#launchpad 2005-05-16
<pschulz01> Greetings. I launchpad having problems?
<pschulz01> I received an error when trying to report a bug.
<pschulz01> The bug was entered OK if I used the 'product' page directly.
<JanC> known problem AFAIK  :)
<pschulz01> JanC: Thanks...
<JanC> I saw something on a mailing list about a fix probably for tuesday 
<JanC> don't remember where I read that
<pschulz01> JanC: cool.. 
<pschulz01> I also tried to merge an account, seems to have worked.
<pschulz01> Does it use the same login as the wiki?
<JanC> yes
<pschulz01> That might explain afew things :-)
<JanC> yeah, suddenly I had 3 accounts  :)
<JanC> wiki & 2 "accounts" from mailing lists
<pschulz01> I submitted a bug recently with 'debian's reportbug.. 
<pschulz01> and I've now found a fix
<pschulz01> so I've repeated the report in launchpad.
<pschulz01> I guess I'll go straight to launchpad.
<pschulz01> Thanks, by for now.
<mDuff> I have an archive which I upload via a push-account. However, this archive doesn't appear to be externally visible on mirrors.sourcecontrol.net. What address should I give the Outside World for accessing my code?
#launchpad 2005-05-17
<Kinnison> Morning
#launchpad 2005-05-18
<mlh> does the forgotten password page work?  or am i doing something silly
<carlos> mlh, it should work. What problem do you have?
<mlh> the 'forgotten passwrd' link on the login page doesn't take me anywhere
<mlh> with or without an email address input. no email and no message to say email has been sent either
<superted> carlos: ?
<carlos> superted, hi
<superted> carlos: aren't you the GTP guy as well? I was wondering how often the stats got updated
<carlos> superted, yes, I'm the GTP guy as well 
<carlos> superted, three times/day
<superted> carlos: ah ok.
<superted> carlos: iirc i read on the gnome-i18n ml that the update takes 4 hours?
<carlos> perhaps it's now 3 hours
<carlos> but yes, it takes a while
<paulproteus> Launchpad is an interesting idea, but all I want to do is file a bug against Ubuntu.  It was confusing when I got redirected to this other site with this other separate logins.
<carlos> paulproteus, we are migrating all to launchpad
<carlos> paulproteus, universe was the first part moved to launchpad
<carlos> that's why it's in two different systems
<paulproteus> carlos: Ah.
<paulproteus> So I hope it makes sense that I'm filing a bug against libwnck in Launchpad.
<paulproteus> Yeek, Launchpad has a lot of rough edges.
<paulproteus> I pressed submit to file my bug, but there's no indication that it worked.
<carlos> paulproteus, libwnck is in main, so it should still be filed at https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/enter_bug.cgi?product=Ubuntu
<paulproteus> carlos: Thanks for the help.
<paulproteus> Launchpad looks very cool.  This SSH key stuff is spot-on.
<carlos> paulproteus, please, file a bug at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/products/malone about any problem / annoyance you have with malone
* paulproteus chuckles
<paulproteus> Okay. :)
<paulproteus> There, libwnck bug filed.
<carlos> thanks
#launchpad 2005-05-19
<mlh> ugh.  adding a product makes me the 'lead maintainer' ?!?!
<mlh> how can i change that?  https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/doap/products/diffutils
<mlh> next question: i've added diffutils, how do i tell doap that it's part of the gnu project?
<lifeless> hey
<lifeless> so for the former, you get the real maintainer to sign up ;)
<lifeless> then hand it over.
<lifeless> for the latter, you would normally create it in the context of the gnu project.
<lifeless> but I've done it for you post-hoc
<mlh> thanks.  real maintainer as in ubuntu/debian package maintainer i guess, not the gnu/fsf person
<lifeless> no, FSF
<lifeless> ubuntu and debian maintainers show up in the soyuz section
<mlh> well i'm multiply defrauding then, as I'm not a fsf/gnu/ubuntu/debian person at all
<lifeless> its just the person responsible in launchpad
<lifeless> as soon as the 'real mccoy' shows up you can abdicate ;)
<Burgundavia> SteveA, did you have a chance to chat with anyone regarding an NDA?
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> you're going to get access to "private" launchpad / malone bugs
<SteveA> no need for an nda or anything like that
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> thanks
<SteveA> brad will be around a bit later today, probably in 4-5 hours, or whenever montreal wakes up
<Burgundavia> montreal is -4 right now I think
<mvo> how is "baz show-changeset patch-5" in a working directory supposed to work? when I do it in a working directory I always get "unable to open file "patch-5/orig-files-index" 
<salgado> mvo, I think you have to compute a changeset first (using baz delta, for example)
<salgado> baz delta patch-4 patch-5 ,,changeset ; baz show-changeset ,,changeset
<mvo> salgado: that sounds good, thanks :)
<salgado> mvo, np
<mvo> yeah! work. thanks salgado 
#launchpad 2005-05-20
<mDuff> I've asked here previously, but nobody was awake at the time -- how do folks in the Outside World get read access to my push archive hosted on launchpad?
<carlos> mDuff, I think they are stored at: http://mirrors.sourcecontrol.net/
<carlos> but I'm not sure
<carlos> jblack, mDuff is asking for it
<carlos> mDuff I've asked here previously, but nobody was awake at the time -- how do folks in the Outside World get read access to my push archive hosted on launchpad?
<carlos> carlos mDuff, I think they are stored at: http://mirrors.sourcecontrol.net/
<carlos> carlos but I'm not sure
<jblack> Hiya.
<jblack> what's the archive name? 
<jblack> (Yes, that is the right place) 
<mDuff> jblack, it's cduffy@spamcop.net--2005
<jblack> lsmduff: Didn't know you worked here. :) 
<mDuff> (?)
<jblack> (I didn't have a mental link between mduf and cduffy) 
<jblack> Never mind. :) 
<jblack> Hmm. looks like you followed the instructions...
<jblack> mduff: You did the right thing, but its broken.
<jblack> mduff: fixed.
<jblack> I'm not sure its fixed for all new ones, but its fixed for yours
<nDuff> jblack, cool, thanks.
<nDuff> (hmm -- I pushed that in tla format so I'd be able to pull it from work, where baz won't build on the ancient machines; I notice that the mirror is back in baz format).
<jblack> Then its a bug
<jblack> However, you didn't push as tla. you pushed as baz
<jblack> PRODUCTION jblack@vostok:/srv/supermirror/data/pushsftp/archives/cduffy@spamcop.net--2005/cduffy@spamcop.net--2005 $ cat .archive-version
<jblack> Bazaar archive format 1 0
<jblack> You can verify that yourself by sftping to it.
* nDuff does so
<nDuff> okay, that's bizarre. My last archive-mirror was done with tla; I'd have expected it to choke pushing to a baz-format archive.
<nDuff> ...and "tla --version" shows that is indeed Tom's tla... has he added support for baz-format archives?
<nDuff> (if he has, I can probably use a new tla to access them from work -- it's the externalizing-the-dependencies bit that trips me up)
* nDuff catches up on the ML a little
<nDuff> oh, heh.
#launchpad 2005-05-21
<mDuff> jblack, okay, found the GPG issue. (Awake?)
<mDuff> hrm. seems quite workaroundable, actually.
<mDuff> (oh, wrong channel anyhow)
<jblack> cool.
<jblack> You can scrollback in #arch to find the tarball of the hacked sources you wanted.
<mDuff> yup.
<mDuff> using it presently.
<mDuff> some minor misbehaviour, but it does what I need it to do, and is overall quite pleasent to use.
#launchpad 2005-05-22
<elmo> ok, so launchpad + authentication to the wiki / main website is going away for 10-15 mins.  sorry for the inconvenience
#launchpad 2006-05-15
<ddaa> hello lifeless
<ddaa> lifeless: I have a good news for you
<sabdfl> ddaa: share!
<ddaa> lifeless: I do not have anything VCS related to ask you about before going to bed today ;)
<ddaa> sabdfl: just teasing rob :)
<sabdfl> awwww :-/
<sabdfl> the branch stuff is looking good
<sabdfl> can you get kinnison and celso to show you the lp build control system during the distro sprint?
<sabdfl> i'd like to blow away buildbot and make it all native
<ddaa> thank you, I played a bit with the allbranches listing this afternoon and noticed there are quite a few non-import branches there
<ddaa> maybe we could use an green/orange/red light icon to quickly see which branches are bogus or broken (according to the branch puller)
<ddaa> sabdfl: you do not have to push me for that
<ddaa> SteveA is arranging for me to meet Kinnison and celso on sunday June 25th.
<sabdfl> we need to make that listing a touch more compact
<sabdfl> ok cool
<ddaa> We'll look for overlap between buildbot-ng and buildd-ng
<sabdfl> right
<ddaa> I think the listing is nice
<ddaa> any more compact would be hard to read
<ddaa> maybe it should exclude the vcs-imports branches
<ddaa> sabdfl: btw, it would be nice to be able to delete some branches sometimes
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/people/vos-team/+branch/vos/main
<lifeless> bradb: what do you think of the idea in bug 43893
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43893 in launchpad "Should be able to link to a wiki page with bug filing guidelines per source package." [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43893
<sabdfl> +1 but only medium priority (and you want a spec not a bug), lifeless
<lifeless> sabdfl: yes, going to do a spec too
<lifeless> sabdfl: was in the middle of a meeting - wanted a real fast 'write it down now'
* ddaa -> bed
<lifeless> night ddaa 
<sabdfl> lifeless: one paragraph braindump and register it in the spec tracker, hmmk?
<lifeless> sabdfl: just done that :)
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/custom-bug-filing-instructions
<sabdfl> v cool idea that
<sabdfl> could even make them aggregate
<lifeless> thanks :)
<sabdfl> when filing on a package in ubuntu, show the custom message for ubuntu AND for that package-in-ubuntu
<sabdfl> or product and project
<lifeless> yes, that sounds nice
<sabdfl> so Gnome can have one set of "this is how we do it" links, and GnomeBaker another
<sabdfl> so, two paragraphs then
<lifeless> on a conf call right now, will add that to the summary in a bit
<sivang> lifeless: some packages have those instructions (noteably, GNOME) in the package itself. not sure if they follow a naming convention, if we got them to , LP could automatically extract this info from the source :)
<lifeless> sivang: I'm inclined to walk before running here
<lifeless> sivang: this isn't something that changes radically all the time, so providing a manual means to document it will improve the process immediately.
<sivang> lifeless: 100%, was just a wild thought ;)
<lalo> hey, quickie.  I registered a project; but the products I was thinking about are already auto-registered by vcs-import.  What's the procedure for requesting these to be transferred to the project?  I want to encourage the other upstream devs to use launchpad
<lalo> or more generally... what's the procedure for admin requests?  Do I file a bug?  :-)
<sivang> lalo: is it plone btw? :)
<lalo> no, crossfire
<lalo> I don't really contribute to plone anymore.  Or even use it.  But I haven't gained a new freenode cloak yet, so until some plone admin remembers to remove mine, I guess I'm keeping it :-P
<lalo> it seems freenode has a bigger admin overhead for removing a cloak than for adding one
<sivang> lalo: lol
<sivang> lalo: crossfire as in online multi player game?
<lalo> yes
<sivang> lalo: anywas, you need one of the admins to do that for you, or you could probably open a bug about it and assign it to the registry admins, wait I'm trying to find you the team's name in LP.
<lalo> crossfire :-P
<lalo> both team and project are named crossfire
<lalo> there are three products, crossfire, crossfire-client and crossfire-maps
<lalo> there's a fourth, but this one wasn't registered yet, so I just registered it manually with the right ownership
<sivang> lalo: this is team you need to assign the bug to, https://launchpad.net/people/registry
<lalo> ok
<lalo> ah, you meant the registry team, I thought you were referring to "my" team :-)
<lalo> I open a bug on... where?  the launchpad product?
<sivang> lalo: on the one you want to be merged in to the other
<lalo> ok
<sivang> lalo: and ask in the bug for it to be merged
<lalo> not merged, just change ownership
<sivang> lalo: sure, sorry, I am doing some other things in parallel ;-)
<lalo> sigh
<sivang> lalo: so change ownership of the one to be managed with the ownership of the auto imported one, then?
<lalo> "       Crossfire does not use Malone as its bug tracker."
<sivang> lalo: care to toss me the url?
<lalo> ah, the product name is actually crossfire-server rather than crossfire
<lalo> https://launchpad.net/products/crossfire-server
<sivang> lalo: see if you can get this page https://launchpad.net/products/hubackup/+launchpad
<sivang> lalo: for your product
<sivang> lalo: then you can indicate of you guys are using rosetta and/or malone officically
<sivang> lalo: then it will get updated IIRC
<lalo> no :-) "Not allowed here"
<lalo> obviously, only a maintainer can change launchpad usage
<sivang> lalo: well, either the registrant of the product or, maintainer as named it , yes.
<lalo> yeah.  And the registrant and maintainer are both the registry team :-)
<sivang> lalo: okay, so then we go back to the bug report assigned to them :)
<lalo> yes :-)
<sivang> anyway, it's bedtime here for several hours already. night all.
<lalo> I'll file it on launchpad
<sivang> lalo: sub the registry team nonetheless, even if not assigning directly to them.
<lalo> yes
<lalo> I'll do either... if lp allows me to :-)
<lalo> if not I'll just bug ddaa personally on irc, later :-P
<sivang> lalo: it should :) night.
<lalo> night
<lalo> hmm, actually, looking at the list of support tickets for lp, it seems there _is_ a procedure for that after all... just file a support ticket at lp
<hypatia> Hey launchpad folk (if any of you are awake).
<hypatia> News from spiv: he's been excused from jury duty for the long (10 week) trial. He is going up for selection for a short trial.
<hypatia> So even if he gets selected, he will be off for max 2 weeks.
<sivang> hypatia: jury duty is in .AU as well? :)
<hypatia> Yes, we have trial by jury.
<sivang> cool :)
<hypatia> spiv was summoned for a trial and we were very worried about it because it was meant to be 10 weeks long.
<hypatia> But apparently he has been allowed to move to selection for a shorter trial.
<sivang> good to know
<sabdfl> morning mpt__
<sabdfl> hypatia: that's good news. spiv will be a good juror
<hypatia> sabdfl: He hasn't made it to that stage yet, he's still at selection. I don't mind him being a good juror as long as it's not 10 weeks!
<sabdfl> hypatia: agreed :-)
<sabdfl> night all
<lifeless> good news
<lifeless> spiv got a get out free card
<stub> Too many people turned up, or they decided he was an unreliable juror?
<lifeless> not sure
<stub> I told him that claiming to be pregnant would work
<jbailey> 0.8 uploaded to DApper
<mpt> Must have been the ponytail
<stub> jamesh, lifeless: Can I get a trivial review? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filetLjlVl.html
<lifeless> if team.id == self.id: - is 'team is self' or 'team == self' equivalent ? they would be clearer I think
<lifeless> do we have a consensus on the abuse of class attributes to provide defaults ?
<lifeless> +    # XXX: This cache should no longer be needed once CrowdControl lands,
<lifeless> +    # as apparently it will also cache this information.
<lifeless> +    _inTeam_cache = None
<lifeless> +
<lifeless> that really should in in __init__ imo
<jamesh> stub: for correctness, would you need to clear entries from the cache in _cleanTeamParticipation()?
* stub has a look
<stub> I couldn't remember if SQLObject instances had standard __init__ methods you can mess with
<jamesh> or maybe _removeParticipationFromTeamAndSuperTeams() would be the place to do it
<stub> Where is this _cleanTeamParticipation?
<stub> Ahh... I see.
<stub> That will not be necessary - TeamParticipation is only messed with by the Person instances, so we can keep it nicely encapsulated and clear the caches in the same class that populates it.
<stub> Clearing the cache is likely not even necessary - I just did it to guarantee no tests would break.
<jbailey> mpool: I've sent the email.
<jbailey> mpool: If there's more you want to add in, that would be lovely.
<jamesh> stub: don't we call TeamMembership.setStatus() in the team management pages?
<jbailey> Whups, ECHAN
<jamesh> and changing the membership status can result in TeamParticipation records being deleted
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  forgot to bzr add the pagetest for bug 39011 (Add distro packaging form needs input validation) (r3544: Diogo Matsubara)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39011 in launchpad "Add distro packaging form needs input validation" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39011
<stub> jamesh: The worst that can happen in that case is an admin remains a member of a team that they just removed themselves from for the remainder of the transaction.
<stub> I might clear it there too for laughs anyway though.
<jamesh> stub: so inTeam is only used for auth checks against the current user?
<stub> we only ever do auth checks for the current user
<jamesh> but is inTeam() used for things other than auth checks?
<stub> Nope
<stub> We ask teams for lists of members, which is different (and not cached)
<stub> But don't ask random people if they are members of particular teams
<stub> I've added the clear at that point anyway, and a test too now I've realized I can test this a bit.
<jamesh> fair enough
<stub> Bah - need to unwrap the person to poke at their internals :-(
<jamesh> or get participation.person
<jamesh> which won't be security wrapped
<stub> jamesh: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileqn1eli.html
<jamesh> stub: looks good
<stub> r=jamesh ?
<jamesh> yeah
<lifeless> stub: I'd still prefer the _inTeam_cache be declared in __init__
<stub> Do we have other code overriding SQLObject __init__ methods?
<lifeless> ah, if we dont then thats fine as is
<lifeless> I'll discuss it with spiv as a general issue later
<stub> We don't seem to have any - I'm not sure if it can be done or if it involves magic.
<mpt> jamesh, got five minutes spare to answer some silly questions of mine?
<jamesh> sure
<mpt> jamesh, I'm trying to run a CGI on localhost, to test the new menus stuff
<mpt> and I thought oh, that'll be easy, I have Apache installed already for LP development
<mpt> then I discovered that I didn't
<mpt> and nor do I appear to have Zope installed
<jamesh> "sudo aptitude install apache2" should give you a basic apache install to play with
<mpt> and launchpad-dependencies' dependencies don't include anything that looks like a server
<jamesh> I don't really know much about getting Zope running outside of the LP tree
<mpt> so, I'm missing one or two obvious things
<jamesh> the server you start when you do "make run" in your LP tree is a Python web server
<mpt> ahhh, and Zope doesn't show up as being installed because it's just part of the Launchpad codebase?
<jamesh> yep
<mpt> ok, thanks
<stub> Weee.... new bzr
<robitaille> what's the best way to request a comment to be removed from a Malone bug report?  The last comment in bug 34490 is some sort of spam
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34490 in imagezoom "Postinst and postrm fail to complete leaving dpkg in a broken state" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34490
<jamesh> robitaille: we don't have a mechanism to remove comments
<robitaille> jamesh:  so we stuck with that junk comment forever?
<jamesh> I guess so
<stub> robitaille: We will get the feature at some point
<stub> robitaille: They can be removed - I just have to do it manually
<robitaille> stub: ok.  thanks
<carlos> morning
<mpt> SteveA, ping
<carlos> lifeless: latest bzr from dapper removes bzrtools, is that normal?
<SteveA> mpt: on phone...
<lifeless> carlos: just means bzrtools wasn't uploaded at the same time
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<SteveA> lifeless: what do i need to do to get "tickcounter" into sourcecode? 
<lifeless> SteveA: put it in a bzr branch
<lifeless> give it a Makefile with a 'build' and 'check' target
<lifeless> they can be stubs if there is nothing to do 
<lifeless> email me
<SteveA> ok, cool
<SteveA> thanks
<mpt> lifeless, how do I get apache2 to treat a CGI as a CGI?
<jamesh> SteveA: given the "make clean" problems with pygettextpo, it might be worth putting the extension module in a package
<lifeless> mpt: script-alias usually
<jamesh> SteveA: so that "make clean" in the sourcecode directory doesn't result in a dangling symlink in lib/
<mpt> lifeless, /etc/apache2/sites-available/default has "+ExecCGI" for a parent directory of the directory containing the .cgi
<mpt> but it still gets treated as plain text
<SteveA> jamesh: you mean in a subdirectory with an __init__.py ?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah
<SteveA> jamesh: ok
<lifeless> SteveA: better yet, if its going to be mostly static an unchanging, put it in a deb, open source it, and stash it in ubuntu
<SteveA> lifeless: yes, that would be nice.  however, i am not going to do that
<SteveA> i'm am quite happy for someone else to do so
<jamesh> SteveA: you can probably steal the Makefile from pygpgme almost unchanged too
<SteveA> my only goal is to have this available for QA work on launchpad
<lifeless> SteveA: if thats a preferrable option, we can package it up quickly.
<SteveA> lifeless or jamesh: are either of you interested in packaging it?
<lifeless> happy to do so, packaging a python module is quite easy :)
<SteveA> in the next day or two?
<jamesh> I haven't gotten round to learning debian packaging yet
<sivang> re all
<jamesh> I probably should at some point
<lifeless> SteveA: I could do it tomorrow I think
<SteveA> lifeless: okay.  thanks.  i'll make changes from jamesh's code review today, and put a bzr branch up somewhere and mail you
<lifeless> mpt: I'm not sure that a bug reporting template matches what I am proposing
<lifeless> mpt: see the spec https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/custom-bug-filing-instructions for an expanded summary
<jamesh> mpt: try creating a file /etc/apache2/conf.d/dotcgi containing the line "AddHandler cgi-script .cgi"
<jamesh> mpt: restarting apache afterwards
<SteveA> mpt: i'd like to have that skype call now.  i have other things to do in 30 mins.
<Znarl> We are preforming network testing in the data centre for the next hour.  This may result in a small amount of connectivity problems to the data centre.
<Znarl> Network testing has finished.  
<lifeless> mpt: ping
<mpt> lifeless, pong
<lifeless> 18:23 < lifeless> mpt: I'm not sure that a bug reporting template matches what I am proposing
<lifeless> 18:23 < lifeless> mpt: see the spec https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/custom-bug-filing-instructions for an expanded summary
<lifeless> I think you've inappropriately turned my bug into a duplicate
<lifeless> they are certainly related.
<lifeless> but I disagree about being the same.
<mpt> lifeless, that pretty much matches what I thought the original was about
<mpt> hmmm
<mpt> though the cascading is a bit more complicated
<lifeless> the way I read the template concept its about giving a customised malone input screen
<lifeless> with things to tab between, space to attach multiple files etc
<mpt> They're the same underlying problem, right?
<mpt> I mean, we wouldn't have the template solution and the custom instructions solution simultaneously
<lifeless> what I'm talking about is much lower tech, its about bringing in documentation from the project's web page, as a link. And the cascade *may* be cuteness, or may be essential, dont know yet.
<lifeless> for instance, you might want the user to *read* the documentation, *then* follow a guided input form.
<lifeless> the guided input form is what I think your templates are about
<mpt> ok
<lifeless> does this make sense? Do you agree they are separate things? Or should I leave it as a dup ?
<mpt> I'm just un-dupping them
<lifeless> thanks
<mpt> and I'll move the paragraph I added to 3383 to 43893 instead
<mpt> I like the idea of including product-/package-/prorject-/distro-specific instructions
<mpt> but I think linking to an external page would be a waste of time - people won't read it
<SteveA> mpt: you're back!
<mpt> SteveA, yes, had to reset the router, then send my mail to guido
<BjornT> SteveA, stub: re bug 39393, it seems to fail since we import * from zope.app.testing.functional in canonical.functional. what's the reason for importing * instead of importing everything we need explicitly?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39393 in launchpad "Import fascist disabled" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39393
* BjornT -> lunch and some errands
<sabdfl> SteveA: call?
<sabdfl> 1pm today?
<SteveA> sabdfl: i've got a call scheduled with you for 1h45 from now
<SteveA> conf call with kiko
<sabdfl> ok great
<aa_> hi :)
<aa_> is the email interface the only remote procedural way I can do bug reports to launchpad?
<aa_> I have just moved from trac, and I need to update my applications bug reporting tool
<SteveA> aa_: hello
<SteveA> right now, yes
<SteveA> we'll be doing an xmlrpc interface in the near future
<aa_> I love Malone, by the way. I was actually writing my own tracker, until I found it
<SteveA> but it won't be ready for a little while
<SteveA> cool, thanks for the feedback
<aa_> need a hand? or all in-house stuff?
<SteveA> please do file bugs on malone when you find things you'd like to be improved
<SteveA> it's in-house, although if you want to be involved in writing clients for it, we should talk sometime
<aa_> ok, will do, I would love it to have a wiki, not in Malone per se, but as part of the launchpad mega-app
<SteveA> yeah, me too
<SteveA> sorry -- got a phone call to have now
<aa_> SteveA: I have to write a client for it before y next release, I have no choice :)
<aa_> ok, thanks for helps
<aa_> oh woo, I guess would it be allowed if I wrote a script that accepts http POST requests and files them as bugs by email?
<aa_> I just can't force my users to register a GPG key with launchpad
<SteveA> aa_: what do you want to do?
<SteveA> are you talking about importing your data into launchpad?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  Fix bug 36866 (Searching for bugs after selecting a certain status from the Right-Hand-Menu resets the search) (r3545: Brad Bollenbach)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36866 in malone "Searching for bugs after selecting a certain status from the Right-Hand-Menu resets the search" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36866
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> SteveA: this is for you too :)
<fabbione> so i am trying to get an idea on how many bugs our X has
<fabbione> and this is getting kind of hard
<fabbione> the "Package Reports" has no summary
<fabbione> the "Subscribed" includes packages that are not X related
<fabbione> there is no way to exclude bugs that have been fixed in Ubuntu or do not apply to ubuntu (like the ones imported from Debian)
<fabbione> i will pretty much like to have an idea of what is the status of what i maintain
<fabbione> what can i do other than start summing up manually the numbers from "Package Reports"?
<SteveA> hi fabbione 
<SteveA> so, i want to know a bit more about X
<SteveA> i guess there are several X packages
<fabbione> SteveA: tons yes
<SteveA> and you want to know about them as a group, all together
<SteveA> is this what you're asking about?
<SteveA> (at least in part)
<fabbione> i am team foo and i maintain N pkgs.. 
<fabbione> i want to know how many bugs i have in total
<fabbione> i can see the summary per package already
<SteveA> okay, so i can see all the X related packages, because one particular team is the maintainer for just these packages
<SteveA> (sorry that i'm being slow.  i don't have much experience in exactly how the distro team use malone at this level)
<fabbione> SteveA: no problem..
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-x-swat/+packagebugs
<fabbione> here
<fabbione> this is the page i am talking about
<fabbione> this page only shows ubuntu bugs
<fabbione> but no summary
<fabbione> so i can't say for example that in warty i had 150 bugs and in dapper with have 250
<fabbione> because there is no summary
<fabbione> so i can't track the progress
<SteveA> are you asking for a summary for each table column?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> but how can i do it on they fly now without waiting a rollout in 3 months?
<SteveA> if you want the sum of the numbers for each table column on that page, that's easy to do
<SteveA> and i can get that into production quite fast
<fabbione> ok thanks
<SteveA> anything other than adding that "totals" row?
<fabbione> well i would like to be able to exclude bugs in other distros from the advanced search
<SteveA> fabbione: for advanced bug search, talk with kiko/brad later today
<fabbione> SteveA: i won't be around later.. do you think you can proxy my request?
<fabbione> it's my wife bday
<fabbione> and i will be dragged all over
<SteveA> i'll pass on what you just said
<fabbione> thanks
<fabbione> i don't mind if you copy/paste from here...
<SteveA> but i also need to know
<fabbione> or whatever
<SteveA> what is the reason this feature is important to you right now?
<SteveA> you explained why you need the "totals" part on the package bugs page
<fabbione> because i know for a fact that i had ~100 bugs in X warty, 150 in hoary and 200 in breezy
<fabbione> i want to know how the progression goes
<fabbione> compared to our approx user base
<SteveA> so, are you talking about wanting to select not just the distro but the distrorelease
<fabbione> that gives me an idea if we are doing bad or good
<SteveA> in the advanced search form?
<fabbione> no no.. this is just for the totals
<fabbione> i can keep track manually of that number
<fabbione> for the advanced search it's enough i can filter by distro
<fabbione> because when i go bug hunting i don't care to see baltix or Debian problems
<fabbione> i want to see what affects ubuntu only
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> okay, that's clear
<SteveA> i'll talk with kiko later
<fabbione> when i open the bug then i can see if it affects debian or baltix too
<fabbione> for example
<SteveA> yep
<fabbione> thanks SteveA 
<SteveA> enjoy the bday
* SteveA goes afk for a while
<aa_> oh shoot
<aa_> SteveA: I want to submit bug reports to malone over http
<aa_> more importantly, anonymous bug reports I guess
<lifeless> aa_: what differentiates anonymous bug reports from spam ?
<aa_> well, the plan is to send the annonymous ones to me, and I would sign them and send them as email
<aa_> and well, maybe a spammer would work out the weird rpc I use, but I doubt they would bother
<aa_> I don't get it, do spammers often submit bug reports?
<aa_> I have seen wiki pages mutilated, but bug reports?
<lifeless> debian had huge bug spam problems
<lifeless> before it got its cross assassin etc shit all together
<aa_> so um, basically providing a way for my users to submit anonymous bug reports is um utterly no no
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> its something that should be done with due care and caution
<lifeless> who are your users ?
<aa_> a gui application
<aa_> um, developers I guess, it is an IDE
<lifeless> do you think they are unlikely to create accounts on launchpad ?
<lifeless> developers seem clueful enough to do it to me
<aa_> not at all, I am actually sure most would
<lifeless> so why do you need anonymous bug reports ?
<aa_> but it is the few that wouldn't even know what it all was
<aa_> if anythiong, those are the ones who need it most
<aa_> but yes, you are right
<aa_> unfortunately, the issue blocks my next release. Would it be reasonable to submit a bug against launchpad so that there can be some discussion about anonymous reports, or has it already been discussed?
<lifeless> it has come up a lot
<lifeless> I'm not sure if there is an informational spec about it or not
<aa_> I will, just get them sent to myself
<aa_> and then pass them on to launchpad after ensuing they are not spam
<aa_> yeah, I suspected it had been discussed a lot :)
<aa_> in an ideal world, I would make users have a gpgp key etc and email them in, but well, that ain't ever going to happen
<`6og> hi sivang
<aa_> that would save the whole "save password" stuff
<sivang> hey kgoetz :) what's up?
<kgoetz> :) just going through my bug email, and trying to get stuff done so i can start learning python and c (again...)
<kgoetz> sivang: what's been happening mate?
<sivang> aa_: I'd say you better try and educate them to open accounts on LP, might be more worthwhile then setting up all this juggelry. You could attached documentation inside your IDE for how to do so. /me notes this could be a good use for a client app style GNOME launchpad. (proposed as SoC project)
<kgoetz> i just looked for my external usb hdd to test an hubackup bug (or comment on). cant find the bugger :S
<sivang> kgoetz: let's take this to #u-devel okay?
<kgoetz> sivang: sure
<sivang> kgoetz: other then that everything's fine, but reports continue to flow in :)
<aa_> sivang: right, I wish I was a student, and I only have a few days to write it, not all summer, but yes it will be a pygtk launchpad client of sorts
<sivang> aa_: There's a proposal for that sort of app, we'll see how to progresses :)
<aa_> oh excellent, you don't happen to have a url do you please?
<aa_> one of my developers was wanting to do this, he is a student, and well, he actually wanted to write a front-end for all bug trackers, but he might be interested in this
<cprov> good morning, hackers
<sivang> aa_: lemme see if I can find it
<sivang> aa_: actually, application were already due.
<ploum> hello
<ploum> sivang: are you a MOTU today ?
<sivang> aa_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2006#head-c63d73c3e2785fdb9f52077630b50dcac426b2ad
<sivang> ploum: I am :-)
<ploum> cool :-)
<ploum> congratulations
<ploum> I just see you were talking about a Gnome frontend to launchpad
<ploum> any news from the SoC about this ?
<salgado> stub, around?
<sivang> ploum: let's continue on -motu
<aa_> sivang: any idea how they were planning on doing "It must have an automated launchpad account registration.
<sivang> aa_: no idea, this is still in the idea phase IMHO.
<aa_> oh, fair enough
<aa_> would be nice if it was more generic, that could be used in other applications other than ubuntu
<aa_> and someone has drafted a proposal, he says he needs a mentor
<aa_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/smart-bugreporting-tool
<aa_> oh well, meeting time. Thanks for the helps
<sivang> aa_: np, apologies for not being to help furhter.
<aa_> never hire an open source programmer, he hacks on his own stuff in lunch! muahah
<sivang> aa_: you just need to make his stuff your stuff, and you're set :)
<sabdfl> SteveA, kiko-zzz: now ok?
<lifeless> night all
<sabdfl> night lifeless
<SteveA> sabdfl: sure.  i'll dial in
<SteveA> kiko will be here shortly
<matsubara> carlos: ping
<carlos> matsubara: pong
<matsubara> carlos: have you seen OOPS-129D14?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/129D14
<carlos> sure
<matsubara> carlos: is there a bug open on it?
<carlos> matsubara: the bug there is that we are not showing a 404 error, you know that, right?
<carlos> and no, I don't think we have a bug for it
<matsubara> carlos: right, I'll report it then.
<carlos> matsubara: ok, thanks
<matsubara> carlos: assign it to you?
<carlos> matsubara: yes, please
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko-zzz> hello hello
<SteveA> kiko: i have two feature requests from fabionne i said i'd mention to you
<kiko> oh?
<SteveA> 1. https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-x-swat/+packagebugs
<SteveA> he'd like totals for each column added to that page
<kiko> okay
<SteveA> so he can see how many bugs that team has open on ubuntu altogether
<SteveA> 2. he wants to be able to find bugs that have ubuntu bugtasks from the advanced search page
<SteveA> because right now, he is concerned only with ubuntu bugs
<SteveA> not bugs with upstream or other distro tasks
<kiko> I am confused by request #2
<SteveA> <fabbione> for the advanced search it's enough i can filter by distro
<SteveA> <fabbione> because when i go bug hunting i don't care to see baltix or Debian problems
<SteveA> <fabbione> i want to see what affects ubuntu only
<kiko> that's what /distros/ubuntu/+bugs is
<kiko> I don't quite see... oh
<kiko> is he talking about the +packagebugs assigned view?
<SteveA> <fabbione> well i would like to be able to exclude bugs in other distros from the advanced search
<SteveA> 
<kiko> well /which/ advanced search?
<SteveA> you'll have to ask the padrino
<SteveA> he's away this afternoon though
<kiko> heh
<kiko> ok
<SteveA> btw, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuva_or_Bust
<kiko> heh
<kiko> uhm
<kiko> carlos?
<carlos> kiko: yes?
<kiko> carlos, should we go over the rosetta import statistics for a bit?
<kiko> how are they looking?
<carlos> well, is not a good moment atm, I'm finishing the extra testing for PoMsgSet that BjornT asked and I was planning to take a look to all missing entries, we could do it after my review
<kiko> that's great.
<kiko> okay.
<aa_> surely not async kiko!
<kiko> aa_, the one and only!
<aa_> heh, I am ali, a kiwi user :)
<kiko> well I knew that already :)
<aa_> :P
<aa_> kiko: you guys wrote launchpad?
<aa_> oh ignbore me I am on crack
<kiko> well, we work on part of it.
<aa_> nice one, I just discovered it, but am desperate to get a gtk reporting tool going
<kiko> tell me about your problems
<aa_> well, it all started when I was a child...
<aa_> maybe even before then
<kiko> let's fast-forward a bit
<aa_> ok ok, well I can't decide whether to use email or https or wait for the XMLRPC
<aa_> strikes me all have pros and cons
<kiko> email is nice because it is store-and-forward
<kiko> but it's async
<kiko> https is very easy
<aa_> and needs gpg signing
<kiko> to file new bugs? mmmm
<aa_> yeah
<kiko> okay let me be quiet as I may just have gotten myself in trouble there :)
<aa_> yikes, best not to do that
<kiko> general XMLRPC is on its way; we could add a bug-filing API pretty easily
<aa_> well SteveA mentioned it is on the cards
<kiko> using https is in the short term effective and very easy
<aa_> well, people still need a launchpad account
<aa_> but yes I agree, https
<aa_> and an excuse to learn how to programmatically sign emails
<aa_> oh and https adds a dependency
<aa_> and signup still needs email
<kiko> aa_, a dependency? httplib?
<aa_> pyopenssl
<aa_> I am just guessing
<aa_> (not a biggie, except I get mercilessly flamed by my users for each new dependency)
<aa_> you should have seen the day I switched to Kiwi :P
<aa_> zakame: ping?
<kiko> aa_, no, urllib/httplib do https.
<aa_> oh good one, thanks
<aa_> zakame: I saw your proposal for the bug reporting client, I am interested in helping and discussing with you, please /msg me any time, thanks
<kiko> >>> import urllib
<kiko> >>> urllib.urlopen("https://launchpad.net")
<kiko> <addinfourl at 806357432 whose fp = <httplib.SSLFile instance at 0x301009e0>>
<kiko> aa_, enjoy
<aa_> :) thanks
<aa_> I *love* screen scraping
<aa_> is there a sandbox pproject on launchpad that I can use for testing things?
<ddaa> staging.launchpad.net
<aa_> wow, thanks
<kiko> you can use anything on staging, it's blown away nightly
<ddaa> it runs the latest crack of the minute code too
<aa_> mm, crack
<aa_> so jsut to doubly reiterate, no one will mind me posting 100 bugs to staging
<ddaa> absolutely not
<ddaa> just be ready to do it again tomorrow
<aa_> haha
<lalo> kiko: thanks a lot
<fabbione> kiko: one second and i will show you
<kiko> fabbione, email or bugs would be better, I'm juggling like crazy
<fabbione> kiko: ok
<kiko> matsubara, in your analysis, if you can say "Existing bug" when it is existing it will help me somewhat
<kiko> matsubara, as for the out of order sql queries, one idea might be looking at the server logs, considered that?
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> matsubara, at the server sql logs, more precisely
<matsubara> kiko: where can I find they? There's no reported bug for the +bugs page yet.
<carlos> BjornT: hi, around?
<BjornT> hi carlos 
<carlos> BjornT: I'm trying to write tests for the traversal code as you requested in your review
<carlos> BjornT: but I don't know how to write doctests for it
<carlos> I tried using a method that is not supported by my code ('PUT') and I don't get any error. Are the pagetests the only way to test the traversal code?
<carlos> I guess that I don't get errors because the traversal code is not executed with getView()
<carlos> zope.component.getView
<kiko> matsubara, I think only stub can see them.
<kiko> matsubara, what +bugs page?
<BjornT> carlos: i was thinking that you should test it by manually creating an instance of the class, passing a IPOFile and a test request. then you'd call .traverse(name) manually and check what it returns.
<carlos> ok, so that's the way to test it.
<carlos> I was not sure if there was a better way to do it
<kiko> matsubara, also, about the +bugs search timeout, I think stuart wrote an analysis on it to the launchpad list
<carlos> BjornT: thanks
<stub> matsubara, kiko: What do we need logged? Full logging isn't running on production at the moment.
<kiko> stub, I'm trying to see if we can find a way to tackle the apparently-out-of-order queries we are seeing occasionally.
<matsubara> kiko: he answered the email pointing to the bug. thanks stub.
<kiko> yep
<aa_> oh well, this isn't easy, or too easy
<aa_> before I try everything under the sun, any ideas what the crucial part of the login procedure is?
<aa_> I have got a cookie, and I have a form I am trying to send to,
<aa_> oh I am making no sense!
<aa_> maybe missing to send something on the login form, something like the submit buttons, do they get passed to the form handler?
<aa_> oh that totally worked!
<aa_> muahah https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/bzr/+bug/43906
<carlos> aa_: congratulations ;-)
<kiko> aa_, you can also use basic auth, ftr
<Keybuk> random
<Keybuk> would it be possible for a source package to have a "default" upstream?
<Keybuk> so when you click on "+ Upstream" on the bug, it automatically fills in the product and Bug tracking system for you?
<kiko> what does that mean?
<Kinnison> Umm 'source package' is an ephemeral concept
<kiko> oh
<kiko> Keybuk, done via packaging, for instance?
<Keybuk> for instance
<Kinnison> that's an idea
<kiko> yes, that'd be doable, we've discussed it before
<Keybuk> Kinnison: only to Launchpad developers
<Kinnison> Keybuk: true
<Keybuk> should I file a wishlist somewhere for that?  where?
<Kinnison> probably against the launchpad product since it's a concept which would be used all over the place
<kiko> Keybuk, it's actually malone, I think
<Keybuk> bug 44052
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44052 in launchpad "Default upstream bug reporting details" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44052
<aa_> kiko: hmm, basic auth would only have saved me two hours
<kiko> aa_, now you're being cruel
<aa_> hehe, oh forgive me master
<aa_> cookie auth rules though
<bradb> BjornT: Any news on that testbrowser exception I showed you the other day? Is there a bug report open anywhere or should I open one?
<BjornT> bradb: i plan to fix it tomorrow. there's no bug open on it.
<bradb> BjornT: Should I open the bug on the Launchpad product?
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, that'd be good.
<kiko> carlos, how are your 1-2h going today?
<carlos> not yet started
<kiko> carlos, don't forget to start :)
<carlos> I was distracted this morning
<carlos> yeah, don't worry
<kiko> it's easy to get bogged down and not swap
<carlos> kiko: I was thinking on doing the translation domains review as part of that 1-2h slot
<kiko> okay, sounds good
<kiko> a task which can start and end in the allotted time
<carlos> right
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Person.inTeam caching to avoid timeouts (r3546: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> no way 
<kiko> no way
<kiko> no way!
<kiko> teamparticipation caching?
<kiko> and no CC?
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> yeah, it's cool
* kiko gives up on CC now forever
<SteveA> minimal performance hack.  it'll get more elegant with CC
<kiko> we just lost the one thing I could wave around to make you work on it!
<SteveA> btw...
<kiko> about that dvd? :)
<SteveA> stu's landing did two trivial unrelated things too
<kiko> grumble
<SteveA>       Enable XMLRPC listener on production
<SteveA>       Don't bitch about CVEs without descriptions, as the datasource is external and we just have to cope
<kiko> that's so stub
<kiko> so XMLRPC can be used now 
<kiko> nice
<SteveA> that's so "branches are more expensive than they should be"
<kiko> so or cause?
<SteveA> that's *so*
<SteveA> val speak
<kiko> I see
* SteveA wants knits
<kiko> he could have done 3 merges
<SteveA> the next format would be cooties
<kiko> then again, merges take 4h minimum each
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> apparently gcc has a huge test suite
<SteveA> so they don't run it on every commit, so jbailey tells me
* jbailey looks up and sees what's up
<SteveA> OTOH, stu tells me there are some simple things he's looking at to make the test suite faster
<SteveA> to do with faster DB and librarian setup/teardown
<bradb> BjornT: bug 44064
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44064 in launchpad "Pagetest using testbrowser causes ValueError and AttributeError" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44064
<BjornT> thanks
<carlos> BjornT: tomorrow, I will need your help for the widget usage you suggested for the language selector
<carlos> I have more or less done, but I had to do a needed small change, and I'm not able to get it working
<carlos> I need to switch tasks now
<kiko> rock on carlos 
<aa_> well, nothing amazing I guess, but: http://pida.berlios.de/images/br.png gives https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/bzr/+bug/43925
<sabdfl> kiko: there is definitely an oops
<sabdfl> easy fix
<sabdfl> and easy test for future reference
<sabdfl> i have a branch off current RF
<sabdfl> patch should apply cleanly to whatever is going to be rolled out this week (or is rolled out)
<kiko> sabdfl, hah. I should have seen that -- it was obvious
<sabdfl> with hindsight yes :-)
<sabdfl> should add the IFoo.providedBy(dummy_foo) test everywhere we have dummy_foo's
<sabdfl> what's the rollout story this week?
<kiko> tomorrow I hear
<kiko> rollout was delayed because producing the production branch is taking too long
<sabdfl> bzr-ness?
<kiko> mmmmm
<kiko> topic of the day
<sabdfl> i feel better about it now i have a plan to win
<SteveA> we should be using the interface verification APIs more than we are
<sabdfl> yes, it's such an easy test
<SteveA> that includes the providedBy check, and also checks an object's methods and attributes against the interface
<sabdfl> be nice if the test failure told you what was missing
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> we should find a way of doing this by inspecting what is registered
<SteveA> rather than manually
<SteveA> we can explicitly disable things that won't verify and we know why they won't
<SteveA> (like special magic going on, for example)
* SteveA adds it to the "project 'L' list"
<aa_> hey, guys, is there a sneaky way I can get a product list from the launchpad?
<kiko> aa_, products/+all?
<kiko> it's not very sneaky
<aa_> my client is working quite nicely, has console and gui front-ends
<kiko> ali, you are remarkable
<aa_> (and of course can be used direct from peethon)
<SteveA> interesting
<SteveA> one thing to watch out for is this
<SteveA> when we have xmlrpc APIs, we'll be careful about changing them, to be nice to people writing tools to access launchpad that way
<SteveA> we can't make a similar promise about pages of launchpad that are for browsers to use
<kiko> tis life
<aa_> yeah, of course
<aa_> this is just temporary until the xmlrpc anyway
<aa_> um, any way to insert <pre> style text in a comment? I am thinking about exceptions
<kiko> not really -- kind of a wart.
<aa_> I am sure it is in a document somewhere, I just can't find it
<aa_> oh
<aa_> well, let's get a scalpel and some cold coagulant
<sivang> aa_: are you ali from #pygtk ?
<aa_> sivang: yikes, um maybe
<sabdfl> kiko, stevea, can we get a production rollout this week? seems we have good stuff in the queue
<sabdfl> salgado: ping
<salgado> sabdfl, pong
<SteveA> sabdfl: i think stub is planning one.  he was going to do one tuesday, but there were bzr issues.
<SteveA> he avoided one today, because of hug day
<SteveA> so, i expect stub will do one tomorrow
<SteveA> he is aware that one is due
<sabdfl> thanks
<sabdfl> salgado: on mirror management, if i register a mirror now, does it immediately show up on a list?
<sabdfl> it would be nice to be able to call for mirrors to register this week
<sabdfl> show them all irrespective of probing status
<sabdfl> then bring up the probing scripts for the release
<salgado> yes, they will show up on a list automatically
<sabdfl> even if they have not been probed?
<salgado> yes
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<salgado> and the mirror probed is already running on production
<sabdfl> i'm going to play with it locally, can I do some UI tweaks if I find low-hanging fruit or is that likely to get conflicts?
<salgado> I've got some feedback from mdz on that, but I'm working on the cdimage stuff, so I didn't touch the UI since it landed
<sabdfl> salgado: http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/+allmirrors
<sabdfl> dude
<sabdfl> balance that page!
<sabdfl> i'll DOIT
<kiko> spoken like a true cowboy ;)
<sabdfl> http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/+mirror/valid-mirror
<sabdfl> what's with the balance there, too?
<sabdfl> why is that a 2col?
<sabdfl> or rather, badly balanced 3col
<salgado> well. when it landed it had the menu on the right side and two portlets on the left. I didn't touch it since them
<sabdfl> ah, right, we changed the template
<sabdfl> the menu moved
<sabdfl> i mailed asking folks to rebalance their pages
<sabdfl> will do these two and also tweak the pages
<salgado> yeah, I didn't got time to do that, sorry
<sabdfl> salgado: why the links to allmirrors at the top of a lot of those pages?
<sabdfl> salgado: you have name, displayname, description all as textlines
<sabdfl> and no explanation as to what to put in each of those, why they are different, why you need all three
<salgado> sabdfl, bzr tells me the +allmirrors link was added by mpt. not sure if that was intentional or not
<SteveA> sabdfl: i just saw that kiko has added "rebalancing portlets" to the meeting agenda for the launchpad allhands meeting tomorrow
<sabdfl> hey bradb
<sabdfl> did mpt discuss that new UI approach with anyone?
<sabdfl> kiko? stevea?
<salgado> I think the way I defined them, the description doesn't make much sense, at least. I'll check if all of them are really important to have
<bradb> sabdfl: hi
<SteveA> sabdfl: new UI approach?
<SteveA> i haven't been following the discussion on irc here
<SteveA> i'm due to have a talk with mpt tomorrow morning
<SteveA> sabdfl: i'm up for a brief phone call if you want to clarify some UI direction
<lifeless> morning
<SteveA> hi robert
<sabdfl> SteveA: calling
<SteveA> https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+mirror/arcticnetwork-archive
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/zeroconf
<carlos> kiko: I just updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MissingPotFiles
<carlos> kiko: the ones assigned to me are the ones that I need  to import manually or that I need to check to be sure that should not be on language packs
<sabdfl> carlos: great work!
<sabdfl> salgado: how do i use the "upload file list" feature?
<carlos> sabdfl: thanks
* bradb heads off, later all
<salgado> sabdfl, this is one of the things that wasn't clear in the spec, so it was implemented and is being removed now that we defined how we'll work with RELEASE mirrors
<salgado> (that was supposed to give us the list of files to probe on a RELEASE mirror, but every mirror owner would be responsible for uploading one for his mirror)
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> better that it just get the files from the mirror being mirrored
<salgado> we could do that, and then fall back to http://releases.ubuntu.com/.manifest if one is not found in the mirror, can't we?
<sabdfl> salgado: i'd like to ensure this is not enabled for read-only distributions
<sabdfl> salgado: all distributions using this system could be expected to publish a .manifest
<sabdfl> it's only ubuntu and its derivatives
<salgado> but that is going to be the same .manifest we have on releases.u.c. I was thinking that somebody could change things and then generate a new file list for us, but that doesn't make much sense
<sabdfl> no
<sabdfl> they either fully mirror ubuntu, or they don't
<salgado> is there an easy way to tell if a distribution is read only or not?
<sabdfl> kiko: ping
<sabdfl> salgado: no, i'm adding it now :-)
<sabdfl> basically, we only want mirror management for some distros
<sabdfl> like we only want soyuz (archive management etc)
<salgado> right
* SteveA heads to sleep
<sabdfl> night and thanks, SteveA
<salgado> kiko left already
* salgado checks
<sabdfl> np if he's left
<sabdfl> just wanted to point out that we need to be careful to filter out the read-only distros from some services
<sabdfl> like shipit and mirror management
<sabdfl> and archives, uploads, publishing etc
<sabdfl> how do i disable a menu item?
<salgado> sabdfl, I usually remove it from the ApplicationMenu.links
<salgado> IIRC
<salgado> I did that somewhere
<salgado> wow, playing with self.links inside the menu class is obviously crack
<SteveA> um... return Link('+whatever', title, enabled=False) should do it
<elmo> look, stevea is sleep-ircing
<SteveA> salgado: yeah, your sense is good.  i'm not sure we'll support playing with self.links in the future
#launchpad 2006-05-16
<SteveA> elmo: get back in the wardrobe, freak!
<SteveA> oh, sorry, just had a nightmare
<sabdfl> SteveA: thanks!
* SteveA really sods off
<sabdfl> salgado: elmo thinks the prober must be broken
<sabdfl> elmo: can you explain?
<elmo> The Warty Warthog  	powerpc  	main  	Updates  	Up to date
<elmo> The Warty Warthog 	powerpc 	universe 	Security 	One week behind
<elmo> salgado: that doesn't make any sense - there's no way a mirror would have powerpc/universe for warty be one week behind
<elmo> but at the same time, be current with warty/powerc/main/updates
<salgado> elmo, that's probably the bug I've been discussing with kiko since friday
<salgado> the fix for it is on pqm now
<elmo> salgado: ah, ok, cool
<salgado> anyway, I'll get you to have a look at the output on mawson, once I do a test run with these changes there
<sabdfl> salgado: we need to present the releases mirrors and the archive mirrors separately
<sabdfl> totally separately
<salgado> sabdfl, yep
<sabdfl> actions menus:
<sabdfl>  - Show Release Mirrors
<sabdfl>  - Show Archive Mirrors
<sabdfl> or
<sabdfl>  - Show CD Mirrors
<sabdfl>  - Show Archive Mirrors
<salgado> I was thinking to use CD mirors
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> are you working on this now?
<salgado> not on the UI. I'm working on getting the prober to check for the ISO files
<sabdfl> salgado: we need to strip out pocket separations
<sabdfl> they have to  mirror all pockets, or we consder them out of date
<salgado> I was planning to do that on the UI only
<salgado> does that sound too bad?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  make sure the wrapping of bug notifications works even if the comment has dos-style line endings, which comments added via the web UI now has. (r3547: Bjorn Tillenius)
<aa_> umm.. http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/DmRA8062.html so it does this now, I think I am done. I use it from within an app.
<sabdfl> salgado: i think its a lot simpler to have the data model represent the same stuff as you want in the UI
<sabdfl> we should pull the publishing records from across all pockets
<sabdfl> newest n, then going back in time
<sabdfl> treat all pockets as one
<sabdfl> so you can remove pocket from the schema
<sabdfl> make sense?
<salgado> yes, it does. and indeed it's less work
<salgado> I though that having the information more fine grained could be good at some point
<sabdfl> hmm...
<sabdfl> do you define freshness of the distroarchrelease as the "least fresh of the components"?
<salgado> no, each component gets its own freshness
<salgado> not the component itself, but there's a mirrordistroarchrelease for each component
<AlinuxSOS> hello dear people
<AlinuxSOS> how can I translate espresso installer ?
<AlinuxSOS> I would like to translate it into Georgian.
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: it is in debian-installer
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: by the way, I haven't got a firefox homepage translation from you, do you want to do one?
<AlinuxSOS> mdke, everything is ok now :D
<AlinuxSOS> thank you for your supply
<AlinuxSOS> now there is a mozilla-firefox-locale-ka-ge :)
<AlinuxSOS> .xpi made by us mozillage and a .deb package by pitti
<sabdfl> salgado: end users don't think in terms of components
<sabdfl> at MOST they think in terms of distroarchrelease
<sabdfl> dapper-i386
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: I mean, the *homepage*
<AlinuxSOS> www.mozillage.org
<mdke> gah
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: let's go to private
<AlinuxSOS> ok
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: are you a registered freenode member?
<sabdfl> salgado: i think it's ok to keep this granularity in the data model
<sabdfl> for now at least
<sabdfl> i'll see if I can refine the pages
<AlinuxSOS> wait
<AlinuxSOS> no
<AlinuxSOS> am not signed up
<sabdfl> salgado: you need sample data, dude!
<salgado> sabdfl, it should be possible to do a manual run of the prober and use that as sample data
<salgado> (I'm assuming you just want to populate the MirrorDistroXXX tables)
<sabdfl> salgado: well, what would you be mirroring from the sample data?
<sabdfl> i don't think we have a published distro in the sample data
<salgado> no, but we have a few published packages on a few distros
<sabdfl> ok, and we could fake a mirror of that
<salgado> yep, the distribution-mirror.txt test runs a fake http server so we can test the prober
<sabdfl> ok
<lifeless> ddaa: ping
<sabdfl> salgado: can you drop DistributionMirror.displayname in favour of just .name please?
<sabdfl> hmm
<sabdfl> actually
<sabdfl> it's quite nice if that's the hosting company name
<sabdfl> organisation name
<sabdfl> so we could give you a list saying
<sabdfl> Brazil: Telefonica
<sabdfl> Brazil: ISPnet
<sabdfl> Brazil: OrkiutNet
<sabdfl> etc
<salgado> I think the description is a good candidate for being dropped. I don't see what people could want to have there
<sabdfl> salgado: lets leave it for the moment
<sabdfl> we should put a description on the displayname field that says "Organisation Name" 
<sabdfl> and later change the actual name of the field
<salgado> I can do that on a branch of mine that's already on pqm, as this would be a trivial change
<sabdfl> salgado: don't risk a test failure
* salgado needs to go now
<salgado> see you guys tomorrow
<zakame> hi all!
<ajmitch> hi zakame 
<zakame> hi ajmitch !
<zakame> aa__: hi, I just saw your message :)
<infinity> Anyone here want to look at a timeout oops that's stopping me from doing... Well... Anything?
<infinity> OOPS-131D30
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/131D30
<Keybuk> timeout on +builds ?
<infinity> Yeah.  Repeatable.
<infinity> I've been getting timeouts all over the buildd pages in the last day, but they were intermittent.  This is worse.
<infinity> "Could not find OOPS" ... handy CGI...
<spiv> infinity: you need to wait a few minutes for the error logs to be rsynced to chinstrap.
<Keybuk> infinity: I got that earlier
<Keybuk> while trying to find out why none of the buildds appeared to be doing anything
<Keybuk> and then it got better
<Keybuk> and lots of builds happened
<infinity> I've been getting timeouts all over +builds, ubuntu/+builds, etc, but I've stupidly not been recording OOPSes.
<infinity> It'd been pretty much hell since the last code rollout, though.
<spiv> infinity: the launchpad list gets a daily report of all OOPSes, so they won't be forgotten.
<infinity> I suspect the OOPS volume is large, and stuff gets lost in the noise, though..?
<spiv> OOPS-131D30 is there now.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/131D30
<infinity> Or am I the only person generating OOPSen? :)
<spiv> Same as Keybuk's one earlier.
<spiv> infinity: Well, judging from yesterday's report, this is the #2 cause of time outs at the moment.
<spiv> So I don't think it's lost in the noise.
<infinity> Fair enough.
<spiv> And matsubara goes through them everyday and finds or files bugs for the OOPSes.
<infinity> I don't suppose I could ask for it to be schduled for immediate cowboying, with proper code review to follow? :)
<infinity> I'm pretty much blocked completely on doing anything with the web UI, and am mangling the DB directly.
* infinity waits for OOPS-131B46 to mirror to see if it's also the same issue.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/131B46
<spiv> stub: Around?
<stub> spiv: yes
<spiv> stub: Keybuk and infinity are reporting OOPSes that look like they might be fixable with a new index.
<spiv> e.g. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/131D30
<stub> spiv: On the buildqueue table you mean?
<spiv> stub: Right.
<stub> That table generally has only a few entries - an index would never be used. I suspect it is due to other processes keeping table locks open.
<fabbione> is malone broken??
<stub> It is functioning as normal
<spiv> stub: Ah, damn.
<fabbione> stub: ok thanks.... 
* fabbione DECLARES XORG STABILITY! no new bugs in 24 HOURS!
<infinity> launchpad_prod=> select count(*) from buildqueue;
<infinity>  count
<infinity> -------
<infinity>    554
<infinity> (1 row)
<infinity> buildqueue is tiny.
<infinity> The bug lies elsewhere, methinks.
<sfllaw> fabbione: Odd.  People keep on filing duplicates!
<infinity> I'll also note that the queries mentioned in my OOPSes work fine when run directly.
<fabbione> sfllaw: duplicates != new bugs
<stub> More entries than I thought. An index might help, but I don't think it is the problem.
<sfllaw> fabbione: You tell that to my inbox.
<infinity> stub: It only has that many entries because I did a mass give-back.  That was AFTER the timeouts started happening, mind you.
<infinity> stub: Normally, it should have 0~50 entries, or so.
<stub> No point then, except to slow things down maintaining the index
<infinity> stub: Either way, responses on the queries in my oopsen are lightning fast on the DB directly.  It's got to be soyuz that's breaking.
<spiv> No, 500 rows shouldn't be taking 1.5s to scan.
<spiv> Only soyuz and the buildmaster access that table, I think?
<infinity> Should be.
<infinity> Well, the builddmaster is a few different processes, but yes.
<infinity> Shoud be mangled by queuebuilder, slave-scanner, and maybe one or two other odd bits.
<stub> There is an index on there now for a laugh anyway
<infinity> OOPS-131C37
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/131C37
<infinity> Yeah, no help. :)
<stub> The page needs to be fixed anyway - no reason that all the information needed from buildqueue can't be extracted in a single query, which will avoid the problem even if there is another process locking the table for two or three seconds.
<stub> rather than issuing the same dumb SQLObject generated query 4 or four times per builder...
<infinity> "4 or four"... LANGUAGE HARD.
<stub> I disconnected my brain from my fingers years ago
<stub> Wah... no rsync bzr push cause bzrtools can't be installed atm due to dependency issues :-(
<spiv> stub: yeah, I held my bzr package.
<spiv> (and have a checkout of current bzr and bzrtools as a backup)
<stub> Are the old packages available anywhere?
<spiv> stub: Yeah, in launchpad somewhere... just a sec.
<spiv> (Or possibly your /var/cache/apt/archives/)
<stub> I don't have disk space for caches
<infinity> stub: Indexes didn't seem to help at all:
<infinity> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-05-11/C37
<infinity> stub: Shall I just bug cprov when he's online?
<stub> I can find .dsc, .diff.gz and orig.tar.gz but no deb in Launchpad :-/
<stub> infinity: Yes.
<spiv> stub: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/183153/bzrtools
<spiv> Although that deb seems to depend on bzr << 0.8 too.
<stub> I need to downgrade bzr, not bzrtools ;)
<infinity> stub: I can find you the old deb.
<spiv> stub: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/183150
<infinity> Or spiv can.
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/190979/bzr
<infinity> (Of course, someone getting a new bzrtools ready would be nice too)
<stub> Bug 44160
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44160 in bzrtools "bzrtools removed on bzr upgrade and cannot be reinstalled" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44160
* infinity assigns it to Jeff.
<spiv> stub: basically, the trick is to follow the links in the "builds of" portlet on the source package version page, then follow the links in the "Resulting binaries" portlet of that page.
<stub> ok
<infinity> stub: The bug is updated to point at the old binaries, FWIW.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug 43650 (New binary package hint causes duplication of initial bug report note). Fix bugtask validation issue so that it shouldn't be possible in future to have tasks open on a distro and its distro sp's for the same bug. (r3548: Brad Bollenbach)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43650 in malone "New binary package hint causes duplication of initial bug report note." [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43650
<spiv> stub: Hmm, our zope in rocketfuel seems to be missing src/bugtracker/browser/__init__.py
<stub> I vaguely recall other zero byte files ended up missing in the import
<stub> You want me to fix it?
<spiv> Is there any easy way to find out the full list?
<spiv> Yeah, it's causing https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/43783
<spiv> stub: although it seems to be missing src/bugtracker/browser/skin/__init__.py too, which is not an empty file (in current SVN anyway)
<stub> My branch I passed to lifeless is at /home/warthogs/archives/stub/zope/svn/3.2 - they might still be in there
<stub> Depends if they got lost in the import from svn, or the magic involved merging my unrelated branch into the 3.0 branch
<BjornT> spiv, stub: src/bugtracker/browser/skin/__init__.py is an empty file in the 3.2 branch
<spiv> BjornT: Ah, cool.
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> jamesh, mpt: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<stub> Missing __init__.py's fixed - at least those two.
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> jamesh: skype call in 15 mins?
<SteveA> mpt: skype call in 1 hr or so?
<jamesh> okay
* stub goes for a swim
<mpt> SteveA, ok
<SteveA> ta
<mpt> jamesh, are you sure that bug 40618 is a duplicate of bug 38135?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40618 in malone "Launchpad comment refresh bug" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40618
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38135 in malone "Submitting a comment redirects to +index" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38135
<mpt> i.e. are you sure that the latter is causing the former?
<jamesh> mpt: yeah
<jamesh> mpt: the submission form uses an empty action attribute which is a submit-to-self
<jamesh> mpt: zope adds a <base href="..."> element to the page head so that relative links will be resolved relative to the canonical location of the view
<jamesh> this also affects the URL that the post goes to
<jamesh> (i.e. there isn't actually a redirect to +index -- that's just where the data is posted to
<jamesh> we used to follow that by a redirect to canonical_url() so you wouldn't see the +index bit on the end of the URL
<mpt> So why doesn't this happen on the multitude of other action="" forms?
<jamesh> do they do a redirect on post?
<jamesh> livehttpheaders should tell you what happens during the post
<Keybuk> som err
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/products/hotplug/+bug/36599
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36599 in hotplug "Install Hangs on "Hotplug"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Keybuk> any way anyone can manually futz the database to fix that?
<Keybuk> *giggle*
* Keybuk marks it as a duplicate of a random bug
<Keybuk> yay, that hid it <g>
<mpt> eh?
<Keybuk> mpt: it has an upstream task that's been assigned to the ubuntu-core-dev team
<Keybuk> but nobody can edit that
<infinity> Affects: hotplug(upstream), Assigned to: ubuntu-core-dev
<infinity> Yeah, that's special.
<Keybuk> so we can't unassign it, can't reject it, etc.
<Keybuk> it's FOREVER OPEN!
<Keybuk> or at least, it was, until I did that <g>
<mpt> Keybuk, there is now a link to that bug report from what is probably the most-widely-viewed page in Launchpad...
<Keybuk> mpt: well, if it gets that Malone bug fixed quicker ;)
* Keybuk makes it a duplicate of the Malone bug
<mpt> Anyone know why I'm receiving e-mail sent to "Launchpad wiki <webmaster@ubuntu.com>"?
<BjornT> mpt: bug 39420 might give you a hint
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39420 in blueprint "The spec notification forwarder should add a footer to the forwarded notifications" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39420
<mpt> oh
<mpt> thanks BjornT 
<SteveA> mpt: voice call?
<SteveA> mpt: voice call?
<mpt> SteveA, sure, and sure :-)
<mpt> SteveA, no answer from you
<SteveA> i called you
<SteveA> it also says i have a missed call
<SteveA> try calling me again
<jordi> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi jordi
<SteveA> i'm in a call with mpt
<jordi> SteveA: yup. Just to apologizze about yesterday. There was a short circuit at home and wasn't able to find it on time to ask you to phone me
<jordi> -z
<SteveA> np
<jordi> turns out there's a light switch that ocassionaly likes being on and off at the same time
<carlos> morning
<ddaa> hey mpool
<ddaa> can I have your attention for a few mins?
<ddaa> mpool: ping!
<aa_> hellow everyone. Ami I insane, or am I just imagining it, but will launchpad host a bzr repo for me?
<ddaa> okay, I figured out why we were not getting warning from the branch scanner anymore
<ddaa> an interesting new regression in the branch puller
<ddaa> aa_: repositories are not supported yet, but otherwise you seem to have a reasonably accurate perception of the same reality as I have.
<ddaa> aa_: which strictly is not sufficient to assume anything about the objective reality, if there is such a thing, but for practical reasons that can be accepted as a reasonable test.
<mdke> what an answer
<ddaa> insanity is a difficult topic
<mdke> the guy has had his question answered on all possible places of philosophy
<mdke> planes *
<aa_> um :)
<aa_> so, not a repo, but it will host a branch, but um, isn't that the same thing anyway?
<ddaa> aa_: two caveats
<ddaa> aa_: you cannot do the "init-repo" thing on bazaar.launchpad.net
<ddaa> but you can push standalone branches alright
<aa_> right, need to import something somehow
<ddaa> aa_: and it does not work with knit branches yet
<ddaa> but will soonish (next week, or the week after that)
<aa_> nice
<aa_> I am thinking of moving to bzr
<aa_> within one week, my svn repo became corrupted on the berlios svn server
<aa_> then the berlios svn server ran out of hard drive space
<ddaa> aa_: to be absolutely honest, there is still an annoying latency between the moment when you push something on bazaar.launchpad.net and the moment when it gets published
<aa_> all I know about version control systems is that I hate most I have used, except Darcs, but well, no one will host me darcs
<aa_> ddaa: right, I shall host it myself for now
<mpt_> jamesh, ping
<aa_> so, where can I advertise my launchpad bug report client?
<ddaa> self hosting is a perfectly good solution, what launchpad hosting gives you is the ability to set up a multiple comitters branch, and give write access to members of a launchpad team.
<ddaa> aa_: which is what I did for bzrk (not that anybody used it yet except me, but that gives me good deniability if I stand accused of not maintaining it)
<aa_> hah
<ddaa> when self-hosted, launchpad still gives you a registry and mirroring.
<aa_> so, as holder of the "master repo" I would pull selected changes from the launchpad-provided comitter branches?
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> the other way around
<aa_> it would pull changes out of me!
<ddaa> it allows you to set up a mainline branch, to which multiple person can push their stuff without blocking on a single integrator
<ddaa> wiki-style VCS
<ddaa> that's the thing you cannot easily do when self-hosted
<aa_> ok, that sounds perfect
<aa_> pushing to bzr over rsync and the whatnot seems nasty
<ddaa> mh, it supports sftp
<ddaa> not rsync, no shell access
<aa_> yeah, still seems nasty
<aa_> is it like a commit, or does it just copy files?
<ddaa> works okay, though a bit slow with weaves on  big branches
<ddaa> hu
* ddaa thinks one of us is very confused
<jamesh> mpt_: pong
<aa_> ddaa: ;)
<ddaa> pushing via SFTP is the _correct_ way of doing things
<ddaa> taking locks, trying to maintain integrity at all times, etc
<aa_> ddaa: reading the bzr manual on ways to "push" I became scared of providing sftp write access. Because I wasn't sure how it would be used
<ddaa> rsyncing is the nasty hack
<aa_> aaah ok
<aa_> I thought they both were nasty hacks
<ddaa> would be nice if you could file a bug about the bit of the manual that scared you
<ddaa> the wording apparently needs to be reworked
<aa_> well the one word "sftp"
<ddaa> ?
<aa_> implied to me a direct copy of the repo with no integrity checking etc
* ddaa ,oO(Where reality planes no longer adhere)
<aa_> maybe renaming it to "ssh-push" or something might be less scary
<aa_> :P
<ddaa> that's an interesting perception issue
<ddaa> I'd really like if you could share it with other bzr folks
<aa_> just saying how I read it, and I am not *totally* clueless
<ddaa> because I do not know what to do of it
<ddaa> I am not calling you clueless, user perceptions are always pertinent, by definition
<aa_> ok, will report a bug
<aa_> yeah, I agree
<aa_> any excuse to use the gui bug reporter
<carlos> BjornT_: hi, around?
<aa_> $ python lpreport.py -n -p bzr -t "Pushing over SFTP scared me"
<aa_> is the mailing list launchpad-users busy?
<mdke> not particularly
<ddaa> not very much, but it's not a launchpad issue
<ddaa> aa_: I mean, if you wish to talk to people about that, the right ML is bazar-ng@
<aa_> um, what about a section of "launchpad tools"
<aa_> I need to sell my wares
<aa_> well, "sell" of course
<aa_> ddaa: https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/44180 is the "being scared" report, if you care, not really sure what else to add to it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44180 in bzr "Pushing over SFTP scared me" [Minor,Unconfirmed]  
<ddaa> aa_: it would help if you could point at the specific bit of manual you are referring to, and even better if you could in addition quote the specific text
<aa_> right, yes, ok
<BjornT_> hi carlos. i'm having lunch atm.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> BjornT_: please, ping me when you are back
<Keybuk> uh, guys
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initscripts/+bugs
<Keybuk> why does that exist?
<Keybuk> there's no such source package!
<SteveA> MalcolmCleaton: hi
<SteveA> MalcolmCleaton: do you know about the developers' meeting today at 1200 UTC ?
<MalcolmCleaton> SteveA: Hi, and yes
<SteveA> do you know about the "three sentences" part of it?
<ddaa> SteveA: launchpad knit support problem
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/44183/+index
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44183 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller does not preserve source branch format" [Major,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> also aggravated by bug 44182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44182 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller leaves empty branch when initial mirroring fails" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44182
<MalcolmCleaton> What I've been doing, what I'm doing next and anything blocking me\/
<ddaa> SteveA: sent a message to launchpad@ explaining the problem
<MalcolmCleaton> \/ => ?
<SteveA> yep, to be entered onto the channel as three lines
<SteveA> DONE: stuff
<SteveA> TODO: stuff
<SteveA> BLOCKED: stuff
<SteveA> for ease of grepping later
<SteveA> ddaa: ok
<SteveA> i'll read
<SteveA> ddaa: assign the bugs to spiv
<SteveA> unless you will fix them
<ddaa> SteveA: it's your call
* ddaa assigns to spiv
<SteveA> i don't have a sense of how urgent this is
<SteveA> if spiv works on it next week, is that okay?
<ddaa> it's urgent as in "blocks 41414" and "aggravates 41414"
<ddaa> bug 41414
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41414 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror-branch-puller ignores format changes" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41414
<ddaa> SteveA: since I do not know how urgent you consider 41414, I cannot really make a decision. As far as I'm concerned, this stuff is urgent as in "prevent and fix production regressions"
<SteveA> this is more urgent than andrew's other work.  but i don't want him to become unproductive by switching tasks too often
<SteveA> so, i'll talk with him about it
<BjornT_> carlos: i'm back now
<carlos> BjornT_: hi
<carlos> BjornT_: do you have time to help me with the zope widget change you suggested with your PoMsgSetPage review?
<BjornT_> carlos: sure
<carlos> BjornT_: ok, so I got it working, using the IPOFile template and the attribute 'language'
<carlos> the problem is that IPOFile.language is required for an IPOFile, but the form where we are using the language selector has that field as optional
<carlos> BjornT_: I created a new IPOFileAlternativeLanguage interface
<carlos> that defines an alternate_language attribute (using Choice widget) 
<carlos> but the page fails to render because it doesn't find the alternate_language field
<carlos> let me paste the .zcml and the new interface 
* ddaa -> lunch
<aa_> sorry to be a pain, when I "add a branch" to a product, does that branch then become hosted on launchpad?
<ddaa> aa_: nope
<ddaa> it gets mirrored
* aa_ scratches head
<ddaa> "add a branch" is to register external branches
<ddaa> you create a hosted branch by pushing it with sftp
<ddaa> magic
<aa_> ah ok, thanks
<sivang> ddaa: how can I have ny branch hosted ? (it it hosted on supermirror for that matter)
<sivang> erm, rephrasing, where do I push? :-)
<aa_> yes, p[lease
<aa_> or is there a document?
<ddaa> sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~owner/product/branch
<ddaa> there's a bug about making it more obvious
<aa_> amazing, and then launchpad hosts me forever?
<ddaa> and some documentation in the pipe, but it was delayed as "polish". Also the system is still beta quality ATM.
<aa_> I'll never understand this, I am certain of it
<ddaa> so we do not advertise it much
<aa_> ok, fair enough
<carlos> BjornT_: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileIXn9Ng.html <- the .zcml part of the page that I'm changing.
<ddaa> say, if your user name on launchpad is "jdoe" (the thing that appears at the end of the URL of your person page), and you want to push a branch to the product "frobo", and the branch name should be "feature-foo"
<carlos> BjornT_: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileZZ7k3W.html <- The new interface class I added
<ddaa> then you "bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jdoe/frobo/feature-foo"
<carlos> BjornT_: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileRPDhbW.html <- The error I'm getting
<ddaa> modulo a few bugs
<ddaa> also you need to have a ssh key registered
<aa_> ddaa: thanks
<BjornT_> carlos: ah, you shouldn't use browser:editform. you could use browser:generalform, but in order to make it fit in with your current implementation, it might be easier to not change the zcml at all, and do the setup yourself.
<ddaa> and that assumes that you have your ssh config set up properly, otherwise you'll probably need to say jdoe@bazaar.launchpad.net
<carlos> BjornT_: I'm using a LaunchpadView class
<BjornT_> carlos: that's not a problem
<carlos> BjornT_: ok, and I just fixed that problem, I forgot to update teh setUpWidgets call to use the new interface.... O:-)
<BjornT_> carlos: cool :)
<SteveA> hi spiv 
<SteveA> did you see the mail about ddaa's branch-related bugs
<SteveA> ?
<spiv> Hi.
<spiv> Not yet, I'll sync my mail and look now.
<carlos> BjornT_: but I'm getting now an error that it doesn't find language_widget in my view class
<ddaa> aa_: if you want to have multiple committer you use ~team/product/name
<ddaa> when "team" is the name of a team you belong to
<SteveA> mpt: hi.  i'm adding back in the section "items from last meeting" to the MeetingAgenda page
<SteveA> becuase i want to keep the agenda flat, not hierarchical
<SteveA> for pasting into the channel
<carlos> BjornT_: I guess it should be alternative_language_widget based on the interface I wrote, right?
<BjornT_> carlos: yeah
<aa_> ddaa: oh, brilliant. teams are just great
<sivang> ddaa: do you have the bug# of the documentatoin issue on this?
<SteveA> mpt: or rather, making it into an "action from last week"
<ddaa> sivang: I do not think this is actually spelled out in any public place
<sivang> ddaa: okay, makes sense with what you said before. (beta-ness) thanks.
<ddaa> there are still some important bugs open, so we want to wait a bit
<carlos> BjornT_: then, why is it looking for language_widget? my code is not using that name
<sivang> ddaa: sure, thanks for the calrification though.
<carlos> BjornT_: the IPOFileAlternativeLanguage inherites from IPOFile that has such attribute, would that be the problem?
<BjornT_> carlos: could be, it shouldn't inherit from IPOFile. can you paste the traceback?
<carlos> BjornT_: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filerwgFMg.html
<carlos> BjornT_: ok, using Interface instead of IPOFile as the base class fixes that
<carlos> BjornT_: thank you
<carlos> BjornT_: the last thing I need to know is how to select a concrete value from the select widget
<carlos> self.alternative_language.widget.value='foo' ?
<BjornT_> carlos: no, you pass initial={'alternative_language': 'foo'} to setUpWidgets()
<carlos> BjornT_: where foo is an object or a key to get the object from the vocabulary?
<BjornT_> carlos: an object in the vocabulary
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<BjornT_> np
<spiv> SteveA: I'm happy to work on these branch-related bugs, but I'd *really* like to finish the sourcecode test bustage.  I have a simple change that fixes our zope tree, which should finally allow the buildbot merge to finish, which should finally allow the sourcecode tests to be re-enabled.
<ddaa> spiv++
<SteveA> spiv: how long will the sourcecode stuff take?
<spiv> (and then hopefully they will never be broken in a dozen different ways again..!)
<SteveA> we'll be removing buildbot over the coming months, btw
<spiv> SteveA: push up my zope changes, send the merge requests in, cross my fingers, pester Robert if it turns out I don't have permission or something.
<SteveA> although it's important to get it properly tested now
<SteveA> cool.  so you'd be able to start the other bugs next week?
<spiv> So, not long.
<spiv> Tomorrow, even.
<stub> spiv: I fixed the missing __init__.py's btw if you missed my earlier message
<spiv> stub: Oh right, I didn't see the commit.
<spiv> stub: Thanks!
<stub> spiv: Didn't go via pqm
<spiv> Ah.
<spiv> stub: All six of them?
<stub> 6?
<spiv> Hehe.
<carlos> BjornT: another question, is there a better way to include the widget inside my form than using <div metal:use-macro="context/@@launchpad_widget_macros/launchpad_widget_rows" /> ?
<SteveA> spiv: that's all fine.
<spiv> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file3WUgFg.html is what I found.
<carlos> BjornT: I need the field in a single row, instead of the usual 'title', 'field', 'description' 'submit' button lines
<spiv> SteveA: Cool.
<spiv> stub: So long as "make check" in sourcecode/zope passes, I'm happy (which only needed two of the src/bugtracker ones, I believe).
<BjornT> carlos: well, you can use tal:define="widget nocall:view/foo_widget"... metal:use-macro="context/@@launchpad_widget_macros/launchpad_widget_row"
<spiv> stub: Of course, it turns out "make check" doesn't pass unless you're in a timezone where January isn't in daylight savings...
<spiv> stub: Anyway, that helps a lot.  Thanks!
<carlos> BjornT: what will do that?
<stub> spiv: We run make check in some Indian timezone IIRC...
<mpt> SteveA, I don't know what you mean
<carlos> BjornT: I'm getting just one widget, that's not the problem. The problem is the way we render it
<carlos> it uses three lines to represent a single widget and the submit button is in another line
<carlos> BjornT: I need a single line to fit it with our current UI
<BjornT> carlos: ah, in that case it's better to do the layout yourself
<mpt> SteveA, should "Items from last meeting" be renamed "Actions from last week" to match the section?
<stub> spiv: I've committed the rest of the __init__.py's anyway
<carlos> BjornT: something like: <div tal:content="structure widget" /> and add my own label?
<BjornT> carlos: yeah, exactly. since it's a choice widget you don't have to care about errors or whether it's required or not.
<SteveA> mpt: i guess there are two things going on here.  1. checking on the progress of things people said they'd do.  2. ensuring that items deferred for discussion in the next meeting are discussed in the next meeing
<SteveA> we need a section of the agenda for case 1
<SteveA> for case 2, these appear as proposed agenda items
<mpt> ok
<carlos> BjornT: ok, cool
<carlos> grr, the widget is inside a <div> tag
<carlos> mpt: I think I will need some help from you to help the translation form UI layout 
<carlos> s/to help/to fix/
<mpt> ok
<BjornT> carlos: if necessary, it's not that hard to get rid of the <div> tag.
<carlos> BjornT: how?
<spiv> stub: Thanks!
<BjornT> carlos: you have to subclass SelectWidget and override _div() to return an empty string.
<spiv> stub: Yeah, those tests passed, but I just notice they don't pass in Sydney's timezone :)
<ddaa> graaaaah
<ddaa> branch puller borken again
<BjornT> carlos: then, before you call setUpWidgets(), you do 'self.alternative_languagage_widget = CustomWidgetFactory(YourWidgetClass)'
<ddaa> jamesh: pretty please finish the patch to remove the supermirror-pull-list.txt page...
<carlos> BjornT: ok, that would be a good solution
<carlos> thanks
<SteveA> Meeting in 9 mins
* ddaa bumps the severity of bug 40383
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40383 in launchpad-bazaar "remove InternalHTTPLayer" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40383
* ddaa uses admin superpowers to fix the nasty branch that had a space in its url
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<ddaa> here!
<SteveA> welcome to this week's launchpad developer's meeting
<SteveA> who's here today?
<BjornT> me
<matsubara> me
<ddaa> me
<salgado> me
* stub belches
<spiv> me
<jamesh> me
<mpt> me
<Kinnison> I'm around if needed for consultation, but I'm not officially here
<sabdfl> ddaa: is there a name validation constraint missing there that allows the space?
<MalcolmCleaton> me
<bradb> me
<ddaa> stub: is that a thai salutation?
<stub> Iron chef is on
<kiko> me
<carlos> me
<ddaa> sabdfl: not sure, allowing spaces in URL is not a completely stupid idea
<ddaa> (though trailing spaces are almost certainly wrong)
<SteveA> is that everyone?
<spiv> stub: Then you should say something like "bang a gong, we are on!"
<kiko> ddaa, it's kinda not so good
<carlos> jordi: ?
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<jordi> hi
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<jordi> I'm here
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * ----
<SteveA>  * Use of dapper bzr (kiko)
<SteveA>  * cc experts onto bugs (steve)
<SteveA>  * bzr and PQM performance (kiko)
* sivang is here (still just observing)
<SteveA>  * Rebalancing portlets (kiko)
<SteveA>  * ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 118May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting: same time next week?
<matsubara> ddaa: talk to me later, I have a branch with a widget that strips leading and trailing whitespace.
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> done
<SteveA> activity reports
<SteveA> i'm still the suck, having produced none recently.  jamesh and i talked about this this morning.
<SteveA> how's everyone else doing?
<ddaa> uptodate as usual
<carlos> up to date
<bradb> up to date
<spiv> I'm up to date.
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<jordi> up to date, not as usual :)
<kiko> I am good
<stub> up to date
<matsubara> i'm up to date
<MalcolmCleaton> I sent some in, not much detail yet because I'm not doing much that's useful outside my own head yet
<jamesh> I suck
<SteveA> well done jordi
<salgado> up to date
<kiko> SteveA, cprov calls and sends in an excuse -- network is temporarily down at his pad
<SteveA> thanks malcolm
<SteveA> kiko: ok, thanks
<mpt> one day behind
<SteveA> mpt: okay.  don't let it spoil a great record
<SteveA> thanks to ddaa, carlos, bradb, spiv
<SteveA> BjornT, kiko, stub, matsubara, and salgado 
<mpt> ... up to date
<SteveA> also
<SteveA> cool
<jordi> thx steve
<SteveA> so, just james and me
<kiko> oy
<SteveA> we discussed some ideas this morning, which have been discussed before
<SteveA> kiko: let's chat about it later
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * '''bradb''' to make an RT ticket on killing malone-users@, and tell SteveA the RT number
<kiko> k
* bradb did that
<SteveA>  * '''carlos''' to meet either kiko or SteveA about scheduling
<carlos> that's done
<SteveA>  * '''cprov''' to sort out the librarian bug
<kiko> we did it
<SteveA>  * '''jamesh and spiv''' to send activity summaries
<kiko> SteveA, he did.
<spiv> I've sent mine.
<kiko> we went over it at length and wrote a number of changes to avoid the issue
<kiko> fixed the sync tool
<kiko> and I've been trying to get some mdz time to sort out the packages
<kiko> but they are only 3
<kiko> so it is not ABD
<SteveA> jamesh: did you send a summary?
<SteveA>  * '''mpt''' to land text addition to oops page about subscribing to the list
<SteveA>  * '''mpt''' to get `matthew.thomas@canonical` working and registered on Launchpad
<mpt> done
<SteveA>  * '''SteveA to talk with jamesh and spiv''' about the activity reports of all three
<mpt> and done https://launchpad.net/people/mpt/+portlet-emails
<SteveA> jamesh and i talked.  didn't talk with spiv, except in general
<SteveA> i think that wraps up items from last week
<jamesh> SteveA: no I didn't.  I'll fix it up now
<SteveA> thanks jamesh 
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA> matsubara, take the floor!
<matsubara> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/43802 and there's nobody assigned to it.
<matsubara> Kiko, Steve any news about the other two time outs? bugs 2497 and 35850
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35850 in launchpad "TeamParticipation caching not working" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35850
<kiko> matsubara, stub landed a fix for the latter yesterday, though he has the bad habit of not including bug numbers in his merges.
<matsubara> bug 43802 is the $distro/+builds pages
<jamesh> stub did a patch for the TeamParticipation caching problem
<matsubara> And the SQL Out of order is reported as bug 44032 and assigned to Stuart.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44032 in launchpad "Out of order SQL queries triggering foreign key constraints" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44032
<kiko> matsubara, I can fix the former with some prejoining, but I've been very busy.
<matsubara> Bug https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/39674 (Attachments of private bugreports are public) is a security concern raised by ddaa this week on the list. There's nobody assigned to it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39674 in malone "Attachments of private bugreports are public" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> matsubara: probably a good idea not to announce that in a public meeting
<kiko> matsubara, yeah, well, it requires some spiv time and I believe some architecting.
<matsubara> SteveA: should I make the bug private them?
<spiv> kiko: Keybuk and infinity are really keen for 43802 to be fixed, they were complaining about it a several hours ago.
<SteveA> matsubara: if the bug is public, then it's already public
<kiko> spiv, I... I can't do anything about it this week. you can add a prejoin to the page if you like, though
<stub> They aren't really public - if you know the URL then the bug information has already been exposed.
<mpt> It's been public since last month
<SteveA> okay, so it's not a problem then
<stub> It isn't really much of a security issue. It could be improved, but I don't think it is a priority. 
<spiv> kiko: I don't have time this week either, unfortunately.
<matsubara> And I would like to know if is there any policy about changing pagetests to the new format?
<mpt> It's a problem if people are talking about attachments on IRC on the assumption that they're private because they're attached to private bugs
<stub> (And if someone deems it a priority, I think we are better off obfuscating URLs rather than making the librarian understand auth in the short term. Long term, we want the librarian to hook into the auth systems)
<stub> mpt: Valid point.
<ddaa> mpt++ there's a habit here of linking to private data (e.g. the nopaste)
<jamesh> the URLs already contain unguessable parts, don't they?
<SteveA> matsubara: we should change pagetests to the new format if you're working on them
<jamesh> or do you mean not including the URLs in emails?
* bradb has been converting PTs to testbrowser as he goes
<SteveA> matsubara: particularly if you're debugging a failure.  it can be easier to rewrite in the new way than debug a complex diff
<matsubara> SteveA:  Is it ok to mix the two kinds of tests in the same file?
<mpt> yes, the nopaste URLs are a good analogy
<ddaa> and yes, as jamesh points out, email transmission is not secured either
<stub> jamesh: Attachments are slightly guessable, assuming you know that the bug exists and can guess appropriate filenames
<SteveA> matsubara: yes it is fine
<jamesh> stub: don't the URLs include the library file alias ID too?
<stub> jamesh: Yes, but that is trivially brute forced
<spiv> jamesh: It's a sequentially allocated integer, so extremely guessable.
<SteveA> i'd like us to make security-related bugs on launchpad private, in general
<SteveA> it is easier to make a private bug public than to try and hide a public bug
<SteveA> and we should take the time to consider the effects of the bug.
<SteveA> the effects of a security bug can be surprising, considering all the systems it may be involved with
<mpt> The bug was reported as public by an Ubuntu developer, iirc
<SteveA> as mpt points out in this case, exchanging URLs on irc is an issue
<mpt> It was a day or two before any of us looked at it
<SteveA> mpt: and the reporter didn't mark it as "security related" ?
<mpt> It was reported before Malone had a "security related" flag
<mpt> It was next touched three weeks later, when matsubara confirmed it
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/39674/+activity
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39674 in malone "Attachments of private bugreports are public" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> so we could reasonably expect a reporter to use the security-related tag next time
<cprov> cprov: I'm late, sorry
<SteveA> thank you for your oops report, matsubara.  have all your issues been dealt with?
<SteveA> hi cprov.  kiko explained
<matsubara> yes.
<mpt> I don't understand the point of separate "security-related" and "private" flags, though
<cprov> I'm up to date (activities)
<mpt> but I suppose other people have discussed that
<SteveA> mpt: put it on the list for our next voice call.
<kiko> mpt, yeah, we have -- bradb is changing that somewhat. 
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<bradb> I haven't changed anything though!
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<stub> mpt: Launchpad has private bugs when we need to detail too much database schema or code. Launchpad has security bugs when we have a security problem.
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<spiv> pushsftp log file access (#8372)
<mpt> 2073
<mpt> would be nice eventually
<SteveA> RT 2073?
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> spiv: RT-8372?
<spiv> SteveA: yep.
<mpt> because it would let people do usability tests on staging without having to bat away alerts all the time
<SteveA> mpt: what is RT2073 about ?
<mpt> staging.ubuntu.com -> staging.launchpad.net with a proper certificate, mainly
<SteveA> mpt: this is underway
<SteveA> spiv: noted about RT-8372
<jamesh> how will staging.launchpad.net interact with us having multiple *.launchpad.net domains?
<stub> mpt: That issue is probably irrelevant. All staging domains have recently been moved to *.staging.launchpad.net (and some new ones for blueprint and other projects)
<SteveA> jamesh: foo.staging.launchpad.net
<jamesh> SteveA: I was thinking cookie and SSL cert wise
<mpt> huh!
<stub> mpt: Although Konqueror and IE6 are bitching about the certificate due to the depth of the domain names we are using
<SteveA> i suppose we must be careful about the domain attached to cookies on staging.
<stub> Mmm... yes...
<SteveA> perhaps use a different cookie name for staging
<jamesh> a *.launchpad.net cookie used for auth will be passed to *.staging.launchpad.net
<stub> Sounds good.
<stub> I'll file a bug
<SteveA> i think sharing the cookie among launchpad.net and blueprint.launchpad.net is a feature
<SteveA> thanks jamesh.  good observation.
<SteveA> stub: please subscribe me to the bug
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<stub> Staging is being boring, which is good.
<stub> Production rollout got missed this week due to bzr taking way to long to branch on Tuesday and not wanting downtime on Wednesday for the Ubuntu Hug day.
<stub> I can roll updates out tonight if anyone is going to cry - otherwise I'll skip this weeks rollout and do an update next Tuesday of HEAD-as-of-now(ish).
<SteveA> stub: mark requested a rollout this week
<kiko> stub, yeah, do it tonight.
<kiko> I have the report hot
<stub> Of any particular feature or patch?
<SteveA> all the pending ones :-)
<carlos> stub: yes, let me check...
<carlos> rev 1851
* ddaa would like the new bzr _not_ to be rolled out until bug 44183 and bug 44182 are fixed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44183 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller does not preserve source branch format" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44183
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44182 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller leaves empty branch when initial mirroring fails" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44182
<carlos> it will help a lot to translate dapper
<ddaa> though it's not a critical issue
<stub> ddaa: Can I just not update the supermirror code - keep it running on current code?
<stub> I don't think I saw any DB patches land that would bite it...
<ddaa> stub: it's okay, the new bzr has not yet landed AFAIK
<ddaa> lifeless/spiv just hold it back until rollout
<SteveA> stub: what's your decision?
<ddaa> stub: I mean, please rollout supermirror stuff
<stub> Well... since I don't know what Mark actually wanted to land, I'll roll out 3538 or there abouts and cross my fingers
<stub> I'll need to trawl the commits lists to determine the exact revision
<mpt> stub, including 3541 :-)
<jamesh> stub: there were db patches in my bzrsync landing that tighten some constraints.  That might cause problems if the bzrsync code is not updated
<stub> mpt: Noted.
<stub> HOWEVER! If the bzr tagging takes too long again, it might be tomorrow
<carlos> stub: The revision number I asked you is one of marks' landing 
<kiko> stub, there's 3540, 3541, 3545, 3547 and 3548 though
<kiko> which all fix bugs
<ddaa> i.e. the branch scanner will need to be rolled out, or it will break
<kiko> you could also include 3546 if you are feeling brave
<stub> kiko: Noted
<SteveA> let's move on
<stub> kiko: I landed that - no problems ;)
<SteveA> we can refine the patch list later
<SteveA>  * Use of dapper bzr (kiko)
<kiko> okay
<kiko> can you all make sure right now that you are using bzr from dapper?
<kiko> I believe that is 0.8~200604291148-0ubuntu2
<mpt> bzr (bazaar-ng) 0.8rc1
<kiko> so ending 1148-0ubuntu2
<jamesh> there is a 0.8 package in dapper but it conflicts with the current bzrtools
* ddaa removes his symlink to the local bzr.dev checkout
<jamesh> current bzrtools package, that is
<kiko> mpt, you need to use dpkg -l bzr to check.
<SteveA> mpt: apt-cache policy bzr
<mpt> Yes, I didn't upgrade today because it wanted to remove bzrtools, and I didn't want to do that
<kiko> jamesh, yeah, bzrtools I have is from 0407.
<stub> Bug 44160
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44160 in bzrtools "bzrtools removed on bzr upgrade and cannot be reinstalled" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44160
* bradb is running 0.8~200605051825-0ubuntu1
<mpt> same as bradb
<SteveA> use: apt-cache policy bzr, and check that the marked one is from dapper/universe
<mpt> huh
<mpt> Why is it in universe?
<mpt> ok, offtopic, sorry
<MalcolmCleaton> I'm on dapper, but my bzr is just 0.8-0ubuntu1
* carlos is using the same version as bradb due the bug #44160
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44160 in bzrtools "bzrtools removed on bzr upgrade and cannot be reinstalled" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44160
<SteveA> MalcolmCleaton: use apt-cache policy bzr, or dpkg -l bzr
<SteveA> MalcolmCleaton: does that still report that version?
<carlos> MalcolmCleaton: that's a good one
<MalcolmCleaton> Yes
<kiko> oh, I think that's the newer version.
<carlos> is latest version
<ddaa> just did apt-get update, and apt-cache policy tells me the only thing it knows is 0.8-0ubuntu1
<SteveA> cool
<carlos> but you lack the bzrtools package then
<bradb> not if he did an apt-get update
<bradb> (or upgrade)
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> okay, so a mess
<kiko> let me ask this again next week
<lifeless> ddaa: why not rollout ?
<SteveA> the bzr packagers should get the bzrtools thing sorted
<carlos> bradb: bzrtools conflicts with that bzr version, if he has it, bzrtools is not installed
<ddaa> lifeless: will cause knit branches to be published at weave
<SteveA> kiko: may i move on?
<kiko> MeetingAction: kiko to talk to bzrtools and bzr packagers to sort out this nonsense.
<ddaa> lifeless: all of them
<kiko> yes
<SteveA>  * cc experts onto bugs (steve)
<bradb> carlos: <ot>yeah, but upgrade doesn't remove packages. only dist-upgrade would.</ot>
<lifeless> after meeting I guess
<SteveA> so, we're getting too much bug traffic for various people such as stu and me to keep up with it all
<SteveA> i haven't been keeping up for *ages*
<carlos> bradb: <ot>and you will not get that new package either ;-)</ot>
<SteveA> so, i propose that we proactively cc stuart onto bugs where you think he might be interested.  same for me.  same for other people who specialize in a particular area in launchpad.
<SteveA> it is easy to unsubscribe yourself if you find you're subscribed to a bug you're not interested in
<SteveA> kiko, matsubara: does that sound okay with you?
* carlos is not following the bug mailing list either
<matsubara> SteveA: yes.
<SteveA> cool, thanks
<SteveA>  * bzr and PQM performance (kiko)
<kiko> SteveA, how do you filter these bugs?
<kiko> okay, n/m
* bradb attempts to, but it would eat at least a couple days to catch up. otherwise it's at least a couple hours per day to keep up with.
<mpt> I'm subscribed to launchpad-bugs@, so if anyone (or any checkbox) subscribes me to any bug I will growl at them
<aa_> um, would there be any interest in me releasing this bug-reporter separately from the application I have embedded it in?
<kiko> am I correct in saying that PQM is at the moment being as slow as molasses?
<kiko> and that the root cause of this is bzr merge slowness?
<kiko> and if so, is there a plan to fix that? and if so, is there an ETA?
<SteveA> aa_: please ask after the launchpad meeting.  it will finish at 4.45 sharp
<SteveA> um, 1245 UTC
<stub> kiko: As far as I can tell, yes for the cause.
<lifeless> slow yes. I can generate some hard stats on precisely why, but I have lots of indications that it is reweaving being triggered still
<lifeless> the plan is to migrate to knits.
<aa_> SteveA: oh, okie dokie
<SteveA> lifeless: please communicate the plan and projected dates to kiko
<kiko> lifeless, indication but not proof? I'm in search of hard facts
<lifeless> bzr 0.8 is out. bzrtools 0.8 is out, so I need to finish off testing the tool chain (nearly done)
<SteveA>  * Rebalancing portlets (kiko)
<SteveA> we have 5 minutes of meeting left
* kiko sighs
<lifeless> and then do the documentation and we can upgrade
<SteveA> so i'm aggressively moving on
<lifeless> done
<SteveA>  * Rebalancing portlets (kiko)
<kiko> mark has requested we take a look at our existing pages
<SteveA> after the recent UI work with the new hierarhy and javascript menu bling...
<SteveA> we removed the "site map" portlet
<kiko> the fact that navigation has moved from the left to the right means that many pages do not have RHS portlets
<SteveA> yep
<jamesh> some of the ones without RHS portlets could probably be switched to 2 column layout
* ddaa cannot help but find it a good thing
<jamesh> e.g. the bzr branch info page
<kiko> mark wants us to make sure that 3-col pages look "balanced" in terms of having a fair balance of LHS and RHS portlets
<kiko> ddaa, it violates the current UI guidelines, and that is a higher-priority problem. if you want to fix the UI guidelines, pick that battle.
<SteveA> jamesh: in those cases, we should consider whether there is any information that could be helpfully presented in the RHS, or whether a 2 col layout is really better for that page.
<kiko> jamesh, 2-col is only supposed to be used if there is an actual issue with page content flodding into RHS portlets.
<SteveA> jamesh: please consult with kiko or me in these cases
<ddaa> kiko: I know it's a lost battle right now, and I have other things to attract sabdfl's wrath
<kiko> I am not particularly in favor of the current UI guidelines, but I am in favor of us following them until they are changed.
<kiko> (IOW I feel your pain, but you need to work with what we have)
<SteveA> more UI discussion for after this meeting, if necessary please
<jamesh> kiko: sure.  I brought up the branch info page because it is displaying revision log messages as one column in a table
<SteveA>  * Keep Bag Change (defered)
<SteveA>  * Three Sentences
<jordi>  DONE: schooltool merge/import, rosetta email processing, promotion of official rosetta usage for Gaim (ongoing)
<kiko> jamesh, right
<jordi> TODO: Clear the import queue, several pending emails
<stub> DONE: Various production odds and sods. Drive by bug fixes.
<stub> TODO: Searching g inprovements (Bug 29227), try to investigate the-row-i-just-inserted-isn't-there errors (Bug 44032)
<stub> BLOCKED: No.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29227 in malone "Searching for "pmu" doesn't find "/dev/pmu"" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29227
<salgado> DONE: Taught the mirror prober how to probe cdimage mirrors and did a few other fixes on it, code review, shipit fixes and discussion and some random bug fixes
<MalcolmCleaton> DONE: started coming up to speed
<salgado> TODO: Get shipit reviewed and land it, finish changes on the mirror prober and get it through review.
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44032 in launchpad "Out of order SQL queries triggering foreign key constraints" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44032
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, bug triage, support requests, fixed oops bugs.
<matsubara> TODO: more of the same
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<jordi> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: perf reviews, MM and Shipit engineering, QA assistance, interviews, management
<BjornT> DONE: reviews. looked at zope.testbrowser and related stuff. landed the branch XMLRPC branch from London. debug an error using zope.testbrowser.
<cprov> DONE: fixed/investigated dup librarian filenames issue, old branches catch up and soyuz short-term milestones meeting with elmo/Kamion
<cprov> TODO: apt-ftparchive performance and autosync setup for edgy (using current tools)
<cprov> BLOCKED: finish building edgy tests with adconrad (need to find time to do a pair programming session again)
<carlos> DONE: bugs #41071 #35631, dapper imports review, user support, Esperanto OOO translation recovery, PoMsgSetPage review and test additions, 
<carlos> TODO: Finish POMsgSetPage test additions, add test for #35631 (Karma handling in Rosetta), migrate translations from breezy to dapper.
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<spiv> DONE: Reviews, mercifully brief jury duty, fixing up sourcecode bustage.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41071 in rosetta "All ooo-translations are overridden by the English originals" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41071
<mpt> DONE: MaloneSimplifications fixes, bug fixes
<mpt> TODO: land MaloneSimplifications; BreadcrumbMenus QA, PageHeadings spec
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> TODO: improve bug watch widgets. fix bug causing zope.testbrowser to fail. reviews. fix a few small bugs.
<spiv> TODO: Finish sourcecode bustage fixing, launchpad-bazaar bugs #44182 and #44183, Ubuntu wiki work.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no.
<ddaa> DONE: importd rollout, error reporting review, sql optimisation, misc. bazaar coordination and production diagnostic
<ddaa> TODO: braindump repos on sftp server, more production diagnostics, cscvs/bzr-native
<ddaa> BLOCKED: sourcecode merge fixage (spiv's on it)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44182 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller leaves empty branch when initial mirroring fails" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44182
<kiko> TODO: perf review feedback, report, coding
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44183 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller does not preserve source branch format" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44183
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> DONE: bzr 0.8 release, post bzr bufixes, planning for QC tasks
<kiko> BLOCKED: nah
<lifeless> TODO: post 0.8 bugfixes, rocketfuel knit conversion
<MalcolmCleaton> TODO: Finish coming up to speed, in order to fully benefit from and be useful in the sprint on 22nd May
<lifeless> blOCKED: no
<MalcolmCleaton> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: management stuff, recruitment stuff, menus stuff, stuff
<SteveA> TODO: menus integration, other stuff
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: branch pull listing (bug 40383), pending-reviews script updates, code reviews, sprint meeting scheduler stuff, supermirror branch pull list
<jamesh> TODO: sprint meeting shceduler, code reviews, supermirror branch pull list
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40383 in launchpad-bazaar "remove InternalHTTPLayer" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40383
<kiko> is that all?
<SteveA> no significant blocked stuff that we can help with...
<bradb> DONE: Fixed bugs 36866, 42491, and 43650. Fixed a validation issue that was causing mdz grief. Finished BugDateLastUpdated.
<bradb> TODO: Make bug subscriptions implicit. Stuff.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No, though pqm turnaround time is a major inconvenience.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36866 in malone "Searching for bugs after selecting a certain status from the Right-Hand-Menu resets the search" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36866
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42491 in malone "Available milestones are incorrectly always those of the bug page's context" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42491
<SteveA> okay, time's up.
<kiko> bradb, good work on the short-term fixes, I appreciated that
<SteveA> thanks everyone
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<bradb> kiko: thanks
<MalcolmCleaton> thanks
<kiko> bradb, it gives such a better impression of throughput I was smiling
<ddaa> salgado: ping about whitespace stripping widget
<SteveA> lifeless: what can we do to get PQM working better for us soon?
<bradb> kiko: :)
<lifeless> ddaa: I think its better to publish new knits now, than to defer some arbitrary time
<ddaa> lifeless: ping about new bzr deployment
<salgado> ddaa, ping matsubara about it. :)
<lifeless> SteveA: convert to knits asap
<mpt> bradb, what kind of bug subscriptions?
<lifeless> ddaa: even if some get published as weaves.
<salgado> ddaa, he's fixing it right now
<ddaa> lifeless: did you look at 44183?
<bradb> mpt: Implicit.
<lifeless> bug 44183
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44183 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch puller does not preserve source branch format" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44183
<bradb> mpt: i.e. implicit qa subs
<ddaa> lifeless: the problem is larger than we thought
<mpt> bradb, QA?
<bradb> package/product/distro contacts
<mpt> bradb, like PackageSubscriptions and ProductSubscriptions?
<lifeless> ddaa: it used to use clone, I wonder when that snuck in.
<salgado> spiv, do you have a few minutes to talk about an issue I'm having with twisted?
<bradb> yeah
<ddaa> salgado: sorry, got confused again
<spiv> salgado: sure.
<lifeless> ddaa: should be trivial to fix.
<matsubara> ddaa: So I have this branch with a fix for bug 34105 and there's a widget there that strips leading and trailing whitespaces. might be useful for you.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34105 in malone "Strip leading and trailing whitespace before storing a bug watch's remotebug in the db" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34105
<spiv> ddaa: It's right at the top of my todo list.
<mpt> bradb, so more than one person will be able to subscribe to the same thing?
<matsubara> I'll put it up for review today.
<aa_> oh yikes, that was the meeting? well sorry to disturb :)
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm not discussing that, those new bugs are very simple to fix, but they need to be done
<ddaa> spiv: great!
<bradb> mpt: What do you mean by "more than one person"? More than one person can already subscribe to a bug.
<SteveA> lifeless: when can we be beyond the conversion, and happily using knits for LP development?
<SteveA> lifeless: and, do you need hardware resources for this?
<ddaa> matsubara: I think it would make sense to use it in for all URL widgets, across launchpad
<mpt> bradb, more than one person subscribing implicitly to all bugs on a package/product/project/distro
<lifeless> SteveA: I have the hardware. I have a converted branch. Its documented on the RocketfuelToKnits page
<lifeless> SteveA: I have tomorrow already slated to finish toolchain testing
<ddaa> matsubara: can you extend the scope of your branch to do that?
<lifeless> SteveA: if you are willing to have a rough and ready conversion, we can convert Monday
<jamesh> lifeless: do you need to be able to throw a pie at someone to get it done?
<lifeless> jamesh: not this time, theres no bet on it :)
<MalcolmCleaton> Can somebody add me to the launchpad team on launchpad?
<ddaa> matsubara: in the cases where somebody _really_ means a URL with a trailing space, it's still possible to use the urlescaped form.
<carlos> MalcolmCleaton: what's your launchpad account?
<kiko> a trailing space in a URL is the crackest thing I've ever heard
<MalcolmCleaton> carlos: malcolmcleaton
<kiko> MalcolmCleaton, have you considered using a shorter IRC nick? :)
<lifeless> like, 'mc'
<ddaa> kiko: strictly speaking it's legal :)
<mpt> Yes, it's too human-readable
<sabdfl> ddaa: we've had a consistent approach of name validation that precludes certain names, need to do the same for branch
<ddaa> sabdfl: it's not about names
<ddaa> it's about branch.url
<mpt> btw, welcome MalcolmCleaton 
<matsubara> ddaa: it's possible to extend it, but that means I'll have to write pagetests to all URL callsites tha are being stripped? 
<bradb> mpt: With packages yes, because a package can already have multiple contacts. With product and distro, no, that'll stay how it is currently. The change here is that bug contacts will be looked up a bugmail sending time, rather than assumed to be an explicit part of the Cc list. That way: 1. when you subscribe to a $whatever, you automatically get bugmail from all its bugs, past, present, and future, 2. when you unsub, you stop gett
<lifeless> well, 11pm here, going to say gnight
<carlos> MalcolmCleaton: done
<ddaa> sabdfl: branch names are already validated (though they have a slightly different rule for arch compatibility reasons)
<MalcolmCleaton> carlos: Thanks
<stub> IIRC branch names got fuzzy because we needed to support the old arch names. I'm fuzzy on the actual details though.
<carlos> MalcolmCleaton: btw, you should add your canonical email there
<mpt> bradb, "stop get"
<mpt> but, that seems very promising
<bradb> ...stop getting that mail, 3. you'll be able to explicitly say, somehow, "I want to keep getting mail on this bug, even if i'm not a $whatever bug contact"
<ddaa> matsubara: it's probably possible to make it automagic using some zope chicken bones
<mpt> bradb, gret
<mpt> great
<SteveA> mpt: branch URLs should conform to the URL-related RFCs
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> ddaa: branch URLs should conform to the URL-related RFCs
<SteveA> rather than mpt
<MalcolmCleaton> carlos: Done
<SteveA> ddaa: so i'd expect spaces to be represented as %20 or "+" depending on where they occur
<SteveA> ddaa: and we may need a way to make a canonical representation of a URL
<matsubara> well, the widget only strips trailing and leading whitespaces.
<carlos> MalcolmCleaton: cool, thanks
<ddaa> SteveA: traditionally, UIs tend to accepts URL in unescaped form
<SteveA> ddaa: yes, but that's just the UI
* bradb & # shower
<matsubara> ddaa: if you want to take a look at it's on chinstrap. /home/warthogs/archives/matsubara/launchpad/strip-white-space/
<lifeless> night all
<kiko> matsubara, don't let ddaa add more requirements to your branch
<SteveA> lifeless: i'm happy for you to convert monday
<ddaa> matsubara: okay, nevermind then
<SteveA> lifeless: provided people can get a suitable bzr and tools from dapper
<ddaa> kiko: I was just saying "it would be nice"
* ddaa stops making a fuss
* SteveA needs to go out for a while
<kiko> ddaa, can't let branches grow too much but I am happy for matsubara to work on an additional bug you report
<kiko> (or point out of it is already reported)
<ddaa> okay, I'll look at it
<ddaa> SteveA also said something interesting about db constraint and RFC conformance
<kiko> matsubara, I am proactively trying to reduce overhead for branches
<kiko> so you do the same :-P
* ddaa starts to think we should strip whitespace from _all_ inputs
<matsubara> kiko: all right.
<ddaa> mpt: can you think of any use case for _not_ stripping whitespace in a form?
<uws> Makefile snippets!
<kiko> argh
<ddaa> uws: I mean leading and trailing whitespace
<kiko> aa_, sorry, I remember you said something in the middle of the meeting -- what was up?
<uws> ddaa: yeah, leading whitespace matters for a makefile SNIPPET ;P
<uws> ddaa: (otherwise, no)
<uws> ddaa: (I've thought of implementing that for my own web library stuff (in PHP) too)
<mpt> ddaa, none for trailing whitespace
<mpt> and none for leading or trailing whitespace in single-line fields
<ddaa> fine, multi-line fields tends not to be read by picky machines anyway
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<ddaa> kiko: if you are happy with it, I'll assign bug 44197 to matsubara.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44197 in launchpad "Strip leading and trailing whitespace from all single-line fields" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44197
<sabdfl> ddaa: ah, ok. thanks. then i guess we should only enforce the relevant RFC's
<sabdfl> stevea, kiko: great meeting
<kiko> sabdfl, oh, thanks.
<ddaa> I think URL RFC enforcement is a bit problematic UI-wise, as it would prevent the user from entering non-escaped URLs or would prevent user-entered URLs from roundtripping in the UI.
<kiko> ddaa, I am happy for that -- it's an excellent enhancement to his current work
<ddaa> done
<aa_> kiki: right, yes sorry, I was sondering if it was worth releasing this bug reporter as a separate thing from pida
<aa_> oops, kiko I mean
<kiko> very funny
<kiko> aa_, is it easy to do? if so, it's definitely be nice to have a standalone bug reporter -- I know the distro team are looking for something like this
<aa_> easy? just a tarball
<kiko> Keybuk, if you want some code that files LP bugs remotely, aa_ has something for you.
<kiko> aa_, well, managing the release separately too
<aa_> oh right, yes, well, I would use it as an svn external
<aa_> in fact, I'll just do it
<kiko> thanks
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 30 minutes for a regular code update. Estimated down time will be 15 minutes. Wikis will be in read only mode during this period.
<Keybuk> kiko: filing bugs is not problem
<Keybuk> getting list of filed bugs is problem
<kiko> Keybuk, gotcha.
<Seveas> riddle me this, riddle me that. I got this in the launchpad mail:
<Seveas> ** Bug 36599 has been marked a duplicate of this bug
<Seveas> -- 
<Seveas> Microsoft has a majority market share
<Seveas> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36599 in hotplug "Install Hangs on "Hotplug"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36599
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu Dapper "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<Seveas> however, bugg 36599 is marked as dup of bug 3140
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3140 in malone "Bug watches can't be removed" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3140
<Keybuk> it was marked as a dup of 1 for a while
<Keybuk> then I found a better bug to mark it as a dup of
<kiko> Seveas, what Keybuk said
<kiko> (beat me to it)
<Seveas> ai
<Keybuk> there's an annoying Malone bug that once you get an upstream task assigned to someone, then you cannot do ANYTHING about it
<Seveas> so the mail interface is just slow 
<kiko> Keybuk, sorry it took a while to fix that one, it's actually been written but tied up
<Keybuk> and it forever shows up in their list
<Keybuk> kiko: yeah, I'd gathered that was on the card
<kiko> @!#!@
<Seveas> kiko, when do we get mark-as-suplicate-via-mail?
<kiko> Seveas, mmmm?
<bradb> s/sup/dup/
<Seveas> kiko, what I really miss in the mail interface is a duplicate-of #XXXX command
<bradb> That could be done in like half an hour or an hour + 20 hours through pqm.
<Seveas> should I file a wishlist bug?
<matsubara> Seveas: I think there's a open bug for it
<sivang> bradb: heh
<Seveas> ah, couldn't find it
<Seveas> oh while I'm at it: there's quite a bit of confusion between tasks and bugs in the mail interface. You can only change the status etc of one task. And the X-launchpad headers only contain status for one task
<kiko> Seveas, neither are true, hopefully!
<Seveas> kiko, then how do I select a task via the mail interface?
<kiko> Seveas, you can change the status of the second task but you need to specify what it applies to (affects /products/pornlets)
<matsubara> Seveas: found it. bug 5190
<Seveas> last time I tied that it opened a new task
<Seveas> tried*
<kiko> Seveas, you can't have duplicate tasks for different contexts on the same bug
<kiko> Seveas, by definition
<Seveas> true
<kiko> so you must have done something slightly different
<kiko> Seveas, and the X-LP heades /should/ contain multiple lines
<kiko> one for each task
<kiko> to be clearer: you'll have multiple X-LP headers in that situation.
<Seveas> hmm, something between LP and my mailbox is filtering multiple-headers-with-the-same-name
* Seveas pokes at mailserver
<fabbione> kiko: consigliere!
<kiko> the great padrino appears
<kiko> I have your email
<fabbione> kiko: cool thanks
<kiko> I will take action upon it
<fabbione> kiko: does it make sense what i am asking for?
<fabbione> or do you need more details?
<kiko> yes, it makes absolute sense
<kiko> the latter problem is not so easy to fix
<fabbione> ok thanks
<kiko> but I'll give you support if it can be worked around
<aa_> right ok, done: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-report-tool/
<aa_> have a nice life everyone, and someone please let me know when/if the xmlrpc happens :)
<kiko> aa_, you rock!
<aa_> not really, but there you go :)
<kiko> aa_, are you okay with me including a reference to it in today's launchpad report?
<kiko> (i.e. make it public?)
<aa_> please do, I need users and bugs to fix
<aa_> I mean it was only conceived yesterday, released today, I wonder what happens tomorrow
<kiko> that's how it should be 
<aa_> but yes, please include it
<carlos> sabdfl: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/es <- you rock
<stub> Needs batching - taking forever to download :-(
<carlos> stub: it was fast here...
<stub> Your a few thousand kilometers closer to the server!
<carlos> stub: but yes, I think we should implement batching there
<carlos> ;-)
<bradb> BjornT: Do you have a patch for that testbrowser exception, by any chance? I'm converting some more tests atm, and could really use a fix, if you think it's not too hard.
<stub> Finally finished downloading
<stub> Maybe two minutes
<carlos> stub: we got a bug report that a user using a RTC connection was not able to see the whole page 
<carlos> I guess it took too much time and his browser closed the connection
<stub> Our load balancer will declare a client dead if sending the page takes too long
<stub> Might need tuning - no idea what the current setting is or the default
<carlos> oh, so we could fix that?
<ddaa> might be all the pictures...
<stub> Maybe - depends if the option is turned on or not. Need to rt that request
<ddaa> stub: is it conceivable that launchpad is not supporting pipelining? That would explain latency problems on that page.
<BjornT> bradb: well, do you want a patch you can apply locally until i merge my fix?
<stub> ddaa: Its conceivable - I'm still stuck in HTTP/1.0 land so can't really test ;)
<kiko> carlos, do you have a moment to talk about bug 41653?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41653 in rosetta "Import of po file goes in the wrong template" [Major,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41653
<sabdfl> carlos: looks good! glad to see translations flowing in fast to the new files
<carlos> kiko: sure, let me find the bug I'm talking with stub first, and I'm all yours
<sabdfl> we need to show the number of messages in each pot
<sabdfl> so you can see how big one is
<sabdfl> also... need that prioritisation in there
<sabdfl> but in general it's looking fantastic
<bradb> BjornT: I guess it won't matter much, because I need it to be in rf anyway by the time I merge.
<kiko> sabdfl, did you manage to land your fix for that bug that malcc found?
<carlos> sabdfl: yeah, I was planning to group them by KDE, GNOME, XFCE, base as the first step for prioritisation
<carlos> stub: I cannot find the bug now :-(
<kiko> matsubara, what's the bug number for the bug that sabdfl fixed, making the distrorelease page list all languages?
<matsubara> kiko: let me look for it
<kiko> thanks!
<matsubara> kiko: is bug 2036?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2036 in rosetta "DistroRelease language page should show *all* templates" [Major,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2036
<BjornT> bradb: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filegmfA8R.html will fix the problem so you can continue working, but it's not the fix i'm going to merge to rf.
<kiko> matsubara, yes, star.
<aze45> matsubara: i'm eric from support request #858, and i managed to login now on the wiki. But with my launchpad.net address (my email address) and not my WikiName as i did at first, is this normal?
<bradb> BjornT: Can I merge it with my changes?
<matsubara> aze45: yes, I suppose there's a bug open on changing the text on the wiki to explicitly tell the users to use their email. let me look for it
<BjornT> bradb: no. it's for the zope tree, though, so you can apply the patch and still commit in your launchpad tree without committing the patch.
<bradb> ah, right. won't be able to merge though.
<matsubara> aze45: that's bug 39814
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39814 in launchpad "Misleading login hint" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39814
<kiko> bradb, careful when overwriting your sourcecode tree when rsyncing, eh?
<aze45> matsubara: ok, i found it. The same happens to me. But i managed to log in with my WikiName at first, only changing the password made it impossible... strange...
<matsubara> aze45: I'm not sure if that was possible in the past. spiv would be able to answer that.
<aze45> matsubara:Did i have to close my support request?
<kiko> matsubara, is aze45 unable to log in?
<kiko> (to the wiki?)
<aze45> kiko:no, it's ok now, it was impossible with my WikiName after a password change/recover
<matsubara> kiko: now he is able. he previously tried to login with his wikiname as the login
<kiko> oh
<kiko> don't we accept that?
<kiko> or did his wikiname change and he didn't notice it?
<kiko> it smells of a bug
<aze45> kiko: my wikiname didn't change, i checked on launchpad
<matsubara> aze45: I kindly ask you to close it if there's no other issue. thanks 
<aze45> matsubara:ok 
<bradb> kiko: wha?
<matsubara> kiko: I think we used to accept that in the past, but now we don't, but only spiv knows for sure.
<kiko> bradb, well, do you use link-external-sourcecode?
<spiv> matsubara: not since we moved to Moin, at least.
<kiko> spiv?
<bradb> kiko: no
<kiko> bradb, so you have individual checkouts of everything?
<spiv> I don't recall precisely how the zwiki operated.
<bradb> kiko: yeah
<BjornT> kiko, matsubara: i think there's a bug open on that the wikis should ask for the email instead of Name
<spiv> kiko?
<matsubara> BjornT: that's bug  39814
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39814 in launchpad "Misleading login hint" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39814
<BjornT> right, didn't follow the discussion properly :)
<matsubara> spiv: well, aze45 said he could login with his WikiName before and now he can't. I pointed out that he should use his email address as the login and there's this bug open on the misleading login hint
<bradb> BjornT: I def'd a function, helpers.nasty_testbrowser_workaround, which references bug 44064 too. This should make it easy to sweep up once the Real Fix is merged.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44064 in launchpad "Pagetest using testbrowser causes ValueError and AttributeError" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44064
<spiv> matsubara: I suppose it depends on how long ago "before" means.  Oh, there was some sort of testing hack that might have allowed that maybe, but it was never meant to work, and I'm too sleepy at the moment to recall the details.
<aze45> spiv: before was one week or two no more
<spiv> Nothing at all has changed in the last week or so that I'm aware of.
<spiv> So I've go no idea.
<aze45> spiv: exactly it was on april 26th when i manged to lon in the wiki, and edit some pages (my personal page for example)
<aze45> "i managed to log in"
<BjornT> bradb: do you have something important you need to merge which can't wait a day or two? i'll put the fix in the review queue today.
<spiv> It's not supposed to work, and none of the code or anything has changed there to the best of my knowledge, so I really have no idea.
<bradb> BjornT: not desparately important, it's more a question of throughput
<bradb> BjornT: If I wait for that fix, it'll delay the merge at least a week, probably.
<kiko> spiv, just confirming. hmm, weird.
<aze45> spiv: very strange, i'm nearly 100% that i did it, but maybe i'm confused... is there a way to confirm or infirm that? (or is it non important?)
<SteveA> re
<spiv> aze45: If you can reproduce logging in with a wikiname, I'd be interested in hearing about it.  I suspect it also accepts your launchpad name, btw.
<spiv> But right now, it's 1am here, so I need to sleep.
<aze45> spiv:ok, i understand, just to finish : now i can't loggin with my wikiname, you want me to create a new false one?
<spiv> aze45: Only if you want to spend time trying it.  It doesn't seem to be a common problem, so I'm not very worried about it.
<aze45> spiv:ok
<spiv> aze45: thanks for the report, sorry I wasn't able to shed much light on it.
<spiv> Good night.
<ddaa> gnight spiv
<aze45> good night
<ddaa> mpt: can you say what you think on bug 44039
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44039 in launchpad "Page that shows all Launchpad products and projects should be batched" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44039
* bradb is loving testbrowser. PTs look so much better with it.
<ddaa> mpt: I think over-enthusiastic batching would severely reduce the usefulness of such pages
<matsubara> bradb: +1
<glatzor> hi, I just noticed that the German translation of openoffice dropped sagnificantly. 
<glatzor> could there be an error in the import of the translations?
<glatzor> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/openoffice.org/+pots/ooo-writer
<kiko> carlos?
<carlos> glatzor: I need to talk with doko first, just a second..
* bradb & # lunch && one last run to accountant's office to sign some paperwork. bbiab.
<carlos> glatzor: ok, seems like I fixed it, the German translation for ooo-writer and ooo-draw was blocked to be imported
<carlos> glatzor: thanks for warning us, the translations should appear later today
<kiko> glatzor, can you check and confirm on launchpad-users?
* glatzor hugs carlos
<carlos> glatzor: some time ago we talked about blocking German translations for OOO.org
<carlos> because they were using German as the base language
<carlos> seems like I left behind those two .po files blocked
<carlos> when we decided to import German too
<glatzor> kiko: what do you want to do me exactly?
<glatzor> thanks carlos
<kiko> glatzor, just verify it's been done and works as you expect, and if not, email launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com
<carlos> glatzor: it's just some QA to be sure that is fixed 
<glatzor> kiko: ok. I misunderstood you. Thought that I should check the list :)
<kiko> matsubara, what's the bug for TP caching again? (yes I suck)
<matsubara> kiko: bug 35850
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35850 in launchpad "TeamParticipation caching not working" [Major,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35850
<salgado> kiko, what method do you suggest to get the file list from releases.ubuntu.com?
<kiko> salgado, urllib?
<AlinuxSOS> hello again, can ordinary registered user upload .po files in rosetta? 
<kiko> AFAIK yes
<sabdfl> kiko: what's the ETA for PQM sanity?
<kiko> sabdfl, I got none from lifeless.
<SteveA> he said he'd be doing toolchain tests tomorrow
<SteveA> and consider converting us totally to knits monday
<SteveA> i have no idea how long such a conversion takes
<kiko> I don't think the problem is well-understood though
* kiko shrugs
<SteveA> or whether we need to stop merging during that time
<SteveA> so, optimistically, pqm issues will be fixed sometime monday
<kiko> mmmm
<SteveA> realistically, sometime after monday
<SteveA> but i have no idea really
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: depends on the translation permission used by the product or distribution you want to upload the file into
<AlinuxSOS> carlos, Ubuntu, I'm administrator
<AlinuxSOS> can my team ordinary member upload a file ?
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: yes, any member of the team is able to upload files
<carlos> in fact, anyone should be able to upload files, but if you are not member of the translation team, your changes will appear as suggestions
<AlinuxSOS> so admin only can manage users and team in general, but translation permissions are the same righ ?
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: right
<AlinuxSOS> ok
<AlinuxSOS> team member ca do it :)
<AlinuxSOS> carlos, :) I saw new list of packages :)
<AlinuxSOS> Kubuntu packages :)
<AlinuxSOS> and don't want to work for kubuntu too :)
<AlinuxSOS> I'm searching for Kubuntu administrator for georgian team :)
<AlinuxSOS> when found I'll refer it to you :)
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: well, you don't need anything from me for that
<kiko> spiv, ping?
<carlos> just add him as an admin in you team
<AlinuxSOS> carlos, :) 
<AlinuxSOS> ehe
<AlinuxSOS> more improves 
<AlinuxSOS> but I'm not owner
<AlinuxSOS> I'm only admin.
<AlinuxSOS> no probs with that ?
<kiko> ddaa, ping
<carlos> hmm, not sure, who is the owner?
<AlinuxSOS> Alexander Didebulidze
<AlinuxSOS> https://launchpad.net/people/?name=georgian&searchfor=all
<AlinuxSOS> carlos, GNOME Georgian translations -- hm :)
<AlinuxSOS> no need of this team :)
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: why?
<carlos> if we import GNOME's CVS translations we need to use official teams from GNOME
<carlos> no matter that most of you are the same, the policy to approve people would be different
<AlinuxSOS> carlos, because I'm the GNOME team coordinator for Georgian part.
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: will you open GNOME translations to any KDE translator without knowing that they want to do changes in GNOME?
<AlinuxSOS> Aiet Kolhi, has dishonoured GNOME's Georgian rapresentation.
<carlos> I don't mean they are going to trash your translations
<carlos> but the terms would be a bit different
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: how is that?
<AlinuxSOS> carlos, Christian Rose and Danilo Segan, decided that...there was no changes since 2.8 GNOME
<AlinuxSOS> 2 years with 0,58% status.
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: if you are the current coordinator
<carlos> we should transfer you the control of that team
<AlinuxSOS> http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gtp/teams.html
<AlinuxSOS> ah why ?
<carlos> yeah, I just saw it
<AlinuxSOS> for me is sufficent do add/remove users :)
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: because the idea behind those teams is to map exactly what GNOME has
<AlinuxSOS> but have KDE/Kubuntu translations mixed with GNOME/Ubuntu translation :) is a bit difcult for me :)
<AlinuxSOS> I need to search to a volontaire :)
<AlinuxSOS> :)
<AlinuxSOS> carlos, yep when I met you, there was a war between me and Ait Kolhi :) 
<AlinuxSOS> on GNOME's mailing list :D
<AlinuxSOS> http://l10n-status.gnome.org/gnome-2.14/ka/index.html
<AlinuxSOS> You can see how is changed actual translations for Georgian team :)
<carlos> yeah, I remember it a bit, I don't remember the details, but I remember something ;-)
<AlinuxSOS> from 0.58% to 58% :)
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: you are now the owner of that team and the only admin
<AlinuxSOS> hehe
<sabdfl> bradb!
<AlinuxSOS> and the great thing is that I wanted only translate ubuntu :)
<AlinuxSOS> not GNOME :)
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: is not too useful atm, but will be as soon as we start importing GNOME's CVS
<AlinuxSOS> but I liked Ubuntu
<AlinuxSOS> it's my first distribution :)
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: :-D
<AlinuxSOS> and thing will be final :)
<AlinuxSOS> loooolz
<sabdfl> bradb: ping
<AlinuxSOS> so I knew from you that you separate KDE/GNOME
<AlinuxSOS> :) it's really good for manage better :)
<carlos> AlinuxSOS: but the UI will do that split
<carlos> the permissions will be the same and the URLs too
<sabdfl> kiko-fud: so, not going to fixup those milestones?
<carlos> because Kubuntu is a part of Ubuntu and Ubuntu is a part of Kubuntu
<carlos> if you want a full translated Ubuntu, you need KUbuntu translated too
<carlos> and we also follow consistent translations between KDE and GNOME
<AlinuxSOS> :)
<AlinuxSOS> carlos great
<carlos> so you can use a KDE application from GNOME
<salgado> SteveA, I have a test that runs a script as another process, and this script has to read a file from somewhere defined in the config. where can I place this file inside our tree? (or maybe you have a better way to test the script)
<carlos> and both use the same terms
<AlinuxSOS> I like this point of wiev
<AlinuxSOS> but I don't use KDE :)
<AlinuxSOS> looolz
<kiko-fud> sabdfl, sorry? oh, fixing up milestones, yes, it's on my todo, it's just stratospheric this week
<kiko-fud> apologies
<SteveA> salgado: the usual way we do this is to put the file in a package in the library code
<AlinuxSOS> and I don't know why I don't like kubuntu :D
<carlos> yeah, and that's why you need to find someone else to manage KDE translations ;-)
<SteveA> salgado: and then find the file relative to the location the package was imported from
<AlinuxSOS> I'm ubuntu gnome "nazi"(someone has used this term in the past) :)
<SteveA> salgado: would that work for you?
<AlinuxSOS> carlos, that's right :)
<AlinuxSOS> I'm not tired :)
<AlinuxSOS> but I can't translate everything in the world :)
<AlinuxSOS> some people help project
<AlinuxSOS> :) but it's not enough
<AlinuxSOS> I'm searching for a leader who translates :)
<AlinuxSOS> not only leader like Aiet Kolhi for georgian team :)
<AlinuxSOS> so
<AlinuxSOS> in case if I find this person, I need to design him like project administrator.
<salgado> SteveA, "in a package in the library code"?
<SteveA> salgado: like, you have lib/canonical/launchpad/foo/tests/test-file.txt
<AlinuxSOS> I mean who helps me to import, add, translate specific ubuntu/kubuntu software.
<SteveA> salgado: so, you can do import canonical.launchpad.foo.tests
<sabdfl> BjornT: ping
<SteveA> salgado: and then find the file relative to the __file__ location of that module.  there should be code somewhere to do that for you
<BjornT> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> BjornT: https://launchpad.net/products/openssh/
<sabdfl> note the bug
<sabdfl> now click on bugs
<sabdfl> ?
<SteveA> hmm... looks like "unknown" status isn't counted as "open"
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/openssh/+bug/36907  is confirmed in ubuntu
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36907 in openssh "scp won't handle remote -> remote file transfers" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<SteveA> but has unknown status upstream
<kiko-fud> right, bug.
<kiko-fud> anyway, fud before it is too late.
<SteveA> salgado: does that all make sense?
<salgado> SteveA, I wanted to change the path/url to the file if we're running tests or not
<salgado> that's why I thought of using a config option
<AlinuxOS> carlos, I'll contact you :) when Kubuntu/Hero found :)
<SteveA> i don't understand "I wanted to change ... if we're running tests or not"
<SteveA> maybe that's brazilian syntax that doesn't carry across into english?
<salgado> probably
<BjornT> sabdfl: yeah that's a bug, it should be included in the bug listings. i'll file a bug about it.
<salgado> SteveA, so, when running in production the file will be downloaded from releases.ubuntu.com
<SteveA> you want to have a different path to the file for tests than in production?
<SteveA> i see
<salgado> SteveA, but when running tests I don't want to do that, so I want to have a local copy of that file
<carlos> AlinuxOS: ok
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> then yes, you can use a config option for that
<SteveA> you should be able to use a relative file: url
<SteveA> but i don't think i've ever tried
<AlinuxOS> carlos, good evening :)
<SteveA> the alternative is to say that it has a debug mode
<AlinuxOS> buenas dias :)
<SteveA> and in debug mode, it uses its test file
<salgado> right. I'll try the relative path thing
<salgado> where can I place the file, then?
<SteveA> near the test that uses it, i guess
<SteveA> you have a test that expects that file to be a certain way
<SteveA> that will break if you just alter the file
<SteveA> so that is a good place to put the file near to
<salgado> the test is inside lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/. would the test runner try to run that file if I place it on that same directory? or can I use a special name for it so the test runner won't try that?
<SteveA> don't call it .txt
<SteveA> call it .testdata or something
<SteveA> the test runner looks for .txt files
* carlos -> out
<carlos> will be back later tonight
<aa_> um, may I please know how far the xmlrpc hs gone?
<aa_> and also is there a way to get a plain text verions of products/+all
<aa_> otherwise I guess I will just parse it
<aa_> but then I move from "ugly hack" status to "should be banned" status
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=BjornT]  implement BugDateLastUpdated (r3549: Brad Bollenbach)
<SteveA> aa_: hi
<SteveA> aa_: there are some xmlrpc APIs we're experimenting with right now.  you can try one of the test apis already
<aa_> oh cool
<SteveA> >>> import xmlrpclib
<SteveA> >>> launchpad = xmlrpclib.Server('https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/')
<SteveA> >>> launchpad.concatenate('ubuntu', 'rocks')
<SteveA> 'ubuntu rocks'
<SteveA> >>>
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> the next thing we'll be doing is allowing a bzr plugin to talk to launchpad for registering branches
<aa_> cool
<SteveA> for things to do with packages and bugs, well, we need to do some more planning for that
<aa_> right, fair enough
<SteveA> jordi: are you around?
<aa_> um, can I ask that launchpad object what remote methods it supports?
<aa_> I just realised launchpad is going to be *huge*
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> xmlrpc doesn't have a standard introspection mechanism
<SteveA> we'll be publishing API docs and examples
<aa_> yeah, I am a bit rusty with it, thought it was optionally provided
<SteveA> i don't think so, anyway
<SteveA> that's one reason people were so keen on SOAP and all that kind of stuff
<carlos> SteveA: he's out of the city until tonight
<aa_> maybe I am thinking of SOAP
<aa_> SteveA: I am in love with twisted's perspective broker, but then I guess that is not an option
<SteveA> carlos: okay.  i'd like to have a call with you sometime, to wrap up the performance reviews
<SteveA> aa_: we're concentrating on xmlrpc for now
<carlos> SteveA: I need to leave now, we could have it either tonight or tomorrow
<carlos> I guess tomorrow is better
<SteveA> carlos: tomorrow is best then
<SteveA> if you see jordi before i do, then the same for him
<aa_> SteveA: yeah, fair enough, well I'll keep my ear to the ground, thanks for all your help :)
<aa_> and well, I would offer a hand and patches etc, but I guess you aren't open source
<aa_> (yet, or whatever)
<carlos> SteveA: ok, I'm supposed to talk with jordi tonight
<carlos> I will tell that
<SteveA> thanks
<AlinuxOS> carlos, :)
<AlinuxOS> Found a hero :)
<AlinuxOS> it's a Girl :)
<AlinuxOS> Kubuntu user, http://ubuntu.eriders.ge/ she made even a mirror server for Ubuntu :)
<SteveA> BjornT: seems we don't have the xmlrpc stuff working on staging
<AlinuxOS> (purpose: better speed for georgian network)
<SteveA> BjornT: is that a problem?
<BjornT> SteveA: well, it's much nicer to test things on staging than on production.
<AlinuxOS> carlos, around ?
<SteveA> BjornT: you can test locally too
<SteveA> AlinuxOS: he's away for a while
<SteveA> AlinuxOS: said he'd be back sometime later tonight
<AlinuxOS> ah ok
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, but it's more fun testing on staging :)
<SteveA> i've sent an rt request
<bradb> sabdfl: pong (sorry, had to go to the accountant's to sign some docs)
<salgado> kiko-fud, hey! I have the cdimage mirror prober working (with lots of tests) here. wanna review it?
<mentalprey`afk> i ve just done my request 
<mentalprey`afk> how long it takes to be shiped to me?
<salgado> mentalprey`afk, if you mean a request of ubuntu CDs, it usually takes from 4 to 6 weeks
<mentalprey`afk> there will be a linux users`s meeting so i want to give some ubuntu cds to the participants :)
<salgado> mentalprey`afk, nice. will the CDs arrive in time for the meeting?
<mentalprey`afk> hope so the meeting will be in august
<salgado> mentalprey`afk, you might want to cancel this request and make a new one in a couple of weeks, then. the new release (Dapper Drake) is going to be released soon
<mentalprey`afk> good idea
<mentalprey`afk> :)
* bradb switches to laptop, plunks down on couch
<bradb> hm, synaptic crashed halfway through upgrading
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-smallfixes-2 $ man apt-get
<bradb> bash: man: command not found
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-smallfixes-2 $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bradb> bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Input/output error
<bradb> !!
<elmo> bradb: see if you can run dmesg
<elmo> it's possible your hard drive is dieing
<bradb> elmo: command not found :/
<elmo> ok, so your current session is toast, might as well reboot
<bradb> something was making a slightly funny noise in my machine, but i thought it was the fan
<bradb> (and it's been making this noise off and on for a few months now...might take it to get serviced on the weekend)
<elmo> if you can get it backup, run smartctl -a /dev/hda
<bradb> i don't seem to have that command either
<bradb> should i just reboot and see what happens?
<elmo> yeah, just reboot to start, you can't do anything in this state anyway
<bradb> right, here goes...
<elmo> if it does come back, the package you want to install is smartmontools
<elmo> bah
* bradb logs in on another machine
<bradb> shiny new 20" iMac
<bradb> powerbook is "recovering journal" right now
<elmo> hmm, that should be fairly fast?
* bradb moves to #canonical
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, ping ?
<carlos> AlinuxOS: pong
<AlinuxOS> carlos, :) found KDE/Hero
<AlinuxOS> it's my team member
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> It's a nice girl :)
<carlos> cool
<carlos> congratulations!
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/people/taya
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> Could You please Add her like administrator
<AlinuxOS> she will involve some KDE people
<AlinuxOS> Kubuntu user, http://ubuntu.eriders.ge/ she made even a mirror server for Ubuntu :)
<AlinuxOS> in georgia of cource.
<carlos> AlinuxOS: you should ask those kind of things to https://launchpad.net/people/didebuli
<carlos> AlinuxOS: he's the owner of the team
<carlos> if you have the coordinator role for that team, request the ownership of the team
<AlinuxOS> to who ?
<AlinuxOS> whom ? :)
<AlinuxOS> looolz my english is super :)
<AlinuxOS> to Alexander ?
<carlos> yes, he's the owner: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-ka
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<AlinuxOS> talking alredy
<AlinuxOS> so he can change status right '
<AlinuxOS> ?
<carlos> yeah, the owner has super powers
<AlinuxOS> :D
<AlinuxOS> carlos, and you ? :) which power is owned by you :)
<AlinuxOS> MasterSuperMegaPowers ? :)
<carlos> cow powers! like apt!!
<carlos> :-D
<AlinuxOS> :D
<AlinuxOS> loooooooool<
<AlinuxOS> hehehehe
<AlinuxOS> yes I saw it :)
<AlinuxOS> no
<AlinuxOS> you are great... I like your and in general boys work
<AlinuxOS> ou improve
<AlinuxOS> and I'm glad to work with you
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<kiko> bradb, bug 37866 is invalid, is it not?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37866 in malone "+editstatus should not accept binary package as source package" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37866
<AlinuxOS> kiko, (is working 24/24)
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> no other phrases :) only bugs :)
<AlinuxOS> great kiko!
<kiko> well it's all matsubara's fault
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<bradb> kiko: right, invalid
<AlinuxOS> why ? :D
<AlinuxOS> ah his bug ou mean ?
<kiko> he keeps bringing bugs up!
<kiko> I would rather be sipping martinis with little black olives in them
<kiko> but no
<AlinuxOS> :D
<kiko> bug bug bug
<AlinuxOS> loooooooooolz
<AlinuxOS> hehe
<AlinuxOS> are you guys in Villanova this year ?
<kiko> maaaayble
<matsubara> kiko: if you prefer I can sweep them under the carpet
<AlinuxOS> matsubara, :D
<AlinuxOS> looooooooooooooooooooooolz
<carlos> AlinuxOS: we are also glad to work with a comunity like Ubuntu's one ;-)
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<AlinuxOS> hehe
<AlinuxOS> really great community :)
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, concerning breezy translations -> dapper. May I ask you what will happen with a fuzzy message in dapper that happens to have a translated message in Breezy? 
<carlos> WaterSevenUb: the breezy translation will be set as the actived one
<WaterSevenUb> that will not happen with already translated dapper strings, right?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb: right, we are going to overrwrite only translations that were not already changed by an Ubuntu translator
<carlos> WaterSevenUb: in fact, the old translation will still appear as a suggestion
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, (hhm, sorry, not clear yet) imagine a package that was translated in breezy, merged, and now appeared in dapper. But a translator finds in Dapper only, that a translation was not good, and marked it as fuzzy. I understood that the string is going to be overwritten, despite the fact that it was changed. Am I correct?
<WaterSevenUb> So the original mistake in the translation would be transported again to dapper...
<carlos> WaterSevenUb: hmmm, good point
<carlos> WaterSevenUb: I will add some code to prevent that
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, great. good work.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb: thanks to you for pointing me to that issue
<WaterSevenUb> thank YOU to welcome the issue;)
<carlos> I'm going to work on it tomorrow, I will ping you to check your translations in our testing server (not sure if tomorrow or next week)
<WaterSevenUb> k
<carlos> SteveA: around?
<carlos> or kiko
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add an index to the buildqueue table, in an unlikely but possible fix to oops' happening on production (r3550: Stuart Bishop)
<ddaa> kiko: pong
<jordi> carlos: hey
<carlos> jordi: I will leave soon
<jordi> I guess :)
<jordi> I got back from the doctor late
<carlos> jordi: so, 939 entries to clean the queue
<jordi> carlos: that's without KDE?
<jordi> ugh. Ik.
<jordi> Ok, even.
<carlos> jordi: some KDE entries remain there
<carlos> but aren't too much entries
<jordi> k
<jordi> if you want to give me instructions by email, I'll spend my time tom,orrow on that
<carlos> jordi: I think the amount of entries is low enough now to let you handle all product series entries
<carlos> jordi: ok
<jordi> sure
<jordi> ooh
<jordi> a reply re: the plone template
<jordi> carlos: wow
<jordi> we still have the wrong template in https://launchpad.net/products/plonesoftwarecenter/trunk/+pots/plonehelpcenter
<jordi> that reall needs fix
<carlos> what do you mean?
<jordi> wrong template in wrong product
<carlos> jordi: should be removed or moved?
<carlos> if you tell me where should it be I caould do it now
<jordi> moved
<jordi> that belongs in plonehelpcenter
<elmo> lifeless: non-knits is absolutely killing me - is there anyway I can avoid merging current rf and my tree, both in non-knits?
<jordi> not in softwarecenter, of course
<elmo>  7609 james     35  10  449m 407m 1288 R 96.9 80.8  75:20.70 bzr
<jordi> no no no
<jordi> carlos: wait
<jordi> carlos: so, delete that one, and we import the real plonesoftwarecenter one
<carlos> jordi: I cannot remove it, I can hide it and later request its removal
<carlos> jordi: I prefer if we move it and then you upload an update
<jordi> ok
<lifeless> elmo: you want to avoid merging ?
<jordi> I'm not sure if that's correct tho
<carlos> jordi: unless that template is completely unrelated to the new .pot file
<jordi> not sure
<jordi> we need to wait for hannosch then
<carlos> I'm going to move it to the other product
<carlos> and then we will hide/remove it if needed, ok?
<jordi> If you're sure about that
<carlos> oh, there is already such potemplate in the other product....
<carlos> I will hide it and remove it later
<jordi> aha, that's why
<jordi> so, what he asks (look at email)
<jordi> is if we can remove it and upload the real softwarecenter
<jordi> which I suspect is what we had in the queue
<jordi> let's have a look
<carlos> jordi: but as far as I remember, the .pot file was an html file....
<jordi> no
<jordi> that was ksomething
<carlos> ok
<jordi> ok
<carlos> it's now hidden
<jordi> so the queue has a plone*help*center template.
<jordi> ok, and it is really plonehelpcenter
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/plonehelpcenter/trunk/+pots/plonehelpcenter/ca/+translate
<jordi> this has nothing to do with the file in the queuie
<jordi> this is weird
<jordi> oh, carlos
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/plonehelpcenter/trunk/+pots/plonehelpcenter/
<jordi> have a look at the last left portlett
<jordi> something wrong in the potemplatename?
* jordi checks
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/plonesoftwarecenter/trunk/+pots/plonehelpcenter This template should be removed! It is the result of an import error. 
<carlos> that's a bug
<carlos> jordi: when I hide a template
<carlos> it's still listed there
<jordi> I se
<jordi> +e
<jordi> ok, I don't understand what we're supposed to do here
<jordi> we need to wait for him I guess
<carlos> what I don't understand is
<carlos> if there is already a potemplate imported
<carlos> why should you review a new upload?
<jordi> I have no idea.
<carlos> he should upload the pot file to the already existing one
<jordi> I really don't know what he wants
<carlos> if it's too different, then perhaps he's importing another template...
<jordi> nod
<carlos> anyway, I need to have dinner and go to sleep
<jordi> we'll find out
<carlos> jordi: do you need anything from me now?
<jordi> nope
<jordi> I'm going too :)
<carlos> ok, see you tomorrow!
<jordi> laters
<mdke> night you too rosetta homies
<mdke> two*
<mdke> spiv: awake?
<lifeless> elmo: ?
<elmo> lifeless: I have changes I want to merge, but I wanted to get my tree uptodate first
<elmo> lifeless: unfortunately my box only has .5Gb of RAM and the merge is thrashing it.  was wondering if there's any (easy) way to avoid that
#launchpad 2006-05-17
<lifeless> elmo: you could upgrade to knits, but you cant then push into pqm
<elmo> haha, sweet
<lifeless> because it will take a day to merge
<elmo> presumably the upgrade is less expensive than the merge tho right?  memory wise
<lifeless> well, I have a precanned upgrade
<lifeless> see RocketfuelToKnits
<lifeless> you can use that and do a pull --overwrite from your branch, and its only a few minutes to upgrade
<elmo> ah, ok
<elmo> ok, I'll try that, all in some dir named "DONOTSUBMITTOPQM" or something.  thanks
<sabdfl> http://docs.python.org/dev/whatsnew/pep-343.html
<sabdfl> ???
<sabdfl> why add such a specialised syntax?
<lifeless> I'm not sure why they chose new syntax for it - I haven't read the back history of the discussion
<lifeless> but the PEP it self is really sane IMO.
<lifeless> it lets one achieve the equivalent of C++'s idioms with construction and destruction managing locks and other such things, in a pythonistic way
<sabdfl> for each new thing, they should drop one thing out
<lifeless> it would have been nice if it was doable without new syntax.
<AlinuxOS>  hello https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0/+sign I've added my coc.txt.asc content nto the text box, after I clicked ADD, but get errors on the page like: An error occurred. |  str: No public key   - can't understand where is my fault 
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<AlinuxOS> that's decided to become an Ubuntero :)
<AlinuxOS> but no ways :/
<kiko> lifeless, is with basically the same as a try:/finally:?
<lifeless> kiko: its like having a try:finally:else: , combined with objects rather than code blocks in the finally and else paths, which lets you write a single combination once and then reuse it a lot
<sabdfl> you hae to implement the "context management protocol" in your object
<sabdfl> it just seems like a very specialised use case, and a whole new syntax
<AlinuxOS> who is codeofconduct part responsable here ? :)
<sabdfl> the more they do that, the harder it gets to sit a non-pyhton person down in front of the code and say "what do you think this does" and get a good answer
<lifeless> kiko: wasn't there a contextlib talk at FISL
<sabdfl> AlinuxOS: cprov
<sabdfl> US/Eastern timezone, mostly
<AlinuxOS> mmm
<AlinuxOS> :D
<AlinuxOS> I see he is not here :/
<kiko> AlinuxOS, it's a known bug, can you find me the bug number?
<kiko> there is a fix that's been bounced around but it hasn't been finalized yet because there was some detail with pygpgme
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/28919
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28919 in launchpad "error signing code of conduct: "str: No public key"" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<AlinuxOS> maybe this ?
<AlinuxOS> I googled it
<kiko> yeppers
<AlinuxOS> kiko, maybe I leave my copy of coc.asc on lauchpad, and then someone inserts it for me ?
<crimsun> hmm, I wonder if that one (bug 28919) has anything to do with my issue (bug 44147)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28919 in launchpad "error signing code of conduct: "str: No public key"" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28919
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44147 in qprocd "GPG public key verification failure resulting in UploadError" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44147
<sabdfl> kiko: google-fu is another reason to consolidate bugs in a signle location, not at task url's
<kiko> yeah, good point
<AlinuxOS> so ? :) what you suggest me to do ?
<AlinuxOS> another bug report...? there are few of this type of bugs :D
<kiko> AlinuxOS, I'm looking into it.
<AlinuxOS> kiko, ;)
<kiko> give me a day and I'll have something for you
<AlinuxOS> thank you
<AlinuxOS> kiko, :D
<AlinuxOS> thank you 2 days if you want
<AlinuxOS> I'll conserve a copy :D
<AlinuxOS> that's all
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<kiko> AlinuxOS, can you give me your keyid?
<AlinuxOS> yes
<AlinuxOS> 942BD6B9
<kiko> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x942BD6B9
<kiko> AlinuxOS, this means that the ubuntu keyserver does not have your key in it.
<kiko> crimsun, can you tell me your key id
<crimsun> kiko: C88ABDA3
<AlinuxOS> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<AlinuxOS> I've done this :D
<AlinuxOS> but maybe it's my falt :D
<kiko> did that command succeed? I have never uploaded directly to that server, I thought the idea was uploading to a mirror.
<kiko> AlinuxOS, is your key registered anywhere else?
<AlinuxOS> no It's the first day :)
<AlinuxOS> I generated my key :)
<kiko> crimsun, interesting, your key I can find.
<kiko> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0xC88ABDA3
<kiko> crimsun, is that error still happening for you?
<AlinuxOS> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  --- was succssesfull
<crimsun> kiko: I'll be sure to note if/when it does. I generally don't punt uploads to test.
<AlinuxOS> kiko, all :) good night! :)
<kiko> thanks, and night
<ddaa> good night kiko
<kiko> ddaa, GO TO BED
<lifeless> ddaa: begone french coder
<ddaa> I'm debugging 6564
<ddaa> bug 6564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6564 in launchpad "Launchpad developers need more sleep" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6564
<ddaa> I think it's something in the zpt interpreter
<sabdfl> ddaa: how's the native import situation looking?
<zakame> morning all
<ajmitch> hi zakame 
<kiko> yawn
<kiko> I may have to go home
<kiko> I love this place but I forgot my pillow
<sabdfl> night then
<kiko> if you believe it I am up this late fixing gtimelog because it failed to mail my activity report for today
<kiko-zzz> jesus
<kiko-zzz> I had to report a mutt bug because of this
<kiko-zzz> @#@!#!!@
<kiko-zzz> okay now I am really gone
<kiko-zzz> ubuntu and all
<kiko-zzz> thanks mpool 
<kiko-zzz> now I am REALLY going to bed
<aa_> just as I wake...
<kiko-zzz> aa_, your project was pimped in my report (I think)
<aa_> ooh bless your heart /bow
* aa_ hunts it down
<kiko-zzz> aa_, look at launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com
<kiko-zzz> I did 
<kiko-zzz> yay
<kiko-zzz> now zzz
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=carlos]  Fix OOPS-129D14 (TranslationGroup raising a SQLObjectNotFound exception.) (r3551: Diogo Matsubara)
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/129D14
<`6og> has launchpads search been made caps insensitive? or did i just get the same hits because the same words were used?
<mpt__> Goooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
<mpt> hi ajmitch 
<`6og> hi mpt
<`6og> is "E-mail me about changes to this bug report" the new "subscribe me to this bug"?
<`6og> i just testd - it looks like yes
<SteveA> morning
<spiv> SteveA: afternoon.
<carlos> morning
<lifeless> stub: ping
<carlos> SteveA: hi, when do you want to have that phone call?
<stub> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> stub: carlos/launchpad/bug-35631 in the reviews queue is starting to age
<carlos> lifeless: you were faster than me, I was going to ask stub about it too
<lifeless> carlos: :)
<stub> heh.... when did that get there?
<lifeless> 6 days ago
<stub> carlos: carlos/launchpad/bug-35631 approved as 40-53-0. The existing comment in comments.sql seems good enough, but you might want to check it.
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<stub> carlos: The next one should call the column date_last_updated, not date_last_update
<carlos> ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/sourcecode/buildbot/: [trivial]  Update buildbot to pass tests with current Twisted. (r160: Andrew Bennetts)
<lifeless> spiv: WOO
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<ddaa> spiv: yo!
<ddaa> *D-| here have a drink!
* ddaa reads about SF mass update cvs paths
<ddaa> sabdfl: next time you fly over sourceforge, care do drop a moderately-size stratnuke?
<ddaa> that would make our lives sooo much happier
<ddaa> I'd be happy to fly over there next week to give you accurate GPS reading.
<carlos> ddaa: does the sf change have the same issue we had with gettext?
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> gettext is a good ol' "cscvs is confused" problem
<ddaa> "cvs cannot find anything there" gives a distinctly different flavour
<ddaa> the former smells of puke and 2 months old milk
<ddaa> the latter smells of spiderweb and rotten fish
<ddaa> very distinct...
<malcc> Hi, I'm trying to run just one launchpad pagetest with the formula from https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<malcc> ie. ./test.py -f canonical xx-bug-index
<malcc> Can't make it work. Anyone confirm if it's right?
<malcc> The other bits there work fine eg. to run all pagetests in a story
<ddaa> malcc: you cannot run an individual pagetest from a story
<ddaa> you can run individual standalone pagetests
<malcc> Ah, ok, gotcha
<carlos> ddaa: xx-bug-index is not from a story
<ddaa> ah, taken red handed in hip-shooting
<BjornT> xx-bug-index is a standalone pagetest, though, and 'python test.py -f canonical xx-bug-index' works for me.
<carlos> malcc: do you get any error?
<malcc> No, I was just failing to find my test; I replaced xx-bug-index with the name of the test I wanted which was part of a story, it was just a misconception on my part
<lifeless> malcc: so the reasoning here is that stories change database state
<lifeless> the database is not reset during a story
<lifeless> so you can build up a long scenario in several scripts
* ddaa is going to merge cscvs stuff that has been reviewed a month ago
<malcc> lifeless: Thanks, that makes sense
<lifeless> but because of that, we treat the whole story as a single unit for the test runner
<ddaa> hey lifeless, can we start migrating sourcecode things to knits?
<lifeless> conversely the standalone tests operate as individual stories exactly one script long
<ddaa> *itchy itchy*
<lifeless> ddaa: monday is our slated day for conversion
<ddaa> all in one go?
<lifeless> ddaa: well, rocketfuel, which is the key
<lifeless> ddaa: I'm happy to migrate other branches from RocketfuelToKnits for you, if you handle the coordination with the rest of the team for said branch
<lifeless> and I'm happy to do those earlier
* ddaa looks at what it entails
<ddaa> lifeless: what about migrating cscvs now?
<ddaa> I think I'm the only one to commit to that nowadays
<ddaa> and I have a pair of outstanding branches
<lifeless> I'm putting each project in a knit repo of its own
<ddaa> holy crap, pqm is more than 20 hours behind :(
* ddaa has not merged anything in a while
<lifeless> yahuh
<lifeless> 17618 pqm       25   0  751m 683m 3380 R 99.9 34.0 867:30.57 python                                                                                             
<ddaa> which of these insane figures makes you so happy?
<lifeless> none
<ddaa> BTW, it looks like fetching all of launchpad on knits does have insane memory requirements too... 765MB here
<ddaa> (branching the knits repo-branch into a non-spidergoat repo)
<avu> hi
<avu> launchpad tells me my wiki name is Avu, but when I try to logon to the wiki with Avu and my launchpad password it does not work. Am I missing something?
<ddaa> you must login using your preferred email email address, just as in launchpad
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, the caches need better ejection
<ddaa> avu: might be a bug open on that... I'm not following that closely
<lifeless> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketfuelToKnits#preview
<lifeless> notes on the upgrade
<lifeless> upgrading cscvs for you now
<avu> ah, ok, using the e-mail address works, sorry/thanks :)
<ddaa> lifeless: yeah, I was doing the equivalent of "bzrbranchknitbranchrepository/anything"
<ddaa> probably worth providing that data already prepared
<lifeless> ddaa: it is
<lifeless> well, near enough
<ddaa> not quite IMO
<lifeless> I dont have time to make this smooth
<lifeless> as steve and kiko have said 'asap please'
<lifeless> so we're doing asap.
<ddaa> just pointing out that people with less than 1GB RAM are going to have some issues...
<ddaa> anyway
<lifeless> it wont thrash
<ddaa> okay
<lifeless> it will just page out the unused knit objects to disk
<lifeless> (they aren't regularly access, so one *hopes*)
<ddaa> better to have some large pain now, than slightly less pain later
<ddaa> cause pqm slowness is driving folks nuts
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> thats why I have been working on knit conversion
<lifeless> I have all the lp branches pre-converted :)
* ddaa starts populating his brand new knit repo
<lifeless> target.fetch(source)
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> just converting cscvs for you
<lifeless> 129 revisions ?
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> what I have here too
<ddaa> makes me think...
<ddaa> after I have merged my outstanding stuff, would be a nice time to cut the history, if you still think we should do that
<ddaa> so the arch stuff would still be there (less fuel for conspiracy theorists)
<lifeless> hmm, the stuff I was worried about may be in a parallel branch
<lifeless> ok, knit format cscvs in place everywhere.
* carlos -> lunch
<ddaa> You mean if I rsync rocketfuel built, I'll get a knit branch for cscvs?
<lifeless> yes
* mpt lapses into unconsciousness
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Make sure the mirror prober doesn't consider UDEB uploads when checking the freshness of a mirror and change it to always use the latest publishing record to check if a mirror is up to date. r=kiko (r3552: Guilherme Salgado)
<salgado> dilys, perfect timing. thanks!
<ddaa> going offline
<ddaa> need to focus on coding cscvs
<ddaa> and I'd take any distraction to evade tha
<SteveA> anyone know why staging is down?
<sabdfl> pqm is insanely slow right now
<lifeless> yes, its bzr weaves doing it
<lifeless> we're converting to knits on monday
<kiko> yawn
<rpedro> hi
<SteveA> spiv: around?
<SteveA> spiv: if you're around, we should coordinate about the shipit code review
<rpedro> just download a .po file, but don't know how to make the application use it
<rpedro> copied it to the folder under /usr/share/locale , and renamed it to .mo, but it seems this doesnt work
<rpedro> is there a howto page or something like that?
<rpedro> nevermind, found one
<carlos> rpedro: you need to compile the .po file 
<carlos> rpedro: Rosetta provides you with the .mo file already so you don't need to compile it
<malcc> Hi, I don't seem to be able to get admin permission on my local launchpad to test things, anyone tell me the easy step I've missed?
<carlos> malcc: we have a set of accounts that have such right
<carlos> rights
<carlos> you don't need to add your own account if you don't want
<carlos> most passwords are 'test'
<carlos> and you have daf@canonical.com, carlos@canonical.com, foo.bar@canonical.com with admin permissions
<carlos> I think there are others, but those are the ones I use for testing things
<malcc> carlos: Thanks, that should be enough to go on with :)
<carlos> np
<carlos> kiko: hi, around?
<kiko> hello carlos 
<kiko> always around
<carlos> kiko: hi
<carlos> about PoMsgSetPage, The remaining issues look like navigation issues
<carlos> seems like something I changed broke it
<carlos> I don't see exactly what's going on
<carlos> I have now two solutions:
<carlos> 1. Fix it and improve the tests to help us to fix it faster next time.
<carlos> 2. Follow BjornT advice and migrate it now to the standard batching system
<kiko> hohoho
<carlos> I was preparing the review answer saying that I will do it in its own branch
<kiko> the new batching is nice
<kiko> but there's a problem
<carlos> because I prefer to not mix both things
<kiko> it doesn't yet do all you need 
<carlos> but with this situation... I'm not sure
<kiko> I'd fix it, I think
<carlos> kiko: really?
<kiko> will it be wasted work?
<carlos> yes, if we migrate to the standard system, all that code will be removed
<kiko> yeah, well, you need first and last pages and a special little template
<kiko> tell you what 
<kiko> I can give you support on the batch migration
<kiko> how does that sound?
<carlos> I thought the first and last pages were already there...
<carlos> the UI is not an issue, I don't mid that it changes as long as we don't lose features
<kiko> okay then
<kiko> all you need is 4 lines added to batching.py and some good luck
<carlos> kiko: so I would need to do the migration + add the First and Last links?
<carlos> ok, let's do it ;-)
<kiko> yeah
<carlos> what should I add to batching.py?
<kiko> firstBatchURL and lastBatchURL I think
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will do that first + update the tests and then start with the migration
<kiko> and they would do self.generateBatchURL(self.batch.firstBatch) and lastBatch
<kiko> I don't think it'll break
<kiko> you can add very simple tests for them, it'll take you 1 minute
<carlos> update == add tests for the new code
<carlos> ok
<sfllaw> bradb: Do you work on Malone?
<carlos> kiko-fud: I don't see where do you have the batching tests...
<carlos> anyway, the 'problematic' code is already there I'm just adding a method call
<malcc> I'm working on bug #44227, I believe I've tracked it down to stale data - trying to rescore a build which has moved into one of the un-rescorable states.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44227 in soyuz "When the buildqueue_status is None +rescore page OOPS" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44227
<malcc> I can fix it, obviously, but I'm not sure what the right thing to present the user with in this case is, any suggestions?
<carlos> malcc: I guess you should check it with mpt
<carlos> malcc: but an easy solution would be the same page like you get when buildqueue_status is not None
<carlos> and instead of rendering the buildqueue_status value, render an info, warning or error message (depending on the kind of problem that is the fact that it's None)
<malcc> carlos: Thanks.
<carlos> malcc: do you know how to notify about info/error/warnings?
<malcc> carlos: Not specifically, but I expect I can figure it out. I don't mind if you want to tell me though :)
<carlos> malcc: we have it documented on the faq page at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<malcc> Thanks
<carlos> malcc: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHackingFAQ#head-ef5cdea05ea9d2693d349268624f8e059cc266fd
<malcc> carlos: Yup, found it
<SteveA> carlos: hi
<SteveA> carlos: we should have that voice call sometime
<kiko-fud> carlos, it's batch*.txt 
<carlos> SteveA: hi, ping me when you have time
<carlos> kiko: ok
<carlos> kiko: I need to fix also the disable/enable status for the First and Last links
<SteveA> carlos: i'm near the end of a code review for salgado
<SteveA> so maybe in 30 mins
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA: phone or skype?
<SteveA> skype
<carlos> ok
* carlos prepares skype
<kiko> carlos, uhhh, right, I think
<kiko> carlos, isn't that done in the template?
<kiko> yeah, it should be
<carlos> yes
<carlos> but you check that there is a Batch object
<carlos> and that's only valid with Previous and Next objects
<carlos> First is always not None
<carlos> so I'm adding some extra code to disable it
<SteveA> carlos: 10 mins?
<carlos> sure, anyway, I'm on the phone atm...
<SteveA> carlos: okay, ping me when you're ready
<kiko> carlos, great work on the imports!
<kiko> really great!
<kiko> only a few suckers left
<carlos> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> carlos
* SteveA starts skype
<carlos> kiko: and now, Rosetta has more translations than buildd and we still miss 80 translation domains....
<carlos> SteveA: shouldn't I get the .pdf with the review first? at least we did it in previous performance reviews
<kiko> carlos, it is looking good!
<SteveA> carlos: i forgot to sent it.  i'll send it now.  take 15 mins to read it through, then we'll have the call
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> sent.  thanks fo rthe reminder
<carlos> got it
<BenC> hello lp folks
<BenC> I'm creating some teams in lp, specific to bug categories against linux-source (ACPI, arch, sound, networking, etc)
<BenC> it's telling me: kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com isn't a valid email address.
<BenC> is that because it's already used by another team, and if so how can I get around having a unique email address for each?
<BenC> ah, nm, just leave it blank :)
<salgado> BenC, it says it's invalid?
<BenC> yeah, that's an excact copy-and-paste
<salgado> BenC, that was in https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam?
<BenC> yes
<salgado> it's weird. I created a new team with that same email address locally, which means the validation function considers it a valid email address
<SteveA> carlos: do you know why staging is down?
<salgado> when an email address is already in use it gives a "<email> is already taken."
<carlos> SteveA: no, but I could try to bring it up again
<SteveA> sure, please do
<carlos> SteveA: done
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> carlos: hmm, front page oopses
<SteveA> dunno what's up
<SteveA> probably best to take it down again :-(
<carlos> let me force a code update
<kiko> matsubara, Bluekuja would like to participate in Launchpad QA
<kiko> I would suggest having him help you triage new bugs coming in
<kiko> and helping keep down unconfirmeds
<matsubara> kiko: I'm talking to him right now. 
<kiko> can you give him some guidelines?
<kiko> cool
<kiko> you rock!
<Bluekuja> tnx kiko :)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 18 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> carlos: let me know when you're ready for the voice call
<carlos> I'm rereading the final comments, and I will be ready
<SteveA> ok
* SteveA goes to make some tea
<carlos> SteveA: I'm ready
<SteveA> carlos: ok.  i'll call you
<SteveA> didn't work
<SteveA> did you killall esd ?
<carlos> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filepfR5DD.html <- That's why staging is down
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> let me check
<carlos> killed and restarting skype
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> weird bug on staging
<carlos> SteveA: calling
<kiko> seems like that patch is busted OR a dupe
<carlos> kiko: I guess stub did a fix manually on production
<carlos> and the db patch is failing now
<carlos> I will comment it out after my meeting with Steve
<mdke> carlos: jordi: there is a good question on -translators: abiword appears as a dapper template but isn't translated at all, whereas in the distribution and upstream, it is. What's up?
<salgado> SteveA, after-review changes: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filem9jnHh.html
<salgado> SteveA, nevermind. there's some XXX left for things that I forgot
<carlos> mdke: I need to approve the .po files by hand, they don't use standard filenames
<carlos> mdke: I will try to fix it before leaving today
<mdke> carlos: ah I see. thanks! No rush, just curious
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix OOPS in DummyDRL and improve distro mirror pages. (r3553: Mark Shuttleworth)
<salgado> BjornT, I guess you're not around, either?
<desperado> So, I'm on the feedback page. Tha suggests I go to the wiki. I get there and the first five links I see all lead away again.
<desperado> I find that not very wiki-like!
<desperado> I'd prefer to say so on the wiki, but it asks for my username.
<desperado> What username?
<desperado> So I asked to send me my accountinformation, and it sends me to a forgotten password page.
<desperado> Hi MDKE
<desperado> Hi MDKE_
<carlos> mdke_: abiword is being imported now
<carlos> desperado: the user name is the email address set on your launchpad account
<desperado> Hm, interesting. Where do I suggest to change this "username" to "email address"?
<matsubara> desperado: that's bug 39814 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39814 in launchpad "Misleading login hint" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39814
<desperado> Thanks.
* carlos -> out
<salgado> kiko, around?
<mdke_> desperado: hi
<desperado> (-: hi.
<desperado> Well, it appears that counter to what the pages say, this wiki is not the page to write about features.
<desperado> I guess, I'd log out agina, if I could find out how.
<desperado> again
<salgado> kiko_, I have a problem in a page template that I'm pretty sure you know how to solve
<kiko_> ask and I shall deliver
<salgado> kiko_, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filet72uHj.html breaks with a PTRuntimeError: ['Compilation failed', 'zope.tal.taldefs.TALError: TAL attributes on <tr> require explicit </tr>, at line 116, column 13'] 
<kiko_> I have still not had lunch
<AlinuxOS> hello rosetta maestros, a question: does rosetta msgfmt -cv to an uploaded .po file ?
<kiko_> AlinuxOS, is that validation? if so, yes
<kiko_> salgado, I don't think you are allowed to use a construct like that
<salgado> kiko_, do you know any other way to achieve the same?
<kiko_> salgado, why don't you do something smarter like using a view property?
<AlinuxOS> yes, I guess validation, before cvs commit for GNOME I use to controll .po file validity.
<AlinuxOS> kiko, ;) kiko_  same person ? :)
<salgado> kiko_, because It can't be a property in the view. it has to be a property in the context
<kiko_> <tr tal:attributes="class python:view.selectedRequestClass(shipitrequest)">
<kiko_> maybe?
<kiko_> it will require python
<kiko_> or macro-fying
<salgado> kiko_, yes, but that uses python:
<kiko_> and duplicating
<AlinuxOS> how about my ubuntero personality ? can I paste my coc.txt.asc to launchpad?
<kiko_> salgado, the other way around that id macros and duplication
<kiko_> s/id/is
<kiko_> matsubara, it's because we need to migrate milestones
<kiko_> to series
<kiko_> mark actually poked me about this on wednesday
<mdke> AlinuxOS: I showed you a guide for that yesterday
<kiko_> can you help us sort part of it out?
<AlinuxOS> mdke, I've learnd it...
<AlinuxOS> now it's not my fault, but it's a bug.
<mdke> AlinuxOS: did you use version 1.0 of the code, as the guide says?
<AlinuxOS> code of conduct version ?
<mdke> yes.
<AlinuxOS> mdke, no :) I prefer a newer version :)
<AlinuxOS> later I probe with 1.0 version ;)
<mdke> AlinuxOS: ok, so it won't work.
<matsubara> kiko: do you want me to create main productseries to all LP products?
<AlinuxOS> mdke, thank you for info
<mdke> no problem
<matsubara> hmm the other kiko_ 
<AlinuxOS> I'll check it tonight :)
<kiko_> yeah yeah
<kiko_> matsubara, yes please
<mdke> is it correct to say that bug 28824 is now fixed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28824 in launchpad "E-mail addresses overflow the portlet on a person page" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28824
<mdke> I can't find any examples of it any more
<kiko_> well
<kiko_> if you add .hacker to your email address.... :)
<mdke> I clicked a few people to see if I could find people with really long mail addresses
<mdke> but i didn't find anything overlapping
<salgado> mine is almost overlapping
<mdke> i can't see yours at all
<mdke> it's a secret
<salgado> kiko, found another way!
<salgado> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filel8a2gJ.html
<salgado> you don't need to say how evil it is, of course
<kiko_> it's a bit silly
<kiko_> you should just use tal:attributes
<kiko_> or is the define just to avoid wrapping?
<salgado> that'll make it spans for three lines
<salgado> yes, that was to avoid the wrapping
<kiko_> okay  whatever
<kiko_> so that's in general ok
<kiko_> we should have a helper of some sort
<kiko_> fmt:selected?
<kiko_> that would avoid this gobbliness
<kiko_> matsubara, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJrSx1y.html
<kiko_> matsubara, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileC9mu4f.html
<matsubara> kiko_: ?
<kiko_> matsubara, these are milestones with no series
<kiko_> on products
<kiko_> and on distributions
<matsubara> i don't have permission to add productseries in all of them. I added a main productseries to lp project products 
<SteveA> salgado: what's up?
<salgado> SteveA, I have the diff!
<SteveA> salgado: nice
* salgado pastes it
<salgado> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileP4XkBO.html
<SteveA> i'll take a look
<salgado> I had to do a small trick on the template to get rid of the highlighCoulour property, though
<salgado> apart from that, you should not have any surprises
<SteveA>  class ShippingRequestAdminMixinView:
<SteveA> +    """Base functionality for administering a ShippingRequest.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> call it "Basic functionality ..."
<SteveA> if you say "Base functionality" it is confusing it with the idea of a base-class
<SteveA> but this is a mixin
<salgado> yeah, good point
<SteveA> i'm a little surprised you're using lots of functions instead of instances for the validators
<SteveA> as it means you keep repeating
<SteveA>   _validate_ascii_text(value)
#launchpad 2006-05-18
<SteveA> if you did it as instances of a class, you would not need to do that
<SteveA> +country_codes_where_postcode_is_required = set(
<SteveA> +    line.strip().split(' ', 1)[0]  
<SteveA> +    for line in _countries_where_postcode_is_required.strip().splitlines())
<SteveA> 
<salgado> then I'd pass an instance of that class to the field's constraint?
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> so, i'd make it like this
<SteveA> validate_shipit_province = ShipItValidator("province", 30)
<SteveA> but, if you're only using these things once, then you can include them directly
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> i had a question about the list comprehension, but now i see it is fine
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> other than using class instances rather than functions, r=me
<salgado> great. I'm changing the validators right now. 
<salgado> thanks, SteveA 
<AlinuxOS> mdke, I have the same problem
<AlinuxOS> with coc 1.0 version :/
<AlinuxOS> exactly the same.
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/28919 may I file a bug ? Or maybe not..there is so many people with the same problem.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28919 in launchpad "error signing code of conduct: "str: No public key"" [Major,Confirmed]  
<AlinuxOS> may I paste my Signed coc, like a comment ?
<AlinuxOS> :) maybe someone manually insert it 
<kiko> AlinuxOS, no, don't do tha.
<kiko> do that.
<AlinuxOS> kiko, ok :)
<kiko> you can however send it in through email, I believe
<AlinuxOS> I saw some people do that :)
<kiko> yeah, I'm not sure what address is appropriate
<AlinuxOS> as mdke said, I resigned 1.0 version, but it still dosen't work.
<AlinuxOS> he told me that 1.0.1 version of coc is not signable/uploadable.
<AlinuxOS> but 1.0 dosen't work.
<aa__> do you guys much care that most https posts that are not right return a 500 error?
<kiko> AlinuxOS, it appears to be a bug in the code
<AlinuxOS> kiko, yes I understand.
<kiko> aa__, yes, we do care, but accesses like that generate OOPS logs which we capture at the end of the day
<AlinuxOS> so I'll wait when bug is fixed :)
<aa__> right, and also really good for debugging a client too, but just mentioning it
<aa__> since a 500 is easier to catch than parsing html
<kiko> AlinuxOS, I'm also finding it difficult to reproduce
<kiko> which is part of the problem
<AlinuxOS> kiko, don't worry I'll wait :/ so sorry that can't contribuite to coding or bug fixing :/
<kiko> it should normally generate an OOPS
<kiko> but in this case, something strange is happening
<kiko> I will take a look at it tonight.
<AlinuxOS> ok I'll ping you tommorow evening :)
<AlinuxOS> My Time is 00:22/Florence
<kiko> that sounds like bedtime to me!
<AlinuxOS> kiko, take it easy :)
* aa__ chuckles
<mdke> AlinuxOS: did you upload your key to launchpad?
<AlinuxOS> yes
<AlinuxOS> In y account I have my pubblic key.
<AlinuxOS> I have even 2 times uploaded my key :)
<mdke> AlinuxOS: I don't see it on your people page
<mdke> AlinuxOS: I see 2 SSH keys, but no GPG keys
<AlinuxOS> mdke, :/ I'm relly tired up :)
<AlinuxOS> 10 hours in studio :) mixind my bands album :)
<AlinuxOS> must I uload a GPG ID ?
<mdke> AlinuxOS: you just need to follow the step by step guide I gave you
<AlinuxOS> mdke, I done something wrong I think :/
<mdke> AlinuxOS: if you follow it again, it should work. If you need any more help, let's get our of this channel
<mdke> our/out*
<AlinuxOS> :D
<AlinuxOS> Matt you are so fiscal :)
<AlinuxOS> like a real englishman :) I like this attitude
<salgado> lifeless, around?
<AlinuxOS> I learn lot from you :)
<lifeless> salgado: yes
<salgado> lifeless, would you like to review my shipit db patch?
<lifeless> I can give it a once over
<lifeless> but stub should be the one to approve except when hes just not available
<salgado> I didn't realize earlier that stub was going to be offline today
<salgado> lifeless, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileOCHeoe.html
<lifeless> kiko: you have mail
<lifeless> what is the standardshipitrequest_quantity_flavour_key constraint meant to achieve ?
<salgado> avoid having two options with the same number of CDs for the same flavour
<salgado> the standardshipitrequests are what we list for people to chose
<salgado> and to choose, too
<lifeless> so they aren't actual requests
<lifeless> they are templates ?
<lifeless> or menu options
<salgado> exactly! templates
<lifeless> ok, add a TODO somewhere else to rename the table to make that clearer
<lifeless> :)
<salgado> the quantities and the flavour are the actual template
<lifeless> other than that it looks fine, add the usual db patch boilerplate around it
<lifeless> but if its at all possible, please let stub ok it before merging
<salgado> yeah, it already has that. I just copy and pasted the relevant part
<salgado> I need stub's okay. or at least a patch number. :-(
<lifeless> so the reason that I don't want to assign a patch number is that stub is the control point for them - when hes on leave I become the control point. But if we both assign patch numbers, chaos ensures
<lifeless> s/ensures/ensues/
<salgado> yeah, I know that
<lifeless> anyhow, the patch looks good
<salgado> would it be okay if stub just give me the patch number?
<lifeless> sure. way to do this is just email him direct the patch, say I'm +1 on it and you need a db #.
<lifeless> cc launchpad or lp-reviews
<AlinuxOS> mdke, I think that now it's ok :)
<AlinuxOS> Keys pending validation
<AlinuxOS> :)
<mdke> good
<salgado> lifeless, I've emailed him the patch this morning, but I don't think he's going to show up before monday
<AlinuxOS> mdke, ;)
<AlinuxOS> sorry,a question: why use duplicated accounts ? What's utility to have 2 accounts ?
<kiko> lifeless, I sell email on ebay
<mdke> AlinuxOS: I can't think of one
<mdke> spiv: awake?
<rob> hi
<rob> I need to make a request in launchpad to get my Ubuntu doc team svn password reset, how can I do this?
<rob> never mind, random clicking worked :)
<Mez> is there any way to unsubscribe from a bug
<crimsun> click the Unsubscribe link in the upper left
<Mez> ok, is there a way to unsubscribe a GROUP from a bug ?
<`6og> is it possible to sync language translations? IE sync en_GB over any en_AU that hasnt been done
<Mez> `6og try emailing rosetta@launchpad.net 
<Mez> they should be able to help
<`6og> Mez: thanks
<`6og> ping channel
<kgoetz> is there  a way to copy translations from one country to another? i'm hoping to get en_GB synced into any untranslated en_AU fields.
<Mez> kgoetz as I told `6og earlier - email rosetta@launchpad.net
<kgoetz> another list :( breaks my magic 42 :)
<Mez> kgoetz as I told `6og earlier - email rosetta@launchpad.net
<kgoetz> btw. sorry for asking twice, i forgot :( 
<mdke> there is a better way
<kgoetz> mdke: should i  be emailing someone else?
<mdke> kgoetz: download the po file for en_GB, edit it how you want, then upload it as en_AU
<mdke> but I have to say, personally I think you're a loony for translating to en_AU
<ajmitch> mdke: why?
<kgoetz> mdke: i have thought of it, but there's a lot of packages there
<mdke> ajmitch: because I think that most people who speak english languages around the world understand each other fine
<mdke> but it's a personal opinion, and not really on topic
<ajmitch> yes, but it doesn't mean we have to force everyone to use americanisms :)
<mdke> kgoetz: you can't do it in bulk, that's because en_GB and en_AU are different locales
<mdke> ajmitch: true. I can see a case for it where the maintainer of a package uses an outrageous term, like "Start over" for gdm
<ajmitch> there are a lot of small differences
<mdke> most aren't worth worrying about tho, imo
* ajmitch personally would prefer to see a good maori translation done :)
<mdke> definitely
<jsgotangco> :P
<ivoks> who can I ask to drop translation for some packages?
<mdke> ivoks: ?
<ivoks> mdke: in rosetta amarok (for croatian lang.) is translated in hindu
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/amarok/+pots/amarok/hr/+translate?show=translated
<ivoks> i don't know how this happend, since Ravishankar Shrivastava was never member of croatian localisation team :)
<mdke> how odd
<mdke> ivoks: maybe the po file was included in the package, you should look at the amarok source and file a bug if so
<ivoks> mdke: thanks
<rpedro> anyone know a good tag editor for linux that sees MB's tags?
<kiko> aw, carlos isn't around
<desperado> I have a question about the ISO-3166 file I was translating.
<desperado> What would be a good place to ask?
<kiko> why not here?
<kiko> it is saturday after all
<desperado> Why not: Because I was send here as a place where people could redirect me.
<desperado> But OK:
<desperado> ISO-3166 lists names of countries; names and official names.
<`6og> desperado: i sent you here for a redirect in case people didnt want to talk about translations - i'm not sure how all encompasing this channel is
<desperado> For some countries there are two entries. For others there's only one. Why?
<kiko> can you give examples, desperado?
<desperado> `6og, OK, thanks.
<desperado> kiko, hold on, I'll open it again.
<`6og> np
<desperado> For ARG - name: Argentina; official name: Argetnine Republic
<kiko> desperado, so far ok
<desperado> For ATG - name: Antigua and Barbuda
<kiko> and what are you confused about?
<desperado> Why is there just one name in the case of ATG?
<kiko> the official name matches the name
<kiko> (I believe)
<desperado> In English?
<kiko> good question
<kiko> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argentina
<kiko> The country is formally named Repblica Argentina
<kiko> (it's Argentine ftr :)
<desperado> I've now found the point again where I stumbled over it:
<desperado> BRN - name: Brunei Darussalam
<kiko> the actual name is negara brunei darussalam actually
<desperado> In Frisian, that would be the officail name, with the name being Brunei
<kiko> that sounds correct
<desperado> kiko, that's to make things even more complicated
<kiko> :)
<desperado> But I have only one place to fill in the name
<kiko> oh. that's not so good. what are you using to translate?
<desperado> Rosetta
<kiko> what URL?
<desperado> <https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/iso-codes/+pots/iso-3166/fy/+translate?alt=nl&offset=50>
<kiko> lettuce c
<desperado> (Well, it said rosetta when I went in there. It seems to have vanished from the URL.)
<luks> hi
<luks> can someone make https://launchpad.net/products/libtunepimp and https://launchpad.net/products/libmusicbrainz part of project https://launchpad.net/projects/musicbrainz ?
<kiko> desperado, okay, the problem is actually in the original translation template.
<desperado> luks, hi
<kiko> luks, sure, one sec.
<kiko> luks, done.
<luks> thanks!
<kiko> enjoy
<desperado> OK, so how do we get extra fields in the original, even when they are the same in English?
<kiko> you get extra fields because the template includes multiple entries for those fields.
<desperado> Agreed.
<kiko> rosetta really works based on the translation template in the source package.
<desperado> So who could modify the template to solve this?
<kiko> the iso-codes package's maintainer.
<kiko> you can file a bug on /distros/ubuntu/+source/iso-codes
<kiko> explaining what you want modified in the template
<kiko> it is likely that it will be forwarded to /products/iso-codes
<kiko> but that'll be the right way to go about it
<desperado> OK. It doesn't list "maintainer" on the template page, so I was somewhat at a loss for that..
<kiko> hmmm.
<desperado> No, let's see how/where I file that bug.
<kiko> I see yourpoint
<desperado> Now
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> yeah, the page structure makes that totally unobvious.
<desperado> Are you saying it does say that somewhere?
<kiko> well, no, but it does say you're translating the iso-codes package in dapper, so you can click there to find out where to file a bug, but it's just very broken.
<desperado> ? You can click on Dapper? Or are you saying you can find your way there, then file a bug?
<desperado> OK, I've reached the bug reporting page.
<desperado> I see, if you know that a package has it's own link for bug reporting, you know where to do such things.
<desperado> Except that you won't know until you've found that page.
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> it's just very unfortunate
<desperado> kiko, OK, thanks. I filed it as a bug.
<kiko> thanks desperado 
<toma> signing code of conduct in malone seems broken, it keeps telling me it is not the right text, even when i change nothing and sign it
<matsubara> toma: are you signing coc 1.0.1?
<toma> matsubara: yes
<matsubara> you might be running into bug 39547
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39547 in launchpad "Code of Conduct 1.0.1 signatures not accepted" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39547
<toma> matsubara: okido, I will use the 1.0 version then
<toma> thnxs
<matsubara> toma: your're welcome
<sabdfl> kiko, carlos: ping
<sabdfl> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaPotemplatePriorities
<sabdfl> i thought i'd implement that quickly, and found that there is already a potemplate.priority
<sabdfl> is it used anywhere
<sabdfl> ?
<sabdfl> SteveA: ping
<pygi> any particular reason why CoC signing doesnt work right now?
<matsubara> pygi: are you refereing to bug 39547 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39547 in launchpad "Code of Conduct 1.0.1 signatures not accepted" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39547
<pygi> indeed, sorry ... just found out it is a known bug
<matsubara> s/refereing/referring/
<kiko> it's so annoying
<pygi> kiko, agreed, but it will be fixed by LP team eventually :)
<SteveA> sabdfl: hi
<kiko> I suspect I will have to look into it myself
<pygi> nice :P
<kiko> pygi, ping?
<pygi> kiko, pong :)
<kiko> what's your launchpad user id?
<pygi> mario-danic
<pygi> I have just signed 1.0 
<kiko> did you manage to sign?
<pygi> the version 1.0 is fine, but 1.0.1 is still no :)
<kiko> ah, okay.
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntero
<kiko> isn't it ironic that he is actually not an ubuntero?
<pygi> :P
* pygi looks
<pygi> heh
<Burgundavia> do I need to gpg-sign mails to lp for opening bugs or do I just need an email addy in lp?
<matsubara> Burgundavia: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc
<Burgundavia> matsubara: ugh, ok
<mdke> Burgundavia: don't tell me you don't like docs :)
<Burgundavia> mdke: no, I dislike the whole gpg thing
<mdke> ah
<Burgundavia> as, I don't have my key on this machine, etc.
* Burgundavia is waiting for a new fridge and thus is confined to the house on a beautiful day
<matsubara> and I have to go, cya guys
#launchpad 2006-05-19
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/43119 (+sourceadmin page is crashing) and changed permission of +reassign product page to launchpad.Admin [rs=salgado]  (r3554: Diogo Matsubara)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43119 in launchpad "+sourceadmin page is crashing" [Major,Confirmed]  
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<BlueEagle> "TypeError: decoding Unicode is not supported
<BlueEagle> Is there a way to work around that? I've tried different locales and keyboard layouts, but to no avail. The dapper installer keeps on giving this traceback.
<dsas> BlueEagle: This is the channel for discussing launchpad.net, not ubuntu installer problems.
<dsas> (I have no idea)
<BlueEagle> oh, ok.
<BlueEagle> >(
<BlueEagle> :D
<BlueEagle> (wrong keyboard layout.)
<BlueEagle> hehe
<BlueEagle> You all have a pleasant day then.
<aa_> hi, are you supporting ability to enter <pre>-style text into comments please?
<hub> hi
<hub> I'm having trouble assigning upstream fix to myself in launchpad
<hub> editstatus does not seems to allow that anymore
<hub> (malone)
<e2> hello
<e2> anyone here?
<e2> i am new!!
<dsas> hmm, I still haven't got round to using the getmaps thing on windows.
<dsas> whoops wrong channel.
<mdke> jordi: there is an xubuntu-docs package with a template called desktopguide.pot, if you can approve it when you have a chance, and ping me, I'd appreciate it a lot :)
<jordi> mdke: ping
<mdke> jordi: pong
<jordi> ok, re: xubuntu
<jordi> let's have a look
<mdke> it's in your queue somewhere
<mdke> 2006-05-14 21:03:04 BST
<jordi> k
<mdke> jordi: can you reject preface.pot for that package
<mdke> pls :)
<jordi> sure :)
<jordi> block or delete?
<mdke> i don't know the difference
<mdke> both?
<jordi> if you want it to be *always* rejected, block
<jordi> if you want to get rid of this one because it's fucked or something, delete
<mdke> jordi: block :)
<jordi> aha
<jordi> so it's a pot file in the src package that doesn't need to go in, ever
<mdke> it's a duplicate with ubuntu-docs
<jordi> presumably because it's the same as in ubuntu-docs
<jordi> right
<jordi> block then
<mdke> thx
<jordi> ok, blocked.
<jordi> What else
#launchpad 2006-05-20
<mdke> desktopguide.pot -> accept
<jordi> on desktopguide?
<mdke> on xubuntu-docs
<jordi> voil
<mdke> yay
* mdke hugs
<jordi> np!
<jordi> wow my backlogs are massive
<mdke> not bad service for midlight on a sunday
<jordi> some don't reach where I was pinged
<mdke> *night
<jordi> hehe
<jordi> yeah, need to go to bed, swimming in 7h
<mdke> doesn't your client collect the pings?
<mdke> spiv: awake?
<Seveas> Is there a bigger version of the launchpad.png logo somewhere?
<lifeless> jamesh: matsubara/launchpad/strip-white-space  - can you please review this today
<lifeless> spiv: you have a new review
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : Conversion to knits occuring, PQM is down. https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 18 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<lifeless> spiv: heh, line drop
<spiv> I noticed :)
<lifeless> so yeah
<lifeless> I have an all in one repository on ballent
<lifeless> and the inventory index is 860K
<lifeless> the knit is 90M
<lifeless> sofor sftp the minimum cost is 2Mb download to understand the repository, and then a few kb to push the revision
<lifeless> mpool: ^^^ this is why full reads of the index concern me :)
<mpool> lifeless, agree
<mpool> lifeless, i thought conversion to knits had been deferred to the 22nd?
<mpool> in the last thing i read
<lifeless> mpool: where ???
<lifeless> kiko wrote me and asked about the possibility
<lifeless> I replied
<lifeless> meh.
* lifeless wakes stevea up
<lifeless> emr, no, kiko will be a better target 
<lifeless> kiko: ping
<lifeless> spiv: meh, cant contact steve OR kiko
<spiv> lifeless: So what's the plan?
<lifeless> spiv: thinking we should abort
<lifeless> which is extremly frustrating
<spiv> Yeah.
<spiv> Well, I'll get on with other stuff for the moment.
<lifeless> ok
* lifeless reenables PQM
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> lifeless, is the #launchpad topic out of date?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 18 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<jamesh> lifeless: ping
<SteveA> morning
<mpt_> Is chinstrap down or slow?
<SteveA> not down
<mpt_> Whenever I try to pull from it it times out
<mpt_> hrmm
<SteveA> quite loaded
<mpt_> ok, ssh works
<mpt_> I'll try again
<SteveA> archyvsyn is doing a lot of stuff
<SteveA> so, i'm guessing its IO is saturated
<jamesh> lifeless: ping
<cmvo> Hi! Can I close a bug in launchpad that I reported?
<kgoetz> if the bugs fixed sure
<cmvo> kgoetz: I should have asked: How can I close a bug? :-) I can't find the right option staring at the bug page.
<kgoetz> cmvo: :) click on the name of the bug (next to where it says 'severity' and 'priority', and change it to 'rejected'
<jamesh> cmvo: click on the product or package name in the table at the top of the bug page
<cmvo> kgoetz, jamesh: Argh! Thats well hidden :-) I thought it would lead me back to the package page. Thanks!
<kgoetz> <Grin.> no worries cmvo :)
<jamesh> hi ddaa
<ddaa> hello jamesh
<jamesh> ddaa: I was looking at a bit of the logic for recording the commit dates in bzrsync.py, and I think it is recording the wrong date for commits
<ddaa> sounds annoying
<jamesh> the revision timestamp is recorded as a UTC timestamp, but bzrsync.py offsets the timestamp by the timezone
<jamesh> the revision's timezone, that is
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I have to admit that I do not quite understand datetime things
<cmvo> kgoetz: How should I set the status? The bug is not relevant for the package, but I don't want to reassignt it to another package. I just want to close it.
<jamesh> my understanding is that bzr is storing the date as a UTC timestamp plus a timezone offset
<kgoetz> cmvo: set it to rejected if it's not a problem, or fix releaed if it's been fixed
<jamesh> so when recording the data in the database we should probably be ignoring the timezone data
<ddaa> mh... okay, so attaching the tz causes sqlobject to adjust the timestamp when storing in the db?
<jamesh> the problem isn't really obvious in the Launchpad web UI because we just display a commit date
<SteveA> ddaa: meeting on irc in 50 mins /
<SteveA> ?
<cmvo> kgoetz: Ok, thanks.
<ddaa> SteveA: sure, I was about to prepare the agenda
<ddaa> jamesh: do you think we should mention that issue in the meeting, or just opening up a bug for discussion would be enough?
<SteveA> i think it is worth mentioning significant bugs
<SteveA> but perhaps they don't require discussion
<jamesh> ddaa: either way.  The fix would be to remove two lines of code (and add tests)
<ddaa> jamesh: ah, I see...
* ddaa did not quite read it right
<ddaa> jamesh: as SteveA said
* ddaa goes to prepare meeting
* SteveA discovers a touchpad trick to send the mouse pointer across to the other side of the screen in an instant
<jamesh> two fingers?
<SteveA> yeah, tappiing one finger, then tapping another elsewhere while releasing the first
<SteveA> it takes some practice to be useful, because the direction is relative not an absolute position on the screen
<jamesh> it probably looks like very fast acceleration from first finger point to the other
<ddaa> *wow this finger just teleported*
<ddaa> maybe write a flatland remake, world as seen from a touchpad
<uws> scrolling can be done on a touchpad too: "scroll" your finger at the right side of the pad :)
<jamesh> uws: tapping the bottom right corner looks like a right-click too
<uws> not for me
<uws> I can tap with 2 fingers for a middle mouse click
<uws> and tap with 3 fingers to right click
<uws> paste paste paste paste paste paste paste 
<uws> jamesh: my bottom right corner is rounded (ibm thinkpad)
<jamesh> uws: my new laptop doesn't have a touchpad :(  None of these gestures work very well with the little joystick thingee
<uws> jamesh: ibm thinkpads have both (and I connect my logitech trackman wheel using USB :)
<jamesh> uws: not on the X series
<uws> jamesh: ah, mine is from the r series.    gsynaptics is pretty cool btw. capplet for the touchpad...
<jamesh> uws: I bought an external mouse in case I can't get used to it
<jamesh> uws: but it works pretty well
<uws> I've not used a normal mouse for daily work for 4 years now... my trackball is my best friend
<carlos> morning
<ddaa> SteveA: jamesh: spiv: mpool: lifeless: meeting in 10 mins in #launchpad-meeting
<ddaa> answere nature calls and workraves now
<ddaa> spiv: ping!
<spiv> ddaa: Still 1759 here :P
<ddaa> spiv: you are now officially late :)
<ddaa> -> #launchpad-meeting
<spiv> ddaa: I'm there :P
<sivang> morning all
<mdke> carlos: you know all the new templates with empty translations that appeared recently? are they getting translations merged, or should the translation teams start working overtime on them?
<carlos> mdke: usually, that means that there isn't translations at all
<carlos> mdke: we fixed the bug that hide resources to translate if you don't have any translation yet
<mdke> carlos: we've had quite a few emails to the various lists about it, an example is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rosetta-users/2006-May/001511.html
<mdke> oh right
<mdke> so there is a lot of translating to do :)
<carlos> I guess ;-)
<carlos> mdke: mark developed already a way to show resources priorities
<mdke> man, everything is done at the last minute with Ubuntu :/
<carlos> I guess we will land that soon
<mdke> I'll answer some of the email s
<carlos> jordi: ?
<carlos> jordi: are you handling those emails?
<mdke> it doesn't matter, I'm happy to send a couple
<carlos> mdke: yeah, you are doing a really good work helping on the mailing list. Thank you very much
<mdke> np at all
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> May I ask a dumb question? :)
<jordi> carlos: rosetta-users? yes, in general. I might have a few pending from last week tho
<jordi> Yannig: go ahead!
<carlos> jordi: and ubuntu-translators
<Yannig> I'm beginning to translate Ubunto into Occitan and I don't really know if I'm doing it well: Occitan is not in https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/
<jordi> -translators I'm lagging a lot behind, yup :/
<carlos> Yannig: you don't need to have a translation team to translate in Ubuntu
<jordi> Yannig: you are doing correctly for now.
<jordi> But it's best to have a team so you can control who can and who can't translate.
<Yannig> (and I don't find everything that has to be translated in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/oc/)
<carlos> Yannig: you should find it now
<Yannig> Sorry for last message: it does work now, Launchpad may have waited for a certain number of translations to be done
<carlos> we fixed that last week
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<carlos> Yannig: wow, you have a bunch of things to do... ;-)
<carlos> Yannig: I think you should start with https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/oc/+translate
<Yannig> How can I create a team that will be included into Gnome translators or Ubuntu translators?
<carlos> is the most important part that you will not be able to update later. I think the timeline to translate the installer is really soon
<Yannig> Fair enough, I'll work on it this afternoon
<mdke> carlos: this thursday is the freeze
<carlos> Yannig: next thursday is the timeline...
<carlos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> I just found it
<Yannig> Hum, not much time :p
<Yannig> So, do I have to create a team for Occitan translations that will be included into Gnome translators or Ubuntu translators? If so, how can I do please? :)
<carlos> Yannig: create an Ubuntu team
<carlos> Yannig: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ#head-b356f13978780b88ed4844602554339ac2c33774
<carlos> you have there the procedure
<carlos> erdalronahi_: hi
<erdalronahi_> hi carlos
<carlos> dude, sorry, I was so busy last week that forgot your bug...
<carlos> erdalronahi_: do you have time to take a look to it today?
<erdalronahi_> well, maybe in the evening
<carlos> ok
<carlos> erdalronahi_: please, ping me 
<erdalronahi_> but the situation is quite clear, 
<erdalronahi_> as i have stated in my mail
<erdalronahi_> if you want to, you can even delete everything,
<erdalronahi_> and re-import everything from Breezy
<carlos> erdalronahi_: what do you mean by 'lost'?
<carlos> completely removed
<carlos> or do they appear as suggestions? 
<erdalronahi_> there is nothing lost completely
<erdalronahi_> everything has moved to suggestions
<erdalronahi_> but to copy some thousand translations from the suggestions
<erdalronahi_> is an awful lot of work
<carlos> erdalronahi_: I could work out something to select them again, but you should take into account what I said about the fuzzy flag
<erdalronahi_> what did you say about the flag?
<carlos> I could either activate them directly and you check it later or activate them and set the needs review flag so you need to accept every entry later (just disabling the Needs review flat) (when I said fuzzy, please, read Needs review)
<carlos> erdalronahi_: I don't have a way to know if the needs review flag was set or not when you added a new translation
<erdalronahi_> activate them all
<carlos> so if I automatically activate a translation and had the needs review flag set, it will lack it
<erdalronahi_> We will go through them, but it's better to have activated translations
<erdalronahi_> Activate them all, 
<erdalronahi_> I will set the flag again if necessary
<erdalronahi_> o select the best from the suggestions
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will work out the needed SQL commands to do it
<carlos> erdalronahi_: if there are more than one suggestion, I'm going to activate the newer one
<erdalronahi_> that's the best
<erdalronahi_> didn't know the time is also saved
<carlos> yeah, we have many metadata stored that is not yet exposed in our UI
<erdalronahi> good to have it :)
<erdalronahi> hope it will work like a wiki in the future,
<erdalronahi> where you can see who did what and when
<erdalronahi> carlos, I have to leave
<erdalronahi> do you need something from me?
<carlos> not sure if we will reach that level of details, but we will be near
<carlos> erdalronahi: no, thank you, I will do my changes on the staging server and send you an email to check that all is ok 
<carlos> and will apply that to production
<erdalronahi> ok
<erdalronahi> great
<erdalronahi> will there be an opportunity to complete more of the translation
<erdalronahi> before the new locale-pack is built?
<carlos> erdalronahi: openoffice translation follows the language pack timelines
<erdalronahi> well, language packs re being built daily now :)
<erdalronahi> openoffice translations are not
<carlos> right, is not so easy
<carlos> but what I mean is that we should get at least an update every month
<carlos> after release
<erdalronahi> We couldn't add much now, because it was so hard to find the missing translations
<erdalronahi> Well, that's what you said for Breezy, too :)
<erdalronahi> I know it's hard,
<erdalronahi> I am seeing all the trouble you (and us) have
<erdalronahi> But in the and it all works out
<carlos> erdalronahi: right, I said that, but this time is true ;-)
<carlos> we have full language packs imported in Rosetta now
<Yannig> Thanks carlos for the information :)
<carlos> we hadn't for breezy
<carlos> Yannig: you are welcome
<erdalronahi> Yes, that is very good, to see what is ahead
<aa_> hi, I'm wondering if the ability to put preformatted text into bug comments has been discussed or added
<carlos> Yannig: you need to create the ubuntu-l10n-oc team to add it to the ubuntu translators team
<spiv> lifeless: ping?
<spiv> lifeless: SteveA: BjornT: kiko: jamesh: review meeting?
<jamesh> spiv: I guess lifeless is still unavailable today
<spiv> jamesh: Seems so.
<Yannig> carlos> Done :)
* jamesh wonders what spiv is doing on chinstrap
<spiv> jamesh: A merge of rocketfuel into an oldish branch I don't have locally.  I fear it's reweaving or something.
<jamesh> spiv: okay.  That'll probably take ~ 10 hours
<carlos> jamesh: 10 hours to get the merge done???
<jamesh> carlos: if it is an old branch and is currently reweaving
<jamesh> may be faster in the other direction
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah, I was hoping it'd finish over dinner, but it seems unlikely now, so I'll abort it.
<jamesh> branch rocketfuel ; pull --overwrite mybranch ; merge rocketfuel
<spiv> Yeah.  Or even just reapply the diff of the changes, it doesn't have a complex merge history w.r.t. rocketfuel.
* spiv checks the log file.  Yeah, it was reweaving.
<jamesh> so, who wants to chair the meeting?
<BjornT> oh, forgot about the meeting. i'm here now.
<spiv> Well, that makes three of us here...
<jamesh> should we start?
<spiv> jamesh: I guess that means you're chairing ;)
<jamesh>     *
<jamesh>       Roll call
<jamesh>     *
<jamesh>       Agenda
<jamesh>     *
<jamesh>       Next meeting
<jamesh>     *
<jamesh>       Queue status.
<jamesh>     *
<jamesh>       properties should not be expensive. SteveAlexander
<jamesh>     *
<jamesh>       ensuring "[trivial] " merges are really trivial -- perhaps random post-merge reviews? diffstat in commits mails? something else? AndrewBennetts
<jamesh> bah
<jamesh> okay, that's the agenda
<jamesh> next meeting: same time next week?
<BjornT> sounds good
<spiv> Fine by me.
<jamesh> queue status.
<jamesh> there is nothing on the general queue to be allocated.  Does anyone have branches that need to be reallocated?
<BjornT> not me
<spiv> I'm fine.
<jamesh> So lifeless brought up the issue of ancient branches sitting in needs-reply or merge-conditional/merge-approved state
<jamesh> There were responses about most of the really old ones, iirc
<jamesh> so that's probably fine.
<jamesh> SteveA: are you around to describe "properties should not be expensive"?
<jamesh> The basic gist was that property access looks cheap in Python code, so properties that are expensive to calculate are waiting to be misused possibly leading to timeouts
<jamesh> e.g. a property that performs a bunch of big queries each time it is accessed might be better to implement as a method rather than a property
<spiv> This is mentioned in PEP 8 now.
<spiv> So in theory this is already part of our review policy ;)
<jamesh> so if you see properties like this during review, it is worth asking questions about it
<jamesh> Last item on the agenda is spiv's.  Do you want to elaborate?
<spiv> For whatever reason, I think people sometimes submit merges with [trivial]  that are more than a two-line change here or there.
<spiv> And so there's some significant changes that aren't getting reviewed.
<spiv> I've been thinking that including something like the diffstat of the merge in the commit emails would make it obvious which "trivial" changes are actually touching 70 lines across 5 files.
<spiv> So I propose that someone updates PQM to do this, or perhaps suggests another alternative.
<spiv> Or just convinces me that it's not a significant problem :)
<jamesh> I could imagine a 70 line trivial change where the change is trivial but it adds a test to make sure that the problem doesn't regress ...
<jamesh> but I get your point
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> It's entirely possible for a trivial change to be lengthy.
<spiv> But it doesn't hurt to have it flagged as a good idea for a post-commit review.
<jamesh> Getting diffstat output in the commit emails is probably something that only lifeless can do
<spiv> And post-commit reviews are easy to generate diffs for: "bzr diff -r 999..998"
<BjornT> we could also try to push people to ask a reviewer to review it before submitting it for merge. if it's truely trivial, it shouldn't take a reviewer more than a few minutes to review.
<spiv> I've mentioned it verbally to lifeless in the past, and his opinion was "patches to pqm welcome"
<cprov> good morning
<jamesh> one possibility would be a script that emails launchpad-reviews with a summary of [trivial]  commits
<jamesh> I wonder how much spam that would produce?
<spiv> jamesh: Probably not too much.  I like that idea.
<BjornT> i think that sounds like a good idea. ideally it shouldn't produce much spam.
<jamesh> batching it once per day would limit the impact.
<BjornT> it probably be good to include the diff in the email as well, since it shouldn't be that big, and it would make it easy to do a post-review.
<spiv> jamesh, BjornT: once per day, with diffs, sounds ideal to me.
<carlos> kiko: around?
<jamesh> I guess I can look at writing a script after I've got the sprint scheduler stuff out of the way
<BjornT> i'm not sure batching is necessary, currently there are just a few trivial commits per day.
<jamesh> Is there anything else anyone wants to bring up?
<BjornT> no, can't think of anything else
<spiv> Not from me.
<SteveA> jamesh: hello
<jamesh> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> was there a reviewers' meeting?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  I was just about to close it.  Do you want to bring anything up?
<SteveA> i just skimmed the scrollback
<SteveA> i'd like us to spend sometime improving our pqm-process tools and scripts
<SteveA> but not just this week
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> review meeting in 20 minutes
<SteveA> do we have a launchpad-project product for describing our code-commit process?
<spiv> lifeless: Er...
<spiv> lifeless: In minus 40, I think :)
<lifeless> perhaps
<SteveA> if we have such a product, then we can add specs and bugs for that
<lifeless> 1100 GMT ?
<jamesh> lifeless: it is 11:41 GMT right now
<SteveA> including a spec about exactly how we want pqm to be sending emails to the lists, so that it is more useful
<lifeless> indeed
<jamesh> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-development-infrastructure probably covers such tools
<lifeless> my bad, I'm very sorry I wasn't here, I thought it was an hour later
<SteveA> jamesh: cool.  let's get a braindump spec in there for notifications from pqm
<spiv> lifeless: It happens.  Anything you want to add to the scrollback?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> the email commit plugin is the thing to teach diffstat to
<SteveA> where we can write about the need for diffstats in pqm emails, and maybe batching trivial change notifications with stats/diffs
<lifeless> pqm uses that vanilla
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-development-infrastructure is the product to file bugs on
<SteveA> i'm proposing a spec for how we ideally want things to work
<SteveA> then we can have bugs / branches for developing in that direction incrementally
<lifeless> SteveA: great. specs on that product to I think
<SteveA> i'd prefer this to just knocking off features that are easy as we think of them, although we can do that as well of course
<SteveA> who will braindump that spec?
* SteveA looks at jamesh, spiv and bjorn
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> I'd like an informational spec
<lifeless> that describes the overarching goal. I think you and I should do that Steve.
<SteveA> i think there was some interesting discussion earlier in this meeting
<lifeless> then things that take us towards that should have braindumps or better, which can be worked on with bugs and branches
<SteveA> (which i missed)
<SteveA> i know... jamesh: i propose we have a skype call tomorrow morning
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> where we can discuss your ideas for this.  i'll write up some notes for that
<SteveA> um, from that
<SteveA> and that can form the basis of the spec
<jamesh> I'll include all the discussion in the meeting minutes
<lifeless> SteveA: perhaps we are talking at cross purposes. I am saying that we do not have a 'Spec' that covers the entire review process end to end *with* assistance for automation
<SteveA> then i can talk with lifeless, spiv, bjorn and others
<jamesh> (I mean discussion of this meeting in the minutes)
<lifeless> SteveA: if you are talking about the finer grained stuff, I'm entirely happy with what you proposed.
<SteveA> lifeless: getting too abstract for me.  let's have this discussion when there is something written down.
<SteveA> that way, it becomes concrete, as "I propose this be several specs" or "we need a spec that includes this, and also these other things"
<SteveA> mpt: around?
<lifeless> SteveA: ok. lets do that. You'll discuss with jamesh and braindump ?
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> i'll write that in my diary for tomorrow
<lifeless> SteveA: then wednesday morning we can talk ?
<lifeless> jamesh: spiv: btw email plugin is at http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/baz2.0/plugins/email/
<spiv> lifeless: Thanks.
<lifeless> jamesh: thank you for doing adhoc chairing, I really appreciate it
<jamesh> lifeless: no problem.
<jamesh> if there isn't anything else, I think that's the end of the meeting
<spiv> jamesh: countdown? :)
<jamesh> 10
<jamesh> 9
<jamesh> 8
<jamesh> 7
<jamesh> 6
<jamesh> 5
<jamesh> 4
<jamesh> 3
<jamesh> 2
<jamesh> 1
<jamesh> end.
<spiv> :)
<lifeless> boom-tish
<spiv> jamesh: thanks for chairing.
<SteveA> thanks james
<lifeless> SteveA: the knit upgrade did not happen, kiko asked for a delay on saturday, I replied but had no response from either of you before monday, tried to ring you both (I thought it would be -just- acceptable timewise), but no joy
<lifeless> SteveA: I hope I did not wake you
<SteveA> i didn't receive a call
<SteveA> kiko had some concerns about it having a bad effect on the new shipit rollout.  i wanted to talk with him on the phone about it, but we didn't manage to.
<lifeless> sure.
<lifeless> Its no skin off my nose - PQM is slow and will remain so until the conversion is done. 
<lifeless> My personal suspicion is that PQM's slowness is much more of a burden than a knit conversion ;)
<SteveA> one thing i did want to ask you
<lifeless> shoot
<SteveA> if something unexpectedly goes wrong with the conversion, and we find out on the first or second PQM merge into it
<SteveA> what are the options to proceed?
<uws> rm -fr .bzr/; mv .bzr.backup .bzr   ;)
<lifeless> 1) restore the master branch
<lifeless> (from local copy, not tape)
<lifeless> 2) debug and fix in place
<lifeless> those are the options
<lifeless> we know PQM runs knits ok - several branches are already in knit form - bzr, cscvs, dists.
<SteveA> restoring the master branch puts us back in the position just before the switch to knits?
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA> that's what i guessed
<SteveA> i don't see an issue
<lifeless> we would want to send in a patch before every developer converts as well
<SteveA> however, kiko is managing the shipit rollout
<lifeless> but thats part of the 'convert the center' step before everyone else converts anyway.
<SteveA> lifeless: does the conversion need to happen on a monday?
<lifeless> no, just a convenient day when PQM tends to have nothing in the queue at 1000 AEST
<lifeless> right now there are 15 hours of requests queued
<SteveA> lifeless: ok.  please be prepared to do it sometime this week.  i'll talk to kiko later.
<lifeless> I can of course exercise the 'kill current request' interlock and boot stuff out of the queue
<SteveA> i think kiko is right to be conservative about the shipit rollout
<lifeless> I'm happy to do it any day this week
<SteveA> but i don't believe he understands the process or risks well
<SteveA> for the conversion to knits
<lifeless> I have a draft itinery
<SteveA> i wish i did not always misread "draft" as "daft"
<lifeless> how does arrive 24th 2155, leave 30th 1535 sound to you ?
<lifeless> thats mon-thursday full days, and a half friday.
<SteveA> ah, you're talking about vilnius, not knits
<jamesh> lifeless: I suppose I should be updating the pending-reviews script to use a knits repo when this change goes through.  Is there any value in doing so before the conversion, or should it be done at the same time?
<lifeless> jamesh: do so now :)
<lifeless> jamesh: your repo is a sink, so theres no downside, and it will make merges much faster
<jamesh> lifeless: I suppose it'd make sense to prime the repository off your rocketfuel knits conversion too
<lifeless> jamesh: yes, home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel.knits
<SteveA> lifeless: fine.  my only concern is that i won't have time to work on quality and launchpad for 4 full days.  i imagine we'd have two decent days to talk through this stuff.
<lifeless> SteveA: ok. Could we structure it as 4 half days ?
<SteveA> europython is 3 july to 5 july also
<SteveA> lifeless: sure, we can do that
<SteveA> if you prefer to get back earlier, then we can do two solid days instead
<lifeless> booking earlier is harder :)
<lifeless> there is congestion on the lon-syd leg
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> and there is no connecting flight vilnius - london on the same day - they arrive on ly 3 hours apart, at the wrong airport
<glatzor> carlos: hi
<glatzor> i am the guy with the missing German translations in Rosetta.
<SteveA> lifeless: if i'm going on elsewhere, i usually don't fly direct vilnius->gatwick, but go via frankfurt or schiphol to heathrow
<lifeless> lifeless: ah. we're paying 222 AUD for the return gatwick-vilnius, and it was nearly three times that for the indirect routes she found
<glatzor> carlos: they are still not imported. furthermore a lot of the kde upstream are missed, too.
<SteveA> lifeless: even considering airbaltic?
<lifeless> yup. in fact I am flying air baltic
<SteveA> i'm surprised, but i guess there are a lot of tourists and bachelor parties here
<lifeless> Air Baltic Corporation, ABC.
<SteveA> gatwick to heathrow isn't too bad, if you have enough time
<carlos> glatzor: let me see
<carlos> glatzor: about KDE, could you point me to an example URL?
<glatzor> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdebase/+translations
<glatzor> carlos: i write an email to launchpad-users, ok?
<carlos> glatzor: sure
<glatzor> carlos: do you why this happened?
<glatzor> carlos: would it be possible to get a list of all packages with rosetta translation sorted by the percentage of strings that were comitted through rosetta?
<carlos> glatzor: I'm checking it atm...
<glatzor> carlos: some people started to redo the whole translation and we loose completely the control.
<carlos> hmm, seems like there is a problem with the ooo-writer translation
<carlos> let me see what's exactly the problem
<glatzor> yes. I pointed you to this problem some days ago
<glatzor> carlos: furthermore do you know how the po file for ooo is created? i planned to reupload the upstream version but could only find a po file with a few messages in the 200mbyte source code of ooo
<carlos> glatzor: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-oo-import-export
<carlos> glatzor: the .po header is not valid, I will fix it by hand now and notify doko (the maintainer of that package)
<lifeless> ddaa: around ?
<ddaa> gn...
<lifeless> ddaa: is the chunnel trip easy to book - like does it get too full to get tickets ?
<ddaa> usually not
<ddaa> though booking late costs a large premium
<ddaa> on any given day, you should be able to book a ticket  up to the week before
<glatzor> carlos: thanks.
<ddaa> but best to book a couple of months in advance
<lifeless> ddaa: well, dont have a couple of months warning ;).
<lifeless> ddaa: still seems like the sanest route for me lon-paris
<glatzor> carlos: what about the kde translations?
<ddaa> certainly the most comfortable way to do this trip
<glatzor> carlos: should i write an email to our list asking for packages that have been translated from the beginning?
<ddaa> might be marginally slower depending on boarding times
<ddaa> (than the plane)
<carlos> glatzor: about KDE... I don't see anythingpending to be imported
<carlos> glatzor: so I guess there is no German translation in the package we imported for Dapper
<carlos> glatzor: what do you mean about packages that have been translated?
<carlos> glatzor: asking me to get that list? asking to do what?
<glatzor> carlos: some kde translators complained about a lot of mssing upstream translation. that is why many started to redo the whole translation in rosetta.
<carlos> glatzor: when was it?
<carlos> we imported all translations some time ago already....
<glatzor> carlos: I have to admit that I haven't translated any KDE app yet. I was informed about this at the weekend.
<carlos> if upstream got new translations that we don't have, perhaps you should ask Riddell to do a new upload with the updates
<carlos> glatzor: please, ask them to write to rosetta@launchpad.net and / or ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com
<glatzor> I raised the openoffice issue on your mailing list and some kde translators responded
<carlos> with some extra informatio nso I could check what's missing
<carlos> oh
<carlos> ok, I will take a look after lunch
<carlos> glatzor: do you need anything else that cannot wait until I'm back from lunch?
<glatzor> I will write an email to the list asking for the exact packages and the steps that have been taken. A translator started to reupload the upstream translations
<glatzor> carlos: no, i will leave soon, too.
<carlos> glatzor: ok, thanks
<carlos> see you later!
<glatzor> carlos: dapper release is the dead line :)
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> glatzor: yeah ;-)
<glatzor> enjoy yourself
<carlos> glatzor: well, not really, we have language packs after release too
<salgado> stub, around?
<stub> salgado: yes
<SteveA> carlos: we should meet sometime this afternoon
<carlos> SteveA: yeah, I pinged kiko to confirm the time, but seems like he's not around
<SteveA> no answer on his phone
<SteveA> salgado: do you know where kiko is today?
<salgado> SteveA, no, I didn't talk to him since saturday. but I'd guess he's riding his bike somewhere. that would explaing he not answering his phone
<SteveA> that's strange, as he had a meeting arranged with me and carlos for this afternoon (europe time)
<carlos> SteveA: he's not late yet, he still has 35 minutes.
<SteveA> carlos: okay
<ddaa> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<ddaa> something puzzling in cscvs
<lifeless> shoot
<ddaa> There's a DeletedDir class, with an apply method
<ddaa> however the apply method is not used
<ddaa> instead the ChangesIterator for svn_oo uses DeletedAdaptor
<ddaa> Though it look like DeletedDir.apply would work with non-empty dirs
<ddaa> lifeless: what's the point of the DeletedAdaptor gymnastic then?
<ddaa> And what's the point of the DeletedDir, too?
* ddaa realises he's not very clear
<lifeless> didn't you piss on this most recently ?
<lifeless> :)
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> how "most recently"?
<lifeless> last few changes in this area were from you I thought
<ddaa> I guess I should look at the annotation then.
<ddaa> Nope...
<ddaa> There's a comment from you
<ddaa>                 # RBC 20050608 svn does not return the individually removed
<ddaa>                 # paths here, rather it returns the topmost rm'd element.
<ddaa>                 # we synthetise a list of the elements in the prior revision
<ddaa>                 # and Adapt a SourceIterator on that to give DeletedAdapter
<ddaa>                 # changes. Note that this isn't *as* complete as it could be
<ddaa>                 # - we could check the changed paths for moves out from the
<ddaa>                 # deleted subtree and move them twice, or otherwise preserve
<ddaa>                 # their identity.
<ddaa> the recent changes are a copy of that logic for copied directories
<ddaa> different code
<lifeless> IIRC its like this
<lifeless> the deleted dir class was written to deal with a 'D foo/' from svn
<ddaa> I know what it's like, the question WHY do you need to handle files inside the deleted dir individually
<lifeless> but then we found out that when an entire tree is deleted. svn helpfully fails to tell us that the files inside the directory have been removed
<ddaa> svn indeed only records deletion of the topmost directory
<lifeless> as we dont want to delete a file that was not meant to be deleted, say if our understanding of whats in that directory differs from subversions, we dont just do a recursive delete.
<ddaa> What I'm wondering is why the "iterator over the things being deleted under the directory" is needed at all
<ddaa> well, for one thing, I'm pretty sure the code fails to achieve that, since pybaz.WorkingTree.delete does shutil.rmtree for directories
<lifeless> gargleblaster
<ddaa> but for the other thing, I do not understand what it buys us to be paranoid there, what should we do if we ever find a discrepancy
<ddaa> ?
* ddaa actually checked the code all the way down to pybaz on Friday
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> well if there is a difference in the listed files bzr<->svn, then applying the svn 'delete' patch should raise a conflict
<lifeless> just like a svn patch that alters a file text conflicts if it does not match
<ddaa> you mean it's just a random paranoid check?
<ddaa> lifeless: well, actually svn patching no longer conflicts
<lifeless> I mean its not random, its consistent with the rest of the code
<ddaa> because some svn server refused to give us patch, so I turned that into "svn cat > file"
<kiko> good morning
<kiko> SteveA, carlos: ahoy there
<SteveA> hey kiko
<carlos> kiko: hi
<lifeless> ddaa: well, your risk ;)
<ddaa> thinking that "if we get a minor discrepancy, too bad, but if it's serious it will get caught by the consistency check"
<carlos> kiko: would we have a fast meeting in 15 minutes about my tasks?
<kiko> carlos, SteveA: in 12 minutes, if I have my watch on right
<kiko> do I?
<ddaa> mh... actually, I think that was not svn not giving patch
<carlos> kiko: yes
<ddaa> I think that was something even more braindead
<ddaa> like svn sometimes giving us diff data patch would not apply
<kiko> carlos, SteveA #launchpad-meeting?
<ddaa> lifeless: So it was just a thing about cscvs being very fussy by design?
<carlos> sure
<lifeless> ddaa: ITYM robust
<lifeless> ddaa: but yes
<carlos> jordi: are you going to attend?
<ddaa> FSVO robust, yielding essentially unfixable fatal errors on garbage in is not a very useful value of robust
<ddaa> since the garbage is usually not fixable
<lifeless> true.
<lifeless> value judgement was that doing the wrong thing was more harmful than refusing to do anything
<ddaa> understood
<ddaa> this is probably going to change though, because I need to get that stuff going somehow
<ddaa> thank you for the clarification
<ddaa> lifeless: oh, btw
<ddaa> lifeless: svn grew a support for versioned symlinks
<lifeless> yah
<ddaa> lifeless: does the the consistency check handle symlinks properly?
<lifeless> no idea
<lifeless> *meep*
* ddaa files a bug about it
<ddaa> lifeless: cvs (cvsnt actually...) also grew support for merge points
<ddaa> ...
<jordi> carlos, is it over?
<kiko> not yet
<jordi> I don't see anyone in the channel
<kiko> #launchpad-meeting
<jordi> doh
<zul> hi guys, how do i get an @ubuntu.com email address?
<kiko> you need to become an ubuntu member. it's a FAQ.
<zul> i am..
<jsgotangco> hmm it should already there
<jsgotangco> it should forward to your default email address in lp
<zul> lemme check
<jsgotangco> zulcss@ubuntu.com i think
<jsgotangco> forwards to zulcss@gmail.com
<lifeless> gnight all
<zul> jsgotangco: let me send an email to myself
<zul> jsgotangco: yeah it works
<jsgotangco> cool
<kiko> bradb, ping
<bradb> kiko: pong
<salgado> kiko, do you have access to asuka? if so, can you check if there's a code update going on there?
<SteveA> bradb: how are you today?
<kiko> salgado, AFAICT staging has been broken since friday. 
<kiko> matsubara can say so too
<salgado> no, it's running fine now
<SteveA> stub sent a message about staging
<SteveA> there was a database-revision issue
<SteveA> so the automatic scripts wouldn't work properly
<ddaa> salgado: did you mean that "reassign product" is now restricted to admins?
<bradb> SteveA: it's an ongoing thing, but i'll be ok
<ddaa> what's the rationale for that?
<salgado> kiko, I asked stub to do a code update there, but he just left and didn't say anything about the update
<kiko> SteveA, can you contact stub to check on this please?
<salgado> maybe stub's not needed.
<salgado> ddaa, I have no idea what the rationale is. I didn't make this change
<matsubara> ddaa: that's bug 41639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41639 in launchpad "Product owner should be able to reassign ownership to another user." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41639
<ddaa> duh
<ddaa> needs to get my brain patched
<ddaa> salgado: matsubara: I'm sorry I keep confusing you two
<ddaa> salgado: mh... okay, I thought it was _already_ possible reassign just with Launchpad.Edit
<salgado> ddaa, that change of matsubara was to make the permission of the page match the permission of the owner attribute in the zcml declaration
<ddaa> grah
<ddaa> matsubara: ^ see message to salgado
<salgado> I don't know who protected the owner attribute with launchpad.Admin
<ddaa> okay nevermind, it looks like I'm just confused
<bradb> lifeless: ping
<bradb> lifeless: unping
* sivang looks for the translation priorities page on the wiki, to learn about it some more.
<salgado> carlos, ping?
<SteveA> jordi: 
<carlos> salgado: pong
<SteveA> jordi: phone call?
<salgado> hi carlos. would you do a code update on staging for me?
<carlos> sure
<sivang> hmm , Edd Dumbill had lots to do with the Registry, so it seems. interesting.
<jordi> SteveA: let's go for it
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fixes bug 42644 (Launchpad front page uses 'project' when it means 'product') and bug 44618 (Simple search pages have 'Advanced search' heading). (r3555: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42644 in launchpad "Launchpad home page uses "project" when it means "product"" [Minor,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42644
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44618 in malone "Simple search pages have "Advanced search" heading" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44618
<carlos> is anyone using staging?
<carlos> I need to turn it down to apply some changes from salgado
<aa_> hello, if I push to the supermirror, is that equivalent to launchpad storing my main repository forever?
<carlos> aa_: I think so, yes
* ddaa find it amazing to see bots talking to one another
<sivang> hehe
<aa_> carlos: thanks
<kiko> BjornT, SteveA: any clue on the non-functioniong XMLRPC?
<SteveA> kiko: staging, production or both?
<kiko> SteveA, see email from stuart.
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> kiko: i'll give it a test
<SteveA> so, xmlrpc works in production
* SteveA checks staging
<SteveA> staging isn't even running at the moment
<kiko> yes, and we need it running
<salgado> carlos shut it down, I think
<kiko> I wonder if it is only not responding on localhost then?
<carlos> SteveA: I'm updating it atm
<salgado> to get my branch running there
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> kiko: also, stu tested it with a GET.  xmlrpc uses POST only.  now, it should have returned a 501 or something, not just closed the connection, but that's probably a bug in my server code.
<kiko> I see
<kiko> ok cool
<sabdfl> greetings lunchpadders!
<SteveA> hi mark
<SteveA> kiko: anyway, i'll try it on staging when carlos has done with updating it
<kiko> ok, thanks SteveA 
<SteveA> the test method of xmlrpc works in production anyway.  i just tried it from outside
<kiko> okay, it's probably just stub's test.
<malcc> I'm glad I'm not the only one who always reads the name as lunchpad
<kiko> SteveA, btw, Znarl would like to add xmlrpc.launchpad.net to their monitoring, but it needs to respond back with something useful first.
<kiko> malcc, that must be a sign from heaven
<SteveA> he can monitor it with a POST
<kiko-fud> SteveA, just POST / ?
<SteveA> no
<malcc> kiko, what, that I like lunch? You don't need signs from heaven to tell you that, just eyes. Or scales.
<SteveA> i can supply a python script that will do a test
<kiko-fud> can you email him with details, SteveA? cool!
<SteveA> i think that would be more useful than a GET when we don't care about GET for it
<SteveA> i wonder if Znarl is around?  i'd like to negotiate what kind of test is useful to him.
<kiko-fud> malcc, the sign is that it would be lunchtime for me at this moment
<kiko-fud> SteveA, he is around.
<SteveA> i could provide a small python script, for example
<Znarl> SteveA : Yes, please do and I'll add it into our monitoring system.
<SteveA> Znarl: what do you need?  a python script that gives an exit code of 0 for "okay" and 666 for "problem" ?
<Znarl> SteveA : A URL would be better, and a POST string.  We already have reliable http monitoring stuff in place.
<SteveA> ok
<kiko-fud> carlos, we need proper validation to avoid https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-05-15/A37
<kiko-fud> the tarfile.open() call needs to check if ReadError is raised
<carlos> right, is there a bug filed?
<kiko-fud> not sure -- matsubara?
<kiko-fud> ir can also raise ValueError which is very unfortunate
* matsubara checks
<kiko-fud> but which we should work around in a different way
<matsubara> kiko-fud, carlos: bug 42584
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42584 in rosetta "OOPS in pots upload page while uploading invalid compressed tarball" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42584
* carlos -> out
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> better wait for staging
<salgado> carlos, is it the merge that takes too long when updating staging?
<carlos> salgado: yes
<salgado> hmmm. I guess it's not easy to tell how much more time it's going to take, based on previous experince?
<carlos> salgado: bzr finished
<carlos> It will take 5 minutes or so
<salgado> oh, that's great
<salgado> carlos, is there a db update included in this process?
<carlos> salgado: yes
<carlos> the path is already applied
<carlos> patch
* glatzor hugs carlos
<glatzor> thanks for fixing these issues so fast
<carlos> glatzor: the kde thing is not yet fixed, but Riddell told me that he will upload a new version of that package today, so I guess tomorrow it should be fixed
<glatzor> you did all you could. 
<carlos> SteveA, salgado: staging is back to life
* carlos -> out
<carlos> later!!!
<SteveA> thanks carlos
<SteveA> kiko-fud: i confirm that xmlrpc.staging.launchpad.net is working properly
<salgado> thanks carlos!
<kiko-fud> thanks SteveA 
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<bradb> kiko: phone call time?
<kiko> yep
<ddaa> kiko: pong
<mdke> jordi: happy birthday
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah. i'm about to go to bed soon, though.
<salgado> BjornT, quick question, then: in GeneralFormViewFactory(), does the GeneralFormView gets created inside the call to SimpleViewClass()?
<jordi> mdke: thanks dude!
<BjornT> salgado: no, not quite. a new class is created, which has GeneralFormView as a base class.
<salgado> BjornT, I see. but that does result in GeneralFormView.__init__() being called?
<jordi> my email is mess a mess right now
<BjornT> salgado: no, it shouldn't do that.
<sivang> jordi: happy birthday, how old are you? :)
<mdke> VERY old
<crimsun> kiko: ping
<crimsun> kiko: unping, sorry
* ddaa -> bed
<claude> someone here ready to validate a pot file in rosetta import queue?
<claude> carlos, jordi ?
* bradb & # out
<lifeless> morning
<__kaffeefilter> gmorning
<sivang> morning lifeless , so knis are now part of bzr upstream? (trying to speculate how long to wait before Jeff updates the dapper packages with it ;-))
<sivang> knits, even
<lifeless> sivang: huh ? dapper packages use knits by default
<sivang> lifeless: hmm, since when? :) (funny to know I used them already)
<lifeless> since we release 0.8
<sivang> ah. so I was supposed to see a performance improvment since 0.8 ?
<LarstiQ> sivang: weaves don't get autoupgraded
<sivang> LarstiQ: I see, let's move to #bzr
<kiko> wow
<kiko> that was a long interlude
#launchpad 2006-05-21
<raphink> hi there
<sivang> hey raphink !
<raphink> is it possible to export the new po files from rosetta back to the language-selector package ? currently the desktop files cannot be translated 
<raphink> hi sivang
<kiko> raphink, just request an export. have you done so?
<raphink> kiko: who do I request it to?
<kiko> raphink, on Launchpad!
<raphink> kiko: ...
<kiko> raphink?
<raphink> you mean I should request all the po files manually from LP
<raphink> then add them to the package
<raphink> ?
<mdke> raphink: which package do you have in mind?
<raphink> language-selector mdke
<raphink> its been translated in many languages
<kiko> you can request a tarball export, raphink 
<raphink> kiko: ic
<mdke> it's likely that the language-selector package uses langpacks, which get weekly uploads from pitti
<raphink> mdke: the desktop files are still not translated
<raphink> mdke: the langpacks don't update desktop files, do they?
<raphink> language-selector builds the desktop files with desktop.in files using .po
<mdke> yes, afaik
<raphink> so the package needs to be rebuilts with the new po files 
<raphink> imo
<kiko> raphink, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/language-selector/+pots/language-selector/+export
<raphink> s/rebuilts/rebuilt/
<raphink> yes I saw that kiko thanks
<mdke> but you should ask pitti
<mdke> try -devel
<raphink> sure thanks mdke :)
<raphink> pitti is not around lately though
<kiko> well, not at this hor
<kiko> hour
<mdke> you have to use email when he is asleep
<mdke> or watching star trek
<raphink> mdke: language-selector is an ubuntu internal app
<mdke> yes, I know
<raphink> so it wouldn't harm any upstream to sync the po files from rosetta I guess
<raphink> although I agree pitti should agree with it beforehand
<mdke> yes.
<mdke> I'm sure he has it in hand
<raphink> he has :)
<raphink> the big bug we had with kde was fixed today
<raphink> now we have KDE in french again :D
<raphink> such a relief, 15 days before release ;)
<raphink> I'll try locall to sync the po see if that works though
<raphink> so it's ready whenever pitti is around :)
<mdke> try these debs too, maybe they'll solve your problem
<mdke> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/langpacks/daily/
<raphink> the same happens with adept btw
<raphink> mdke: I have them installed daily 
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> and I'm up-to-date with them
<raphink> they don't fix desktop files translations
<kiko> raphink, because the packages require a rebuild?
<kiko> that's a problem, I think
<raphink> kiko: yes 
<raphink> the desktop files are built from desktop.in templates
<kiko> hmmm
<raphink> using the po files for translations
<raphink> so they need to be rebuilt
<raphink> and yes it's a problem
<kiko> that is indeed a problem. do you know if a bug has ever been reported on this, and if carlos or martin are aware of the problem?
<raphink> but desktop files are static translations
<raphink> the desktop files engine doesn't assume to find translations in mo
<kiko> right
<kiko> right
<mdke> I'd be willing to bet that they have it under control, but it is worth emailing pitti about it
<raphink> I'll talk to pitti tomorrow
<raphink> kiko: in order to fix that to the root, the functions that deal with desktop files in Qt would have to be recoded to search for i18n strings
<raphink> that's a huge change :(
<kiko> raphink, well, we could probably do a rebuild-world with new translations before release
<raphink> sure
<raphink> but the way we deal with po files
<raphink> we file them apart
<kiko> other than that, we'd need to generate desktop files as part of the generation of langpacks
<kiko> and provide them with langpacks
<raphink> so rebuilding the package won't change anything
<kiko> that is true
<raphink> if the po files have not been added 
<kiko> they need to go back in the loop
<raphink> yes
<raphink> if the po files are not in the package
<raphink> it won't change anything to rebuild it
<raphink> I shall talk to pitti
<raphink> :)
<kiko> mdz!
<raphink> hola mdz 
<lifeless> how is lovely mehiko ?
<mdz> muy bien
<raphink> :)
<mdz> hace mucho calor
<lifeless> ahha
<sivang> how was the flight? :)
<raphink> es lo pienso si
<raphink> eso
<mdz> easy
<lifeless> just a walk down the coast right ?
<raphink> mdz: not too tiring to drive that long?
<lifeless> :)
<salgado> lifeless, ping
<lifeless> hi
<kiko> it's lifeless!
<salgado> yo lifeless. can you insert some rows on staging's db for me?
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> one sec
<salgado> lifeless, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHAknk9.html
<lifeless> kiko: hey dude
<kiko> hey duder
<kiko> yawn 
<kiko> etc
<lifeless> done
<lifeless> salgado: this is done, until the next sync of course
<salgado> lifeless, it'd be great if you could disable the auto sync, too. :)
<salgado> I can mail stub, explaining why it's needed
<lifeless> pleas email stub
<lifeless> he'll be up in a few hours anyway
<lifeless> I'll have a look at disabling
<kiko> yawn
<lifeless> (cc launchpad please)
<salgado> okay. I'll email him, then
<lifeless> ok, I dont know where it is configured
<lifeless> hmm, one moreplace to check
<lifeless> ok, I'm not sure
<lifeless> I would rather not poke randomly on production :)
<kiko> it's staging, not production
<lifeless> syncing is a push operation
<lifeless> staging has no access to production; production has access to staging
<lifeless> I know where the scripts are to do it, I'm just not sure where the trigger is.
<kiko> salgado, in your email you only refer to the code update. did you not mean the db update too?
<salgado> yeah. although that'd be easily woraroundable, I think it's good to disable it too
<kiko> well, how can you work around the fact that you need those standard shipping options?
<salgado> inserting them again would be almost instantanous. :)
<kiko> if you had privileges
<MagicFa1> hello
<paulproteus> Hello.
<MagicFa1> Is there a tutorial I could direct a new member of our locoteam to know how to contribute to translations ?
<paulproteus> I'm afraid I don't know.
<jamesh> lifeless: pending-reviews on a knit repository seems to be working well
<lifeless> jamesh: sweet
<lifeless> jamesh: faster ?
<jamesh> lifeless: last two runs have been a bit under an hour each
<jamesh> but the performance in the past has been heavily dependent on what else is being done on chinstrap
<jamesh> so it is a bit early to tell
<lifeless> k
<jamesh> it probably is faster
<jamesh> it doesn't look like it is slower though, which is good :)
<dilys> Merge to dev/launchpad/sourcecode/bzrtools/: [r=jamesh]  ignore timezone in cscvs 'Date:' lines (r215: David Allouche)
<stub> mpool: Staging is all back up if you want to play with XML-RPC
<mpool> stub, thanks
<stub> is our preferred product series name 'main' or 'trunk'?
<jamesh> stub: "trunk" is created automatically for new products created through the web UI
<stub> ta
<jamesh> so it's probably the one to prefer
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/sourcecode/cscvs/: [r=jamesh]  test suite cleanups (r119: David Allouche)
<SteveA> histu
<SteveA> hi stub 
<stub> Morning
<SteveA> is there / was there a roll out today?
<stub> Not yet. I don't see much point, given we rolled out HEAD on Thursday. Are you aware of any patches that need to land?
<stub> I was going to wait until shipit-for-dapper and land then
<stub> So maybe tomorrow or Thursay. Thats my gut feeling.
<SteveA> ok, cool
<SteveA> mark said he was keen to get the translation priority stuff out soon.
<SteveA> it's a small change in rosetta, but will help direct translation efforts in the best directions for the dapper release
<stub> I don't think that has finished or landed yet - he just passed the branch to Carlos IIRC
<stub> Unless it is the one he said this morning he would land this evening
<SteveA> carlos has the branch, and is writing a small sql update script for it
<SteveA> mark/carlos needs an sql patch number from you for it, and a review of the patch, of course
<SteveA> other than that, the code is reviewed
<stub> I think they have the db patch number and approval (if I'm thinking of the right branch)
<SteveA> it's on the PendingReviews page as needs-review
<stub> The only thing in my queue is not related to translation priorities
<SteveA> oh yeah
<SteveA> then i guess you reviewed it
<SteveA> ta
<carlos> SteveA: yeah, mark got the patch number already
<carlos> hmm, but I thought my sql script would land inside the same SQL patch that mark wrote
<carlos> SteveA: if you talk with mark, please, tell him that he should change his laptop's timezone, is a bit difficult to know when is 'tonight' atm
<SteveA> "tonight" ?
<SteveA> i need more context
<carlos> SteveA: he sent me an email saying that his branch would land 'tonight'
<SteveA> and i also can't read email right now
<carlos> on Mon, 15 May 2006 10:55:09 +0100  (11:55 CEST)
<carlos> ok
<stub> It lands when it lands. If it gets into the queue now, it still won't be 'in rocketfuel' until tomorrow at the earliest. Assuming no conflicts or failing tests.
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> voice call?
<mpt> sure
<carlos> SteveA: should we have that voice call we talked about yesterday?
<SteveA> carlos: yes, although i'm in another call right not
<carlos> ok, ping me when you are ready, please
<SteveA> mpt: ?
<stub> Is it my imagination, or has the number of 'can't find debbugs bug #' errors increased rather than decreased with recent landings?
<BjornT> i'd be surprised if it had increased. i haven't looked at it, though, but i'll take a quick look.
<stub> This is just by eyeball - nothing scientific :)
<stub> If the errors are valid, we need to work out how to handle them automatically - eg. a special status for bugs we can confirm don't actually exist, or just removing the watches that don't exist in the db mirror after X days.
<stub> Don't know if we can do anything similar for other bugtrackers - I guess it depends on how much we trust the results of the probes.
<BjornT> stub: it shouldn't be that many errors, it will get better when bug 42573 gets fixed.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42573 in malone "Look in the debbugs archive when syncing bug watches" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42573
<stub> I'm on the 36th floor. wft are these ants coming from?
<stub> BjornT: Ahh... I thought that had landed. My mistake.
<KelebekUsr1> hello room
<SteveA> mpt_: hello
<SteveA> mpt__: hello
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<mpt__> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> hi mpt 
<mpt> BjornT, should the tests for get_sortorder_from_request go on launchpad/doc/bugtask.txt?
<mpt> in, rather
<BjornT> mpt: no. either in the function's docstring or in doc/bugtask-search-pages.txt.
<mpt> Docstring would be better?
<BjornT> yeah i think so, as long as the docstring doesn't get too big. but there won't be that many tests, so in the docstring will probably be fine.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> So this means the tests can't be run standalone, but they get run every time Launchpad is started
<BjornT> mpt: the test can be run standalone, and they will never get run when Launchpad is started.
<BjornT> tests aren't extracted from the docstrings automatically, you need to set it up yourself. but there are already some docstring tests in that module, so you don't have to do anything to get it to work.
<BjornT> you can look in browser/tests/test_bugtask.py if you're interested to see how it's done.
<mpt> ok, thanks
<mpt> ooh!
<mpt> if __name__ == '__main__': !
* mpt recognizes that from Dive Into Python ch. 2 :-)
<BjornT> if you want to run the tests, you can do 'python test.py test_bugtask'
<stub> SteveA: Did you want that wiki report as something readable, or a CSV?
<SteveA> csv is fine
<mpt> BjornT, the tests you wrote don't define what "TestRequest" is
<BjornT> mpt: ah, true. you need to add >>> from zope.publisher.browser import TestRequest
<Yannig> Would someone be able to answer me about a translation problem in debian-installer?
<mpt> BjornT, excellent, thanks
<Yannig> I have to translate US[ Translators: put here the ISO-3166 CODE of the country which should be 
<Yannig> selected as default for your language ]  into Occitan but the problem is that Occitan is not France official language so what should I do in your opinion?
<carlos> Yannig: hi
<ddaa> stub: can you give me back Launchpad admin membership please?
<ddaa> kiko removed it yesterday, but the +sourceadmin page is still unusable w/o it
<ddaa> (and I've got a couple of ubuntu devs asking for vcs imports)
<carlos> Yannig: well, is not a problem that is not an official language
<carlos> Yannig: I think you should put there the country that has more speakers for that language
<carlos> jordi: ^^^ 
<carlos> jordi: I think you could give us more input on that
<Yannig> Thanks carlos :)
<jordi> carlos: hi
<jordi> so, what's tthe question again?
<carlos> jordi: which country should Yannig select as the default country for Occitan?
<Yannig> France
<carlos> in the context of Debian installer
<jordi> I think it should be France.
<stub> ddaa: Done
<ddaa> stub: thank you
<carlos> ok
<jordi> Spain should be an option as well
<jordi> but France as default
<Yannig> Well, if you consider Catalan is part of Occitan but it's far from being commonly thought :)
<Yannig> And do you know if I should write another message to admins to tell them about the new translation team for Occitan (I created it after I emailed them my request)?
<carlos> Yannig: no, I will add it today
<Yannig> OK
<Yannig> I'm not in a hurry, it was just to know if the information given were enough :)
<carlos> Yannig: done
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<mpt> stub, ping
<stub> mpt: pong
<stub> Only 33 degrees out there... better have my swim before it gets too cold!
* stub taps his foot impatiently
<mpt> stub, can I get an r= for the latest variation of the BugTask severity+priority schema patch?
<mpt> The only difference from the previous one is that I'm not dropping the priority field
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix OOPS bug 44198 (Trying to traverse to a bug using a nickname with non-ASCII characters causes an OOPS) (r3556: Firstname Lastname)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44198 in malone "Trying to traverse to a bug using a nickname with non-ASCII characters causes an OOPS" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44198
<SteveA> BjornT: hello
<BjornT> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> BjornT: i'd like to meet with you one day this week, so we can think about how full functional tests of xmlrpc tests will work
<SteveA> thursday would be good for me
<BjornT> SteveA: ok, sounds good. thursday is fine for me as well.
<SteveA> ok.  10am ?
<BjornT> yeah, 10am is fine.
<SteveA> great
<stub> mpt_: Which branch is that?
<stub> sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2006-03-MaloneSimplifications ?
<stub> mpt_: If so, r=stub
<stub> Same patch number
* stub gives mpt a gold star sticker for updating comments.sql
<stub> (18:16:34) stub: mpt_: Which branch is that?
<stub> (18:18:27) stub: sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2006-03-MaloneSimplifications ?
<stub> (18:19:26) ivoks [n=ivoks@ubuntu/member/ivoks]  entered the room.
<stub> mpool mpt_ 
<stub> (18:21:28) stub: mpt_: If so, r=stub
<stub> (18:21:37) stub: Same patch number
<stub> (18:22:25) ***stub gives mpt a gold star sticker for updating comments.sql
<SteveA> mpt__ should bite the bullet and get irssi going
<stub> Or just use that cool OS X client ;)
<ivoks> i need suggestion
<ivoks> upstream amarok is OK
<ivoks> but LP placed hindu translation under croatian
<ivoks> hindu (hi) croatian (hr)
<ivoks> so, could that be purged or i should upload emtpy template?
<mpt__> stub, thanks
<carlos> ivoks: ?
<carlos> ivoks: let me check
<mpt__> stub, using an OS X client would defeat the point, which is to be running *some* IRC client over ssh on a server that doesn't have connectivity issues :-)
<ivoks> carlos: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/amarok/+pots/amarok/hr/+translate
<stub> Ahh...
<carlos> ivoks: could it be something related to https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/38472 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38472 in amarok "Korean instead of Kurdish imported into Rosetta" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<ivoks> carlos: could be
<carlos> ivoks: do you know if they fixed it recently?
<ivoks> carlos: amarok doesn't have po/hr at all (1.4rc3)
<ivoks> i'll try to find older version
<ivoks> heh... ubuntu source would be a good place to search
<carlos> ivoks: I just got ubuntu source
<carlos> and there is such .po file
<ivoks> so, it is upstream
<carlos> and yes, it's the Indi translation
<ivoks> can this be fixed in rosseta anyhow?
<carlos> so seems like they fixed it if you say that latest release doesn't have it
<ivoks> right
<carlos> ivoks: please, could you point me to the latest release tarball?
<ivoks> so, would uploading new, empty, template, overwrite old translation?
<ivoks> sec
<ivoks> http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/amarok/amarok-1.4-beta3c.tar.bz2
<carlos> yes, but the indi translations will still appear as suggestions
<carlos> so we need to remove them completely
<ivoks> ah, never mind that... :)
<mpt__> ugh
<mpt> Anyone got time to give me a Python lesson?
<SteveA> what's up mpt?
<mpt> I've got an error I don't understand, at least partly because it's in code I haven't (to my knowledge) changed
<SteveA> use the pastebin
<ivoks> yup
<mpt> ok
<erdalronahi> ping carlos
<carlos> erdalronahi: pong
<erdalronahi> Hi Carlos
* SteveA wonders where mpt went
<mpt> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filefRX1XR.html
<SteveA> ok
<mpt> I was getting a similar error about view/assignee/widget on another page
<SteveA> and the code you changed?
<mpt> The only change in this file is view/severity/widget to view/importance/widget
<mpt> well, that's not entirely true
<SteveA> do you get this error running a test?
<SteveA> or using launchpad interactively?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> both
<mpt> Everything that looks at a search page
<mpt> fails on either assignee widget or owner widget
<mpt> neither of which are anything to do with this branch
<SteveA> BjornT: do you have some time to help mpt with this?
<BjornT> sure, i'll take look
<carlos> erdalronahi_away: hi ?
<SteveA> thanks BjornT 
<mpt> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileIRhorI.html is the diff
<mpt> BjornT: self.importance_widget = CustomWidgetFactory(DBItemDisplayWidget)
<mpt> (which is copied directly from the method from self.status_widget)
<BjornT> mpt: make sure that your zope tree is up to date, it looks like a bug i fixed a while ago.
<mpt> What's the pull location for sourcecode/zope?
<BjornT> mpt: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/zope/3.2
<mpt> thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<mpt> BjornT: so 'echo "sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/zope/3.2" > .bzr/x-push-data; bzr revert'?
<mpt> (starting from sourcecode/zope)
<BjornT> mpt: no, 'bzr pull --remember sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/zope/3.2' should do
<erdalronahi_away> carlos: I just got your bugreport about the Corean imports resp. the Hindi into Croatian
<erdalronahi_away> and thought I'look whether you are here
<mpt> ah, nifty
<BjornT> mpt: the --remember makes it so that next time a simple 'bzr pull' is sufficient
* mpt tries to resist using strace as a proxy for sufficiently granular bzr progress feedback
<carlos> erdalronahi_away: I'm here, but going to have lunch
<carlos> erdalronahi_away: could we take later?
<carlos> s/take/talk/
<erdalronahi_away> of course, I have work to do, too
<carlos> ok, see you later then
<carlos> cheers
<erdalronahi_away> cheers
<ddaa> mpt: as much as good progress feedback fixes "foo is too slow" sort of bugs while actually slowing it down a bit, using strace will probably incurr an unacceptable slowdown.
<ddaa> mpt: OTOH, adding progress feedback points should usually be quasi-trivial
<mpt> matsubara: pong
<SteveA> mpt: guido w is back
<matsubara> mpt: did I ping you?
<mpt> matsubara: yes, but it was a few days ago :-)
<cprov> good morning 
<matsubara> mpt: oh, I don't remember, probably nothing important.
<olive> hello, how to close a support request in launchpad ?
<salgado> carlos, around?
<salgado> lifeless, around?
<lifeless> whatsup
<salgado> lifeless, so, I asked stub to do a code update on staging, but I think he forgot to run the script to update the db schema...
<salgado> can you do that for me?
<carlos> salgado: hi
<salgado> hi carlos. I needed to bother you about staging again. but I think lifeless is taking care of it for me
<carlos> lifeless: I will take care of this request
<salgado> thanks, carlos!
<mpool> SteveA: ping?
<olive> any idea how to close a request ticket in launchpad ?
<matsubara> olive: currently only the requester or a Launchpad admin can close a support request. that's a know bug.
<olive> i'm the requester
<olive> ticket 369
<olive> I can "reject request" but it's not what I want
<matsubara> olive: hmm I'm taking a looking at it. Indeed, the UI isn't very intuitive
<olive> yes ^^
<matsubara> olive: you can add a comment and mark it as answered or
<olive> ok
<olive> Status:  Answered
<olive> oh ok.
<olive> thanks ;)
<matsubara> olive: you're welcome
<carlos> salgado: hmm you will need to wait for my language pack export script until I'm able to update staging
<carlos> salgado: it's locking the database
<carlos> In 50 minutes or so it should be done
<SteveA> mpool: hello
<scp2004> how i do to encommend a ubuntu cd to my home?
<scp2004> sorry, my english is bad because i'm brazilian
<`6og> scp2004: you want to order an ubuntu cd?
<ddaa> breno_comp: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<ddaa> not taking orders at the moment
<breno_comp> i register now, and how i do?
<breno_comp> why?
<ddaa> it's all explained on that page
<ddaa> see also http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq#head-7eef2db63e0a75424cdd663ee6f7b8eedcf19607
<breno_comp> i saw, thanks
<breno_comp> here, all use linux?
<`6og> when did the sorting collums by clicking the title dissapear from LP? :( i used that all the time
<ddaa> recently, it was incorrect when there was multiple pages of bugs
<ddaa> since there was no easy fix, it was disabled
<ddaa> (it sorted only the current page, not the whole bug list)
<breno_comp> ahh
<breno_comp> you are a free man!!!
<kiko> ddaa, incorrect in actually not so many cases if you consider source package bug listings! I really think that change should have been discussed further, it was a cop-out solution :-/
<ddaa> I agree this is annoying, but any other solution would have been confusing at least.
<kiko> I don't think we discussed any other solutions but feature removal.
<ddaa> ideally, we would have a bit of javascript to do it correctly
<ddaa> a half-assed solution would be only enabling that on non-batched pages, which would be very confusing
<ddaa> since it would work in some pages, and not in others
<ddaa> the old situation was arguably the worst, so I consider the removal of the feature a net improvement
<breno_comp> Brazil is the piratary country, in brazil, all is pirate because the laws aren't used corretly
<breno_comp> and i am nervous with the situation of the brazil.... not laws, not justice, not of not
<kiko> ddaa, it's only an improvement for people who didn't use the feature, if you look at it honestly...
<breno_comp> did you see in tv, the attacks of gangs in brazil???
<kiko> breno_comp, I don't think thisis the right channel for this discussion.
<ddaa> kiko: I disagree
<SteveA> breno_comp: hi.  this is a channel for discussing launchpad.  please keep the conversation on-topic.
<ddaa> I was bitten myself by its confusing behaviour
<breno_comp> sorry
<breno_comp> ok
<ddaa> and a awkyard and reliable feature is better than a misleading error-prone easy feature
<kiko> "is better" is a questionable statement in any context.
<Yannig> carlos> Te puedo hacer otra pregunta tonta? ;)
<carlos> Yannig: sure, tell me, but in English, please, this is an English channel
<Yannig> Sorry :)
<Yannig> Well, two questions actually :)
<ddaa> kiko: ultimately, a lot of UI design is faith-based
<kiko> that's true.
<Yannig> First of all: I translate online when I'm on Windows and with gtranslator when on Linux. I've just noticed that the online translation are just considered as "suggestions" although I'm connected as Kokoyaya. Why? Any way to validate all these translations?
<Yannig> Secondly: I'm considered as an active member of ubuntu-l10n-oc team but https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-oc/+translations tells "No translations recorded from Ubuntu Occitan Translators." Any idea why?
<carlos> Yannig: where do you see they being as 'suggestions' ?
<carlos> Yannig: about the second one, we don't record there the translations from the team
<Yannig> 1) https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/oc/+translate?alt=fr&offset=700 (number 701)
<Yannig> 2) Not so important, it was just for stats love :)
<carlos> Yannig: let me finish with a small meeting and I will take a look.
<ddaa> funny
<ddaa> not-registered.com is indeed registered...
<ddaa> but none of no-route-to-host.{com,net,org}
<ddaa> though no-route-to.example.com is probably the safe bet
<carlos> Yannig: please, could you file a bug about it?
<carlos> Yannig: it should not be there as suggestion unless you removed it and clicked over the Submit translations button
<Yannig> carlos> Well, it may be the problem...
<malcc> Anybody give me a hint how to run doctests inside docstrings in a code module, eg lib/canonical/launchpad/validators/url.py?
<Yannig> As I work on both systems, I submitted oc.po file with some of the translations done online blank in the po file :(
<Yannig> If at least I could find a way to validate all these suggestions at once
<carlos> Yannig: that's the problem then...
<carlos> Yannig: not yet, but we will add a way to do it
<Yannig> So I should post a bug report about it?
<carlos> Yannig: well, not really, the system did exactly what you asked it to do...
<Adri2000> hello :)
<carlos> hi
<Adri2000> i have problems signing the code of conduct... : "str: The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct. Make sure that you signed the correct text (white space differences are acceptable)."
<Adri2000> my public key is correctly registered to launchpad, and if i gpg --verify the .asc it says it's signed
<Adri2000> any idea where the error could be ?
<matsubara> hi Adri2000 that's a known problem. bug 39547
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39547 in launchpad "Code of Conduct 1.0.1 signatures not accepted" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39547
<Adri2000> ok matsubara :) thanks
<kiko> matsubara, how about we fix that problem? what's the bug?
<matsubara> kiko: well, according to the bug report CoC 1.0.1 is unsignable 
<kiko> why?
<matsubara> kiko: further investiagtion needed to answer that
<kiko> do it
<matsubara> kiko: ok
<carlos> matsubara: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/44529
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44529 in rosetta "Translation import queue query needs validation." [Normal,Rejected]  
<carlos> matsubara: I rejected it, please, read the explanation there and tell me if you agree or not
<salgado> hey carlos. how's staging going?
<carlos> uupps
<carlos> salgado: I forgot about it O:-)
<carlos> doing last thing before turning it on
<matsubara> carlos: well, it sounds reasonable to me. is there a bug open for the issue you commented there?
<carlos> hmm
<SteveA> matsubara: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/44872
<carlos> seems like I forgot to file it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44872 in launchpad "xmlrpc should use the OOPS system" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<carlos> matsubara: I will file the bug and mark that one as a duplicate of the new bug
<matsubara> SteveA: thanks
<matsubara> carlos: I suppose then that bug 40321 would be a dupe of that too, right? And thanks for filing the bug. 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40321 in malone "We should sanitize all values from the URL generated in the advanced bug search form." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40321
<kiko> carlos, and staging?
<carlos> kiko: running analyze
<kiko> thanks
<carlos> matsubara: not really, that bug should raise UnexpectedFormData exception
<carlos> matsubara: I guess we should update the FAQ page...
<kiko> carlos, UFD is a bit of a let-down for two reasons:
<kiko> a) it generates an OOPS which appears in the daily reports
<kiko> b) it doesn't have a special page
<carlos> UFD?
<kiko> until we fix those, I don't think we should be promoting the use of UFD
<kiko> unexpected form data
<carlos> oh
<carlos> kiko: well, I was told to use it in London
<kiko> that's great, and it's okay to use it there, but until those steps are addressed it's not really the best solution
<carlos> and I don't think we should fix an URL that someone broke by hand if later we should raise it...
<carlos> where it is UFD
<kiko> I mean, the end-user gets an OOPS, matsubara gets an OOPS
<kiko> well, the batching code throws away arguments that are broken
<kiko> if you supply batch=3d12 or start=foo
<kiko> it's cheap to do
<kiko> at any rate, I just think we shouldn't do anything with UFD until a) and b) are addressed
<kiko> I can address a) though
<kiko> partially at least
<kiko> staging is up yippee
<carlos> in fact
<carlos> it was not London
<carlos> but after a launchpad meeting on January
<carlos> kiko: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DevelopmentMeeting20060126
<carlos> I raised it there
<kiko> yeah yeah
<carlos> kiko: my point is
<carlos> instead of expending time to remove those OOPs, fixing the arguments, let's expend some time adding that other error form
<salgado> carlos, would you do me another big favour and run https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHAknk9.html on staging? :)
<carlos> kiko, salgado: btw, staging is up and running now
<salgado> carlos, yeah, I saw it. thanks!
<carlos> salgado: done
<kiko> old news
<carlos> I need to leave now
<carlos> will be back later tonight
<carlos> see you
<kiko> night carlos 
* bradb & # submit-bzr-merge && lunch
<SteveA> SteveA: hello
<SteveA> stub: hello
<stub> SteveA: Hi
<SteveA> stub: i'm arsing about on staging
<mdke_> is there a way to remove a remote bug watch?
<mdke_> the one on bug #45040 seems to have been added by accident
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45040 in gnome-mime-data "Don't open any MP3 files..." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45040
<kiko> mdke_, no, but there will be soon.
<mdke_> cool
<siretart> is it possible to unsubscribe a group from a malone bug? if yes, how?
<bradb> siretart: No, not atm.
<siretart> ah, found it. #30532 - never mind
<salgado> kiko, the last changes Jane requested: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileWF2614.html
<kiko> looking.
<bradb> salgado: Not a big deal, but the "create a new account" link on https://ubuntu.shipit.staging.launchpad.net/ seems to be hardcoded to point at production.
<Yannig> carlos> Thanks for your answer
<Yannig> Bad luck, I'll try and find a way to send my po file before working online...
<Yannig> Meanwhile, I just have to find every "suggestion" to validate them
#launchpad 2007-05-14
<ubotu> New bug: #114547 in malone "Warn about bugs assigned to inactive people" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114547
<carlos> morning
<Odd_Bloke> Hey guys, are there any prerequisites for setting up a super-project/project group?  The Warwick University GNU/Linux User Group have a couple of projects that are in Launchpad and it'd be cool to be able to group them...
<tjs> G'day, is there any way to have launchpad notify an irc bot about a commit?
<milian> hi there
<milian> is there a way to prevent the automatic subscription to bugs in a given project?
<Hobbsee> kiko: where's my cluebat?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/114616
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114616 in webmin "Broken package dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> did I promise you a cluebat Hobbsee? :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: no.  but you should have.  one can never have too many cluebats
<Hobbsee> kiko: but this is why we need to make ti harder to file bugs :P
<kiko> yeah
<wingo> launchpad's not updating its bzr mirror of my project, anyone know why?
<salgado> wingo, what's the project?
<wingo> salgado: http://code.launchpad.net/guile-gnome
<kiko> mwhudson, do you know anything about this?
<kiko> mwhudson, and also, why is pygtk not importing?
<mwhudson> kiko: no, but i can probably find out
<mwhudson> wingo: can you tell me a branch that should have updated?
<mwhudson> kiko: at a guess because the current vcs import is from cvs and pygtk is using svn now
<wingo> mwhudson: for example, https://code.launchpad.net/~andywingo/guile-gnome/atk
<mwhudson> wingo: not sure instantly, will try to look in a bit
<wingo> mwhudson: thanks
<wingo> I filed a "question" about it, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/6528
<kiko> mwhudson, can we update that, you think?
<mwhudson> kiko: probably
<kiko> mwhudson, feeling brave?
<mwhudson> kiko: not really
<mwhudson> wingo: it seems no bzr mirror branches are updating...
* mwhudson and ddaa on it
<beuno> mrevell: ping me when you're around  :D
<mrevell> beuno: I'll pong you instead :)
<beuno> much better, how's it going?
<mrevell> beuno: Not bad, thanks :) You?
<beuno> fighting with a cold, it's winning 2-1
<beuno> :D
<beuno> do you want to play around with the Launchpad Etiquette idea?
<mrevell> :)
<mrevell> Yeah. 
<Hobbsee> launchpad etiquette?
<mrevell> As I said in my email, I think we need something simple and overarching - like the Ubuntu CoC "Ground Rules" section - followed by tool-specifics
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah, a general introduction to being a good Launchpad citizen
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Without being patronising. So, something like a CoC for Launchpad.
<Hobbsee> nice
<beuno> mrevell: the idea popped into my head after an incident where someone started adding teams to their team
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I'd love to hear your thoughts on it!
<beuno> which created some panic
<mrevell> beuno: Right
<beuno> (emails flying everywhere)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, ettiquite on teams being subscribed to bugs, etc, would be good
<mrevell> beuno: So, to me that would be one of the specific "It's best not to do this"  situations.
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering how much it's needed though - those who dont use common sense dont read teh documentation either
<beuno> Hobbsee: I was thinking something very short and simple that you could place somewhere when creating a new account (email even)
<Hobbsee> could be smart
<mrevell> Hobbsee: It's hard to encourage people to use Launchpad in a way that treats other people with respect, if you can't point at a document that says, "This is a good way to behave"
<Hobbsee> mrevell: that's a good point
<beuno> mrevell: that was my second point
<beuno> :)
<mrevell> :)
<beuno> I think examples work pretty well
<mrevell> I think the important thing is that it should be clear and simple. If you're new to Launchpad, there is a lot to take in.
<mrevell> So, it may be easy for someone to accidentally do something that affects other people badly.
<mrevell> beuno: What sort of examples are you thinking of?
<ubotu> New bug: #114651 in launchpad "Question emails don't have in-reply-to/references headers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114651
<beuno> mrevell: like when filling a bug, not to add 9 comments after
<beuno> as in explaining the consecuences of your actions in Launchpad
<mrevell> beuno: I have a concern.
<beuno> I'm not sure what the best example is, but it's probably not clear to a lot of people that when something gets changed, a lot of emails get sent
<beuno> mrevell: scaring users into not using it?  :D
<mrevell> beuno: Yeah, but also
<mrevell> beuno: we could end up with a long list of examples, which could make the document unmanageable and become quickly outdated. That's not a reason to throw out using examples, we just need to think of the best way to handle them.
<mrevell> I think the more general principles that we can establish, the better.
<beuno> mrevell: absolutely, I think one good example can give you a general idea
<mrevell> Do you think we could update the interface text to make some of this more obvious?
<mwhudson> wingo: should be updating again now
<mwhudson> may take a while
<wingo> mwhudson: thanks for looking at it
<beuno> mrevell: absolutely, adding a few words on *what* is going to happen besides the specific action would help a lot
<beuno> as in "You're about to asociate a new team, please keep in mind all members from both teams will be emailed about this change"
<mwhudson> wingo: if it happens again let us know
<mrevell> beuno: Do you think that could annoy experienced users? It would take up space. Perhaps we could have a "hand-holding" mode, not that I know if that's possible.
<wingo> will do
<beuno> mrevell: well, it depends on where you place the text, I don't think a few words somewhere will annoy anyone
<beuno> and since launchpad is so big, their might be people who have used it for a long time, but not a specific part, and that might be helpful
<mwhudson> kiko: ddaa has told me how to re set-up the pygtk import
<mwhudson> kiko: but i'm too fried to try it now...
<ddaa> wise decision
<mrevell> beuno: Okay. Cool. I'm going to seek input from as many different users as possible. In a few minutes, I'll post to the launchpad-users lists to open the discussion. It'd be great if you could reply with your thoughts.
<beuno> mrevell: sure, I have a couple of specific cases I had thought of scribbled somewhere, I'll keep looking for it and reply in the mailing list
<mrevell> beuno: excellent, thanks
<beuno> mrevell: thanks for the quick feedback  :D
<mrevell> mrevell: No probs. I think this is a really great thing to be doing, so thanks for bringing it up. I'll ping you when I've sent the mail.
<mrevell> beuno: Okay, sent :)
<Rinchen> +1
<beuno> mrevell, :D
<mrevell> Rinchen: Hey, feeling better?
<Rinchen> mrevell, yes, thanks :-) 
<Rinchen> so good in fact the wife had me working all weekend
<mrevell> Rinchen: Glad to hear it :)
<mrevell> Rinchen: Got time for a call at some point this week?
<Rinchen> yes sir, especially for you
<mrevell> great, thanks :)
<mrevell> Okay, I'm afk until tomorrow. Rinchen: I'll mail you.
<Rinchen> okey dokey
<ubotu> New bug: #114657 in launchpad-answers "Cannot add subscribers to skipped list because of bad indentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114657
<sjmorgan> is launchpad.net down?
<kiko> sjmorgan, working for me
<sjmorgan> are you sure it isn't cached?
<kiko> sure
<kiko> what are you getting?
<sjmorgan> it redirects me to https:// and then it just can't seem to connect
<kiko> sjmorgan, are you sure you are able to connect to https sites from where you are?
<sjmorgan> good point, other https sites don't seem to be working either
<sjmorgan> how peculiar
<kiko> "technology"
<sjmorgan> i'm fairly sure it isn't a pebkac error
<sjmorgan> no new iptables rules or proxy settings
<sjmorgan> maybe it's my isp, can't think why though
<sjmorgan> i can connect using opera, weird
<sjmorgan> meh
<sjmorgan> thanks for your help
<Hobbsee> kiko: one of hte bugs that i filed got milestoned, etc, for 1.1 :D
<Hobbsee> maybe there is a point in filing bugs on LP
* Hobbsee should really go to bed.
<freezone> hi
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<flacoste> good morning mpt!
<beuno> mornin' mpt
<mpt> Odd_Bloke, yes, https://launchpad.net/projectgroups
<Odd_Bloke> mpt: Thanks.
<mpt> oh, that page is forbidden, odd
<mpt> so
<mpt> what I suggest
<Odd_Bloke> mpt: Heh, so it is.
<mpt> is going to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<thumper> morning
<mpt> after you've registered your individual projects
<mpt> and make a request that lists the projects you want to group together, and what you want the group to be called
<mpt> then a Launchpad admin can set it up for you
<Odd_Bloke> mpt: OK, cheers.
<ubotu> New bug: #114705 in launchpad "Security vulnerability checbox too easy to hit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114705
#launchpad 2007-05-15
<TeTeT> to register a branch with my lp account, should 'bzr push sftp://tspindler@code.launchpad.net/~tspindler/PROJECT/BRANCH' suffice?
<radix> TeTeT: code? hmm, I always use 'bazaar.launchpad.net', although maybe it's the same as 'code.launchpad.net'
<TeTeT> radix: thanks, bazaar works
<jml> code probably won't work
<thumper> code definitely won't
<TeTeT> so code is only for d/l and bazaar is used for read/write access?
<jml> TeTeT: right. code.lp.net serves the branches over http and bazaar.lp.net serves branches over sftp
<tjs> is there any way to get push notifications for launchpad branches to email/irc/anything?
<jml> tjs: just subscribe to the branch
<tjs> jml: ah
<tjs> cheers
<jml> tjs: that'll give you email. I haven't heard of any IRC bots yet.
<jml> (although it would be nice to have one)
<LaserJock> there are a number of email -> irc bots I should think
<TeTeT> I guess I understood the bzr tutorial wrong. I first did a bzr init, then bzr push. Now lp states that this is not a branch
<tjs> LaserJock: yeh but given most sane projects are on freenode it would be handy if launchpad provided a single bot, and allowed projects or teams to add an irc channel to their project or team for the bot to join (on freenode), you could then subscribe the bot to a branch for a given channel
<tjs> saves every project hosting their own email->irc bot
* Odd_Bloke was thinking exactly the same thing earlier today.  Spooky.
<ubotu> New bug: #114710 in launchpad-answers "Allow to post comments which are not information requests or answers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114710
<jml> mpt: look at this bad text! https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/bzr/bug-support
* mpt throws up his hat in horror
<dabaR> Hey! On the bugs page, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ I can see the last 5 bugs. How can I see the last 20, or 50, and so on?
<mpt> dabaR, https://launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?orderby=-datecreated
<mpt> which I got to by clicking "Search" on that page
<mpt> and then changing the sort order and clicking "Search" again
<dabaR> THank you.
<dabaR> mpt.
<ubotu> New bug: #114736 in launchpad "login password problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114736
<jamesh> thumper: reviewers meeting?
<thumper> jamesh: two minutes, just finishing salgado's review
<jamesh> sure.
<thumper> jamesh: back and ready
<jamesh>  * Roll call
<jamesh>  * Next meeting
<jamesh>  * Queue status.
<jamesh>  * Urgent review requests (lifeless for .au)
<jamesh>  * New reviewers (lifeless for .au)
<thumper> here :)
<jamesh> me too.
<jamesh> for the next meeting, is the normal time okay?
<thumper> jamesh: what is the normal time?
<jamesh> that'd be 21st May, 0600 - 0645 UTC
<thumper> how about 5 UTC?
<thumper> as that is 5pm here
<thumper> 6 UTC is 6pm
<thumper> who else normally attends apart from AU and NZ?
<BjornT> hi
<jamesh> often we've got Bjorn at the review meeting (since he can easily go to both)
<thumper> hi BjornT
<jamesh> so going earlier could be a problem for him
<thumper> jamesh: are the review meetings normally long or short?
<thumper> a short meeting at 6 would be ok
<jamesh> thumper: usually short.
<thumper> ok, let's stay at six then and I'll see how it goes
<jamesh> * Queue status
<jamesh> we've got 7 branches in the red, and 5 not
<jamesh> which isn't too great
<thumper> no
<jamesh> but I guess the branches going through new reviewers have a bit of extra latency due to the re-review
<thumper> there is one really old one
<thumper> mpt notices this
<jamesh> BjornT: can you check to see how bac and statik are going on their branches?
<BjornT> jamesh: sure
<jamesh> thumper: that branch can't be approved by anyone other than kiko or SteveA
<thumper> jamesh: yeah, we know
<thumper> mpt is here (just in case you didn't realise)
<jamesh> ah :)
<jamesh> thumper: how have you found doing reviews so far?
<thumper> time consuming
<thumper> context switching hasn't been too bad
<thumper> I'm definitily in favour of smaller branches
<jamesh> well, we had a few reviewers unavailable recently (UDS, etc), so we should be able to spread them better now
<thumper> jamesh: it is good to see more code though
<thumper> we are currently going through designing the review process for lp
<thumper> so if you have any particular comments or suggestions, feel free to bring them up
<jamesh> BjornT: at the .eu meeting, tell statik to reject his second review if he won't be able to complete it in reasonable time
<jamesh> so it can be reallocated
<BjornT> jamesh: ok
<jamesh> okay.  Does anyone have anything else they want to bring up?
<thumper> just the afore mentioned design work
<BjornT> thumper: as for suggestions for the review process in lp, it'd be nice to be able to review branches via e-mail, and not have to use the web interface.
<jamesh> thumper: you might want to look through the launchpad-development-infrastructure bugs for things people have wanted
<thumper> ok, cool
<jamesh> I guess that's about it then.
<jamesh> meeting ends.
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #114746 in Ubuntu "unable to install Ubuntu 7.04 on Compaq V6320" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114746
<carlos> morning
<cprov> good morning !
<ubotu> New bug: #114753 in launchpad "Launchpad thinks that we have no female contributors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114753
<Hobbsee> heh.  that's a dupe
<ajmitch> females? that's a novel concept
<Hobbsee> they dont exist on the interweb.
<ajmitch> exactly
<ubotu> New bug: #114763 in malone "View for approving many nominations at once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114763
<ubotu> New bug: #114766 in malone "Only bug contacts should be able to nominate a bug for a release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114766
<raphink> hello
<raphink> how do I ask for a group to be used as a translation group for a language on rosetta?
<kiko> raphink, just make a case for it to any Rosetta developer -- carlos or danilo or jtv
<raphink> ok
<raphink> thanks
<carlos> raphink: we have a request pending
<kiko> I can set one up if you need it
<carlos> raphink: did you send it?
<carlos> kiko: don't worry, I will handle it
<raphink> I sent a ticket to give info on the countries where papiamento is spoken
<raphink> now I'd like the papiamento group (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-pap) to be added as the official translation team for this language
<raphink> carlos: https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/6629
<raphink> this is the ticket about the countries where papiamento is spoken
<kiko> I saw that!
<raphink> just added info to it 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> shall I open a new ticket for the translation group too?
<carlos> raphink: ok
<carlos> raphink: did you create the ubuntu team?
<raphink> yes carlos
<raphink> I'm the admin of it
<carlos> raphink: oh, right
<carlos> sorry, I didn't see the link you pasted
<carlos> no need to file the ticket
<raphink> ok
<carlos> I'm going to do it right now
<raphink> I'm not a fluent papiamento speaker myself, but I would like to encourage translations in this language
<kiko> raphink, what is papiamento like?
<raphink> I might transfer the leadership of the gruop to a native speaker if the translations start seriously
<raphink> kiko: it's a creole language
<raphink> mixing spanish, portuguese, french, english, dutch
<kiko> raphink, so a fusion?
<raphink> and arawak indian
<kiko> right
<raphink> http://www.extrabon.com/
<raphink> this is a newspaper in papiamento
<raphink> from Bonaire
<Hobbsee> yay, a reply on a malone bug :)
<kiko> raphink, that's amazing. I can almost understand it!
<raphink> sure
<raphink> kiko: I discovered papiamento (it's one of my wife's mother tongues) not long after studying esperanto and ido
<raphink> and I found that it was very close 
<jtv> Didn't it start out as a pidgin of Portuguese?
<raphink> this language mixes so many european languages that it naturally gets to sound like a constructed european language
<raphink> yes jtv, that's what wikipedia says
<poolie> hello all
<raphink> but the netherlands antilles have been occupied by the spaniards, the french, the english and eventually the dutch
* jtv hangs head in shame
<raphink> why in shame?
<raphink> hi poolie
* jtv is dutch
<raphink> hehe I see ;)
<raphink> jtv: I was wondering if I could maybe hire some papiamento translators on #ubuntu-nl
<raphink> announcing the team to try and find papiamento speakers
<raphink> ;)
<poolie> and the spanish invaded the netherlands, at some point
<poolie> hard to imagine
<jtv> poolie: IIRC the Spanish sort of married into the place, but got into trouble there for raising taxes and standardizing on catholicism
<kiko> there's nothing wrong with taxes and catholicism!!
<Hobbsee> mmm....taxes
<Hobbsee> nothing wrong with taxes, as long as they're payable to me.
<kiko> mmmm... catholic schoolgirls
* Hobbsee thumps kiko 
<kiko> ai
<raphink> thank you carlos
<gnomefreak> Lp is down?
<kiko> gnomefreak, worksforme but beta appears to be down.
<gnomefreak> yeah im using beta and it looks down. thank you :)
<kiko> most welcome
<kiko> Hobbsee, that was a chili peppers reference though.
<Hobbsee> kiko: really now?
<kiko> yeah: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catholic_School_Girls_Rule
<jtv> kiko: not to the film, "Catholic Schoolgirls (Heaven Help Us)"?
<Hobbsee> kiko: i see, i see...
<carlos> raphink: you are welcome (sorry, I got a phone call and was not able to notify you that I added the team)
<raphink> no problem :)
* popey moos at kiko 
<kiko> popey!
* popey coughs qunu
<popey> ;)
<kiko> where are francis and curtis???
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #114791 in launchpad-bazaar "'Browse code' link doesn't work after reassigning the branch registrant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114791
<ubotu> New bug: #46025 in malone "Advanced Search needs a 'search by date opened' option" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46025
<ubotu> New bug: #114796 in launchpad "Login form should remember email address after failed login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114796
<Ng> does lp know anything about the changelogs for a new version of some package it's built?
<Ng> by which I mean, if I'm looking at a package in LP, can I get the changelog without finding it on changelogs.ubuntu.com?
<sabdfl> Ng: should be able to, yes
<Ng> sabdfl: ok I must be blind then, I'll poke around. thanks.
<sabdfl> Ng url of your package?
<Ng> sabdfl: I was looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/linux-image-2.6.22-3-generic/2.6.22-3.9
<Hobbsee> Ng: yes you can, but it's not intuitive, and i'm not sure it shows the full changelog.
<Hobbsee> take the version number out of that at the end, and look in the left panel, iirc
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<Hobbsee> Ng: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/linux-source-2.6.22
<Hobbsee> Ng: found from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22 and clicking on the release
<Hobbsee> (left hand pane on that)
<Ng> aha
<Ng> thanks Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> but it's bloody difficult to find, and quicker just to look up changelogs.u.c
<Hobbsee> or use aptitude changelog foo
* Hobbsee should really file a bug about that
<Hobbsee> hmmm, seems it is the full changelog now - it used to not include who had actually done it
<AbdulioUnited> hi all
<AbdulioUnited> is there someone who had a problem to enable the "desktop effects" with ATI MOBILITY 7500?
<AbdulioUnited> THANKS
<Odd_Bloke> AbdulioUnited: You're in the wrong place.  You probably want #ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> AbdulioUnited: you want #ubuntu-effects
<AbdulioUnited> ok thanks 
<AbdulioUnited> Guys
<Daviey> hey ho - how can i register a new team?
<salgado> Daviey, https://launchpad.net/people/
<Daviey> thanks
<persia> Is there a mechanism that would allow one to change a bug into a question?  If so, where might I find further information?  If not, against which component should I file a feature request?
<Hobbsee> persia: no, none, and it was being discussed at UDS.
<persia> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<bdmurray> I sent an e-mail to a bug and it seems to have disappeared.  Could somebody check on it for me?
<bdmurray> eh, it was my mistake
<keir> i am starting a new OSS project, and i'm going to use bzr.
<keir> can i host it on launchpad?
<keir> anyone alive
<salgado> keir, sure! please do
<keir> so launchpad will host the bzr branch also?
<keir> so at least more than just my computer will have a copy :)
<keir> ideally i'd like a wiki too
<keir> like trac
<keir> i'd much rather have all stuff in one place
<salgado> yes, it will host your code/history as well
<keir> ok
<keir> but it appears when i register a branch, it wants an external URL
<keir> will launchpad pull that then expose it?
<salgado> keir, just a second. I know there are a few different ways of setting this up, but I'm not sure about the difference between them
<salgado> keir, have you seen https://code.launchpad.net/+about ?
<keir> ah, ok
<keir> i just don't have an exposed branch, i was hoping to push into launchpad
<salgado> keir, I guess this is what you need:
<salgado>  Launchpad also provides hosting for Bazaar branches. First, you need to register a SSH key from your person's page. Click on your name at the top of any Launchpad page when logged in to go to your person's page. To create a hosted branch, use the bzr push command. The destination URL must be of the form:
<salgado>     sftp://user@bazaar.launchpad.net/~registrant/project/branch 
<keir> aaah
<salgado> keir, I took that from the help section (top left) of https://code.launchpad.net/
<keir> salgado, thanks for all the help!
<salgado> keir, you're welcome
<keir> wow, launchpad is slick
<keir> though i don't see how i can host generic static pages (i.e. the projects website) on launchpad
<keir> do i still require an external url for static pages?
<Odd_Bloke> keir: I believe so.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<jml> morning all
<ajmitch> hey jml 
<ajmitch> enjoying NZ? :)
<jml> ajmitch: yus.
<jml> ajmitch: Dunedin's a really nice place :)
<ajmitch> yeah, I just got back to dunedin on monday, a little cooler than sevilla :)
<jml> I can imagine.
<TheSheep> hello, I was just wondering, anybody uses Opera here?
<TheSheep> because the bug list desn't look too good: http://sheep.art.pl/misc/shot.png
<sabdfl> yikes
<sabdfl> that's ugly
<sabdfl> if you can pinpoint the issue, we can fix it, but i don't think anyone here uses opera
<bdmurray> lifeless: ping
#launchpad 2007-05-16
<johan> Hi, which product/project should I report bugs which are related to the javascript menus used in launchpad?
<thumper> johan: launchpad
<mpt> TheSheep, I fixed that bug over a week ago, I'm sorry the fix hasn't been applied yet
* mpt investigates
<TheSheep> mpt: to me it looks like some elemnts are not closed properly, and ff and opera autoclose them differently
<johan> hi mpt 
<mpt> hi johan 
<johan> mpt: you'll love this bug; it should not be possible to select/active a menu entry if there are submenus
<TheSheep> mpt: it would be much easier to debug if the (x)html validated in general :(
<mpt> mthaddon, when are you next applying cherrypicks? Did you apply any last week?
<mthaddon> mpt: didn't last week - scheduled to apply Thursday 05:30 UTC
<mpt> TheSheep, it's because Opera 9.2 pays attention to a workaround for a CSS bug in Internet Explorer, without having the same CSS bug as Internet Explorer
<TheSheep> mpt: * html ?
<mpt> TheSheep, no, the triple-X hack
<mpt> TheSheep, in the meantime, you can use edge.launchpad.net
<TheSheep> mpt: thank you
<mpt> (if you receive a URL in an e-mail notification or whatever, change "launchpad.net" to "edge.launchpad.net", e.g. bugs.edge.launchpad.net)
<TheSheep> mpt: by the way, great job, I find the options much faster with the new layout
<mpt> It's an improvement, yes
<mpt> johan, why not?
<johan> mpt: none of the menus I've used provides a way to both select and have sub menus/options
<mpt> johan, Mac OS menus used to :-)
<mpt> but the menus aren't my business, really
<johan> mpt: how confusing!
<mpt> yes
<mpt> The nearest analogy I can think of is the "File Bookmark" submenu in Netscape 4
<johan> luckily most of the people that ever used old Mac OS are now dead :-)
* mpt kicks johan in the pants
<mpt> johan, meanwhile, we're wondering why you're not jdahlin any more
<johan> mpt: easy, johan is now available
<mpt> The previous johan is now dead? :-)
<johan> mpt: I /ghost him almost everyday :D
<johan> Maybe, but only if he ever used old Mac OS.
* mpt feels mortal
<ubotu> New bug: #114921 in launchpad "Javascript menus are difficult to use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114921
<atoponce> is there an admin around that can make an admin decision? :)
<thumper> atoponce: not really, most are sleeping
<atoponce> thumper: i think we chatted last time
<thumper> atoponce: what decision are you after?
<atoponce> about the CA LoCo page
<atoponce> i need to make a member an admin
<atoponce> as the current admin has gone awol, with no email replies from me at all
<atoponce> https://launchpad.net/~california.team/
<thumper> atoponce: perhaps best to go through Jono as he is LoCo person, and he can poke the appropriate people
<atoponce> mark nielson is the current admin, and he's approving new members, but every attempt to contact has failed
<atoponce> jono is tough to get ahold of
<thumper> atoponce: I'm sure he'd answer his emails
<atoponce> ok. i'll fire an email his way
<thumper> atoponce: if still you have no success, try during the workday of europe
<atoponce> ok
<atoponce> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #114929 in launchpad "Team description field should suggest including participation instructions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114929
<gdoubleu> do I contact feedback@launchpad.net to request the import of a project from CVS or is there an online form to request this?
<jamesh> gdoubleu: what is the project?
<gdoubleu> jamesh: I just registered the pymetrics project on launchpad, which I was wanting to import from the PyMetrics sourceforge project
<jamesh> gdoubleu: okay.  You'll notice that there is a "trunk" link in the Timeline section of the project page
<jamesh> gdoubleu: Launchpad binds imports to a particular release series of the project
<jamesh> gdoubleu: so if you go to the trunk series (https://launchpad.net/pymetrics/trunk), and then click the "Edit source" link in the actions menu you can fill in the details
<jamesh> that'll trigger a test import.  If the test passes, one of the admins will need to approve the import and make it available.
<ajmitch> jamesh: and if it comes back as "Do Not Import"?
<jamesh> ajmitch: ddaa or mwh would investigate it
<jamesh> to check whether it is a problem with our importer, or if the details were entered wrong
<ajmitch> do I need to file a support request to get it looked at?
<jamesh> I don't think so.
* ajmitch was trying to get the stable f-spot branch imported last week
<jamesh> ddaa often emails the person directly.
<jamesh> ajmitch: ah.  we don't generally do non-mainline imports, since cscvs doesn't easily handle related branches
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> so I just need to use bzr-svn directly
<jamesh> so e.g. you wouldn't be able to merge the changes you make on a 0.3 branch forward to one based on the main branch
<gdoubleu> jamesh: so on the import page I've selected CVS, entered ":pserver:anonymous@pymetrics.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/pymetrics" as the Repository, "metrics" as the Module.  What am I supposed to enter for Branch?
<jamesh> gdoubleu: MAIN
<gdoubleu> and after the import, I will be able to make bzr branches from that, correct?
<jamesh> gdoubleu: yes.
<gdoubleu> jamesh: very cool, thanks for the help
<jamesh> you'd be able to do "bzr branch lp:pymetrics"
<gdoubleu> I saw that when you add a branch you can tie it to a bug.  Is this still possible if the project is using an external bug tracker?
<jamesh> gdoubleu: not directly.
<jamesh> gdoubleu: if you have a bug on the Ubuntu package of pymetrics, you could link that to the remote SF bug and to your branch
<jamesh> gdoubleu: you should probably link the project to the SourceForge tracker here: https://launchpad.net/pymetrics/+launchpad
<mpt> BjornT, have you seen Valient Gough's message on launchpad-users@?
* Fujitsu was rather scared at the sight of htat.
<jamesh> mpt: I think it is a case of confusion between bugs on upstream projects and ubuntu packages
<jamesh> compare https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/encfs with https://bugs.launchpad.net/encfs
<carlos> morning
<lifeless> moin
<lifeless> bdmurray: yo
* tokj is away: I'm busy
* tokj is back (gone 00:02:39)
<gnomefreak> the guy with the postfix issue is at it again :(
<jamesh> same bug?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> its not a dupe either so noone ever redupped it
<jamesh> what's the bug number again?
<gnomefreak> im looking at it im not sure if same but this bug is bug 114943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114943 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]  [@IA__gtk_style_attach] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114943 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<jamesh> gnomefreak: last message is 2 hours ago according to the bug page.  Are the messages still coming through?
<gnomefreak> let me check times on emails
<gnomefreak> yep almost 3 hours ago
<gnomefreak> i guess you got this one already?
<jamesh> maybe
<jamesh> gnomefreak: fyi: the problem appears to be related to mangling performed by spammotel.com (it appears to lose the return-path and rewrite the from address).  BjornT is putting together a fix to drop these sort of messages despite the mangling.
<gnomefreak> jamesh: ok ty
<ubotu> New bug: #115020 in rosetta "Allow copying translations when creating a new product release" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115020
<putt1ck> hi
<putt1ck> A question: has does a project become a super-project?
<Odd_Bloke> putt1ck: It could get bitten by a spider... :p  I believe the standard procedure is to ask in Answers and wait for a response.
<putt1ck> Then off I go to ask... Thanks :)
<BjornT> time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda == * Roll call
<BjornT>  * Next meeting
<BjornT>  * Queue status.
<BjornT>  * Other Business
<BjornT> who's here?
<bac> me
<salgado> me
<BjornT> flacoste: ping
<BjornT> barry: ping
<flacoste> me
<barry> me
* barry thought he still had 2 minutes :)
* jordi_ just says hello! :)
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT> next meeting will be 2007-05-23, at 1400 UTC as usual
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> there are 9 open reviews, 5 of them are over the 2 day service target.
<BjornT> bac: you have an old one. how's it going with it?
<bac> i did that review last wednesday and submitted it to kiko for mentoring.  he's been in london/uds/london until yesterday
<BjornT> salgado: do you know how statik is doing with his branches?
<flacoste> BjornT: statik is on vacation this week
<bac> yesterday he acknowledged it and said he'd make it a priority
<salgado> BjornT, I couldn't talk to him before he went on holidays
<barry> i wonder if we don't need a new tag, something like mentor-review ?
<bac> barry:  +1
<flacoste> i don't think it's needed
<flacoste> since this is a transition thing
<bac> statik indicated he would be reading email in the evenings
<flacoste> should we reassignthem?
<BjornT> ok. i'll re-assign statik's branches after the meeting.
<BjornT> i also don't think mentor-review is needed, it should go away soon anyway.
<BjornT> SteveA: you have a (trivial) branch in your queue that's almost a month old.
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> anything else?
<flacoste> not from me
<barry> i'm good
<BjornT> cool, meeting ended. thanks for coming.
<bac> BjornT: thanks
<barry> short and sweet.  thanks BjornT!
<flacoste> thx BjornT!
<siretart> is it possible to have 'private' bzr branches in launchpad?
<siretart> like in 'only members of the team can look at them'
<radix> siretart: not as far as I know
<bac> siretart: at the moment private branches are not available in launchpad
<siretart> k. thanks!
<bac> np
<ubotu> New bug: #115050 in launchpad "[feature request]  XMPP uri for Jabber address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115050
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/~pochu/+packages has a broken link (the first package listed there, liferea 1.2.10c-0ubuntu1.1, which points to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/liferea/1.2.10c-0ubuntu1.1
<pochu> It seems like some packages (or some -proposed uploads, at least) lead to a broken link. Another example is firestarter 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3.2 at https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+packages
<pochu> Is there a known reason for that (e.g. I should wait some time till the package build or something else) or should I file a bug report?
<pochu> btw, it hasn't been uploaded to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/liferea/ yet, maybe that's the reason?
<carlos> pochu: having 404 errors is not correct so yes, you should file a bug (or check whether it's already reported)
<pochu> carlos: it isn't, gonna report right now :)
<carlos> pochu: ok, thanks
<Niwatori> is there anyone know how to create blueprints in launchpad?
<ubotu> New bug: #115078 in launchpad "Broken link in /people/me/+packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115078
<ubotu> New bug: #115084 in launchpad-answers "Find questions which have a bug linked" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115084
<kbrooks> need help quick 
<kbrooks> (sorry to interrupt if meeting now)
<kbrooks> anyway um how to ask a question to a project?
<kbrooks>  ah nm sry bye
<keir> is launchpad ever going to get a tighly integrated wiki?
<keir> after working with trac for ages, and REALLY liking it, i find the lack of pervasive wiki text unfortunate
<kiko> keir, it's a planned feature, definitely
<kiko> I also miss being able to format things nicely
<keir> also: what about integrating bundle buggy?
<keir> it's really become a linchpin(sp?) of bzr development
<kiko> that I don't think we have ever discussed
<pochu> kiko: I would like to add a bugwatch for a bug in Gentoo to a bug report, but Gentoo is not registered as a distribution. Is it possible to register it, as Debian and other distros are registered, or isn't it worth just for one bug report?
<keir> pochu, i suspect if you add Gentoo, then others will add other bugwatches.
<pochu> keir: that's a good point :)
<pochu> But I can't (neither want) add it myself. Maybe the registry administrators?
<kiko> pochu, it is possible to register it. what bug tracker does it use?
<pochu> kiko: it's bugzilla: http://bugs.gentoo.org/
<kiko> hang on.
<kiko> pochu, added.
<pochu> kiko: cool, thanks!
<johnc4510> atoponce: you here?
<atoponce> johnc4510: yeah. what's up?
<johnc4510> atoponce: is there a meeting here today, or have i missed it?
<atoponce> Wed May 16 20:21:10 UTC 2007
<atoponce> yeah. it was 12 hours ago
<johnc4510> rats
<johnc4510> atoponce: never can convert properly
<johnc4510> HEE HEE
<atoponce> 'date -u' is your friend
<johnc4510> atoponce: thanks, my problem is our launchpad page is administered by banditti and he is not active in loco, I need to find some way to add myself and one other as admins
<atoponce> what's your launchpad page?
<johnc4510> ?
<johnc4510> atoponce: here:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-arizona
<atoponce> johnc4510: so 'banditti' is no longer active?
<johnc4510> atoponce: he is not coming to meetings or answering emails     
<johnc4510> atoponce: he has never come to a meeting or visited the irc channel
<atoponce> johnc4510: ok. i would recommend getting in contact with a launchpad admin then. i am having the same issue with the california team LP page
<johnc4510> atoponce: thanks, is there a link for that?
<atoponce> not that i know of. you may want to email jono at ubuntu.com
<atoponce> he might be able to help
<johnc4510> atoponce: thanks so much    come visit us anytime,   
<Rinchen> johnc4510, please submit the request here https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<kiko> what's going on?
<Rinchen> <johnc4510> atoponce: thanks, my problem is our launchpad page is administered by banditti and he is not active in loco, I need to find some way to add myself and one other as admins
<Hobbsee> kiko: the world is exploding.  nothing major.  go back to sleep.
<kiko> yawn
<LaserJock> kiko!
<kiko> LaserJock!
<kiko> nice to see all these UDS people survived :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: sort of
<kiko> now now
<ajmitch> survived?
<ubotu> New bug: #115109 in malone "Search box not always visible at 800x600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115109
<kiko> the trip
<kiko> dupe
<mpt> yah, dup
<mpt> Yet another example, kiko, of a duplicate that probably wouldn't have been reported if we were using a single project for Launchpad
<mpt> because it was reported on Malone, and the original was on Launchpad, so wouldn't have shown up in the list of suggestions
<kiko> mpt, I think that's not the only explanation. we could also search for dupes through a project group's projects.
<kiko> there is a way to fix that without regrouping all our projects.
<mpt> That would be inappropriate most of the time, I think
<mpt> maybe it would be appropriate for bzr vs. bzrtools
<kiko> and for rosetta versus launchpad
<mpt> no, that's the same as the first example
<mpt> duplicate! :-P
<kiko> s/no, //
<kiko> yes
<kiko> I just don't see concrete evidence that grouping all our projects into one will help much.
<kiko> if it just means I need to file dupes every blue moon I am not bothered.
<mpt> there are other problems
<mpt> e.g. marking spec dependencies
<kiko> spec dependencies?
<mpt> You can't mark a blueprint in one project as dependent on a blueprint in another project
<matsubara> so, bug 94323 should be the master bug for 103303 as well?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94323 in launchpad "Large headings appear under tabs or push search field under tabs" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94323 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<mpt> Someone e-mailed me to apologize for reporting a duplicate and wanting to know what "soyuz" meant
<kiko> yes.
<mpt> "Well, you shouldn't need to know this, but ..."
<kiko> mpt, the blueprint limitation sounds like a bug.
<kiko> mpt, and again, searching through bugs in the project group would solve that.
<kiko> I mean, you should be able to depend a launchpad spec on a zope spec, hopefully.
<mpt> true
<mpt> but we're just dancing around the lack of bug categorization which large upstreams will need eventually anyway
<kiko> mpt, I think projects and project groups provide a good framework for that, whereas it appears you don't. I would rather we believed that what we have right now is good enough until we have good proof of otherwise.
<mpt> Mozilla is evidence otherwise
<mpt> so is Gnome
<kiko> I know that it isn't perfect but I also know that there are things we could do to make things better.
<mpt> and KDE
<kiko> evidence?
<kiko> I think that's a bit strong of a word.
<mpt> Yes, they have multiple projects which themselves have multiple components
<mpt> some of them have only two components, but others would be inconvenienced by their bugs being in a single bucket
<kiko> if you look real close up at the components you'll see that many projects don't actually split them up so well, and they could use tags to categorize them (in particular if we did official bug tags)
<kiko> so...
<kiko> I don't think we have /evidence/ that that's the right split
<kiko> just that there are other systems with more than two-level hierarchies
<kiko> with which i would agree
<mpt> If we can make tags fulfil this role, then great
<mpt> because that would be simpler than tags+categories
<kiko> mpt, help me get official bug tags implemented. the database table is already there!
<mpt> the who the what now?
<mpt> official bug tags?
<kiko> it's a way for projects to mark bug tags that are blessed
<kiko> we'd be able to favor them in many ways in the UI
<kiko> it'd be the bomb
<mpt> "official tags" is a near-oxymoron
<kiko> really?
<mpt> well
<mpt> in the Web apps that I see using tags
<mpt> other than Launchpad
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> I don't think it's crazy to say that certain contexts will have blessed certain tags.
<mpt> auto-completion would be nifty
<kiko> there are many other improvements we could make.
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> so for tags to replace the LP projects, we'd need a bugtracking tag and a translations tag and a distributions tag etc
<mpt> and for those to be offered as suggestions on the bug-reporting page
<mpt> "Customers who used this tag also used..."
<mpt> (j/k)
<kiko> I'd still rather they were separate projects
<kiko> but maybe that will change my mind once we see how it affects use of the feature.
<mpt> My motives are partly selfish here, because getting rid of the "malone" project probably would fix bug 88818 at a stroke
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88818 in malone "Many people report non-Launchpad bugs on Launchpad products" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88818 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<thumper> morning kiko
<kiko> I don't care very much about that bug. :)
<kiko> hey thumper!
<kiko> good to see you around
<thumper> of course we are around
<kiko> matsubara, flacoste: why is https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers/+question/6692 a 404?
<thumper> kiko: why do we need to have the project in the above url?
<matsubara> kiko: probably because someone changed the question target
<mpt> kiko, I reported that bug a few days ago
<mpt> the URL shouldn't contain the question target at all IMO
<flacoste> kiko, bug 112990
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112990 in launchpad-answers "Question URL shouldn't break when the question is retargeted" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112990
<kiko> thumper, good question, but mostly because we want the question to appear in the correct context.
<kiko> flacoste, thanks.
<mpt> and showing the correct context shouldn't rely on what's in the URL
<kiko> mpt, what should it rely on?
<thumper> kiko: oooh kay...
<mpt> kiko, context as retrieved from the DB
<flacoste> kiko: well, the context object could set it
<kiko> thumper, mostly. mpt and you know we could fetch that information from the question itself. but it's a lot easier if the URL stays sane while navigating under questions for launchpad..
<mpt> I think we overestimate the importance of URLs, *a bit*
<flacoste> that's exactly what I replied in the bug discussion
<thumper> kiko: I was more thinking of situations where the question moves between projects
<flacoste> well, not the overestimate part, but that URLs were part of the UI
<mpt> partly because we (the Launchpad team) got so used to navigating by URL when Launchpad's navigation was much worse than it is now
<thumper> kiko: and a good base url to hit like /bugs/+nnn
<kiko> mpt, it is easier both from the UI perspective and from the implementation perspective in Zope3, mind you.
<kiko> thumper, yeah, I don't disagree that's important
* thumper off to make coffee
<mpt> kiko, I know it's easy to implement, but I still think the harder way needs implementing, eventually for bugs too ;-)
<mpt> easier, I mean
<kiko> I don't think contextless bugs will help us..
<mpt> I'm not saying they should be contextless, but that they should have simple URLs if they have only one context
<mpt>  /questions/1234
<mpt>  /bugs/1234
<kiko> I think that as a shortcut is fine, but I am not sure the inconsistency in having them live there canonically is a good idea.
<mpt>  /bugs/1234?context=projectthatitwasfiledonsubsequently
<flacoste> hey mpt, thanks for your feedback on LiveHelp, but you still owe me comments on AnswerSpec
<flacoste> just a reminder...
<kiko> and I really don't like ?context=foo
<kiko> REALLY
<mpt> flacoste, sorry, I hadn't forgotten, I didn't get time for that one yesterday
<mpt> kiko, not only is it better Google-wise, it's also an easier URL to hack
<flacoste> mpt, no problem
<flacoste> mpt, what about the problem that the URL switch from /ubuntu/+questions to /questions/XXXX as you navigate from the listing to the question itself?
<flacoste> do you think we shouldn't care about that?
<mpt> flacoste, I don't think that is a problem. At all.
<kiko> I think it is, but..
<mpt> Getting back to the question list is a single mouse click.
<mpt> It's like Amazon not including category segments in its product URLs.
<kiko> I can't believe you are talking about amazon URLs!
<thumper> no one really looks at amazon urls
<thumper> they use the sensible search stuff
<thumper> and click through
<thumper> . o 0 (no one looks at the urls cause  they are long and ugly)
<mpt> ah, so there's the solution then
<kiko> bespoke URLs from the devil himself
<mpt> Make Launchpad URLs long and ugly so people don't look at them :-)
* kiko shakes his head
<mpt> Remember, I'm suggesting making them *shorter*...
<mpt> and without +s, even
<mpt> It's not as if I can take "https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers/+question/6692" and lop off the "/6692" and get something useful, that's *still* a 404!
<kiko> I think the fix for the bug could include making that DTRT..
<flacoste> kiko, redirect +question to +questions?
* mpt goes back to e-mail before this discussion can make him cry
<kiko> flacoste, that too! I was thinking more of /6692 and /6691
<jml> mpt: don't cry.
#launchpad 2007-05-17
<welshbyte> good evening
<welshbyte> how do i get emailed all bug activity related to a particular ubuntu package on launchpad?
<Hobbsee> welshbyte: on hte main bugs page for the package
<Hobbsee> something about bugmail settiongs
<welshbyte> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> did you find it?
<welshbyte> yup, tick boxes under the bugmail settings, thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115148 in rosetta "problem with the "show" filter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115148
<jjesse> i have created a bzr branch for keep documentation on launchpad, when i commit it do i have to do anything to get launchpad to show my changes?
<radix> jjesse: push it to launchpad
<jjesse> radix: bzr push?
<radix> jjesse: within a couple minutes after pushing to launchpad, it should show up in code and codebrowse
<radix> jjesse: yes
<radix> jjesse: or you can register it so launchpad will pull from somewhere else that you've published it
<jjesse> radix: i already have it registerd on launchpad
<jjesse> https://code.launchpad.net/~jjesse/keep-doc1
<jjesse> https://code.launchpad.net/~jjesse/keep/keep-doc1
<jjesse> that's the right link
<jjesse> purjjesse@hudson:~/public_html/keep$ bzr push
<jjesse> Using saved location: https://launchpad.net
<jjesse> bzr: ERROR: http does not support mkdir()
<ubotu> New bug: #115158 in blueprint "Information blueprints shouldn't need a priority" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115158
<radix> jjesse: when you're pushing to launchpad, you need to use sftp://.
<radix> jjesse: so, something like sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jjesse/keep/keep-doc1
<jjesse> hmm ok how do i fix it, sorry this is my first time hosting on launchpad
<radix> assuming 'keep' is the project and 'keep-doc1' is the name of your branch.
<radix> And, this is assuming you've set up our SSH key on launchpad.
<jjesse> radix: i have setup my ssh key and also keep is the project keep-doc1 is the name of my bracnh
<jjesse> thanks for being so helpful
<radix> no worries.
<jjesse> is there a .bzr file or something were that is saved?
<radix> jjesse: where what is saed?
<radix> where what is saved?
<jjesse> the http location?
<radix> jjesse: oh. yes, it remembered where you got the branch from, and tried pushing it back.
<radix> jjesse: here's a hint: pass --remember to push, like "bzr push --remember sftp://..." and then later you only need to say "bzr push" to get it to push to the same place.
<jjesse> ok thanks again
<jjesse> oh cool, its now shoing my changes
<jjesse> that's awesome
<radix> great :)
* radix falls asleep. good night!
<jjesse> good night thanks again
<radix> thanks, later.
<harrisony> does anyone in here have an idea on how i can see every bug i have touched in launchpad?
<LaserJock> I don't think that's possible currently
<harrisony> damn! trying to find good bugs ive worked on in lp and cant find em, oh well ill just have to try and remeber them
* Fujitsu throws a work-blocking OOPS-502A304 into the channel.
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/502A304
<jamesh> Fujitsu: I'll check it in a few minute when it gets uploaded from the appserver
<carlos_> morning
<Fujitsu> jamesh: I managed to work around it a couple of minutes after I mentioned it in here. It occured when I attempted to change various aspects of an Ubuntu task, while in the context of the Debian task. When I changed to the Ubuntu task, it worked fine.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: ah.  It's a timeout.  Looking at the log, I'm not sure how repeatable it is
<Fujitsu> I repeated it 3 or 4 times.
<jamesh> what I mean is that there is one db request that was waiting on a lock til it timed out
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: it most likely means that some other process had a lock on the record, and your request was waiting for the lock to be released
<jamesh> probably one of our background jobs
<Fujitsu> OK, thanks.
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> interesting discussion on the ML
<Hobbsee> mdke: having to use a real name, and the fear/annoyance of doing so, is *very* seriousl
<Hobbsee> -l
<popey> stylesheet broken on launchpad?
<Hobbsee> hiya kiko 
<popey> http://gallery.popey.com/gallery/screenshots/Screenshot_Launchpad_Mozilla_Firefox is that just me ?
<oojah> popey: No
<Hobbsee> nope
<popey> \o/ fix0red
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115194 in rosetta "can't export .mo file in software-properties for catalan translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115194
<doko> hmm, is there a way to get to the package queue page from the ubuntu lp page?
<dpm> hi, what's the correct way to import translations from the gnome translation project (GTP) which have changed after the Feisty release?
<dpm> what I've been doing on a module basis is 1) get the (newer) translation from the GTP, 2) get the (older) translation from Rosetta 3) msgmerge 4) Upload the resulting file as a 'User upload' 5) After receiving the e-mail confirmation of a successful import, upload the same file again, but as a 'Published upload'.
<dpm> I do step 4) because it is the only way to overwrite the strings in Rosetta. Then I do step 5) because it is my understanding (I was told on this channel) that in this way the status of all strings gets reverted to 'Published upload', as it should be for gnome packages.
<dpm> However, I wanted to check if this is correct or if there is an easier way, since this is a tedious process (you have to upload translations twice and wait several hours until confirmation of the import to do the second upload)
<carlos> dpm: if you want to undo any change done in Rosetta that is different from what official GNOME has
<carlos> dpm: what you did is a good workaround to some missing functionality we have
<carlos> dpm: usually, if you upload it directly as a published file, the translations in Launchpad/Ubuntu that matches the one in GNOME will follow any change done in GNOME
<carlos> and if there is any untranslated, Launchpad will activate automatically the one coming from GNOME
<dpm> carlos: no, that's why I started doing steps 4) and 5). I noticed that if I only upload as published the newer strings from gnome were not replaced in Rosetta
<dpm> for already translated strings
<carlos> dpm: please, subscribe to https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/60029 so you know when you could stop doing it that way
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60029 in rosetta "Should always be possible to view/revert to upstream translation" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<carlos> once we fix that bug, you could do a direct upload as 'published' and then select to revert changes in Launchpad
<carlos> and the system will do it for you automatically
<dpm> carlos: I was already subscribed :)
<carlos> ok ;-)
<dpm> carlos: in any case, just to be sure: until the bug is fixed, the correct (and only) way to do this is the procedure I've described before (i.e. steps 4 and 5), isn't it?
<carlos> dpm: it's a workaround, yes
<carlos> not really what should be done, because you are not supposed to have to do it
<carlos> but the only way to do that until the bug is fixed
<dpm> ok, thanks, I understand. I'll keep doing this with a clear conscience, then ;-).
<dpm> carlos: may I reproduce the log of this conversation on our Translation Team Wiki
<dpm> ? 
<dpm> just for the reference for other translators on the team
<carlos> sorry I got a phone call
<carlos> dpm: sure, you can, but add also a note saying that we don't support that so if someone breaks something doing that, we cannot promise to be able to revert it
<dpm> carlos: ok, thanks. I'll add that (scary) note. In any case, from a technical point of view there shouldn't be any breakage, shouldn't it? It is nothing more than the usual upload procedure, albeit twice (and having waited for the first import to have been completed).
<carlos> dpm: technically, is safe, but if you do any mistake in the external process and provide broken data, we don't have a way to detect that and block such action
<carlos> that's why we don't document that procedure as it's working as a side effect of the way the system works
<carlos> not because we wanted to cover such use case
<dpm> I understand, I'm just asking to be sure of what I'm doing
<dpm> carlos: but that (to provide broken data) can always happen, even if you do a single (user or published) upload, can't it? What I mean is, there is nothing particular in the, let's call it "upload twice" procedure, isn't there?
<carlos> indeed, but with normal work flow, you don't need to do a msgmerge and get two file together and change most of the metadata we have in our database
<carlos> if you change only launchpad translations or published translations, there is a chance to fix some breakages, doing the procedure you described, you change everything so it's harder to undo
<carlos> dpm: I'm not against doing it that way, I'm just pointing that you should be careful ;-)
<carlos> I will be against doing it once we provide you with the required tools so you don't need to do it anymore
<jcs> Hi there, what's the usual turnaround time on processing the translation template for a new project?
<dpm> yes, I understand, it is only a temporary workaround. I'll stress that on our team's wiki.
<dpm> carlos: thank you very much for your support
<carlos> dpm: you are welcome
<carlos> jcs: it depends on how busy are we, (usually a lot...)
<carlos> jcs: but I could approve it for you right now if you tell me the project we talk about
<jcs> I'm talking about launchpad.net/referencer (trunk)
<jcs> carlos: I actually uploaded templates twice, once for the 1.0 branch and once for trunk -- the 1.0 was a mistake, but I couldn't see a way to undo it
<jcs> I'm kind of feeling my way with launchpad, trying to figure out what it can do for me.
<jcs> I have a translator with an allergy to subversion :-0
<oojah> jcs: If you look in the translation import queue you can delete templates (if they've not been imported)
<carlos> jcs: you can remove it from the queue: https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=products&status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=pot&start=0&batch=75
<carlos> jcs: we are working to provide an import queue per product so you don't lose in all projects imports and only see the ones you are interested on
<jcs> thanks, done.
<oojah> carlos: That'd be great.
<carlos> oojah: it should be done at the end of this month
<oojah> That's good to hear.
<carlos> jcs: It's approved, the messages should be available soon, once the import script handles that request
<jcs> carlos: great, thanks a lot.
<carlos> jcs: please, update https://launchpad.net/referencer to note that you are using Launchpad Translations service
<carlos> jcs: you are welcome
<carlos> future updates for that template will be approved automatically
<gnomefreak> would changing the name of my LP page mess with my @ubuntu.com email?
<cprov> Good Morning Vietnam !
<carlos> gnomefreak: hmm, I think you should ask on #canonical-sysadmin
<carlos> I'm not sure how is handled that case
<gnomefreak> carlos: ty
<yann2> hi there :)
<carlos> yann2: hi
<yann2> is the code for answers.launchpad.net available somewhere?
<carlos> it's part of launchpad application
<yann2> is it possible to install it alone?
<carlos> but it's not available to download
<carlos> yann2: please see https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/faq 'Is Launchpad open source? Will it be?'
<yann2> so there is actually no way I can use the code fron aswer for my company?
<harrisony> yann2: use launchpad.net is the only one
<yann2> carlos > i heard it would ne possible to get the sourcecode under certain circumstances...
<carlos> yann2: what harrisony said
<yann2> ok, so no :)
<harrisony> or shove some money in some of the devs mouth :)
<carlos> yann2: well, yes, but to help with the development
<yann2> harrisony , would money solve the problem?
<carlos> yann2: talk with static (Elliot Murphy) about your needs and he will be able to tell you the options we could offer for your needs
<harrisony> yann2: when i said shove some money in the devs mouth that is what i ment, email the launchpad team and they maybe able to hook you up
<carlos> yann2: I'm not sure whether we are allowing such usage, even in exchange of money
<carlos> yann2: Elliot should be able to give you an answer for it
<yann2> statis@ubuntu.com ?
<carlos> yann2: elliot@canonical.com
<carlos> yann2: 'static' is his IRC nick name
<carlos> yann2: btw, he's on vacations until Sunday, so he will not be back at work until Monday
<ubotu> New bug: #115215 in launchpad "File Upload widget needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115215
* carlos -> lunch
<rdale> i'm trying to find a 'trunk series' for my project so i can fill in the details of the svn that i'd like to import, but i can't find it
<sabdfl> rdale: try launchpad.net/project/trunk
<sabdfl> where "project" is your project name
<rdale> ok thanks
<sabdfl> it's usually autocreated when you register a project
<sabdfl> you can register stable series yourself, like 1.0, 1.5, 2.0 etc
<rdale> i've found the page, but i think we would like to maintain the project in the launchpad svn, rather than the current svn. So we don't just want to take a bazaar branch, but import the whole svn
<mwhudson> rdale: er
<mwhudson> "we would like to maintain the project in the launchpad svn"
<mwhudson> there is no launchpad svn
<mwhudson> and the code import service only supports tracking trunk
<rdale> oh
<mwhudson> if you'd like to switch to bzr, you probably want to use svn2bzr and host the result on launchpad
<mwhudson> alternatively, there's bzr-svn
<rdale> ah i see
<rdale> so we will have the svn history in bzr?
<mwhudson> certainly, that's what svn2bzr does
<mwhudson> an import losing history doesn't exactly require tool support :-)
<rdale> so we could convert to bzr outside lauchpad, tidy up the things we don't need to import, and then put in a request to import the bzr repository?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> though you don't need to request an import for bzr :)
<rdale> great thanks - i'll go and have a look at svn2bzr
<mwhudson> you could use the vcs-import service to base your import on, but it's overkill in some ways and underkill in others
<mwhudson> svn2bzr is probably the right answer
<rdale> ok, i tried 'apt-get install svn2bzr' but it isn't a package, and i don't seem to have it with my bzr install
<mwhudson> hm
<rdale> sorry, found it
<mwhudson> http://bazaar-vcs.org/svn2bzr ?
<rdale> yes, i've just checked it out
<mwhudson> hope it works
<kiko_> me
<ddaa> me
<mwhudson> :)
<flacoste> ddaa, kiko: hold your horses
<kiko> I am afraid I have no horse
<jtv> then hold your bicycle
<flacoste> or use ntp to sync your clock
<ddaa> you've got the ponytail already
<mpt> We all want a pony
<kiko> I do use ntp
<kiko> mwhudson, is SteveA already gone?
<ddaa> yes
<mpt> Did SteveA get his holiday switched? If not, someone else will need to chair
<ddaa> SteveA is on the train or something.
<schwuk> afaik SteveA is in transit
<mwhudson> kiko: i don't know if he's actually left yet, but he is not going to be at the meeting
<ddaa> he left about 15 mins ago
<kiko> hmmm
<jonathank> meme
<kiko> mpt, can you chair, then?
<kiko> I can assist
<mpt> ok
<mpt> MEETING TIME
<ddaa> me
<mrevell> me
<jtv> me
<bac_afk> me
<schwuk> me
<barry> me
<sinzui> me
<flacoste> me
<Rinchen> me
<allenap> me
<stub> me
<mthaddon> me
<BjornT> me
<danilos> me
<mpt> me
<salgado> me
<danilos> (ok, now we are making it easier on mpt)
<mwhudson> me
<danilos> carlos: ping
<mpt> heh
<carlos> me
<matsubara> me
<bigjools> me
<carlos> danilos: thanks, i was distracted
<kiko> me
<mpt> For the next forty-something minutes, we'll be discussing Launchpad development.
<jonathank> me
<mpt> That was a spontaneous roll-call.
<cprov> me
<jtv> you!?
<adeuring> me
<mpt> hi adeuring 
<mpt> == Agenda ==
<kiko> better than spontaneous combustion. NEXT
<mpt>  * Roll call
<mpt>  * Agenda
<mpt>  * Next meeting
<mpt>  * Actions from last meeting
<mpt>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<mpt>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<mpt>  * Bug tags
<mpt>  * Production
<mpt>  * Staging
<mpt>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<mpt> ----
<mpt>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mpt>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<mpt>  * TestsStyleGuide (flacoste)
<mpt>  * (other items)
<mpt> ----
<mpt>  * Team three sentences ([wiki:ProjectTeams Team List] )
<mpt>  * Roll call
<mpt>  * Agenda
<mpt>  * Next meeting
<mpt>  * Actions from last meeting
<mpt>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<mpt> Next meeting
<mpt> Same bat-time, same bat-channel, next week, any objections?
<mpt> there appear to be none
<mrevell> I'll be on holiday next week
<kiko> do it
<mrevell> just FYI
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad 1.0, https://launchpad.net/ | Next user meeting: Wed 16 May, 0800UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 17 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> == Actions from last meeting ==
<mpt>  * someone (no-one specified) to document the use of "trivial ui" on the tags page
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad 1.0, https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 17 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> matsubara did that, thanks
<mpt>  * adeuring, bigjools, jonathank, and matsubara to read TestsStyleGuide
<kiko> thanks matsubara!
<mpt> Did you do that?
<jonathank> read the TestsStyleGuide
<mpt> please say "yes" or "no"
<adeuring> yes
<jonathank> yes
<bigjools> yes
<jamesh> yes
<matsubara> yes
<ddaa> yes
<mpt> thanks
<mwhudson> yes
<barry> don't forget, please subscribe to the page too so you'll see updates
<mpt> I was referring just to the people I mentioned
<bigjools> I subscribed
<kiko> I read it
<mpt> * SteveA to mail a formal announcement to the list about monthly releases
<mpt> I didn't see that, did he do it?
<sinzui> yes
* barry didn't see it
* Rinchen didn't see it.
<flacoste> he did?
<cprov> I read it
<stub> yes
<mpt> ok
<mpt>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 105303, 102862, OOPS-499A1114.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105303 in rosetta "Visiting 'Change translator' form fails with NoCanonicalUrl" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105303 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102862 in malone "OOPS when trying to file a bug from a product series page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102862 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/499A1114
<matsubara> carlos, bug 105303 seems fixed in RF. Could you confirm and update the bug status please? I couldn't find the commit where it was fixed.
<matsubara> BjornT bug 102862, news?
* barry checked his spam folder, not there
<matsubara> stub, should we go on with your suggestion to rebuild the data from the TeamParticipation table to deal with the oops in the communitycouncil/+participation page (i.e. OOPS-499A1114)?
<carlos> matsubara: it's merged. I forgot to update the bug...
<BjornT> matsubara: bug 102862 will be fixed today
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/499A1114
<kiko> cool
<bigjools> not seen it
<flacoste> stub: what was the subject of the mail, I can't find it
<matsubara> carlos: thanks, add the RF revno please.
<carlos> sure
<stub> matsubara: I think that would be best. Beats fixing them when they come up one at a time.
<salgado> stub, there shouldn't be any other ones coming up
<carlos> matsubara: done
<stub> salgado: Then I can just fix it manually
<ddaa> here comes a live spiv, courtesy of yours truly
<matsubara> BjornT: thank you.
<salgado> stub, otherwise googlebot would have find them out
<kiko> stub, yeah, if you could do it today we'd be able to check tomorrow if it's actually solved
<carlos> matsubara: btw, should I ask a cherrypick ? that branch changes other things that are not so urgent
<salgado> if this happens again, though, then we can be sure the code is buggy somewhere
<barry> btw, if SteveA sent it, it ain't in the archives
<matsubara> carlos: don't think so. 
<flacoste> barry: I'm pretty sure he didn't send it to the lists
<carlos> ok
* sinzui cannot find SteveA's email. But thought it linked to https://launchpad.canonical.com/ReleaseCycles
<barry> flacoste: ah, ok.  he must have just left some of us out :(
<mpt> matsubara, anything else?
<matsubara> MeetingAction: stub to rebuild TeamParticipation table
<jtv> sinzui: wasn't that... Rinchen's email?
<salgado> I think SteveA pointed to that wikipage last meeting, but he didn't send the official announcement
<matsubara> 'm done. thanks mpt 
<mpt> ok, thanks matsubara 
<Rinchen> salgado, I agree.
<matsubara> thanks stub 
<mpt>  * Bug report (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Congrats to Bjorn for fixing Bug #114384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114384 in malone "Dead email accounts cause launchpad to mailbomb and crush subscriber inboxes" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114384 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<kiko> NEXT!
<Rinchen> Bug #90384 (Private) - stu - 2007-03-07 - Critical, in progress. stub to invalidate sessions. stub, how is this coming?
<Rinchen> Bug #107912, first reported on 2007-04-19, (Private), mthaddon - Critical, in progress. Waiting on rt request #27781. mthaddon, it appe
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<ubotu> Bug 107912 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/107912 is private
<Rinchen> Bug #90384 (Private) - stu - 2007-03-07 - Critical, in progress. stub to invalidate sessions. stub, how is this coming?
<Rinchen> Bug #107912, first reported on 2007-04-19, (Private), mthaddon - Critical, in progress. Waiting on rt request #27781. mthaddon, it appe
<mpt> kiko, we have more bugs than that unfortunately :-)
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<ubotu> Bug 107912 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/107912 is private
<Rinchen> arrghh cut-n-paste issues
<stub> Rinchen: Code rolled out today so I'll finalize that bug shortly
<Rinchen> mthaddon, it appears that the bug hasn't been updated in a bit. What's the current status please?
<Rinchen> stub, excellent, thank you sir
<mthaddon> Rinchen: the ticket to get the domains has just been assigned - discussed it on Monday with James so we should see some movement soon
<Rinchen> mthaddon, great thanks.  mpt, that's it. short list today.
<mpt> ok, thanks Rinchen 
<mpt>  * Bug tags
<mpt> There were no tags proposed.
<mpt> This week, for the first time, we shall have separate production and staging reports
<mpt> stub and mthaddon, I'm sorry, I'm not sure who's doing which
<mpt> so,
<mpt>  * Production
<danilos> (was it not about DBA and Production?)
<stub> Cherry picks went fine today. Tom might have more to add.
<mthaddon> just that we're in the process of testing Apache Load Balancer (should have it on Beta soon) 
<mpt> ok
<mthaddon> Will hopefully reduce some complexity as one less piece in place
<mthaddon> other than that, that's it for the Production report
<mpt> ta
<mpt> * Staging
<stub> launchpad/devel is now open for database patches to land. If you have branches I have reviewed pending, land them. If you have branches I haven't reviewed and need them landed this month, get them into my queue asap. DB freeze will open again Monday.
<mthaddon> Nothing to mention about staging
<kiko> stub, mthaddon: just for the record, we'll be testing on staging from monday onwards
<mthaddon> great, thx
<mpt> ok, thanks stub, thanks mthaddon 
<danilos> (so, I guess it indeed was supposed to be 'Production' from mthaddon and 'DB stuff' from stub :)
<carlos> stub: I have a branch in review queue for code review, you already approved the DB change
<kiko> which is how we currently intend to do QA on database-changing mods
<carlos> stub: what will happen in that case?
<stub> carlos: Please get it pushed through review so it can land in the window.
<mpt> * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<carlos> jtv: ^^^
<carlos> jtv: that affects your branch too
<jtv> yes
<stub> carlos: If it looks like being blocked, hopefully we can split out the db stuff from the code so it can land now.
<Rinchen> mpt,  we can skip this one today.  I have a note into Steve.
<mpt> ok
<mpt>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<carlos> stub: ok, will try to get a reviewer today
<mrevell> This week, I'll share with you an issue that has arisen in the feedback on our proposed Launchpad etiquette document.
<mrevell> Some people has expressed their aversion to using their real name on Launchpad. Two people in particular have said that they don't like to use their real name because they would rather not be identified as female.
<mrevell> I'd like to hear the team's thoughts on how we should approach the use of real names. If we encourage the use of full real names - as we do for members of the beta team - then I'd like us to discuss why we feel it's important, so that we can consistently answer people who object.
<mrevell> Thanks, back to you mpt.
<mpt> mrevell, perhaps you could start a mailing list thread about it?
<stub> We already have plenty of users who don't put their real name in the display name field. We have no way of forcing them too either.
<mrevell> mpt: Yeah, will do, thanks.
<kiko> mrevell, I think we should encourage the use of real names, and an abbreviated first name if the person wants to preserve some of their identity.
<mpt> ok
<mpt>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<mrevell> kiko: thanks
<Rinchen> mrevell, is it possible to sign the etiquette doc in the same manner we sign the CoC doc for Ubuntu?
<barry> kiko: +1
<mrevell> I posted the buzz report to the ML yesterday. Thanks to all those who've given me feedback on usage metrics.
<kiko> thanks for that mrevell, interesting
<mrevell> Rinchen: It depends if we feel that's necessary.
<matsubara> Rinchen: not currently, but there's a bug open about providing infrastructure for projects that want that.
<Rinchen> the reason I mention this is that you can sign it but it won't reveal your name
<mpt> * TestsStyleGuide, I covered that in the actions from last meeting
<Rinchen> s/can/could
<mpt> so that brings us to ...
<mpt> * Team three sentences
<kiko> Rinchen, I spoke to mark about making the Ubuntu CoC the launchpad CoC.. 
<mpt> fire at will
<jtv> TEAM: Translations
<jtv> DONE: OpenOffice.org translation reorg, #32417, #83801, #88873, #113036
<jtv> TODO: Finish #40550, #112314, TranslationImportQueuePriorities, reviews
<jtv> BLOCKED: no, but would like faster review cycle
<bac> DONE: Progress report for month 1, Landed db changes and code for file mgmt, statik vacation, customer issues, private bugs, investigate test hangs
<bac> TODO: Salesforce data pull/pyax integration, LP monitoring, private bugs
<bac> BLOCKED: No
<barry> TEAM: team mailing lists
<barry> DONE: phase three spec initial reviews, spec updated as a result; fixed launchpad.conf on staging problems w/mthaddon.
<barry> TODO: finish query section of phase three spec, and last few XXXs, submit for formal review
<barry> BLOCKED: still having problems w/merging mm21up branch via pqm
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure
<matsubara> DONE: Tested Apache Load Balancer, Migrated Demo back to Carbon, database disconnect handling for webapp landed (already on production), single sign on landed, triage and oops report.
<matsubara> TODO: Test Apache Load Balancer on Beta, Sanitized DB script for Elliot, change configs and Application Server allocation per SteveA's request, get external hostnames for each application instance. database configuration changes for storm support, script isolation default, spec work. Triage and oops report.
<flacoste> TEAM: answer-tracker
<flacoste> DONE: AnswersBadgeAndRank spec, add rationale to answer tracker notifications (#94094), allow preferred-languages only answer contacts (#81369)
<flacoste> TODO: Land fixes #81369 and #94094, more bug fixes, discuss specs
<flacoste> BLOCKED: waiting on review of specs: AnswerSpec (mpt), LiveHelp (kiko, SteveA), AnswersBadgeAndRankSpec (mpt, BjornT, kiko)
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<Rinchen> kiko, nifty would love to hear the outcome
<BjornT> 2007-05-17
<BjornT> TEAM: bug tracker
<BjornT> DONE: More discussions and spec writing at UDS. Dealt with bugs being spammed with bounce messages. Finished fixing for bug 81014, and a few more bug fixes are in the review queue.
<ddaa> TEAM: Launchpad-bazaar Antipodeans
<ddaa> DONE: sprinting in Dunedin: working out the details of branch landing targets (now called branch merge intent),
<ddaa> brainstorming ideas to make the code hosting work better, identifying steps to reviews within launchpad, landed
<ddaa> private branch db patch.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81014 in malone "Don't assume entered package is a binary package" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81014 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<ddaa> TODO: get the bzr smart-server working on the supermirror, continue work on private branches.
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> TODO: Land p-closing-bugs-via-changelogs. Plan for next release cycle. Track who and when a bug was made private. More small bug fixes.
<salgado> TEAM: FOAF
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Finished fixing bug 53637 (already got 2/3 of the code approved).
<salgado> TODO: Bug 70519 and start working on launchpad-*-dependencies
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53637 in launchpad "Adding team 'Foo' as a member of team 'Bar' should require confirmation from one of the administrators of 'Foo'" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53637 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70519 in launchpad "Need to allow team members to renew their own membership once it gets close to the membership's expiration date" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70519 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<ddaa> TEAM: Launcphad-bazaar Europeans
<ddaa> DONE: imports herding training, codebrowse exploration, bzr performance sprint, code-import-roadmap design
<ddaa> TODO: code-import-journal spec, multiple bzr rm bug (redhatcluster import), code-import-roadmap discussion
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<Rinchen> ddaa, Antipodeans? :-) 
<mpt> DONE: bug page work, Launchpad-Bazaar sprint, LiveHelp review
<mpt> TODO: review AnswerSpec for flacoste, finish the @#$%! bug page
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> TEAM: soyuz
<ddaa> Rinchen: they identify themselves as such
<cprov> DONE: UDS & SDS-UK
<cprov> TODO: PPA, unifying upload notifications, general bug fixing
<cprov> BLOCKED:  no
<ddaa> not the team, but the antipodeans, generally
* Rinchen chuckles. I guess they are.
<mpt> barry, are you getting enough help with your PQM problems?
<ddaa> Rinchen: I have a RT
<barry> mpt: i could use more.  i'm still not sure what's going wrong, how i screwed up, or how to fix it
<ddaa> pending
<kiko> flacoste, I won't have time to review any of those before monday -- but I'd love to see a first step on answerspec in a design call..
<ddaa> I think I should complain to you instead of bothering the sysadmin down the office...
<Rinchen> ddaa, ok, shoot the number and urgency to me and I'll see what I can do.
<ddaa> RT 27816: "allow outgoing SFTP from vostok"
<ddaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/109441
<mpt> kiko, who should help barry? lifeless perhaps?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109441 in launchpad-bazaar "launchpad fails to properly mirror branch." [High,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> not extremely urgent, but already quite late...
<mpt> flacoste, sorry for dragging out those reviews. If I haven't finished them in the next 24 hours, you can pie me at the next Launchpad sprint.
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> darn, it's allow outgoing FTP, not SFTP
<kiko> mpt, yes, and lifeless is currently at a good timezone for that too
<mthaddon> mpt: yeah, I'm afraid it's beyond my PQM knowledge, so lifeless would be needed to help barry
<flacoste> mpt: you're on!
<kiko> mpt, he's going to be in .br next week btw
<mpt> kiko, "he"?
<mpt> lifeless?
<mpt> oh
<Rinchen> ddaa, wasn't on my list :-)  I have it now.
<mpt> okay, is there anyone blocked who I missed?
<mpt> jtv mentioned faster reviews
<ddaa> kiko: watch out for Robert Collins World Tour 2007!
<barry> mpt, kiko, lifeless: it would be fine to wait until next week when lifeless is closer to my timezone.  i can get with him on irc next week perhaps?
<mpt> Anyone from the review team want to comment on what's happening with the review queue?
<bac> i owe jtv a review.  kiko's travels have made the mentoring process slow.
<kiko> barry, he's in london tis week
<spiv> I haven't done any reviews in the last two weeks due to leave/sprint.
<flacoste> kiko: "first step on answerspec in a design call...": what do you have in mind?
<kiko> flacoste, the entire spec seems too big for a single patch, right?
<mpt> spiv, so reviews should be faster this week than last?
<flacoste> kiko: right
<barry> kiko: cool, i'll ping him in my mornings
<stub> carlos' branch with the db patch needs to be reviewed asap
<carlos> stub: already talked with Salgado about it
<spiv> mpt: this coming week, yeah, unless some other reviewer goes on leave...
<carlos> stub: I'm going to split the branch
<carlos> and merge the DB patch
<stub> carlos: sounds good
<flacoste> kiko: but it could one landing in several review-iteration
<mpt> spiv, cool, thanks
<jtv> stub: and I'll have one for you as well
<mpt> I think that is everything, and in near-record time
<mpt> MEETING ENDS
<mpt> Thank you everybody
<kiko> flacoste, I was thinking we could have a design call for the parts you want to do first
<stub> jtv: ack
<jtv> 27 minutes
<jtv> stub: I can get it done tonight, it's just adding a column
<bac> mpt: good job!
<flacoste> kiko: ok, when?
<jtv> stub: Boolean column even, so about as minimal as they get.  :)
<mthaddon> stub: we skipping the infra meeting since SteveA is in transit, or going ahead anyway?
<stub> jtv: Just email me then and I'll land it tomorrow
<flacoste> kiko: how about tomorrow after we have the comments from mpt?
<stub> mthaddon: Anything you need to talk about? I'm all for getting drunk.
<jtv> stub: that means I owe you a beer
<mthaddon> stub: nothing particular - getting drunk takes precedence, I think :)
<stub> Rinchen: You need the call?
<carlos> wow, this was short
<Rinchen> stub, replying on -code
<mpt> carlos, I'm a short person.
<carlos> :-P
<jtv> Did we leave out the commercials this time?
<kiko> flacoste, we can try tomorrow, but otherwise sat am or monday
<flacoste> kiko: fine, either tomorrow or monday
<kiko> maybe late tomorrow I can muster the energy
<cprov> stub: can you help me to setup a READ_COMMITTED transaction for a doctest in test_system_documentation.py ?
<pgquiles> I have two accounts, one of them was created automatically by Ubuntu. I cannot merge them because the e-mail address of that one no longer exists. What can I do?
<jjesse> quick question on ssh keys, what are the correct permssions to have on the file to allow me to upload to launchpad?
<mdz> kiko: I am trying to help someone confirm their e-mail address in LP
<mdz> they say that they entered the address, but didn't receive the confirmation email
<salgado> pgquiles, add a question in https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion pointing the account with the email address you don't have access anymore
<salgado> jjesse, I don't see what you mean. what file are we talking about?
<pgquiles> salgado: thank you, I've done that
<jjesse> slagado: when i got to checkout a branch from launchpad i get an an error that my ssh key is unprotected and not the right permissions
<spiv> jjesse: your ~/.ssh/id_dsa (or ~/.ssh/id_rsa) file probabaly has the wrong permissions, it should not be group- or world-readable.
<spiv> jjesse: "chmod 600 ~/.ssh/id_dsa" will p;robably fix that warning.
<jjesse> spiv: ok thanks 
<ubotu> New bug: #115257 in launchpad "Bcfg2 trunk importing stopped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115257
<kiko> mdz, when that happens they need to go talk to #canonical-sysadmin
<Hobbsee> hiya kiko-fud 
<kiko-fud> hey there
<kiko-fud> bbiasb
<mdz> kiko-fud: elmo says he can't arrange for it to be resent; who can?
<kiko-fud> mdz, the end-user can, themselves.
<mdz> kiko: how?
<mdz> the only option I saw on that page was to add a new address
<kiko> mdz, just visiting their email addresses page. there's an option to resent a validation mail if the user has an unvalidated address.
<kiko> mdz, if the user doesn't have an account then they just need to request a new password for that email address
<mdz> https://launchpad.net/~shane-bryan/+editemails doesn't show such an option
<kiko> mdz, that user only has one email address, and it is already confirmed.
<mdz> kiko: on other pages, I see a 'confirmed email addresses' portlet
<mdz> how do I know that it's validated?
<kiko> the preferred email address is always validated
<jwendell> Hi
<jwendell> i'm subscribed for bugs in vino package; There's a bug where it was created a task in vino; I rejected that task; Why am i still receiving mails from that bug?
<jwendell> bug 57803
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57803 in xorg "fonts do not diplay when run in X" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57803 - Assigned to Micah Cowan (micahcowan)
<Hobbsee> because you still get bugmail if it's rejected?
<matsubara> jwendell: bug 83488
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83488 in malone "Implicitly unsubscribe bug contact when bug is Rejected" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83488
<Hobbsee> hiya matsubara 
<jwendell> matsubara, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #115303 in rosetta "vmware-server install link error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115303
<bdmurray> somebody might want to look at 31581
<bdmurray> and the recent comments
<salgado> thanks bdmurray. we're on it
<bdmurray> cool, no problem
<FtS> hey how can I translate XChat to portuguese?
<kiko> dude
<kiko> totally not office safe bdmurray!
<bdmurray> I didn't bother to look
<kiko> me and my big ideas
<ubotu> New bug: #115322 in launchpad "Need a script to delete offensive comments and attachments from a user" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115322
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> morning thumper 
<kiko> thumper!
<kiko> ajmitch!
<ajmitch> kiko!
<kiko> how's wednesday?
<thumper> kiko!
<thumper> ajmitch!
<thumper> kiko: wednesday has been and gone
<thumper> it is Friday now
<ajmitch> now, we have a glorious friday
<ajmitch> morning jml :)
<jml> morning
#launchpad 2007-05-18
<Kmos> why package konqueror doesn't appear on LP ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: it's by source package - you want kdebase
<Kmos> Hobbsee: ha.. thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #115364 in malone "Launchpad Needs a Way to Indicate when  Response is required" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115364
<carlos> morning
<mdz> I just tried to nominate a bug for a release at https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/40125/+nominate and received "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication."
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40125 in network-manager "Doesn't bring the network back online when resuming from suspend / hibernate" [Medium,Needs info]  
<mdz> it's correct; I wasn't logged into beta
<mdz> but surely it should simply not have displayed that option rather than erroring out so late
<matsubara> mdz: bug 90791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90791 in malone "`Nominate for Release' leads to plaintext error when not logged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90791
<mdz> matsubara: thank you
<jcs> is there any way to have an email sent out to all translators on a project?  Or ideally, automatically when a new .pot file is uploaded?
<bdmurray> more bug spam https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jack-audio-connection-kit/+bug/84270/comments/3
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84270 in jack-audio-connection-kit "Crash at Start Up (dup-of: 84234)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84234 in jack-audio-connection-kit "jackd crashes on qjackctrl launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
#launchpad 2007-05-19
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<LarstiQ> Znarl: doh, I really should have been able to recall the rest of your nick.
<kiko> LarstiQ, what are you doing up at this hour??
<LarstiQ> kiko: clearing some backlog, what about you?
<kiko> LarstiQ, exactly the same, but I am a bit depressed it's taken this long for me :-(
<LarstiQ> kiko: the clearing taking long, or long before you could get that far?
<kiko> LarstiQ, it's taking me forever to do, and I have a terrible stack of tasks to do with no perspective on getting them started
<kiko> I am trying to not suffer from paralysis though
<kiko> by cleaning out everything that isn't short-term
<kiko> and doing the short-term bits
* LarstiQ nods
<LaserJock> kiko: what's Joey Stanford's nick?
<kiko> LaserJock, it's Rinchen.
<kiko> I'm not sure why!
<argggg> non-idle launchpad admin around?
<LaserJock> kiko: ah, I just wanted to know who was filling up my mailbox ;-)
<kiko> argggg, what's up?
<Rinchen> lol
<Rinchen> That would be the release gardener
<kiko> LaserJock, it's time we did releases the proper way, and Rinchen is showing us how!
<LaserJock> excellent
<Rinchen> kiko, matsubara - I'm going to send a short note to launchpad and launchpad-users with some information.  Ok with that?
<kiko> Rinchen, yes, I think that's a good idea.
<Rinchen> I'm sure there are more folks who are interested
<Rinchen> k
* Rinchen runs off to do that now.
<matsubara> thanks Rinchen 
<argggg> kiko: ...?
<oojah> 5
<oojah> 
<oojah> oops
<kiko> argggg?
<argggg> kiko: I sent you private message(s) :)
<kiko> argggg, I suspect you are not identified to nickserv.
<argggg> I am not. Did not get the notice about not being able to message though. But I see. :)
<jelmer_> Znarl: hey!
<Rinchen> LaserJock, I'm done for today.  Monday will be bugs and translations :-) 
<merovingio> hello sabdfl
<merovingio> is something about your recent post "Support for Maria Corina Machado"
<seraph1> merovingio, he  is away
<merovingio> well i'm trying to reach him
<seraph1> luigino, hi
<luigino> seraph1 hi
<seraph1> well,  it's too late for me.
<seraph1> bye
<luigino> c ya
<merovingio> hasta luego seraph1
<seraph1> luigino, addme in gtalk
<seraph1> merovingio, luigino , next monday, i will go to caracas.
<seraph1> bye
<merovingio> habla en espaol pajuo
<Artemis3> ?
<luigino> lol
<seraph1> lol
<merovingio> yo te entiendo, pero a verga, ya no es hora de ingles, ando reventado en el ministerio
<luigino> hola Artemis3
<seraph1> hablamos, voy a buscar que comer antes de irme a dormir
<seraph1> luigino, ecrespo @ gmail
<Artemis3> hablen en #ubuntu-ve aqui nos van a botar
<luigino> right
<luigino> understood
<merovingio> nah!, i'm not going to enter ubuntu-ve
<merovingio> too much "ladilla"
<Artemis3> ok pick any channel
<Artemis3> they are sleeping anyway
<merovingio> lubrio, seraph1, cuadremos una hora para hablar con mark
<merovingio> @ this channel, pick some time
<merovingio> 16:00 VST ?
<Artemis3> how do you know he will be here by then?
<merovingio> meanwhile some escualidos are marching to Chacaito
<merovingio> maybe
<merovingio> luigino, go to solve-asamblea
<seraph1> better
<luigino> merovingio puedes ir a #rumba? gracias
<merovingio> ok
<salty-horse> does lp offer file hosting for projects? releases, etc?
<Fujitsu> salty-horse: Not at this time.
<salty-horse> thanks
<Evaso2> Hi guys.. do u think that is possible to integrate upstream version and Changelog/News from Dehs to launchpad?
<Fujitsu> Evaso2: That'd be really nice, but I can't see that happening any time soon.
<Fujitsu> Although I've got nothing to do with LP development.
<Evaso2> Fujitsu.. i have data in berkley db format
<Evaso2> Fujitsu.. we already use this data in debian developer qa page
<Fujitsu> I know, I use it often.
<Evaso2> Fujitsu.. it coulde be useful to have also on Synaptic
<merovingio> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen sabdfl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beuno> merovingio: I've seen sabdfl about 3 hours ago   _D
<merovingio> thanx
<beuno> np
<stgraber> merovingio: 19:31 -!- sabdfl [n=sabdfl@ubuntu/member/pdpc.silver.sabdfl]  has quit ["Leaving."] 
<stgraber> it was 19:31 CET, 17:31 UTC
<ubotu> New bug: #115664 in malone "comment required to subscribe to bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115664
<pochu> hello! Is it possible to add tags to bug reports with the email interface? https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail doesn't mention it
<LaserJock> I think there was a bug about that
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure if it's been fixed or not
<pochu> looks like bug 58388 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58388 in malone "Implement a tag command in the email interface" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58388
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<raceman2> hello
<raceman2> any Dutch translators here?
<raceman2> or anybody who can help me. I'm new to Ubuntu and Launchpad
<raceman2> There is something i don't understand. I've installed Ubuntu with Dutch language, and I get a lot of Dutch and English words in the interface. So I like to help with translate the English words into Dutch, but at the Launchpad website it said all Dutch is translated (100%)
<phanatic> raceman2: have you tried #ubuntu-nl ?
<raceman2> No sorry, Launchpad said to go to this channel
<raceman2> il try that, thanks for the suggestion
<phanatic> raceman2: that channel is more appropriate i think
<raceman2> :-)
#launchpad 2007-05-20
<callidusfox> Any admins here?
<callidusfox> How can I completely delete my account from launchpad? 
<LaserJock> callidusfox: you need to make a request
<callidusfox> LaserJock: where ?
<LaserJock> I *think* you can open up a ticket on launchpad
<LaserJock> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<callidusfox> LaserJock: thanks.
<Fujitsu> Bug gbcw
<Fujitsu> bug #gbcw
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<pr3d4t0r> Q. I've been setting up a project in launchpad.com all day but haven't figured out how to tell it to use Subversion for handlling the code branches.
<pr3d4t0r> Can you please advise about where in launchpad.net (yeah, not .com) can I set SVN as the branch manager?  Thanks in advance.
<_thumper_> pr3d4t0r: no you can't
<_thumper_> pr3d4t0r: launchpad works with bzr branches
<_thumper_> pr3d4t0r: if you really like, you can import your svn trunk into a bzr branch
<_thumper_> but it will be made available as a bzr branch
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: Ah, excellent.
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: Thanks for the heads up.
<_thumper_> pr3d4t0r: try bzr, I think you'll like it
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: I had not bothered to explore that in detail; another member of the project commented on that and I assumed that there was a SVN vs. Bazaar switch that I had overlooked.
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: Will do :)
<_thumper_> pr3d4t0r: btw, if you think of improvements in the code hosting, ping thumper, jml, ddaa or mwh
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: Right now I'm drooling about the Optimus Maximus keyboard and debating whether I'll stay up until 0300 PST to pre-order.
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: I will, thanks.
<_thumper_> pr3d4t0r: there are tools like svn2bzr
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: We are ditching SourceForge and Google Code.
<_thumper_> the is also some bzr subversion plugin
<_thumper_> but I don't know much about that
<_thumper_> apart from its existance
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: So we have a bit of a learning curve.  We won't need svn2bzr.  The code right now lives only in our respective file systems because we hadn't decided on hosting (SourceForge CVS, Google Code SVN).
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: That shan't be an issue :)
<_thumper_> pr3d4t0r: bzr init; bzr add; bzr commit
<_thumper_> pr3d4t0r: I can say that there are some pretty exciting things coming for code on launchpad
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: Yup.
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: We felt it reflected our goals better.
<_thumper_> excellent
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: For Linux systems, all the team members prefer Ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> thumper: What new stuff is coming? Or are you not at liberty to say?
<thumper> pr3d4t0r: I am normally on as thumper
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: We collectively agreed that we dug launchpad.net right from the start.
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: Ah :)
<thumper> Fujitsu: firstly the smart server for bzr will run on the hosting site
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: I'm normally on as... pr3d4t0r.  Though you may occasionally see me switch to xi5hnik or NikkiWade (other channel's leakage).
<thumper> Fujitsu: I'm not entirely sure of how much liberty I have with talking about it
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: Do you work for Canonical?
<thumper> Fujitsu: but nice things rolling out soonish
<thumper> pr3d4t0r: yes
<Fujitsu> That's what I thought.
<thumper> pr3d4t0r: on launchpad code hosting
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: Sweet.
<Fujitsu> I love closed development :(
<thumper> Fujitsu: give it time...
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: I spoke to several Canonical guys last year.  Ubuntu was our preferred environment for a big project I was involved in.  The company later decided that we were in only for the reference implementation and I eventually went to a new gig... but we're using Ubuntu already at the new place.  If we take our new stuff to production, we'll engage Canonical again :)
<Fujitsu> thumper: I know, I know...
<pr3d4t0r> Hrm...
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: How do you associate a dev team with a project?  We've got awkedev (team) and awke project and they seem to live in two different universes.  Does the binding occur during the initial bzr set up?
* pr3d4t0r hangs his head in shame for being such a launchpad.net n00b.
<thumper> pr3d4t0r: you set the team as the maintainers of the project
<Fujitsu> Well, you'll probably want to set that team as the driver of the project.
<thumper> driver or maintainer
<Fujitsu> Or maintainer, or whatever term LP uses today.
<pr3d4t0r> HeH.
<thumper> Fujitsu: they are two distinct team references
<pr3d4t0r> Fujitsu: Gotcha.
<thumper> your driver may be different from the maintainers
<Fujitsu> thumper: What's the difference?
<thumper> maintainers work on the code / project
<thumper> drivers determine direction
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<thumper> drivers have access to do things like allocate blueprints to milestones
<thumper> and stuff
* thumper off to make dinner
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: Done!
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_away_: Thanks -- bon appetit.
<pr3d4t0r> Hrm...
* ajmitch needs to go to the supermarket to get the 1 missing thing for dinner
* pr3d4t0r wonders what launchpad.net is written in.  It has a distinct ActiveRecor aroma.
<pr3d4t0r> Er, ActiveRecord.
<ajmitch> python, using zope3
<pr3d4t0r> ajmitch: Ah!  Nice.
<pr3d4t0r> ajmitch: I haven't used Zope since 2003 or so.
<pr3d4t0r> ajmitch: Nice to know it's still around.
<pr3d4t0r> Have a good night, gang.  The help was much appreciated.
<pr3d4t0r> Z z .
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
<Hobbsee> hi mpt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* Hobbsee contemplates actually replying on the launchpad-users ML
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: To what?
<mpt> Hobbsee, you seem excited today
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: the whole "full name" discussion
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<LaserJock> I was thinking of that too
<Hobbsee> mpt: hmmm.  i've had 2 people attempting to run me off the road, a boss who cant understand the concept of "not available", and people seeming to be slightly bitter/confused over my core dev nomination.
<LaserJock> but decided to shut my mouth
<mpt> core dev nomination?
* mpt realizes he has no clue what Hobbsee actually does :-/
<Hobbsee> mpt: i talk on irc :P
<LaserJock> s/bitter//
<mpt> oh, ok
<LaserJock> mpt: Hobbsee's the KDE goddess ;-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: i'm one of those strange kubuntu & motu type people, and some of the ops stuff
<Hobbsee> mpt: and i wield with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<mpt> KDE? Oh, so we are sworn enemies
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mpt> </kidding>
<Hobbsee> sure sure
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee is a very strange hybrid creature.
<mpt> If KDE4 bludgeons the Gnome project hard enough to result in a Gnome 3, it will be a good thing :->
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i'm really wondering, if i reply, will i just make the whole issue better or worse.
<LaserJock> as long as you don't let Fujitsu in there ;-)
<LaserJock> I think you're voice is valuable on the subject
* Fujitsu keeps away from everything now.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: seeing as i'd effectively be saying "by using your real name, you're acknowledging that you will likely be harassed, and hit on, and everything else, and that I dont think we should force people to accept that, just to use launchpad"
* Fujitsu harasses Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> and whether that will bring me harassment, i'm not sure
<LaserJock> I just read something today that women get 25 more sexual harassment email then men
<crimsun> (Oh, I thought you were talking about core-dev.)
<mpt> Only 25?
* Hobbsee gives Fujitsu a large whack over the head with a cluebat
<LaserJock> s/25/24 times/
<LaserJock> bah
* Fujitsu dies.
<Hobbsee> cant say i've had much *email*
<mpt> oh, e-mail
<Hobbsee> certainly too many irc queries though, just sittign in #ubuntu
<LaserJock> well, it's just frustrating to me because I like knowing the people I'm talking to
<Hobbsee> oh i can see the logic in that
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Same.
<mpt> yeah, proportional to the ease and the anonymity
<Hobbsee> and i think that's the main reason that people eventually *do* show their real names
<Fujitsu> But I can see where the others are coming from too.
<Hobbsee> but launchpad has absolutely no right to force people to do that by default.
<LaserJock> I mean, it's not done in the real world, "Hi boss, my name is LaserJock "
<Hobbsee> of course it isnt.  but in the real world, there's also a lot more stuff against sexual harassment
<LaserJock> which I think we could use
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It wasn't more than a few months ago that you changed your LP real name to your real name, was it?
<Hobbsee> whereas in something like ubuntu, there isnt.  you either deal, or leave the project.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hmmm...was early this year, or late last year.  not sure which
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Or you get the person who is doing the harassment disposed of.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: how, though?  you cant, really - there are too many ways of contact
<Hobbsee> short of going and smashing them or something
<LaserJock> in this case, LP account removal might help
<Hobbsee> i mean, irc you can get them klined.  which i've done, before.  but it doesnt permanently fix the problem
<Hobbsee> they've already got your info, etc.
<LaserJock> *sigh* true
<LaserJock> it's just completely idiotic that people treat each other that way online
<Hobbsee> well, the majority dont
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: s/online/at all/
<LaserJock> I mean, sometimes things are done unintentionally
<mpt> Idiotic, perhaps, but also entirely predictable
<Hobbsee> but it's not a perfect world, shit happens, and you have to manage as best as possible
<LaserJock> but there too much maliciousness out there
<mpt> The Internet has had this problem for quarter of a century now
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: the unintentional ones are easy to spot, and ignore
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: the only reason i started using my name on LP and such was that i knew that people wanted to sponsor me to UDS at some point...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: so my real name would come out
<Fujitsu> Ah.
* Hobbsee hits send
* Hobbsee waits for the explosion
<lsproc> I made a typo in my e-mail when registering a team, can I just edit the contact address?
<LaserJock> I think so
<Hobbsee> lsproc: you should be able to, hit manage addresses, put in the new one, and validate that address
<lsproc> Any of these addresses need to be confirmed before you can use it as the contact address of this team.
<lsproc> i dont have access to the other address though
<Hobbsee> do you need it, to put in a new address?
<lsproc> hang on
<lsproc> if i registered the team, do i need to put my e-mail?
<Hobbsee> you need to put in an email address, which LP will check if it's valid
<lsproc> The email address you're trying to add is already registered in Launchpad for lsproc.
<Hobbsee> yes - you need a different one
<lsproc> ah
<Hobbsee> actually, teams dont even require an email
<Hobbsee> (all mail will just be sent out to all the people on the team)
<lsproc> ok
<lsproc> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> but you should still be able to hit manage addresses, and change it from there
<lsproc> i could delete the old one fine
<mpt> hmm, Launchpad frequently crashes Safari
<mpt> I wonder if we can tweak it to frequently crash IE too
<lsproc> hehe
<Fujitsu> Heheh.
<Hobbsee> haha
<lsproc> mpt, i know a bug in the way IE renders pictures, that if you put a 1x1 picture in but stretched to 30,000x30,000 or so, it BSODS the pc in IE
<adedov> hi! Is there tools to branch an existing branch at launchpad via web UI?
<mwh> ...
<ubotu> New bug: #115735 in soyuz "On distribution source package release page, only "Overview" is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115735
<ubotu> New bug: #115738 in soyuz "On distribution release binary package page, only "Overview" is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115738
<ubuntu> hi
<proppy> is there a way to retrieve *from a program* all the user of a given group on launchpad ?
<proppy> (without parsing raw html)
<Fujitsu> proppy: You can use launchpad.net/~team/+rdf
<proppy> Fujitsu: thx :)
<pochu> either doko has too many packages, or launchpad has a problem :)
<pochu> Can anyone access https://launchpad.net/~doko/+packages ? It timeouts here
<Fujitsu> pochu: It sometimes gets like that, but other times it's OK
<Hobbsee> pochu: lp dies on my package list too
<ajmitch> doko has touched a *lot* of packages by doing mass rebuilds, python changes, etc
<Hobbsee> sometimes
<Fujitsu> doko has the most uploads by a long, long way.
<pochu> Hobbsee: your page takes a while, but loads fine
* pochu wants his page to timeout too :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<pochu> I have very few uploads :|
* pochu search at launchpad for that bug
<pochu> looks like Bug #90823 (reported by doko himself) :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90823 in launchpad "personal packages page not reachable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90823
* Hobbsee wonders about a polish converter
<Hobbsee> hmm.  no dice.  or not many, anyway
<keir> so there's no facility for patch tracking in launchpad at the moment?
<pochu> keir: what do you mean?
<keir> pochu, my eventual goal is to get blender to switch away from gforge + svn to launchpad
<keir> i'm identifying blockers
<keir> patch tracking is something like bundle buggy
<keir> sadly, no matter what i bet a switch won't happen for at least a year
<keir> because they just invested tons of time into a new svn migration
<pochu> is it a VCS?
<keir> gforge is trac-like
<keir> actually, it's closer to svn
<keir> gah, rather, gforge ~= launchpad
<pochu> well, launchpad has bazaar integration
<keir> yes
<Spads> gforge is the open source sourceforge suite
<Spads> it uses svn or cvs as the VCS
<Spads> to my last inspection
<keir> yup
<keir> anyway, bzr integration alone is not sufficient for patch tracking
<keir> launchpad has a spot which lists branches -- ok
<keir> but if someone registers a new branch, then approaches time for merge, it doesn't look like launchpad supports the kind of back-and-forth the blender devs use in gforge
<radix> keir: what kind is that?
<keir> you open a new patch
<keir> post it as an attachment along with a big description
<keir> then kaito or other devs check it out and try it
<keir> maybe further changes are needed
<keir> comments are posted to the patch item
<keir> dev updates patch, reuploads
<keir> repeat
<keir> i imagine this could be done with bundles for people who can't host a branch on bzr
<keir> https://projects.blender.org/tracker/?atid=127&group_id=9&func=browse
<keir> as you can see, there are tons of patches outstanding for blender
<keir> a way of supporting this is *required* before any sort of launchpad switch could be considered
<pochu> keir: you could do that in the bug tracker, attaching them as "patches"
<keir> I think 'bugs' is a misnomer-- why track features as bugs?
<keir> seems odd
<keir> then it should be an issue tracker
<radix> keir: well, the only issue is naming, then
<radix> keir: because the bug tracker supports exactly that workflow
<keir> ok, neat
<keir> and tags make it easy to sort
<keir> is anyone working on ML integration?
<radix> keir: how do you mean? there is an email interface to the bug tracker
<keir> mainly, i want something like trac's timeline that also catches mailing list traffic
<keir> trac's timeline is AWESOME
<keir> on all the projects i use, it is *the* way i keep up to date with what's happening
<keir> launchpad doesn't really have much of a substitute
<keir> for trac, i wrote a mailing list plugin which would add mailing list messages to the stream of timeline events
<keir> for dr project
<pochu> keir: there's mailing support planning
<pochu> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/team-mailing-lists
<keir> ah, i see
<keir> neat
<keir> one other thing which was a 100% dealbreaker for blender: dependence on a 3rd party for backups
<keir> i.e. what if launchpad's backup dies, and like those people who lost their gmail mail, *poof*!
<keir> so there would have to be a way for blender.org to privately backup all blender-related data from launchpad to a different location
<keir> for my project, libmv, i don't mind relying on launchpad
<keir> but blender.org is quite paranoid about backups (understandably)
<keir> ... and since launchpad is not yet OSS, i'm not sure how this would work.
<mwh> well, once you've done bzr branch lp:blender blender-src you have a complete back up of that branch
<keir> mwh, it's not just the code that's the issue
<keir> it's all the bugs and whatnot
<mwh> and i think you can get bug data with xmlrpc
<keir> can you get enough data that you can 100% restore if launchpad were to nuke it's database?
<keir> s/it's/its/
<mwh> that's very certainly the idea
<keir> including blueprints, translations, answers, project metadata, everything?
<keir> registered branches?
<mwh> yes
<keir> cool
<mwh> for exactly the reasons you give
<keir> where is this backup-launchpad script?
<mwh> i don't know if the current implementation reaches this goal, however...
<keir> but this is at least planned?
<pochu> keir: I think it's planned
<pochu> keir: yes. I also think you can ask an admin to backup the data, but I'm not sure. You may want to ask tomorrow (when the devs are more active ;))
<keir> pochu, no, that won't do; it'd have to be a cron job running on blender.org which backs up the entire project every day
<keir> i am writing up blockers for blender now
<radix> you can't yet get all your data out, but I think I've heard rumblings that it's planned
<radix> the fact that we can't do complete data backups is also a blocker for Twisted
<radix> but a minor one compared to "it's not open source"
<ubotu> New bug: #115851 in rosetta "can't choose export format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115851
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings again.
<pr3d4t0r> Q. We have a site (http://www.awke.org) and a project + dev team defined in launchpad.net - can you please provide a good example of how other teams integrate their project sites with launchpad.net or viceversa?
<pr3d4t0r> We're looking for visual harmony and ease of use.
<pr3d4t0r> Also, we aren't sure if there is a badgeware image somewhere like the ones that SourceForge uses that we could include in our project's page.  Thanks in advance.
<pr3d4t0r> OKi... lunchtime.  See you guys later.
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<beuno> pr3d4t0r: that will probably be best answered in the launchpad mailing list, where you can get a responde from the most knowledgable users, not just the ones present in IRC at the time   :D
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<pr3d4t0r> :: yawn ::
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: Ping...
<thumper> pr3d4t0r: Pong
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: I'm looking for a good example of an external project site merged with launchpad.net.
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: We have http://www.awke.org going, we'd like to use launchpad for the things that make sense, etc.
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: If you can think of an example where the blending is done in an elegant way please let me know.
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: All the awke committers are studying Bazaar now and we figured integration with launchpad.net is the next step.
<thumper> On the project home page there is a place to put an external web reference
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: Also, as a related question:  is there a GIF "badge" and link that we could use on the awke.org pages to link back to launchpad.net?
<pr3d4t0r> Uh, oh...
<thumper> pr3d4t0r: There is the png branding that you can find on the https://launchpad.net/launchpad page
<pr3d4t0r> _thumper_: Let me know if you missed the three-part question I asked.
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: Cool.
* pr3d4t0r goes to look at that.
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: I guess you meant the rocket ship.
<thumper> yeah
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: I was looking for a button-like thingy.
<keir> thumper, ping!
<thumper> pr3d4t0r: I don't know of any, best to ask mpt
<thumper> keir: hi, you were asking about patch stuff before
<keir> thumper, yes
<thumper> keir: we have work planned that sort of matches what you were asking about
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: OKi.
<pr3d4t0r> thumper: I'll ask on the mailing lists as well.
<thumper> keir: to look at what is planeed, you can see the overview on the blueprints part for the launchpad-bazaar project
<thumper> keir: the details of some (most) of the work is on the canonical wiki which is protected
<thumper> but the overview should give some ideas
<keir> i see
<keir> why is the launchpad wiki private?
<keir> i can understand read-only
<keir> but private?
<Hobbsee> because the canonical one is too?
<thumper> there is a help.launchpad.net which is the lp wiki
<thumper> the canonical one is private
<Hogi[de|en] > hi. could any admin delete my account "Hogi", please?
<thumper> there are historical reasons (hysterical raisins)
<thumper> keir: there are too many wiki's
<thumper> some planned work is to have the blueprint page be more wiki like, so you don't need external references
<keir> thumper, yes please!
<radix> +1
<thumper> part of the reason that there are private wiki pages, is due to there not being private blueprints
<keir> thumper, for lightweight projects adding trac-style wiki capability to a project would be great
<thumper> keir: I've heard mumblings that a wiki is something that is being considered to help projects start
<thumper> the idea that lp can be a one stop shop for projects
<keir> how many devs does launchpad have?
<thumper> keir: around 25
<thumper> ish
<keir> thumper, exactly. without trac-style wiki, then it won't fly
<keir> well, it probably will but wikis would help :)
<keir> wow, 25 devs!
<thumper> keir: there is much planned :)
<thumper> and you thought it was good now...
<keir> :)
<keir> am i reading this blueprint right? buildbot test result reporting is coming 
<thumper> keir: which one?
<keir> importd-oops-basic
<thumper> the code import service is currently using buildbot
<thumper> oops is the launchpad error reporting infrastructure
<thumper> so, no, not quite
<keir> are you going to add an online branch/patch review tool?
<thumper> keir: there is a blueprint called review-roadmap :)
<keir> aaah, missed that one
<thumper> launchpad is moving to a time boxed release cycle
<thumper> so bugs and blueprints should get associated with launchpad milestones
<keir> gnome- and ubuntu- style?
<thumper> keir: four to six week cycles I think
<thumper> more bzr style
<keir> neat
<keir> easier to do with server side stuff
<thumper> this should make it more clear to interested parties to see what's coming
<keir> what's coming up next release cycle?
<thumper> launchpad 1.1
<keir> cool
<keir> i have one question. is the url format baked in forever?
<keir> the bugs/code/whatever.launchpad.net/project drives me nuts
<keir> why not project.launchpad.net/bugs/whatever?
<keir> then i can use the handy 'up' button to navigate back to project toplevel
<keir> furthermore, when i'm already on bluprints, and i click the project name in the top bar, it takes me back to where i already am rather than project toplevel
<keir> for example, on blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar, click the 'Launchpad Bazaar Integration' link at the top
<keir> it takes you right back
<keir> rather than going to launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar as i expect it to
<thumper> keir: yeah, well... log a bug?
<keir> somehow i've managed to click it about 6 times already and i'm consciously aware that it doesn't go where I expect!
<thumper> I tend to click on the tabs more
<keir> alrigh
<tokj> aloha
<keir> #82232
<thumper> bug 82232
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82232 in launchpad "Location bar links should go to Overview of that item" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82232
<thumper> keir: comment on that one
<keir> i already did
<thumper> keir: cool
#launchpad 2008-05-12
<kiko> MattCampbell, yes, though you can ask to have one registered (see /topic)
<nickellery> is anyone aware of when Intrepid translations will be released?
<thumper> nickellery: jtv might be able to tell you
<thumper> jtv:  <nickellery> is anyone aware of when Intrepid translations will be released?
<jtv> nickellery: you mean opened for translation?
<jtv> won't be long, but quite busy right now!
<nickellery> jtv: yea, that's what I mean, and thanks :)
<jtv> nickellery: I promise we're getting better at it.  :-)
<gnomefreak> mdke was it you that was/is incharge of mailing lists?
<mdke> gnomefreak: not really but maybe I can help, what's the issue?
<gnomefreak> mdke: i would like to remove one the team is obsolete for a while no need for it to still be around
<mdke> gnomefreak: an Ubuntu mailing list?
<gnomefreak> mdke: yes its ubuntu-effects team it is now -desktop team that handles compiz IIRC
<mdke> gnomefreak: I don't see that list on lists.ubuntu.com
<mdke> ah, you mean ubuntu-desktop-effects
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop-effects is the full name of it 
<mdke> gnomefreak: right. you need to send an email to mailman@lists.ubuntu.com to request the removal
<gnomefreak> i have link
<gnomefreak> mdke: thanks 
<mdke> maybe you could suggest what can be done with the archives too, if you feel they can be deleted or not
<gnomefreak> mdke: thanks
<mdke> gnomefreak: no worries
<ignas> hi
<ignas> does every launchpad user have his own shared repository or are they project based?
<jamesh> ignas: there is no shared repo support on bazaar.launchpad.net at present
<ignas> ouch
<jamesh> ignas: we are planning on making use of the "stacked branch" feature being developed for Bazaar though
<jamesh> which should give similar benefits
<ignas> so i should tell other developers that publishing their branches will take 40 minutes then :/
<ignas> it's makes explaining how branching for every feature or bug is good :/
<jamesh> in fact, it should be better since you can stack off a branch you have only read access to
<ignas> i see
<jamesh> whereas shared repos would force each developer to pay the 40 minute penalty once
<ignas> so what are my options?
<ignas> i just can't make them think "bzr is better"
<ignas> if they have to wait 40 minutes for their first checkout, and then when they want to change something - they can't commit it direcly, so they make a branch, and after being done with a feature - they have to wait 40 minutes to publish it, so I could merge it to trunk...
<Peng> I always push to my own server, where I do have a shared repo, and let Launchpad mirror it.
<ignas> i guess they will have to manage their own shared repository as well...
<thumper> ignas: stacking is coming soon(ish)
<thumper> :-|
<ignas> as most of the bzr features
<jamesh> ignas: Peng's solution might be best in the short term
<ignas> yes, i understand, i mean - as I am the person who is integrating things into the mainline and managing releases - bzr is an improvement, just that for other developers every bit of additional complexity (complexity that was not there with svn) makes them ask the question - why didn't we stay with svn
<thumper> ignas: I understand, and I hear ya
<thumper> ignas: you can trust me that we are working as fast as possible to make this happen quickly
<jamesh> ignas: how do people usually provide changes to you for integration?
<jamesh> ignas: if they have used patches in the past, you might want to tell them about "bzr send"
<jamesh> for all the changes to Bazaar I've submitted in the last year I've not pushed the branches from my desktop/laptop
<jamesh> just sent bundles to the mailing list
<tan_> Is there a mailing list manager in launchpad? or something similar?
<jamesh> tan_: https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/MailingLists
<tan_> jamesh: thanks :) from what I gather, this is for the team communication, or can it be used as a public mailing list for a project?
 * tan_ reads and find the answer ;-)
<jamesh> tan_: you can create a team to represent the members of the list
<jamesh> making it open membership if you want people to be able to join the list without permission
<tan_> jamesh: thank you
<luisbg> I just created a new branch and when I try to push with  bzr push -v lp:~luisbg/freemix/freemix-python
<luisbg> I get
<luisbg> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<luisbg> any help?
<wgrant> luisbg: bzr launchpad-login
<wgrant> luisbg: You need to specify a username, or it will try to use http rather than bzr+ssh
<luisbg> what is my userid
<luisbg> my email?
<wgrant> No, your username.
<luisbg> luisbg
<luisbg> cool
<luisbg> it asked me for my ssh pass
<wgrant> That's right.
<luisbg> pushed!
<luisbg> awesome
<luisbg> thanks a million
<Peng> luisbg: You could set up SSH keys so you don't have to specify a password.
<luisbg> Peng, how?
<wgrant> Peng: One cannot use Launchpad's bzr functionality without SSH keys.
<Peng> wgrant: ...Good point.
<Peng> Wait, really?
<Peng> I dunno.
 * Peng blinks.
 * Peng shrugs.
<Peng> luisbg: https://launchpad.net/~luisbg/+editsshkeys
<luisbg> lol
<luisbg> true
<luisbg> no ssh no lp
<luisbg> I just reinstalled this machine
<luisbg> maybe its that
<wgrant> Peng: Really.
<luisbg> :)
<alecwh> I'm the owner of a project @ launchpad, and I currently have a branch registered that automatically imports an external SVN repository into the Bazaar code section. We are no longer using the SVN repository, and we want to remove the SVN import branch from our project. The import branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/phpns/trunk, and the project: https://code.launchpad.net/phpns/. Who do I talk to about removing this? I'm unable to
<Peng> alecwh: You got cut off after "I'm unable t".
<alecwh> "﻿Who do I talk to about removing this? I'm unable to."
<alecwh> Meaning I don't have sufficient permissions to delete the branch
<gmb> alecwh: If you file a question at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad someone from the admin team will attend to it for you.
<alecwh> gmb: thanks
<gmb> np
<Warddr> hello, what do I have to do with the following error:
<Warddr> Unable to obtain lock lp--1221028404:///lock
<Warddr> held by daan-is-here@bazaar.launchpad.net on host vostok [process #7916]
<Warddr> locked 11 hours, 58 minutes ago
<Warddr> Will continue to try until 11:22:17
<Daniell> hey pretty people, here comes warddr with a cool question!
<intellectronica> Warddr: did you already try `bzr break-lock` ?
<intellectronica> Daniell: i'll take that as a compliment ;)
<Daniell> just see it yourself ;)
<Warddr> now I get this error:
<Warddr> Unable to obtain lock lp--1221007924:///lock
<Warddr> held by warddr@bazaar.launchpad.net on host vostok [process #30786]
<Warddr> locked 9 seconds ago
<Warddr> Will continue to try until 11:27:26
<Daniell> me 2
<Peng> Warddr: Repeat break-lock until it sticks.
<Peng> Warddr: You are 100% sure that someone isn't actually using the branch right now, right?
<Warddr> Daniell, you destroyed everything :P
<Daniell> hmm:p
<Daniell> me see:p
 * gnomefreak gets that when i kill a commit or push
<Daniell> why is lp so slow then?
<intellectronica> Warddr: which version of bzr are you using, b.t.w?
<Warddr> the latest version integrated in ubuntu 8.04
<intellectronica> Daniell: what do you mean by 'slow'? is it exceptionally slow for you right now? which pages are slow?
<Daniell> code browsing
<intellectronica> Daniell: yes, i heard that code browsing is a bit slowy right now, and apparently it's being worked on
<Daniell> ok
<Warddr> I think now it's ok
<intellectronica> Warddr: excellent!
<Daniell> thank you pretty people:)
<Warddr> I'm only still waiting for an e-mail to confirm my change
<Romario> hey kiko
<Romario> there is a open answer relating to my ppa, but i'd like to upload new packages, because there are several users waiting for the new release ;-)
<Romario> or should i leave everything like it is now for your "investigation"?
<Daniell> is there no command like launchpad-logout?
<gmb> Daniell: In what context?
<laga> launchpad is slow. </rant>
<laga> it takes ages for me to go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/206156 and show the duplicates by clicking on that drop-down box on the left.
<intellectronica> gmb: i think he meant the bzr launchpad plugin
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206156 in mythtv "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] 
<intellectronica> but in the absence of a logout command he realised that self destruction is the only remaining option
<intellectronica> anything, in the name of security!
<emgent> are there some problem in LP ? seems very slow.
<gmb> intellectronica: :)
<laga> emgent: same here.
<gmb> emgent: We are experiencing some issues with bazaar.launchpad.net atm.
<gmb> Which might be slowing things down generally.
<intellectronica> emgent, laga: code browsing is known to be slow right now. anything else?
<laga> intellectronica: loading bug reports for me.
<emgent> ok thanks :)
<intellectronica> laga: url?
<laga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/206156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206156 in mythtv "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] 
<laga> it doesn't load completely so the drop down boxes on the left don't work properly. eg "duplicates". it's worked now after waiting a few minutes.
<intellectronica> laga: works fine for me, loads in 1.084s
<intellectronica> laga: can you please try reloading, and see whether the problem is persistent?
<\sh> please, it's bankholiday in most parts of europe...don't break things on bankholidays ;)
<gmb> intellectronica, laga: It's pretty slow for me too. Looks like it's slowing down when loading the attachment.
<gmb> *s
<gmb> launchpadlibrarian.net is pretty slow atm, I think.
<laga> gmb: yeah, i also see that it's loading from launchpadlibrarian.
<intellectronica> yeah, it does look like the librarian is to blame
<gmb> Poor old libby...
<laga> reloading is fast now, maybe it's cached. or fixed.
<Warddr> how long does it take for a mailinglist to be accepted? We realy need one
<jamesh> Warddr: it needs an admin to approve it.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: who's in charge of hte mailing lists now?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: in charge of the code or in charge of administrating things?
<Hobbsee> jamesh: the latter
<jamesh> I'm not sure.  I'd guess launchpad admins
<jamesh> Hobbsee: yep.  The mailing list approval forms require admin access.
<jamesh> not sure which ones are doing list approval though
<Hobbsee> jamesh: right.  that may be why they aren't getting done, then.
<jamesh> or they aren't doing it over the weekend
<jamesh> Warddr: how long have you been waiting?
<Warddr> jamesh, 2 days
<jamesh> Warddr: if it hasn't been processed within 24 hours, I'd try emailing the launchpad-users list
<Warddr> i'll do that, jamesh 
<Hobbsee> jamesh: do you know if a launchpad admin would be able to remove a package, which has been marked as invalid, from a bug?  i'm sick of reading mail from this bug.
<jamesh> you mean remove a task?
<Hobbsee> er, yes, probably
 * Hobbsee isn't fluent in all the launchpad terminology, at times.
<jamesh> it'd probably require DB access to delete it
<jamesh> you can't point it at a more appropriate package?
<Hobbsee> ooh, i wonder.
 * Hobbsee wth?
<Hobbsee> jamesh: oh, now there's a good idea!  i can clear the task, which puts it as 'Ubuntu', which will make it go to the ubuntu bugs list, which it's probably already on, so will spam no one.
<jamesh> solutions that don't need admin intervention are preferred :)
<Hobbsee> jamesh: indeed.  i just didn't think that could be done.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: er, is there any wya i can check what the contact address for the bug supervisor of ubuntu is?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu -> click on the link next to "Bug supervisor:"
<jamesh> the email address is in the portlet
<jamesh> (looks like the only thing still in a portlet for that page)
<Hobbsee> jamesh: ah, good, so it is them.
<kiko> cprov, ping?
<cprov> kiko: pong
<kiko> cprov, romario was having an interesting problem yesterday. he copied a package to another PPA, but when downloading it via apt, apt would complain of "mismatched size" (IIRC). 
<kiko> cprov, have you heard of this happening before?
<kiko> or have a clue why it mihgt?
<cprov> kiko: archive indexes conflicting with the files, I guess, depends on whether or not he installed the package locally first.
<cprov> kiko: obviously cause by a copy that should not be allowed (or to be precise, rebuilds in the same archive)
<cprov> kiko: do you know the PPA url and package names involved, maybe I can still reproduce it.
<Hobbsee> cprov: ~gscrot
<kiko> cprov, if you can check channel logs for yesterday evening you'll find him chatting with Hobbsee and I
<cprov> Hobbsee: I've removed several binaries rebuilds from that PPA yesterday.
<cprov> Hobbsee: yep, the is still happen
<Hobbsee> cprov: eparse: broken english.
<cprov> the *problem* ...
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<cprov> broken phrase at *any* language ...
<Hobbsee> haha
<cprov> Hobbsee: well, it was just fixed with the new upload made in hardy.
<joh> How does the PPA build system work?
<cprov> joh: like the primary build system for ubuntu with some extra features (for instance, installing dependencies from the PPA domain). Could you be more specific ?
<joh> cprov: I've uploaded my source package and wonder when binary packages will be built
<kiko> heh
<cprov> joh: once you've received a 'acceptance' email, it should build ASAP according the build-farm load
<cprov> joh: is this your PPA https://edge.launchpad.net/~joh/+archive ?
<joh> cprov: Yes
<cprov> joh: if it is, something weird is happening, no builds for your sources.
<joh> cprov: Exactly...
<joh> cprov: So what could be wrong? How do I debug this?
<joh> cprov: There are no build records at all under "View build records" either.
<cprov> joh: I'm checking, builds were not created in upload time.
<joh> cprov: Ok, thanks
<cprov> joh: putz ... sorry, you are uploading to intrepid.
<joh> cprov: Ah, so only hardy packages will be built?
<cprov> joh: yes, intrepid is not supported for PPA yet. Also check https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/173866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173866 in soyuz "Source uploads should result in, at least, one build in order to be accepted" [Medium,Triaged] 
<cprov> joh: it would have avoided my embarrassment :(
<joh> cprov: What embarrassment? :-)
<cprov> joh: :)
<kiko> cprov, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/32847 is the same problem, I suspect, right?
<Warddr> hello, is it possible to send the mails when code is changed to a mailing list?
<kiko> Warddr, I'm not sure! barry, can a mailing list be the contact address for a team?
<barry> Warddr: yep
<cprov> kiko: "build fine in intrepid ..." not really true. Other than that, It seems to be a packaging problem.
<barry> Warddr: once your lp mailing list is active, just go to the team's +contactaddress page and you should see an option to set the ml as the contact address
<Warddr> barry, ok, I'll do that
<kiko> cprov, ah, it was this one: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/32757
<cprov> kiko: yes, that's the mentioned issue. Let me answer it.
<preetam> hello
<preetam> anyone there
<Hobbsee> no
<kiko> thanks cprov 
<preetam> hey i want to become translator for ubuntu can anyone guide me please
<preetam> i have already contributed  in few applications 
<joh> https://launchpad.net/~joh/+archive <-- why does intrepid still appear as a repos when it contains no packages?
<joh> Also, where did my i386 build go? It's not in the list...
<joh> (The binary deb that is)
<kiko> cprov, note https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/30588 too
<lorgan> launchpad
<synic> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> hey synic
<lorgan> launchpad
<synic> mrevell: Yeah, I can do the interview.  I just need to find a microphone...
<mrevell> synic: Great, thanks. When would be a good time for you? Are you available tomorrow?
<synic> mrevell: Yeah, the earlier the better.
<mrevell> synic: No problem. What timezone are you in? Mountain?
<synic> yeah
<mrevell> synic: Give me a time that's good for you and I'm almost certainly able to shift my stuff to suit. The only time I have fixed is 15.00 - 15.20 UTC
<synic> Let me get back to you.  I'll send you an email.  I have to borrow one of my coworkers mics
<mrevell> synic: Okay, cool.
<Daniell> who works on lp, I suggest a more in lp integrated code browsing
<thumper> Daniell: this is an issue we are working on
<Daniell> ok cool
<ffm> Hey, is it possible to mark myself as the bug contact for a package in ubuntu?
<kiko> ffm, yeah -- just subscribe to it.
<ffm> kiko: Merci.
<ogt> hey, problem with the face browser
<ogt> not showing usernames anymore
<ogt> anybody on this case?
#launchpad 2008-05-13
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Raben> Good day all,
<Raben> I've just created my launchpad account... as I changed 'Name' from 'thierry-andriamirado' to 'thierry.andriamirado' , the system have assigned me the Name 'ThierryAndriamirado2' on the wiki server. I tried to revert back to 'thierry-andriamirado' on launchpad, but it says 'thierry-andriamirado is already in use by another person or team.'. What can I do in order to retrieve my 'real' identity?
<Laney>     If the user has set a cookie within the webwise.net domain indicating
<Laney> that they do not wish to be tracked, then this preference is passed to
<Laney> the Layer 7 switch during the process in paragraph 16 above.
<Laney> Erm
<Laney> I don't know how I managed to do that...
 * Laney runs
<Abelian> quick question, has: bzr co someurl been depreceated in favour in favour of bzr lp:project/branch
<ffm> Hey, is the launchpad artwork copywrited or is it under a free licence.
<ffm> 8?
<ffm> *?
<ffm> I'm pretty sure that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Launchpad-homepage-20080425-ver_1.2.3-build_5983.png is not a free screenshot, and even if the software is free (which it isn't) the logos and design arn't/
<soren> When I log on to the canonical shop, it goes through launchpad's openid thing. The address it shows me is wrong (I've somewhat recently moved house). From the looks of it, that comes from Launchpad, but Launchpad doesn't offer me a way to change my address?
<salgado> soren, that is the address used in your last shipit request
<soren> salgado: Heh.. That's what I thought, so I went to shipit, ordered a cd with my new address and cancelled it again. It still shows the same (old) address.
<salgado> soren, that's because LP ignores canceled requests when looking up the address to give to the shop
<soren> salgado: Ah.
<soren> salgado: You wouldn't happen to know if there's about this?
<soren> Er..
<soren> He...
<salgado> a bug?
<soren> Yes :)
<salgado> I don't think so
<mpt> There is, iirc
<mpt> soren, salgado: bug 177401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177401 in launchpad "Provide a way for users to edit their profile data from login.launchpad.net" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177401
<Elvanor> Hello, is it ethically acceptable to register a non-free project (my website) on launchpad to use the translation tools
<soren> mpt: I was *just* about to go look for it. Thanks! :)
<Elvanor> I am looking for an online web interface and tools for i18n. The tools need to be OSS, although my project is not.
<Elvanor> launchpad looks like a nice interface but I don't want to register a project there if they want to exclusively support free / oss projects.
<synic> mrevell: I wasn't able to find a microphone I could get to work (we have a few a the office, but they are usb and I couldn't get them to record anything)
<mrevell> synic: Hi, that's no problem. Don't worry. We can do it another time. There's also another option, though: I have SkypeOut minutes and so could call a landline or cell phone.
<synic> mrevell: I could do that
<mrevell> synic: Today I'm next available around 21.00 UTC (i.e. five hours from now). Do you want to PM or email me a number?
<synic> yeah, I'll email it to you.
<synic> anything I should think about before you call?
<Hobbsee> if he's going to come and eat you.
<gmb> Hobbsee:  mrevell doesn't eat people. He dissolves them with withering irony.
<Hobbsee> gmb: ah.  my bad.
 * Hobbsee hides from the scary lp devs, then.
<mrevell> sorry synic, I'm on a quick call. Just a sec
<gmb> Hobbsee: It's okay, you were confusing him with kiko, I think. kiko eats people.
<Hobbsee> gmb: that doesn't make it better.
<gmb> otoh bigjools_ is just a big fluffy teddy bear
<bigjools_> gmb: given your hairy state, I'd say that comment was a tad ironic
<Hobbsee> there are 2 teddy bears, then!
<gmb> bigjools_: I'm more of the grumpy "who's been sleeping in my bed" variety. Well, in the mornings, anyway.
<bigjools_> gmb: I remember that feeling when waking up next to some hag in my student days :)
<gmb> bigjools_: As John Barrymore said: "Love is the delightful interval between meeting a beautiful girl and discovering that she looks like a haddock"
<bigjools_> gmb: I read that as *Michael* Barrymore first time.... haha
<gmb> Must... resist... temptation...
<aantn> hello
<aantn> is there a reason why launchpad would suddenly forget my shh key?
<aantn> er ssh key, that is
<aantn> I've was using my key for a long time without any problems, until launchpad suddenly started claiming I have no key today
<stgraber> aantn: maybe related to the openssl security issue ?
<aantn> stgraber: ?
<stgraber> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1
<stgraber> basically all ssh keys generated after Feisty's release would have to be regenerated
<aantn> stgraber: I just readded the key and it works
<aantn> I assume that the packages automatically updated the keys
<stgraber> it re-generates the host ones, privates ones have to be regenerated by hand (at least that's how I understand it)
<stgraber> so if I understand the USN correctly, you would need to revoke your SSH key, generate a new one and push this one to LP
<stgraber> updating your system wouldn't help as the generator would be fine but not the key that were generated with the broken one
<aantn> stgraber: all I did was add my old key on launchpad
<aantn> stgraber: I'm not so familiar with ssh
<aantn> how would I go about revoking the old key?
<no0tic> hi, my ssh key just disappeared from my LP profile, it is due to the security fix on openssl today?
<aantn> no0tic: yeah, I just asked that question a few seconds ago
<no0tic> aantn, thanks :) what if a user didn't use debian/ubuntu? :)
<aantn> no0tic: It would seem that you need to just readd it
<aantn> it would probably be best to generate a new key
<aantn> no0tic: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1
<aantn> stgraber: I think ssh-keygen just overwrites old keys
<aantn> stgraber: is that safe to do?
<no0tic> aantn, yes, already done.. I'm only asking.. the bug affects only debian and debian based distros, what about users that don't use them? 
<aantn> no0tic: the security flaw could have also been present there
<stgraber> if you have done the upgrade and are running the new openssl and openssh, regenerating your key with ssh-keygen then pushing it to LP is fine
<stgraber> no0tic: keys were checked, mine that has been generated in 2005 hasn't been removed from LP
<stgraber> no0tic: so only broken keys had (AFAIK)
<no0tic> stgraber, thanks
<no0tic> bye!
<aantn> stgraber: I suspect a few people might take the easy way out (like I did at first)
<aantn> stgraber: it would be best to set it up in a way so that people can't re-add unsecure keys
<stgraber> aantn: LP should check and refuse the key but it's not something implemented yet I guess
<stgraber> aantn: the issue is not known for a long time so I don't think LP's devel have had plenty of time to work on that :)
<aantn> stgraber: alrgiht
<aantn> I just thought I'd point it out
<aantn> It also might pay to add something to the channel topic
<aantn> I suspect a few more people will be around asking
<gmb> aantn: We're working on preventing insecure keys being uploaded at th emoment  (well, others are, not me)
<Kaleo> hi
<aantn> gmb: kk
<aantn> Kaleo: hello
<Kaleo> hello aantn 
<Hobbsee> gmb: neat!
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net || If you're getting "Permission denied (publickey)" when trying to use bzr+ssh//bazaar.launchpad.net you might have a vulnerable SSH keypair (see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1). You need to regenerate your SSH keys and add the new keys to Launchpad using https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 15 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questi
 * gmb wonders if this'll fit
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net || Problems with SSH when connecting to LP? See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1. Regenerate your SSH keys and add use https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys to add them to LP || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 15 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<gmb> Huzzah.
<ffm> Hey, is the launchpad artwork copywrited or is it under a free licence?
<ffm> Anyone have an answer to https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/32983 ?
<laga> didn't you just ask that question three minutes ago? ;)
<ffm> laga: Maybe.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net || Problems with SSH when connecting to LP? See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2. Regenerate your SSH keys and add use https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys to add them to LP || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 15 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<gmb> Updated the USN URL.
<ignas> hi
<ignas> i am trying to use the new launchpad ppa copying functionality, and it is not really working for me
<ignas> i mean - i have released a package into gutsy
<ignas> a deb got built
<ignas> then i have copied it to hardy without binaries
<ignas> it got built again, at least build records say so
<ignas> but the new deb package was never published for hardy
<cprov> ignas: you can't rebuild the same source within the same PPA, copy-ui should not allow you to do that.
<ignas> emm, i was copying from gutsy to hardy
<ignas> so it allowed me to do that
<ignas> must I release a new package if i want the same package in gutsy and hardy? or would it have worked if i would have checked the "copy binaries" option?
<ignas> cprov: the destination field is quite explicit "This PPA" + a select box for series
<cprov> ignas: I said "it should not", but it does :-/, there is a bug open for this issue
<ignas> so - what should I do to get the effect that I want
<ignas> which is - easily release the same package for different series
<cprov> ignas: yes, include_binaries
<ignas> without doing the numbering manually
<ignas> is there any way I can fix it now ?
<ignas> like - copying packages again?
<cprov> ignas: copy the binaries across , no rebuild
<ignas> cprov: thanks, i'll try
<cprov> ignas: yes, exactly, copy it again, this time including binaries and it will be fine.
<gnomefreak> why was my ssh key removed from LP page? i just added it back like 2 seconds ago
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: maybe it's compromised?
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: or is it a new key?
<geser> gnomefreak: see the last openssl USN
<gnomefreak> old key
<gnomefreak> USN?
<kiko-fud> gnomefreak, yeah. http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2
<gnomefreak> kiko-fud: thanks looking
<kiko-fud> your key is vulnerable.
<gnomefreak> why would be good 
<gnomefreak> i have to make new one
<gnomefreak> what is the auto regen command?
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind i see  it
<gnomefreak> the commands on this page dont work the ssh-vulnkey and -a
<gnomefreak> ok fixed that i hope
<gnomefreak> kiko-fud: and everyone thanks
<Rinchen> gnomefreak, when you update, it scans your system and regens if necessary
<gnomefreak> oh ok i ran a regen anyway since the page says to
<geser> are there any problems with uploads? I didn't get any accepted mails for my last uploads and LP doesn't show the either
<kiko-fud> gnomefreak, sure thing :)
<qense> were all SSH keys in Launchpad removed from the profiles?
<geser> qense: I guess not, as LP still shows my key
<qense> my keys are gone
<bac> qense: no.  just those that were known to be vulnerable.
<qense> weird, the script I got from the planet tells that my keys aren't vulnerable
<qense> at least, it doesn't print any output
<geser> qense: what shows ssh-vulnkey?
<qense> ./dowkd.pl user does tell me that my key is vulnerable
<qense> ssh-vulnkey doesn't exist
<geser> it's in openssh-client from -security
<qense> well, at least I know that I have to replace my key now
<geser> cprov: are there any issues with soyuz? I'm missing some uploads from today (neither got an accepted/rejected mail nor does LP show them)
<mok0> ScottK!!!
<ScottK> Heya.
<mok0> Hi
<emgent> heya
<Elvanor> Hello, is it ethically acceptable to register a non-free project (my website) on launchpad to use the translation tools
<emgent> Elvanor: no
<Elvanor> emgent: hmm, ok :)
<Elvanor> I need to find an OSS translation tool, preferably with a web interface, so launchpad looked like a potential candidate
<emgent> if it`snt free i think no.
<mok0> Elvanor: LP is for free software afaik
<Elvanor> But this is for my own website which is commercial.
<Elvanor> OK. I think I'll go with Pootle then
<Elvanor> But the terms of use on LP did not mention that you were actually required to run a free project, so I wondered
<mok0> Elvanor: Canonical may provide a service for people like you. Why not contact them and ask?
<mok0> Elvanor: but the front page states: "Launchpad is a free software hosting and development website. "
<Elvanor> mok0: ok, I'll try to contact them. I am a Gentoo Linux developer though, so they may not like the competition ;)
<mok0> Elvanor: gentoo has a project page on LP
<Elvanor> mok0: yes, but I need the service for my commercial website (nothing to do with Gentoo)
<Elvanor> However, I would not object to my translations being freely available and viewable on a community site.
<mok0> Elvanor: right :-)  I don't think Canonical really cares
<mok0> about the competition, that it
<mok0> s/it/is
<scriptkidd-e> (?)
<scriptkidd-e> So 've just installed Windows Hardy Heron.
<scriptkidd-e> I'll go said that in #ubuntu
<matsubara> Elvanor: the person you're looking for is statik 
<Elvanor> matsubara: ok
<Elvanor> I am actually probably looking a bit prematurely, I wont actually need the service for another 3 monthes at least
<Elvanor> mok0: sure, I was joking about the competition :)
<Elvanor> Plus, Gentoo and Ubuntu dont really target the same users.
<mok0> Elvanor: true. Plus, all benefit by collaborating about bug fixing etc
<juliux> hi
<juliux> the mailings about the ssh-keys where send without a date, is that a bug?
<kiko> juliux, without a date, really?
<kiko> barry, Rinchen: ^^^
<juliux> kiko, evolution didn't recognise it
<barry> juliux: hmm.  probably a bug in our mass mailer script, though the smtp.canonical.com /should/ have added one
<Rinchen> hmm I see a date on mine....
<barry> well, our mass mailer script doesn't add a date
<barry> the mta should have
<Rinchen> however the email address is incorrect. It should be matthew.revell@canonical  not matthew@canonical
<juliux> two bugs in one mail;9
<Rinchen> the test mail was correct with the email address so that's rather...odd
<Rinchen> and unexpected
<Rinchen> barry, I have a correct date on mine..  Date: Tue, 13 May 2008 20:58:24 +0100 (BST)
<ffm> Hey, is the launchpad artwork copywrited or is it under a free licence?
<Rinchen> ffm, it's currently licensed like the software.....
<Rinchen> ffm, interestingly, you're the second person to ask that in the last 10 days
<juliux> Rinchen, http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/213531/ there is no send date
<thatch> Were the ssh key emails supposed to be sent out even if the key wasn't deleted from lp?
<ffm> Rinchen: Ah. Who was the other?
<ffm> Rinchen: I'm just asking because of what is (apparently) a non-free screenshot on wikipedi
<Rinchen> thatch, if we removed their key, we sent an email
<thatch> Rinchen: my key is listed as "Unknown" by the ssh-vulnkey tool, was created on a Mac, and still exists when I go to edit my keys
<Rinchen> juliux, wow, mine looks almost exact from the origination except I have a date received
<thatch> Rinchen: ...but I got an email.  Does that imply that I had a second key on there prior?
<Rinchen> thatch, right. We didn't remove yours therefore you should not get an email
<Rinchen> thatch, potentially. 
<juliux> Rinchen, you have an interesting mass mailer script
<thatch> On the email date issue, mine has a TZ of PDT which implies my mailserver added it since the others are CET
<thatch> or whatever +1 is these days
<Nafallo> thatch: BST
<Rinchen> thatch, interesting.  I'm in Colorado but it sent it with the correct origination date/time from the UK
<Nafallo> :-)
<ffm> Are RSA keys better than DSA keys for the future?
<gmb> ffm: They're generally regarded as being more secure
<ffm> gmb: Isn't DSA the default though?
<ffm> No, they arn't.
<ffm> How do I get a link to my name when I commit via BZR?
<Nafallo> ffm: they are quite different those two :-)
<Nafallo> ffm: there should be a comparison somewhere. let's see if I can find the link...
<thumper> ffm: make sure that the email that you use to sign your revisions is known by launchpad
<Nafallo> ffm: http://neubia.com/archives/000191.html
<willwill> I got message from launchpad to regenerate my ssh key but my mirror still not resync the openssh package yet. Can I use -8ubuntu1?
<mwhudson> you should be using security.ubuntu.com for security updates i think?
<willwill> http://mirror1.ku.ac.th/ubuntu/ because the main mirrors are too crowd
<mwhudson> sure, use a mirror for everything else
<willwill> so I will change...
<mwhudson> though i notice i don't seem to be following my own advice here...
#launchpad 2008-05-14
<swegner> Hey guys,  I just started a new project & team on launchpad and am working on setting everything up.  Does Launchpad offer any sort of Wiki or webspace for projects?  Where are blueprints generally uploaded?
<andresj> hello. to upload to a team ppa, does incoming = ~teamname-team/ubuntu/ or ~teamname/ubuntu/ ? (in ~/.dput.cf)
<Hobbsee> the latter
<jamesh> andresj: team names and person nicknames share the same namespace, so you don't need any special suffix for team PPAs
<andresj> oh :) then I think the PPAQuickStartGuide needs to be clarified
<andresj> thanks ;)
 * bimberi edits the page
 * Hobbsee hasn't seen anyone else make that error bfeore
<Hobbsee> OTOH, the page could well do with some editing :)
<bimberi> Hobbsee: /win 14
<bimberi> sorry
<bimberi> Hobbsee: That page once had me trying to upload packages to Ubuntu itself
<bimberi> I think 'my-ppa' was left out of 'dput my-ppa ...'
 * bimberi now checks /win 14
<jmillikin> What is the syntax for mirroring a CVS url? Do I copy everything from <cvs -d ... co modulename>, or do I have to find something accessible over HTTP?
<jamesh> jmillikin: you can enter the CVS repo and module details on the "Edit source" form for a project's release series
<jamesh> then go to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar and add a question asking for the import to be processed
<jmillikin> This isn't my project, I can't edit its release series (as far as I know).
<jmillikin> It's for https://launchpad.net/gst-plugins/ , the "main" branch seems to be pointing to something old. I want to be able to mirror http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gst-plugins-good/ so I can use Bazaar on it.
<spiv> mwhudson: ^
<spiv> mwhudson: want to take a look at the gst-plugins import?
<mwhudson> hmm, i think i did at some point
<mwhudson> jmillikin: do you know what the actual $CVSROOT and module are for that viewvc view?
<jmillikin> No idea, I've never used CVS before. The details for checkout are at http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/dev/ .
<mwhudson> oh, it looks like the gst-plugins module got split up, perhaps?
<jmillikin> Yes, a couple years ago.
<mwhudson> i guess there are two options then:
<mwhudson> 1) register a series in the gst-plugins project for each of gst-plugins-good, gst-plugins-bad, etc
<mwhudson> or 2) register new projects for each of the modules
<mwhudson> i don't really know enough about gstreamer to say which is more appropriate
<jmillikin> Probably a better option to split into multiple projects, since their release schedules & source code are independent.
<mwhudson> jmillikin: do you?
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> jmillikin: do you want to do that?
<jmillikin> If you tell me how, and if I can, sure.
<mwhudson> jmillikin: https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/+new
<mwhudson> jmillikin: you probably should make the projects "part of" the gstreamer-project project group
<jmillikin> I don't know how they handle licensing, they have COPYING (GPLv2) and COPYING.LIB (LGPLv2) files. Do I leave the license checkboxes blank, or select both?
<mwhudson_> jmillikin: hm, interesting question :)
<mwhudson_> jmillikin: gst-plugins-good is LGPL at least, isn't it?
<mwhudson_> though i guess you can check both
<jmillikin> Yes, but -base has the mentioned multiple files, and -ugly has who knows what
<mwhudson_> i guess "all that apply" then
<jamesh> iirc the code in -ugly is all LGPL/GPL
<jamesh> but depends on code that is LGPL incompatible in many countries
<jmillikin> OK, project for -base registered at https://launchpad.net/gst-plugins-base . Will wait until the morning, check if the import worked, and then create the others if everything looks like it's working.
<jmillikin> Thank you for your help, mwhudson.
<jamesh> hence ugly
<mwhudson_> jmillikin: make sure you let us know which import details you've filled out
<jmillikin> Yes, I'm going to add that "question" to launchpad-bazaar now.
<mwhudson_> jmillikin: and did you really mean to attach the import to the '0.10' series?
<jmillikin> I think so. You said the CVS repository was attached to a particular series, right?
<mwhudson_> yes, but gst-plugins-base MAIN to _me_ like "The "trunk" series represents the primary line of development rather than a stable release branch. This is sometimes also called MAIN or HEAD."
<jmillikin> Oh, `trunk` is its own series. My bad.
<mwhudson_> no worries
<mwhudson_> it's fairly confusing
 * mwhudson_ understates
<jmillikin> OK, CVS details added for trunk this time. Creating question.
<mwhudson_> i've pressed the 'go' button on that import
<jmillikin> Do I skip the launchpad-bazaar "question" then, or should it be entered anyway for bookkeeping?
<mwhudson_> it's probably best to enter it anyway
<mwhudson_> it's somewhere we can talk about things if there are problems, for one thing
<jmillikin> Question created at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+question/33043
<mwhudson_> cool
<mwhudson_> it will be at least a few hours i guess
<jmillikin> Then good night, and thank you again.
<Hobbsee> bimberi: might have been a bad edit.  i checked it a few months ago, when it first came out, and made sure it was right, along with other canonical people
<bimberi> Hobbsee: And it was probably me anyway.  "Never assume a conspiracy when stupidity is plausible" :-)
<Hobbsee> :P
<philn> hi
<philn> anyone knows how to reach James Henstridge?
<philn> jamesh: ?
<jamesh> philn: hi
<philn> hey ;) did you got my mails about elisa bugs migration?
<jamesh> philn: yeah, but I haven't really had a chance to respond yet
<jamesh> will do so
<philn> thanks
<owh> soren, may I PM you for a moment?
<jamesh> philn: I've just replied to your email
<philn> thx ;)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<joh> Gooood mornin'!
<joh> Crap, I need to regenerate my ssh keys. Stupid SSL vulnerability.
<gnomefreak> good morning i think
<philn> jamesh: i have a new dump, 6Mb compressed. is that fine by mail?
<philn> i guess not.. i can put it online if you want
<philn> jamesh: mail sent
<philn> jamesh: argh that dump isn't valid.. will upload a new one soon, sorry
<philn> jamesh: i have many bugreporters that haven't configured their mail. Is there a dummy email available in LP?
<loftus> hi! is there are delay when uploading source packages to a ppa?
<cprov> loftus: yes, uploads are processed every 5 minutes.
<cprov> loftus: you will receive an email telling you your package was accepted or reject.
<loftus> cprov, i'll wait for that then. thanks
<mok0> Is there some way to create dummy bugs? Re: the discussion on ubuntu-motu, I'd like to play with python-launchpad-bugs, but don't wish to create a deluge of bogus bug reports
<andrea-bs> mok0: you can use staging.launchpad.net
<mok0> andrea-bs: ah, cool
<mok0> andrea-bs: so just to be sure, bugs submitted to staging will not enter the real bug database?
<andrea-bs> mok0: right, staging is like a demo of launchpad
<mok0> andrea-bs: thx
<loftus> cprov, my package has been rejected - "Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution." ? 
<Hobbsee> loftus: you tried to upload to the main ubuntu archive.
<cprov> loftus: fix your dput config, see PPAQuickStart suggestions.
<loftus> adam@adam-desktop:~$ cat .dput.cf | grep fqdn
<loftus> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<wgrant> loftus: That's irrelevant - the default is Ubuntu, in /etc/dput.cf
<cprov> loftus: be sure you have "incoming = ~$your_lp_login/ubuntu/" defined for the dput target you're using.
<loftus> ah! I forgot to use "dput my-ppa" when uploading
<loftus> changes accepted - woho!
<cprov> loftus: nice
<Hobbsee> allenap: *drool*
<Hobbsee> allenap: you seriously rock!
<gmb> Hobbsee: I've never seen anyone droop at allenap before...
<gmb> droop?
<gmb> That's not what I meant.
<Hobbsee> gmb: :P
<gmb> Innuendo-laden typos FTW.
<Hobbsee> gmb: he's corrected the add an upstream project section, in such a way that it doesn't want me to claw my own eyeballs out, and get confused, hitting every single option until i find something that looks vaguely relevant.
<Hobbsee> gmb: which is pretty good, as that's taken at least 2 years to do :)
<gmb> Hobbsee: Ah yes. AIUI he's shed a lot of blood, sweat and tears to make that work right :)
<Hobbsee> :D
 * spiv wonders how much blood, sweat and tears can be replaced by drool
<gmb> spiv: Well, we could get everyone at UDS to lick allenap whilst he works on forwarding bugs to an upstream email address, which is another B,S&T task, IIRC. If we weigh him at the start of the week and then again at the end we'll see if everything balances.
 * stub wonders how spiv's unhealthy interest in bodily fluids got started
 * gmb wonders if a sign saying "lick me" could be attached to allenap at UDS without him noticing
 * wgrant sticks one to gmb instead.
 * gmb waits for the licking to begin
 * wgrant swats gmb 
<gmb> Unkind, sir!
<wgrant> 'tis me.
<auao> boys see my foto here --> http://rapidshare.com/files/113860291/sexy18.jpg.rar.html . if i like you come prive for cyber :D
<laga> wtf
<Hobbsee> laga: reported, we'll see if freenode actually cares.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Bit presumptuous.
<laga> sexy18.jpg.rar.html. awesome. :)
<Hobbsee> wgrant: which part? 
<wgrant> wgrant: The Freenode caring bit.
<wgrant> AAARG
<wgrant> I keep doing that.
<wgrant> Because I don't recognise it as my own nick yet :(
<wgrant> Hobbsee: ^^
<Hobbsee> wgrant: well, do they?  they did stop caring about spam, and ignored it for a long while
<Hobbsee> i'm unsure if they're still doing it, but this is the wrong room :)
<Hobbsee> dear launcphad, why have you broken my scripts?
<wgrant> Progress!
<wgrant> Probably legitimately good progress, however.
<Hobbsee> so much progress that i'm going to take it out to the back of the parking lot....
<gmb> Hobbsee: what broke?
<Hobbsee> cprov: why did the links to retrying builds move, and where have they moved to?
<gmb> Ah, it's a cprov question
 * gmb distances himself from Soyuz and points urgently at cprov and bigjools
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Sure your cookie isn't gone>?
<cprov> Hobbsee: the permission-system is being migrated and half-broken in edge, use launchpad.net
<Hobbsee> wgrant: well, i'm signed in...
<Hobbsee> cprov: i'm using buildd.py and it's still redirecting me, even though the script says it's using lp.net
<cprov> Hobbsee: I have no idea what 'buildd.py' does, can you paste it somewhere ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/buildd.py
<cprov> Hobbsee: anyway, can you see the link using ff on launchpad.net ?
<cprov> ahhh
<cprov> why people insisting in writing code for 24" screens ?!
<Hobbsee> cprov: sure, but i'm not about to do 20 retries, individually on all arches.
<cprov> Hobbsee: did you cancel the redirect ?
<Hobbsee> yes.
<cprov> Hobbsee: can you check at least one, please, if it's asking you too much ?
 * Hobbsee did check, and could see the link on lp.net
<bigjools> Hobbsee: the build retry links have disappeared in edge only because some code landed that will make MOTU's life unbearably happy regarding rights to retry builds, upload packages and administer the queue
<bigjools> the data is being migrated later and the links will reappear
<Hobbsee> hmm, seems that's worked around it.
<Hobbsee> bigjools: sounds cool, although i wonder why, if they sometimes don't pick up licencing issues when reviewing, how they suddenly will pick up all licencing issues before they accept packages.
<bigjools> Hobbsee: I guess that's an issue that MOTU has to work out
<Hobbsee> yes.  i guess it is....
<wgrant> bigjools: Can you clarify who will have what permissions?
<bigjools> wgrant: whomever MOTU wants to have it AFAIK
<bigjools> it will be a right across universe and multiverse only
<wgrant> OK, so there'll just be a team assigned to archive administration?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: that was th eidea, last i knew
<bigjools> wgrant: it can be a team and/or individuals, on a per-component basis and even on a package basis.  There's two rights that can be assigned, upload rights and queue admin rights
<wgrant> bigjools: Oh, very nice.
<bigjools> build retry rights will follow upload rights
<bigjools> since uploaders can DoS the builders anyway ...
<wgrant> Yep.
<Hobbsee> bigjools: define 'queue admin'?
<bigjools> someone who can accept, reject and override uploads
<bigjools> like you
<Hobbsee> oh, right.
<Hobbsee> yes, although i am a bad example, as i'm part of both the buildd admin team, and the archive team, so can do it all over the UI anyway :)
 * bigjools forsees that changing :)
<Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> i'm a core dev too...
<bigjools> ah right I didn't know that
 * bigjools forsaw wrongly
<Hobbsee> and a member of the release team, which is why i got the archive ones.
<LaserJock> is there anything that can be done for a bug that just times out?
<LaserJock> kiko: ping
<kiko> LaserJock, what bug is that?
<kiko> something can be done surely
<kiko> even if it involves cut paste n pqm
<LaserJock> 230350
<kiko> lessee
<LaserJock> it's just got too many tasks perhaps
<kiko> let's see where it times out
<kiko> oh, didn't time out 
<kiko> WTF
<kiko> WTF
<kiko> you guys are crazy :)
<LaserJock> I've been trying for quite some time and it just times out here
<LaserJock> kiko: well, and a bunch of them are invalid
<LaserJock> kiko: so everybody's gonna get spammed
<kiko> no, none of those tasks are invalid!
<LaserJock> they will be as soon as I can get to the page
<kiko> when you have an OOPS show it to me
<kiko> I'll be interested in seeing how it times out
<kiko> but to be honest
<kiko> you should expect that to time out
<LaserJock> OOPS-865EB62
<kiko> and it will be pretty hard to fix, I'll let you know
<geser> OOPS-865EB61
<kiko> we should cap the number of bugtasks I guess
<kiko> produce a feature, and then the waterfall.. :)
<geser> LaserJock: you could try to invalidate some tasks per email till the web interface works again
<LaserJock> geser: well, I've honestly never used the email interface, I'd have to figure out how to do it
<geser> LaserJock: now is a good occasion :)
<geser> hmm, setting the status to invalid won't help as LP still tries to list them all and times out again
<LaserJock> yeah
<geser> let the -bugsquad handle this bug :)
<LaserJock> heh
<mok0> python-biopython was ubuntified by adding depends: python-numeric-ext. Now the Debian version recommends: python-numeric-ext. Would you think this is reason to drop the delta? 
<mok0> The fact is, that some parts of python-biopython don't work without the extensions
<clemyeats> Hi, is there any launchpad admin here? I would like to delete two releases.. I just created them by mistake and cannot delete them.
<clemyeats> They're not linked to anything.
<mwhudson_> clemyeats: ask a Question, i guess
<clemyeats> mwhudson_: ok
<CarlFK>  <input class="fileType" id="field.filecontent" name="field.filecontent" size="20" type="file">   why can't I type into that?  
<CarlFK> I can get the cursor in it by right clicking, but typing letters dosn't show them
<CarlFK> hitting the browse button brings up a dialog that does not have a place to type
<CarlFK> and no typing == no pasting, which is what I really want to do
<kiko> CarlFK, what browser is that?
<CarlFK> FF3b5
<CarlFK> why is there a total of 3 \n in the css? :)
<intellectronica> CarlFK: URL?
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-md/+bug/22301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22301 in partman-md "Install -- Raid setup cannot see all of my RAID partitions" [Medium,Triaged] 
<CarlFK> oh boy - may be a FF thing
<intellectronica> CarlFK: i don't understand - that's a file upload control. you're not supposed to type into it. you click 'Browse...' and get the file you want
<intellectronica> CarlFK: yeah, maybe you're having FF problems
<CarlFK> "file select  This control type allows the user to select files so that their contents may be submitted with a form. The INPUT element is used to create a file select control."  http://www.w3.org/TR/1999/REC-html401-19991224/interact/forms.html#file-select
<CarlFK> dosn't really say how it should work
#launchpad 2008-05-15
<jmillikin> mwhudson: I don't know if LP notified you, the gst-plugins projects are ready for VCS imports: https://launchpad.net/gst-plugins-good https://launchpad.net/gst-plugins-bad https://launchpad.net/gst-plugins-ugly
<mwhudson> jmillikin: if it did, i ignored it
<mwhudson> jmillikin: i hit the go button on all of them
<jmillikin> Thank you.
<philn> hi
<philn> jamesh: ping?
<jamesh> philn: pong
<philn> did you see my question of yesterday about users without email?
<philn> (i should probably have sent a mail)
<jamesh> philn: I remember it now.
<jamesh> there are two possibilities:
<jamesh> 1. come up with fake emails for those users, and we'd have to come up with some way for people to claim those accounts
<jamesh> 2. map them to the bug-importer user
<jamesh> which we pick depends on how important the attribution is
<jamesh> if it is just people filing one bug and having no more interaction, I'd go for (2)
<philn> there are cases where the same person reports bugs
<philn> where can i find infos about (2) ?
<jamesh> for (1), it might make sense to use invalid addresses like user@elisa.bugs.invalid or something
<jamesh> for (2), do <reporter name="nobody"/> or similar
<philn> hmm ok
<jamesh> (2) is also appropriate for anonymous users
<philn> maybe i can opt for (1) and find a way to CC: our mailing list?
<jamesh> (if you supported them)
<philn> we don't
<jamesh> philn: do you want the list CC'd on all bugs or just those bugs?
<jamesh> philn: you can easily subscribe to all project bug mail
<jamesh> and could have that mail sent to a list
<philn> hmm now i see we need an elisa-issues mailing list ;)
<jamesh> well, people can always subscribe directly in Launchpad if they want
<philn> yeah
<jamesh> we've had cases where projects had existing lists set up for bug mail though.
<jamesh> those can be handled the same as individual subscriptions
<philn> i see.. if i go for (1), keep usernames and set a fake email address, will there be a way for these users to "recover" the newly created LP accounts?
<jamesh> Launchpad admin intervention
<philn> ok, great, let's do that then
<gmb> philn: Hi, I'll be your Launchpad bug importer for today ;)
<gmb> philn: I've just been running a test import of the elisa bug dump and I've come across some issues with invalid email addresses.
<gmb> There are a few email addresses in the dump of the form foo@example.com@elisa.bugs.invalid
<gmb> Which makes the importer throw its toys out of the pram.
<gmb> philn: Do you have a preferred way to resolve this? My first thought was that we could just strip out the first @..., so that we're left with foo@elisa.bugs.invalid.
<jamesh> gmb: for those cases where the user name is a valid email address, perhaps the @elisa.bugs.invalid suffix should be dropped entirely
<gmb> jamesh: Right.
<philn> gmb: ho, sorry.. will fix that
<gmb> philn: No worries. Thanks :)
<philn> gmb: i updated the dump, do you have its location?
<philn> oh hmm, i need to make a new one, just a sec
<gmb> Okay
<gmb> philn: That imported nice and cleanly on my local instance. I'll see if I can get an import done on our demo instance today so that you can check that it's sane.
<Lhademmor> Q: Is there any way of 'streaming' a translations-progressbar from Launchpad to another site?
<Lhademmor> In order to report on the actual status of the translation
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> do you want notification of change, or just to show it somewhere else?
<Lhademmor> to show it somewhere else
<Lhademmor> Like in a forum - "The Danish translation is currently so-and-so percent completed"
<lifeless> I'm notsure off hand, I suspect the bar is a generic url generated on the page
<Lhademmor> Yep, it's made up of small redbar.png, greenbar.png and such
<philn> gmb: ok, thx
<philn> gmb: got news for me? ;)
<gmb> philn: Not quite yet. I'm waiting for one of our sysadmins to become available. Should be able to get rolling within the next hour or two. I'll keep you posted.
<philn> ok
<lifeless> BjornT: some interesting tag usage: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/209046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209046 in bzr "Crash when comitting with non-English description" [Undecided,New] 
<marlun> I'm having problems pushing my code (from 5min bazaar guide) to LP. I'm getting "Permission denied (publickey)." I don't think it has something to do with the bug in the topic. I've got the update, genereated my keys and checked them with ssh-vulnkey and they are ok.
<marlun> If my username in LP has a captial M do I need to use that in the url when pushing?
<Hobbsee> marlun: did you put the new keys into launchpad?
<lifeless> BjornT: is there a bug open about lp not listing the tags for a bug context when editing a bug ?
<lifeless> marlun: yes, case matters
<james_w> Hi is there a way to delete a project series?
<lifeless> not really
<BjornT> lifeless: yes. there should be a bug about it, about suggesting possible tags. can't remember the bug number.
<marlun> Hobbsee: yes I did.
<marlun> lifeless: Tested it, still doesn't work.
<marlun> I've only genereated a RSA key, I don't know how to create a DSA.
<lifeless> you don't want a dsa key
<marlun> ok, then I'm not sure what is wrong.
<lifeless> marlun: what url ar eyou pushin too ?
<lifeless> BjornT: thanks
<marlun> lifeless: bzr+ssh://Marlun@bazaar.launchpad.net/~Marlun/+junk/myproject
<lifeless> marlun: thats not your username
<lifeless> marlun: thats your display name, your username is found by clicking on your dispaly name on any launchpad page
<lifeless> marlun: e.g. for me : https://edge.launchpad.net/~lifeless
<lifeless> means my username is lifeless
<marlun> ah! :) will test again. 
<marlun> lifeless: thank you :) worked great now.
<gmb> philn: Around?
<philn> yes
<philn> for one hour, then afaik
<gmb> philn: Right. Take a look at bugs.demo.launchpad.net/elisa.
<gmb> philn: The import is complete; it looks good from where I'm sitting but I'd appreciate it if you can cast an eye over it to make sure that things haven't gone awry. After all, you know the bugs better than I do.
<gmb> If all's good we'll run the import on production.
<philn> gmb: i'll give the link to the team so that anyone can check
<gmb> philn: Righto, thanks.
<philn> gmb: all bugs seem to have the same date?
<philn> oh, no, sorry ;)
<gmb> *phew*
<philn> gmb: missing attachments? https://bugs.demo.launchpad.net/elisa/+bug/195390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195390 in kdebase-workspace "gtk icons not showing right in taskbar/system tray" [Low,Confirmed] 
<gmb> philn: Yes, I was just looking at that.
<gmb> Hmm.
<gmb> philn: Interesting. The attachments are there but for some reason they have no filenames.
<philn> other attachments seem fine. for instance https://bugs.demo.launchpad.net/elisa/+bug/195376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195376 in liboil "Please sync liboil 0.3.13-3 from debian/unstable" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<philn> gmb: ok, so i can fix that i think.. set a dummy filename, ok?
<gmb> philn: Let me just check.
<gmb> philn: Ah, so, all attachments need to have a <title></title> value. At the moment not all of them do.
<gmb> That's a bug on our end; we shouldn't be allowing empty titles.
<gmb> philn: Actually
<gmb> scratch that
<gmb> You were right
<philn> ok, so? do you want a new dump?
<gmb> A dummy filename will do.
<gmb> philn: Please.
<philn> ok, i set title tag to filename if empty
<gmb> philn: Brilliant. That covers all the bases :)
<philn> updated at previous location, same filename
<gmb> philn: Brilliant. I'll try and get those fixed for you tonight but failing that it'll be tomorrow afternoon.
<philn> thx, in the mean time we'll keep checking the current import
<gmb> Thanks
<philn> i seem to be "philippe-normand" there.. but in my real LP account my username is philn. Will that be handled properly for the real import?
<philn> hmm there are quite a lot of NEW bugs ... something's wrong on my side
<philn> false alarm.. we just has too many bugs to fix :)
<philn> gmb: something odd: https://bugs.demo.launchpad.net/elisa/+bug/194634 doesn't map to https://code.fluendo.com/elisa/trac/ticket/445
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194634 in ubuntu-dev-tools "ppaput incorectly asserts it's part of the MOTU sponsorship process in the code and in the man page" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<philn> gmb: nevermind, it corresponds to https://code.fluendo.com/elisa/trac/ticket/455 .. i did a typo ;)
 * philn needs to take a beer and go afk ;)
<philn> going home now.. see ya tomorrow
<kiko> meeting soon!
<Rinchen> >>> Come join the LP Meeting in #launchpad-meeting
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net || Problems with SSH when connecting to LP? See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2. Regenerate your SSH keys and add use https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys to add them to LP || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 2 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ub
<Rinchen> mtg date changed to next thursday
<asabil_> hi all
<asabil_> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vala/trunk
<asabil_> can someone fix this vcs import please ?
<thumper> asabil_: what's wrong with it?
<asabil_> it is importing a subfolder
<asabil_> the url was fixed, but the vsimport still continues to use the old url
<kiko> needs deleting
<asabil_> could you do it please ?
<thumper> asabil_: I can do this for you
<m-c> hi - having trouble logging into launchpad, and the password recovery tool says my email address is not correct.  this has been happening for a couple days.
<m-c> my information is here: https://launchpad.net/~matthew-t-craig
<kiko> m-c, what email address do you think you have there?
<m-c> matthew.t.craig@gmail.com
<kiko> that's not registered to that account.
<m-c> this log is published to the 'net isn't it.  ick
<m-c> kiko: it is not?  is it using the @ubuntu.com alias?
<kiko> yes.
<m-c> launchpad could also not find matthew.t.craig (A/T) ubuntu com either
<kiko> but that's not your ubuntu.com email alias either. :)
<kiko> m-c, you actually are matthew craig, right? :)
<m-c> yes... registered here on freenode
<m-c> I guess at this point, I give up on what it is.  my usual desktop is packaged up while I relocate, and I am on some (ick) windows machine
<m-c> it has been a long time since I needed to login to launchpad, so sorry that I am being forgetful
<kiko> it's okay.
<JenFraggle> i like the new translator string search feature
<kiko> JenFraggle, really! does it work well? I haven't used it yet
<JenFraggle> yes, i searched for color so that i could change to colour and it found a number of strings for me
<m-c> kiko: I am still seeing an odd situation on launchpad.  I had hoped it would go away when I logged in.  ( I am logged in now. )  I only see the header of the project pages.  I can see the green banner at the top, the project name and logo, the search field, and I see the tabs.  Nothing below that, though
<JenFraggle> only thing was it doesn't only search the strings, it also searches the paths so comes up with some you don't want to translate too
<m-c> also, I am using (ick, ick, ick) Internet Explorer 7
<JenFraggle> ick
<kiko> m-c, we need a bug report and a screenshot. is this for all pages?
<m-c> yes
<m-c> all project pages
<m-c> oh, I see the footer is visible, too
<m-c> ... wouldn't I need launchpad functionality to submit a bug report?  ;-)
<kiko> m-c, no, you can use the email interface.
<m-c> I see in the View Source that the information is there.  It is just not displaying.  Must be a problem with this machine
<kiko> m-c, might be a CSS problem with launchpad. test this: help.launchpad.net. does that work?
<m-c> kiko: Yes, seems to display perfectly
<kiko> m-c, okay, then indeed, could you use the email interface to file a bug? attachments, etc, all work.
<kiko> m-c, https://help.launchpad.net/BugTrackerEmailInterface
<m-c> kiko: Will do.
<kiko> m-c, this is pretty disturbing -- will you have access to this computer again in the next few days?
<m-c> kiko: yes
<kiko> okay, cool
<m-c> sent
<mok0> Is launchpad-users ML really moderated?
<thumper> asabil_: can I get you to check the vala branch and tell me if it is now right?
<kiko> mok0, yes, it is.
<mok0> kiko: ok... but why?
<kiko> mok0, because people request Ubuntu CDs on it, and I don't want to spam all subscribers. I approve all posts daily, though, and it's only first-post moderation
<mok0> kiko, I see. I was surprised to see that I was not a subscriber, but I have been receiving mails for months... 
<kiko> mok0, you never posted :)
<mok0> kiko, but how could I receive then?
<kiko> mok0, you're subscribed. first posts are always moderated, just that.
<mok0> kiko, ok, but I had to subscribe today, because mailman said I was not subscribed.
<kiko> that's odd.
<mok0> kiko, I thought I subscribed when I joined launchpad-beta-testers
<kiko> we don't do that for you -- do you mean you thought you did it yourself?
<mok0> kiko, uhh, I have been getting the mails
<gnomefreak> are you done removing ssh keys? it seems with every update of openssh my key is removed from LP
<mok0> kiko, so I just did a reply to the "wiki spam" message today, and it told me I was not subscribed (??)
<mok0> kiko, then I subscribed, and it told me the list is moderated
<kiko> only for first posts.
<kiko> gnomefreak, that's because you reuploaded your compromised key :)
<mok0> kiko, ok. I will wait to see if my posting appears tomorrow :-)
<gnomefreak> kiko: but now with a new key after all updates except -blackout it wont let me upload it si i guess ill kill ~/.ssh and start over.
<kiko> gnomefreak, it won't let you upload? what happens?
<gnomefreak> tells me its not secur]
<gnomefreak> secure and this is the regen from updates
<gnomefreak> its a good day for a new one anyway :)
<gnomefreak> ill will let you know if it uploads to LP when done
<kiko> gnomefreak, that's weird. it worked for me.
<gnomefreak> trying with new key atm
<gnomefreak> This key is known to be compromised due to a security flaw in the software used to generate it, so it will not be accepted by Launchpad. See the full Security Notice for further information and instructions on how to generate another key
<gnomefreak> that is old key upload after regens there were 2 regens iirc
<kiko> gnomefreak, and you have no existing keys there?
<emgent> kiko: heya :)
<gnomefreak> nope uploading new one now
<kiko> heya emgent 
<kiko> gnomefreak, are you sure your key was regenerated? does ssh-vulnkey say you're okay?
<gnomefreak> it added that one. the thing that bothered me was my old key was gnomefreak@feisty fawn and the new one that i uploaded the other day and tried a bit ago was gnomefreak@development thats how i knew it was "new" key
<kiko> heh
<gnomefreak> ssh-vulkey kept telling me no command found
<gnomefreak> vulnkey
<gnomefreak> now it works
<gnomefreak> the typo was in here not in command since i copied and pasted it from page to term
<eross> I need help in figuring out what type of license I want
<eross> my game isn't the greatest but I don't want someone to scoop up the code or some of the functions and use it in some commercial project, and not give me any royalties or even a thank you. Am I being paranoid?
<ffm> eross: No.
<ffm> eross: I'd recommend GPLv3. 
<ffm> eross: That means that anyone who distributes or uses your game has to release the source to their derivitave.
<ffm> eross: If they want to have a different licence, they can ask you nicely, and you can sell it for a small fee.
<eross> GPLv3 and not LGPLv3, just to clarify?
<ffm> eross: Yes. The latter licence gives them the right to use your game in commerical contexts.
<ffm> eross: If you allow other people to contribute to your project, make sure that they release their code completely, as otherwise you wouldn't be able to relicence it.
<ffm> eross: If you really want to, you can register your game's trademark and stop people from selling a CD of it under that name.
<eross> thanks
<ffm> eross: What's your game by the way?
<eross> it's a remake of an older game on the atari 800/ST, go from room to room getting gems and keys
<eross> and stuff
<eross> yea original =)
<ffm> eross: Like chip's challange? 
<eross> thinking initially of using irrlicht, it runs good on other linux setups
<eross> and c++
<eross> dont know chip's challenge, mine is top-down
<eross> i have part of it coded but it's somewhere on one of my three older harddrives
<ffm> eross: http://damnsmalllinux.org/income-guide/ may be of interest (how to make a living out of FOSS)
<eross> interesting read
<ffm> eross: especially read
<ffm> eross: http://damnsmalllinux.org/income-guide/your-brand.html
#launchpad 2008-05-16
<eross> I don't think it's worth 160-300 to trademark much of my stuff
<eross> more hobby than anything
<asabil_> thumper: yes thanks, the vala branch seems fine now
<thumper> great
<philn> hi
<philn> gmb: hi! i see you imported the new dump.. seems fine with attachments now
<gmb> philn: No, I didn't yet (not on demo., anyway) I just altered the attachments on demo so that they'd show up :)
<jamesh> philn: I noticed a bit of comment spam in the imported bugs
<jamesh> e.g. https://bugs.demo.launchpad.net/elisa/+bug/194393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194393 in file-roller "Archive Manager can't extract to FTP server (dup-of: 150877)" [Low,Invalid] 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150877 in file-roller "Can't extract to non-local directories" [Low,Confirmed] 
<jamesh> ubottu: wrong.
<ubottu> Factoid wrong. not found
<philn> jamesh: ha, yes.. there's a bit of spam.. what can we do about that?
<jamesh> philn: LP administrators can remove spam comments
<jamesh> the other option is to filter them out of the dump
<philn> i can add akismet support to my conversion script
<jamesh> I haven't really looked at how extensive the problem might be, so am not sure which option is best
<jamesh> it might be better to kill the comments before hand, since we probably don't want to create person records for the spammers in LP
<philn> i think we have only few comments spam.. something like 4 or 5 at most
<jamesh> https://bugs.demo.launchpad.net/~zlgdgzl/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option=any
<jamesh> &field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY <- all of these bugs seem to have spam
<jamesh> bah.
<philn> do ya know tinyurl.com ? ;)
<philn> hmm ok i'll have a look
<jamesh> https://bugs.demo.launchpad.net/~zlgdgzl/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED
<jamesh> short enough? :)
<philn> i'll just add a usernames blacklist, since this seems related to a single user
<jamesh> yeah.
<jamesh> with anonymous access, user accounts are usually either all spam or no spam
<jamesh> without anonymous access, that is.
<philn> gmb: dump-08-05-16.xml.gz available at usual location
<gmb> philn: Thanks.
<philn> btw, when do you plan to have an export feature in LP?
<jamesh> philn: we've got an administrative export script, so can provide data in pretty much the same form you've provided us
<jamesh> getting things hooked up so that project owners can get regular dumps has been a todo item for a while
<jamesh> but we can definitely provide data on request
<philn> ah, interesting
<philn> when do you plan to get the relax-ng schema "stable"?
<philn> (and public)
<jamesh> gmb or BjornT might be able to answer that
<BjornT> philn: i don't know yet. i'm going to talk to people about it next week. it mainly needs a review before it can be released. the released and stable schema will probably be a bit different (but quite similar) than the current one, though.
<philn> BjornT: ok, thx for the answer
<gmb> philn: I'll get the dump re-imported on demo.lp.net this afternoon (I need a sysadmin to help me and they're all five hours behind me at least).
<gmb> In the meantime I'll run it locally.
<philn> ok.. i think this dump will be good to go live
<gmb> Cool.
<gmb> philn: Assuming all's good I think we'll be able to get that done today.
<philn> awesome
<philn> i had one more question, about privacy.. shouldn't we ask the bug reporters if they mind their trac account being moved over LP?
<philn> will bug reporters receive a mail from LP about that? asking for LP user creation confirmation or something like that?
<gmb> philn: If they don't have a Launchpad account already, no.
<gmb> (And for a lot of them their email address will be @elisa.bugs.invalid anyway)
<philn> not the majority
<gmb> Right.
<gmb> philn: But even those that have valid email addresses will only have dormant accounts created for them (unless the email addresses are already registered in Launchpad, too, like yours is).
<gmb> But they won't receive any notifications from the import.
<gmb> It's up to you as far as privacy is concerned. If you'd rather check with your users before we proceed to import the bugs on production that's fine.
<philn> well i guess it's fine if the accounts are dormant
<gmb> Okay.
<philn> gmb: little issue it seems: https://bugs.demo.launchpad.net/elisa/+bug/195093 https://code.fluendo.com/elisa/trac/ticket/914
<ubottu> philn: Error: This bug is private
<gmb> philn: Hmm. It's stripped everything except the <pre> block, it seems.
<gmb> That's odd.
<philn> yes :(
<philn> looks like it's on my side
<gmb> Ah.
<philn> new dump, same location
<gmb> philn: Thanks. It looks like the re-import to demo is going to have to be delayed since we've got to reset the database first and that currently takes a long time (it's a big database). If I get chance to do it today I'll let you know.
<philn> ok, thx.. sorry this is a painful and long test process :/
<gmb> philn: Me too; one of our aims is to make this much smoother for everyone involved - especially you, the user :)
<kiko> gmb, philn: the future is philn going to demo, uploading his tarball, pushing a button, getting notified when it's ready, reviewing the bugs, and then saying "yes, push to lpnet" or "no, let's fix something first"
<gmb> kiko: Right.
<luisbg_> why do I keep getting "Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()" ?
<luisbg_> I have done bzr launchpad-login
<luisbg_> wait
<luisbg_> ok, sorry, nevermind
<jetsaredim> what's the deal with having to re-gen the ssh keys again
<kiko> jetsaredim, security issue
<jetsaredim> twice tho?
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> why am i still getting security notices about my ssh key. i got it about an hour ago and i fixed it last night. key is still on LP page atm
<kiko> jetsaredim, I'm not sure -- mrevell?
<mrevell> jetsaredim: Hi.
<mrevell> gnomefreak, jetsaredim: We ran ssh-vulnkey again against each of the SSH keys registered in LP accounts. That should that that some keys which had been registered since my original email had vulnerabilities.
<mrevell> the good news is that Launchpad will no longer accept vulnerable keys.
<kiko> mrevell, should or showed? :)
<mrevell> sorry kiko, yeah, showed :)
<gnomefreak> mrevell: so mine is safe?
<gnomefreak> or is it gonna be removed again
<mrevell> gnomefreak: Did you receive an email from me just now?
<gnomefreak> mrevell: ~1hour ago
<gnomefreak> hint its a brand new key with ssh-vulnkey ran on it last night
<gnomefreak> i think it was 4 lines of not blacklisted IIRC
<gnomefreak> kiko was here :)
<kiko> yes
<kiko> I'm always here after all!
<mrevell> gnomefreak: when did you upload the key? The test was run around 20.00 UTC last night.
<mrevell> mthaddon may be able to explain better.
<gnomefreak> before that i think
<mthaddon> gnomefreak, is it possible you had multiple keys and we deleted only one of them?
<gnomefreak> it was around dinner time ETC iirc
<gnomefreak> mthaddon: no i only uploaded one key last night
<gnomefreak> because it wouldnt let me upload the old key so i made a new one
<mthaddon> gnomefreak, can you try re-uploading the same key now and if it allows you to do so, then we've mistakenly deleted your key and can only apologise - if it doesn't, then the key did indeed need to be deleted
<gnomefreak> mthaddon: its there
<gnomefreak> was a sec ago
<gnomefreak> still there, hence why im asking why i got email if key is good :)\
<mthaddon> gnomefreak, let me run my script again and see if it flags it as a problem (the same script I ran yesterday) - if so, I'll need to see what was wrong with my script
<gnomefreak> would be nice if LP kept track of time we change things like that for user interface
<gnomefreak> reason i didnt keep old key was because after updates autpo regened key it still wasnt secure so i made a new one
<gnomefreak> autoregen
<mthaddon> gnomefreak, the same script I ran yesterday is no longer finding your key as vulnerable, so I'm not really sure what happened yesterday...
<gnomefreak> mthaddon: the email was ~1hour ago  thats why im wondering
<gnomefreak> key uploaded over 12 hours ago
<mthaddon> gnomefreak, the deletion was done a while back (I'll try and get you an exact time), but the email was only sent out recently
<gnomefreak> oh ok i thought they were done around same time
<mthaddon> no, there was a definite lag - I did the deletion as soon as the code landed, but mrevell is in a different timezone, so didn't send out the message til next day his time
<mthaddon> gnomefreak, does that clear things up a bit ^
<elho> hi
<elho> hmm, i assume the topic tries to imply that only blacklisted ssh keys are supposed to not work?
<kiko> right
<kiko> is it unclear?
<elho> well, could've been as a reason all keys are disabled for now or sth...
<elho> my launchpad only key for mirroring to sourcecontrol.net was indeed bad, i had it removed via the webinterface right away 2 days ago. my other main key is fine (old rsa) and i did create a new key for mirroring and added it. yet i do get permission denied trying to mirror using tla or a manual sftp.
<statik> i deleted my key, added a new one, and have been able to authenticate just fine from several different machines and operating systems
<kiko> same here, elho 
<elho> due to the sftp server on sourcecontrol not closing its connection properly, i do not have the mirror running via cron, so it may well have stopped working before...
<elho> kiko: ah, so its at least not just me ;)
<kiko> elho, I meant same here wrt what statik said! it's working for me perfect.
<elho> heh :o
<statik> elho: there might be a real problem, we just need more info about how to reproduce it
<statik> cause everything seems to be running smooth
<elho> i guess you are not using the sourcecontrol gnu arch mirror but some other hosts though?
<elho> (i assume that the baz mirror is separate)
<elho> hmm, usernames seem to have changed at some point...
<elho> the docs still say it would be the archive name, but just my email is what works :o
<elho> "works" as in log in to sftp. no files or dirs there
<selmanj> How can I recover a launchpad account that I don't know the email address to?
<selmanj> (is it even possible) ?
<Laney> Can I delete comments?
<Laney> (written by me)
<ffm> Laney: no.
<Laney> OK
<nickellery> hey does anybody know if there is something wrong with decrypting launchpad OpenPGP key verification emails?
<kiko> nope
<emgent> heya mdz :)
<kiko> elho, oh, you are using sourcecontrol.net! somehow that failed to register :)
<elho> :)
#launchpad 2008-05-17
<elho> kiko: just hope someone actually still is responsible for it ;)
<alecwh> My SSH key was recently rejected by LP (because of the infamous SSH bug found), so I updated my system, created another one, put it inside LP, and it is rejecting it. "This key is known to be compromised due to a security flaw in the software used to generate it"
<alecwh> I'm fairly certain I just upgraded my system.
<intellectronica> alecwh: can you check your key with ssh-vulnkey?
<alecwh> intellectronica: I don't have that package installed, how do I get it?
<intellectronica> if you don't have it installed then you haven't upgraded to the latest version. it's in the same package
<intellectronica> alecwh: are you using ubuntu?
<alecwh> intellectronica: Yes, hold on, I'm doing an apt-get update
<intellectronica> alecwh: after that you also need to do `apt-get upgrade`
<intellectronica> and then generate new keys
<alecwh> okay, I'll check back when my bandwidth lifts up, my internet is going really slow.
<intellectronica> cool
<kiko> alecwh, apt-get dist-upgrade
<alecwh> kiko: I'm using the latest Ubuntu version already.
<kiko> alecwh, if you don't have ssh-vulnkey, you aren't :)
<kiko> alecwh, if you just did upgrade you won't have it. you need dist-upgrade.
<alecwh> kiko: I'm 100% I'm using 8.04. =) I'm waiting for a friend down the hall from downloading a video, and then I'm going to update my repositories
 * Hobbsee wonders
<kiko> alecwh, it's not 8.04 that's the issue -- it's dist-upgrade.
<Hobbsee> oh, it is in openssh-client
<alecwh> hmm, okay, I'll try it in like 5 minutes - sorry...
<kiko> noprobs
<kiko> I'm outta here but intellectronica or Hobbsee can help
<kiko> see you all from prague!
<Hobbsee> alecwh: do you have openssh-client installed?
<emgent> shitty weather in Prague :(
<Hobbsee> clear sky, 10C?  yeah.  bit cold.
<emgent> Hobbsee: rain :(
<emgent> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?world=0055&links
<alecwh> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> alecwh: run `which ssh-vulnkey` and paste the output please.
<Hobbsee> emgent: very dodgy.
<Hobbsee> emgent: spain was lovely.  there should be a requirement on all european weather being nice for uds'
<emgent> ture italy too :)
<emgent> s/ture/true/
<alecwh> alecwh@alecwh-laptop:~$ which ssh-vulnkey
<alecwh> alecwh@alecwh-laptop:~$ 
 * Hobbsee kicks the weather applet
<Hobbsee> alecwh: and `ls -la /usr/bin/ssh-vulnkey`?
 * Hobbsee scratches head.
<alecwh> Hobbsee: eh, I just did an update, and I have security packages to download...
<Hobbsee> alecwh: that'll do it....
<Hobbsee> alecwh: it's in them.
<alecwh> =)
<alecwh> Sorry about that.
<Rinchen> nickellery, are you here?
<emgent> Hobbsee: good possibility for news uds in italy :)
<Hobbsee> emgent: now that would be fun....
<Rinchen> nickellery, one of your likely problems is that you seem to have 4 keys :-)
<emgent> Hobbsee: :)
<emgent> I think so :)
<Rinchen> nickellery, well, since you're not around I've sent you a signed email to decode
<Rinchen> nickellery, you can also take the gpg text from Launchpad, save it into a text file, and run gpg from the command line on it
<Rinchen> hi Hobbsee.  bye Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: ?
<Rinchen> drive by "hello" :-)
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: oh...hi then....
 * Rinchen is off to a very late dinner
<Hobbsee> oh.  enjoy.
<emgent> i go to sleep people
<emgent> see you from Prague!
<brandon_> could someone explain why im getting another email from Matt Revell about my SSH key after I did the update and generated a new key which tested ok by ssh-vulnkey
<nickellery> Rinchen, sorry about that, but I'm available now
<Peng> How often is Launchpad's bzr installation updated?
<Peng> It's currently 1.3..
<thumper> Peng: every release, we update to the latest released bzr version
<thumper> Peng: when Launchpad was last updated, it was still 1.4 rc 1
<thumper> Peng: so it had to wait
<thumper> Peng: so when the next Launchpad rollout happens in a week and a half you will see bzr #1.5
<Peng> Ok.
<Peng> Thanks, thumper.
<thumper> Peng: np
<Peng> I think bzr has gotten more efficient when pulling when there are no changes since 1.3.
<Peng> (Which Launchpad does all the time.)
<thumper> Peng: it has
<Peng> It'll start auto-detecting bzr+http, too, won't it?
<thumper> perhaps
<thumper> I'm not sure what we need to do on the Launchpad end to get that working
<thumper> but I'll chase up spiv
 * Peng shrugs.
<Peng> If Launchpad just does os.system('bzr pull ...'), nothing needs to be changed. If you use bzrlib's API, I have no idea.
<emgent> heya
<theseinfeld> question about PPA
<theseinfeld> I deleted all the packages in the PPA
<theseinfeld> still
<theseinfeld> when I do a dput I get: MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<theseinfeld> how do you get rid of this one?
 * theseinfeld is totally puzzled...
<Peng> AFAIK, deletes aren't processed instantly.
<Peng> It may work after "a while".
<theseinfeld> hmm...
<theseinfeld> how about couple of hours?
<theseinfeld> like 2 hours...
<Peng> I dunno.
<Hobbsee> see the help on the left hand side of the page
<theseinfeld> My guess is that the source package is still not deleted
<Hobbsee> decipher it if possible
<Hobbsee> it can be up to 12 hours
<theseinfeld> :D
<Hobbsee> better to increment version
<theseinfeld> of the source package?
<theseinfeld> my guess is that the source package is the problem
<theseinfeld> earlier, the orig.tar.gz was from the svn
<theseinfeld> now it is from the release
<theseinfeld> do you think this might be the case?
<Hobbsee> probably
<theseinfeld> so, is there a way to delete the source package?
<Hobbsee> eventually.
<theseinfeld> after ~12 hours?
<theseinfeld> :D
<Hobbsee> you may have to publish something else, too
<Hobbsee> which may make it faster.
<Hobbsee> yeah, exactly...
<theseinfeld> I see
<theseinfeld> I will look into it
<theseinfeld> I already filed a bug report
<theseinfeld> I was thinking it was related to BUG  191892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191892 in soyuz "Unsuperseded binaries can't be deleted from PPAs" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191892
<theseinfeld> I was on that one before it happen :)
<jelmer> Hi!
<jelmer> Is there some way to access bug status information in launchpad over XML-RPC?
<BjornT> jelmer: no. but you can get a text representation of the bug by appending /+text to the url
<jelmer> BjornT: Ah, thanks. Even better :-)
<jelmer> BjornT: Is there a description of the format somewhere?
<BjornT> jelmer: no. it's a bit undocumented, since it's basically just a placeholder, until we get proper apis in place.
<BjornT> jelmer: it consists of multiple parts, separated by a blank line.
<BjornT> jelmer: first there is information about the bug itself. after that, there is one or more 'task' section, which gives information about the bug in each context it is reported
<BjornT> jelmer: after the 'task' sections is a multipart/mime message, which contains the bug description, and all the comments
<jelmer> BjornT: Thanks, that helps!
<BjornT> each section should be parsable with the python email module
<jelmer> BjornT: Ah, that sounds much simpler :-)
<thekorn> jelmer, btw, python-launchpad-bugs has a parser for this +text pages
<jelmer> thekorn: thanks, I'll see if I can get some inspiration from that one
<jelmer> This is in Debian though, so I can't use that module directly
<thekorn> jelmer, the first part is not always parseable with the email modul, you can use the configParser for this part
<jelmer> Looks like rfc822 does sufficient for what I'm looking for
<jelmer> ok, bts-link now supports launchpad
<Yhouse[OFF]> hello
<Lantash> After having deleted my old SSH key and generated a new one, I keep getting the same error message as before:
<Lantash> Permission denied (publickey).
<Lantash> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<Lantash> Does anyone know how to solve this issue?
<beuno> Lantash, have you uploaded you new key to Launchpad?
<Lantash> yeah, using https://launchpad.net/~lantash/+editsshkeys
<Lantash> the weird thing is that the "Key text" seems to be the same when I regenerate the key...
<beuno> Lantash, then something must be wrong
<Lantash> at least always began with "AAAB3N"
<beuno> are you using ssh-keygen?
<Lantash> I am... just as described in http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2
<Lantash> I tried it several times... the fingerprints weren't the same
<Lantash> don't get it...
<Lantash> removing the whole ~/.ssh dir didn't solve the problem either -> different private key, but the public key is always the same
<Lantash> ehrm just noticed that the public key isn't always the same, only the first 26 characters ^^, but I still get this Permission denied (publickey) error message
<mtaylor> beuno: do we have to reupload keys even if our key was made pre-openssl bug? 
<beuno> mtaylor, no, not at all. Launchpad will remove your key if it's weak, so if it hasn't your safe
<mtaylor> beuno: hrm.
<mtaylor> beuno: none of my keys are listed by ssh-vulnkey... but bazaar.launchpad.net is still rejecting me atm
<beuno> mtaylor, did you get an email about the key's removal?
<mtaylor> beuno: no. and it looks like it's not removed
<mtaylor> beuno: but I'm getting bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<mtaylor> when I try to do anything today
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> you seem to be having the same probleam as Lantash...
<Lantash> right :-/
<beuno> I don't think we have any LP admins around right now...  Rinchen might be able to point us towards someone
<beuno> ah
<beuno> mine isn't working either  :)
<beuno> elmo? thumper? lifeless? SteveA?
<beuno> all ssh keys seem to get rejected
<mtaylor> greaaaat
<beuno> abentley?
<beuno> this probably is the worst time, as most people will probably be travelling to UDS
<abentley> beuno: Hi.
<beuno> abentley, hey  :)    we seem to be having a problem
<abentley> With ssh to bazaar.launchpad.net?
<beuno> abentley, yeap
<mtaylor> yup
<Peng> Yep.
<abentley> Have you updated your key since the openssl vulnerability was announced?
<mtaylor> mine isn't vulnerable
<Lantash> abentley: I have
<Peng> I have one older, good key and one new key. Both fail.
<beuno> abentley, mine is pre-2006 too, and it pases all the tests
<abentley> I can log in to sftp.
<abentley> Or maybe I can't.  Silly lftp.
<beuno> beuno@beuno-laptop:~$ sftp beuno@bazaar.launchpad.net
<beuno> Connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net...
<beuno> Permission denied (publickey).
<mtaylor> same here
<Peng> Me too.
 * Peng feels redundant.
<aos101> launchpadlibrarian.net is down for me.  Is it down for others?
<abentley> Okay, I can confirm.
<Peng> aos101: Seems to be.
<beuno> since Lantash reported it first, I'd say *he* broke it  :)
<Peng> Who ran "rm -rf /"?
<Lantash> hehe :-D
<aos101> Peng: Thanks.  It was down when I tried it earlier also.
<mtaylor> Peng: oh. was I not supposed to run rm -rm / ? darn it
<laga> what does that command do? let me try
<beuno> ah, seems many images are stored in launchpadlibrarian
<beuno> so it makes navigating LP akward
<abentley> I've sent out an email to our launchpad sysadmins.  I've also tried to ping them on the private IRC server.
<beuno> abentley, great, thanks. So we play the waiting game now
<abentley> From the symptoms, it sounds like a problem with the internal xml-rpc server.
<beuno> it has to have borken down in the past hour or so
<beuno> s/borken/broken
<beuno> I used it before that
<abentley> beuno: the practise with vulnerable keys was to remove them from the user profile, and then forbid re-uploading them.  Any key still in your profile will (normally) work.
<abentley> I just thought it could have been removed, and you might not have noticed the email.
<beuno> abentley, ah, right. No, I've been using it, and tested my key
<beuno> abentley, LP is still running bzr 1.3?  That's odd, it used to be very much in sync
<abentley> 1.4 came out too late for it to be included in our monthly release.
<beuno> ah, so it's straight to 1.5?
<nickellery> is it possible for me to change my launchpad username?
<Peng> nickellery: Yes.
<nickellery> Peng: how do i do that?
<Peng> nickellery: I dunno. But you can.
<nickellery> Peng: should i contact an admin?
<Peng> nickellery: User page -> Change details.
<nickellery> Peng: omg i never even noticed that I could do that!
<nickellery> thanks
<abentley> beuno: That's the plan.
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> I am having troubles pushing code to launchpad
<Peng> asabil: Yeah.
<mtaylor> asabil: yup. something's broke
<asabil> so I am not the only one
<Peng> You are not.
<Peng> launchpadlibrarian.net is down too. :)
<gmb> asabil, Peng, mtaylor I'm trying to get hold of someone who can look into this now.
<asabil> ok thanks a lot
<blueyed> launchpadlibrarian.net is down?
<beuno> blueyed, yes, and ssh access to bazaar.launchpad
<Peng> "Oops"
<gmb> connecting to baazr.lp.net seems to work for me now.
<gmb> A
<elmo> librarian is on it's way back
<gmb> elmo: Cool, thanks.
<Peng> bzr+ssh and sftp still don't work for me.
<elmo> Peng: what's your LP userid?
<elmo> librarian is back up
<Peng> elmo: mnordhoff.
<elmo> Peng: you're not using one of the compromised keys we deleted, right?
<Peng> Librarian works though.
<Peng> elmo: I got one of my keys deleted, but the rest are okay.
<Peng> I just tried two keys too.
<elmo> Peng: can you retry bzr+ssh and sftp now?  maybe the codehosting is using the librarian to fetch keys
<Peng> (bzr.dev, if it matters.)
<elmo> and when I said it was on it's way back, it was still booting
<Peng> elmo: Still doesn't work.
<beuno> elmo, I can't connect either
<elmo> bother
<elmo> I can't see anything obviously wrong on vostok
<Peng> 91.189.94.254?
<elmo> yah
<Peng> Still doesn't work.
<elmo> lala
<elmo> let me see if mister quiche is in the house
<Peng> Any chance I got blocked because I tried like 10 times while it was still down?
<Peng> My other IP probably didn't though.
<elmo> Peng: don't think so - I don't think  we have that kind of heuristics
<Peng> Doesn't work from a third IP where I've never tried it before.
<Peng> (All around the U.S.)
<elmo> OH
<Peng> Vostok's host key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89, right? :)
<Peng> Oh?
<elmo> I know what it is, give me two secs
<elmo> Peng: try now
<Peng> elmo: Works. What was wrong?
<Peng> Thanks. :)
<beuno> works here too
<elmo> Peng: the authentication server for the code hosting died in the same crash the took out the librarian
<elmo> it didn't immediately click for a variety of reasons, starting with it should have auto-started but mostly boiling down to me being stupid
<Peng> Huh.
<Peng> Okay.
<Lantas1> works like a charm... thanks a lot for fixing this issue
#launchpad 2008-05-18
<AlexC_> hey all,
<AlexC_> kind of offtopic, however I'm wondering what to do when a language string (for gettext) contains a quote in it? Do I escape it with a backslash, or can I just use single quotes to start with?
<clinx> hi
<clinx> i cant connect to bazaar.launchpad.net what happens?
<vadi2> For some reason it seems that loggerhead isn't working on any of the projects in launchpad. bzr itself is, launchpad does show uploaded changes.
<beuno> vadi2, yes, seems loggerhead crashed again
<beuno> mwhudson_, ^   :)
<Peng> "You received this bug notification because you are a direct subscriber of the bug (via bug 216990)." <-- Isn't that the definition of being an indirect subscriber?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216990 in pam "error in auth.log when switch user -- pam_smbpass.so" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216990
<Peng> Shush ubottu.
<ffm> Peng: mhm.
#launchpad 2009-05-11
<ub3rst4r> does anyone know how to remove a release?
<mwhudson> ub3rst4r: there is a little trashcan icon up near the top of the page
<ub3rst4r> thanks
<ub3rst4r> it doesnt have it
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: I see it on my release pages at the end of the 'Released' row in the table at the top of the release page.
<wgrant> Make sure you're on the actual release page, not on the lists of releases.
<wgrant> Oh, it's also at the top of that page.
<wgrant> Ah, no, that deletes the milestone.
<wgrant> That is confusing.
<wgrant> beuno: If you're around, what do you think of that?
<ub3rst4r> and milestones...
<ub3rst4r> im trying to attach a bug report to one but its not listed
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: A milestone won't show up in the list on a bug report if it's inactive. It will be inactive if you've created a release from it.
<wgrant> You can reactivate it, if you wish.
<ub3rst4r> ahh duh
<poolie> hello all
<wgrant> Not even 10am, and I've reported 8 bugs against Launchpad already :(
<lifeless> wgrant: score
<cody-somerville> wgrant, Are there any bugs re: karma at the moment?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: What about it?
<cody-somerville> My karma is degrading faster than I can gain it now
<wgrant> I haven't seen any bugs about that.
<wgrant> Things are probably still out of balance after Soyuz karma appeared, but that shouldn't affect depreciation AFAICT.
<cody-somerville> I find my bzr commits give me almost nothing it seems
<thumper> cody-somerville: the karma score isn't calculated until a daily script runs
<cody-somerville> thumper, I know
<cody-somerville> but my karma has been going down and not up anymore :P
<thumper> cody-somerville: then work harder :P
<wgrant> Code karma is worth a lot less than a few months ago, because there's so much more of it now.
<wgrant> Although it's still almost half of my total.
<cody-somerville> Maybe I need to do some uploads
<wgrant> Or just create a couple of blueprints. You'll never have to work again.
<cody-somerville> indeed
<spm> work on answers helps nicely for karma too. /me is currently the #6 launchpad contributor ;-)
<wgrant> Does dogfood still accept PPA uploads? staging of course doesn't...
<poolie> spm:is it just me or does https://lists.ubuntu.com/ not respond?
<poolie> specifically https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/bazaar
<lifeless> poolie: trying
<spm> poolie: no not just you. chlorine is dead. time to ring james...
<poolie> :/
<poolie> spm: strangely enough actual mail still seems to be getting through at least until recently?
<spm> poolie: it appears to have died about 25 mins ago. so...
<poolie> i guess it's not the most awful possible time for london
<lifeless> 2am
<lifeless> I have to wonder you consider the most awful possible time ;)
<mwhudson> 4am is pretty bad
<spm> he knew and is working on it atm
<poolie> ah i forgot they're +1 now
<poolie> i think about 3-4 is the worst
<poolie> i wonder if it would be any faster to serve the icing and css from the same vhost as the page you're looking at
<poolie> thereby potentially avoiding some ssl connections
<lifeless> yes, except you'd then download it per host
<lifeless> swings & roundabouts I suspect
<poolie> lifeless: if it's being kept in the memory cache?
<poolie> i guess sprites would make that stronger
<ninix> hi
<ninix> i'm trying to upload the same package (taken from debian, with no modifications) in my ppa, for intrepid and jaunty
<ninix> i've added the appropriate "/intrepid/" and "/jaunty/" to the incoming variable in the dput.cf
<ninix> but .. the second has been rejected...
<ninix> File ... .diff.gz  already exists.
<lifeless> have you rebuilt it (dpkg-buildpackage -S)
<ninix> i built it with it..... i dit a debuild -S -sd
<ninix> *did*
<lifeless> you need to do that and change the changelog too
<lifeless> the target is in the changelog
<lifeless> not indput
<ninix> lifeless: i don't need to do any change to the package. so i don't change the changelog file
<lifeless> ninix: unfortunately you are wrong :)
<ninix> does the -sd could be the problem ?
<ninix> lifeless: we can specify the different path in the dput
<ninix> why should I add a ... fake entry in the changelog if i've made no change :/
<lifeless> you don't need to add an entry
<lifeless> you needto change the target
<ninix> ha
<ninix> i can do that ? just change the codename and that's it ?
<lifeless> assuming it builds ok yes
<ninix> emm ok
<ninix> thx
<ninix> no, that change nothing
<ninix> we can't just change the codename
<ninix> i'll need to change the version for each codename o_O
<wgrant> ninix: Whatyou can do is upload to the oldest series, and copy to the new ones. But you'll need to check that it doesn't actually need rebuilding in the new ones.
<wgrant> That's how we do it in Ubuntu - most of the binaries in each release were copied from the previous release.
<mwhudson> wgrant: do you have numbers or an intuition for how many packages do/don't get rebuilt for each release?
<wgrant> I do - I generate those lists myself, and they're available somewhere on qa.ubuntuwire.org... let me find them.
<mwhudson> wgrant: btw, thanks for recommending evolution
<mwhudson> seems less annoying so far than tbird
<wgrant> mwhudson: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/unchanged/
<wgrant> mwhudson: Right, that's what I thought... I've been trying it periodically for years, and finally found it to be workable.
<mwhudson> wgrant: ta
<poolie> spm: have you seen the two recent posts about launchpad oopses?
<poolie> to l-users
<poolie> it seems to be working for me though
<spm> poolie: nope. but looking now...
<noshelter> hey, for the launchpad question/answer system, are the questions present on a newsgroup server?
<noshelter> it would be easier to use than the web id assume...
<spm> noshelter: 1. not that I'm aware of and would be highly surprised if it was. and 2. you can use email as well. having said that, I personally prefer the web ui (tho will deny having said so if beuno ever reads this). is just easier to get around - for me - to the various tasks the questions refer to. ymmv.
<noshelter> thx spm, good to know :)
<spm> poolie: we don't appear to be doing worse than usual (gee isn't that nicely phrased... :-) ) at the moment?
<spm> the 2nd email appears to be referencing the issues we had until our sat
<spm> ... well till hopefully our sat when tom pushed out the latest CP with fixes for it.
<wgrant> spm: The 57000 of the one OOPS in a day issues?
<wgrant> That's fixed now?
<spm> wgrant: if we're talking the same "problem" (was 3 related ones aiui) - hopefully yes.
<wgrant> spm: Good, good.
<wgrant> Should it be removed from the topic?
<spm> checking what actually went out on sat - and if it addresses that bug. certainly francis' discussion reflects the one I saw fri morning.
<spm> wgrant: yes, I think it can. we are seeing some translation issues atm - but only on edge.
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<scuba-> Hi, anyone in here familiar with the build system? I get a an error with sed-expressions which I don't get in Ubuntu and wondering whats different?
<wgrant> scuba-: You might want to post a link to your build log.
<scuba-> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26534074/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.openttd_0.7.0~svn20090509~r16261~ppa1~jaunty4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> staging's broken?
 * apw notes he has just been warned that his membership of a group was about to expire.  and that he was given 6 days warning only.  if i had been on vacation ... i'd have been expired before i even saw the first of the daily warnings ??  is this expected behaviour or broken?
<Nafallo> apw: don't go on vacation? ;-)
<apw> heh
<wgrant> apw: That's normal behaviour. File a bug asking for something more - maybe a one-month warning as well?
<apw> wgrant, ack
<MTecknology> I tried to add a new project using the link on the frontpage on  edge.lp.net and got OOPS-1227EA81
<MTecknology> I tried going to just +new instead of +new-guided and it brought me to a login form
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bigjools | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bigjools> MTecknology: can you file a bug about that please
<MTecknology> bigjools: I'm going to take a nap, but I will when I wake up :)
<bigjools> MTecknology: I'm jealous :)
<MTecknology> no you're not...
<MTecknology> It's 04:53 and I woke up for work 20:00. I have about 4hr nap after work
<MTecknology> and the pads on the bottom of my laptop are worn out. I ordered a new battery for the thing a 5 months ago and I'm still fighting to get it...
<MTecknology> g'night :)
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> does a team renaming applies the change to the associated mailing list ?
<bigjools> joaopinto: I'm not sure, but I can find out for you, one moment
<barry> wgrant: just checked now, re bug 372165. it's possible it took a little while for the change to land on staging.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372165 in launchpad-registry "Misleading error message leads users to do silly things" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372165
<wgrant> barry: I still see the problematic error on staging now: "Select all licenses for this software or select Other/Proprietary or Other/Open Source."
<wgrant> barry: To clarify, the subject of that bug is the error message, not the caption of the mass of checkboxes.
<jblount> I'm getting consistent oopes when changing the branding of a lp project:  (Error ID: OOPS-1227EC134)  any insight? (2 projects worked, 1 didn't)
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> ShortListTooBigError: Hard limit of 1000 exceeded.
<beuno> sinzui, flacoste, does that sound familiar?  ^
<sinzui> no familiar
<sinzui> oh
<beuno> jblount, I'd say file a bug with that OOOPs ID
<sinzui> beuno: jblount it may be the same error I get when I review the license of launchpad itself. we cannot make a snapshot to complete the transaction
<sinzui> jblount: which project?
<beuno> sinzui, "ubunet" apparently
<jblount> beuno: yes
<barry> wgrant: thanks, reopening
<jblount> sinzui, beuno: #374867
<beuno> jblount, thanks
<sinzui> thannk
<jblount> :D
<flacoste> sinzu, beuno, jblount: that sounds like a call site that shouldn't use shortlist somehow
<sinzui> flacoste: I suspect that is the case.
<radix> I'm getting a "Not allowed here" when I visit code.launchpad.net or code.edge.launchpad.net (just the front page)
<radix> it seems to only happen when I'm logged in
<beuno> flacoste, ^
<beuno> kiko, ^
<kiko> radix, do you get an OOPS ID?
<kiko> it's a problem in the code which is fetching private projects in the cloud
<radix> no, it's just "Not allowed here" header
<radix> and
<radix>  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<radix> You are logged in as Christopher Armstrong.
<flacoste> kiko: we don't show OOPS id on unauthorized page
<kiko> radix, hmmm
<kiko> flacoste, we could though
<kiko> anyway, matsubara, help me find that OOPS ID when it shows up?
<matsubara> kiko: I think we don't log them anymore.
<flacoste> matsubara: we do
<flacoste> matsubara: when the user is logged in
<matsubara> ah ok
<radix> need me to do it again?
<matsubara> radix: that's probably bug 342467. I'm waiting the oopses to sync to devpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342467 in launchpad-code "code.launchpad.net returns a forbidden error" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342467
<matsubara> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1227EA183
<matsubara> kiko: radix ^
<kiko> thanks matsubara
 * MTecknology tickles kiko
<kiko> hey MTecknology
<kiko> did you ever answer me about those projects the last time I asked you?
<kiko> I certainly didn't do anything about them!
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> go for it
<kiko> thanks
<MTecknology> :)
<kiko> matsubara, the root cause is we are attempting to display a private branch on that page to a person who can't see it
<kiko> yay for security wrappers
<matsubara> kiko: yeah, I added that OOPS to the bug report and set it to high. I'll ask someone from Code to have a look
<kiko> thanks matsubara and radix
<radix> sure thing
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<MTecknology> bigjools: have a good day :)
<bigjools> MTecknology: thanks :)  time for my medication
<LaPingvino1> Hello
<LaPingvino1> ping asac (refered by Joey Stanford)
<LaPingvino1> I have a question about firefox translations in launchpad
<LaPingvino1> anybody here?
<asac> LaPingvino1: sure. anything secret? otherwise i prefer #ubuntu-mozillateam on irc.freenode.net for ffox discussions.
<asac> oops
<asac> ;)
<asac> LaPingvino1: yeah. so #ubuntu-mozilateam would be better
<LaPingvino1> sorry, new here in the ubuntu irc
<asac> LaPingvino1: thats fine
<ninix> How can i solve this error: (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive) when i try to copy a packages from intrepid to jaunty
<ninix> i've deleted all packages in jaunty
<beuno> ninix, bump the version
<bigjools> ninix: it means that your source is already built in the same PPA, you need to copy binaries as well
<ninix> ok, so i have to select copy existing binaries 6
<bigjools> yep
<bigjools> ninix: if copying binaries is not the right thing for you, then bump the version and upload a new source as beuno says
<ninix> ok, that's worked. But why the source has been built for jaunty? if i explicitly uploaded it in /myppa/ubuntu/intrepid/
<bigjools> ninix: it's an artifact of using a pool-based repository, you can't have the same binaries in there twice
<ninix> copying binaries implies that everything built properly in jaunty also?
<bigjools> it simply re-publishes the same source and binaries in jaunty
<ninix> Hmm.. that doesn't sound safe
<bigjools> ninix: well it's what happens when a new Ubuntu series opens :)
<ninix> i would prefer that launchpad retry to build it in jaunty to be sure
<bigjools> ninix: then you need to upload a new source with a higher version, targeted to jaunty
<ninix> Ok, i thought i could do that, with the copy option. (I know that the source build properly in jaunty), but it needs to be rebuild
<bigjools> ninix: it prevents the copy because it would generate the same binary package versions that were already in the pool, but likely with different contents, so would fail to upload the build,
<ninix> k
<bigjools> it's quite valid to build for an older series and promote the packages to newer ones
<bigjools> as long as the binary works, of course
<ninix> yeak
<Jordan_U> How can I make my PPA a signed PPA?
<beuno> Jordan_U, it will sign all packages as soon as you upload the first one
<Jordan_U> beuno: Odd, a few days ago I didn't see the "This repository is signed with..." message on my PPA page a few days ago, I guess I just missed it because it's there now :)
<beuno> Jordan_U, it triggers signing it after the first package is uploaded
<Jordan_U> beuno: I had uploaded a package, I probably just missed the message somehow
<LarstiQ> it also takes some time to generate the signing key.
<LarstiQ> 4 minutes for the creation, and a 20 minute cronjob, iirc
<Jordan_U> How can I remove a PPA?
<apachelogger> cprov: ping
<cprov> Jordan_U: ifw, you can't. What's your problem ?
<cprov> Jordan_U: you can just leave it there ... and create a new one, the same signing key will be used for signing packages in the new PPA
<Jordan_U> cprov: I created a PPA named "test" just for experimentation, I'd like to get rid of it though it's not really important
<cprov> Jordan_U: obviously you can delete all packages yourself and 'start again'
<cprov> Jordan_U: oh, right, leave it alone.
<Jordan_U> cprov: Any reason why PPAs can't be removed?
<apachelogger> cprov: the Packages* files of private PPAs are pretty broken ... take a glimps at kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/ for example
<cprov> Jordan_U: few, one of then is that it involved disk operations.
<cprov> apachelogger: empty
<apachelogger> exactly :)
<apachelogger> works for normal ppas though http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/
<thekorn> mrevell, hi, I got my launchpad shirt today, thanks a lot
<apachelogger> cprov: I suppose there is no quick fix?
<cprov> apachelogger: fix for what ?
<apachelogger> cprov: the files being empty
<cprov> apachelogger: is there anything published in jaunty ?
<apachelogger> cprov: yes, also in intrepid, neither of them is working
<cprov> apachelogger: I can't view your P3A
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> cprov: maybe I am wrong
<apachelogger> apparently jontheechidna did nuke them all
<apachelogger> cprov: sorry, for the noise :)
<cprov> apachelogger: check the PPA page, it will tell you
<cprov> apachelogger: cool, np.
<beuno> so, for those of you on edge, you will probably be able to edit bug tags inline tomorrow
<beuno> you can send chocolates to intellectronica and mars
<intellectronica> can you please send lettuce instead? i'm on a diet
<LarstiQ> intellectronica: whereto?
<beuno> chocolate lettuce for intellectronica then
<Nafallo> eeeew
<intellectronica> LarstiQ: anywhere in the world, really. sooner or later there will be a sprint there and i'll pick it up
<Nafallo> intellectronica: lol
<LarstiQ> intellectronica: I'll bring it with me to EuroPython then
<intellectronica> LarstiQ: is it in the uk this year? i might even go
<LarstiQ> intellectronica: indeed it is.
<mrooney> Anyone know if there is a problem with mailing list password reminders? I have tried a bunch of times over the past week to get a reminder for https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/options/ubuntu-art but it never comes
<mrooney> So unfortunately I can't change my address to the correct one so I can respond
<beuno> mthaddon, ^
<beuno> barry, ^
<mthaddon> beuno: those are ubuntu mailing lists, not LP mailing lists
<beuno> ah
<barry> mthaddon: that's what i was going to say :)
<beuno> elmo, ^   :)
<mrooney> oh ok
<mrooney> there are too many types of mailing lists :)
<mrooney> where might I go for support in that arena?
<mthaddon> mrooney: your best bet would be to check in #canonical-sysadmin
<mthaddon> mrooney: and/or file an RT ("please mail requests to rt@ubuntu.com")
<soren> On the /+activereviews page, there's "Reviews I need to do" and "Reviews I can do". How are they defined (and thus: what's the difference)?
<beuno> soren, when s review was explictely requested from you
<intellectronica> soren: reviews you need to do were requested specifically from you. reviews you can do are ones you have the option to review, because you're a member of a team
<soren> beuno, intellectronica: Ah, I see. Thanks.
<pace_t_zulu> I have a question regarding PPA... how do you produce the P_V_source.changes file?
<maxb> It should be produced by the same process which builds the .dsc, tar.gz and diff.gz
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: with pbuilder?
<LarstiQ> for me that is bzr-builddeb invoking debuild invoking dpkg-buildpackage invoking..
<LarstiQ> pace_t_zulu: pdebuild would do that I think
<pace_t_zulu> LarstiQ: thank you
<maxb> Whatever your build environment, it eventually involves something running dpkg-buildpackage
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: thank you
<pace_t_zulu> pbuilder doesn't seem to do everything needed for launchpad
<pace_t_zulu> nor does pdebuild
<maxb> Are you really not getting a .changes file?
<pace_t_zulu> i do but it is not signed
<pace_t_zulu> and it has the old version number
<maxb> um. You must have done something wrong then
<LarstiQ> `debsign` is the tool used (under the hood) for signing .changes files
<maxb> Anyway pbuilder is overkill for building a source package for upload, IMO
<LarstiQ> the old version number though..
<maxb> I would use just dpkg-buildpackage -S
<pace_t_zulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/169938/
<pace_t_zulu> that's the error i guet
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: will try dpkg-buildpackage -S
<maxb> pace_t_zulu: As launchpad only accepts source uploads, you must have a _source.changes for it to accept it
<maxb> practically that means building the source with and -S flag "source only build"
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: thank you
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: will do the 'dpkg-buildpackage -S' as soon as the build deps are installed
<maxb> You may or may not also need -sa or -sd
<maxb> These specify whether to include the .orig.tar.gz, or to omit it because it can already be found in your PPA or in Ubuntu itself
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: i have a new problem
<pace_t_zulu> will pastbin
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/169946/
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: right at the end when gpg gets involved
<maxb> This simply means that the username and email found in the changelog entry do not have a secret key available matching them
<maxb> Change the changelog entry footer to match the identity of your key, or manually specify the keyid (-k)
<maxb> You can use debsign to sign the produced package after the build, rather than rebuilding
<Shock> hi I got this error: File linux_2.6.28-11.42.diff.gz already exists in PPA, but uploaded version has different content. How do I fix it?
<LarstiQ> Shock: bump the version
<Shock> cant
<Shock> what else?
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: so should I produce a new debdiff?
<maxb> Shock: Once you have uploaded any versioned file to an archive, you can never change it
<pace_t_zulu> :/
<Shock> maxb: huh?\
<Shock> that's kinda nasty
<maxb> No it's not
<Shock> why is it useful?
<maxb> It's fundamental to having version numbers actually be reliable identifiers of packages
<Shock> that's like saying people are morons and we don't trust them with version numbers :)
<Shock> there's gotta be a way to fix this
<LarstiQ> Shock: the normal thing to do is bump the version, why is that not an option?
<Shock> LarstiQ: if I bump the version the build will fail (version ABI checks)
<LarstiQ> it checks the version of the package? *blinks*
<LarstiQ> Shock: I'm not suggesting you bump the upstream version, but the packaging version.
<Shock> LarstiQ: it checks the changelog version
<LarstiQ> oh wow
<Shock> LarstiQ: is there another way to bump the version without involving the changelog?
<maxb> Shock: But only the "11" bit of it, no?
<Shock> maxb: unfortunately np
<Shock> s/np/no/
<LarstiQ> Shock: no
<Shock> is it ok to paste 2 lines?
<LarstiQ> Shock: 2 lines sounds sane
<Shock> EE: Previous or current ABI file missing!
<Shock>     prevabidir: /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/debian/abi/2.6.28-11.42ubuntu1/amd64/generic
<Shock> that's what happens when I bump the version
<LarstiQ> that's a shame
 * LarstiQ doesn't know about kernel build specifics
<Shock> might be a kernel build system bug, but i'm too tired to look into that now
<LarstiQ> and I'm falling asleep, so gnight
<Shock> g'nite
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: should the changelog have the key in it?
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: or is it that i hadn't specified my GPGKEY in my ~/.bashrc?
<maxb> Either the -- line at the end of the top changelog entry must exactly correspond to the user id printed by "gpg --list-secret-keys" or you must specify the hex keyid with a -k option when building or signing
<bdmurray> I get a weird error on a bug package if I click on a hyperlink in the bug (like an attachment) if I don't let the subscriber portlet finish loading.
<bdmurray> s/package/page/
<intellectronica> bdmurray: whoa. what happens?
<bdmurray> intellectronica: the attachment continues to load but I see a brief pop up regarding couldn't find you(?)
<intellectronica> bdmurray: "couldn't find you"?
<bdmurray> intellectronica: it's really brief
<bdmurray> "Cound not find your account"
<intellectronica> bdmurray: yup, i can reproduce
<intellectronica> bdmurray: care to file a bug? deryck or myself will look at it tomorrow
<bdmurray> intellectronica: doing so now, shall I subscribe you?
<intellectronica> bdmurray: no need. i get all bug mail for malone anyway
<intellectronica> bdmurray: and thanks a lot
<intellectronica> all this dynamic ui is quite hard to get right, and the help we're getting with testing and reporting bugs is extremely valuable
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: thank you for the -k switch for dpgk-buildpackage
<pace_t_zulu> is it possible to have a private PPA?
<intellectronica> pace_t_zulu: it is, for a fee. if interested, talk to bac
<ninix> Is it possible to people to Report a bug directly associated to our PPA ?
<beuno> ninix, not at the moment, no
<ninix> :(
<beuno> just against Ubuntu packages or Projects
<beuno> it's something we want to do, but it will take a while (6-12 months maybe)
<ninix> Ok, thx for the info
<wgrant> intellectronica, bdmurray: I filed a bug on that subscriber portlet error yesterday.
<wgrant> Ah, I see matsubara has already duped it.
<intellectronica> wgrant: yeah, looks like i missed it, and by now matsubara duped it appropriately
<intellectronica> on my way to bed, but will look at this tomorrow
<matsubara> wgrant: yep, even though your was older, the newer one was already triaged and targeted to a milestone.
<wgrant> intellectronica: I filed it against launchpad rather than malone, so you probably wouldn't have seen it.
<wgrant> matsubara: Right.
<matsubara> and had a easier way to reproduce
<wgrant> Yep.
<gilir> hi, can someone kill the build https://edge.launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/unstable/+build/999312 ? I think it's in a loop
<intellectronica> wgrant: right, that would explain why i didn't spot it
<maxb> OOI, does anyone know why the amd64 buildds are so much slower than the lpia ones?
<ninix> arf :|, i just realized that If i have a package X (no dependencies) for hardy,intrepid,jaunty in my PPA. and i have also a package Y(3 codenames also) that has the X packages as dependency. and also a package Z that has X,Y has dependencies...... and i have an update of the package X..... i'll need to reupload/rebuild all the package X, Y, Z for each codename :S
<ninix> How do you deal with that ? Am I wrong ?
<wgrant> ninix: Do the packages actually need rebuilding every time in each release?
<ninix> and that's a small example... i'll probably have ~50 packages in the ppa
<wgrant> And can you not copy most of the packages from older releases to newer ones?
<ninix> Not necessary... but if i want that my package Z can benefit the change in the package X.... yes.
<ninix> wgrant: i'm trying to maintain my packages up-to-date for 3 codenames at the time. (1 year of ubuntu release)
<wgrant> ninix: You could script it.
<ninix> the fake version change + upload you mean?
<wgrant> ninix: Yes.
<wgrant> But I'm really not sure that you need to build them in all three releases...
<maxb> I'm also not sure why you need to rebuild Y and Z when you change X
<wgrant> I was wondering that, but it is possible.
<ninix> per example... my software Z try to detect if the package X has a few support (depending on version), if it has... it enable the code etc..
<lifeless> 'win 72
<ninix> wgrant: i suppose that i can do a copy if my package need no change in both release ?
<wgrant> ninix: Exactly.
<ninix> but what i don't understand is.....
<ninix> if my package needs no change in both...... but there is a version of a dependency in the higher release that could add some support in my package (if rebuilded) ... a simple copy will not allow that, right?
#launchpad 2009-05-12
<wgrant> If it adds new functionality, why wouldn't you put the new version of the dependency in the older release as well?
<ninix> that's not necessary a dependency that i support.. but it is in ubuntu.
<poolie> jml: re bug 297902, *i* don't see options to set importance, status etc when filing a bzr bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297902 in malone "Assign, prioritize and target bug at report time" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297902
<jml> poolie: on which project, I wonder.
<poolie> yes i wondered about that too, so i tried it on bzr
<poolie> i was testing on edge
<poolie> maybe it's different on staging?
<wgrant> I've been able to do it on edge.
<poolie> !!
<jml> poolie: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jml/advanced-form.png
<jml> sorry about the password protection -- I need to memorize a public server for pushing screenshots to.
<wgrant> Ubuntu One!
<wgrant> Although I don't think that actually does public :(
<jml> also, I haven't installed it yet.
<james_w> wgrant: I think it's possible through the nautilus menu, though I haven't tried it
<james_w> unless that's the old broken samba based sharing
<lifeless> jml: paste.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> james_w: That's Samba sharing.
<lifeless> jml: oh, screenies. uhm
<james_w> lifeless: uuencode?
<lifeless> james_w: ugly
<lifeless> flickr maybe
<wgrant> I don't think U1 does Nautilus integration yet.
<lifeless> U1 would work too
<lifeless> wgrant: I'm fairly sure it does
<james_w> wgrant: for sure it does
<wgrant> lifeless: I can't see it anywhere.
 * wgrant restarts Nautilus
<poolie> jml: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26609824/2009-05-12-094353_1024x737_scrot.png
<poolie> maybe it's implemented but buggy
<james_w> wgrant: go to the directory, you get a banner
<lifeless> jml: you can attach screenshots to lp bugs
<jml> poolie: yeah, so that's something that I get on the bzr page
<lifeless> jml: so open a bug; called 'jmls screenshots'.
<wgrant> james_w: Looks like I needed to restart Nautilus.
<james_w> ah
 * lifeless admires the info leakage
<jml> poolie: I don't know what the secret is.
<wgrant> james_w: So you can do sharing through Nautilus.
<james_w> wgrant: how?
<wgrant> james_w: Right click, Share on Ubuntu One.
<wgrant> It's not public sharing, though.
<lifeless> poolie: there is an advanced filing form
<poolie> lifeless: yes, this is it
<poolie> it's unfortunately distinguishable from magic :)
<wgrant> I definitely get the extra options on +filebug(-advanced) on edge.
<poolie> ok
<james_w> I don't get them for bzr though
<poolie> i definitely don't
<poolie> so there's some kind of bug
<james_w> for projects I "own" I do
<wgrant> I get them for Ubuntu, where I'm not the owner - just the bug supervisor and uploader.
<james_w> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<james_w> "1  branch owned by 7  people and 1  team,"
<wgrant> There should be no branches; I filed that bug last need.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> Last *night*.
<james_w> well, I can see one branch link, but can't see the branch
<wgrant> The stats are also precalculated, and a bug I filed about that message making no sense was Won't Fix'd IIRC.
<james_w> but I don't see how that branch is owned by 7 people and 1 team
<james_w> ah
<james_w> thanks
 * thumper coughs
<thumper> they aren't pre calculated
<thumper> they are just generated by branches you can't see :)
 * thumper will get around to fixing it
<wgrant> thumper: Oh, so there is actually no reason not to fix it. Good.
<wgrant> Can a code person please look at bug #374865 fairly soon? It has vanished from edge now, but is still on staging.
<ubottu> Bug 374865 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/374865 is private
<spm> blech. forgot about staging. ta.
<wgrant> spm: Ah, so that bug is known?
<spm> wgrant: mis config, not bug.. :-(
<wgrant> spm: Is that why I saw a bug about auditing privacy policy changes?
<wgrant> i don't see how that isn't a bug, though - I can't see the branch, so it shouldn't be visible in listings.
<spm> wgrant: I wouldn't like to hazard a guess... ;-)
<spm> wgrant: not sure. I see what you mean tho. thumper is probably best placed to answer that tho.
<thumper> wgrant: it was a bug that you couldn't see it
<thumper> well...
<thumper> kinda yes, kinda no
<thumper> not a simple answer
<ziroday> Hi, I seem to have an extremely flaky connection when using bzr to pull from launchpad and usually get around 5kB/s or so, anyway to speed it up?
<spiv> ziroday: which version of bzr are you using, and are you pulling via http or bzr+ssh?
<spiv> and which branch?
<ziroday> spiv: using 1.13.1, branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~breathe-dev/breathe-icon-set/trunk and I have no idea to the http or ssh :)
<spiv> ziroday: what URL are you using to pull that branch?
<ziroday> spiv: I just did bzr branch lp:breathe-icon-set
<ziroday> so I presume that's http?
<spiv> It depends on whether you have done "bzr launchpad-login YOUR_LP_ID"
<ziroday> spiv: no I haven't yet
<SamB> ziroday: didn't it show an expanded URL?
<ziroday> SamB: I'll pastebin the whole terminal output
<spiv> As SamB points out bzr will tell you the URL it expanded the lp URL to.
<spiv> But if you run that command (and upload your SSH public key to Launchpad), then bzr can use bzr+ssh for lp URLs, which is generally much faster than HTTP.
<ziroday> spiv: ah neat
<SamB> if you don't upload that public key, though, it can just fail
<ziroday> http://pastebin.com/m6ad04457 here's the terminal output
<ziroday> right, upload ssh public key I shall, thanks SamB spiv!
<SamB> until either you do, or you remove the login from whatever file in ~/.bazaar it got added to ...
<ziroday> well its working currently, just horrifically slowly
<SamB> hmm, how recently did you update bzr?
<ziroday> SamB: err nevermind it just crashed
<SamB> and that's another reason to update!
<ziroday> SamB: this is a fresh jaunty install, should I be moving to some PPA?
<ziroday> here's the traceback of the crash http://pastebin.com/m64c5c70a
<spiv> ziroday: the 1.13.1 in Jaunty is ok, there is a PPA at https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive for more recent releases if you like
<SamB> probably should ask a bout it in #bzr, and paste the exception line to the channel directly?
<ziroday> SamB: shall do
<spiv> ziroday: that error is typically a sign of disk corruption.
<ziroday> spiv: mmm don't think I have disk corruption
<ziroday> anyway no matter, I'll upgrade to latest bzr and add my ssh key
<SamB> spiv: could launchpad have disk corruption ?
<ziroday> or could the transfer have got garbled along the way?
<spiv> SamB: no, but the person that originally pushed that branch might...
<SamB> spiv: and launchpad wouldn't have balked at that?
<spiv> SamB: it depends :)
<spiv> I would probably expect it too.
<spiv> s/too/to
<spiv> It's also possible that there's a bzr bug, although so far I don't think that exception has ever turned out to be a bzr bug, but perhaps there's a first time...
<ziroday> mmm, I have a feeling its something to do with the dodgy govt. internet
<ziroday> plays havoc with all sorts of things
<spiv> Over HTTP, it could also be due to a dodgy proxy I suppose.
<ziroday> spiv: all connection go through a transparent govt. proxy here, it causes hiccups for everything
<spiv> If so, that's another reason to use bzr+ssh
<ziroday> yep
<ziroday> anyway I'm using bzr+ssh I'll see how that fares
<spiv> ziroday: FWIW branching that over bzr+ssh works ok for me.
<spiv> (at well over 100kB/s overall)
<SamB> bzr+ssh should be fine as long as the govt. doesn't MitM your SSH connections automatically ;-)
<ziroday> spiv: I'm getting 20kB/s now, looks like bzr+ssh is the way to go
<SamB> and, if it does, it should fail to authenticate at all
<ziroday> SamB: I have no clue what our dear govt. does besides be a royal PITA
<SamB> yes, but the thing about MitM and SSH is that it would presumably result in your public key not matching what launchpad sees from the MitM
<SamB> (MitM stands for Man in the Middle, a type of cryptographic attack)
<ziroday> SamB: yep, the key fingerprint's match up
<ziroday> SamB: and I doubt they would go that far out of the way just to pick on launchpad
<SamB> unless you're dealing with the NSA, you should be fine ;-)
<ziroday> heh
<daftykins> MitM isn't necessarily cryptographic
<daftykins> enter; the ARP poisoning attack :)
<lifeless> has the email interface changed?
<thumper> lifeless: for what?
<lifeless> bugs
<lifeless> its rejecting
<lifeless>  status confirmed
<lifeless>  affects bzr
<lifeless> and I can't see whats wrong there
<thumper> lifeless: it should say what is wrong
<thumper> can you pastebin me the full raw email text?
<lifeless> it says noThe bug is reported in 0
<lifeless> different contexts, and you have to specify which one by using the
<lifeless> affects command.
<lifeless> For example:
<lifeless>     affects /distros/ubuntu
<thumper> affects /bzr ?
<thumper> although
<thumper> I'm not sure
<lifeless> at 10 am I sent in
<lifeless>  affects launchpad-code
<lifeless> and that worked
<lifeless> whatever is wrong has changed in the last 4 hours
<lifeless> spm: ^
<thumper> lifeless: we don't change the mail processor
<lifeless> s/don't/didn't/ ?
<thumper> unless there is a cherry pick
<thumper> spm: was there a cherry pick in the last four hours?
<lifeless> thumper: right, thus me asking:)
<thumper> I don't think there was
<wgrant> lifeless: Would that not be because you need the 'affects' line before the other commands?
<lifeless> wgrant: who knows
<lifeless> wgrant: if it needs to be, then I imagine I'd have read docs to that affect somewhere
<wgrant> lifeless: Given that you can alter multiple tasks, the statements need be executed in order, so it would make sense.
<wgrant> Although some of the examples have them in the other order, maybe they're not on multi-task bugs.
<wgrant> The example for the multi-task bug has the 'affects' command first.
<lifeless> wgrant: this was a new bug
<wgrant> lifeless: Oh.
<wgrant> I missed the '0' in the error message.
<lifeless> you may well be right
<lifeless> regardless, bug open, should be easier to debug
<cody-somerville> Can someone fix https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pike/7.8 ? It should be Pike/7.8 and not Pike/7.9
<cody-somerville> err
<cody-somerville> It should be Pike/7.8 and not pike/7.8
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: done
<cody-somerville> thanks
<maxb> ooi, do the amd64 builders run on significantly slower hardware than the lpia ones?
<wgrant> maxb: It looks like they're about the same (you can tell the approximate age of each machine using the naming scheme)
<maxb> huh, I've been feeding the build queue sizes into rrdtool, and amd64 are noticable slower
<wgrant> More stuff will fail on lpia, and I suppose lpia could be better optimised... but I really don't know.
<maxb> (Also, "sandpaperfig" is part of a *scheme* ?!?! :-) )
<wgrant> Yes. The fruits scheme, which seems to be latest.
<wgrant> s/sc/t/, perhaps.
<maxb> wow, it never even crossed my mind that it was a real plant, but google says it is
<maxb> I thought it was a "jam two random words together" affair
<wgrant> Heh, no.
<wgrant> Although some of them look like it.
<wgrant> Take the armel builders, for example.
<wgrant> They're fruits.
<maxb> the things you learn looking at the builders page... :-)
<mwhudson> i think it goes penguins, antartic bases, elements, fruit
<wgrant> That was my understanding.
<wgrant> But penguins was very early on.
<wgrant> (heh, gentoo.ubuntu.com still exists)
<cody-somerville> mwhudson, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pike/7.9 is also broken but this time because 7.9 doesn't exist yet - it will in the future though. Should I mark it failing, invalid, etc.?
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: suspend it for now?
<cody-somerville> okay
<mwhudson> i generally find that if i have no idea which scheme a machine name is from, it's an antartic base
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> mwhudson: It's more often a fruit for me.
<wgrant> They've got some nice obscure ones.
<wgrant> Although I suppose I see quite a different set of machines.
<cody-somerville> Most of mine are all berries
<Nafallo> berries \☺/
<wgrant> Nafallo: I prefer the armel-fruits.
<Nafallo> wgrant: you just say that cause you miss podocarpus
<cody-somerville> I wonder what scheme humboldt belongs to
<Nafallo> I like the berries, mostly because I know why I made them berries :-P
<wgrant> Nafallo: It's taking podocarpus a while to be fixed. Or has it been reassigned?
<Nafallo> cody-somerville: most likely antarctic station.
<Nafallo> wgrant: priorities
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Penguin, I think.
<cody-somerville> Yea
<cody-somerville> Penguin
<Nafallo> penguin :-)
<mwhudson> i wouldn't be surprised if penguins and antartic bases overlapped in a couple of names
<wgrant> Then the world ends.
<natureshadow> g'morrow folks
<natureshadow> I have version 0.7.42-3 of a package in a PPA on Launchpad, now I ampackaging for Debian's official release and have to begin with 0.7.42-1 there. Is there any way of removing 0.7.42-3 from the Launchpad PPA and restarting with 0.7.42-1 there as well?
<bigjools> natureshadow: unfortunately not, but you could open a new PPA
<natureshadow> bigjools: ok, let me see ...
<natureshadow> bigjools: Well, can I somehow mark the old PPA as "obsolete" then or something?
<natureshadow> https://launchpad.net/~twittare/+archive/ppa
<natureshadow> This is the PPA
<bigjools> natureshadow: Launchpad remembers all versions that you ever upload.  You can delete the package, but it will still not let you upload the same or lower versions of it.
<natureshadow> But I can upload a lower version to a new PPA, right?
<bigjools> your best bet is to open yourself another PPA
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> you can have more than one PPA on the go, you don't need to make anything obsolete
<natureshadow> bigjools: Well, I just meant I want to tell users that the old PPA is not to be used
<bigjools> natureshadow: just delete the packages that you don't want people to use
<natureshadow> ok
<loic-m> Hi
<djsiegel_> sabdfl keybuk seb128 pitti mvo et al: I just took the launchpad tour, and had one of those moments where I was floored by how cool Launchpad is. Thank you for creating something so awesome!
<loic-m> I've got some troubles with a ppa build of mplayer (same source package as karmic) for karmic - the build stops because of missing dependencies like debhelper and other stuff that is in karmic already (I checked)
<wgrant> loic-m: Build log?
<loic-m> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26545774/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.mplayer_2%3A1.0~rc2-0ubuntu20~karmic1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<loic-m> my ppa is at https://launchpad.net/~loic-martin3/+archive/xvid
<thumper> djsiegel_: I'm pleased you like it
<thumper> djsiegel_: you can always praise feedback@launchpad.net :)
 * thumper thinks anyway
<djsiegel_> oh, good, to know,  thumper :)
<wgrant> loic-m: E: Package liblzo-dev has no installation candidate
<wgrant> loic-m: That's the error. Nothing about debhelper.
<djsiegel_> thumper: so, if I don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all -- but if I do, email feedback@launchpad.net?
<djsiegel_> your nick is apropos
<thumper> djsiegel_: any feedback is good feedback
<thumper> djsiegel_: just like any press is good press
<loic-m> Thanks. Why was there all those missing warnings like "debhelper: missing", and how comes the same package built fine for karmic?
<sobbayi> hi all. i am having trouble signing the code of conduct. i keep getting an error of no data despite using the the registered credentials. does anyone have any light on this?
<natureshadow> sobbayi: What command are you using to sign it?
<wgrant> loic-m: Those were part of the dependency calculation process. It was working out what it already had, and what it needed to install.
<wgrant> loic-m: Perhaps liblzo-dev has only recently disappeared from the archive.
<thumper> djsiegel_: what did you mean by "your nick is apropos"?
<djsiegel_> I was referring to Bambi's Thumper
<loic-m> Thanks for the explanation. Actually, liblzo-dev is not listed as a dependency on packages.ubuntu.com for mplayer
<sobbayi> am using pgp --clearsign filename
<djsiegel_> thumper: who gives advice on doling praise/blame
<sobbayi> the file is being signed alright t when i paste it onto launchpad i get the no data error
<thumper> djsiegel_: I can dole blame if you like :)
<thumper> djsiegel_: we don't have advice on it
<natureshadow> sobbayi: I'm not so sure whether it supports "real" PGP ...
<natureshadow> I'm afraid you have to use GnuPG
<thumper> is the key on the keyserver?
<sobbayi> natureshadow: yeah the key is on the keyserver
<loic-m> wgrant, thanks, I've checked the .diff.gz on packages.ubuntu.com and liblzo-dev is listed as a dependency in the diff.gz, but not on the package page. I'll try to ask on #ubuntu-motu
<sobbayi> natureshadow: okay let me try the whole process again using GnuPG and see what happens
<sobbayi> natureshadow: okay seems i was already using gnupg and even tried out a windows version (yes! am that desperate) but still no luck
<natureshadow> hmm
<natureshadow> sobbayi: Can you nopaste me the data block?
<sobbayi> natureshadow: i have noticed something strange... here is the 1st line of the signed file..
<sobbayi> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
<natureshadow> sobbayi: This is correct
<sobbayi> is the PGP the actually correct or should it be GPG?
<sobbayi> next line
<sobbayi> Hash: SHA1
<natureshadow> sobbayi: Paste it please
<sobbayi> = Ubuntu Code of Conduct =
<sobbayi> the whole file?
<natureshadow> Not here of course ^^
<natureshadow> http://www.nopaste.com
<sobbayi> http://www.nopaste.com/p/aijuI4FHT
<soren> sobbayi: You've got at stack of spurious linebreaks in there.
<natureshadow> soren: Wanted t osay that as well ;)
<soren> sobbayi: http://nopaste.com/p/asl02ExZS <-- here. I fixed it for you.
<natureshadow> soren: Do you think you can do that without breaking the signature?
<soren> natureshadow: I did.
<soren> natureshadow: The odd linebreaks were added after signing. You can tell by the fact that the signature itself is messed up.
<natureshadow> soren: Sure, but I cannot verify it.
<soren> natureshadow: Why?
<natureshadow> soren: Because the hash in the signature doesn't match the hash stated in the file
<natureshadow> *hash algorithm
<soren> natureshadow: Err... What?
<natureshadow> soren: Only got the message in German ;)
<lifeless> what what
<natureshadow> gpg: WARNUNG: Widersprechende Hashverfahren in der signierten Nachricht
<soren> natureshadow: http://www.nopaste.com/p/asl02ExZS/txt <-- Works.
<natureshadow> soren: oops, yes it does
<natureshadow> Doesn't when I remove th elinebreaks ;)
<sobbayi> thanks guys. i didnt notice that... surprisingly my local copy does not have those line breaks. it has worked now. Yay!!
<soren> natureshadow: Well... Don't :)
<soren> lifeless: hm?
<natureshadow> soren: \r\n :P ?
<lifeless> soren: nothing, just a very old joke
<soren> lifeless: I see
<soren> (, he said, but he really didn't)
<Goundy> Is it possible to create a branch for my launchpad project through bazaar ?
<Goundy> Actually I've a mainline, then I did: bzr branch mainline newBranch
<Goundy> Now I want this newBranch to be hosted on launchpad also
<wgrant> Goundy: Of course. Launchpad would be pretty useless for distributed development otherwise. Just 'bzr push lp:~user/project/branch'
<intellectronica> Goundy: yeah, just push your branch to lp:~your-username/project-name/branch-name
<wgrant> Replace 'user' with a team name if you want multiple people to be able to access it.
<Goundy> oh I pushed to lp:project :P
<Goundy> Now I understand my mistake. Thank you very much !
<wgrant> lp:project is just an alias to another branch.
<Goundy> I see !
<Goundy> oh nice it worked !
<wgrant> Launchpad has a convenient habit of doing that.
<Goundy> yeah I see that
<Goundy> I need to read more about bazaar also
<Goundy> oh btw, wgrant I've one last question
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Code is a good start for everything related to code on Launchpad.
<Goundy> thanks :)
<Goundy> My branch "mainline" is owned by me at the moment, can I set the ownership for a team that I create for example ?
<wgrant> You can (click the pencil on the branch page, and you'll see a dropdown at the top). Anybody in that team can then write to the branch.
<Goundy> Awesome. wgrant thank you very much ;)
<wgrant> Goundy: No problem.
 * henninge lunches
<ziroday> Hi, is there a way to migrate https://launchpad.net/~nick-hs to https://launchpad.net/~nickhs ?
<wgrant> ziroday: Click 'Change details' at the top right of that page. There you can rename it.
<wgrant> ziroday: Although that will cause problems with your PPA.
<ziroday> wgrant: being blind, thanks
<ziroday> wgrant: and my PPA has a zilch in it currently
<wgrant> ziroday: That should be fine, then.
<ziroday> wgrant: worked fantastically, thanks again
<wgrant> ziroday: np
<wgrant> bigjools: I just saw that you're working on bug #370636 now, and had another thought - can I also use the suite-override upload feature to upload to other pockets?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370636 in soyuz "Can copy to non-RELEASE PPA pockets using Archive.syncSource" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370636
<bigjools> wgrant: I'll check the code
<bigjools> wgrant: no they get rejected
<wgrant> bigjools: OK.
<bigjools> wgrant: nice thought though :)
<wgrant> bigjools: I hope to have similar success when I next go hunting for security vulnerabilities.
<bigjools> wgrant: so do I!
<fta> hi, once again, i'm hitting the limit of a ppa: "Estimated repository size: 10.0 GiB (99.57%) of 10.0 GiB", should I file a question?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> i started to do debs for karmic yesterday and i will add lpia today :P
<wgrant> Wow. -testsuite-dbg is big.
<fta> wgrant, indeed. i will probably drop it at some point as it's not that useful.
<Goundy> Hi back.
<Goundy> I created a new branch in launchpad => https://code.launchpad.net/louza
<Goundy> So now I've two: mainline and miloud_work the problem is that the miloud_work one no longer appears there...
<Goundy> How come?
<wgrant> Goundy: See the status dropdown at the top? Select "Any status" rather than "Any active status".
<wgrant> It looks like your branch was automatically marked as merged, as it contained no new revisions.
<wgrant> You can change the status back.
<Goundy> wgrant oh I see ^^
<Goundy> thank you very much again :)
<wgrant> Goundy: No problem, again!
<Goundy> Awesome all's okay \o/
<wgrant> Excellent.
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<fta> wgrant: fyi, I reopened https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/62386
<vertix> i need some help with not being able to boot ubunto 8.10. Is there anyone online now?
<maxb_> vertix: Try #ubuntu
<vertix> well, this problem is prolly not exactly the ubundu issue. but who knows. I thought it is grub issue
<Spads> vertix: Then you absolutely want #ubuntu.
<vertix> well, it is almost impossble to do anything on #ubuntu cause it is so busy
<Spads> vertix: well you could ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/
<vertix> thanx, Spads, i guess i have to try that one also. I already spent a week not being able to boot and i am a develper, but did not work with linux lately
<vertix> well, that #ubuntu chan is really useless with all the traffic. too bad
<maxb_> I agree :-/
<vertix> may be someone here knows about mounting the root file system
<maxb_> But I still don't think you should abuse unrelated channels because of that
<vertix> the filesystem is clean and it is referenced via coorect device file
<vertix> kernel starts booting
<vertix> and then this error [2.023879] VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb8"
<vertix> i have two drives, IDE and SCSI, and i noticed they are being swapped around, but even when i tried to address it on both drives, still get the same problem
<vertix> any idea?
<fanno> morning/evning all depending on where in the world you all are =) i have been looking around, am i correct in understanding that launchpad is "only a hosting service", and that launchpad cant be installed on private servers ? or in any case i cant find anything about that toppic
<maxb_> fanno: Correct. (Though *bits* of Launchpad become open source at the end of July)
<fanno> maxb_: thankyou =) i cant wait untill i can integrate it with joomla =)
<sale> for the last couple of days I keep getting timeout errors at translations.launchpad.net ...what's going on?
<beuno> sale, do you have an OOPS id?
<beuno> also, danilo_ may know more
<sale> beuno: Error ID: OOPS-1228EA217
<danilo_> sale: I'll take a look (there's a bug I am working on, though, but let me check if that's it first)
<sale> danilo_: oh, yeah, now I remember I read something about that on the mailing list
<danilo_> sale: that's it, it happens only on edge, please disable redirection using the button on https://launchpad.net/ and use that until this is fixed (I am landing a fix for this, and it should be on edge tomorrow or the day after)
<sale> danilo_: everything seems to be OK now (even though using translations.launchpad.net few minutes ago resulted with some kind of connection error to Launchpad)
<sale> danilo_: thank you for your time
<danilo_> sale: the bug is not yet fixed, so you may hit more problems on translations.edge.launchpad.net, especially when saving, so I suggest you to not use edge until this rolls out (I'll email the list about it)
<mirak> I have a version like that 0.99.5+cvs20070914-2.1~lenny2ubuntu2 , I want to rebuilt it and upload to ppa, how do I adapt the version number ?
<mwhudson> mirak: i guess i would go for something like 0.99.5+cvs20070914-2.1~lenny2ubuntu3~ppa0
<savvas> that's a train-version :)
<savvas> as in really long :P
<mwhudson> yeah
 * SamB would suggest starting with a different base package version ;-)
<maxb> I do not understand why people advise the "increment ubuntu revision and append ~ppa" method
<SamB> maxb: what method would you suggest?
<maxb> I find "do *not* increment the ubuntu revision, and append +ppa" to be much more reflective of what you're actually packaging
<SamB> ah.
<SamB> yeah.
<maxb> I'm curious where mirak arrived at that version number, since the archive only has an ....ubuntu1 version of that
<mwhudson> maxb: i guess that would make more sense indeed
<SamB> yeah, ~ mostly seems to make sense for backports ...
<wgrant> ~ also makes sense when what you are packaging is actually an early version of the next release in the primary archive.
<williamd> Isnt launchpad a really broad topic, or is it for the webpage utilities?
<SamB> yeah, and release-candidates and stuff
<SamB> sure
<wgrant> williamd: It's for the website itself. How is it really broad?
<williamd> I use launchpad for Ubuntu realated bug stuff
<williamd> Do all the distros use it?
<wgrant> No, only Ubuntu and a couple of others.
<SamB> no, this channel isn't about all projects in launchpad, just about what launchpad does ...
<mirak> maxb: maybe it's from a backported version ?
<wgrant> #ubuntu-bugs is good for discussing Ubuntu bugs.
<wgrant> #ubuntu for Ubuntu support
<wgrant> Here for Launchpad support.
<maxb> mirak: I don't understand what you mean
<SamB> maxb: what exactly was in the "..."?
<maxb> Exactly the same except the last digit
<mirak> maxb: I did a dch -iU before pasting here probably
<maxb> For the sake of your users and co-developers, do try to keep your version numbers meaningful
<mirak> maxb: I just copy pasted it don't bother with this number
<mirak> though you remark is valid
<mirak> but it's just a little error of pasting
#launchpad 2009-05-13
<jimi_hendrix> hi, how do i setup bzr locally so i can just push and commit code from a dir?
<maxb> setup? Just install and use.
<beuno> jimi_hendrix, https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<jimi_hendrix> ty
<jimi_hendrix> what do i do with my ssh key?
<mthaddon> jimi_hendrix: add the public portion of it to your LP account at https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys
<jimi_hendrix> wait...how do i get my ssh key...i reinstalled linux and it is probably different
<mthaddon> sounds like you'll need to recreate your ssh key
<Ryan52> WTF
<Ryan52> launchpad is really annoying sometimes...
<Ryan52> so I have no clue why I'm getting these "build of blah" emails.
<Ryan52> apparently since I'm the person who packaged something in Debian I now get emails every time somebody builds the package in their PPA? where the first P stands for personal!?!?
 * Ryan52 == confused
<Ryan52> does somebody understand why this happens? how do I turn it off?
<beuno> Ryan52, what's your launchpad id?
<Ryan52> ryan52
<beuno> Ryan52, and for what PPA are you getting emails?
<Ryan52> jeffreyratcliffe
<beuno> Ryan52, does the email explain on the footer why you are getting it?
<Ryan52> http://slexy.org/raw/s20FTBW3vY
<Ryan52> I don't think so..
<beuno> Ryan52, this does look like a bug
<beuno> would you file it against:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz
<beuno> please include a copy of that email
<Ryan52> well, presumably it emailed me because the .dsc that he uploaded (I'm guessing) has me in the Changed-By
<Ryan52> because he probably didn't change the changelog
<beuno> right
<beuno> which is the users' error, but it may be worth discussing how to prevent this
<beuno> at the very minimum, the email should explain why you're getting it
<beuno> and who to beat up  :)
<Ryan52> meh, so I guess I have to either suck it up or /dev/null mail from launchpad?
<Ryan52> I hope this guy stops working on packages...
<beuno> Ryan52, no. File a bug, we can try and improve the situation
<beuno> we don't want Launchpad to be a spam vector
<Ryan52> ok
<poolie> spm: this may be obvious but how about asking users to change their account first before disabling it?
<spm> poolie: works for me - I guess I'd assumed the CHR had explored that option already. assumption fail?
<poolie> i don't know
<spm> Our understanding was that the chr would be the public interface - handle most of the lp user interactions. Once the chr/persons clear the Q/task/whatever, then it gets passed to us to actually "make it so". We act as a final sanity check in that respect as well.
<jj_> hello is there a ppa repository for gnomenu?
<jj_> would be nice if there was
<jj_> so i guess thats a no.
<spm> jj_: looks like it: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomenu-team/+ppa-packages
<spm> jj_: you're more than welcome to create your own tho?
<firefly2442> Any new details as to the open sourcing of launchpad components? I know the devs are striving for July.  I'm specifically interested in Rosetta (the online translations tool)
<wgrant> firefly2442: Rosetta should all be open source on July 21st, I believe.
<jj_> wonder why no ones created one so far .. but yea i guess i could but i dunno how to manage launchpad lol
<firefly2442> yeah, I looked around a little bit for something similar to Rosetta for doing translations online but there really isn't much out there
<firefly2442> well, looking forward to it
<wgrant> spm: I just got a 502 from lpnet... that is meant to be fixed, isn't it?
<spm> wgrant: for values of fixed. yes. but I can see some repeat behaviour which may suggest it's not all fixed yet.
<spm> wgrant: the good news is that should have generated a backend oops, despite what you saw.
<wgrant> spm: Yep. Thanks.
<maxb> Hmm. I could have sworn that you used to be able to see a page with a list of links to the librarian for each binary deb produced by a build.
<maxb> Now it seems you have to browse to a separate page per binary for those links
<poolie> hi
<poolie> BjornT: every gpg-signed bug mail i've sent in the last days has caused an oops
<poolie> like OOPS-1229CEMAIL3
<poolie> is this a known issue?
<poolie> non-signed mail (with just comments) seems to go through ok
<lifeless> poolie: have you had a signing key expire/be replaced perhaps ?
<poolie> lifeless: yeah it's "bad signature"
<poolie> maybe whitespace mangling
<poolie> it was bug 375859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375859 in acr38 "Sync acr38 1.7.9+pristine-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375859
<poolie> bug 375879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375879 in launchpad "badly signed gpg mail just gives an oops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375879
<BjornT> poolie: i looked at your mail in mutt, and it also says the signature is bad. it's a bug that you don't get a better error message, but i don't think it's LP's fault for not verifying the signature properly
<poolie> BjornT: i agree
<poolie> my complaint's only with the error message
<poolie> if gpg alone doesn't think it's valid launchpad can't be expected to accept it
<MaWaLe> hi all
<MaWaLe> can i have a brnch section on my project that is only accessible t the concerned development team?
<MaWaLe> s/brnch/branch
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<MaWaLe> can i have a branch on my project that is only accessible t the concerned development team?
<MaWaLe> gmb: can i have a branch on my project that is only accessible t the concerned development team?
<gmb> MaWaLe: You mean you'd like the branch not to appear to the outside world?
<MaWaLe> gmb: yup
<gmb> MaWaLe: I *think* that private branches are something that we only offer to commercial subscribers, but I need to check that; bear with me. I know that we only offer having private branches *by default* to commercial subscibers.
<MaWaLe> gmb: thanks for your reply. can you please pass me the link for the pratacing section of LP
<MaWaLe> i lost the link :(
<gmb> MaWaLe: Sure. It's http://staging.launchpad.net
<apw> anyone else seeing a broken link when clicking on "nominate for release" ?
<MaWaLe> gmb: one last question please : there isn't a way to have the LP installed on our own test server for offline work and workshops for our members?
<gmb> MaWaLe: No, there isn't at the moment. However, the majority of Launchpad will be released under an Open Source license in July so you'll be able to do that then.
<rion> "File was not exported from Launchpad.". how to fix translation file or better force LP to import it?
<MaWaLe> gmb : thanks for all. if i have more questions i'll be back :)
<gmb> apw: Whereabouts are you seeing this broken link?
<gmb> MaWaLe: No problem. :)
<danilos> rion: the best you could do is download another PO file from Launchpad, and merge it with what you've got
<apw> gmb, the nominate link on this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/357970?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357970 in linux "No sound in Intrepid after kernel update to 2.6.27-11.31" [High,New]
 * gmb looks
<rion> danilos, thx, i'll try:)
<gmb> apw: I see that too. That's very odd.
<danilos> rion: anyway, you should watch out not to remove X-Launchpad-Export-Date from the PO file header (some flaky PO editors do that), if you downloaded file from Launchpad; if you didn't, please merge it as suggested above since you don't want to overwrite work that might have happened directly over the web in the meantime
<apw> gmb, goes here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/357970/+nominate, which looks about right but it contains the 'are you lost page'
<gmb> apw: Give me a second to just check something out here...
<danilos> rion: np, if you've got any problems, feel free to ping me
<apw> gmb, launchpad is odd most of the time
<rion> danilos, okay :)
<gmb> apw: We're working on fixing that.
<apw> gmb, on my link issue, or that its odd most of the time :)
<gmb> apw: The latter :). I'm just checking that the link issue isn't *everywhere*.
<gmb> ... which it appears to be. That's worrying.
<apw> someone here reported it working on one of their bugs
<gmb> apw: Please file a bug about this on http://bugs.launchpad.net/malone; Someone from the bugs team will follow it up today.
<gmb> apw: Hmm That's even odder. Mind you, I've only tried it on three bugs, maybe there's a common denominator I'm not seeing.
<gmb> apw: Anyway, please file the bug and we'll look into it presently.
<apw> gmb on it
<gmb> Thanks.
<apw> gmb seems its the "i have no yellow box problem"
<gmb> apw: Can you elucidate? My brain isn't up to speed yet this morning.
<apw> heh .. sorry ... the link there isn't a task specific link, therefore there is no yellow background entry in the task list, and its in that case that it breaks
<apw> gmb, using the nominate link on _this_ url works: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/357970/+nominate
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357970 in linux "No sound in Intrepid after kernel update to 2.6.27-11.31" [High,New]
<gmb> apw: Ah, right. Yes, ISWYM. We should be redirecting you to the right context,  so that's definitely a bug.
<apw> will make the bug say that ...
<gmb> apw: Thanks.
<Brucevdk> Hi, LP complains that 'Not a branch: "http://nautilussvn.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/"' on https://code.launchpad.net/~nautilussvn/nautilussvn/devel -- are you supposed to be able to add trunk?
 * gmb looks
<Brucevdk> it used to be set to branches/v0.12 but that got deleted
<apw> gmb bug #375912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375912 in malone "+nominate links producing the "Lost Something?" page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375912
<gmb> apw: Thanks.
<gmb> Brucevdk: I'm not sure why that's happening; it should be able to mirror trunk. Please file a question at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code and I'll ask one of the code team to take a look at it for you when they come online in a few hours.
<wgrant> gmb, Brucevdk: Isn't that because it's trying to mirror a bzr branch, but that's a Subversion URL?
<wgrant> Brucevdk: I suspect you want to register an SVN import, not a bzr mirror.
<gmb> *facepalm*
<Brucevdk> heh
<gmb> wgrant: You're right.
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<Brucevdk> wgrant: I didn't add the initial request for the import so I assumed it was doing an svn import
<gmb> Brucevdk: FTR, wgrant represents the part of my psyche that's actually awake this morning.
 * Brucevdk looks
<wgrant> gmb: Heh.
<Brucevdk> gmb: :-)
<Brucevdk> wgrant: so wait, am I supposed to do an import even if we don't do any development on the bzr branch? Do I even need anything to do translations?
<Brucevdk> "to do translations" = to enable people to translate
<Brucevdk> I guess translations are associated with series so no...
<Brucevdk> may aswell dump it
<Brucevdk> can somebody link me to the documentation for project maintainers?
<wgrant> Brucevdk: help.launchpad.net can probably answer lots of questions.
<wgrant> And gmb the rest :P
<gmb> Don't bank on it.
 * gmb revels in knowing who *else* to ask questions of.
 * Brucevdk tries to find where "series" are defined
<wgrant> Okay then, s/rest/rest... by proxy/
<gmb> Brucevdk: On the project front page, click "Register a series"
<Brucevdk> gmb: ah, thanks
<gmb> wgrant: Works for me. I am but a broker of knowledge.
<gmb> apw: Out of interest, how did you arrive at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/357970 in the first place? Did you follow a link?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357970 in linux "No sound in Intrepid after kernel update to 2.6.27-11.31" [High,New]
<gmb> apw: The reason I ask is that you shouldn't be able to arrive at that URL by following links; you should arrive at a sane URL that lets you use +nominate.
<apw> our qa bug lists use that form
<gmb> Aaah.
<apw> but the link is clearly valid as it produces the contents of the bug
<gmb> apw: Right, it's valid, but the problem goes away if you link to http://launchpad.net/bugs/$bugnumber. That page should redirect you, true, but until that's fixed you should use the shorter bug URL form.
<apw> gmb, right, but i can see why they are using the direct link there.  as we always need to see the last comments we asked them to add ?comments=all, so we get the full script when we hit the link.  the bugs/NNNN link strips that modifier
<gmb> Ahhh.
<gmb> Yeah, I can see the problem.
 * apw realises he should file a bug to say that showing the first N is completely and always useless, that if you are truncating truncate the old info not the new
<apw> i'll add the info on why we are using that specific link too
<gmb> apw: That bug's been filed already, FTR. We're working on working out the best way to do things (like loading the comments asynchronously in batches or somethign)
<gmb> apw: Thanks.
<apw> why did we even start limiting the comments included, given the latency of loading the page is about the same with or without them even if you are in the UK
<wgrant> Dynamically-extending pages bring out a stab reflex in me (see /., for example)
<wgrant> apw: Super-huge bugs were timing out, I believe.
<gmb> wgrant: Right, so we've talked about loading the first (or last) N comments with the bug and then batch-load the rest of them. Hard problem to solve, though.
<gmb> wgrant: Alternately, we just delete all the comments and add an upper limit of, say, 10 comments before the bug explodes.
<gmb> But I don't think many people would appreciate that.
<wgrant> gmb: Heh, no.
 * apw presumes that 'super huge' is >80 comments as that is the limit right now
<gmb> apw: Bug 1, for example.
<apw> and i don't find a single one of those bugs explodes when i click through on them to the whole bug
<ValentineX> hi what is launchpad
<ValentineX> i cannot login easily
<ValentineX> i always get login page error
<gmb> ValentineX: What error is it that you get when you try to log in?
<ValentineX> gmb: like this since about one month Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<ValentineX> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<gmb> ValentineX: And you're still seeing that today?
<ValentineX> gmb: yes just now i was opening to check launchpad web address that got error again but i refreshing page helped
<ValentineX> Unexpected form data
<ValentineX> Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request.
<ValentineX> that error message i get 90% times at https://login.launchpad.net/+openid
<ValentineX> but trying again and again sometime helps
<ValentineX> gmb: are u writing that my complaint on notepad
<ValentineX> sometime i get that login error too many times that i give up, first i thought for one week that site is down
<gmb> ValentineX: Actually, I'm wondering, how did you arrive at that page? Are you trying to log in to Launchpad itself or some other site that uses Launchpad Open ID to manage authentication?
<ValentineX> gmb: from shipit.ubuntu.com
<gmb> Hmm.
<gmb> ValentineX: Okay, let me just see if I can reproduce your problem.
<ValentineX> thank you :)
<gmb> Ahh.
<ValentineX> actually i am little old user to launchpad and in past launch login was too much fast.
<gmb> ValentineX: So, I can reproduce that problem if I go to a page in shipit and then hit the back button in the browser.
<gmb> ValentineX: If you go to shipit.ubuntu.com now and just follow the link to "Request a CD of Ubuntu Desktop Edition", what happens?
<ValentineX> gmb: request a cd opens https://login.launchpad.net/+openid
<gmb> ValentineX: And can you then log in?
<gmb> ValentineX: Oh, wait. I just got the "Could not connect to Launchpad" page again.
<gmb> Ho hum.
<ValentineX> gmb: cant , very rarely i can login in that got this error message again just now
<ValentineX> Unexpected form dataLaunchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request.
<gmb> ValentineX: Well, I didn't get that error myself - I got "could not connect to Launchpad server". But either way, that's weird. I'll speak to a sysadmin, see if we can't work out what's going on.
<gmb> ValentineX: Out of interest, if you go to actually i am little old user to launchpad and in past launch  login was too much fast.
<gmb> Eh.
<gmb> My highlight-to-read thing gets the better of me.
<gmb> ValentineX: What I meant to say was:
<gmb> If you go to http://launchpad.net/+login, can you log in there?
<ValentineX> gmb: http://launchpad.net/+login is little faster than of https://login.launchpad.net/+openid, both are slow to login and +openid cannot login mostly, on +login i also got "could not connect to Launchpad server" few minutes before
<gmb> Hmm.
<wgrant> Are the two SSO instances perhaps needing a kicking, but nobody has noticed?
<ValentineX> i logged is now easily at http://launchpad.net/+login in first try :)
<gmb> ValentineX: Okay, bear with me here whilst I speak to a sysadmin
<gmb> wgrant: My thoughts exactly.
<wgrant> gmb: I guess they rarely get used by anybody who frequents here.
<gmb> ValentineX: In the meantime, it might be worth you going to shipit.ubuntu.com and trying again; now that you're logged in it shouldn't ask you to log in again and you should be able to proceed directly to placing an order.
<gmb> wgrant: Yeah.
<ValentineX> gmb: yup, but i just wanted to kill bugs want faster launchpad services
<ValentineX> gmb thanks
 * gmb breaks for lunch
<SanninMan> hi
<SanninMan> I try to get free ubuntu cd it says no -> launchpad
<SanninMan> what is up with that?
<SanninMan> hello?
<wgrant> SanninMan: Try logging in at https://launchpad.net/+login first, then try to order the CD again.
<SanninMan> ok thanx
<SanninMan> keeps skipping :/
<wgrant> SanninMan: Skipping?
<SanninMan> yes sometimes says request fails
<SanninMan> maybe the problem is on my side. my isp sux
<wgrant> Is your browser generating the message, or is it coming from Launchpad?
<SanninMan> the website
<SanninMan> I gotta go. thanx for ur help WGRANT :)
<SanninMan> bye
<soren> gmb: Who do I poke this time of day if I want a private team set up?
<cjwatson> Hi, I'd like an admin to do some twiddling of an Ubuntu test rebuild that I've set up at bigjools' request
<cjwatson> the rebuild archive URL is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090513; I'd like to have it (a) set to build on virtual builders (PPA); (b) enabled
 * wgrant has his first encounter with the new +filebug.
<kiko> cjwatson, hang in there
<gmb> soren: Current procedure is to talk to bac via feedback@launchpad.net.
<gmb> wgrant: Plenty more where that came from.
<gmb> The current revision even does your dishes asynchronously.
<gmb> Shame that it has to pass a test suite before i can land it...
<wgrant> gmb: I can't get to the dupe listing on staging - it always times out :(
<gmb> That's a touch sad-making.
<gmb> wgrant: The find-dupes-asynchronously branch hasn't landed yet, otherwise you'd at least be able to file a bug, even if the dupe search timed out.
<gmb> wgrant: But I suspect it's as much because it's running on staging as anything else.
<wgrant> gmb: Yep.
<wgrant> Aha, I see the test rebuild is working! Excellent.
<wgrant> and the builds probably won't even fail to upload this time.
<bigjools> ye of little faith!
<wgrant> bigjools: They did fail to upload until 2.2.4, didn't they?
<bigjools> ach, details :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<bigjools> keep an eye on the "Archive build status", it updates dynamically
<bigjools> as does the "build status"
<wgrant> Yep.
<bigjools> noodles775 wonderful work in action
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> It works remarkably smoothly now.
 * wgrant watches the ticks appear.
<noodles775> :)
 * noodles775 hopes wgrant isn't watching the expanded section, as it won't (currently) update automatically.
<wgrant> noodles775: I saw the bug on that...
<noodles775> good :)
<kiko> cjwatson, d0ne
<wgrant> Now, I guess those binaries won't be published anywhere, so we can't get them without hacking URLs?
<cjwatson> kiko: cheers
<james_w> that's pretty cool
<cjwatson> wgrant: right, unfortunately
<wgrant> Much cooler than my rebuilds. Plus they won't die as much.
<cjwatson> wgrant: that isn't (IMO) important in itself, but it means that the builds can't use their own output, which is pretty unfortunate
<kiko> wgrant, no, you can click on the links to the packages
<bigjools> click the librarian links
<kiko> what good julian says
<cjwatson> well, ok, but still not published as an apt archive
<bigjools> cjwatson: yeah, we're going to need to get more disk space if we start publishing these!
<cjwatson> I can make an argument for it :)
<kiko> la la la la
<bigjools> sounds good :)
<wgrant> bigjools: *cough* diskless archives
<cjwatson> still, it'll catch quite a few problems even so
<wgrant> Isn't there this librarian wrapper thing that I've heard of that lets you do nice hardlinks to save space?
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> But they're not the same file.
<wgrant> There aren't any librarian links that I can see... just "Binaries awaiting acceptance"
<bigjools> ah. Hm.
<elmo> publishing is not just a matter of disk space
<kiko> I think they will be accepted though
<elmo> it's resources as a whole
<wgrant> kiko: That's true. Just not published.
<cjwatson> PS all your buildds are belong to ME
<wgrant> But... there's bug #370529, so I don't think the links will show up unless they're published.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370529 in soyuz "when binary packages in -proposed are "accepted", build page shows them as "Binaries awaiting acceptance"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370529
<cjwatson> elmo: surely it's essentially resources formerly consumed by the dak autotest framework
<wgrant> But URL hackage works.
<bac> hi soren.  you have a project that needs some privacy features.
<soren> -> pm
<elmo> cjwatson: well.  yes.  assuming dak and soyuz are as efficent as each other, but yeah.
<elmo> we could certainly use mcmurdo for it, if the soyuz rebuild stuff is sufficently advanced to replace the dak one
<bigjools> I doubt it is yet, but we're getting there
<elmo> we could also probably co-locate them in the meantime
<cjwatson> elmo: the major thing the soyuz rebuild stuff is missing in order to be able to replace the dak one, AFAICT, is ... publishing :)
<cjwatson> elmo: i.e. it doesn't currently use its own output
<elmo> cjwatson: right
<wgrant> It would also need some kind of vague ordering for that to be useful, wouldn't it?
<elmo> wgrant: no,you just build twice
<wgrant> elmo: True.
<cjwatson> even with ordering you would have to stop and wait for publishing cycles all the time, and you wouldn't catch things like "gcc can't build with current gcc"
<cjwatson> so I agree, simpler and more robust to just build twice
<wgrant> Are the lines up the top of the copy archive page referring to the copy operation itself?
<cjwatson> "Completed"? I think that must be
<cjwatson> it switched to Completed about when I committed the populate-archive transaction
<wgrant> It was "Inprogress" for a couple of minutes after you asked here, so I suspect it is.
<wgrant> Aha.
<cjwatson> at least I think so, I'm assuming the info messages from populate-archive are in UTC ...
<cjwatson> 2009-05-13 11:55:46 INFO    Done.
<aboudreault> Does anyone can speak french?
 * wgrant sets up a cron job to render the rebuild results nicely.
<gmb> aboudreault: Pas très bien. Do you have a question about Launchpad?
<aboudreault> Yes... it fact, someone have tried to explain to me the same question to me a few days ago... but i've not well understood. That's probably because my question was badly asked.
<aboudreault> So, if i could ask it in French...
<wgrant> Might it be a good idea to invert language pack and copy priorities?
<aboudreault> Else, i can try to reask it in English the best i can.
<gmb> aboudreault: Peut-être que Google peut vous aider à me comprendre.
<wgrant> Language packs are surely more important, but now will be blocked for a week.
<aboudreault> gmb: yeah, i can normally understant everything. but this time, i didn't. :P
<gmb> :)
<aboudreault> Do you want me to try to explain my "problem" ?
<gmb> aboudreault: Sure.
<aboudreault> Ok
<cprov> wgrant: good point, lang-pack as general build-retry will be blocked for a long time in the PPA domain.
<wgrant> cprov: *and* general build-retry, you mean?
<wgrant> That's a good point too; forgot about retries.
<aboudreault> gmp, The problem is that I don't really know how to deal with my packages repository (UbuntuGIS). It will probably has around 50 packages (different software), which a few of them have dependencies INSIDE the my repository. So, If I would update a package, which is a dependency of 5-6 other packages, I would have to rebuild all there 5-6 packages, if I what them to support the new version. But those 5-6 packages are ALSO depen
<aboudreault> other packages... so... you know what i mean :P
<aboudreault> How repository like KDE.. deal with that ?
<gmb> aboudreault: You're talking about your PPA here?
<aboudreault> yes
<cprov> wgrant: that probably means that rebuild scores should be a negative value.
<gmb> aboudreault: I honestly don't know the answer as I'm not a package-management expert. Bear with me a second.
<wgrant> cprov: Ewww. But I guess that actually makes sense.
<wgrant> It would also be nice if they didn't show up in the queue depth stats.
<aboudreault> the only solution i see is: make a script that check all package dependencies, increment it and reupload it to lauchpad to be rebuild. that's a mess.
<gmb> aboudreault: I've asked cprov to help with your problem since he knows a lot more about package management than I do.
<aboudreault> Ok, thanks anyway :)
<cprov> wgrant: yes, it's just noise for most of people.
<maxb> aboudreault: Just because one package depends on another does not usually mean that it needs rebuilding when its dependency changes.
<maxb> Is there something special about your packages which makes this necessary?
<cprov> aboudreault: large PPAs and the ubuntu distro itself, only rebuild sources when the new dependencies have something special.
<aboudreault> If they are Binary Compatbile.. that ok. (if it's only a bug fix or something). But in some package, we have #if PACKAGE_VERSION >= X .. do that etc..
<aboudreault> cprov: And that cannot be done only in the launchpad web interface ?
<cprov> aboudreault: no, not yet.
<cprov> aboudreault: but we have plans for supporting no-changes rebuilds.
<cprov> aboudreault: is that what you have in mind, right ?
<aboudreault> Yes, that would be very useful.
<cprov> A depends on B and the new B can improve A
<aboudreault> So you'll reupload A after the B change ?
<cprov> aboudreault: there is a case where the new B makes A FTBFS ... and this is more complicated, IMO
<cprov> aboudreault: in this sceneario I'd upload a new version of A, anyways.
<cprov> aboudreault: no, it's hard to make it work as you suggested, 'automagically' (but checking reversed deps).
<cprov> aboudreault: no-change rebuild will be requested in the UI/webservices, in principle.
<aboudreault> Ok. Also, we cannot do a package which is a dependency of other packages.... if we are not sure they are Binary Compatible? right ?
<aboudreault> s/"do a package"/"do a package upgrade"
<cprov> aboudreault: well, that's the case I pointed, isn't it ? if A depends on B and you upload a new B upon which A cannot be built, you have to upload a new A as well
<cprov> aboudreault: in other words, you *can*, but it will break your repository
<aboudreault> Yes, but if i forgot to reupload the A, everything is broken?
<aboudreault> ha, that's it.
<cprov> aboudreault: hopefully A binaries are fine, but if a user wants to rebuild A in their system it will fail
<aboudreault> So, what you are trying to told me.... is that it's a mess to trying to support 4 Ubuntu distribution with up to date packages in my PPA. :P
<cprov> aboudreault: it would be great if we could provide reports highlighting those issues for the PPAs in LP.
<cprov> aboudreault: that's for sure, a very complex task, and we could do better helping you.
<aboudreault> Yes. that would be awesome.
<cprov> aboudreault: bzr and landscape PPAs face the same problems
<aboudreault> Ok. thanks for the infos. will try to make a script to handle that.
<cprov> aboudreault: take a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/autoppa
<cprov> aboudreault: it might help you to automate multi-series uploads
<aboudreault> Great. will take a look
<nmvictor> hi,i recieved a message after registering my open gpg
<nmvictor> unfortunately their aint a link inside to confirm that the key is mine,what do i do?
<gmb> nmvictor: Can you paste the text of the email please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<nmvictor> ok,i think i figured it out.im using gmail and i had not instaled firegpg on my browser.i just leant that i need that to decrypt the  instructions.
<nmvictor> i'll be untouch though
<nmvictor> **in touch
<MacYET> hi, is it possible for having a mailinglist associated with a team/project that can be subscribed by anyone?
<gmb> nmvictor: Ok.
<MacYET> or asked in a different way: is it possible to setup a mailinglist for a bugtracker where people != team members can subscribe on their own?
<gmb> MacYET: I don't think so. Let me check for you.
<beuno> MacYET, not on Launchpad, no
<MacYET> :-(
<barry> MacYET: mailing lists are very closely tied to teams currently
<nmvictor> i think i made it,with the confirmations.im just a few steps to my goal
<barry> MacYET: but you can have an open team that anyone can join+subscribe to
<MacYET> i know
<MacYET> ok, tnx
<nmvictor> i made it.now an ubuntuero.
<liw> I've been getting "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." a few times today; reload seems to fix it
<liw> not on edge; informing you in case it's a problem you want to hear about
<gmb> liw: We've noticed the problem; one of our appservers had the hiccups and this should be resolved nowabouts.
<liw> ack, no worries then; thanks
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<FlyingSquirrel31> How do I specify a bug tracker
<kiko> FlyingSquirrel31, in the +edit page
<kiko> for your project
<FlyingSquirrel31> got it thanks
<FlyingSquirrel31> is there a way to mass import a list of bugs I already have?
<FlyingSquirrel31> Im using launchpad's bug tracker
<intellectronica> FlyingSquirrel31: import from where?
<FlyingSquirrel31> intellectronica: csv?
<intellectronica> FlyingSquirrel31: you can use the webservice api and launchpadlib to write a script that would do that
<aboudreault> What do you add to the package version when you request a no-change rebuild ? Do you just increment the version 1.2~hardy1 to 1.2~hardy2, or you append a "build1" or something?
<FlyingSquirrel31> the staging server had an option to import code from a git repo. Is this option not supported in the real server?
<beuno> FlyingSquirrel31, we're still in s testing phase
<beuno> "in a"
<FlyingSquirrel31> bummer
<beuno> so it will, as soon as it's stable
<beuno> should be soon  :)
<FlyingSquirrel31> beuno: I'll be waiting. Meanwhile I think I'll stick with my text file and get back to coding.
<bogner> if i change my username on launchpad, how can i get my ppa to move to the new location? i think this page: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/RepositoryMoves is intended to say, but it's clearly not been filled out yet
<bigjools> bogner: we don't support renaming your username when you have a PPA
<bogner> bigjools: i see. it should perhaps say that somewhere, near the renaming widget
<bigjools> bogner: it will do quite soon, we're changing things to block the rename
<bogner> because if you do it, it makes everything a bit messed up
<bogner> oh good
<bogner> thanks for the help
<bigjools> yeah we know :(
<bigjools> bogner: the best advice I can give is to open another PPA on a new account and copy the packages over
<bogner> will deleting the PPA and recreating it work? i don't have very many packages yet
<bogner> oh, maybe deleting a ppa is impossible
<bigjools> bogner: that will work if you delete all the packages first, but when you do it please file a Question on Soyuz to clean up your old repo area
<bogner> okay, i'll do that
<bogner> thank you
<bigjools> np
 * cody-somerville is starting to love launchpad again, yay! :)
<charlie-tca> spam in launchpad. bug 34508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34508 in linux-source-2.6.15 "2.6.15 kernel fails to boot on ppc machine" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34508
<charlie-tca> can the name be banned?
<intellectronica> mthaddon: ^^^
<mthaddon> intellectronica: you know the drill - we need a question asked on LP and then assigned to the LOSAs
<intellectronica> oh, sorry, of course
<intellectronica> charlie-tca: care to do the honours?
<charlie-tca> What do I do?
<intellectronica> charlie-tca: file a question asking for the comment to be removed
<charlie-tca> I would be happy to.
<intellectronica> charlie-tca: cool, thanks
<charlie-tca> Thank you!
<intellectronica> charlie-tca: ho, it's more than one comment. you're right, he should be banned
<charlie-tca> It doesn't show up in his bugs page, either
<jmehdi> hi, I have deleted a package 5 hours ago (webstrict_1.4-0ubuntu1), but I still can see it here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/sabily.team/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/w/webstrict/, is it normal?
<charlie-tca> question created, intellectronica
<charlie-tca> do you want the number?
<intellectronica> charlie-tca: no, that's ok, someone will attend to it soon. thanks
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<maarons> Hi, I've tried to push my branch to launchpad, it took a lot of time so I killed it and now I can't push because of lock on repo... bzr gives me a command that should breach the lock, but it doesn't work. How can I remove the lock so I can push?
<Peng_> maarons: It gives you an URL like lp-123:// or lp-hosted:// or something, right? It's lying; give it the correct URL, lp:~maarons/project/branch or whatever.
<Peng_> Is it possible to push a branch to Launchpad bypassing the default stacking policy?
<beuno> maarons, what's the bracnh URL?
<maarons> bzr info shows bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eio-2009-4d/gdb-qt-gui/trunk/ I've tried bzr break-lock lp:~io-2009-4d/gdb-qt-gui/trunk/ but it throws an exception
<Peng_> maarons: What would that exception be?
<maarons> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.TypeError: a float is required and in the end *** Bazaar has encountered an internal error. and so on
<beuno> maarons, what version of bzr are you using?
<maarons> 1.14.1 should I downgrade? python 2.6.2 if that matters
<beuno> maarons, no, 1.14.1 is fine
<beuno> maarons, sounds like a bug
<maarons> =/ I can file a bug report, but will the lock time out or something, so I can use it again?
<maarons> Ech, bugs about this are already posted, but they are not resolved....
<maarons> Hmm is launchpad ok? I wanted to make a new branch to go over this bug, but I can't. After pushing register branch page takes infinite time to load...
<lifeless> maarons: you don't need to register if you pushed straight to launchpad
<lifeless> maarons: register is to get launchpad to pull from somewhere else for you
<maarons> thanks, push created new branch but it hanged: [#########-          ] bzr+ssh >      5KB     2KB/s | Fetching revisions:Inserting stream:Walking content 0/127 and it doesn't change
<lifeless> maarons: is the - rotating?
<lifeless> maarons: is this a large project?
<maarons> no it's a small project
<maarons> what is -rotating?
<ripps>  14860 ppa builds queued!!!
<lifeless> maarons: interesting.
<lifeless> maarons: can you strace it, see what its doing?
<wgrant> ripps: It's the archive rebuild, actually.
<wgrant> ripps: But those are scored less than everything else, so PPA builds take precedence.
<ripps> wgrant: cool, that just seemed like an outrageously large number of packages
<Nafallo> warming the DC for me. was a bit cold today ;-)
<wgrant> Nafallo: Heh.
<lifeless> Nafallo: and in spring, you poor adopted-brit
<Nafallo> lifeless: DUDE! how are you? and would you reckon they have beer in Spain? :-)
<lifeless> I certainly hope so
<lifeless> I'm good :), yourself?
<Nafallo> lifeless: I'm okay. recently picked up on some proper training again, so muscles are stiff all over ;-)
<lifeless> cool
<wgrant> Hmm, the rebuild isn't respecting ogre-model.
<Nafallo> not sure if that's the word I'd use...
<wgrant> And binary upload versions are checked against the primary archive.
<Nafallo> lifeless: got beaten up by one of the girls yesterday :-D
<lifeless> Nafallo: rule of nature I think
<Nafallo> haha
 * Nafallo still need to learn how to block
<maarons> lifeless: I did the strace, but I don't know how to interpret the output=) It tells me more that I can't put this strace output on my server, maybe it's my connection, I'll try a restart
#launchpad 2009-05-14
<jmehdi> hi, I have deleted a package 8 hours ago (webstrict_1.4-0ubuntu1), but I still can see it here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/sabily.team/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/w/webstrict/, is it normal?
<mwhudson> jmehdi: it takes about a day to disappear iirc
<maxb> Though it's a bit odd, why does it matter?
<jmehdi> mwhudson: ok
<aboudreault> emm i tried to upload (for the first time) a package, and i got this message: .orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu Linux, but uploaded version has different contents.
<aboudreault> Why it is checking in "Primary Archive for Ubuntu Linux" ?
<aboudreault> I've uploaded it in my PPA.
<wgrant> aboudreault: An orig.tar.gz for that version already exists in Ubuntu. PPAs also look in Ubuntu for their orig.tar.gz.
<wgrant> But does it really say Ubuntu Linux?
<wgrant> jmehdi: I've had a look at your PPA through the API, and there's something a bit strange going on. Try deleting the package again.
<aboudreault> if i remember well, yes.
<wgrant> aboudreault: It should just say Ubuntu, but anyway.
<aboudreault> wgrant: so, i have to change the version or what ?
<wgrant> You should reuse the orig.tar.gz from Ubuntu if possible, but otherwise rename the orig.tar.gz.
<wgrant> aboudreault: Why not just use the Ubuntu one?
<aboudreault> could try.. it said that the content was different.
<aboudreault> will try that. thanks
<wgrant> jmehdi: It looks like you might have deleted it before the binary was published, so the binary was still published and is keeping the source around.
<wgrant> jmehdi: When it's properly deleted, you should see "Removal requested on <some time>" in the publishing history.
<jmehdi> wgrant: could be possible, cause I saw I forgot the ~ppa and deleted it immediately
<wgrant> jmehdi: You deleted it a couple of minutes after the build finished, but the binary might not have actually entered the system at that point.
<wgrant> jmehdi: So just try to delete it again.
<jmehdi> wgrant: ok, deleted again
 * wgrant checks.
<wgrant> It worked.
<wgrant> At least, the binary is gone.
<wgrant> So hopefully something will notice that the source can die too, as no binaries reference it.
<jmehdi> wgrant: ok, I'll try to push again the ~ppa version since its build failed
<jmehdi> wgrant: could I push it now?
<wgrant> jmehdi: No.
<wgrant> But in 7 or so minutes it might work.
<wgrant> jmehdi: But you just need to retry the build; don't reupload.
<jmehdi> wgrant: ok, I'll retry the build tomorrow
<jmehdi> wgrant: got to sleep now, thanks! :)
<wgrant> jmehdi: np
 * wgrant files a bug or two about it.
<wgrant> jmehdi: "#  Removal requested  42 seconds ago. " - the source will go away very shortly.
<xnox`````> About vcs-imports Are any of the sourceforge imports working?
<mwhudson> xnox: some of them are, yes
<mwhudson> xnox: are you the eina import dude?
<wgrant> mwhudson, maxb: Assuming an absence of bugs like bug #376256, packages seem to be removed after a publisher run or two. Not a day, any more.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376256 in soyuz "Deleting a source before binaries are accepted leaves things published" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376256
<xnox> mwhudson: nope gnomesword dude
<mwhudson> xnox: ah
 * mwhudson has a look
 * xnox it never managed to import
<aboudreault> wgrant: i assume that i have to download the file *.orig.tar.gz that is on launchpad to generate my `debuild -S -sd` ?
<aboudreault> s/assume/suppoe
<aboudreault> suppose.
<wgrant> aboudreault: You should, yes.
<mwhudson> xnox: wow, 44 hours and still failing :(
<aboudreault> How can I find it ?
 * xnox thinks it's a waste of launchpad unless you want to experiment with such stubborn testcases
<aboudreault> ha got it i think.
<aboudreault> it was on karmic
<xnox> mwhudson: I'm friendly with upstream is there something they can do from their side?
<mwhudson> xnox: yes, i am changing it to not try again after five failures
<mwhudson> xnox: no, not really
<mwhudson> xnox: i can grab the repo via rsync and import from a file:/// url
<mwhudson> xnox: but it's a fiddle :/
<xnox> mwhudson: ok. I'm pulling into development-subtrees format from scratch and it seems to work locally right now....
<mwhudson> xnox: ah, using bzr-svn?
<mwhudson> xnox: currently launchpad uses cscvs (something else i want to change soon)
<xnox> mwhudson: yeap. I might just push it to launchpad, *cough* unless it's too much
<mwhudson> no, should be fine
<mwhudson> xnox: how big is it?
<xnox> mwhudson: old one ~100MB I'll wait till I see new one
<xnox> not as big as I thought....
<mwhudson> that's totally fine then :)
<xnox> cool dude =D
 * xnox wonders when the first kernel git-repo import to launchpad will happen
<mwhudson> there's a little bug/missing feature in bzr-git currently
<lifeless> xnox: what are you using development-subtrees for?
<xnox> lifeless: trying to experiment with the new autobuild plugin for nightly builds of software I package =D In addition I'm about to embark on a project were I'll have 4 major parts, though interconnected but yet separate on their own. (one non-free)
<xnox> subtrees is faster for bzr-svn =D didn't expect
<xnox> visually not a real benchmark
<lifeless> xnox: it shouldn't be; subtrees are not supported yet.
<xnox> lifeless: maybe because priously I was on 1.9-rich-root.....
 * xnox can't remember exactly but it was always telling "or some other name"
<lifeless> xnox: 1.9-rich-root is the current supported format you should use for bzr-svn
<xnox> lifeless: ok, not killing it since it copied about 1/5 of revisions already... I'll be geany pig
<lifeless> xnox: if you want to beta test stuff, get bzr 1.15 dev and use --development-rich-root
<lifeless> *that* is a lot faster and has the same caveats and warnings
<xnox> lifeless: ok I am on 1.14.1 i'll upgrade
<lifeless> xnox: did you perhaps mean '--development-rich-root' not '--development-subtrees'
<lifeless> they are different things
<xnox> lifeless: nope subtrees, defo
<lifeless> 1.14 doesn't have --development-subtrees
<xnox> xnox: bzr --version tells 1.14.1 and help other-formats has development-subtree
<xnox> is "s" at the end make the difference
<lifeless> bah, its docs
<lifeless> xnox: anyhow, dont use development-subtree
<lifeless> xnox: --development-rich-root is what we're working on
<xnox> ok
<lifeless> and it will get subtrees soon
<lifeless> --development-subtree is actually something different again
<xnox> real coders don't write documentation, eh =D
<jelmer> https://launchpad.net/api gives a strange error..
<xnox> james_w: ~bzr-nightly-ppa bzr-svn-0.6 hardy, intrepid..... jaunty is missing =(
<james_w> xnox: yeah, there's a problem with the jaunty packaging branch
<james_w> I haven't had time to fix it or use the debian packaging branch instead I'm afraid
<xnox> which one is it? I'm ok at packaging and have some spare time
<xnox> james_w: lp:~bzr/bzr-svn/jaunty-ppa ?
<james_w> yeah, I think so
<james_w> code.launchpad.net/~dailydebs-team to check for sure
<james_w> it's a problem with the branch itself rather than the packaging though
<xnox> james_w: jaunty-ppa is stacked onto lp:bzr-svn/0.5 instead of the 0.6 that is lp:bzr-svn apart from that this is the only difference between jaunty vs hardy/intrepid
<xnox> do you have dailydebs logs to look at?
<xnox> [hardy|intrepid] ppa are not stacked onto any bzr-svn
<xnox> how does it manages to merge?
<xnox> about bzr-svn 0.6 hmmm it asks for username and password?
<thumper> jelmer: thanks for filing the bug :)
<wgrant> Grah. Who changed build pages so we can no longer hack URLs to get binaries early?
<xnox> wgrant: LOL =D you made me laugh
<wgrant> xnox: How?
<ajmitch> it's functionality that was quite useful at times
<wgrant> It was :(
<wgrant> 20 minutes is quite a while.
<wgrant> sinzui: I think people are going to have to sometimes live with API breakage, or you're quite constrained in what changes you can make internally.
<sinzui> wgrant: yes. I just have difficulties with the semantics of alpha and beta
<jml> sinzui: they are fluid terms, defined very differently by different people.
<wgrant> sinzui: So does Ubuntu One.
<jml> sinzui: in terms of API compatibility, if we say "We're breaking API compatibility until we say otherwise", then it doesn't matter to me whether we call it alpha, beta or susan.
<wgrant> Other products and projects have no problems breaking compatibility at beta.
<lifeless> suddenly alpha would be less funny than suddently susan
<jml> wgrant: Python breaks compatibility with every major release
<wgrant> jml: Yes... in very subtle and unexpected ways, as we've found with 2.5->2.6...
<sinzui> wgrant: jml: we namespaced the URL to support different versions  so that users have reliability. I cannot foresee a day when the API wont be beta.
<wgrant> sinzui: That's an awful lot of compat shims.
<wgrant> I can't see that happening.
 * sinzui already as a 1400 line diff in review to remove a compatability shim
<jml> wgrant: Twisted has had issues with every release from 2.4 on.
<jml> sinzui: hasn't it been reviewed yet?
<sinzui> jml: no
<wgrant> jml: We didn't exist for 2.4->2.5, fortunately.
 * jml fixinates.
<wgrant> sinzui: All that for just removing canonical.launchpad.webapp.testing?
<wgrant> Impressive.
<wgrant> I guess that means you have lots of tests.
<sinzui> wgrant: 3 deft find and replaces, 4 reversions, and 8 hand fixes in 30 minutes. no more canonical.launchpad.testing
<wgrant> sinzui: Pretty easy review, then.
<sinzui> very boring. I may have to provide coffee to who ever does it
<jml> sinzui: I confess here and now, I'm not doing a detailed line-by-line review.
 * wgrant blames jml for any future breakage.
<sinzui> jml: the import UnitTest as LaunchpadUnitTest is a speed bump in the diff
<sinzui> I'm sure all eyes are on me at the moment.
<cody-somerville> Does anyone notice the big fat problem on edge?
<cody-somerville> <g>
<cody-somerville> Someones made those tiny little icons repeat-x
<sinzui> my that is fun. A chorus line of me
<cody-somerville> ugh...
<wgrant> The icing probably hasn't updated yet.
<cody-somerville> if you force refresh, there is like... no styling at all
<wgrant> The icing updates in a minute or so, from experience.
<wgrant> Hmmm, still not fixed.
<wgrant> There we go.
 * wgrant checks what's new.
<cody-somerville> wee
<cody-somerville> fixed
<xnox> that was fun =D
<xnox> I did manage to catch it =D
<wgrant> (that was the daily edge update, I presume)
<xnox> are there any "eastern eggs" on launchpad?
<xnox> apart from famous LP:1
 * xnox wants to fix bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<sinzui> xnox: all the easter eggs are in the test
<sinzui> tests
<spm> wgrant: you presume correctly. to help avoid bigger issues, we accept a small window of server A is new and amazing, with server B being old and boring versions of edge. Which means you can get funnies.
<wgrant> spm: But is it intentional that the new icing takes a while to get there?
<spm> no. that's not cause and effect. you're getting part of new server, and part of old - end result is weirdness
<lifeless> do we include the revno in  the icing url
<wgrant> Oh, I thought the icing would be served by the load balancer.
<wgrant> lifeless: You do.
<wgrant> So both could be present at once.
<lifeless> spm: so what we need to fix this, is for squid to only ask new servers for requests after a single server is upgraded
<lifeless> spm: or for old servers to have the new icing url
<spm> lifeless: of get the devs to improve the stop/start/working now time? :-P
<spm> s/of/or/
<lifeless> spm: nah, the race is orthogonal to that; think of 0-downtime planning
<spm> I dunno. yah try for a troll, and he takes the question seriously.... /me sighs
<wgrant> Speaking of 0-downtime... is read-only-launchpad fixed yet?
<lifeless> wgrant: thats not really 0-downtime
<spm> lifeless: seriously tho - if we can make squid do that? that'd be great! just need to hook it into logic around edge1 potentially not restarting and remaining dead till human^Wlosa intervention.
<wgrant> lifeless: I know, but it's related enough that it reminded me of it.
<lifeless> spm: should be doable, number of ways
<lifeless> spm: safesty would be to down <some N>, upgrade, bring up <some N> disabled from squid, then tell squid <switch to those N only> repeat on the others, enable all.
<lifeless> spm: easiest way is simply to change the peer definitions
<spm> yeah makes sense. the logistics of making it so ... hmmmm. not so much not-doable, but....
<lifeless> its three squid --reconfigure calls
<maxb> wgrant: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPA#Deleting%20packages says it's a half-hourly cronjob
<wgrant> maxb: Aha, that would explain it.
<wgrant> maxb: But things seem to not be marked for removal immediately after deletion; I wonder if the publisher does that.
<maxb> I assume the publisher has to republish the Packages/Sources files before the files become candidates for deletion
<wgrant> Ah, true.
<ianto> Hello I have an issue with an inactive translation team in launchpad, what can be done to ensure that it is possiblle to revive the team?
<henninge> ianto: Have you tried to contact the team?
<ianto> They were last active in 2007 so I'm guessing their email doesn't work anymore
<ianto> s/2007/2006
<ianto> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-cy/+members#active , people are trying to join but obviously no-one can accept them
<ianto> It also means that I can't upload .po files because I am not on the team
<henninge> ianto: I, too, have email addresses much older than 2006 so there is no reason to assume the admin cannot be contacted.
<henninge> ianto: please try that first.
<henninge> ianto: other than that you can talk to dpm about it.
<ianto> OK... I've had at least 20 email addresses since ;06 and only check 2 now but I will email Daffydd too
<henninge> ianto: really? why do you change them that often? I've had mine since 1996, I think.
<ianto> henninge: Well more like 15 than 20, 20 was an over-estimate and because I like cool domain names :)
<henninge> ;-)
<wgrant> mrevell: Thanks!
<mrevell> wgrant: You got it? Cool :)
<wgrant> mrevell: Yep.
<rowinggolfer> good morning fellas
<wgrant> cprov: Under what conditions are binary uploads rejected because of a newer upload? Only if newer binaries exist, or also if the source is superseded/deleted?
<cprov> wgrant: let me check, one sec
<wgrant> (I also notice that lots of binary uploads for the rebuild are failing, because they seem look for ancestry in the primary archive too)
<cprov> wgrant: binaries conflict only with published files in the repo (no blacklisted versions)
<cprov> wgrant: failed-to-upload in the rebuilds ?
<wgrant> cprov: Yes, lots of them.
<wgrant> Because there are newer binaries in primary.
<wgrant> (well, not *lots* yet)
<wgrant> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/
<cprov> wgrant: the lookups should not leak to the primary archive.
<wgrant> cprov: Shall I file a bug, then?
<cprov> wgrant: probably, wait a second
<wgrant> Copy archives also don't follow ogre-model, which makes them a bit misleading.
<cprov> wgrant: that's a configuration bug, isn't it ?
<wgrant> cprov: I didn't think there was a configuration option for that, but I could well be wrong.
<cprov> wgrant: +edit-dependencies should allow owners to say 'Follow primary archive components'
<wgrant> cprov: Oh, true. I forgot about that.
<wgrant> cjwatson: ^^ You might want to fix that, if you can.
<cprov> wgrant: crap, binary uploads to copy archives do no reach the publishing tables ... we have to process them.
<cjwatson> wgrant: I'm not sure I understand. What should I fix?
<wgrant> cprov: I did ask about that last night, but somebody seemed to think they'd be processed.
<cprov> wgrant: was it me ?
<cjwatson> it's a karmic rebuild test, surely it's correct for it to build against karmic
<wgrant> cjwatson: ogre-model isn't being respected in the rebuild; you need to tell it to use the right components.
<wgrant> cprov: No.
<cjwatson> oh, gotcha
<cjwatson> fixed
<wgrant> cjwatson: Thanks.
<cjwatson> are there any build failures due to that?
<cjwatson> by the way, the ubuntuwire ftbfs pages would be a lot more useful if they had links to the build page in LP for each architecture
<cjwatson> (well, each arch that fails)
<cjwatson> at the moment they link to the source, the sourcepackagerelease, and the build log
<cjwatson> makes it awkward to do retries
<wgrant> cjwatson: They initially did show that, but it was decided to change them to point to the log instead. You can easily enough get to the build page with two clicks (one to get to the DSPR, and one in the builds portlet to the build)
<wgrant> But I can probably add an extra link in each cell, somewhere.
<persia> I believe that was my request, because I usually wanted to look at logs, and when it was just rebuild buttons, usually wanted to do it for several architectures (for which the sourcepackagerelease was a good landing location)
<wgrant> I might split the two parts of the text in each cell.
<wgrant> The arch to the build, the letter to the log? That sort of makes sense, although it's a bit odd...
<wgrant> Does anybody have any good ideas?
<persia> I'm not that worried about my usage, because I've not been giving FTBFS as much time as I'd prefer, so don't block just to support my previous request.
<wgrant> There were requests to link directly to the logs from others too.
<wgrant> And requests to link the build page.
<cprov> wgrant: right, need a bug for binary upload ancestry lookup, it's looking up Primary archive.
<wgrant> cprov: Alright, will file.
<cprov> wgrant: i.e, every source that is new in karmic will fail-to-upload.
<wgrant> Yep.
<persia> splitting build/log by arch/letter could work, but probably needs documentation on the page.
<wgrant> persia: Certainly.
<wgrant> cprov: Why weren't the binary uploads being processed? Are PPA/primary/partner processed by separate jobs?
<cprov> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090513/+build/1002174 is a good example.
<wgrant> cprov: Yep, I've seen several of those.
<cprov> wgrant: PPA & PRIMARY/PARTNER are separated
<wgrant> cprov: OK, interesting.
<cprov> wgrant: that is less urgent than the lookup issue, but annoying for debug.
<wgrant> cprov: But they're all on cesium (or its successor?), as each set of buildds can be used for either?
<cprov> wgrant: yes, the binary uploads are waiting in the copy-archive ACCEPTED queue, no worries, it will catch up when we CP.
<cprov> wgrant: we only have 8 failed-to-upload builds (up to sources starting with 'c')
<cprov> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090513/+builds?build_text=&build_state=uploadfail
<wgrant> cprov: I know (I prefer http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/, although it has update latency), but they will get more frequent as the rebuild progresses.
<wgrant> cprov: Erm, al-maisan fixed the ancestry bug in 2.2.4.
<wgrant> Bug #369209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369209 in soyuz "Rebuild archive: versions are erroneously checked against primary archive for binary uploads" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369209
<cprov> wgrant: apparently missed some bits ...
<wgrant> cprov: Reopen, or file again?
<cprov> wgrant: re-open, I'd say
<cprov> wgrant: it's exactly the same issue reported, right ?
<wgrant> cprov: There's no error message, and I don't know if there's something else it could have meant, but it certainly seems to be the same issue...
<wgrant> You'd best reopen it, I guess.
<wgrant> Bugs people: Why on earth are there three links to edit tags now?
<cprov> wgrant: it's clear in the apport upload-processing log: apport_1.1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb: Version older than that in the archive. 1.1.1-0ubuntu1 <= 1.1.1-0ubuntu2
<cprov> wgrant: that version only exist in karmic PRIMARY
<cprov> wgrant: moreover, there are no binary publications in the COPY archive itself
<cprov> wgrant: no ancestries should be found ...
<cprov> wgrant: it's erroneously falling back to PRIMARY, although it's not clear why it's doing it by looking at the code.
<wgrant> cprov: One would think. But the fix for the bug might have been to have it check the COPY archive, which then decides to cascade to PRIMARY because it has none. I can't see the diff :P
<cprov> wgrant: ehe, you are so funny, Jef! :)
<cjwatson> wgrant: links directly to the logs are useful too. I don't have any bright UI ideas but I'm sure it would fit somewhere :-)
<cprov> wgrant: on the bright side these failed-to-upload builds do not affect the rebuild results, after all a new source was uploaded to karmic and built.
<wgrant> cprov: jef does seem to have taken over from my previous role rather well!
<wgrant> But yes, the upload failures don't matter, as long as the bug gets fixed.
<cprov> wgrant: no kidding, he comments every single blog post I read ...
<maxb> Hmm. It occurs to me that IIUC, with the way scoring works, anyone who wants to retry a failed PPA build is out of luck until the rebuild finishes
<bigjools> yes, we need to fix that
<wgrant> maxb: I pointed something similar out last night, and cprov then pointed that particular case out.
<wgrant> Although nobody filed a bug.
<wgrant> Or was it bigjools.
<wgrant> I forget.
 * maxb will file a bug in a bit if no one already has
<wgrant> (language packs also get ignored, as they are scored to 0)
<cprov> maxb: thanks, meanwhile, bug me for rescoring your retries.
<bigjools> maxb: I don't think there is one, thanks
<maxb> I don't have any at the moment, it was just a random thought passing through my head :-)
<maxb> Can anyone think of any reason why retries shouldn't keep their original score?
<wgrant> maxb: I can't; I can almost as easily upload a new source if I want to DoS the buildds.
<maxb> Actually, a new upload would go on the end of the queue - a retry at original score would go to the front of the queue (within packages of the same score)
<cprov> maxb: yes, that source already had its build slot. It shouldn't be as easy as a 'click' to get in front of the build queue again.
<maxb> hmm
<wgrant> I imagined it would be scored as normally, ie. without the time bonus initially.
<maxb> Would going to the front of the queue actually be an issue?
<wgrant> If we have abusive people, yes. But there are better ways of dealing with them than punishing everybody.
<maxb> I mean, you'd need a very stupid person indeed to sit there mashing retry repeatedly
<cprov> maxb: for the other people, kinda yes.
<bigjools> I think we shou;ld probably be more trusting
<wgrant> Trust generally works well in Launchpad.
<bigjools> yes
<wgrant> People who abuse that trust just get booted out.
<cprov> it makes more sense to keep the original score in PPA domain
<bigjools> exactly
<maxb> Why not in the primary archive too?
<cprov> maxb: otherwise main retries would dominate universe, for instance.
<cprov> and that doesn't seem fair
<wgrant> I don't see a problem with that, really.
<bigjools> how many retries are done, typically?
<wgrant> Hmm, actually.
<maxb> Shouldn't main retries be more important than universe anyway?
<wgrant> We do sometimes have mass-givebacks.
<wgrant> Which block the port buildds for several days.
<maxb> Point
<wgrant> In PPAs it's fine, because there are dozens of buildds.
<wgrant> But most port archs only have two rather slow buildds.
<wgrant> So cprov is right.
<maxb> Maybe it should be mass-giveback => 0, individual-giveback => original score?
<wgrant> That would be ideal.
<wgrant> And easy enough, I suspect - given that the mass-giveback script already has to retry them, it must be easy for it to rescore too.
 * maxb needs to go now, but will summarize this conversation into a bug later
<cprov> well, it's actually more complex than this, mass-retry are strictly done by buildd-admins and keep their original score, currently
<cprov> because we do *trust* buildd-admins :)
<wgrant> cprov: But buildd admins can rescore even through the web UI.
<cprov> the individual UI build retry (mostly done by uploaders) resets the score
<cprov> wgrant: right
<wgrant> So the retry UI needs to set the score to the original value, and the script/SQL just has not reset the score, or set it to 0
<wgrant> s/has not/has to not/
<cprov> wgrant: don't know if buildd-admins would agree with that change in the mass-retry
<wgrant> cprov: It wouldn't change the behaviour from the current one, would it?
<wgrant> Only the individual retry behaviour would be altered.
<cprov> wgrant: the question here is to whether or not trust uploaders and keep the original score values for UI retries
<cprov> UI == UI & API soon
<wgrant> cprov: You trust us to upload. You must trust us to retry with a normal score.
<cprov> I don't have strong arguments for the current behavior, we can change it if it make everyone happier.
<wgrant> But none of this is actually necessary; you could just give retries a static score of more than 4.
<cprov> ERRRR, missing cherrypick for the binary upload ancestry lookup issue
<cprov> FFS!
<wgrant> cprov: Ahaha.
<wgrant> cprov: But... wasn't it on 2.2.4 db-devel, so wouldn't require a CP?
<cprov> wgrant: we should have required the re-rollout on the builddmaster machine :-/
<wgrant> cprov: I recall a similar problem occurred a couple of months ago...
<wgrant> You went looking for an issue, and found the builddmaster was out of date...
<cprov> wgrant: last release, the email query ... we are getting good at it :(
<wgrant> cprov: Ah, yes.
 * wgrant must remember to look at the dates of commits in future, as each Launchpad milestone is in fact multiple milestones!
<bigjools> wgrant: we do a re-roll after the main release to fix release issues
<wgrant> bigjools: I know, but forgot that stuff was still targetted to the previous release, not the next.
<wgrant> (really there should be a 2.2.4.1 milestone, but I guess that makes things overcomplicated)
<bigjools> no kidding :)
<bigjools> maybe a close-out date
<wgrant> Or just a point on the re-roll checklist to update the builddmaster, of course.
<bigjools> that'd be handy
<SiDi> Hi
<SiDi> How can i check which of my GPG keys my PPA is linked to, please ?
<SiDi> Also, if i want to change my GPG key for a PPA, do I have to sign the CoC again with the new key ? How to do so, if it's needed ?
<wgrant> SiDi: Check on the page for your user - any keys there have access to the PPA.
<wgrant> And no, your upload key doesn't have to have signed the CoC - any one key on your account will do.
<SiDi> Ah good to hear
<SiDi> so any active key will work for my PPA ?
<wgrant> Yes.
<SiDi> Ok, cheers
<wgrant> np
<fta> when will bug 371640 land?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371640 in soyuz "Upload processing order is unstable" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371640
<fta> cprov, ^^ any idea?
<cprov> fta: 2.2.5
<cprov> fta: 27th this month
<cprov> fta: is it causing you extra trouble with the mozilla-daily PPA ?
<fta> i had to add a workaround, a 10 minutes delay between the upload of the orig and the rest, so it's slowing down my work
<fta> i guess 27th is fine
<mok0> How do you compare different branches with bzr?
<james_w> compare them how?
<james_w> diff?
<mok0> I get this: bzr: ERROR: Files are in different branches
<james_w> ah
<james_w> "bzr diff --old branch1 --new branch2 path" might be the trick
<mok0> james_w: well, what I _really_ want is to compare a local branch to one at LP
<mok0> james_w, the --new and --old addition works for my local branches!
<james_w> ace
<mok0> ... and the same is true if I substitute "lp:blahblah", so thanks!
<james_w> should work for remote branches too
<mok0> bingo! :-)
<james_w> I think there's a proposal to make that case a bit easier to type as well
<mok0> I just typed it without the --new and --old
<mok0> ... and that doesn't work
<intellectronica> i usually do `bzr diff -r branch:$BRANCH_URI ./`
<mok0> james_w: on LP, can I retract a merge request? (It's and older one that turned out to be bogus)
<mok0> james_w: it was already rejected but it remains on the list
<james_w> mok0: I'm not sure sorry, I would have thought rejecting it would work
<mok0> james_w: that would be the logical thing
<james_w> the LP folks make much more use of merge proposals than me though, so maybe someone else has experience
<wgrant> You could delete them last time I tried.
<james_w> or maybe they never have to reject a proposal :-)
<wgrant> Although i don't think it's good to.
<beuno> you can delete
<beuno> there has to be a trash icon next to the title
<mok0> wgrant: ah, /me will try that
<james_w> hey beuno
<james_w> anyone know if there is any delay between marking a branch the development focus and the stacking policy being set up to stack on it?
<james_w> (I'm mainly interested in package branches, but I assume it is the same)
<beuno> james_w, hrm, not that I know of
<james_w> I'm getting inconsistent results, so a slight delay could be the cause
<beuno> it's db-driven, so no cron jobs involved
<jml> james_w: database deprecation lag is a possibility.
<jml> deprecation. sheesh.
<mok0> ah, yes, there's a trashcan...
<jml> _replication_
<james_w> jml: ah, a possibility
<jml> james_w: what sort of delay are you seeing?
<james_w> I'm not sure
<james_w> whenever I try it by hand it works
<james_w> but some of the branches that I pushed up last night didn't stack
<james_w> e.g. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/debian/lenny/tipa/lenny
<jml> james_w: ahh, bummer.
<james_w> I can't see how they would be pushed in the wrong order
<james_w> hmm, it's not just Debian
<james_w> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/warty/tipa/warty
<jml> james_w: I would guess replication lag.
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I'll add a sleep?
<jml> james_w: oh, also there's a cache in the codehosting service...
 * jml looks
<jml> ... but we don't cache the stacking information.
<jml> james_w: I'm not sure what the work-around is. I'm not even sure that polling the server to detect a change in stacked-on location would be enough.
<james_w> why's that?
<jml> james_w: because the polls might be going to the master database.
<james_w> ah
<jml> james_w: I honestly don't know if that's a possibility though.
<jml> james_w: maybe you want to raise this question with launchpad-users -- it's a valid, interesting, generic API question.
<james_w> but the push isn't over the API?
<jml> james_w: the codehosting server doesn't use the webservice APIs, no.
<james_w> so when I set the link for the development focus it goes to the master, but codehosting might hit a replicated db when it checks whether there is something it should stack on?
<jml> james_w: yeah.
<james_w> ok
<james_w> and I guess you won't make the check go to the master?
<jml> james_w: we might change it to do that.
<james_w> it seems like normal usage wouldn't trigger this
<jml> james_w: but a) it's not obvious to me right now; b) I'd want to double check with stub or flacoste before we did that; c) it wouldn't take effect until the end-of-may rollout
<james_w> or when it did it wouldn't cost much
<james_w> I can put a sleep that waits for the replication delay
<jml> james_w: that will reduce the number of misses, definitely
<james_w> the rate of misses seems to be rather high
<james_w> so I think it's in our interests
<jml> cool.
<james_w> any idea what a sensible delay would be?
<jml> james_w: no, not really. ask stub or flacoste, or mail launchpad-users
<james_w> ok, thanks
<stub> replication delay is normally < 10 seconds
<james_w> thanks stub
 * jml really needs to go to bed.
<stub> If it is replication, we should be able to cope with ridiculous delays though as there are occasions it will spike to hours (screwups, failures, database maintenance operations)
<stub> There are lots of moving parts though, so replication might not be the culprit. There is also the thingy that mirrors branches from the private areas to the public areas etc.
<james_w> yeah, it's not a correctness thing in this case, but an efficiency thing
<james_w> it was creating ~2x as much data as needed
<james_w> but I'll give it a go with the sleep and see if the miss rate falls sufficiently
<jml> it won't be the mirroring in this case.
 * jml gone
<flacoste> jml, james_w: afaik, the codehosting system talks through XMLRPC which always use the master, unless the code explicitely ask for the solve, so unlikely
<flacoste> s/solve/slave/
<james_w> hmm
<flacoste> leonardr: i hit voicemail?
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: salgado | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<exarkun> How do I stop getting email about changes to a bug that doesn't affect a project I'm developer on but was incorrectly marked as affecting it?
<beuno> exarkun, you can't at the moment  :(
<exarkun> :(
<aboudreault> E_NEEDMORESPACE
<aboudreault> :P
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a problem with bzr ?
<AnAnt> I mean on launchpad
<AnAnt> I can't browse code.launchpad.net
<beuno> AnAnt, which exact URL?
<AnAnt> ah, it worked now
<davideotape> It might be a generic launchpad problem
<AnAnt> I see, thanks
<beuno> mthaddon, flacoste ^
<davideotape> It's being a bit on and off for me at the moment. Sometimes it loads, sometimes it doesn't:-(
<mthaddon> there does seem to be a problem with app servers at the moment, yes
<tethridge> are you guys having issues with your servers now?
<tethridge> I can't submit a bug
<tethridge> a bug update that is
<beuno> tethridge, we are
<noodles775> tethridge: yes, there seems to be a problem with the app servers at the moment.
<tethridge> ok
* beuno changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: salgado | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | We are having some server issues, they are being worked on
<jblount> barry: Hiya! Is it weird to think that a link to the archives url for that paticular message?
<barry> jblount: hi!  um, what?
<jblount> barry: So I have emails froma  mailing list, and sometimes I want to send someone a link to it (like on twitter). To do this, I have to poke around the archives.
<jblount> barry: It'd be nice if the each mail (in the links at the bottom) had a link to the archive absolute url
<barry> jblount: absolutely!  it's a wishlist for mm3 http://wiki.list.org/display/DEV/Stable+URLs
<barry> jblount: it requires some coordination between the archiver and the list manager
<barry> jblount: unfortunately, i cannot give you an eta
<jblount> barry: This is fantastic, I thought I was probably bringing up something already suggested. Thanks for the linkage :)
<barry> np!
<aemyr> Does anyone know when Launchpad will be back ?
<aemyr> I need to report a bug
<jblount> aemyr: Sorry, is LP down? It seems to work here...
<davideotape> Unless the server issues were planned, I don't think anyone knows exactly when they'll be back up:-D
<davideotape> It's not down as such
<davideotape> Just being a bit hit and miss at the moment
<aemyr> Whenever i try to report a bug it gives me the "Please try again" page :(
<jblount> aemyr: Yikes! Sorry for my confusion, I was just working in blueprints and didn't notice anything.
<aemyr> works now
<aemyr> i have submitted my bug report w00t
<MacYET> hi, why is LP so flaky since days? often getting error pages?
<jblount> aemyr: Welld one :D
<davideotape> Does anyone know why you can't add tags to a bug whilst reporting it?
<davideotape> ?
<geser> wow, the i386 PPA builders have a queue size of nearly 13000 packages
<bigjools> geser: yes there's a rebuild in progress, but they have low priority
<hggdh> er. https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers asks one to join the mailing list, and provides a link to do that. The link goes straight into the mail archives, though
<cruisemaniac> Hi, i was wondering if there is a desktop app for launchpad which can be used as alternative to using the site on the browser?
<geser> bigjools: is this expected? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26675042/upload_1002174_log.txt
<geser> bigjools: looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090513/?field.name_filter=apport&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any I see only the the -0ubuntu1 version there
<bigjools> geser: yes, there was a fix done last cycle but didn't get released properly, it will be released soon
<luke_> hi
<luke_> can i delete my launchpad acccount?
<beuno> inline bug tag editing
<beuno> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Ursinha> beuno, where!? I tried this morning and it didn't work
<beuno> Ursinha, edge has been re-rolled out!
<beuno> EVERYWHERE
 * Ursinha looks
<Ursinha> beuno, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ursinha> who did that!?
<beuno> Ursinha, intellectronica and mars
<intellectronica> Ursinha: mars did most of brilliant stuff, and i helped integrate it
<Ursinha> weeeeeeeee
 * Ursinha hugs intellectronica and mars 
<mars> Ursinha, glad it works :)
<intellectronica> Ursinha: of course, any help with testing will be much appreciated :)
<Ursinha> intellectronica, count me in :)
<intellectronica> :)
<Goundy> Hi back.
<Goundy> Quick question, just fmi.
<Goundy> Is launchpad going to offer a small wiki for hosted projects in the future ?
<beuno> Goundy, yes
<beuno> it's the first thing we want to do as soon as we finish our 3.0 cycle (these next 2 or 3 months)
<Goundy> beuno do you know if they talk about somewhere on the launchpad web site ?
<Goundy> Ah I see
<Goundy> Thank you beuno that's grateful
<Goundy> Time to go to bed :)
<Goundy> Thanks again and good night ;)
 * jblount is stoked on inline bug editing
<nh2> is there any way how I can make building faster in launchpad (e.g. using my own computer as build daemon or something like that)?
<persia> nh2, No.  If your computer is faster, and you have a stable connection, you can build locally and have a repo on your server.
<persia> If you want to use the shared server, you have to wait.  This helps enforce the rule that for any binaries, that source is available (and it's known how to turn the source into the binary).
<nh2> persia: OK
<nh2> wouldn't it be nice to use a computing clound (I've heard Ubuntu is going to develop certain capabilities here) so that every Ubuntu user had an option to participate and help building packages?
<nh2> sorry I meant *cloud*
<persia> nh2, Well, maybe, but that's more complex, and not likely soon, to say the least.
<aruetten> Hy, can anyone give me a short estimation how far we are from mirroring git repositories in launchpad? 1 week, 1 month, 1 year, ... ?
<beuno> mwhudson, ^
<mwhudson> aruetten: about two weeks hopefully
<aruetten> oh, cool. thanks
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mwhudson> aruetten: if you have a particular import you're interested in, you can request it on staging
<aruetten> mwhudson: I have tried this a few minutes ago. staging says: The URI scheme "git" is not allowed.  Only URIs with the following schemes may be used: bzr+ssh, ftp, http, https, sftp
<ablert> I'm attempting to create a more up to date version of teh pgpool2 package in hardy. and upload that to my ppa. I believe I've followed the instrucitons apropriately but i get the following error: Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'SUPPORTED' state.
<ablert> would anyone have any suggestions for me?
<aruetten> mwhudson:  I have to create branch with a external location for that, right?
<aruetten> mwhudson: I mean mirrored
<mwhudson> aruetten: no
<mwhudson> aruetten: https://code.staging.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<aruetten> mwhudson: thanks, that works so far
<wgrant> beuno: What are these branch listing sparklines? Revisions per day?
<beuno> wgrant, yes
<wgrant> beuno: They're a bit fat and ugly :(
<beuno> ouch
<wgrant> I think the red is the problem.
<beuno> yes, the colors suck
<beuno> but
<beuno> could I see a screenshot?
<playya_> is it possible tio import a git repository to launchpad?
<wgrant> beuno: http://williamgrant.id.au/f/1/2009/sparkline.png
<wgrant> beuno: The colours are off, and it looks quite tall. I think it actually fits, but the spacing is off now.
<wgrant> (the 'lp:apport' is much lower than it should be)
<beuno> wgrant, right, that's roughly what i se
<satirik> hey there
<satirik> anyone can review my translation file on launchpad here ?
<wgrant> I think if the colours matched those used in the rest of Launchpad, and the spacing is fixed, it would be pretty good.
<beuno> wgrant, agreed
<beuno> any other thoughts?
<beuno> satirik, when have you submitted it?
<wgrant> beuno: No, it's pretty nice otherwise.
<satirik> yesterday
<beuno> wgrant, good to hear. The main driver is to be able to, at a glance, get the feel of how active a branch is
<beuno> in this case, trunk
<beuno> so, other projects look knda inactive: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-upload
<wgrant> beuno: Should they also appear on branch pages?
<beuno> wgrant, yes, they will extend there, as well as project pages
<beuno> this is an initial test
<beuno> to take the technology for a spin
<beuno> and figure out the UI
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> Certainly a good idea.
<beuno>  cool, more of these things will slowly creap in
<beuno> and since it's rendered with javascript (canvas)
<beuno> it's scalable and such
<beuno> so we will be able to do interesting things with it
<satirik> so anyone can help me ?
<beuno> satirik, nobody's around right now
<satirik> k
<beuno> but they will get to it pretty soon
<beuno> usually they get reviewed within 24-48hs
<wgrant> beuno: Good to see you're not letting IE hold you back.
<beuno> danilos will help if not
<satirik> k thank you
<beuno> wgrant, hell no. Although there's a library that will add compatibility for it, just haven't had the courage to bloat launchpad even more yet
<wgrant> That inline tag editor is nice, too.
<beuno> :)
 * KaptenRodSkagg_ is away: Jag är upptagen
#launchpad 2009-05-15
<nhandler> Did they get rid of whiteboards for bzr branches?
<jml> they did.
<nhandler> Thanks jml
<wgrant> jml: They're being reincarnated as descriptions soon, aren't they?
<jml> that's right.
<jml> you'll need write permissions on the branch to edit the descriptions.
<jml> so in that way they won't be like whiteboards.
<nhandler> Well, that seems logical enough to me
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> It does.
<nhandler> Is there any estimate about when this feature will be implemented wgrant ?
<wgrant> nhandler: I'm no LP person.
<wgrant> The bug is also not milestoned.
<wgrant> So I have no idea.
<nhandler> wgrant: That first statement isn't 100% true. You are an LP liason ;)
<spm> wgrant: pls to be closing your mouth after nhandler's comment - you'll start catching flies! :-P
<wgrant> nhandler: True, true...
<mwhudson> i think, "fairly soon"
<mwhudson> but allhands and uds are going to mess all this up, of course
<wgrant> Is AllHands immediately after UDS?
<spm> before
<wgrant> Oh.
<ajmitch> I heard it starts next week or so
<ajmitch> so there'll be less (sober) people around to bug about stuff
 * wgrant wonders if the ignore subscription feature might be increasing in priority soon
<spm> wgrant: that's what dev/null and procmail were invented for ;-)
<wgrant> spm: It is, but apparently some people won't use those...
<ojwb> hi - i had a PPA build fail on hardy because it has a build-dep on debhelper 7, so I enabled hardy-backports and retried, but now it has a build score of 0 and is estimating 4 days to start building.  The retry page said I could request the priority to be raised - is this the place to ask?
<wgrant> ojwb: It's the right place, but I'm not sure anybody relevant is around.
<wgrant> Unless spm can do it.
<spm> I can
<spm> ojwb: link?
<wgrant> ojwb: There's a bug at the moment which means a test rebuild of the Ubuntu archive is taking priority over retries.
<ojwb> spm: https://launchpad.net/~xapian-backports/+archive/ppa
<ojwb> libsearch-xapian-perl - 1.0.12.0-1.99hardy  for amd64 and i386
<ajmitch> ojwb: hello
<ojwb> hi ajmitch
<ojwb> while I'm here, is there a way to only enable backports for a particular version?  i.e. just for hardy?
<wgrant> I don't think so. What I might do is copy debhelper from hardy-backports in the primary archive to hardy in your PPA.
<ojwb> ah, good idea
<wgrant> There's even a convenient web UI to do that, somewhere...
<ojwb> "Copy packages" I guess
<ojwb> hmm, except that's "copy from here"
<wgrant> Yep.
 * wgrant is constructing a URL that hopefully won't time out.
<spm> wgrant: you wouldn't happen to know what priority the rebuilds have atm? or even better - point me at a URL that shows what's in the queues?
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=debhelper&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=hardy
<wgrant> spm: 4, I think.
<spm> wgrant: ta. lets try 500 then as new build score
<wgrant> ojwb: Copy debhelper from that URL.
<wgrant> spm: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090513/+builds
<wgrant> 4 it is.
<spm> ojwb: that looks better. ~ 42 mins and 24mins
<ojwb> spm: marvellous
<spm> wgrant: ta, appreciated!
<ojwb> wgrant: yep, that worked, thanks
<wgrant> ojwb: Excellent.
<aboudreault> as soon as i upload a x version..... if i do another upload, i should absolutly change it ? like xbuild2. Even if the other one didn't build and the new one is the correction. Am I right ?
<wgrant> aboudreault: Yes.
<mwhudson> aboudreault: yes
<aboudreault> Ok.
<knielsen> hm, is there any way to get revid: revision ids in branch notification emails? the bzr revision numbers are mostly useless as they can mutate at any time ...
<davidbarth> intellectronica: ping? got some time for a mailing list issue in LP?
<fta> how often superseded packages are removed? (in PPAs)
<maxb> Removed from Packages/Sources? Removed from ppa.launchpad.net? Removed from the librarian?
<maxb> fta: ^
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> my last update was rejected (full)
<fta> seems it contains everything from the last 3 days
<fta> Rejected: PPA exceeded its size limit (20830.00 of 20480.00 MiB).
<fta> but i don't really need more space, i just want older stuff to disappear sooner
<VK7HSE> fta: Delete it!
<fta> well, archives are good to have, but not when they lead to rejects
<fta> no, delete is bad, it drops everything, including history
<VK7HSE> when you delete it move what you have deleted to the librarian... thus out of your ppa...
<fta> last time i tried, it trashed my history
<fta> my initial question was how long should i wait to regain the space?
<VK7HSE> but the way you have named some of your builds they don't all supersede one another... :-/
<fta> ?
<fta> they should
<VK7HSE> sorry I had the filter set to all! I'm wrong!
<fta> i don't want to have several versions of a given deb for a given dist+arch couple
<VK7HSE> understand that! :)
<aboudreault> If i know that my package (which is currently uploaded on launchpad:hardy) build perfectly in intrepid also, without any change. I suppose that I can do a simple "Copy packages"
<aboudreault> When are we allowed to select "Rebuild the copied sources" option?
<maxb> Only when copying to a different *archive*
<maxb> Not when copying between series within an archive
<aboudreault> archive ? You mean PPA ?
<maxb> That's what the A of PPA stands for
<aboudreault> yeah, wanted to be sure ;)
<aboudreault> So the other will simply copy the binaries. without rebuild.
<aboudreault> Ok, thx
<warp10> If I change my launchpad primary address, my @ubuntu.com is automatically redirected to the new address, isn't it?
<tsimpson> warp10: yes, but not instantly
<warp10> tsimpson: ok, great. Thank you!
<sayakb> hai! There seems to be a spam attack on the ~64-bit team ML since the last few weeks. Is there anything that can be done?
<sayakb> the "From" address is 64-bit@lists.launchpad.net, which probably means that the spammer is subscribed to the list
<maxb> I do not think that follows
<sayakb> well, even if it doesn't, I'd want to somehow stop this spam, as it's flooding my mailbox
<RichiH> hi
<RichiH> i just learned of the existance of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh
<RichiH> problem is, no one ever reads that
<RichiH> is there a way to have everything in there forwarded to a mailing list?
<RichiH> all dev works happens on zsh-workers@sunsite.dk
<RichiH> with a bug buffer on sourceforge, but that is mostly useless as bugs tend to be fixed rather fast and features get a definite aye or nay within a few days
<beuno> BjornT, ^
<beuno> RichiH, you could subscribe to the bugmail
<beuno> RichiH, as a dirty hack, you could create a user with that ML as an email
<beuno> and subscribe that user  :)
<RichiH> hmmk
<BjornT> beuno, RichiH: that's basically what you have to do. although a team is better than a user.
<RichiH> there is no way to forbid non-ubuntu-packaging-related reports?
<beuno> ah! right
<beuno> teams
<beuno> RichiH, how would you do that?
<RichiH> so i register at launchpad, some admin gives me the rights to a team called zsh or similar and i then do $stuff to make launchpad spew stuff onto the ml
<RichiH> ?
<RichiH> beuno: good question as that is non-trivial :)
<RichiH> but i thought i'd ask
<beuno> RichiH, yes, register in launchpad, create a team, and subscribe the team
<beuno> I'll be happy to walk you through it
<RichiH> seems i regged in 02.12.2006 at 16:56 *shrug*
#launchpad 2009-05-16
<wgrant> sinzui: I somehow feel that the Launchpad importance categorisation system doesn't work well, after seeing all of your Answers triage.
<sinzui> wgrant: it does not
<sinzui> critical means stop work and fix it now
<sinzui> high means we commit to fix it in 3 cycles and schedule and assignit
<sinzui> low is anything what we cannot commit people to
<wgrant> Sometimes I really wish priority and severity were still separate fields.
<sinzui> We are still discussing dropping the other importances
<wgrant> Wishlist needs to die, and you seem to feel the same about Medium.
<wgrant> But I like Medium.
<sinzui> wgrant: what does medium mean to you
<wgrant> sinzui: I'm not sure, but other projects use milestones to track what you seem to use importance for.
<wgrant> Few other projects define High/Low based on whether they can find resources.
<sinzui> BjornT:  likes medium, but it is personal. we medium is not more likely to be fixed than a low. It is a logistical problem really
<wgrant> After seeing what has been done to Answers, I am sure that Launchpad has it wrong.
<sinzui> https://dev.launchpad.net/BugTriage
<wgrant> What happens when Answers gets some love? The bugs are no longer ordered.
<sinzui> wgrant: I am being honest about what will be fixed
<wgrant> I know.
<sinzui> wgrant: We look at the business objects and User demand to create stories that define the themes to makr bugs as High
<sinzui> Answers and bugs still get critical issues, and they are fixed immediately.
<wgrant> s/bugs/blueprints/?
<sinzui> correct, blueprints.
<wgrant> You seem to be changing the old definition of importance (a combination of priority and severity) to mean only priority.
<wgrant> And that priority is global across all of launchpad-project.
<sinzui> I think I want them separate again too
<wgrant> Which makes priorites apart from Critical impossible for Answers and Blueprints, except for changes necessitated by other Launchpad changes.
<wgrant> s/priorites/importance/
<sinzui> wgrant: but that is true
<wgrant> So if Answers, by some act of god, gets somebody working on it... how do they know what to do?
<sinzui> I can only work on these application after hours
<wgrant> Right.
<sinzui> wgrant:  as I said business objectives and user demand. representatives from each group (there is about 7 groups) get 3 issues that I will put into the prioritisation list
<sinzui> if close an issue, from a list another can be added
<wgrant> sinzui: Interesting...
<sinzui> stakeholders can always change their list, at any time
<sinzui> We will be reorganising stakeholders at UDS
<wgrant> I don't think the third paragraph of 'The Problem with "Medium"' is a bad idea.
<sinzui> https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO/Registry needs better input...the stake holds need to be more repesenative
<sinzui> wgrant:I think tags are much better at discovering the themse of bugs to understand what needs to be done, and that allows us to update importance
<sinzui> wgrant: you can see from my completed bugs, 2/3 are low, but I fixed them in an opportunist fashion. I had a time box to complete a high bug, and I closed some easy low ones since I had time left
<wgrant> sinzui: Perhaps. But there are some bugs that are almost objectively of higher importance than others (for example, I saw one about Answers misattributing bug comments and status change messages - that has to be higher importance than a typo)
<wgrant> But under the Launchpad triage guidelines, they are both Low. Just because there are no engineers on Answers.
<wgrant> There is no way to distinguish them.
<sinzui> wgrant: I agree, there are many degrees. That is why the person who does triage must reevaluate everything.
<wgrant> What happens when community developers appear on the scene in Launchpad?
<sinzui> wgrant: This model reflects what happens,
<sinzui> wgrant: I would remove critical. just use three states, high, medium, low. Or do now, schedule for near future, fix opportunisticaly
<sinzui> If I could fix the blueprint statues, they would be essential, expected, and optional
<wgrant> sinzui: 'schedule for the near future' is much better handled by targetting/milestoning to a series.
<sinzui> wgrant: We have  had lots of bugs assigned to milestones and persons that never get fixed. Only the high items really get fixed
<sinzui> medium and low always slip
<sinzui> the problem is...if a high bug is not fixed in a year, it clearly was not high, Other things were fixed instead
<wgrant> Right.
 * Nafallo waits for the state "OMGTHEWORLDENDS"
<wgrant> The conflation of severity and priority years ago really seems to have been a bad idea, in retrospect.
<wgrant> As was the introduction of Wishlist as an importance.
<sinzui> We do need to fix importance, priority, and status in bugs and blueprints. We avoid blueprints. We Will have people on Answers and Blueprints in a few months, and then interment. every quarter.
<wgrant> Oh, really?
<wgrant> I imagined they were orphaned indefinitely.
<sinzui> wgrant: We need both those apps to do our job, and they do not work for us
<wgrant> sinzui: I don't think Blueprints and Bugs should be separate apps.
 * sinzui high five's wgrant
<wgrant> Answers needs to be separate, and needs fixing, yes. But Blueprint?
<wgrant> Having features/bugs split in listings, for example, is a good thing, but they are so similar that IMO it should just be a flag on the object...
<wgrant> And I don't understand why it was ever done the other way.
<wgrant> Nor why Wishlist exists.
<wgrant> Change Wishlist into a flag, perhaps add a couple of extra fields to bug tasks, and kill off Blueprint forever. Maybe.
<sinzui> wgrant: A lot of us agree with you.
<sinzui> The problem now is that now that we have it, how do we fix it so that is a tool to plan a release instead of a record of what someone wants?
<wgrant> sinzui: It sounds to me like you need to have a big get-together of lots of stakeholders... rather convenient that there's on this week and next.
<sinzui> indeed
<batoms> ive been trying to dput to my ppa and the upload succeeds but i don't get a confirmation email
<sinzui> wgrant: I'm sure the stake holders will change when we open source. I also hope that priorities will change when more people can help fix the issues that concern them most
<batoms> and the package doesn't show on my ppa page
<batoms> anyone have any ideas?
 * sinzui thinks
<sinzui> batoms: are you receiving other email from Launchpad?
<batoms> sinzui: what other types of emails? i'm not getting anything related to the upload of the package
<sinzui> bug emails? team emails?
<wgrant> batoms: OK, there are a couple of things to check. Have you waited more than five minutes? Is the _source.changes signed with your key? Is that key registered with your account on Launchpad?
<batoms> let me double check the key
<wgrant> batoms: Also check that Changed-By and Maintainer in the .changes have non-obfuscated email addresses.
<wgrant> That has caused silent failures in the past, but I'm not sure if that still happens.
<batoms> i think it might be my gpg key, mine has changed recently
<batoms> i'll check all those things, thanks
<batoms> should the incoming line in .dput.cf be ~whatever/ubuntu or ~whatever/ppa/ubuntu if uploading to your group PPA
<Sarvatt> ~whatever/ppa/ubuntu
<batoms> after uploading my new gpg key i can now get the confirmation email...unfortunately its to confirm my rejection
<wgrant> batoms: Either of those should work, but the latter is the new, preferred one.
<Peng_> Is it just me, or does LP take longer to mirror new branches than it used to?
<wgrant> Peng_: You mean scan, so they show in the web UI?
<wgrant> Or mirroring remote branches?
<Peng_> wgrant: I mean the actual mirroring.
<jml> Peng_: it's possible -- we don't have any graphs tracking that.
<Peng_> :D
<jml> Peng_: do you have any data supporting your hypothesis?
<Peng_> jml: No, I don't.
<Peng_> I've been noticing this for at least a couple weeks, too. I'm a useful user, eh? :P
<jml> Peng_: ahh, even anecdotes are better than nothing.
<jml> Peng_: I can have a poke around later on and see if there's a cheapish way of gathering data on how long mirrors take.
<jml> (note the unspecified time frame)
<Peng_> This may have been since the last rollout, or longer. :\
<jml> what leads you to make the suggestion
<jml> I'm wondering if it's just the big yellow notice on the web page
<Peng_> jml: Is the "Last mirrored" statistic on branch pages based on the scanner or the puller?
<jml> Peng_: puller.
<Peng_> jml: It took 12 minutes to mirror a branch I just added, then. I have no proof, but it felt like it only took a few minutes in the past.
<jml> ok.
<jml> that's interesting
<jml> Peng_: so, I can't come up with any convincing explanations for it getting slower.
<jml> Peng_: *but* I do know that we're making the puller more responsive in the next cycle or so.
<Peng_> OK, cool. Thanks. :)
<Peng_> 12 minutes obviously isn't a huge issue, but felt different to me, so I wanted to bring it up.
<jml> yeah, thanks for doing os.
<jml> I really want to write a Bazaar plugin that requests a mirror using the Launchpad API also,
<jml> but - sadly - I must write this talk first.
<Peng_> How would the plugin work? Would it run automatically after pushing or something? How would it know if/where the branch was mirrored?
<jml> Peng_: well, at the simplest level, it could just be 'bzr request-mirror <branch_url>'
<jml> Peng_: I don't know if Bazaar has a post-push hook or equivalent.
<jml> Peng_: It could also try divining the Launchpad branch from the public branch location.
<jml> because for many mirrored branches it could make sense for the push location to be the server and the public location to be Launchpda.
<Peng_> jml: I'd be happy with just "bzr request-mirror <branch-url>".
<jml> Peng_: yeah, me too, I think.
<jml> Peng_: also, I need to figure out a way of writing a launchpadlib application that tells you when your branch has been mirrored.
<Peng_> jml: In my case, the public location is set to my server, not LP. If it was possible to pass that URL to LP and get back the LP URL for that branch, that'd be totally neat, though. :D
<jml> Peng_: that's not already provided?
<Peng_> jml: I have no idea.
 * Peng_ knows nothing of the API.
<jml> hmm.
<jml> well, there's definitely a thing we already have in the code, and something that we should provide if we don't already
<lifeless> jml: bzr help hooks | grep -> post_push, and also there is post_branch_tip_change
<jml> lifeless: that's good to know.
<jml> help hooks would have been my first port of call, too.
<Peng_> This time, it took 14 minutes. :D
<Peng_> Did you just take away the ability to move branches to a different project the day I accidentally put some branches in the wrong project? :(
 * Peng_ temporarily turns off the edge redirect to fix them. :)
<tzepu_> hello, i am having a problem in signing Ubuntu code of conduct with the error 'no public key' when hitting continue
<tzepu_> i downloaded 2 times the document and assured that i copy all its content and still get that error, any advice?
<Peng_> FWIW, I've registered several more mirrored branches, and they were all mirrored in ~12-14 minutes too.
<stefanlsd> I have a ubuntu package in bzr which i would like two devs (maybe more) to work on.  Instead of everyone having their own branch that we need to merge, is creating a team the only way to achieve a 'shared' branch?
<wgrant> stefanlsd: Yes.
<stefanlsd> wgrant: thanks :)
<happyaron> Hi, I uploaded a package to my ppa with errors, so it returns build failures, but how can I re-upload the exact file that I've fixed the problem?
<happyaron> anyone know how to solve?
<Nafallo> bump the revision?
<happyaron> Nafallo: you mean that I should change a version?
<happyaron> anyway, it always tells me that the newly uploaded .diff.gz already exists in PPA
<jpds> happyaron: Yes, change the version number in debian/changelog.
<happyaron> jpds: thank you
<Ampelbein> Hi there. Could it be that the official hppa-builders are a little... dead? For example https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/kohnen builds the same package for 7 days. I can't imagine that is correct ;-)
<BUGabundo> congrats on the new edge bug page!
<BUGabundo> looks so smooth
<Kangarooo> how can I make a pool ?
<Kangarooo> ui poll in launchpad
<BUGabundo> Kangarooo: only in a project you can do a poll
<Kangarooo> ok and then? or only team manager can make them?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<Kangarooo> here https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-users/+polls was one poll but I don't see button to make new
<charlie-tca> I think it is administrators only
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: aren't you on the admin team for xubuntu ?
<BUGabundo> welcome sabdfl
<charlie-tca> I don't think so
<MisterBax> lo
<MisterBax> oupse sorry
<BUGabundo> hehe MisterBax
<ranok> Hello, I'm having troubles uploading a largeish package to my PPA, it gets to 1k less than the total size, then hangs
<mithro_> Hey guys, my ppa has ran out of space again :(
<mithro_> although I'm not sure why this time
<mithro_> are old binary packages auto-purged?
<mithro_> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69460
<mithro_> anyone alive today? Or should I head to bed and check back tommorrow?
<johan_inkscape> hi all
<johan_inkscape> how do i sort the bugs in launchpad by the time of their last changes?
<intellectronica> johan_inkscape: go to the advanced search form and select "by: most recently changed" from the dropbox at the top
<johan_inkscape> ah wow, sorry for the dumb question
<johan_inkscape> is it possible to add this "last changed" date/time to the columns in the bug listing?
<bryce> hi johan_inkscape
<johan_inkscape> hey bryce
<bryce> johan_inkscape: not in launchpad directly afaik
<johan_inkscape> trying to figure out the bug listing in launchpad
<bryce> johan_inkscape: what exactly do you need?
<johan_inkscape> it's just nice to see in the listing when a bug was touched for the last time
<johan_inkscape> another thing:
<johan_inkscape> the list of tags has shortened *a lot* for inkscape
<johan_inkscape> (i can't find the "crash" tag that used to be listed on the right for example)
<bryce> I've found sorting by last changed is usually sufficient.  Other than that it is possible to query via launchpadlib if for instance you want only bugs newer than N days or some such
<bryce> johan_inkscape: they implemented an official/unofficial thing for tags
<bryce> so possibly "crash" just needs added for inkscape's official list
<johan_inkscape> ok
<bryce> here I can add it
<bryce> any other tags that should go into the official list?
<johan_inkscape> i don't know what tags we have
<johan_inkscape> live path effect, or lpe ?
<johan_inkscape> thanks bryce
<bryce> livepatheffects - ok
 * hyperair wonders if bryce has a /ignore on in #ubuntu-x.
<bryce> hyperair: just a minute, let me finish helping johna first
<hyperair> no hurry ;)
<bryce> johan_inkscape: ok I added a couple dozen that look popular, including those two
<johan_inkscape> yeah i see
<johan_inkscape> thanks
<bryce> johan_inkscape: let me or one of the other inkscape admins know if you have others to propose adding
<johan_inkscape> ok
<lizardmenke> Hi I'm beta-testing on ubuntuone and now I want to change my launchpad password. Will changeing my LP password affect my access in my ubuntuone account?
<lizardmenke> Or should I rather be asking this question in ubuntuone channel?
<beuno> lizardmenke, it won't
<lizardmenke> Ok thanks I'll go ahead and change it then
<MTecknology> Is it possible to do bzr push to a non existing branch?
<MTecknology> Like this: bzr push lp:~mtecknology/temp
<wgrant> MTecknology: Yes; that's how you're meant to create branches. But that's not a valid branch path!
<MTecknology> wgrant: there we go - thanks :)
<MTecknology> that's pretty cool :)
<wgrant> It is.
#launchpad 2009-05-17
<BUGabundo> wgrant: what ever happened to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/62109 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 62109 in launchpad-foundations "ubuntu.com email address creation" [Low,Triaged]
<wgrant> BUGabundo: I changed my primary email address to something else.
 * Nafallo tries to mail <something else>
<Nafallo> wgrant: it can't find the remote server it says :-(
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: that's what my @ubuntu mail says too
<BUGabundo> wgrant: can that bug be closed?
<BUGabundo> so a question: is it possible to set an email as prefered that is not is not the one where bugmail is sent?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: My specific case is irrelevant, but I think the bug still exists.
<wgrant> But I don't understand your last question.
<wgrant> Nafallo: Haha.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: I want to set my prefered email as foo@mydomain.tld but have another for the bugs I am subscribe, like I do with teams MLs
<wgrant> BUGabundo: You can't do that.
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> though so
<BUGabundo> may I file a wishbug and let it rest there for eternity?
<Nafallo> filters on the target server that sends stuff to the other address? :-)
<wgrant> BUGabundo: I estimate about three eternities, actually.
<wgrant> But Nafallo's solution is a good one.
<batoms> my PPA build failed on a dependency wait error for python-gdata (>= 1.1.1)
<batoms> but python-gdata 1.2.4 is in intrepid
<batoms> what gives?
<batoms> oops maybe i was wrong...its seems like intrepid has 1.0.9
<Viper550> oka, I got some questions on how something should be organized on here
<ripps> Why does the amd64 build of gmpc have to take 2 days before it builds?
<ripps> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/ppa/+build/1031725
<Viper550> I've got a project that has several big components, should the seperate stuff have different projects?
<Viper550> specifically https://launchpad.net/kba
<wgrant> ripps: It's because it was retried after it failed.
<wgrant> ripps: That sets the build score to 0.
<wgrant> ripps: That's normally OK... but there's a bug at the moment.
<wgrant> ripps: Basically, there is a test build of Ubuntu Karmic going on, and all of those builds have a score of 4, so they take priority over retries. This is a bug, which should be fixed soon.
<wgrant> ripps: You should be able to find somebody to rescore it tomorrow, or you could upload again.
<wgrant> Viper550: How integrated are the projects?
<wgrant> Would you ever want to run one but not the others?
<Viper550> they kinda all depend on eachother, but have their own unique ideals
<wgrant> Will different people be maintaining them? Will they have different release cycles?
<Viper550> I'm not sure actually
<Viper550> they have pretty tight links
<Viper550> you'll need flash for it, but http://www.qubicaamf.com/Files/sts08/index.html will be a competitor to this
<wgrant> Viper550: I think multiple projects might work well.
<wgrant> Given that there's hopefully a reusable library in there, and a GUI built on top of that, and other stuff.
<wgrant> But it's hard to say.
<eadmund> are those responsible aware that staging.launchpad.net is down?
<wgrant> eadmund: Probably, but I doubt staging is important enough for a sysadmin to work to fix it during a weekend.
<eadmund> righto. just figured i'd report it
<eadmund> in my day job, i would be in at night to fix it...but our customer is pretty demanding:-)
<eadmund> (and they pay for the privilege, of course...not quite the same thing as a free service)
<wgrant> eadmund: For the production service, sure, but staging is just a testing server.
<wgrant> Those are meant to break sometimes.
<eadmund> understood--just having a laugh. l8r
<mwhudson> yay, 50x error on edge
<wgrant> mwhudson: Where?
<mwhudson> an +edit-import page, of all things
<wgrant> Well, there was a Git-related change to that recently, so it's not terribly surprising, is it?
<mwhudson> no, i mean a "please try again" page
<mwhudson> not an oops
<wgrant> Ah, 502.
<wgrant> Those are also not terribly surprising, although that bug seems to be less common now...
<mwhudson> yeah
<leoquant> :( again an intimidating CTCP Version....not funny anymore...
<hyperair> leoquant: who?
<mdke> is there any way to remove a link between a branch and a bug report. there seems to be an erroneous one on bug 371751 (a typo on my part when using bzr commit --fixes)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371751 in openoffice.org "Open office 3.0 characters on main menu disappeared" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371751
<persia> mdke, Do you happen to have a pencil icon next to the branch representation?
<mdke> persia: no
<persia> pity then.  I thought I remembered seeing one from one of my branches.
<mdke> I have a dropdown whiteboard, but no edit
<persia> And that's in both the bug and branch views of the link?
<mdke> yeah
<wgrant> mdke: There's a Delete button once you drop down the whiteboard
<wgrant> (at least on the bug end of the link)
<persia> wgrant, That does more than just delete the whiteboard?
<wgrant> That is rather unobvious, though.
<wgrant> persia: I presume so...
<wgrant> I don't see how one can delete a whiteboard.
<persia> mdke, try it.  If it works, file a bug about it being unobvious :)
<mdke> wgrant: doh, it works :) thanks
<leoquant> hyperair i'am on +C
<hyperair> leoquant: what does that mean?
<leoquant> block ctcp requests
<leoquant> (i think) ツ
<leoquant> its in the freenode bible: Block CTCP.
<leoquant>  /mode <yournickname> +C
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to pull a bzr branch on a remote computer using ssh? It won't let me enter a password because it's show a pinentry  on the remote computer's gnome, but not the local computer
<ripps> nevermind
<geser> does somebody know why https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ulex/+builds lists the i386 and amd64 builds as pending while https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ shows empty queues for i386 and amd64?
<wgrant> geser: Bug bug bug.
<wgrant> geser: For some reason which I cannot fathom, the COPY ArchivePurpose is included as well as PRIMARY and PARTNER in SP builds pages... they build on virtual builders, so won't show up in the official distro stats.
<wgrant> (you can tell they're part of the COPY archive by the URL, and the build score of 4)
<geser> didn't notice that
<geser> I'll try another give-back and open an bug if it happens again
<wgrant> geser: A give-back of what?
<wgrant> You can't give those back.
<geser> a package from karmic
<wgrant> Right.
<geser> the pending builds from above is a give-back for karmic
<wgrant> geser: No, they're from the rebuild of karmic. There are failed builds for i386 and amd64 in the PRIMARY archive on that page.
<geser> I'm pretty sure that I've clicked on "retry" for ulex on i386 and amd64 to check if it builds now that dh-ocaml is in main and ocaml build too
<wgrant> It built a couple of days ago.
<wgrant> (failed to build, that is)
<wgrant> I just retried it, and it changed the right build record.
<geser> ah, so got tricked by the rebuild records which are also mentioned on this page
<wgrant> Yep.
 * geser wonders if it's intented that they appear there
<wgrant> I hope not.
<wgrant> Their rendering certainly needs to be changed.
<wgrant> I'm filing a bug now.
<alienbrain> Is keyserver.ubuntu.com working for anyone?
<geser> yes, http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ works here
<alienbrain> geser, thanks
<alienbrain> Weird, I'm getting: gpg: requesting key BF810CD5 from keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371; Then: gpgkeys: no keyserver host provided
<alienbrain> Command: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 B0BE17C2A0C914F086B7B8327D2C7A23BF810CD5
<wgrant> alienbrain: Drop the :11371
<alienbrain> wgrant, now getting: gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<geser> try hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> alienbrain: Your firewall is broken.
<alienbrain> Same :(
<alienbrain> wgrant, that's what I'm guessing
<alienbrain> First day in the office :)
<geser> so you can't also visit the keyserver url in a browser?
<alienbrain> geser, no, I can't
<geser> so it's probably your firewall
<gnomefreak> anyone here give me an idea on why i am unable to retry build or even why the build isnt happening? It says that it nereds building, the links that might hekp follows
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Because it's in a build queue, maybe!?
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/ppa  and https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/ppa/+build/1027374
<gnomefreak> wgrant: its been link this for a few days and its only amd64
<gnomefreak> s/link/like
<wgrant> You retried that build.
<gnomefreak> i did?
<wgrant> So it's prioritised below the rest.
<wgrant> You did.
<gnomefreak> i retried lpia(i think that is the name)
<wgrant> You also retried amd64.
<gnomefreak> i dont remember retying amd64 since i couldnt find it
<wgrant> Well, somebody has retried it.
<wgrant> And only you or a buildd admin could have.
<gnomefreak> hm
<gnomefreak> wgrant: well that would mean i retried it on the same day i uploaded it and i swear i dont remember doing that since retry was never an option for amd64. However it seems it will be retired tomorrow
<tansell-laptop> is there way to cancel a build?
<wgrant> tansell-laptop: No.
<wgrant> Not without direct access to the database, at least.
<geser> gnomefreak: when you currently retry builds, you have to be patient: bug 376681
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376681 in soyuz "Retried builds get prioritized below distro rebuild" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376681
<gnomefreak> geser: thanks,
<batoms> ive got a package in my PPA that's been in the rebuild queue for 11 hours..is this normal?
<batoms> i just saw the past few comments and it addresses exactly this....so nevermind
<sayakb> hai! can somebody help with ML spam trouble?
<persia> sayakb, Generally the mailing list admins help with ML spam trouble.
<sayakb> persia: its a LP ml..
<sayakb> so I should be asking barry?
<sayakb> ;)
<persia> sayakb, Right, which means that the registrant (or a delegate) should be the admin.
<persia> Oh, you mean something like lp-users :)  No, here is fine :)
<sayakb> ah-a.. https://edge.launchpad.net/~64-bit/+mailinglist-moderate is what is bothering me.. I get a lot of spam since the last month.
<persia> For that, you'd want to get in touch with the ~64-bit team leads.
<persia> Or do you mean that you get a lot of spam sent to the list?
<sayakb> yes, and I am one of the 64-bit leads
<persia> I think I've heard of another couple people complain about that: it seems that the spam filtering is left to the moderators.
<sayakb> since only admins can see +ml-approval, its not much of an issue, but the volume of spam is irritating
<persia> Something about wanting to avoid false-positives, I believe.
<sayakb> but this does not happen to the other teams I own/administrate..
<sayakb> plus, there is no way to ban s specific user as the spammers seemingly use the LP mailing system (the "contact this team" link?)
<persia> Hmm.  That gets beyond what I know.
<sayakb> okay, np. I have the spam messages on hold if an lp-admin would like to checkout.
<Viper550> okay, as I was discussing last night
<box02> hi
<ripps> is there any launchpad sysadmin here? A package in the gmpc-trunk ppa has been stalled since yesterday, just wanted to know what's up
<ebroder> I just added a new key to my LP account that I had just pushed to keyserver.ubuntu.com, and the e-mail I just received wasn't encrypted
<ebroder> Oh wait - maybe that was intentional. I've never seen a prompt for me to sign something with the key before
<intellectronica> ebroder: emails you receive from launchpad are not encrypted (what for? they almost always contain publicly available information). you can use the key you've added to, for example, sign the emails and packages you send to launchpad. it's required for some things (filing new bugs using the email interface, for example).
<ebroder> Before when I've added a new key, I've gotten an e-mail from LP encrypted to that key with a confirmation token
<ebroder> Oh - I know what's going on. This particular key is for signing only, so you can't encrypt to it :)
<ebroder> Points to LP for being more clever than me :)
<d1b> hi there i'm a member of the edge launchpad group and i was trying to request an invite to ubuntu one ... i can't seem to get past the openid login -> i'm not sure i'm meant to tho
<Hellow> How would I go about deleting a PPA?
<Kangarooo> who is able to make polls? I can't make poll in https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-users/+polls maybe only creator of that team can put who knows?
<wgrant> Kangarooo: Any team administrator can, as you would expect.
<Kangarooo> but if I have joined team I can't make poll.. :(
<wgrant> Kangarooo: No, you can't. That's quite deliberate.
<wgrant> Why would you want to?
<Kangarooo> maybe then I could suggest poll and then creator revievs is that poll god and then accepts or people randomly selected 30% of group revievs and accepts or rejects poll and if 51% is agreeng its usefull poll then its public.. ? ;)
<Kangarooo> to make faster better updates... to make people more helpful on what they want to see in next programm updates
#launchpad 2010-05-17
<Neo--> hm, with looking at source generally?
<spm> spiv: looking
<spiv> spm: thanks!
<spm> ahh. mondays. how I <3 thee
<spm> spiv: isn't happy happy; but is back.
<spiv> spm: try adding jet lag to your monday
<spiv> spm: it's working wonders for me atm! ;)
 * spm ponders.... hmmm. perhaps.... no.
<spm> heh
<spm> how was UDS then?
<spiv> Tiring!
<spiv> But good.
<VoltageX> Hi, any chance I could reclaim a very old Launchpad username?
<lifeless> if its yours, trivially.
<VoltageX> I no longer have access to the associated email address
<VoltageX> this was 2005/6 I think.
<lifeless> do you remember the password?
<VoltageX> no
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> well, you'll need to convince a losa that you're you; as you'll need a new account to open a tick on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad (which is where you should file the ticket), open a new account
<lifeless> once you convince em, you can reset the old password to be your new one and combine the accounts.
<VoltageX> ah, just managed to merge them
<kfogel> Anyone in the room here who has NOT ever edited the help.launchpad.net wiki?  If so, I'd like to borrow you for a quick experiment.
<VoltageX> me
<kfogel> VoltageX: thanks.  Got a minute, then?
<kfogel> VoltageX: basically, if you could go to https://help.launchpad.net/API/Uses and try to edit the last entry in that table (the one about OpenHatch), that'd be great.
<kfogel> VoltageX: just add two backticks `` between "Open" and "Hatch" in the note on the right side of the table, for example.
<kfogel> VoltageX: I'm expecting that you won't be able to edit, because editing now requires membership in the ~launchpad-doc team (for spam protection, sigh).
<kfogel> VoltageX: so if you CAN edit, and yet you are not a member of that team, then our spam protection is not working.
<kfogel> VoltageX: (I'm assuming you're not a member of that team, of course.  If you are, let me know.)
<kfogel> VoltageX: afk for two minutes, then back
<kfogel> VoltageX: gone? :-)
<cleary> hi folks, I've setup my first ppa, I've uploaded a source package with dput which succeeded, but I'm wondering how long it will take before I a) see the packages b) receive any sort of confirmation that something is happening?
<cleary> it's been ~8 hours so far
<VoltageX> kfogel: ack, wandered away
<VoltageX> do you still need assistance?
<VoltageX> kfogel: when I try to log into help.launchpad it seems to hang trying to connect about halfway through the login process
<akheron> cleary: I've always received the confirmation email within half an hour
<akheron> haven't uploaded anything in a month, though
<akheron> cleary: the system cannot send an email if your source package wasn't signed with a known PGP key, as it doesn't otherwise know which Launchpad user uploaded it
<akheron> so check that your package was signed
<Laney> kfogel: I can confrm that I'm unable to edit it
<ignorante> hi to all
<ignorante> i try to upload in my ppa rep a transmission package from maverick , compiled on my lucid
<ignorante> dput work , but i don't see my package on ppa and i don't receive email
<ignorante> i've used dch for put into changelog my email
<ignorante> debuild -S for sign my source
<ignorante> everythink seem to work
<ignorante> my custom backport .deb was installed on my system
<ignorante> but i can't share my backport on ppa with the world!
<ignorante> some ideas?
<noodles775> ignorante: If you've signed your package with an associated LP key (with the same email), as explained here https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors , then it is likely that the ftp server has an issue.
<bigjools> ignorante: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
 * noodles775 looks
<ignorante> noodles775:  i have read it before come here :)
<ignorante> i use bzr branch
<ignorante> my email work
<noodles775> Yep, checking the logs now...
<ignorante> what log?
<noodles775> internal logs to see the state of the ftp server (we've had some problems with it lately).
<ignorante> i wait you :(
<ignorante> i don't understand the problem
<noodles775> ignorante: There is a problem with the ftp server that we are experiencing (bug 414482).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414482 in soyuz "upload daemon poppy dies often" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414482
<noodles775> losa: could you please restart poppy please.
<ignorante> 1) download the src from maverick rep (apt-get source) 2) change the changelog (dch -i) 3) debuild -S 4) dput  ----> it true?
<ignorante> i follow launchpad guide
<ignorante> i need to dput it again?
<noodles775> ignorante: ok, try uploading again now... you should receive an email this time :)
<ignorante> Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<ignorante> Nothing more to do for transmission_1.93-2ubuntu3_source.changes
<ignorante> how can i upload again the same package?
<mthaddon> noodles775: could you elaborate a little - we're not getting any alerts about it
<noodles775> ignorante: please use the --force option.
<ignorante> thanks!!
<ignorante> how many time usually i need to wait before check if it work correctly?
<noodles775> mthaddon: the server doesn't die, it keeps running, but raises an exception every time. Is it possible to update the alert?
<noodles775> ignorante: 10mins should be fine.
<ignorante> thanks
<mthaddon> noodles775: is there a bug about it?
<noodles775> mthaddon: bug 414482 is the bug for poppy, do you want me to create a separate bug/rt for updating the alert?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414482 in soyuz "upload daemon poppy dies often" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414482
<mthaddon> noodles775: this bug is about the daemon dying, but that doesn't seem to be what you're describing
<noodles775> mthaddon: right, there are two different types of tracebacks on that bug, I'll update it.
<mthaddon> noodles775: I don't really see how we could update the alert - surely it'd be better to have the daemon quit if it's failing?
<noodles775> mthaddon: yes, I'm not sure what has changed that it now continues... but I'll look into it and update it.
<mthaddon> noodles775: please raise the priority on the bug as well since it's essentially turned this into a service that we can't effectively check
<noodles775> ack
<wgrant> There are two situations. Sometimes it crashes, sometimes it just does that client hook thingy. It has done both for as long as I can remember.
<mthaddon> well either way, that's a problem
<wgrant> Definitely.
<noodles775> Yep (and hi wgrant).
<mthaddon> noodles775: this is on germanium?
<noodles775> mthaddon: yes.
<mthaddon> ok, restarted
<wgrant> Morning noodles775.
<noodles775> mthaddon: oh, I assumed from the log (after a few successful processing completes, that you already had :/ This really needs to be looked into.
<noodles775> Thanks.
<intellectronica> wgrant: shall i test and land your approved branches?
<wgrant> intellectronica: Ah, yes, thanks for the reviews! Might as well start attempting to land them now... it'll take four tries each.
<intellectronica> heh
<noodles775> mthaddon: sorry, I should have checked the process-upload logs first, it looks like ignorante's package was uploaded fine, but an exception was generated while verifying the signature. (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/434851/ )
<noodles775> So the poppy exception was a red-herring.
 * noodles775 updates the bug.
<ignorante> noodles775: what say your log now, about my package?
<noodles775> ignorante: it says that an exception was raised while checking the signature (for transmission_1.93-2ubuntu3_source.changes), I can't yet see what the exception was, but will let you know.
<noodles775> mthaddon: the log is showing an OOPS being created, there are no oopses recorded for 2010-05-17 yet (well, that are synced)... do the oopses need to be synced manually? (this is for http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/434851/)
<mthaddon> noodles775: yes, they do - will sync now
<noodles775> Thanks mthaddon
<ignorante> but it's my fault?
<ignorante> i need to fix somethink?
<bigjools> ignorante: try re-uploading
<ignorante> again?
<ignorante> with "--force"?
<bigjools> yes
<ignorante> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434863/
<ignorante> ok?
<noodles775> bigjools, ignorante: afaics, there is an exception when the signature of the package is verified... the oops is now available, and ignorante it looks like your key has expired?
<noodles775> We should be emailing that out... Creating bug now.
<bigjools> heh
<ignorante> i use the same key for upload my bzr branch
<ignorante> it isn't expired..
<noodles775> here's the error that we're seeing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/434865/
<wgrant> ignorante: You would use an SSH key for uploading bzr branches.
<wgrant> PPA uploads use OpenPGP keys.
<wgrant> They are not the same.
<ignorante> it's true sorry
<ignorante> but i check now my key
<ignorante> seem to be good
<ignorante> will expire in july
<ignorante> what can i do now?
<noodles775> ignorante: what is your Launchpad username?
<wgrant> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xD0E5ABE0C546D661E9404EBB7D1270F7EE85F340&op=index
<ignorante> cento-autistici
<wgrant> Your key expired six months ago.
<wgrant> If you've updated the expiry date, you perhaps forgot to push it to keyserver.ubuntu.com.
<noodles775> Thanks wgrant.
<ignorante> omg
<ignorante> ok, upload new key done
<ignorante> try to re-send my .changes ?
<ignorante> wgrant: why i don't receive nothing about this problem? for example an email, somethink...
<noodles775> assuming you've re-signed them, sure.
<wgrant> Doesn't look updated to me, but it might not have synced yet.
<wgrant> ignorante: It can't authenticate the email, so it doesn't know who you are.
<wgrant> Er, changes file, not email.
<ignorante> i upload it again, can you check now if was an exception again?
<ignorante> it work
<ignorante> great :D
<noodles775> Great.
<ignorante> thanks a lot!
<ignorante> does exist some way to check last maverick packages upgrade?
<ignorante> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ don't work
<noodles775> ignorante: do you mean something like this: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission
<ignorante> no
<ignorante> your link is for a specific package
<ignorante> i want check if "some new packages" exist on maverick repository
<popey> ignorante: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/
<ignorante> great
<ignorante> but why my last link don't work?
<ignorante> but exist some way to know how many people use my ppa?
<jpds> ignorante: That's being implemented: bug #139855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139855 in soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
<ignorante> very last question :) i have a trunk branch bzr on launchpad. It's possible to close it for public? My code is under develop, i need bzr to share my work with other develop (my friend) but now the code not work. I wont a private branch.. if it's possible
<ignorante> .. or brach trunk is only public?
<maxb> Launchpad provides free services for open projects.
<maxb> Private branches are available to commercial subscription projects
<ignorante> ok
<soren> Are imports from github being blocked or something?
<soren> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~soren/filecache/trunk
<soren> Accessing the url it mentions in the log (http://github.com/rconradharris/filecache.git/info/refs) works just fine for me locally.
<james_w> gina hasn't pulled in the changes for https://edge.launchpad.net/debian/+source/dpkg-cross/+publishinghistory
<james_w> didn't it pick up changes made while it was down?
<lag> Hello #launchpad
<kfogel> VoltageX, Laney: thank you.
<lag> Would it be possible to take someone else's Launchpad ID? The one I want was opened in 2006 and it has not been used since.
<kfogel> lag: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/323
<lag> kfogel: Thank you
<kfogel> lag: np
<shtylman> I am trying to request a vcs import of Qt (uses git) but entering a "project" name of "Qt" says invalid value... yet the project does exist on launchpad... ideas?
<james_w> losas: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/106006 has bumped in importance now that LP is sending merge request mail via teams. Ubuntu developers will start complaining about the mail load, so could we get it fixed please?
<stas> hi everyone, I got some problems adding a subteam to another team, I keep getting  OOPS-1598B2068
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1598B2068
<stas> that page is protected btw
<Ursinha> stas, this seems to be bug 576388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576388 in launchpad-registry "oops Bad state transition from INVITED to PROPOSED" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576388
<stas> Ursinha: when the fix will be rolled on edge.? or its status is still unknown
<Ursinha> stas, it's triaged as low, don't know if something will be done anytime soon
<Ursinha> sinzui, ^
<stas> too bad, how do I propose my project as subproject than? :)
<sinzui> Ursinha, I know about. Since this has happen a few times in a few years. It is still low
<sinzui> In either case, the team/person is already in the correct state, the team just needs to accept the invitation
<shtylman> is it possible to vcs import particular git branches?
<shtylman> james_w: does launchpad vcs import support git branches that are not master?
<stas> Ursinha: thanks.
<Ursinha> stas, no problem
<james_w> shtylman: not currently
<james_w> it's close to being available I believe
<james_w> jelmer_: ^ ?
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> it will deff be something needed for projects that branch off at release
<ia> hello. Could anyone provide me, please, link to detailed step-by-step guide with examples about how to attach in project page at launchpad files (tarballs) for download? (I mean something like this - https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads , but a bit more detailed)
<jelmer_> james_w, shtylman: not at the moment, but we're close to being able to support that
<jelmer_> All of the ground work is there, but the UI bit is still missing. I hope to land that in the next month or so.
<kfogel> MrKanister: do you have a sec to help me with a quick wiki experiment?
<kfogel> ereslibre: can you help me with a quick wiki experiment?
<ereslibre> kfogel: hehe, I have no time right now, but tell me, I can try
<kfogel> ereslibre: I need to know if an "Edit" button shows up for you on help.launchpad.net and dev.launchpad.net when you're logged in.
<ereslibre> sure
<kfogel> ereslibre: thank you
<kfogel> ereslibre: if there _is_ an edit button, and you have time to try editing, that would be great (we would expect edit to fail, because of a new spam-prevention measure that I'm about to mail the list about).
 * ereslibre has slow internet... *sigh* waiting for login
<kfogel> ereslibre: \o/ network turnarounds yay
<ereslibre> kfogel: strange stuff happens here
<ereslibre> kfogel: I have logged in and I get where my username is supposed to appear this: "ereslibre-gmail-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount "
<kfogel> ereslibre: hmmmm, whoa.  And normally your launchpad account looks fine?  Let me check...
<ereslibre> kfogel: it got me to openid login, on launchpad I always login with my regular username
<kfogel> ereslibre: okay, at launchpad.net/~ereslibre everything looks fine.  So this must be specific to the wiki.
<MrKanister> kfogel: I have logge in, but I can not see an "edit" button
<MrKanister> I was at heko.launchpad.net
<kfogel> MrKanister: thank you (logged in on the wiki, right?)
<MrKanister> s/heko/help
<kfogel> ereslibre: this username weirdness might be related to what we did for the spam prevention, not sure.  You do/don't see an Edit button on the wiki?
<ereslibre> kfogel: nope
<kfogel> MrKanister: you're not seeing the username weirdness that ereslibre is seeing, right?
<MrKanister> kfogel: no, my username shows up top left as expected
<kfogel> ereslibre: hunh.  So I don't know what's up with yours.  If you want to send a screenshot to karl.fogel {AT} canonical.com, I'd be happy to forward this along to our admins and try to figure out what's happening.
<MrKanister> kfogel: By "wiki", do you mean wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<kfogel> MrKanister: sorry, no, I mean https://dev.launchpad.net/ and https://help.launchpad.net/, should have made that clear.
<ereslibre> kfogel: don't worry. launchpad isn't my work place, I just peek around sometimes. However, my login on launchpad itself is right, so I have no worries on that ;) thank you very much ;)
<kfogel> ereslibre: ok, np then
<MrKanister> kfogel: ok, I checked with dev.launchpad.net, too, and here I see an edit button
<kfogel> MrKanister: hmm.  And what happens if you try to actually make an edit?
<MrKanister> kfogel: That seems to work fine
<MrKanister> kfogel: see https://dev.launchpad.net/FrontPage: it read now "launchpad is (test) ..."
<kfogel> MrKanister: whups -- you were able to edit on dev.l.n, but not on help.l.n, even though you were logged in on both?  And only the former even showed an edit button?
<kfogel> MrKanister: wow.  Okay.  I'll go ahead and revert that change.
<MrKanister> kfogel: Yes. help: no edit button; dev: edit button + able to make changes
<kfogel> hey MrKanister, can you try the same thing on this page: https://dev.launchpad.net/FixBugs
<kfogel> (that page doesn't have certain #pragma access controls that the front page has, so it's a better test)
<MrKanister> kfogel: I see an "edit" button and have succesfully made the "test" change
<kfogel> MrKanister: thank you.  And one (last) test: in the help wiki, where you so far have *not* seen an Edit button, what happens at a sub-page like https://help.launchpad.net/API/Uses
<kfogel> ?
<MrKanister> kfogel: btw: the drop down list named "more actions" is aligned under "home | page info" and not next to "edit"
<MrKanister> kfogel: ok, no edit button at subpages
<kfogel> MrKanister: that's weird -- for now I'm not going to worry about it, because there are enough issues flying around with the access control already, but noted.
<kfogel> MrKanister: talking about the button placement, that is.
<MrKanister> the button placement seems to be only a problem, when you can see an "edit" button
<kfogel> MrKanister: okay, so summary is: on help.launchpad.net, you get no Edit button on front page nor sub-page.  On dev.launchpad.net, you get Edit button both types of places *and* you can actually edit too.
<MrKanister> kfogel: That is correct
<kfogel> MrKanister: thank you.
<MrKanister> kfogel: no problem
<rzr> hi
 * rzr needs help w/ his ppa, upload work, but it stuck there
<rzr> is this related to my key ? i shifted the experation date
<rzr> it used to work for ages
<maxb> explain "stuck"
<shtylman> when is building from branches gonna go live... I can't wait !! :)
<rzr> maxb: well nothing seems to happend (no mail no web), upload did not complain
<maxb> that almost always means there was a problem validating your signature, and without a valid signature, launchpad doesn't know who made the uploade
<rzr> maxb: how can i check ?
<maxb> you can check that your signature validates locally, or otherwise you'll need to get someone who can look at the logs to investigte
<rzr> maxb: how to check locally ?
<maxb> gpg --verify whatever_999_source.changes
<rzr> debsig-verify - Debian Package Signature Verification Tool
<rzr> ok
<rzr> Good signature
<rzr> seems that is caused by the expiration date
<geser> rzr: when looking at your key, I see that the ElGamal subkey expires in 2014 now, but all your uid expired in April (none has currently a valid self-signature)
<soren> Is there anything I can do to help get this import to work: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~soren/filecache/trunk ?
<soren> Oh, hang on..
 * soren pretends to scratch beard (which is not there)
<soren> Huzzah!
<soren> bug 581933, for those following at home.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 581933 in launchpad "Import from http://github.com fail, while ones from git://github.com work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581933
<rzr> geser: ok that's what i was fearing
<jamalta> in #launchpad-dev
#launchpad 2010-05-18
<Andre_Gondim> hi, is it possible to change the mail list behaver? when someone reply, that reply sents mail list, not to who sent the mail to list
<thumper> Andre_Gondim: normally it is an option in your email client
<Andre_Gondim> well, in mailman I have a option to change this, it will be very helpful if there is this option in launchpad mail list
<thumper> I don't think we have that option in Launchpad
<Andre_Gondim> no, we don't have, I want to know how to file a bug, to do this
<mwhudson> Andre_Gondim: tell all your users to use thunderbird 3, that behaves sensibly with the headers launchpad sends :)
<mwhudson> if you mean reply-to munging, people get very excited about that
<Andre_Gondim> mwhudson, I think the mail list needs to work in every situation. It's very nice the mail list works ok at thunderbird, but if I use gmail, I always needs to do reply to all
<mwhudson> Andre_Gondim: in general launchpad can only influence what the clients do, not control it
<mwhudson> Andre_Gondim: i'm not sure what you are actually asking for, a magical "make it work" wand-wave isn't realistic
<Andre_Gondim> mwhudson, I just want when I reply in mail list, just sent do mail list, not to the sender
<mwhudson> Andre_Gondim: you can't have that
<mwhudson> without munging reply-to
<mwhudson> which other people get very upset about
<ali1234> why would you even want that? you will lose unsubscribed people on the CC list
<Andre_Gondim> if someone just click on reply, just the sender will receive this mail, I want to everyone in mail list receive this mail
<ali1234> so click on "reply to all" problem solved
<Andre_Gondim> but this is not a solution is a workaround
<mwhudson> Andre_Gondim: what, concretely, do you want launchpad to change?
<mwhudson> this has been a problem with email, for oh, at least two decades
<mwhudson> probably much longer
<Andre_Gondim> mwhudson, I just want that behaver, like any mail list, when I click to reply, I reply to mail list only, not to sender
 * mwhudson stops trying 
<Andre_Gondim> maybe you don't get my point, forgets, I give up
<spiv> Andre_Gondim: "like any mail list" is far from true
<ali1234> no mailing list that i am aware of works like that
<spiv> Andre_Gondim: The Reply-to munging you want makes many people at least as unhappy as not munging.
<spiv> Andre_Gondim: it's sadly impossible to make everyone perfectly happy
<ali1234> including all the kernel lists
<Andre_Gondim> spiv, at mailman I have a option to do this, and all my users in mail list just needs to reply,
<ali1234> it's kind of a shame that nntp lost out to forums and mailing lists
<ali1234> i know there's gmane but that's not really the same as having everyone use nntp by default
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> clearly launchpad needs newsgroups!
<spiv> Nah, clearly everyone should just use twitter ;)
 * spm fires up the hell roasting fires for mwhudson to ... sauna in
<gour> morning
<gour> i'm responsible for a project at LP which got a bit neglected and found out there are some questions asked in 'Answers' section, which are not appropriate for the forum. what is appropriate action to do? Reject question 8which already received answers) or is it possible to delete it via 'reject' ?
<cleary> akheron: thanks for the reply re my ppa issue - I did sign the package, but ended up doing it with a personal, non-launchpad key. According to the launchpad doco, a key should have been auto generated for me on ppa setup, but I cannot see it anywhere - can you point me in the right direction?
<wgrant> cleary: The auto-generated key is used to sign the repository, and the private part is possessed only by Launchpad. You sign uploaded packages with an independent personal key.
<cleary> wgrant: ok, that's what I did
<gour> ok, i rejected question(s) and they are not listed any longer. :-)
<cleary> dput of the source package was succesful, but I did not receive any notification afterwards
<gour> any intention to provide some wiki for the LP projects in the future?
<cleary> wgrant: do I have to make launchpad aware of my personal public key?
<gour> (or one should use blueprints etc.)
<wgrant> cleary: Yes. Register it at https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys
<wgrant> Then upload again.
<lifeless> it would be nice for lp to autodiscover
<lifeless> and do an email-signing dance if someone uses a key it doesn't know about
<spm> lifeless: I believe that would be impossible, surely? ;-)
<wgrant> lifeless: Huh?
<lifeless> spm: why? If its in the global keyring
<wgrant> Email-signing dance?
<cleary> wgrant: thanks - the rest of the steps look to be nicely laid out. I should be right from here :)
<lifeless> wgrant: encrypted mail to user; signed email back to verify.
<wgrant> lifeless: Which user?
<wgrant> We have a key.
<spm> lifeless: you're not caught up on quotes then? 'Constructive trolling' no further comment.
<wgrant> But we don't know if the email addresses are good.
<lifeless> wgrant: the one matching their email address
<wgrant> lifeless: Yay spam?
<lifeless> wgrant: how so?
 * wgrant uploads 7000 packages with a key involving lifeless' email addresses.
<wgrant> Goodbye inbox :)
<spm> wgrant: you *have* missed your calling. that sort of evil? you should be in sysadmin.
<lifeless> wgrant: no user controllable content, so at most unwanted email, not spam or uce
<wgrant> lifeless: Oh, I'm sure any solution like this would attach the changes file.
<wgrant> Probably with Content-Disposition: inline, too.
<lifeless> wgrant: no way, different use cases.
<lifeless> wgrant: and it would enable spam. So no.
<wgrant> lifeless: You mean that LP should constantly poke the keyserver looking for matching keys as they show up?
<wgrant> Separately from the upload processor?
<wgrant> Not a bad idea, perhaps.
<lifeless> wgrant: for totally unknown keys, yes.
<lifeless> rather than EBLOWUP
<wgrant> Somewhat difficult, particularly given that this is SKS, and doesn't solve the common issue where the key isn't on the keyserver.
<lifeless> if you got an error saying 'key X was used to sign a package; please verify it by decrypting the attached content and followiong the instructions'
<wgrant> Better solution is to make SFTP poppy a reality, and then make it suck less.
<lifeless> wgrant: well, StevenK is on that
<wgrant> I know.
<gour1> any chance we'll have bug #240067 implemented at some time? it's strong 'cons' for putting our project(s) at LP :-(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240067 in launchpad-foundations "Launchpad needs a wiki" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240067
<spiv> At some time?  Yes.
<gour1> it is the main reason that we abandoded idea to use fossil-csm (which even has poor non-standard wiki)
<spiv> Soon?  Probably not, IIRC it's not yet on the roadmap.
<spiv> https://dev.launchpad.net/RoadMap
<gour1> yeah, i'm aware of it...it means, considering how things are progressing, it's better to forget about it and use some other hosting or do our own
<gour1> it's strange how LP is missing it...so many nice stuff and one (major) blunder
<magcius> I forget
<magcius> What does Launchpad have for patch support?
<gour1> since hg does not play nicely with fast-import, it leaves us with git (& github)  which i really do not like :-/
<magcius> gour1: I use git and github for code hosting, and Launchpad for everything else
<wgrant> magcius: Patch support?
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<wgrant> Merge proposals?
<magcius> wgrant: yeah, code review not tied to bzr
<gour> magcius: heh, i'd like integrated solution...otherwise, better to have everything on one's own site
<magcius> gour: to me, when you have an integrated solution, there's always some parts that can be done better
<gour> magcius: true, but it's less to admin
<wgrant> Well. Fix the parts that can be done better, so everyone benefits?
<wgrant> That seems like the optimal solution.
<wgrant> A good, integrated solution.
<magcius> wgrant: easier said than done
<wgrant> Indeed.
<magcius> if we get a wiki, there's going to be a hell of a wiki format war
<magcius> "MoinMoin!" "ReST!" "MediaWiki!" "DokuWiki!" "WikiCreole!"
<wgrant> All of the above.
<magcius> How? Some use the same syntax to mean two completely different things
<gour> considering it's python, having reST under bzr sounds good...otoh, any wiki is better than no wiki
<wgrant> <select> FTW?
<magcius> wgrant: ahahaha
<wgrant> Yes, messy.
<wgrant> But.
<magcius> wgrant: if you do that some guy is going to come along and say "Confluence needs love too!"
<magcius> wgrant: and some asshole is going to come around and say "if you support all wiki formats natively why not support all VCSs!"
<jml> mediawiki.
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: jml | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lifeless> magcius: in which case, atlassian can rewrite confluences parser + renderer in python and submit a patch to use it
<lifeless> jml: ping; reminding you to rename the testtools milestone and do other release stuff
<magcius> lifeless: I was thinking more of the case of "we want to convert our Confluence wiki to Launchpad!"
<jml> lifeless: thanks, but you don't need to remind me.
<lifeless> magcius: well, that should be easier :)
<lifeless> jml: ok, I couldn't tell if I did or didn't.
<magcius> Why aren't things like bugs and answers and stuff stored in a bzr branch anyway?
<lifeless> jml: I was looking at the testtools bugs with thumper earlier today and it reminded me.
<lifeless> magcius: VCS's with their single timeline and no delete model are a bad fit for such data
<magcius> lifeless: "their"? That's not "VCS"'s fault, that's bzr's fault
<lifeless> magcius: sorry, I wasn't including RCS or CVS as VCS's in this day and age.
<magcius> lifeless: what do you mean by "single timeline" and "no delete model"?
<thumper> gour: I'm working on a wiki in my spare time (like now)
<magcius> lifeless: does "single timeline" mean there's no branching, flat, just one commit after another?
<magcius> thumper: yay!
<lifeless> magcius: if you have a bug, and someone attaches a .iso, you might want to delete it.
<magcius> lifeless: ah
<magcius> lifeless: delete the file and commit?
<lifeless> magcius: but without rebasing (which is bad for trunk branches), you can't delete data from a VCS
<lifeless> doesn't delete the history
<magcius> lifeless: that's a bad thing?
<lifeless> still have to copy 720MB around every time you branch
<lifeless> as for single timeline
<lifeless> I mean that you don't want to have to merge everytime someone edits a different bug from a different machine
<magcius> ah
<lifeless> bug trackers are generally full of unrelated items
<lifeless> or related only by their id
<lifeless> but commits in a modern VCS are across all items, so you have a mismatch in the timeline - its per branch, not per item
<Peng_> Nonetheless, there are various bug tracking tools that store the data in your VCS, such as Bugs Everywhere.
<gour> thumper: you're the only one working on it?
<gour> Peng_: BugsEverywhere is not in very rapid dev
<Peng_> It was just an example, and it's the most-developed one I know of.
<gour> ahh...i was testing fossil...it is nice, but lack of standard wiki kills it badly...too bad LP lacks wiki as well
<EgYPaRaDoX> I am inquiring if there is the possibility to become an Ubuntu member through translating rather than developing?
<soren> EgYPaRaDoX: This is not really the right channel, but yes. Any and all contributions to Ubuntu count.
<soren> EgYPaRaDoX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<EgYPaRaDoX> sorn: I couldn't find the right channel actually
<EgYPaRaDoX> soren*
<persia> That's because there isn't a right channel
<persia> But any of the #ubuntu-* channels are probably a better place to ask in general.
<soren> Yeah. I wouldn't know where to send you :)
<james_w> #ubuntu-community-team would be best
<persia> Would it?
<soren> Is there a channel for translations?
<persia> #ubuntu-translators
<james_w> #ubuntu-translators IIRC
<soren> Then that one :98
<soren> Er..
<soren> s/98/)/
<EgYPaRaDoX> james_w: I appreciate your help
<EgYPaRaDoX> I need to ask another question, is it compulsory to register an OpenPGP key in order to become a member?
<nigelb> jml: I have the notes from the UDD session. want me me to put it up on gobby?
<jml> nigelb, that'd be great, thanks!
<nigelb> yaay for remote!
<jml> nigelb, yay indeed.
<nigelb> check now
<fta> uh?? https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1743263
<nigelb> jml: on gobby now :)
<jml> nigelb, ta
<jml> EgYPaRaDoX, to become a member of Ubuntu, yes.
<jml> EgYPaRaDoX, but you might not need to become a member
<jml> fta, I have no idea what to make of that. Perhaps bigjools or noodles775 might.
 * noodles775 is looking at the upload log, but it doesn't log anything indicating why it failed to upload.
<nigelb> jml: yes you need pgp key - sigh code of conduct
<nigelb> *sign
<fta> jml, i guess i can just retry but i don't understand what went wrong with it
<jml> fta, me neither
<wgrant> I am also confused.
<jml> nigelb, yeah, but not everyone in the world needs to sign the code of conduct.
<jml> wgrant, o hai
<wgrant> jml: You do need to to become an Ubuntu Member, though.
<jml> right.
 * nigelb assumed Ubuntu Member
<jml> that's what I said
<jml> "to become a member of Ubuntu, yes.  but you might not need to become a member."
<noodles775> fta: pls let us know if it fails to upload again - there has been some changes to that code recently (and will be more too).
<wgrant> Oh, right, sorry. Still a little jetlagged.
<jml> wgrant, np. :)
<EgYPaRaDoX> jml: I am talking about the use of OpenPGP, some countries have strict laws.
<fta> noodles775, yesterday, i had another like this one, it was jaunty/amd64. a retry worked.
<jml> EgYPaRaDoX, you can use GnuPG, if that helps.
<jml> EgYPaRaDoX, but if you want to become an Ubuntu Member, you have to sign the code of conduct. To do that, you need a GPG key on Launchpad.
<wgrant> In countries outlawing outlawing strong encryption, you would probably be unable to legally use Launchpad at all, given that it is served over reasonably strong SSL.
<EgYPaRaDoX> jml: OK.
<EgYPaRaDoX> wgrant: So I shouldnt be using launchpad?
<wgrant> EgYPaRaDoX: It depends completely on the laws that apply in your current jurisdiction.
<jml> EgYPaRaDoX, also, do you really want to be taking legal advice from a bunch of strangers on the Internet?
<EgYPaRaDoX> jml: Nope.
<wgrant> That too.
<EgYPaRaDoX> jml: I totally agree.
<EgYPaRaDoX> jml: I am just trying to be a member, I believe thats all the help I could get from here.
<jml> EgYPaRaDoX, cool. If you need any more help, let me know.
<EgYPaRaDoX> jml: OK.
<EgyParadox> jml: There is one thing also, I don't know where specifically I could get help. In other words , If I have some issue , I don't know which channel to join , canonical related?, launchpad related?, ubuntu related?
<jml> EgyParadox, it depends on what the issue is.
<jml> EgyParadox, if it's about using Launchpad, you are in the right place.
<jml> EgyParadox, if it's about Ubuntu development, then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ is your best starting point
<EgyParadox> jml: The problem is that I don't know who is responsible for what
<jml> EgyParadox, hmm.
<jml> EgyParadox, there's a lot of "who" and a lot of "what" – I'm not sure I'd be able to give a detailed breakdown of everything related to Ubuntu, Launchpad and/or Canonical
<EgyParadox> jml: I understand that the involvement of the the three together causes the situation to be bit complicated. If so , then I will ask anybody who can guide me for what I want.
<jml> EgyParadox, do you want something in particular right now?
<jml> EgyParadox, in general, if you ask in the wrong place, people will happily point you to the right one.
<EgyParadox> jml: Nope, is there a site where I can find information about the role of each of canonical, ubuntu , and launchpad?
<jml> EgyParadox, other than wiki.ubuntu.com or canonical.com, not really...
<jml> EgyParadox, in a nutshell....
<jml> EgyParadox, Ubuntu is a Linux distribution made by a whole bunch of people and partly funded by a commercial company called Canonical.
<jml> EgyParadox, To handle bugs, translations and pretty much anything related to developer collaboration, Ubuntu uses a tool called Launchpad
<jml> EgyParadox, which was developed by Canonical and is still largely funded by them.
<jml> EgyParadox, a whole bunch of free software projects and commercial projects also use Launchpad to handle bugs, translations and pretty much anything related to developer collaboration.
<jml> EgyParadox, these projects are sometimes related to Ubuntu, sometimes not.
<jml> EgyParadox, does that help?
<EgyParadox> jml: Yes.
<EgyParadox> jml: Is there a diagram showing how the three are related?, If there isn
<EgyParadox> If there isn't, is it possible to create one , since before I was totally confused.
<EgyParadox> jml: I am talking for other people to know.
<shtylman> when trying to upload to my ppa I get rejected with: The source mongodb - 1:1.5.2~acr1 is already accepted in ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<shtylman> my ppa does not have anything else in it
<shtylman> and that package doesn't exist in hardy... so I am confused...
<bigjools> have you uploaded it before?
<shtylman> for lucid.. yes... but I have since deleted it
<shtylman> cause I had something wrong with it
<bigjools> you can't upload the same version again even if you delete it
<shtylman> ... really?
<bigjools> the error's a bit misleading about hardy
<bigjools> yeah - apt clients don't like seeing the same file again with different contents
<shtylman> oh... I see
<shtylman> I will make a note to remember that :)
<shtylman> a followup question tho
<shtylman> lets say I upload this for hardy
<bigjools> it's in the FAQ :)
<shtylman> can I use the copy feature to make it work for lucid as well?
<shtylman> last time I uploaded for lucid and tried to copy.. it only let me copy binary
<bigjools> yep - but only if you copy with binaries
<shtylman> why is that?
<shtylman> doesn't it need to be rebuilt?
<bigjools> you can't rebuild the same version in a new series in a pool-based repo
<shtylman> and what if it does need to be rebuilt?
<bigjools> you'd end up with the same version with different contents trying to get published
<bigjools> if you need a rebuild
<bigjools> then you need to upload a different version to lucid
<shtylman> ahh
<shtylman> noted
<bigjools> most people do something like ~series on the version
<shtylman> but that means keeping different changelog files around..
<bigjools> the bzr ppa is a good example
<wgrant> The error message is not, in fact, misleading. https://edge.launchpad.net/~shtylman/+archive/acr/+packages?field.name_filter=mongodb&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter= shows that it was uploaded to Hardy then very quickly deleted 18ish hours ago.
<bigjools> 'fraid so
<bigjools> heh
<wgrant> The misleading one is the file with different contents message.
<bigjools> I should stop trusting people :)
<Kalidarn> if i delete a ppa will it destroy my launchpad account?
<shtylman> no
<Kalidarn> oh okay
<Kalidarn> so i can make a new ppa under the launchpad account and provide new packages
<shtylman> right
<Kalidarn> it's not like its had any packages in it for over 70 months
<Kalidarn> i mean days
<Kalidarn> and even then it wasn't public
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<falktx> hi
<falktx> i need some help
<falktx> it's the 2nd time i tried to compile a package in my ppa
<falktx> the packages actually compiles but the upload fails
<falktx> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/+build/1745010
<falktx> very weird error
<falktx> please help
<tsimpson> falktx: you have a typo in your debian/control, in the Package: vst-plugin-vopm
<tsimpson> "DDescription: VST Plugin Pack (dummy)"
<falktx> oh
<falktx> many thanks!
<falktx> how "debuild -S -sa" didn't detect that?
<falktx> it usually complains about everything...
<tsimpson> not sure
<tremolux> heya LP folks, if I've mistakenly nominated a bug for release, is there a way that I can revert that?
<beuno> tremolux, unfortunetely, no
<tremolux> beuno: ah well
<tremolux> beuno: thx  :)
<tremolux> beuno: does it make sense to mark the bug Invalid and just remake it?
<beuno> tremolux, I don't think so
<beuno> you can reject the proposal
<tremolux> beuno: hmm, not sure I need to...I actually want to add the series but I think I just don't have the permissions to?
<tremolux> beuno: got a sec?  I can show you
<beuno> tremolux, is this an ubuntu bug?
<tremolux> beuno: yes, bug 582529
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 582529 in tzdata (Ubuntu) "2010j available (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582529
<beuno> right, so only certain people can accept/reject the nominations
<tremolux> beuno: yeah, I need it to look like bug 572103
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 572103 in tzdata (Ubuntu Karmic) "2010i available (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572103
<tremolux> beuno: but I don't have perms to do that, correct?
<beuno> tremolux, correct
<tremolux> beuno: so, is it in fact correct for me to have nominated it after all?
<beuno> you need to talk to pitti
<beuno> well, I don't know what the current Ubuntu bug rules are
<tremolux> beuno: yep, I'll check with pitti tomorrow
<tremolux> beuno: thanks for your help!  it's much appreciated  :)
<beuno> tremolux, youz welcome
#launchpad 2010-05-19
<Chazz> How do you add a download for a project?
<tsimpson> Chazz: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads should help
<Chazz> thanks tsimpson! =)
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> who is the responsible fore mail list system?
<Damascene> *for
<spm> Usama: in what sense? ie what is the problem you wish resolved?
<Usama> message get killed by spam assassin if it sent by evolution
<Usama> I've tried many different ubuntu mail list and it seems it general thing
<Usama> if I sent it by gmail there is no problem
<spm> hrm. I use evolution for all my emailing and have no such problems at all with any of the lists
<Usama> so?
<spm> Usama: can you raise a question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion with as much detail as possible. ie which lists; which from email address and so on. if you can narrow it to date/times of when you've sent the messages that would also help. And how you know it's been rejected by spamassasin as well. ??
<Usama> wait a second
<Usama> spm, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AcucHxNN
<Usama> you really should have short url like fpaste one
<Usama> upaste.*
<spm> Usama: righto. In that case; I'd suggest you create an RT via rt@ubuntu.com with pretty much the same set of info I asked for above. but specifially date/times to help in tracking down. It may be possible to tweak values away from those that are causing that message to get trapped
<spm> is that the only one so far? or others?
<Usama> many other
<Usama> *s
<spm> heh. painful. either way, as much detail as possible. full headers. etc.
<Usama> so I should send the problem to rt@ubuntu.com. right?
<spm> right. it's a ubuntu lists problem; not a launchpad one. I recognise that the distinction isn't obvious, but it is real.
<Usama> ok thanks
<Usama> spm, done
<spm> Usama: thanks
<Usama> it's my pleasure
<Durazil> hello
<Durazil> On https://shipit.ubuntu.com/, I can't log out. And I can't ask for a CD's Ubuntu 10.04. Have you got a solution for me ?
<Durazil> ?
<Durazil> Please
<soren> What happens if you click the "log out" button?
<Durazil> I have an error
<Durazil> I must go. I come back in 1 hour.
<Durazil> hello
<Durazil> On https://shipit.ubuntu.com/, I can't log out. And I can't ask for a CD's Ubuntu 10.04. Have you got a solution for me ?
<Durazil> ?
<Durazil> I need your help please.
<spiv> Durazil: what error do you get?
<Durazil> No REFERER Header
<Durazil> A idea ?
<spiv> Durazil: restore your browser settings back to their defaults (possibly removing an add-on), or try a different browser.
<Durazil> I go to test
<Durazil> It's ok
<Durazil> Thanks
<spiv> Durazil: you're welcome.  Next time include more details in your initial question, it makes it more likely someone will know how to help.
<Durazil> Ok
<juris> can i send from gmail with witch is one is added in LP as my account email will LP recognize that if i send to bugnumber@bugs.launchpad.net email even if im not subscribed to that bug?
<intellectronica> juris: yes, you can send comments to bugs from gmail. you can't, however, file new bugs, because to do that you need to sign your email and you can't do that with gmail (unless you're using an extension like firegpg).
<juris> intellectronica, so to exising bug to witch i have not subscribed. also from email witch is one of my LP account emails email will be associated to my account? and if i send 19 files they will be added as one comment?
<intellectronica> juris: i must admit that i don't know about attachment. i think that should work. give it a try.
<juris> i could also add 19 files in LP but that will couse 19 emails to all subscribers so to make one comment will email help make 1 19file attachment?
<juris> ok intellectronica im now
<juris> i just sent but still not showing up. waybe waiting is needed?
<juris> WOW it worked like a charm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/53897
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 53897 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Disappearing panels/menus in Xubuntu (affected: 10, heat: 91)" [Medium,Triaged]
<kfogel> lifeless: ayt?
<nigelb> do we have an option to subscribe to a tag in malone?
<deryck> nigelb, not currently.  coming soon (i.e. next 2-3 months likely)
<nigelb> deryck: awesome, thanks :)
<assem> trying to access http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~benlau/prsnotereader/trunk/files over the past 15minutes; it keeps giving me the Please try again page; it said i should notify this channel :)
<maxb> losas: loggerhead needs you! ^^^
<mbarnett> thanks maxb, taking a look
<dmitchell> There seems to be an issue with the launchpad server - see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-addons/trunk/files anyone else having trouble?
<mbarnett> codebrowse should be happy again.
<dmitchell> Thanks - its works now.
<fta> uh?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/436262/
<squisher> Hi, I want to supply a package in my ppa for lucid, right now I onl yhave it for karmic. Can I do this without a separate changelog?
<bigjools> squisher: use the copy function
<squisher> bigjools: and when I upload a new version? I have to wait until it's uploaded and then copy it on the website?
<bigjools> assuming the same binary works on lucid, yes
<squisher> the copy function doesn't recompile? That seems a bit strange. In this particular case I don't expect issues, but still...
<geser> squisher: "copy" doesn't recompile, it only publishes it in the other release too (a recompile doesn't work with the archive layout (pool-directory))
<squisher> geser, hmm, say for example if the gtk2->gtk3 transition happens between releases, then this simple copy would fail
<squisher> but I guess otherwise it's fine
<geser> squisher: depends, if gtk2 is still available it might still work
<geser> if the former version vanishes after a library transition a rebuild (and therefore a new upload) is necessary
<squisher> geser: right true that. I forgot that the dependency name always changes when it becomes incompatible
<squisher> geser: thanks for the explanations btw
<soren> What's the process for getting a project imported from Sourceforge these days? Who to talk to?
<thumper> soren: which one?
<thumper> soren: and project, do you mean code, or bugs as well?
<soren> thumper: Actually, just bugs.
<soren> thumper: It's not one of my own projects. I'm just doing a bit of leg work for someone else so that I can offer them the path of least resistance :)
<soren> thumper: They don't want to import all bugs, by the way. Is it possible to do a selective bug history import?
<aliguori> Hi, is it possible to subscribe a mailing list to a project so that all bug traffic for that project goes to, say, the development mailing list?
<soren> aliguori: Yes.
<aliguori> soren, does it require any magic?
<aliguori> i don't see an obvious way
<soren> aliguori: Create a team for it, subscribe the team to the project's bugs, and set a contact address for the team.
<soren> aliguori: That's what we do for Ubuntu Server bugs.
<aliguori> soren, thanks, let's see if this will work..
<lifeless> kfogel: hi
<kfogel> lifeless: about documenting this recommendation of doing Launchpad development in a VM (you discussed with jml I think at UDS?): I've never done it, but do you know the name of a good VM package to refer to?
<kfogel> lifeless: or if you want to document it on https://dev.launchpad.net/Running, that's fine.  I'm happy to doc it, I just might need a couple of pointers.
<aliguori> soren, yeah, it's working nicely.  thanks!
<lifeless> kfogel: system tools -> virtual machine manager :)
<lifeless> ah, apt-get install virt-manager, its not installed by default
<soren> aliguori: Sure thing, man.
<lifeless> kfogel: and I'll answer any questions you have
<lamont> wgrant: does filecache-default/builddlog srsly get removed when the build finishes?
<wgrant> lamont: I was looking at that diff myself and thinking that it didn't.
<wgrant> But I imagined that you approved it.
<wgrant> But since you seem to doubt it, I might check the code.
<lamont> first I've seen of it
<wgrant> Hm, yeah, it does get removed on clean.
<lamont> and the lack of a /etc/cron.d file to remove it on reboot tells me that it's patently flawed
<wgrant> Indeed.
<lamont> then again, I did tell them that it was a blocker for any rollout, so I see they at least got a bit down the path
<lamont> I wonder - could I query the buildd over xmlrpc on localhost? or does it only accept one master?
<lamont> what I really want is just a "is there a build running _RIGHT_NOW_' check
<wgrant> I considered suggesting that when we were discussing it at UDS... but that implies parsing config files and stuff.
<wgrant> It would probably get pretty messy, although it is a good idea.
<lamont> -            extra_info = "%s not in %r" % (builder, self._builders.keys())
<lamont> -            return (BuilderStatus.UNKNOWNBUILDER, extra_info)
<lamont> +            return (BuilderStatus.UNKNOWNBUILDER, None)
<lamont> does that diff matter?
<lamont> what I just dumped on dogfood is the '-' case, his package is the + case
<wgrant> Er. That should be the opposite.
<lamont> oh right.
<lamont> reverse that. :D
#launchpad 2010-05-20
<lamont> and if anyone ever expresses a belief to you that launchpad rollout changes launchpad-buildd?  please help them understand the reality of it all.
<wgrant> I think everyone should know that by now.
<wgrant> But perhaps I am wrong.
<lamont> some people found out today
<lamont> or maybe yesterday
<wgrant> But yes, that UNKNOWNBUILDER diff is sane.
<wgrant> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~henninge/launchpad/bug-581746-serialization-error is the branch.
<wgrant> Nothing interprets the value master-side.
<wgrant> It's going to completely break some stuff if we ever get into a state where UNKNOWNBUILDER appears in production, but that was already the case, so this will only help with debugging.
<lamont> wgrant: ok then.  that tells me that what I deployed on dogfood is newer-than-his for everything he cares about
<wgrant> Yes.
<DBO> I am getting permission denied errors on my branches, something going on?
<courpse> Got a msg saying there wasa problem connectiong to the launchpad server.
<courpse> Says to report here.
<pifantastic> Anyone else getting a Permission denied (publickey) error when updating/committing from lp?
<pifantastic> Happening to everyone at our office right now
<bitmonk> yep
<pifantastic> Ah
<pifantastic> :(
 * bitmonk seconds that
<beuno> looking into it
<donri> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<donri> Trying to push.
<mwhudson> donri: yes, working on it
<donri> Thanks.
<mwhudson> donri: back up now
<mwhudson> pifantastic: back up now
<donri> Thanks
<pifantastic> Awesome, thanks mwhudson
<mwhudson> DBO: for you too
<DBO> mwhudson, I award you 10 internets
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: noodles775 | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ochosi> hi, i have a question regarding versioning. i'd like to provide a package for more than one version of ubuntu, how does that work? (googled around but couldn't find the answer)
<ochosi> is it as simple as removing the "lucid" in debian/changelog?
<noodles775> Hi ochosi, the Versioning section at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage  has some info.
<ochosi> noodles775, hm, had already looked there before but it seems i didn't see the important part
<ochosi> noodles775, thx
<noodles775> It explains there the procedure for (1) when you don't need to recompile (easier), (2) when you do need to recompile (currently a bit more of a pain).
<noodles775> Great.
<ochosi> i need (1)
<noodles775> OK, just make sure you upload it first to the oldest series, and then copy it (with binaries) to the newer series.
<ochosi> ah right
<ochosi> i uploaded my packages for lucid first...
<ochosi> so next time i guess i'll build them in karmic, right?
<ochosi> one more thing about debian/changelog: what version do i put there?
<ochosi> version == distribution version
<noodles775> whatever you upload to (ie. karmic)
<noodles775> (that determines the initial publishing)
<ochosi> ok, but if users in lucid install the package they could theoretically see that the package was initially built for karmic, no?
<ochosi> because the changelog wouldn't be updated
<noodles775> Yep.
<ochosi> nevermind, i guess it doesn't really matter :)
<ochosi> thanks noodles775
<noodles775> q jelmer
<noodles775> grr...
<jelmer> hi noodles775 :-)
<mdeslaur> so...how come when I look here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+patches?orderby=status
<mdeslaur> bug 130099 status is "New" but in the bug itself, it's "Won't fix"
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/130099)
<mdeslaur> is it tracking "New" from the debian bug?
<ccheney> anyone else having problems with LP oopsing a lot this morning?
<ccheney> (Error ID: OOPS-1601O2043)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1601O2043
<mdeslaur> ccheney: yeah, I'm getting OOPSes this morning also
<ccheney> mdeslaur: ok
 * deryck looks at the OOPS report
<ccheney> deryck: it looks like i can generate them at will if you need another report
<deryck> ccheney, nah.  Just waiting on that one to appear.
<noodles775> mdeslaur: yeah, it's probably getting the status of the first bug-target.
<mdeslaur> noodles775: that's not good :(
<noodles775> mdeslaur: I haven't checked the code... deryck might know off hand (being a bugs person :) ).
<deryck> mdeslaur, noodles775, yeah was typing.... just typing slow. :-) the patches view is using the default bugtask, in this case debian.  Does this really cause a problem?
<mdeslaur> deryck: well, it makes the query kind of useless as most of the results are already released, invalid, or won't fix
<wgrant_> Don't you really want an advanced search in Ubuntu's patches view?
<mdeslaur> wgrant_: yeah, that would be better
<mistrynitesh> getting a
<mistrynitesh> sorry
<deryck> mdeslaur, I guess, too, it's a question of if one task is closed should the bug still be listed as open in the +patches view, too.
<mistrynitesh> getting a 'Timeout error' when changing status of a bug
<deryck> mistrynitesh, I suspect this is gmb's fault ;)
<mistrynitesh> Error ID: OOPS-1601N2057
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1601N2057
<deryck> gmb, ^^ related to heat queries perhaps?
<mdeslaur> deryck: I think when the ubuntu tasks are all closed, the bug shouldn't be listed as open any longer
<deryck> mdeslaur, right, but as a generic team view of patches, how do we work out that you only care about ubuntu-related bugtasks, since the view is on the bug, not the task level?
<deryck> granted the team has "ubuntu" in the name :-)  but to make this generically work, it's a bit trickier, I think.
<mdeslaur> deryck: I don't know how this should be resolved. All I know is I would like to see which bugs that are open for ubuntu that the team is subscribed to that have patches.
<gmb> deryck, Hmm. Not sure. Looking now.
<gmb> deryck, Though, probably, come to think of it.
<deryck> gmb, lots of timeouts in the last few minutes with bug activity.  Perhaps those queries transactions were locking out other activity?
<gmb> deryck, Hmm. Possible. Should be passed now.
<gmb> mistrynitesh, Can you try updating the status of the bug again please?
<gmb> The problem should hopefully have passed by now.
<mistrynitesh> gmb: did it just a moment ago, still the same
<deryck> mdeslaur, yeah, so I think in that case a query against ubuntu is better as wgrant_ notes.
<gmb> Hmm...
<deryck> thought I'm keen to have +patches view be as generically useful as possible.
<gmb> mistrynitesh, That's very odd. What status are you trying to set? Let me see if I can achieve the same result...
<mdeslaur> deryck: ok, I'll try that, thanks
<mistrynitesh> gmb: bug 545843 trying to change the status to 'incomplete'
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 545843 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "distribution upgrade fails (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545843
<deryck> mdeslaur, np
<charlie-tca> gmb: I have the timeout errors also, trying to set to invalid
<charlie-tca> also getting a timeout just adding a comment
<deryck> I think the query was only just now killed.  right gmb?
<gmb> deryck, Yes.
<gmb> mistrynitesh, Can you try one more time for me?
<mistrynitesh> gmb: sure
<mistrynitesh> just a moment
<mistrynitesh> gmb: success!
<gmb> mistrynitesh, Cool.
<leonardr> doctormo, who can i talk to about upgrading the version of launchpadlib packaged with lucid? i don't think it's you, but i know you know who it is
<james_w> leonardr: any Ubuntu developer can help you
<james_w> leonardr: Luca and I have dealt with it the most
<leonardr> james_w: this is re: bug 581652, which you've commented on. i'm fine with putting a post-0.9.14 version of lazr.restfulclient into lucid. that will solve the problem for pretty much everyone
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 581652 in lazr.restfulclient "Handle HTTP 304's correctly (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581652
<leonardr> if you can do it, that'd be great. if you need me to answer any questions i'm happy to help
<james_w> leonardr: just sticking a new version of lazr.restfulclient in to lucid isn't necessarily easy, or the right thing to do
<james_w> leonardr: we are free to fix bugs in lucid though
<james_w> and any older releases
<leonardr> james_w: that's what i was afraid of. that's why i didn't originally say in 581652 "just upgrade the lucid version"
<leonardr> 0.9.14 has two changes. the first is to make lazr.restfulclient capable of handling certain documents if launchpad serves them
<leonardr> the second is to change the User-Agent so that launchpad knows to serve those documents
<leonardr> to fix this bug we would have to port both changes. it's complicated by the fact that if you just use the version in lucid forever, you will never have this problem
<james_w> leonardr: two changes with respect to what?
<leonardr> with respect to lazr.restfulclient 0.9.13
<james_w> leonardr: but that's not the version in lucid
<james_w> 0.9.11
<leonardr> i'll check, but the stuff in 0.9.12 and 0.9.13 is probably not essential
<james_w> and I don't believe we have to apply both those changes
<james_w> can't we just stop it choking on the 304s that httplib2 will give it once a Cache-Control header is in the cache?
<leonardr> you're right, maybe we can just make lazr.restfulclient handle those documents. but that would be very difficult to test if the documents must pre-exist in the cache
<leonardr> james_w: you might be able to backport just this revision: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436801/
<leonardr> (r94 of lazr.restfulclient)
<leonardr> and there are tests for it, so my earlier worry was unfounded
<james_w> yes, that would probably be enough
<doctormo> leonardr: I theni that's the MOTU who pushes it to debian
<doctormo> But I
<doctormo> m not tottally confident on the packaging side of things
<leonardr> doctormo: i think james_w is handling it?
<shtylman> the vcs import tool cannot handle: git://gitorious.org/+qtwebkit-developers/webkit/qtwebkit.git
<shtylman> it fails to import that git repo
<james_w> leonardr: I'm not working on it currently
<leonardr> james_w: sure, but is it something you're comfortable dealing with eventually?
<leonardr> or should i find someone else?
<jelmer> shtylman: what's the error it gives?
<shtylman> jelmer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436813/
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact:  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<shtylman> jelmer: fyi https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qtwebkit/trunk
<james_w> leonardr: I could do it, but I don't know when I would get to it.
<jelmer> shtylman: It's a known issue for which a fix is available; the fix will hopefully land in lp:launchpad this week.
<jelmer> shtylman: If you can't wait that long you should be able to create a manual import using bzr-git (which is also what launchpad uses)
<leonardr> james_w: no problem, i'll just assign bug 581652 to you and leave a comment outlining the situation. i'm in no hurry--the bug doesn't affect me
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 581652 in lazr.restfulclient "Handle HTTP 304's correctly (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581652
<shtylman> jelmer: I can wait... thanks :)
<jcastro> deryck: I added what I think are actions from the notes to this spec: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-launchpad-upstream-improvements-bugs
<jcastro> deryck: please feel free to mangle accordingly
<GarrettS-MSFT> Is there a launchpad admin, or someone who knows one hell of a lot about LP that could assist me in getting a grip on the best way to work with LP, multiple projects, multiple developers, etc?  The user guide is great, but our project is about to start getting complicated and I'd like to shortcut the learning curve.
<bitmonk1> GarrettS-MSFT: it's pretty straightforward.  what's about to get complicated that you don't know how to solve?
<GarrettS-MSFT> I've asked for a project group to be created, as we're starting to develop multiple projects that should be handled seperately. I'm wondering if each project should have a team, or is one team for all projects correct.
<bitmonk1> i think whatever works for your needs is 'correct'.
<GarrettS-MSFT> and should the trunk branch owner be the team
<GarrettS-MSFT> LOL
<bitmonk1> i'm absolutely serious, if there was only one way to do it, you wouldn't be granted an option.
<GarrettS-MSFT> We're all pretty damn new to LP, and since we're starting all of the code from scratch, we've got little experience with making the choices.
<bitmonk1> the trunk branch owner should probably be a team, but it might not be the overarching team, you could have a 'review' team which merges branches into trunk, for instance ..
<GarrettS-MSFT> So if we have multiple teams working on multiple projects, we should create small 'LP teams' for each one, which own the branch?
<bitmonk1> that can certainly have value.  i'd browse around some of the big projects on LP as examples .. FireFox, for instance, is fully managed by the Mozilla Team, there is no sub-team, but I know there are some projects with more finely grained controls ..
<bitmonk1> it may facilitate collaboration to have less complicated access control.. and you can change it whenever you want..
<bitmonk1> nothing is really written in stone except the project name afaict.
<GarrettS-MSFT> LOL... which is funny, because I only figured out that we wanted a project group this week.
<GarrettS-MSFT> and it should have been called CoApp instead of our first project (which should have been coapp-engine or something)
<chx> It seems I can't contact to launchpad with bzr :(
<chx> Lately LP seems to be a bit wonky?
<flan> One of the projects I work on encountered some intermittent problems with pushing last night.
<flan> (I don't know if they're ongoing or not)
<flan> America-timey last-night.
<chx> yeah it's back
<deryck> jcastro, sorry I never responded.  I'll long now at the spec.
<deryck> I like the liberal use of the word "Investigate" ;)
<jcastro> :)
<deryck> I think it works as is.  We can chat later about investigation findings and updating then.  cool?
<yofel> does anyone here have an idea why soyuz would build an ANY package on i386 only? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-kinterbasdb/3.3.0-2
<jcastro> deryck: yeah, sounds good, jono asked me to clear up "investigate" so I'll flesh that out a bit and then you can just fix it up how you'd like
<deryck> jcastro, yeah, I think a couple of them we could just commit to.
<deryck> jcastro, and others are a bit ambitious, so maybe having a design doc on the feature would be a worthwile outcome.
<jcastro> deryck: yeah
<jcastro> oh I am totally prepared for POSTPONED for a bunch of them
<jcastro> but I might as well ask, heh
<deryck> heh, fair enough.
<deryck> But if it's worth doing, something along the path to done would be useful.
 * deryck is out for the day
#launchpad 2010-05-21
<mhall119> can you make blueprint dependencies across projects?
<thumper> mhall119: not really
<napster> I would like to change my password for my bzr branch. How can I do this?
<noodles775> Hi napster. I'm not sure what you mean? Do you want to change the password for the SSH key that you use to access bzr branches in Launchpad? (ie. https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys)
<napster> noodles775, Yes
<spiv> napster: If you're using OpenSSH, then "ssh-keygen -p" should let you do that I think
<napster> spiv, Hmm how can I make sure I'm using openSSH?
<noodles775> apt-cache policy openssh-client
<noodles775> napster: ^^^ it will tell you whether openssh-client is installed (and what version)
<spiv> noodles775: assuming they are on ubuntu or debian...
<napster> spiv, noodles775, Thank you
<noodles775> spiv: ah, yes - my assumption :/
<spiv> napster: easiest answer is probably "try it and see".  OpenSSH is almost certainly what you're using if you're using anything other than Windows, though.
<napster> spiv, okey
<rowinggolfer_> mrevell, is launchpod officially finished?
<rowinggolfer_> or just a massive hiatus.
<rowinggolfer_> I REALLY hope it's the latter.
<mrevell> rowinggolfer_, For now, yes. jml have touched on ideas for a replacement. We're meeting up soon, so will discuss it then. Any ideas appreicated :)
<rowinggolfer_> mrevell - that's great news.
<rowinggolfer_> from my perspective, just more of the same would be great.
<rowinggolfer_> I know for you guys you are talking about work... but for end-users it really makes us feel connected.
<jcastro> abentley: you're working on daily builds right?
<abentley> jcastro, right.
<jcastro> abentley: ok so I'm working on a list of upstreams who we'd love to have or have shown interest
<jcastro> abentley: can you fill me in on the roadmap for launching this or point me to a spec or something? I need to spin up on what you guys are doing
<abentley> jcastro, I've forwarded you an email with our current status.  We are in the middle of deploying sourcepackagerecipe builds, and I am working on implementing daily builds.
<jcastro> awesome
<abentley> We don't have a formal roadmap, but we have running code :-)
<abentley> But if there's any information I can give you, I'm happy to.
<kirkland> bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 502: Bad Gateway
<kirkland> ideas?
<BlackZ> has launchpad problems? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/437361/
<kirkland> (working now)
<abentley> kirkland, that's usually a temporary failure.
<l0nwlf> how to get a branch behind proxy ? I get the following errror : 19:30:16 l0nwlf-MBP:Movies $ bzr branch lp:~rdmurray/python-email6/policy-and-header-refactor
<l0nwlf> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Operation timed out
<l0nwlf> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<l0nwlf> Hg/git works fine though :(
<BlackZ> it's working now!
<kirkland> abentley: thanks!
<napster> Is lightworks hosted on lp?
<tsimpson> napster: you can search at https://launchpad.net/projects
<napster> tsimpson, No results
<napster> I thought any new names might be there
<tsimpson> it's only there if it's registered in launchpad
<napster> tsimpson, Hmm.. Thank you...
<bilalakhtar> People, how to register a distro in lp?
<bilalakhtar> The project "sabily" is a disto
<tsimpson> you need to talk to the LP admins about it, either here or file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<nigelb> who reviews code import?
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: you mean imports from types of VCS?
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: yep
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: For this, contact the https://launchpad.net/~vcs-imports team
<nigelb> thanks :)
<idnar> argh, I can't disable email for a team I'm a member of anymore?
<bilalakhtar> idnar: I didn't understand you
<idnar> I created a user for some of our automated stuff to use, and added it to a team, so that it has access to the relevant private branches; but I don't actually want to get all of the Launchpad email for that team
<idnar> I thought I had that disabled somehow, but apparently I was just filtering some of it out
<davidstrauss> I just got creepy email from someone who's spamming (if that's the right word) Launchpad users.
<sinzui> davidstrauss, from Yiqing Yu?
<davidstrauss> sinzui: yes
<davidstrauss> sinzui: i assume pretty much everyone has gotten one
<sinzui> I am contemplating a suspension. I think I should contact him about etiquette and see if he apologises.
<davidstrauss> sinzui: I would appreciate that. I would also appreciate him not sending me emails that consist of a giant image with text.
<davidstrauss> sinzui: Plus, his research is being done in a totally unscientific way.
<sinzui> I spent most of my time reading that insanity looks for devious spam
<davidstrauss> yu
<davidstrauss> yup
<nigelb> sinzui: who exactly can I poke about a code import that needs review?
<nigelb> especially to escalate or whatever
<sinzui> nigelb, abentley and rockstar
<nigelb> aha, thank you :)
<sinzui> nigelb, thumper too, but I think this is his Saturday morning
<rockstar> sinzui, well, anyone on the code team can approve a code import.
<rockstar> nigelb, how can I help?
<nigelb> rockstar: can approve https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-burning/cdrdao/trunk ?
<nigelb> btw, new folks on lp team or just old folks I didn't know about ;)
<rockstar> sinzui, er, I meant any on the lp team.
<rockstar> nigelb, I need to remember how to use CVS real quick, but I suspect there might be an issue with the "login" part of the end of that.
<nigelb> rockstar: oh! but thats the same command the source forge cvs thing says
<nigelb> and it works for me
<nigelb> i.e. locally
<rockstar> nigelb, yeah, but we don't want to have to login.  We need an anonymous access.
<nigelb> rockstar: the access is anonymous acess, the password is just empty when I do it locally
<nigelb> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cdrdao/develop
<rockstar> nigelb, huh.  I know we import from sourceforge, but it wants a password.
<nigelb> rockstar: does your interface let you give a blank password?
<rockstar> nigelb, no.  We're using cscvs to do the import
<nigelb> rockstar: so I need to find a way to access it anonymously without a password?
<rockstar> nigelb, that would be helpful.
<nigelb> rockstar: hm, I'll try to mail the devs.  Nothing more possible I suppose.
<rockstar> nigelb, I can't imagine we haven't hit this before, but I haven't personally, and abentley isn't around to consult...
<nigelb> rockstar: ok, I'll talk to you folks on Monday and probbly think of how this works?
<nigelb> rockstar: can you try pserver:anonymous@cdrdao.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/cdrdao checkout?
<rockstar> nigelb, that's what I tried first.
<nigelb> oh, sigh
<nigelb> rockstar: I suspect its some kind of move to stop us from doing code import :(
<nigelb> every source forge project seems to have the 'Just press Enter at the password prompt'
<nigelb> rockstar: we're both missing something. Is it posible to see what other projects import from cvs?
<nigelb> hm, https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/xsb/trunk seems to work
<nigelb> abentley, rockstar: take a look at this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/cdrdao/vcs-import
<abentley> nigelb, rockstar: looking
<abentley> nigelb: cvs [checkout aborted]: connect to anoncvs.gnome.org(67.215.65.132):2401 failed: Connection timed out
<nigelb> abentley: huh? I thought it was sourceforge
<abentley> nigelb, sorry, cut and paste error.
<nigelb> abentley: it still failed?
<abentley> nigelb, no, it looks good so far.
<nigelb> abentley: awesome, thanks :)
<nigelb> rockstar: it was my mistake earlier. should have skipped the login command :D
<abentley> nigelb, the output looks pretty strange: https://pastebin.canonical.com/32611/
<abentley> nigelb, never mind
<nigelb> abentley: no access to that bin :/
<abentley> nigelb, approved.
<nigelb> abentley: yay, thank you!
<abentley> nigelb, I like that bin because it remembers my name.
<nigelb> well, nice bin, but its only for you folks I guess.  It can't be used outside canonical is my guess
<abentley> nigelb, this is true.
<abentley> nigelb, but I said nevermind, so...
<nigelb> hehe ;)
<nigelb> no problem.
<tcole> anyone here involved in wsgi-oops?
<soren> What's the trick to create a private team? Ask nicely?
<lifeless> IIRC you need a commercial entitlement
<lifeless> bac: is the dude to speak with
<soren> lifeless: Oh, I see.
<soren> lifeless: Cool, thanks.
<lifeless> they are pretty cheap
<lifeless> but thats the quid pro quo : all open, and we contribute the resources because its ecosystem, or as much private as you want, but you pay for the resources
<lifeless> roughly. details subject to me being totally wrong. etc.
<soren> lifeless: Cool, thanks.
<ChrisWoollard> Help....
<ChrisWoollard> I have a problem with launchpad..... Specifically I have some translations in launchpad that have changed their status from translated to needs review.
<ChrisWoollard> 940 of them to be precise
#launchpad 2010-05-22
<arand> I've got this list of five or so, small ui/functionality changes that I think makes sense. Should I report them all individually, even though some of them (might) be minor?
<lfaraone> How can I determine the size of the Ubuntu archive for lucid and a single arch (i386)?
<chalet16> how can i know my status after upload package?
<nigelb> chalet16: where are you uploading it to?
<chalet16> I have use dput to upload to ppa
<chalet16> but nothing appear in launchpad website
<nigelb> what is your launchpad ID?
<chalet16> chalet16
<chalet16> https://launchpad.net/~chalet16/+archive/chalet16
<nigelb> when did you push it via dput?
<nigelb> please check your email, once you get a accepted mail, it will show up on LP
<chalet16> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net method = ftp incoming = ~chalet16/chalet16/ubuntu/
<chalet16> oh
<chalet16> ok
<chalet16> i found email now
<chalet16> thank yos
<chalet16> *you
<nigelb> :)
<chalet16> It tell me that " Unhandled exception processing upload: chalet16@y400-ubuntu is not a  valid email address."
<chalet16> I have to only change .changes and sign again?
<chalet16> ok i will try it now
<chalet16> thanks you
<nigelb> yep, try pushing again
<wgrant_> ChrisWoollard: You should actually correct the address in debian/changelog, then rebuild the package.
<ChrisWoollard> wgrant_: Thanks for the info. Which package do i need to look at?
<wgrant_> ChrisWoollard: Sorry, tabfail -- my real target left beforehand.
<ChrisWoollard> wgrant: thanks.
<nigelb> hm, after uploading to a ppa once, I got a build error and uploaded it again
<nigelb> but it gets rejected
<nigelb> I don't understand what the LP wiki means as a solution for the rejection
<nigelb> "regenerate the source upload using it, debuild -S will do it, note that there is no need to include the original tarball in the upload, a reference to the right file will suffice; "
<nigelb> what does it mean? I got the pristine tar from the ppa and what do I do with that?
<krkhan> i am following all steps mentioned on https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests, have checked multiple times and everytime i reach the last step i get a 401 authentication error saying "Unknown access token (xxx)" where xxx is the access token just received with a 200 status from edge.launchpad.net/+access-token
<krkhan> can anyone point out what am i doing wrong
<chalet16> I have patch my source package (qt4-x11) 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5 and then i have reversion it to 4.6.2-0ubuntu5chalet1 (as in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage) but my package version is lower than current version, what i'm wrong?
<chalet16> or suffix must be extactly "ppa" ?
<tsimpson> chalet16: you missed the epoc (4:)
<tsimpson> *epoch
<tsimpson> 1:x.y.z is _always_ greater than x.y.z
<chalet16> oh
<chalet16> ok
<chalet16> thanks you
<tsimpson> :)
<chalet16> what "4:" prefix mean?
<chalet16> *what does ^
<tsimpson> just that, at some point(s) in the past, a version was uploaded and then an older version was required instead
<tsimpson> for example, if you upload a version 2.3.4 to a distro during development, but it turns out that it's broken, you can upload 1:1.2.3 and it'll be "higher" than the other version
<chalet16> ok
<chalet16> thanks
<tsimpson> the only downside is that the '1:' is now permanent, <any number>:<any version> is always greater than <any version>, even if the real version number would be higher
#launchpad 2010-05-23
<lvh> Hello!
<lvh> Why do Blueprint names start with their project?
<lvh> Why aren't blueprints project-local in the first place?
<wgrant> lvh: They are project-local.
<lvh> Huh. I must be misremembering behavior I thought I saw then :-)
<wgrant> I just created two with the same name in different projects on staging.
<lvh> I guess it was because I was looking for blueprints to link to a branch and the keyword was a common english word
<lvh> then again, a branch being linked to someone elses blueprint could make sense
<MTecknology> Is there any way to easily make a kernel in a PPA? only one version of the kernel, only one .config?
<wgrant> MTecknology: You should probably ask the kernel maintainers.
<bitmonk1> MTecknology: look at kernel-package in debian / ubuntu, provides make-kpkg command for creating kernel debs.
<bitmonk1> then, you should be able to jam that into a ppa just as any other deb.  not sure if there is a more specialized tool for straight LP
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: oh.. nifty - I'll have to try it :)
<wgrant> You'd probably be better off using the normal kernel packaging in PPA mode.
<MTecknology> wgrant: I was trying to find some idiot proof wiki for it
<bitmonk1> MTecknology: ubuntu wiki should have something on building a deb in general
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: I'm trying with make-kpkg - removed some bloat - make clean && rm -R .git - then put it out to my dev system and ran make-kpkg clean and now I'm trying fakeroot make-kpkg--append-to-version=-foo kernel-image kernel-headers
<bitmonk1> sounds like you're on the right track ..
<bitmonk1> don't forget to hit /etc/kernel-package.conf and put your info in as maintainer
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: thanks
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: just realized I haven't run make oldconfig yet :P
<bitmonk1> MTecknology: have you created a ppa yet?
<bitmonk1> and, in general: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: ya, I have one
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: I've used it for some apps - never a kernel though
<bitmonk1> should be no different.
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: I suppose once make-kpkg runs it makes everything needed for debuild
<bitmonk1> if it is then, i'm interested to know how.  i have been meaning to package some xen kernels for a while..
<bitmonk1> make-kpkg should give you a .deb
<bitmonk1> or three
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: yup - but I can't just run dput on a .deb?
<bitmonk1> what distro are you on?
<doctormo_> [19:56] *** The topic was set by noodles775!~michael@canonical/launchpad/noodles775 on 20/05/2010 11:32.
<doctormo_> [19:56] *** Channel URL: https://launchpad.net
<doctormo_> [19:57] *** Channel modes: no colors allowed, no messages from outside
<doctormo_> [19:57] *** This channel was created on 26/11/2006 01:42.
<doctormo_> [20:08] <bitmonk1> MTecknology: ubuntu wiki should have something on building a deb in general
<doctormo_> [20:10] <MTecknology> bitmonk1: I'm trying with make-kpkg - removed some bloat - make clean && rm -R .git - then put it out to my dev system and ran make-kpkg clean and now I'm trying fakeroot make-kpkg--append-to-version=-foo kernel-image kernel-headers
<doctormo_> [20:12] <bitmonk1> sounds like you're on the right track ..
<doctormo_> [20:13] <bitmonk1> don't forget to hit /etc/kernel-package.conf and put your info in as maintainer
<doctormo_> [20:13] <MTecknology> bitmonk1: thanks
<doctormo_> [20:14] <MTecknology> bitmonk1: just realized I haven't run make oldconfig yet :P
<doctormo_> [21:03] <bitmonk1> MTecknology: have you created a ppa yet?
<doctormo_> [21:03] <bitmonk1> and, in general: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<doctormo_> [21:03] <MTecknology> bitmonk1: ya, I have one
<doctormo_> [21:03] <MTecknology> bitmonk1: I've used it for some apps - never a kernel though
<bitmonk1> whee
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: lucid
<MTecknology> doctormo_: have a little accident?
<bitmonk1> so, yah, i dunno why i thought you could send a deb.  anyway, i believe make-kpkg debianizes your source tree
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: ya, thatt's what I meant with "everything needed for debuild" :)
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: works for me :)
<bitmonk1> give it a shot, let me know if it doesn't work and i'll throw something together in my local env
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: alrighty - I'm fixing up changelog and control - I require another package in mine :P
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: debuild -S -sa failed - and ./debian/ went away :(
<bitmonk1> O.o
<bitmonk1> read the kernel-package documentation, there are a number of ways it can be used.  the default is just to build the entire packages for you, but i suspect it can be used to prepare a package for debuild.
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: I guess I get to do that again - and then I won't touch anything except for the changlog sig line for signing
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: I have always been using make all modules_install install for my kernel :P
<bitmonk1> sure, that's the quickest path usually, until you want reproducibility ;d
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: that's my goal eventually
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: actually... I'd like to eventually add a patch to include vbox modules in the kernel and then have a completely monolithic kernel :P
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: deletes the debian/ again
<bitmonk1> i thought ubu was shipping vbox support in -generic, or at least an enabled kernel, since karmic or prior.  no?
<bitmonk1> oh, okay, modules, sure.
<bitmonk1> i haven't worried about having a fully monolithic kernel in ages, i forget what exactly the costs of modules are, except having to configure them to load properly.
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: i don't think it's that high - but right now I only have my vbox kernels - everything else fits in a 3.9mb lzo image
<bitmonk1> interesting, what are you netbooting?
<bitmonk1> some kind of specialized system? sounds interesting .
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: just my laptop :P
<bitmonk1> why the focus on compactness?
<MTecknology> i'm psychotic :P
<bitmonk1> just, sort of curious.  it's always an interesting challenge to take on.
<bitmonk1> hah
<bitmonk1> fair enough
<MTecknology> my whole system is like this
<bitmonk1> masochistic ;d
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> I've been called that a few times
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: I ran just 'make-kpkg debian' which builds debian/ but it gets deleted when running debuild -S -sa
 * bitmonk1 is more familiar with make-kpkg than debuild, sadly
<bitmonk1> something i need to strengthen
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: I have been using my own kernel al ong time - but now all I want is to put it into a ppa
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: maybe I need to add the buildpackage target..
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: yuppers... - that's what I needed - now we'll see about making my kernel publicly available :)
<bitmonk1> so, what did you have to do?
<bitmonk1> change, file-wise, that is?
<bitmonk1> i'd just like to note it, as i said, i have been meaning to ppa some kernels myself.
<bitmonk1> perhaps there is even a wiki somewhere we could contribute to..
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: I'd enjoy reading one about this :P
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: I'll grab the command when this finishes
<bitmonk1> well, i'm just asking, what did you have to change to get it to work? could you give me a paste of the commands you ran or something? i may turn it into documentation.
<bitmonk1> yah pls do :)
<MTecknology> just one line actually
<bitmonk1> sweet.
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: apparenlty make-kpkg also compiles it on the system :P
<MTecknology> make-kpkg buildpackage *
<bitmonk1> i believe you may be able to pass it options that don't, however.
<MTecknology> oh
<bitmonk1> yeah it will for sure
<bitmonk1> that's its' typical usage, outside of ppa-land, where you make some debs and put them in an apache folder or something..
<MTecknology> i like ppa-land
<bitmonk1> sure, just saying, make-kpkg far predates ppa-land.  i'm not 100% sure, but i suspect you can tell it not to build.
<bitmonk1> another option is, you can apt-get source the kernel you want to modify, and just touch the .config and Changelog and such
<bitmonk1> maybe rename it kernel-mteck-mono-vbox or something
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: if this works you should take a peak :)
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: so far it's built 2 .debs and a xxxx_source.build
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: i'm assuming the other parts are coming that are needed for a ppa build :P
<bitmonk1> MTecknology: url?
<bitmonk1> oh i thought you meant the farm, your box
<bitmonk1> absolutely i would like to take a look.
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: farm? my farm is one box :P
<bitmonk1> no i meant, i thought like, launchpad was building them..
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> not yet :(
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: :S - i keep seeming to find that make-kpkg isn't designed for making a package that can be uploaded to ppa
<bitmonk1> perhaps, and if so, i apologize, but it should produce a source deb, and it seems that you should be able to modify a source deb for ppa upload.
<bitmonk1> i'm not quite a ppa upload expert, to be fair.  just trying to help.
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: I appreciate the help - and I hear make-kpkg used a lot - just haven't seen it used for this - I've been searching online for a while
<MTecknology> bitmonk1: it seems only smart people that hate docs do this :P
<FloSoft> hi, i've got following bug: i upgraded my repository from format 6 to 7, now i upgraded my bzr from 1.3 to 2.1 (from launchpad ubuntu ppa) and I've got a lock on the branch (now for 80 hours) i broke that lock now, otherwise i was not able to upload anymore
<FloSoft> perhaps the upgrade process finished, but did not removed the lock?
<magcius> Loggerhead is down?
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> is it possible to change the projects "root name"? like of this one? https://launchpad.net/mopedix
<beuno> thopiekar, you need to file a question in Launchpad
<thopiekar> here, beuno ? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<nigelb> thopiekar: yes, there
<thopiekar> thanks, nigelb, beuno
<humphreybc> How can I unsubscribe our team's mailing list from our project bug mail?
<thumper> humphreybc: the team is probably the bug contact
<thumper> if it is, it
<thumper> will get email
<humphreybc> ah
<humphreybc> where do I change that?
<humphreybc> bug supervisor is set to none
<thumper> is the team subscribed to the bugs of the project?
 * thumper wonders where that is set
 * thumper thinks
<thumper> the email contact falls back to the project owner if there is no bug supervisor set
<thumper> so the project owner will get the bug mail
<thumper> there isn't a setting for turning this off right now
<humphreybc> oh
<thumper> one thing to do
<thumper> is to set up a different bug contact
<humphreybc> so project owner = maintainer?
<thumper> mostly
<humphreybc> so do I have to set up some special account or mailing list?
<thumper> if you don't want the email, yes
<humphreybc> right
<thumper> humphreybc: for ubuntu-manual?
<humphreybc> yep
<thumper> set up a team called ubuntu-manual-bugs
<thumper> get a mailing list
<thumper> make it the contact address for the team (somehow)
<humphreybc> lol
<thumper> and don't subscribe to the mailing list
<thumper> at least then
<thumper> there are archives if you want to check
<thumper> and those who do want the mail
<humphreybc> ah ha
<humphreybc> okay
<thumper> can subscribe
<humphreybc> who approves the mailing lists?
<bitmonk1> it's up to you, i think, it can be approval based subscription or no.
<humphreybc> I just "applied" for a mailing list and it says a Launchpad administrator will review and approve it
<humphreybc> I was wondering who does that
<humphreybc> thumper: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual-bugs
<thumper> humphreybc: they used to be manually approved
<thumper> but no longer
<humphreybc> I've set it up correctly, and ubuntu-manual-bugs is set to the bug supervisor for our project, but we're still getting bug mail in the main list
 * thumper pokes LP
<humphreybc> Weird, the main list just got some bug mail from this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/584627
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 584627 in Ubuntu Manual "On page 9, a dash should not appear at the beginning of a line (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress]
<thumper> humphreybc: take a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+subscribe
<humphreybc> but then ubuntu-manual-bugs is apparently getting bug mail too, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-bugs/
<thumper> humphreybc: are their any team checkboxes?
<humphreybc> thumper: http://humphreybc.homeip.net/files/bugs.png
<humphreybc> tis what I have
<thumper> humphreybc: I'm out of suggestions
<thumper> humphreybc: ask a question on the launchpad bugs project
<humphreybc> blast! Well I guess we'll wait and see if it gets better
<humphreybc> okay, i'll give it a couple of days
<humphreybc> maybe it's something to do with old bugs that the main team was originally subscribed to
<thumper> wait
<thumper> humphreybc: for one of the bugs you didn't want on the main list
<thumper> humphreybc: pastebin the raw email
<thumper> there are a bunch of email headers that'll help
<humphreybc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438526/
<thumper> humphreybc: that isn't all the email
<thumper> humphreybc: I want to see all the headers
<humphreybc> how can I do that in gmail?
<humphreybc> ah
<humphreybc> show original
<humphreybc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438527/
<thumper> X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Registrant (Ubuntu Manual) @ubuntu-manual
<thumper> that is the reason you got the mail
<thumper> now the question is why it does that
<wgrant> That really suggests that the bug supervisor was unset for a little while.
<thumper> wgrant: it was
<thumper> wgrant: but if the bug supervisor is now set, why is the team still getting emails?
<wgrant> Is it?
<wgrant> The last email on the list is from just around the time of the original discussion.
<wgrant> # Date: Sun, 23 May 2010 22:05:35 -0000
<wgrant> Which seems like 31 minutes ago.
<wgrant> Note the notifications could take up to 5 minutes after the bug supervisor change to take effect.
<humphreybc> they've stopped now... fingers crossed :)
<wgrant> (and Launchpad will sometimes lie that emails have been sent an hour in the future, so that may be throwing things off slightly)
<bitmonk1> heh.. it's always great when a log of email delivery is created sometime other than when the email is delivered ;d
<poolie> hi wgrant
<wgrant> Morning poolie.
#launchpad 2011-05-16
<MTecknology> could one of you guys maybe do me a favor?
<MTecknology> go to http://staging7.profarius.com and click the login button; when it spits out a big white page, pastebin the whole response (except for the pass)
<cjohnston> I'm finding something kinda odd.. I'm looking at bug 697157, which I had assigned to myself.. now if I click to edit the assignee I see: Change Assignee      Select a team of which you are a member     Is that normal?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 697157 in Launchpad itself "Streamline "You have assigned this bug to yourself" message " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697157
<wgrant> cjohnston: You can only assign yourself or one of your teams.
<wgrant> Is that odd?
<cjohnston> wgrant: is that for the launchpad project only? other projects I can assign people or teams
<cjohnston> and there is also no remove assignee
<lifeless> the launchpad project isn't special cased
<lifeless> but your permissions on other projects may be different
<wgrant> cjohnston: Hmm, there should be a link to remove the assignee.
<cjohnston> ok.. what about missing the remove assignee?
<wgrant> But as lifeless suggests, only the bug supervisor can assign anyone.
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> I guess most places where I work with bugs I have the elevated permissiosn
<cjohnston> permissions
<wgrant> Indeed.
<lifeless> cjohnston: you should be able to unassign yourself
<wgrant> Ah, you have to refresh the page.
<wgrant> user_can_unassign isn't updated when you assign yourself.
 * wgrant files.
<cjohnston> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/bug697157inlaunchpadits.png/
<cjohnston> gotcha
<wgrant> Bug #783271
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 783271 in Launchpad itself "Can't unassign newly self-assigned bug without refreshing" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783271
<wgrant> I thought I'd broken it (I was working on that picker last week), but this has been around for years :(
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> wgrant: is 403
<cjohnston> not forbidden?
<cjohnston> or am I missing something else
<micahg> wgrant: so, I saw the bug about PPU uploads and nominations appeared to be fixed, but I don't see the Target to release button
<wgrant> cjohnston: 403 is Forbidden.
<wgrant> cjohnston: But the Referer error is also a 403.
<wgrant> micahg: Are you an Ubuntu bug supervisor?
<micahg> wgrant: yes
<micahg> wgrant: all uploaders are :)
<wgrant> Right, but that's all that's necessary to see the button.
<wgrant> Unless you mean it has the wrong text (Nominate instead of Target)
<micahg> wgrant: no, that's nominate for release, I'm referring to accepting the nominations
<cjohnston> wgrant: so should they both then be forbidden?
<wgrant> Acceptance is done with a different UI.
<micahg> bug 451390
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 451390 in ubuntu-community "limited upload rights no longer give series nomination accept/decline rights" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451390
<wgrant> cjohnston: They are both Forbidden at the HTTP level. But the referer error should have different text.
<cjohnston> suggestion and I'll fix it while I'm back in there
<wgrant> micahg: You should have an "(approve/decline)" link next to each existing nomination.
<micahg> wgrant: right, still don't have that for stuff in main
<micahg> that I can upload :)
<wgrant> eg?
<micahg> firefox
<wgrant> Which bug?
<wgrant> Which series?
<micahg> wgrant: bug 765970
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 765970 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox version 4.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 failed to build on i386" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765970
<micahg> oneiric
<micahg> or anything really
<wgrant> There are no nominations there.
<micahg> oh, hmm, it worked
 * micahg just guesses the UI isn't clear..
<micahg> time to file another bug I guess
<wgrant> Bug #297528
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 297528 in Launchpad itself "Permissions not checked properly when deciding whether to present "Target" or "Nominate" link" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297528
<wgrant> I filed it years ago :)
<micahg> oh, so that's also fixed now
<wgrant> No.
<micahg> it worked fine before
<wgrant> Should not be closed.
 * wgrant reopens.
<wgrant> The difficulty is that you may have privileges to target some contexts, but only to nominate others.
<wgrant> So a single link can't really be worded correctly.
<micahg> wgrant: ok, I can live with that :)
<micahg> at least until someone has time to fix
<wgrant> micahg: I thought you were saying you didn't have "(approve/decline)" links next to nominations.
<wgrant> That would be bad.
 * micahg looks for something to test on
<cjohnston> 5
 * micahg seems to recall a link to nominations not accepted yet
<cjohnston> wgrant: just to make sure we are on the same page before I do it.. we are talking the UnauthorizedVew in /lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/login.py  ?
<wgrant> cjohnston: That's right.
<wgrant> micahg: Hm?
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+nominations
<micahg> wgrant: yep, I have the links, thanks
 * micahg hugs wgrant for fixing that long standing frustrating bug
<wgrant> micahg: We should be fixing lots of frustrating, long-standing bugs soon.
<nigelb> Wasn't there another box below Subscribers which would show all people subscribed because they're part of a team?
<nigelb> Or is that removed with the new bug mail features
<nigelb> hrm, I guess I'll re-ask my question a few hours later
<wgrant> nigelb: It's temporarily disabled for beta testers.
<wgrant> nigelb: (you refer to the "Also notified" section, which shows people and teams who get notifications but aren't directly subscribed to the bug -- eg. through subscriptions to the whole project or distribution)
<nigelb> wgrant: aha, the "Also Notified" is exactly what I meaent
<nigelb> *meant
<wgrant> nigelb: So, yes, its removal is related to the subscription improvements. It will likely be restored before the feature is released.
<nigelb> Ah, okay
<nigelb> wgrant: does this mean that the underlying feature itself isn't working?
<wgrant> nigelb: It is working.
<wgrant> But the display is complex.
<nigelb> Ah, as long as its working, I don't mind the UI being turned off
<nigelb> I suppose the new mail subscriptions vs old subscriptions is causing a clash in display
<wgrant> As part of this feature work, all such subscriptions can now be filtered, so not all of the subscriptions will be relevant to each bug.
<wgrant> eg. some people are subscribed to only open/close notifications.
<wgrant> How do we present that?
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nigelb> wgrant: its confusing I guess
<nigelb> Like (a) You can present everyone like before, but not everyone gets all the changes, (b) You can separate everyone, but then there might be too many boxes which could be even more confusing
<wgrant> Yeah, exactly
<wgrant> I'm sure Yellow will work it out :)
<wgrant> Oh, I'm not on maintenance this week. Curses.
<wgrant> s/maintenance/help rotation/
<nigelb> heh
<henninge> Hi wgrant! ;)
<wgrant> Hi henninge!
<henninge> Hi nigelb! ;)
<nigelb> hey henninge
<nigelb> I promised to help jml get a cake on his face at Ireland.  Will be around later since I decided to brick the plan to install VM.  I get stuck that stage all the time when I decide to help LP.
<nigelb> s/cake/pie, anything creamy/
<wgrant> nigelb: It is getting very bad :(
<wgrant> Although I've closed a few today.
<wgrant> And fixed six others.
<nigelb> wgrant: very bad in a good way or bad way?
<wgrant> We have a month to close 230 :(
<nigelb> bah
<nigelb> can we "uncrticalize" a few bugs?
<wgrant> That's how I got rid of a few.
<nigelb> Aha
<wgrant> But we are running out of such candidates.
<wgrant> So I fear for jml's unsafety.
<nigelb> are there any candidates like easy + crtical?
<jml> heh heh
<henninge> nigelb: If you find any, let me know ...
<wgrant> nigelb: Lots are fairly easy.
<wgrant> I fixed 6 fairly simple ones today.
<wgrant> But I've already picked lots of low-hanging fruit :(
<henninge> wgrant: I have a hard time finding those
<wgrant> There's not a huge amount left.
 * bigjools knocks up a script to mark them all won'tfix
<nigelb> I hope there's something to start when I get home
<jfi> Hello, is there a way to determine that a binary package is arch independent with the lp webapi? (from binary_package_publishing_history)
<wgrant> jfi: No, that's not exposed through the API at the moment.
<jfi> Hello, the function getDownloadCount duplicates the same count for each architecture
<jfi> s/Hello//
<jfi> wgrant, ok, is it possible to get the .deb name? or the download url of the package? It can be a workaround
<wgrant> jfi: No. But it's not much work at all to expose whether it is architecture dependent.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<jfi> wgrant, will be nice:) Do you want me to open a 'wish' against LP?
<wgrant> jfi: That would be useful.
<wgrant> (and I'm fixing it now)
<jfi> wgrant, great!
<jfi> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/783355
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 783355 in Launchpad itself "WebAPI: add a way to determine that a package is arch independent" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> jfi: Thanks. I've proposed a branch which exposes an architecture_specific attribute on BPPH.
<jfi> wgrant: thanks a lot, it will allow me to display once the arch independent packages
<ondrej> Hi, seems there is a problem with GPG verification on PPA uploads :(
<ondrej> Uploading golang_57.1-1~natty+1_source.changes: 550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<ondrej> $ gpg --verify golang_57.1-1~natty+1_source.changes
<ondrej> gpg: Signature made Po 16. květen 2011, 11:58:38 CEST using DSA key ID C20DF273
<ondrej> gpg: Good signature from "Ondřej Surý <ondrej@sury.org>"
<bigjools> wgrant: has that tmp directory disappeared again? --^
<wgrant> It has. gnuoy is fixing.
<wgrant> (thanks!)
<wgrant> ondrej: Your upload will be accepted OK.
<ondrej> wgrant: Looks like it is the case... I have received emails with "Accepted" already and it is already in the build queue.
<ondrej> Ok, thanks.
<czajkowski> gmb: morning
<gmb> Morning czajkowski :).
<czajkowski> gmb: it's a daft status  you wouldnt see in any commercial setting
<gmb> czajkowski: Weee-l. I know that some of our OEM partners have used it. But I take your point. If anything "Invalid" would be better (because if you're not going to fix it you should say it's not a bug, I suppose). You'd still have arguments about that, though.
<czajkowski> yeah but it is a bug in this case...
<czajkowski> it's just a 3rd party bug
<czajkowski> so we wont fix isn't accurate
<czajkowski> it's a will be fixed once we harass 3rd party or find a plan B
<czajkowski> gmb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hr-recruitment/+bug/783392
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad(https://launchpad.net) bug 783392 not found
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<gmb> Ah.
<gmb> czajkowski: I can see some uses for it... But all of those can be expressed better as "We acknowledge this bug but we're going to track it over here in this other report..." I'm guessing that's not your use-case here.
<czajkowski> gmb: should be able to see it now
<gmb> czajkowski: You're entirely right, I think, in that case.
<czajkowski> see I'm not going mad
<gmb> Nope.
<gmb> Anyway,
 * gmb is starving; off to get some dinner.
<gmb> Or Lunch, if you speak Southern.
<czajkowski> gmb: I;m Irish we just eat food
<bigjools> Guinness is food
<arand> If I upload a package which builds an arch-indep binary (just a collection of files) to several ~series1 versions, can then binary-arch packages share just one of these binary-indep packages, without actually splitting the source package?
<arand> Also, I was looking at syncSource... it doesn't seem to allow copying packages within one PPA (i.e. from/to different series), or am I missing something?
<wgrant> arand: I don't understand your first question.
<wgrant> As for the second one, just specify the same archive as from_archive.
<maxb> arand: The answer to question 1 is no
<wgrant> arand: The source series is not explicit, because you specifcy the version number explicitly.
<arand> Ah! ok..
<arand> It worked! Thanks \o/
<wgrant> Great!
<wgrant> It's not an ideal API, but it works for most things.
<pfarrell> hi! I have a project (libadjoint) and a PPA with daily builds of my project (which works beautifully, thank you)
<pfarrell> I want to also push those packages into another PPA I have write access to (fluidity-core)
<pfarrell> is it possible for one recipe to push to two PPAs, or must I add another recipe?
<czajkowski> gmb: much better status now on the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/hr-recruitment/+bug/783392
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 783392 in HR Recruitment - Taleo "reminder mail for password sent in plain text" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gmb> czajkowski: Glad to hear it.
<czajkowski> indeed
<pfarrell> hi! In a launchpad merge request, is it possible to attach review comments to specific lines of the diff?
<pfarrell> we used to use reviewboard, and it supported it; it was very handy
<spiv> pfarrell: not yet
<pfarrell> does that mean it's planned?
<pfarrell> is it on a blueprint or bug report anywhere, that I can track its progress/
<pfarrell> ?
<spiv> I think there's a bug somewhere requesting that feature; I'm fairly sure the LP devs would like to add it but I'm not sure off the top of my head when they're likely to get to it.
<dpm> hi could someone from a maintenance squad help me with an RT?
<deryck> adeuring, hey, I think you're supposed to be irc for now.  can you help dpm ^^ ?
<adeuring> deryck: ouch... yes...
<deryck> adeuring, thanks!
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dpm>  https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=44825
<dpm> thanks deryck, adeuring it's ^^
<adeuring> hrmmm seems I don't have access to the RT server...
<dpm> adeuring, I can give you the username/password, or you can ask #is
<adeuring> dpm: henning gave me a clue about the login credentials ;)
<adeuring> dpm: I'm still reading the RT, but how can I help?
<dpm> adeuring, it's just about the last comment. IS requested for a new DB user to be created who has only access to the right tables
<dpm> and they need someone from LP to do it
<adeuring> dpm: ah. ok
<adeuring> dpm: so, the script is this one, right? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rosetta-admins/lp-get-ul10nstats/trunk/view/head:/lp-get-ul10nstats.py
<dpm> adeuring, yes
<adeuring> dpm: ok. So, you need to run "createuser <somename>", and we need to add this user to database/schema.security.cfg
<dpm> adeuring, what do you mean I need to run "createuser ..."?. You mean on each script run the user needs to be created? (this is a script supposed to be run on a regular basis in a cron job)
<adeuring> dpm: no, createuser adds a new user to the database. That needs to be done just once.
<adeuring> dpm: ah, no, we can let security.py do that
<dpm> adeuring, I don't have the permissions to do that. Can't this be done outside the script? I don't quite understand why it should create the user
<adeuring> dpm: right, that's nothing for the script itself.
<dpm> yeah, that's what I thought
<adeuring> what I mean is this: We need the new DB user, and this user should have access to the tables needed in the script.
<dpm> adeuring, yeah, the question is who can create the new DB user
<adeuring> dpm: stub, I think, and perhaps some of the losas
<adeuring> but I'll sort the details of secuirty.cfg
<dpm> thanks adeuring
<adeuring> dpm: any suggestion for the user name?
<dpm> adeuring, I don't care much really. ul10nstats?
<adeuring> dpm: ok
<deryck> adeuring, I can take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<deryck> np!
<Laney> how can I use lplib from a script? python-keyring seems to insist on a password.
<spiv> Laney: have you seen <https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Getting%20started> ?
<Laney> spiv: Yeah, but that doesn't seem to help. I can just use credentials_file though.
<Laney> (which means that I can't really use ubuntutools, but oh well)
<tumbleweed> Laney: don't use credentials_file if possible (hi btw)
<tumbleweed> the NEWS in python-launchpadlib and ubuntu-dev-tools has our notes on the best workarounds
<fta> spam in bug 608253 (#8)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 608253 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "eliminate lsb_release from chromium startup" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608253
<deryck> fta, someone removed the comment already, but I just now suspended the user account, too.
<maco> deryck: i hear we used to work at the same place
<deryck> maco, oh yeah?  Where?
<maxb> I just hid ~15 comments from that user
<maco> wpni
<deryck> ah!  The joys! ;)
<maco> deryck: i was talking to dwillis the other day, and when i mentioned ubuntu he goes "oh! do you know deryck? he works on lp!"
<deryck> maco, yeah, he and I used to sit across from each other when I was in washington.
<maco> deryck: i was his internet in 2007
<deryck> heh
<maco> til he left for the nyt
<maco> er?
<maco> spelling fail. intern
<deryck> ah
<maco> clearly muscle memory won
<deryck> I was his internet is such a better statement, though.  Sounds so powerful and impressive.
<deryck> it's like saying "he could get nothing done without me" but in a much better way
<deryck> maxb, thanks for hiding those comments.
<fta> deryck, maco: thanks
<deryck> abentley, passing to you for IRC.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> deryck: ACK
<davidstrauss> Why does this bug have such absurdly high heat? https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus-terminal/+bug/782023
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 782023 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts do not update in the menus unless Terminal is restarted" [Undecided,New]
<awolfson> Hi all. I am getting error 401 Unauthorized when trying to access staging from the script. qastaging and production work. How can I clear the cach or something on staging? I removed all autorized apps from staging.launchpad.net/~awolfson but that did not help
<awolfson> abentley, Hi looks like you are the help contact :) can you please look at ^ ^. I need to allow my script to access staging. It use to work before
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm somehow missing a bug I was sure I filed quite a while ago, so I'm thinking of filing it again.. what would I report the bug that I can't update my ubuntu systems if they're on IPv6 only networks against?
<micahg> kblin: you'll want to ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<kblin> ok
<lifeless> I would say 'against your ISP'
<lifeless> ipv4 onlyness isn't a bug
<ScottK> Some Ubuntu mirrors are IPv6 enabled, but which ones I think is not particularly documented.
<lifeless> ScottK: Its not reasonable to run without ipv4 today
<lifeless> maybe in 10 years
<lifeless> IMNSHO
<ScottK> lifeless: I agree, although I expect the timeframe to be less.
<ScottK> From the UDS last week: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-ipv6-healthcheck
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> I just expect a -very- long tail
<lifeless> I mean, by some definitions you can run ipv6 only today
<Laney> tumbleweed: I'm just going to write my own functions, it's too painful to use the system ubuntutools like this
<Laney> ps hello!
<tumbleweed> Laney: ubuntutools doesn't do anything useful for launchpad login (although it used to)
<tumbleweed> Laney: it does have lpapicache which is a caching wrapper around some of launchpadlib. Only useful if you are happy within that subset
<Laney> that's what i was using yeah
<Laney> I did some of the initial implementation of that way back when
<tumbleweed> aah
#launchpad 2011-05-17
<akoskm> hi! I'm trying to build my java packages in launchpad, the problem is that at compile time I have to get a jar file from downloads.sourceforge.net, at this point the build always fails with java.net.UnknownHostException. Any ideas to solve this? Here is the build log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71131967/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.libqtjambi_4.7.2-0ubuntu7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> akoskm: The builders do not have Internet access.
<akoskm> wgrant: wow, but they had like 3 month ago, right?:d
<akoskm> anyway, I'll just include that file with the sources, thank you for pointing out the problem!
<wgrant> akoskm: No, they never have.
<wgrant> Allowing arbitrary code execution with Internet access would be a very bad idea :)
<akoskm> uh
<spm> automated hack scan farm ftw!
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ramana> hi
<ramana> a query about bug watchers in Launchpad .
<ramana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/binutils-linaro/+bug/772200 is a case where a bug watch was added in lp to an upstream binutils bugzilla. How is it that comments made in that bug don't seem to reflect in the lp bug report ? I've seen other bug watchers added to the GCC bugzilla where comments made on the bug entry make it back into lp
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 772200 in Linaro Binutils "Large immediate for neon vmov doesn't work correctly" [Medium,Triaged]
<henninge> allenap: Hi! Can you help ramana regarding bug watches? ^^
<allenap> henninge: I'll give it a go :)
<henninge> Thanks!
<jfi> Hello, is there a way to maintain the consistency between 2 http requests using 'next_collection_link'? Is it scoped by the http session?
<henninge> jfi: I always thought statelessness was one of the defining qualities of a restful service.
<henninge> jfi: Or what do you mean by "consistency"?
<allenap> ramana: It seems to be because Launchpad can't detect an XML-RPC at http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/. I'm going to dig a bit further to see if there's something obvious I can do about it. It might be a bug on Launchpad, or it could be that the remote tracker needs a config change.
<allenap> s/an XML-RPC/an XML-RPC endpoint/
<ramana> allenap: ok cool :) thanks for looking at it . It just seemed to be something missing when I looked at it in LP .
<jfi> henninge, first request get 0 to 74th first items, then something modify the result which shift the 74th item to 75th, so the second request will miss one item and get twice the 74/75th item
<wgrant> jfi: There's no direct way to maintain consistency there at the moment.
<wgrant> jfi: Most consumers cope OK.
<wgrant> But once bug #752153 is fixed, it will be consistent.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 752153 in Launchpad itself " batch navigation uses high OFFSET rather than db constraints" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752153
<jfi> wgrant, I guess there is no way to exceed the '300 limit'? no way to request an unlimited result?
<wgrant> jfi: No, that would sort of nullify the purpose of having batches: to maintain reasonable request time limits.
<jfi> wgrant, yes, I understand the reason
<jfi> well, I will manage the consistence in my code, it may miss (in theory) some items but it is possible to avoid duplicated items
<jfi> thanks for your response
<allenap> ramana: The remote bug tracker is returning an internal error when Launchpad tries to probe for an XML-RPC endpoint. I'll email someone at sourceware.org to let them know.
<ramana> allenap: Thanks for looking into this .
<allenap> ramana: No worries.
<sfunke> Hi, my name is Simon Funke and I am a developer for the fluidity code (https://code.launchpad.net/~fluidity-core). In order to do some tests, I created a experimental branch  (https://code.launchpad.net/~simon-funke/fluidity/automatic_differentiation) to which I would like to commit some changes now. Unfortunately I can not commit to this branch because it is locked. The exact error message is:
<sfunke> sf1409@doodson:/data/sf1409/src/fluidity_adjoint/adjoint2$ bzr commit
<sfunke> Unable to obtain lock  held by simon-funke@bazaar.launchpad.net
<sfunke> at crowberry [process #17283], acquired 24 minutes, 50 seconds ago.
<sfunke> See "bzr help break-lock" for more.
<sfunke> bzr: ERROR: Could not acquire lock "(remote lock)": bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~simon-funke/fluidity/automatic_differentiation/
<sfunke> Do you have an idea what is going wrong here?
<henninge> sfunke: it looks like a previous run of bzr died
<henninge> sfunke: or is still running
<henninge> sfunke: did you look at "bzr help break-lock"?
<sfunke> a previous bzr process on my machine or on launchpad?
<henninge> sfunke: on your machine
<henninge> sfunke: bzr locks the branch when it works on it. If it gets interrupted doing that, the lock will not be removed.
<sfunke> henninge: I was not sure if bzr break-lock is safe safe to use.
<sfunke> henninge: thanks, i will try it again then
<spiv> sfunke: the lock is owned by your bzr client
<spiv> sfunke: if your old bzr process isn't running, then it's safe to break its lock
<henninge> sfunke: what spiv  said
<sfunke> I checked that no bzr process is running and broke the lock. the commit worked fine now
<sfunke> i thought launchpad is still doing background work and that is was causing the lock, but it was indeed my machine
<sfunke> thanks
<henninge> sfunke: np
<wgrant> sfunke: It says "held by simon-funke", so it was a client authenticated as you.
<henninge> adeuring: ready to take over?
<adeuring> henninge: sure
<henninge> adeuring: cool ;)
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
 * henninge lunches
<pfarrell> hi! I have a project on launchpad (libadjoint) which has two recipes building from the trunk. the two recipes are the same (I think), except they go to two different ppa's. However, one builds very successfully (https://code.launchpad.net/~libadjoint/+recipe/libadjoint-daily) and the other one failed to upload (https://code.launchpad.net/~pefarrell/+recipe/libadjoint-daily-fluidity).
<pfarrell> I got an email saying "File libadjoint_0.1-0~207~maverick1.tar.gz already exists in Fluidity Supporting Software, but uploaded version has different contents."
<pfarrell> but I don't really understand it
<wgrant> pfarrell: It's trying to upload a package that has already been uploaded.
<wgrant> In particular by an earlier build of that recipe, 21 hours ago.
<wgrant> The version number has no changed, so it cannot be successfully built again.
<pfarrell> ah, I see. so this is only caused because I requested a manual build first, and then when the daily build built it, it couldn't upload it?
<pfarrell> so now, if I leave it alone, it won't happen again?
<wgrant> That's correct, as long as your version template includes all relevant revision numbers, so a change to any branch will change the version.
<wgrant> In this case it's fine.
<pfarrell> yep
<pfarrell> great, thanks for clearing that up
<pfarrell> next question (sorry about this, still learning launchpad). Is there a way to formally associate a bug report with a branch that fixes it? In this case, I have a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/fluidity/+bug/783987) which I think is fixed in a branch (lp:~pefarrell/fluidity/spatialindex-mktemp), and I was wondering if there's a better way of associating them than just saying-so in a comment
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 783987 in Fluidity "Spatialindex uses dangerous functions, which causes compile warnings" [Wishlist,New]
<spiv> pfarrell: click "link a related branch" on the bug's page
<pfarrell> ahh
<pfarrell> sorry
<pfarrell> it's obvious when you say it
<spiv> pfarrell: (or "Link a bug report" from the branch's page)
<spiv> pfarrell: also, if you add "--fixes=lp:783987" to your "bzr commit" invocation that will happen automatically as soon as Launchpad sees that commit
<pfarrell> spiv: good to know, thanks
<deryck> adeuring, tag I'm it. :-)
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<pfarrell> what does being the "help contact" imply?
<deryck> pfarrell, if you need help here, you can ping the help contact directly.
<deryck> and we also watch IRC a bit more closely during our shift.
<pfarrell> ah, fair enough, thanks
<deryck> np
<karni> Ahoy guys! We're writing the Android application for Ubuntu One Files and we're looking for a solution to annonymously collect bug reports (any crashes whatsoever). Would there be a possibility for an annonymous, not logged-in user to submit a bug report with an attachment via POST to launchpad?
<karni> deryck: hey mate, I see you in the topic :) Do you happen to have an answer to my question ↑ ?
<deryck> hi karni.  reading it now....
<karni> deryck: Thanks!
<karni> deryck: We might use the Oops thingy, just exploring possibilities here :)
<deryck> karni, is this question "do we (or would we) allow anonymous users to post bugs" ?
<karni> deryck: heheh. I know we currently don't allow that. I'm asking if there a possibility if we could :)
<deryck> karni, yeah, we don't support it now.  I'm not sure if we would.  it would require some work on our end....
<deryck> karni, you probably want to chat with jml about this if you need it.  but this will slow you down obviously.
<karni> deryck: I believe so. I see. All right then, we'll look into the Oops'es thingy then first :) Thanks deryck !
<ScottK> karni: Set up a role account to accept the bug reports and preauthorize the app to use LP for that account.  Then they aren't "anonymous".
<karni> ScottK: interesting :)
<deryck> karni, np.  and yeah, as ScottK notes, you just need *an* account to submit bugs.
<karni> deryck: okey :)! /me looks into lp help
<ogra_> so i have this open team on LP ... and just thought it would be nice to have a PPA for it ....
<wgrant> ogra_: That doesn't make sense.
<ogra_> .... i clicked on "Create PPA" and added the details
<wgrant> Open team with PPA == free root for everyone.
<ogra_> to then get told that open teams cant have ppas
<ogra_> why is the UI offering me to create a PPA if that kind of team cant use it ?
<ogra_> (i wasnt actually aware its an open team)
<wgrant> Probably because the restriction was only added a few months ago, and nobody has pointed out that the link should be hidden :(
<wgrant> Could you file a bug?
<ogra_> will do
<awolfson> deryck, Hi. I can not run my scripts using "-s staging" - getting error 401 unauthorized. They work on production and qastaging. Is there any way to reset my credentials? I tried to remove all authorized apps from https://staging.launchpad.net/~awolfson/+oauth-tokens but it did not help
<deryck> awolfson, you can also try removing the credentials from $HOME/.launchpadlib
<awolfson> deryck, I did that as well
<deryck> awolfson, ok, that seems weird.  when you run the script you don't get prompted to re-auth?
<awolfson> deryck, no I don't
<awolfson> deryck, that is what I hoped for to reauthorize, but it did not happened
<deryck> awolfson, do you have anything stored in the gnome password manager, or whatever it's called?
<awolfson> deryck, good question - let me check
<awolfson> deryck, at least in passwords and encription keys there is nothing with launchpad
<deryck> awolfson, and you're running these scripts via terminal?
<awolfson> deryck, yes
<deryck> awolfson, you try logging out on staging?
<awolfson> deryck, you mean from the web browser?
<deryck> awolfson, yes, just log out via web browser at staging, and try again.
<deryck> well, that doesn't make sense, sorry :-)
<deryck> the credentials have to be cached somewhere
<deryck> awolfson, can you pastebin me the output from terminal when you run it?
<awolfson> deryck, sure one sec
<awolfson> deryck, https://pastebin.canonical.com/47541/
<deryck> awolfson, can you debug the script and figure out what it's using for cachedir?  that "unknown access token" implies cached credentials somewhere on your system.
<awolfson> deryck, OK let me do it.
<deryck> benji, can you look at the pastebin above ^^ and see if my advice to awolfson is sound?
<deryck> benji, I'm guess cached credentials somewhere, but he's blow away .launchpadlib and revoked oauth tokens.
<deryck> maybe there's some other obvious thing I don't know?
<benji> lastlog awolfson
<benji> heh, that needs a slash to be a command
<deryck> heh
<awolfson> benji, what do you mean by lastlog?
<benji> I was trying to run the command "/lastlog awolfson" to see what you had said earlier (it had scrolled off my screen) but I left off the leading slash so I said it instead
<benji> that's the IRC equivalent of "did I just say that out loud?!" :)
<awolfson> benji, thanks, I did not know that command - good to know
<benji> awolfson: what version of launchpadlib are you using?
<awolfson> benji, how to find that out?
<awolfson> benji, deryck For cache i have: cachedir = os.path.join(os.environ["HOME"], ".launchpadlib/cache")
<awolfson>     lp = Launchpad.login_with("lp-fish-tools", options.lpsystem, cachedir)
<benji> awolfson: dpkg -s python-launchpadlib | grep Version
<deryck> awolfson, and if you ls that dir you don't show any credentials?
<deryck> benji and I are doubling up on awolfson :-)
<awolfson> deryck, benji 1.9.7-0ubuntu2
<awolfson> and I cleaned that dir
<benji> awolfson: in that case the credentials are stored in the gnome keyring, let me see how you clear those
<awolfson> benji,looks like I found it under network password
<awolfson> let's see if I can clean it
<awolfson> benji, deryck It solved the problem. Thank you for help! Details: in system settings->Passwords and Encription Keys there are 3 entries named "network password" in details you can see which one was for staging and delete it
<benji> awolfson: great!
<deryck> awolfson, awesome!
<awolfson> benji, deryck thanks again
<poolie> that's a known bug i think
<poolie> it can get corrupted
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/745801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 745801 in launchpadlib "system-based authorization doesn't store useful credentials in gnome-keyring" [Critical,Triaged]
<primes2h> Hello kiko. I had a look at this bug #176558 and I wonder if it's possible to have (if any) a svg or whatever of those icons.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 176558 in Ubuntu QA Website "New icons required" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176558
<kiko> primes2h, I think we do have SVGs for them, but they have a special license -- joey, flacoste?
<joey> kiko: the only ones I'm aware of the LP Icons that we had created. Canonical owns the copyright for them.
<primes2h> kiko: in the bug you mention they have (c) Canonical
<joey> and flacoste would be the Canonical rep for them at this point... or mrevell
<joey> they are not specifically addressed under https://help.launchpad.net/Legal
<primes2h> kiko: I would like to start working at that bug, so it would be nice to have SVGs.
<deryck> abentley, handing over to you now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<primes2h> joey: so should I ask flacoste or mrevell about this?
<joey> primes2h: either.  Matt R is probably a good person to email
<primes2h> joey: kiko: ok, thank you very much. :-)
<flacoste> primes2h: you can find the SVG in lib/canonical/launchpad/images/src/ in LP source tree
<primes2h> flacoste: do I have permission to use them in the tracker?
<flacoste> primes2h: as long as you are fine that they are not redistributable
<flacoste> primes2h: i can grant the right to use it on the qatracker site, but if that site is free-software users of it wouldn't have that right
<flacoste> primes2h: if you want more, i'll have to escalate the request
<primes2h> flacoste: sure.But how can I handle this for use them in the tracker? Do I have to put the license in the qatracker-website source?
<primes2h> flacoste: about more, you mean for use them on other projects?
<flacoste> primes2h: yes, or making them open source
<flacoste> primes2h: see the LP license
<primes2h> flacoste: I'll have a look at it later. I must go now. Thanks for now. If I need more help I'll ping you here ;-)
<flacoste> primes2h: no problem
<rye> hi, as I see lp has started using support U1 RT, but there appear to be tons of incoming messages to launchpad feedback that do not pass any spam filtering and just end up creating more and more tickets in the queue
<flacoste> rye: yep, that's a known problem, we notified IS of this
<rye> flacoste, thanks
<abentley> lifeless: bug 704698 seems to be fixed.  I recently had to deal with fallout of transaction killing in BranchUpgradeJob.  Do you agree?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 704698 in Launchpad itself "Scripts should run with a database transaction timeout" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704698
<abentley> lifeless: bug 777958 is the one where killing transactions caused oopses.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 777958 in Launchpad itself "branch upgrade jobs keep transaction open" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777958
<keks-n> sup
<keks-n> Guys, I have some problems with uploading to ppa
<keks-n> dput says "dput says "Successfully uploaded packages.", but I cann't find my package in the build queue
<jdobrien> beuno, do you have anyone sharing a folder with you?
<jdobrien> oops
<fta> spam in bug 296463
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 296463 in prism (Ubuntu) "Ctrl-F "find" does not work in Google Docs under Prism" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296463
<abentley> keks-n: I don't know, I'll find someone who does.
<keks-n> tnx
<abentley> keks-n: it looks like the right people aren't available right now.  Could you file a Question, and I'll assign it to the appropriate people?
<keks-n> Where can I do it? I cann't find the form at answers.launchpad.net
<keks-n> found it
<keks-n> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/157948
<lifeless> abentley: looking
<lifeless> abentley: for bug 704698 I'm thinking larger scale - we have many different scripts (the email ones, rosetta translations, garbo etc
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 704698 in Launchpad itself "Scripts should run with a database transaction timeout" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704698
<lifeless> abentley: all of them need to have some insurance against long transaction
<abentley> lifeless: are you saying we kill some transactions but not others?
<lifeless> ah, I'm talking about two different mechanism
<lifeless> the transaction killer is a global backstop
<lifeless> I'm talking about a timeout mechanism like the appservers have
<lifeless> we might be able to use the transaction killer to implement that, I hadn't thought about that; I'm not sure if its fine grained enough to have different policies for different users
<lifeless> which I imagine we'll need as many scripts would fail today.
<abentley> lifeless: so far, it seems we want to restrict scripts'/jobs 1. memory use 2. duration 3. transaction duration.
<lifeless> yes, though with 2 that limit might be several days
<lifeless> (for the specific case of upgrade jobs)
<abentley> lifeless: I don't have any examples of upgrade jobs taking longer than two hours, but yeah.
<lifeless> thats cool
<abentley> lifeless: for merge proposal diff generation, we limit it to 10 minutes.
<lifeless> I thought hairy things like mysql5 still took many hours
<abentley> lifeless: We may be past all those.  The logs don't go back terribly far.
<lifeless> abentley: I don't know if they have migrated yet; they have some inertia to overcome aiui
<lifeless> anyhow, most things don't need such high constraints
<lifeless> we have a couple of 12ish hour scripts that run nightly
<lifeless> but they do lots of little xactions
<abentley> lifeless: anyhow, perhaps we should be looking at generalizing those things.
<lifeless> I think we can do 1 and 3 easily because we have appropriate places to hook in already
<lifeless> 2 might be harder for /some/ of our backend things that aren't in the jobs framework, for instance
<lifeless> I think 1 and 3 matter the most - if they are in place its hard to take out the rest of the system
<lifeless> I've no objection to enforcing all three
<lifeless> just doing a little analysis about it
<abentley> lifeless: I agree it would be harder.  I suppose we could rig up something to run scripts under ampoule.  But it seems like we want to prevent runaway scripts as much as runaway jobs.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<broder> hmm...is there any way to suppress e-mails about successful daily recipe builds? they're kind of spammy
<lifeless> broder: there is a bug open
<lifeless> I think poolie has a patch even
<broder> lifeless: indeed - i see that now, thanks
#launchpad 2011-05-18
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/371565/comments/11 <-- le spam!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 371565 in kdeedu (Guadalinex Edu) "parley scripts fail to load" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> apachelogger: Not any more. Thanks.
<apachelogger> wgrant: thank you :)
<sgringwe> hello. i'm trying to set up a recipe for my launchpad application, but i get a dependency error. however, that dependency is present in one of ppa dependencies. why is it not recognizing the dependency?
<wgrant> sgringwe: Do you have a build log?
<sgringwe> wgrant, yes i do. it is at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71912658/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> sgringwe: And which recipe is this?
<sgringwe_> wgrant, sorry about that. i got disconnected.
<wgrant> 11:45:30 < wgrant> sgringwe: And which recipe is this?
<sgringwe_> wgrant, https://code.launchpad.net/~sgringwe/+recipe/beat-box-daily
<wgrant> sgringwe_: You depend on a binary named 'sqlheavy', but that's the source package name.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/elementarydesktop/+sourcepub/1562925/+listing-archive-extra
<wgrant> That lists the binaries.
<sgringwe> wgrant, oh! so i want libsqlheavy-bin?
<wgrant> sgringwe: Probably. Depends what your package needs.
<sgringwe> wgrant, what do you mean?
<wgrant> sgringwe: Well, if you package wants to build against the library it will want the -dev package, for example.
<sgringwe> wgrant, i'm afraid i still don't understand. i depend on sqlheavy to build and run the program. in Build-Depends: should i put libsqlheavy-dev, and Depends: libsqlheavy-bin?
<lifeless> sgringwe: the build-depends are available during building, and depends are available during execution
<wgrant> sgringwe: Normally you would just build-depend on libsqlheavy-dev, and shlibs:Depends would sort out the libsqlheavy0.1-0 runtime dependency.
<lifeless> sgringwe: we can't say what you need, but we can tell you how the system works.
<wgrant> I don't know what this libsqlheavy-bin thing is.
<sgringwe> libsqlheavy is a wrapper to sqlite
<wgrant> ("Application plugin library" is not a really useful package description :()
<sgringwe> wgrant, agreed
<sgringwe> lifeless, ok. this has helped so far i will start trying more things
<stewart> is there a magic "upgrade all launchpad bzr trees for project X to new repo format" button hiding somewhere?
<lifeless> stewart: no, but there is a button per branch
<stewart> lifeless, ooerr... now where is it hiding? :)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<RAOF> jml: What needs to happen before launchpad grows an honest-to-goodness crash database?
<jfi> wgrant, LP: #733915, thanks for this quick feature addition, I am using it now and it works perfectly.
<wgrant> jfi: Great!
<jfi> hum wrong copy/paste, I mean LP: #783355 :)
<wgrant> Heh, good point. I knew the one you meant, anyway :)
<poolie> bug 783355
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 783355 in Launchpad itself "WebAPI: add a way to determine that a package is arch independent" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783355
<lifeless> RAOF: well, partly time investment
<lifeless> RAOF: partly spec gathering
<lifeless> RAOF: also, I have one that just needs solr integration but man solr is a pain for doing test harnesses against
 * RAOF looks up solr
<henninge> http://lucene.apache.org/solr/
<lifeless> RAOF: https://launchpad.net/oops-repository
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=repository
<lifeless> ubot5: hush
<RAOF> Ah.  For launchpad oops tracking.  Right.
<lifeless> RAOF: but I'm aiming for 1M oops volume, which is past the trivial scale
<lifeless> RAOF: so using scalable components
<lifeless> RAOF: so taking it to 10M or whatever Ubuntu needs would be fairly straight forward
<RAOF> lifeless: And I'd like to dump every GPU hang that every Ubuntu user ever has in there, so I'd probably blow past your 1M very rapidly.
<RAOF> So scaling is nice!
<lifeless> RAOF: how long would you keep the raw data
<RAOF> lifeless: Not long, and there wouldn't necessarily be much raw data.  For nvidia & amd there'd just be a counter, as they don't *generate* any useful data.
<lifeless> so for that what would happen is
<lifeless> a) insert
<lifeless> b) domain specific callback
<RAOF> But “we have a lot of gpu hangs on nvidia nv87 chipsets” would be really useful data to have.
<lifeless> c) aggregate and delete source
<lifeless> the initial cut should easily handle 100K/day of those
<lifeless> or more, maybe 1M a day
<RAOF> I think that should be sufficient.
<RAOF> I'd hope we wouldn't have more that 1M GPU hangs a day :)
<RAOF> (But I have *very little* idea of how many we would have each day, which is partially why I'd like it ☺)
<lifeless> RAOF: I could see us having 4 or 5M a day
<lifeless> easy
<RAOF> It would absolutely be possible to have that many.  That'd be a GPU hang a day for a significant fraction of all Ubuntu installs, though.
<lifeless> right
<RAOF> I'd like to think that *many* Ubuntu systems never hit a GPU hang :)
<RAOF> Or even *most* !
<alien_> hello, why on earth does the Ubuntu nopaste require a Launchpad account to get the plaintext version of a paste?
<henninge> alien_: I honestly don't know.
<lifeless> AIUI its openid protected because of spammers
<lifeless> and the module isn't configured to treat the text version specially
<lifeless> I'm not sure if that would be reasonable to do or not
<henninge> lifeless: I just tried it and it looked like only the text download went through SSO.
<henninge> alien_: what you are seeing is Ubuntu Single Sign-on service which uses Launchpad account
<henninge> alien_: but it is not really a Launchpad issue.
<alien_> henninge: I know it's not a launchpad issue, but where should I report it then?
<henninge> hm
<lifeless> #canonical-is
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> #canonical-sysadmins I think
<alien_> thanks
<henninge> alien_: or report a bug on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<henninge> ... but you'd need a Launchpad account to do that ;)
<alien_> I have one
<alien_> but I gave a link to a plaintext paste to someone and couldn't use it
<henninge> I thought so but still I found that situation quite ironic  ...
<henninge> alien_: yeah, I see the problem
<alien_> i created https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/784485
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 784485 in Ubuntu Website "Ubuntu pastebin requires Launchpad credentials for getting the plaintext version of a paste" [Undecided,New]
<henninge> alien_: thanks
<alien_> no problem
<jml> RAOF: someone needs to volunteer to prepare one
<dpm> hi henninge, quick question: when a project uses automatic imports with templates+translations, when are the translations actually imported, whenever there is a change in the template, or whenever there is a change in a PO file... ?
<henninge> dpm: when the branch gets a new revision, the job checks which files were affected and imports those.
<dpm> henninge, ah, cool, so individual translations can be imported, it's not like all the po files are imported at once, right?
<henninge> right
<dpm> great, thanks
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ abgeändert
<adeuring> henninge: ^^^
<henninge> adeuring: thanks ;-)
<pfarrell> adeuring, anyone else: hi! I'm trying to import a pre-existing project into launchpad. I registered a team, the project, set up the import from svn.
<pfarrell> I now want to turn off my svn server, and host exclusively on launchpad
<pfarrell> I imported the svn into ~spud/spud/trunk-import, branched it to ~spud/spud/trunk, and now I'm trying to delete ~spud/spud/trunk-import
<pfarrell> but it says:
<pfarrell> This branch cannot be deleted as it has 1 branch sharing revisions.
<pfarrell> should I co the branch, push it to ~spud/spud/trunk, and then I can delete ~spud/spud/trunk-import?
<wgrant> pfarrell: Does it tell you which branch is sharing? I presume It's ~spud/spud/trunk.
<pfarrell> that's the only other branch
<pfarrell> I guess it's because I branched ~spud/spud/trunk-import?
<wgrant> It's because trunk-import was the development focus.
<wgrant> Try bzr reconfigure --unstacked lp:spud
<pfarrell> beautiful
 * pfarrell googles for what it means for a branch to be stacked
<wgrant> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/stacked.html
<pfarrell> yep, reading that now
<pfarrell> thanks
 * pfarrell appreciates how quick the launchpad team are in answering questions here. thanks!
<wgrant> pfarrell: That worked OK, then?
<pfarrell> yep, beautifully, thanks
<wgrant> Great.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: have you seeen spam on launchpad in comments?
<wgrant> ari-tczew: There are bits of it around, but we clean them up when we're notified. Do you have any particular examples?
<ari-tczew> wgrant: ATM nope, seems to someone has cleaned up there where I noticed it. do you working on fix this problem?
<wgrant> ari-tczew: It's a difficult problem. In many cases existing users are having their webmail accounts hijacked.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: maybe use token while logging in?
<wgrant> ari-tczew: The spam is sent over email.
<wgrant> From compromised accounts.
<ari-tczew> mhm
<adeuring> dpm: I've started the EC2 test for the branch that defines the new DB user for your queries. The branch should be merged after 4 hours or so.
<dpm> adeuring, excellent, thanks for taking care of that and for the heads up!
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ abgeändert
<niemeyer> Yo!
<niemeyer> Quick API-related question
<niemeyer> Is it the case that there's no way to create new IRC nicks?
<niemeyer> Or are these operations standard/implicit
<niemeyer> ?
<james_w> niemeyer, there appears to be no method to do that
<niemeyer> james_w: Aha, ok, thanks
<niemeyer> james_w: I don't actually need it.. was just wondering if it was conventional or if it was missing indeed
<deryck> oh, abentley tag for irc.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ abgeändert
<abentley> deryck: roger.
<htorque> hello, everyone! where would i find the RSA key fingerprint of 'bazaar.launchpad.net'? tried to find it on launchpad.net without luck.
<abentley> htorque: I don't know if we publish it anywhere in particular.  You can always get it from bazaar.launchpad.net, though :-)
<htorque> abentley: sure, but wouldn't a compromised/fake 'bazaar.launchpad.net' send me whatever it wants?
<abentley> htorque: yes, but if bazaar.launchpad.net is comproposised/fake, you shouldn't trust launchpad.net either.
<htorque> true that
<Darxus> "Patch 60_fix-pod does not apply (enforce with -f)" - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71971599/buildlog.txt.gz
<Darxus> Why can't I replicate that locally with debuild?
<Darxus> Nice simple patch hunk failure due to upstream source being modified.  But it seems like debuild isn't even attempting the patches?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ abgeändert
<mmc1> How to solve a problem with uploading to launchpad:     550 Access is denied. Note: This error might indicate a problem with your passive_ftp setting.      (Having my ssh key uploaded, can I use other methods scp etc)?
<geser> an alternative to ftp is sftp
<mmc1> geser: E: bzrlib must be installed to use sftp transport.   ... so  ppa.launchpad.net does not have that installed?
<geser> you have to have it installed so you can use sftp to upload to ppa.launchpad.net
<geser> I don't know if the default dput.cf has a generic sftp stanza or you if you need to add one to your ~/.dput.cf
 * mmc1  installing "bzr" in the hope it includes the bzrlib
<mmc1> perfect. thanks. seems to work
#launchpad 2011-05-19
<cjohnston> What's the best way to install launchpad lib on a server?
<cjohnston> the packages I've tried want to install icons and stuff
<wgrant> cjohnston: Hm, they shouldn't.
<wgrant> python-launchpadlib is easily installable on a server.
<wgrant> What does it try to install that you feel is inappropriate?
<cjohnston> I didn't try python-launchpadlib
<wgrant> What did you try?
<cjohnston> some of the other packages that come up when searching launchpad
<wgrant> launchpad-integration?
<cjohnston> sounds close
<wgrant> That's the GTK library that provides the "Report a bug..." etc. menu items.
<wgrant> predating launchpadlib by several years.
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> hmm..
<cjohnston> I logged in, now I'm at a continue screen
<cjohnston> and it doesnt go anywhere from that
<wgrant> A continue screen?
<wgrant> You mean it says "Almost finished"?
<cjohnston> Top says 'Continue' bottom blue bar says (Form submit button) Use right-arrow or <return> to submit.
<cjohnston> hit right or return and it pretty much just refreshes
<wgrant> Oh, this is some CLI browser?
<cjohnston> ya.. on a server
<wgrant> I think w3m works, not sure about others. I would suggest browsing to the URL it gives in a desktop browser.
<cjohnston> ok.. now i got the almost finished
<cjohnston> got it.. thanks wgrant
<wgrant> Great.
<xtingray> help! passwd recovery is not working for me :S
<wgrant> xtingray: You don't get the email?
<xtingray> wgrant: exactly... it works great with gmail... but my email is from another domain :(
<wgrant> xtingray: It says it has sent it, but it never arrives?
<wgrant> If so, please ask at https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/.
<xtingray> wgrant: are you still there? :(
<wgrant> 15:41:10 < wgrant> xtingray: It says it has sent it, but it never arrives?
<wgrant> 15:42:02 < wgrant> If so, please ask at https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/.
<xtingray> ok, thanks!
<xtingray> wgrant: the link it's just a simple survey... no big deal :(
<wgrant> ... so it is.
<wgrant> xtingray: Choose Other.
<wgrant> It will get you a form that is not useless.
<xtingray> ok... let me try
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ abgeändert
<qtheuret> hello
<qtheuret> I've a problem with my login into Launchpad
<qtheuret> I had two email addresses on my account settings and I had remove one yesterday
<qtheuret> today, when I try to connect to Launchpad, I have this error message :              Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad Login Service.
<qtheuret> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<qtheuret> (Error ID: 1965canistellaunchpad7)
<henninge> qtheuret: what is the account name?
<qtheuret> quentin-theuret
<henninge> qtheuret: I assume that the adderess you removed was the one you originally used for registration?
<qtheuret> yes
<qtheuret> but I have add a second address because I not use the first address
<henninge> qtheuret: did you re-enter your credentials when you logged in today?
<henninge> qtheuret: can you access this? https://login.launchpad.net/
<qtheuret> yes, I re-entered my credentials and it's at this moment that the error message is displayed
<henninge> qtheuret: can you access this? https://login.launchpad.net/
<qtheuret> It's on https://login.launchpad.net/ that the message appears
<henninge> on
<henninge> oh
<henninge> did you use the old or the new address for login in?
<qtheuret> both and no success
<qtheuret> on other PC with a valid cookie on Launchpad, I'm connected without re-enter credentials
<henninge> qtheuret: oh, cool!
<henninge> qtheuret: re-enter your old email address, then.
<qtheuret> with the old address, I've this message 'Password didn't match.'
<henninge> qtheuret: do you still have access to it so you can confirm it?
<henninge> qtheuret: no, I mean add it back to your account
<henninge> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<henninge> qtheuret: but that only works if you still have access to that old address.
<qtheuret> I haven't the connected PC in front of me. I will come back after try this.
<qtheuret> thanks a lot for advices
<henninge> qtheuret: when you did that, go back to login.launchpad.net
<qtheuret> okay
<henninge> qtheuret: here https://login.launchpad.net/+emails
<henninge> qtheuret: oh actually, no, directly on https://login.launchpad.net/
<henninge> qtheuret: set your "preferred address" to the new address.
<henninge> after that you can remove the old address
<dusf> i am trying to report a bug on launchpad but i am not sure what project to choose? the problem relates to nvidia drivers and jockey?
<henninge> dusf: you could just report it on ubuntu and they will sort it out.
<henninge> dusf: bu t let me see if I can give you a hint.
<dusf> henninge: i have and they haven;t
<henninge> oh
<dusf> henninge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10835642#post10835642
<henninge> what's the bug?
<dusf> if you could glance over that and recommend a project for launchpad
<dusf> :)
<henninge> dusf: I meant report it on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<dusf> henninge: ahh, i have been trying https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+filebug
<henninge> dusf: no, that is for bugs about Launchpad
<dusf> henninge: my bad
<henninge> dusf: did you already file a bug?
<henninge> we can move it to Ubuntu
<dusf> henninge: i posted on someone elses bug, but i appear to have all of there problems and then more problems as a result
<henninge> :-(
<dusf> henninge: ty for your help :)
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> henninge: ^^^
<henninge> dusf: np
<henninge> adeuring: thanks, although I started late today ...
<dusf> henninge: lp is asking me to provide further information to attach to ubuntu-bug, will it take BBCode?
<henninge> dusf: what's BBCode?
<henninge> maybe adeuring know more about that, actually.
<adeuring> dusf: no, the only formatting supported is plain text :( henninge: That's a markup language for forums
<dusf> henninge, adeuring: ty guys
<dusf> will i get instant email notification on reply?
<dusf> and can i change my launchpad id? not sure how happy i am about my real name being used
<adeuring> dusf: yes, you'll get an email. And you can create a new account, and the merge your existing one with the new account
<wgrant> You can also just change your details at https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<soren> Doesn't https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit..
<soren> Of course wgrant beats me to it.
<soren> Why do I even bother? :)
<dusf> soren: hehe
<dusf> went with wgrants suggestion, and also set up a funky avatar :)
<dusf> thanks
<averi> hi,
<averi> I was trying to add a mail to my launchpad account but looks like it's registered for a team I don't own anymore
<averi> is someone around to get rid of it?
<mterry> Hello!  I hear that LP has the ability to synchronize comments between external and internal bugs.  Does that have to be turned on per-tracker or can it be enabled for a particular module in a bugzilla tracker?
<adeuring> mterry: that's per-tracker
<mterry> adeuring, ok, thanks.  I'll file a wishlist request.  :)
<adeuring> averi: do you mean that an email address you want to use is associated with a team? In that case please contact the team owner
<averi> adeuring, I was the team owner but when i left the team I forgot to remove my personal address from there
<averi> that team is inactive since ages
<adeuring> averi: then you can file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/ ; one of the admins will take care of your request
<averi> adeuring, awesome, thanks!
<adeuring> mterry: just to avoid confusion: comment syncing works like this: (1) an external tracker is registered on launchpad (2) somebody must link a bug on launchpad with a bug on the external tracker
<adeuring> we don't support syncing of all bugs with an external tracker ;)
<mterry> adeuring, right.  I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/785173 about that (syncing comments and new bugs filed)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 785173 in Launchpad itself "Support mirroring particular bugzilla modules" [Undecided,New]
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<deryck> adeuring, I've got IRC now, and can meet you in mumble whenever you're ready.
<niemeyer> This operation seems to be consistently timing out:
<niemeyer> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/people?ws.op=findPerson&text=Martin
<deryck> Hi niemeyer.  I just tried it and it worked for me.  Do you get an OOPS?
<niemeyer> deryck: Hey!
<niemeyer> deryck: Let me see if I can find it in the text (using it from the terminal)
<deryck> ah, ok.  I just pasted in the browser.
<niemeyer> deryck: OOPS-1965CK331
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1965CK331
<deryck> niemeyer, that one is not available yet.  so I'll give it a few minutes and check.
<deryck> I'll see if we have a bug or not and file one.
<niemeyer> deryck: It worked locally now as well
<deryck> ah, ok.
<niemeyer> deryck: Maybe it was a hiccup
<niemeyer> deryck: But it was reproducible a few times in a row
<deryck> niemeyer, maybe so.  I'll take a closer look once the OOPS is synced.
<niemeyer> deryck: Thanks a lot
<deryck> niemeyer, np!
<cody-somerville> I'm getting permission denied (publickey) followed by 'bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.TooManyConcurrentRequests' when trying to commit to a binded branch that is hosted on Launchpad.
<cody-somerville> nvm, works now
<jdobrien> acklog 1
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<triune> g'day
<triune> is there a freenode channel that handles LP translations specifically?
<ahasenack> hi guys, just got an oops when filing a bug
<ahasenack>  OOPS-1965AP614
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1965AP614
<ahasenack> and again if I go back and resubmit, another oops: OOPS-1965DS549
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1965DS549
<abentley> triune: I don't think so.
<triune> so, I guess this would be the place to ask?
<abentley> triune: sure.
<triune> cool
<triune> wondering if LP handles more than one .pot file per locale as pootle does, or whether its just one per locale
<abentley> triune: do you mean .po file per locale?  Because .pot files are locale-independent AIUI.
<abentley> ahasenack: I am trying to track down your oopses, but having some trouble.
<ahasenack> abentley: I was getting them repeatedly, so I saved the bug content and started over
<ahasenack> abentley: then it worked
<ahasenack> abentley: I also couldn't find them in that web interface
<triune> I think I know there is only one .po per locale... we were considering building separate pot files per context
<triune> sorry if i misphrased that
<abentley> ahasenack: Nor can I, but those are supposed to be synced every 10 minutes.
<abentley> triune: We support multiple .pot files.
<triune> word, thats what I wanted to know, thanks :)
<abentley> triune: They must all have unique filenames, though.
<triune> even if in separate folders?
<abentley> triune: Yes.
<triune> ahh, that would be good to know
<triune> thanks for the help, ill pass this on to my GSoC student
 * niemeyer burns Launchpad CPUs iterating over thousands of members for testing purposes
<abentley> triune: no problem.
<abentley> matsubara: ahasenack is reporting encountering some oopses that aren't showing up in the oops viewer: OOPS-1965AP614 and OOPS-1965DS549.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1965AP614
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1965DS549
<ahasenack> abentley: I just got a 500 error when trying to view the second one
<ahasenack> and now it's not found again
<matsubara> abentley, I'll look into it. just a min
<abentley> matsubara: thanks!
<matsubara> abentley, ahasenack: are theses oopses recent (recorded less than 1h ago)?
<ahasenack> matsubara: yes
<abentley> matsubara: Oh, I thought we synced every 10 minutes.
<ahasenack> matsubara: at :44
<matsubara> abentley, we sync oopses from production servers to devpad every hour, IIRC. the script that then loads the oopses that were synced to devpad into the oops db checks if there are new oopses every 7 min. So, it's possible that those oopses are still not available in devpad for oops-tools to pick them up
<abentley> matsubara: okay, sorry to bother you.
<matsubara> abentley, I just checked on devpad, and can't find the oops there. so I think that's the reason. I asked in the past to increase the frequency of oops syncing from prod servers but since rsync takes some time to finish, I was advised to not make the sync frequency so often as rsync processes might step over each other.
<niemeyer> Another quickie on the API: Is there any distinction between a person and a team from an available field/supported ws.op perspective?
<niemeyer> Hmmm.. the ops are different
<matsubara> niemeyer, there's a is_team attribute
<niemeyer> matsubara: Yeah, that's what makes me ponder about it
<niemeyer> matsubara: I understand internally they are actually in the same table
<niemeyer> matsubara: I wonder if the exposed REST API actually exposes exactly the same fields for both, or if there's some other distinction
<matsubara> niemeyer,  that I don't know. sinzui probably does. :-)
<niemeyer> Looks like the same.. which actually makes it a bit weird (e.g. person has expired_members_collection_link), but that's ok.
<niemeyer> matsubara: Super, thanks even then
<sinzui> matsubara: niemeyer.team and  user are not IPerson. We add IPerson to a team in init when teamowner is not None
<ojwb> hi, is there a way to remove a language translation from a project on translations.launchpad.net?
<sinzui> matsubara: niemeyer: isTeam() and  is_team are really checks for the teamowner
<sinzui> It is a dirty implementation
 * ojwb has managed to end up with an en_GB translation, but the messages in the .pot files are actually en_GB, so that's not helpful
<sinzui> ojwb: not without violence to the db
<niemeyer> sinzui: In this context, what difference would it make to have the object being an IPerson or not?
<ojwb> sinzui: is there a way to request such violence?
<ojwb> or do I just need to keep uploading a dummy identity translation for it forever?
<sinzui> hmm, niemeyer, there is a difference.many team methods will raise an AssertionError if the IPerson is not an ITeam
<niemeyer> sinzui: I'm talking from an API perspective only
<lifeless> ojwb: open a ticket on answers.l.n/launchpad
<lifeless> ojwb: there is a script that can be run
<sinzui> ojwb: Lp requires the POT to be en, and more specifically it is assumed to be en_US because they have Disney, Hollywood, and McDonalds
<ojwb> sinzui: yes, I realise that
<ojwb> but I'm happy to have to handle the en_US translation externally if I have to
<sinzui> ojwb: I think I may be able to deactivate the POT, maybe you can took. Which project and series?
<ojwb> i don't have much interest is changing to use en_US as the key
<ojwb> deactivate?
<sinzui> It will hide the set of messages so that users are not encouraged to translate them
<ojwb> you mean deactivate the PO (not POT)?
<sinzui> no, I do not think we can deactivate a PO. I thought you said the POT was bas
<sinzui> ojwb: is this the series https://translations.launchpad.net/survex/trunk/+templates
<sinzui> series and template?
<ojwb> no, the pot is fine
<ojwb> it's en_GB, but I don't really want to change that
<ojwb> i just want to kill off the en_GB translation, since it isn't really useful
<sinzui> Lp thinks it is en_US
 * ojwb will file an "answer"
<ojwb> sinzui: yes, AIUI it assumes it is
<sinzui> I think it is fine If you want to keep it, but you cannot stop users from translating to en_GB
 * ojwb tried to write a script to "pivot" the .pot for launchpad, but it just isn't worth the pain
<sinzui> ojwb: At some point the Americans are all going to be speaking es (except for the fr_CA), so I think you are planning for the future
<ojwb> they'll probably realise the whole independence thing was a bad idea sooner or later
<sinzui> ojwb: They have not noticed that the lost independence to media companies. Cinco de Mayo is popular, so they may think they won independence from France
<ScottK> That or we might think random people on the internet making snarky comments about Americans are idiots.
<ScottK> Who know.
#launchpad 2011-05-20
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<qtheuret> I come back to you for my yesterday problem : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/19/%23launchpad.html
<qtheuret> hello
<henninge> Hi qtheuret
<qtheuret> I'd add a new email address on my profile
<henninge> new?
<qtheuret> the new added address is the old
<qtheuret> :)
<henninge> ;)
<qtheuret> but I can't validate it
<qtheuret> I've an error message when I ask a validation
<henninge> qtheuret: what's the error message?
<qtheuret> and I haven't receive the validation email on my inbox
<qtheuret> Oops!
<qtheuret> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad Login Service.
<qtheuret> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<qtheuret> (Error ID: 1966canistellaunchpad4)
<henninge> ;-(
<henninge> So this won't work.
<henninge> qtheuret: that seems to be bug 637968, btw.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 637968 in Launchpad itself "Removing email addresses can cause mismatch with Canonical SSO" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637968
<henninge> qtheuret: I will talk to the admins and see if I can fix this.
<wgrant> henninge: I don't think it's quite that bug. This is clearly SSO coping badly with the email address drift.
<wgrant> I'd suggest opening a support case with the SSO system.
<wgrant> It's certainly *related*. But SSO shouldn't be crashing.
<wgrant> https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/
<henninge> I didn't know that form.
<qtheuret> ok thank you
<henninge> qtheuret: can you please do that?
<henninge> qtheuret: ok, cool
<qtheuret> heninge, could you subscribe me to this bug ?
<henninge> wgrant: thanks
<henninge> qtheuret: sure
<qtheuret> yes I create a new ticket in support on the form given by wgrant
<qtheuret> I will create*
<henninge> thanks
<qtheuret> heninge, thanks for the subscription
<qtheuret> henninge*
<henninge> qtheuret: you're welcome
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cnd> Hi, is it possible to request for a ppa to build for arm as well as i386 and amd64?
<bigjools> cnd: no, arm is not widely available right now, it's not stable enough, nor secure enough
<james_w> bigjools, does it make a difference that cnd is a Canonical employee?
<bigjools> james_w: already talked to him privately
<deryck> adeuring, I'll take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<deryck> np!
<joey> geez sinzui I'm feeling the love :-)
<sinzui> love/rampage
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<triune> oi
<triune> I need to create a group on LP, so that a GSoC student and myself can both commit to a branch
<triune> someone know how I can do this?
<triune> er, sorry... I'm sure many do, I need help :D
<micahg> triune: you're looking to create a team
<triune> ahh, there we go :)
<triune> either that or just add a single person to my branch
<triune> I'm thinking I can't do the latter tho, and I need a team/group
<triune> so, how do I create one for that purpose?
<micahg> triune: should be a button on launchpad.net homepage to do that
<triune> ahh, I never go to the LP homepage, always dive in deep first, heh ;)
#launchpad 2011-05-21
<triune> works like a charm
<triune> cheers
<triune> have a nice weekend :)
<elky> Hi, I need a project renamed.
<wgrant> elky: Could you ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion?
<elky> wgrant, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/158402
<wgrant> elky: Does anyone care about the old name? I can add a redirect.
<elky> wgrant, don't think so, no
<wgrant> Done.
<elky> wgrant, sweet, thanks
<marvin24_DT> hi, I failed to delete the https://code.launchpad.net/~marvin24/ac100/chromeos-ac100-2.6.37 branch
<marvin24_DT> I guess something is stuck ...
<exarkun> I accidentally linked https://launchpad.net/divmod.org/trunk to Oneiric python-axiom.  I can't find the UI to unlink it.  Can anyone direct me to it?
<maxb> exarkun: Follow the "All packages" link
<exarkun> Thanks.
<exarkun> Also, the UI seems to imply that multiple packages can be linked to it?  Is that right?
<maxb> One per distroseries, I'd imagine
<maxb> oh, or maybe many
<maxb> try it and see?
<exarkun> I tried a few and got errors on all of them, but it wasn't clear why the error occurred
 * exarkun tries some more
<exarkun> "There is 1 error.", "Invalid value"
<exarkun> Or "The source package is not published in [...]"
<exarkun> Maybe it really isn't published, but I have it installed on my desktop so I wonder what that means.
<maxb> hm
<maxb> give me the name of another divmod source package?
<exarkun> python-epsilon, python-nevow
<maxb> Neither of those exist
<exarkun> I guess that's why it doesn't work, then.
<exarkun> What does it mean that they don't exist?  I have both of them installed on my Karmic desktop machine.
<maxb> Ah, because the source packages are called "epsilon" and "nevow"
<maxb> Also, why do you have a Karmic machine any more? :-)
<exarkun> The answer to that question is best phrased as a series of bug reports :/
<exarkun> Thanks for the clarification about those package links.
#launchpad 2011-05-22
<kaustavdm> Hi, a package I uploaded to my ppa has been successfully built, but it is pending publishing for the last one hour. Can anyone tell me why? Please check https://launchpad.net/~kaustav-dasmodak/+archive/kido/+packages
<wgrant> kaustavdm: Publication stops once a week for 1.5-2 hours, starting an hour ago.
<wgrant> OK then.
<StevenK> Hah
<evaluate> Hello.
<maxb> hello
<evaluate> Is there a way I can get more permissions on launchpad for a specific package? I for example can't mark a bug as 'Won't fix'...
<wgrant> evaluate: You'll need to apply to join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<wgrant> There are no package-specific bug permissions at this time.
<evaluate> Ohh.
<evaluate> Is there some kind of process that I need to go through (I mean beside sending that application mail that is mentioned there), or are my chances pretty good if I mention that I am the upstream of a specific package and am only interested in handling the bugs for that package?
<wgrant> I haven't been through the application process for around 5 years, so I'm not too sure what it's like these days.
<evaluate> wgrant, I see.
<jfi> wgrant, Hello! getDailyDownloadTotals always returns the full list or a splitting might occurs at some limit?
<wgrant> jfi: It does not do batching.
<wgrant> It will always return the whole range that you request.
<wgrant> Or time out :)
<jfi> wgrant, ok:)
<jfi> wgrant, I never see a timeout, what is the consequence? http timeout or a reply with some 5xx code?
<wgrant> An HTTP 503 if you request too much data.
<wgrant> But these queries should generally be pretty fast.
<jfi> wgrant, yes, it is very fast, I have very impressed by the LP performance
<jfi> *I am
<Ampelbein> evaluate: regarding bug control as upstream: "If you are an upstream developer or bug triager for an upstream project contact Jorge Castro" (From https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl)
<evaluate> Ampelbein, I'm going through that wiki right now. Thank you!
<wgrant> jfi: We're getting faster, but we still have a long way to go :(
<gour> morning
<gour> no-wiki is one of the things which makes me tied to fossil...is support for wiki on the radar of LP devs?
 * gour is reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/240067 thread...maybe the answer is there
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 240067 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad projects need wikis" [Low,In progress]
<gour> some baby steps are there...
<exarkun> https://code.launchpad.net/~divmod-dev/divmod.org/trunk has been "Updating branch ..." for like 16 hours
<maxb> Sounds like you need someone who can actually look at the branch scanner logs on the server. It's probably best to file a question
<exarkun> okay
<exarkun> a question on launchpad?
<maxb> yes
<exarkun> thanks, asked (<https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/158547>).
<respond> https://launchpad.net/viewmail-disabled used to be called https://launchpad.net/viewmail so how do I find out how it got renamed?
<nigelb> respond: you could ask on Monday when the launchpad staff are around
<respond> nigelb: thank you. Actually, probably what happened is specific to the viewmail package so I'll post a question to the current owner.
<nigelb> respond: ah, I assumed you were the owner! Yes, that works too :)
<respond> nigelb: I created a branch off of viewmail back in 2008. when I tried to view my branch, it showed up as viewmail-disabled instead of just viewmail. scouring the FAQ's on launchpad gave no indication of how that happened, so I'm stuck until the owner can get back to my inquiry I posted to him/her a few minutes ago.
<nigelb> respond: hrm, true. I don't find anything on quick googling
<respond> nigelb: yup. tried that too. :)
<respond> nigelb: thanks for your help though!
<nigelb> respond: :)
<maxb> respond: I'm not Launchpad staff, but I'd guess it was superseded by https://launchpad.net/vm
<maxb> respond: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/104604
<tgm4883> How is the amount of space calculated on a PPA? Apparently the Mythbuntu team is currently at 3.3GB of 3.0 GB on one of our PPA's, despite only having a handful of pacackages up there and me deleting some old ones that should not be available anymore
<tgm4883> Is the repository size per PPA or per Team/User?
<micahg> tgm4883: per PPA, the actual deletion can take a little bit to happen
<tgm4883> micahg, hmm ok. I've computed the size of each binary that the PPA says it has, which is about 1.5GB worth. Far less than the 3.3GB that it says it's at
<tgm4883> I only deleted a few packages yesterday, no nearly 1.8GB worth
<micahg> tgm4883: which PPA is it?
<tgm4883> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.24/+packages
<tgm4883> I'm checking our other PPA's now
<micahg> tgm4883: it would be 1GB of binary packages from before...
<tgm4883> from before?
<tgm4883> also, https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25/+packages seems to be on it's way to the same issue. 2.5GB right now
<micahg> tgm4883: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv/, looks fine, just takes a bit to delete
<micahg> you have several old versions
<tgm4883> micahg, ok, how often do the old builds get purged?
<tgm4883> Because the ones I had deleted yesterday were REALLY old
<micahg> tgm4883: I thought it was once a day, bit you'll have to wait for someone else for an official answer
<micahg> s/bit/but/
<tgm4883> micahg, that sounds about right. I'm looking though these packages and I think I may see why some of them were left over
<tgm4883> not sure if it's a bug or not, but if the source package no longer builds a certain binary the binary seems to stay forever
<tgm4883> which is why we have some builds from Nov apparently on this PPA that builds daily
<micahg> tgm4883: no, you should be able to delete it in the delete-packages page
<micahg> tgm4883: there is no NBS cleanup in PPAs
<tgm4883> micahg, yea I did it manually yesterday. But it's apparently not automatic
<tgm4883> well since the PPA has let us push and has built yesterdays changes, I'll just watch it and see if it returns to normal usage
<tgm4883> thanks micahg
<micahg> tgm4883: just because it's not being built, doesn't mean that it wasn't built against
<tgm4883> true
<tgm4883> is there something we can do in debian/control to signal the package no longer exists?
<tgm4883> iirc we already have conflicts/replaces set up
<tgm4883> or doe soyuz not care about that in regards to removing old packages?
<micahg> tgm4883: there is no automatic package removal AFAIK
<micahg> tgm4883: in the primary archive, the archive admin manually remove stuff w/a helper script
<tgm4883> But there is some form of replacing old packages with the new ones right?
<tgm4883> otherwise we would overshoot our allotted space in 2 days
<micahg> tgm4883: you could use a transitional package
<tgm4883> micahg, hmm, yea I think transitional packages make sense
<lifeless> tgm4883: are you talking about ppa disk utilisation?
 * micahg lets lifeless take over :)
<tgm4883> lifeless, yea
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so - stuff with the same source package name gets freed automatically
<tgm4883> lifeless, I was just doing some PPA stuff and noticed we were at 98% yesterday
<lifeless> its not synchronised with the upload that replaces it
<lifeless> and its *per series* (so natty/karmic etc)
<tgm4883> all of our stuff has the same source package name
<lifeless> so if you do the following you need to manually cleanup:
<lifeless>  - switch from e.g. hardy to e.g. lucid you need to delete whats in hardy by hand
<lifeless>  - change source package name you need to delete the old source and binary packages
<tgm4883> I don't think either of those would effect us
<lifeless> ok, let me have a peek then
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25/+packages
<lifeless> 3 source packages (528.5 MiB)
<lifeless> 145 binary packages (2.0 GiB)
<tgm4883> lifeless, what may cause an issue is we have a source package (mythtv) that builds multiple binary packages (main program plus plugin packages)
<lifeless> You also have dbg packages there
<lifeless> these tend to be quite big
<tgm4883> if upstream removes one of the plugins, that obviously no longer gets built. But what does that mean for old source/binary packages?
<lifeless> should be automatic
<tgm4883> lifeless, the 0.25 ppa is quite newish, take a look at https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.24/+packages
<lifeless> you can ask for more space too
<lifeless> 180MB per source package is quite large though !
<tgm4883> lifeless, which we have :)
<tgm4883> yea it's a large source
<tgm4883> all of mythtv, mythplugins, myththemes
<lifeless> mythtv-dbg_0.24.1+fixes.20110522.347cd24-0ubuntu0mythbuntu4_amd64.deb (53.6 MiB)
<tgm4883> I think in the next 24 hours it should clean some of itself up and return to normal size (2 - 2.5GB)
<lifeless> so 100MB per build (i386 + amd64) on debug packages
<tgm4883> lifeless, right, I pulled all of the packages into a spreadsheet and it only computed to 1.4GB, add source packages and I'm still under 2GB
<tgm4883> I think it might just be cleanup. I think we had to do an extra build yesterday to fix an issue
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> there is a separate pass that happens
<lifeless> I forget the details
<lifeless> so yeah, give it 24
<tgm4883> lifeless, will do. I'll check back tomorrow if it doesn't change
<tgm4883> I think it will though
<tgm4883> thanks lifeless and micahg
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu.2012 seems like an unreasonably deceptive team name.
<ScottK> Is there a policy about such things?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/~india.launchpad.team too.
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-linugz
<persia> I don't believe there is such a policy.
<lifeless> there isn't a firm policy
<lifeless> however we do sort this sort of thing out
<lifeless> please make a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and the CHR can do it
<persia> CHR?
<lifeless> community help rotation
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Done
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> heh https://launchpad.net/~deadubuntuteam
<ajmitch> ubuntu for zombies?
<persia> It's important to respect diversity.
<ajmitch> sorry, ubuntu for the vitally-challenged
<lifeless> *snort*
<lifeless> persia: hey, when is the next asiapac mb meeting?
<lifeless> I am persistently confused
<persia> lifeless, Given that I failed to send an announcement last week, the 31st.
<lifeless> k
<cjohnston> lifeless: are you able to make a project a project group?
#launchpad 2012-05-14
<leo-unglaub> hi, i am having some problem with a package on launchpad
<leo-unglaub> there is a build, but no debian directory
<leo-unglaub> how is this possible???
<leo-unglaub> noone here?
<maxb> I'd say that's not possible :-)
<leo-unglaub> maxb: i thought that to
<cjohnston> gmb: thanks for all your help last week!
<joey> bac: quick question if you're awake
<bac> joey: it is noon...
<joey> bac: staging is down so I can't test this...   a PUBLIC team can be the owner of a PRIVATE team. Correct?
<joey> bac: yeah but you often travel everywhere :-) You're like Waldo
<bac> i think that is not true
<bac> that would seem very leaky to me
<joey> so I'm wanting to create ~linaro-sysadmins  which would be the deactivated owner of public and private teams
<joey> right now I own most of them
<bac> at minimum it would need to have restricted membership policy
<joey> any idea when staging is back bac? I can try it there
<joey> I don't have .dev installed any longer
<bac> joey: i don't know.  i'd try in launchpad-ops
<bac> joey: the privacy stuff has changed a lot since i've been working on other tasks, so i cannot give you a definitive answer.  sinzui probably can.
<bac> joey: i'll be glad to help find the answer when i return in an hour or so
<joey> thanks
<sinzui> joey, the absentee owner scenario looks sane. Lp will let the owner see the team and take ownership of the admins fail
<sinzui> joey, https://qastaging.launchpad.net/ is up, but the data is stale
<joey> thanks sinzui .. let me see if I can do a test run there
<joey> sinzui: no joy.  503 on the backend db when I try to edit
<joey> rocking oops page though
<sinzui> what are you editing?
<ppisati> i've a ppa problem, is it the right channel?
<sinzui> ppisati, yes
<ppisati> cool, so i created my own ppa, and i tried to upload a pkg to be built there (it's a kernel) but i got an email saying:
<ppisati> Rejected:
<ppisati> Cannot build any of the architectures requested: armel
<ppisati> [flag@newluxor natty]$ head ubuntu-natty/debian.ti-omap4/changelog
<ppisati> linux-ti-omap4 (2.6.38-1209.23) natty; urgency=low
<ppisati> ...
<ppisati> and according to this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ppisati> armel is available for natty
<ppisati> where can i look for more info?
<joey> sinzui: (cc bac) thanks. Now that the DB is up I've confirmed what I want to do will work :-)
<ppisati> sinzui: ^^
<sinzui> ppisati, ARM is only available to Canonical and it's partners. They require special setup by an admin to make that feature work.
<ppisati> sinzui: actuallu i'm from canonical, who shall i contact?
<sinzui> Visit #launchpad-ops on Canonical's servers. Ask a "webops I need my ppa arm enabled"
<sinzui> ^ ppisati
<ppisati> sinzui: ack
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa                   gyachi                                               1.2.9-0.1~lucid1                                                                  Loell Anthony Erecre                                      (2010-06-22)
<CarlFK> before I go trying to build that under oneiric, is how can I search for other PPAs that have gyachi ?
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~adilson/+archive/experimental?field.series_filter=oneiric                   gyachi                                               1.2.11-0.1ppa1~oneiric1.1                                                                  Adilson dos Santos Dantas                                      (2011-10-16)
<CarlFK> yay
#launchpad 2012-05-15
<slangasek> hi, I'm suddenly getting timeout errors trying to load https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier
<slangasek> those sorts of URLs have never had problems before - has something gone wrong?
<slangasek> (Error ID: OOPS-590b715f28bec743ec26102fd7332d21)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=590b715f28bec743ec26102fd7332d21
<EvilResistance> confirmed on my end, (Error ID: OOPS-8fe1144b294f966bdd75b4401dcdf6b5)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=8fe1144b294f966bdd75b4401dcdf6b5
<slangasek> escalated internally with the Canonical LP team
<EvilResistance> the timeouts seem to be global on bugs for packages, and for package pages
<slangasek> the source of the problem has been identified; not sure how long it'll take to roll out the fix but it's being worked on
<EvilResistance> for example, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/znc/
<EvilResistance> slangasek:  good, i hope they realize its not isolated to just bugs.launchpad
<StevenK> Yes, thank you.
<slangasek> EvilResistance: the fix has been deployed
<EvilResistance> slangasek:  that was fast :)
<slangasek> it was a rather critical problem
<slangasek> (and the ops were generally unhappy that it took as long as it did ;)
<wgrant> Sufficiently unhappy that I might accidentally rewrite the deployment tool tomorrow :)
<thumper> wgrant: juju deploy launchpad
<nigelb> haha
<mdeslaur> Dear launchpad: Please give me a date instead of writing "27 weeks ago". I've never had a kid, I don't know how to calculate time by counting weeks. kthx
<wgrant> mdeslaur: You can get a date by hovering over it, FWIW.
<mdeslaur> oh geez, /me goes to try
<mdeslaur> hrm, not where I'm looking I can't
<wgrant> Although that sounds like it might not be using our usual datetime formatter.
<wgrant> Where is hits?
<wgrant> this
<mdeslaur> package pages: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quagga
<mdeslaur> "132 weeks ago" makes my head explode :)
<wgrant>             <span tal:replace="row/published_since/fmt:approximateduration"/>
<wgrant> It should be fmt:datetime instead
<wgrant> fmt:approximateduration is for build times and similar short durations :/
<wgrant> Could you file a bug?
<mdeslaur> wgrant: sure, one sec
<geser> mdeslaur: would you prefer "3 releases ago" instead? :)
<mdeslaur> geser: hehe, not really :)
<mdeslaur> wgrant: LP: #999662
 * mdeslaur pokes bugbot
<mdeslaur> bug 999662
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999662 in Launchpad itself "Package information pages shouldn't display dates as a count of weeks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999662
<wgrant> mdeslaur: Thanks.
<mdeslaur> wgrant: thanks!
<wgrant> Might fix that tomorrow.
<wgrant> Given it's so trivial.
 * mdeslaur hugs wgrant
<nigelb> 9/ws 34
<nigelb> grr
<cjohnston> wgrant: bug #881019  -  is there a better solution than what Ricardo suggested?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 881019 in Launchpad itself "Lp login is broken after account merge" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881019
<wgrant> cjohnston: Well, the ideal solution is that people would stop creating several accounts each :/
<cjohnston> I'm not sure how to fix that social problem ;-)
<wgrant> cjohnston: The next best thing is to do what I said in comment #15.
<wgrant> Ricardo's suggestion is not practical nor safe.
<wgrant> Merging SSO accounts is a lossy operation that may lock the user out of some of their accounts -- it's not something that can be done implicitly.
<cjohnston> ic
<tgm4883> Is there somewhere we can see the load on the build servers? (eg. how many things are waiting to be built?)
<tgm4883> We had to turn off our daily builds last week due to the load, just wondering if it's back to normal so we can turn it back on
<knome> anybody familiar with the team membership moderation stuff in launchpad? i'm wondering if i can set a message for those who are trying to join a team - before they click "join" - or if one could set some period after which users would be automatically rejected if not accepted before or so
<knome> if not, are things like that under planning?
<dobey> tgm4883: "our daily builds" == what exactly?
<tgm4883> dobey, Mythbuntu daily builds of MythTV
<tgm4883> packages
<dobey> oh. do those take exceptionally long to build or something?
<dobey> there was another project which had daily builds running, which would often take over a day to build, and that would have disturbed the buildds, for sure
<tgm4883> dobey, not really, the issue is when the build servers are overloaded, i386 wasn't starting until about 9 hours after amd64 had finished
<tgm4883> that's an issue for us, as there is a single arch independent package that the amd64 installs depends on
<tgm4883> technically it's not a large issue, but users get confused when things get "held back"
<tgm4883> since it's a daily build, we've also noticed in the past that occasionally it would be > 24 to start the build from upload, and we'd have a new upload before the old build even started
<dobey> right
<geser> tgm4883: you can see the build status (and queue length) on https://launchpad.net/builders
<tgm4883> geser, thanks, good to know.  Does 159 jobs (57 minutes) mean the time before a new upload starts building is 57 minutes?
<tgm4883> I'm assuming yes
<geser> tgm4883: no, it's around 57 min (depends on how good the guess it) till all packages got build
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> still, thats a good enough estimate for us to start building again
<tgm4883> thanks geser
<psusi> lp emailed me about a new bug #999790, but it appears not to exist, what gives?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 999790 could not be found
<highvoltage> might be marked as private?
<psusi> I can see private bugs and it didn't indicate that in the email... looks like the same user filed several bugs about failed upgrades due to dependency problems today and most of them seem to have been deleted, which I didn't think was possible
<maxb> I don't believe they can be, but perhaps someone made them private outside the scope of your permissions?
<psusi> is there such a thing?  could an lp admin check?
<dobey> if a bug was filed, and you can't see it, then it is private and you don't yet have permissions to see it. crash reports are a common thing which fits into this scenario, as they are private to only apport until it retraces them
<psusi> I can see those
<maxb> IIUC, private bugs are visible only to subscribers. So yes, it's quite easy for a bug to be private but not visible even if you have a role in the project
<psusi> I often see the pending retrace bugs with the private flag
<psusi> unless there are two different versions of private?
<maxb> Yes, but that's only one possible kind of private bug. I believe there's a dedicated team subscribed to private crash bugs
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-crashes-universe
<psusi> I'm an indirect member
<TrollinPenguin> AHAHHAHA maxb
<maxb> That was quite random
<psusi> looks like that group is a member of bugcountrol which I'm a member of... which I guess explains why I can normally see the private reports
<psusi> so unless there's some super dooper double secret, I think something's gone wrong with lp
<dobey> i don't think anything has gone wrong with lp
<maxb> Well it's possible, of course, but seems much more likely the bug has just been made private
<psusi> then why does it say these bugs don't exist?
<dobey> well, abnormally wrong, anyway :)
<dobey> because they are private
<maxb> It doesn't say they don't exist
<psusi> being marked private doesn't explain that since I have access to see the private bugs...
<maxb> It says they don't exist or are private
<maxb> psusi: You do not have access to see private bugs
<dobey> psusi: you do not have access to see all private bugs
<dobey> psusi: you have permissions to see private bugs which you have permissions to see. nothing more.
<maxb> psusi: You have access to see private bugs to which you are directly or indirectly subscribed (just as everyone does)
<psusi> yes... well, I'm subscribed, why do you think I got the email?
<maxb> You happen to be a member of a team which lets you see one particular common kind of private bug
<maxb> I'd guess someone unsubscribed the team
<psusi> wouldn't I get an email saying they unsubscribed/reassigned/flagged private?
<maxb> I'm unsure of that detail
<psusi> I normally do...
<maxb> In the specific case of bugs, it would be better if LP wasn't quite so cagey about revealing the existence of private identifiers - since the identifiers are a trivial sequence
<psusi> the only way I can see for me to have lost access to it is for someone to have flagged it private, and also changed the package it was assigned to... neither of which would make sense since there isn't anything sensetive about the bug, and I should have gotten an email about the change.  rather than engage in conjecture, it would be helpful if an admin could actually take a look.
<mounirb> I have a project that I have subscribed a group to see the bugs. The bugs are private. Do we have to subscribe the group to each bug we open? We need the bugs to remain private, the subscription to the bugs at the project level is not working, is this correct for private bugs?
<maxb> I don't think project/package level bug subscriptions have any influence on private bug access
<mounirb> maxb: you probably right. This is what I see. I wanted to make sure this is the case.  If that is true, then for each private bug, we have to subscribe the group specificaly.
<maxb> Each project can have a team in the "bug supervisor" role. I *think* the bug supervisor probably gets automatically subscribed to a project's private bugs
<maxb> Though I'm not 100% sure of that
<mounirb> maxb: are you suggesting to subscribe the team as the supervisor?
<mounirb> maxb; I mean subscribe the group to be the supervisor?
<maxb> I'm suggesting it might work
<maxb> But you probably want to test or seek more knowledgeable advice
<mounirb> maxb: ok will try it - thank you
<wgrant> psusi: You won't generally get an email when you lose access, because you no longer have access.
<wgrant> mounirb: Is this a proprietary project with a commercial subscription?
<mounirb> wgrant no
<mounirb> wgrant: it is a project that we want to keep the development closed for a while with access to specific people
<jkyle> afternoon
<wgrant> mounirb: That requires a commercial subscription.
<wgrant> mounirb: Only public open source projects can use Launchpad without a commercial subscription.
<wgrant> Projects with commercial subscriptions can be configured to automatically make all their bugs private, and subscribe the bug supervisor team so they can see them.
<jkyle> I need ti import a openpgp key into launchpad to sign code of conduct agreement. The instructions describe how to do so using an ubuntu gui. I'm OSX or have access to some virtual machines with unbuntu, no gui. anyone have a less ubuntu+gui centric reference for this process? Also, it's unclear if this is only intended for ubuntu os?
<mounirb> wgrant - it is open source project, we want the development to mature a little before we open it
<wgrant> That doesn't sound too open source right now.
 * jkyle thinks he found a cli tut
<wgrant> jkyle: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey#Using_GPG_to_manage_OpenPGP_keys
<jkyle> wgrant: yep, that's the one I found :)
<thopiekar> hi :) I found spam in this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-fusion-plugins-main/+bug/183685
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 183685 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released]
<thopiekar> see the last comments
<jkyle> woot, encrypted mail. couldn't figure out how to do it in outlook, got it goign on mail.app pretty easily
#launchpad 2012-05-16
<EvilResistance> I recently changed my primary email address about two weeks ago on Launchpad, and my @ubuntu.com email address doesn't seem to have updated to redirect to that new primary email address (given that the original email address it was redirecting to is now offline, that doesnt exist on my LP profile anymore).  What should I do to get that fixed?
 * EvilResistance is an Ubuntu member, hence the email address
<bigjools> EvilResistance: I think you need to file an RT
<EvilResistance> bigjools:  come again?
<wgrant> EvilResistance: #canonical-sysadmin
<dash> howdy. I tried to create a project on launchpad but it told me the url was taken. I can't see a project there though
<dash> is it possible this is a private project?
<wgrant> dash: Usually means there was a project there in the past. What's the name?
<wgrant> I'll see if I can free it up for you.
<dash> 'monte'
<dash> wgrant: I think _I_ had a project there in the past :D
<wgrant> Heh, indeed.
<dash> can I have it back? ;-)
<wgrant> Do you want me to revive it, or just free up the name?
<dash> whichever
<dash> reviving it would let me feel like i never actually gave up on it...
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/monte
<dash> <3 <3 <3
<wgrant> Launchpad will shortly be offline for a couple of minutes while we upgrade the master database to PostgreSQL 9.1.
<rick_h_> woot!
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<aboudreault> Hi. are the servers very very loaded?
<aboudreault> it's take very long time before receiving the *accepted/rejected* mail
<wgrant> aboudreault: Yeah, some people have been uploading a *lot* of stuff in the last couple of hours.
<wgrant> Hm
<wgrant> This one PPA in particular has had some 400 or so uploads
<wgrant> And more are coming...
<aboudreault> hmm, I see
<wgrant> aboudreault: Should be normalish now, I think.
<aboudreault> wgrant, ok, will keep an eye on my mail
<wgrant> aboudreault: Have you uploaded 3 times?
<aboudreault> uploaded what? where?
<wgrant> The package that you haven't received an email about.
<wgrant> How many times have you uploaded it?
<wgrant> So far?
<aboudreault> In fact, I haven't uploaded anything.... it's my guy who works in ~ubuntugis ppa
<aboudreault> no only 1 time
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> I see three recent silently rejected uploads: they had the email address
<wgrant> 'heimdallr@MS-7592'
<wgrant> which is obviously invalid.
<aboudreault> not him
<aboudreault> yesterday, we upload 1 package.... at 3PM and received the ACCEPTED mail at 11:50PM
<aboudreault> is it normal?
<wgrant> Uhhh, no.
<wgrant> There were no problems of that magnitude yesterday
<wgrant> That email would have been sent within 10 minutes of the upload being completed.
<aboudreault> can you check any mail to jlarouche at mapgears.com ?
<wgrant> aboudreault: libgdal-grass_1.9.0-1~precise1_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"]
<wgrant> aboudreault: It's not signed with a key that's associated with a Launchpad account.
<aboudreault> haaa
<aboudreault> it's probably missing...
<aboudreault> no mail sent about that?
<wgrant> No, because we don't have a trustworthy email address to send an error to.
<aboudreault> ok, wgrant thanks for pointing this out
<aboudreault> will fix that
<wgrant> eg. I could upload a thousand packages with your email address, and get Launchpad to spam you to death :)
<aboudreault> :)
<wgrant> So it sends a rejection notice to the key owner... except that it can't do that when there's no key owner.
<aboudreault> make sense
<czajkowski> wgrant: always helpful :/
<dobey> i'm sure there are plenty of ways to get launchpad to spam people :)
<aboudreault> wgrant, trying to active his key...  we are not getting the instruction by mail.
<aboudreault> :/
<aboudreault> ahh finally. got it. after 20 minutes
<aboudreault> nvm then
<frathgeber> is there an "official" way to report spam comments?
<frathgeber> or is this a good place?
<frathgeber> if so, could this rubbish comment be deleted? https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/407234/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 407234 in Launchpad itself "launchpad should support post-commit actions via webhooks" [Low,Triaged]
<frathgeber> thanks, ubot5
<czajkowski> frathgeber: thanks
<czajkowski> frathgeber: not sure it's spam and not someone whos first language isn't english however
<czajkowski> will keep an eye
<czajkowski> open
<frathgeber> that person seems swedish, so you would usually expect a decent command of english
<frathgeber> which made me think it must be spam (apart from the fact it's completely out of context on that bug report)
<czajkowski> frathgeber: thanks for the report much appreciated.
<frathgeber> but lp doesn't have a 'flag this comment' feature?
<frathgeber> you can guess where i'm coming from: think stackoverflow
<czajkowski> frathgeber: most people report a question and it gets looked at
<frathgeber> should have search first ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/45419
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 45419 in Launchpad itself "No way for unprivileged users to report (probable) spam or abusive content within Launchpad" [Low,Triaged]
<czajkowski> :)
<frathgeber> given this feature doesn't exist, #launchpad is the right place?
<czajkowski> frathgeber: the feature doesn't exist, but if someone wanted to help develop that, we do welcome patches
<czajkowski> for bringing the comment up, yes here is fine or like I said, file a question and it gets looked at
<frathgeber> ok
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> not sure webhooks is the right way to do that
<dobey> and that comment is almost 3 years old :P
<dobey> but yeah, a "report this comment/user/package/ppa/whatever" system on lp would be nice
<frathgeber> dobey: 2 separate issues :) i was looking for webhooks on lp and found this bug report with a spam comment
<frathgeber> so i reported the comment as spam
<dobey> right
<frathgeber> but yes, that's 2 features i'd really like to see in lp ;)
<dobey> frathgeber: you might want to look at lp:tarmac as a branch merge bot
<dobey> we really need to get it packaged, and make it more obvious how to set it up properly though
<frathgeber> thanks, will take a look
<thopiekar> Hello. When using bzrlib I get this while opening a remote url:
<thopiekar> ssh_askpass: exec(/usr/bin/ssh-askpass): No such file or directory
<thopiekar> Permission denied (publickey).
<jelmer> thopiekar: that sounds like an issue with your local ssh configuration
<jelmer> does "sftp bazaar.launchpad.net" work?
<thopiekar> works
<thopiekar> I suggest it can't open a dialog asking me for the passphrase :)
<thopiekar> is there a way to skip using ssh to connect to the remote url?
<dobey> no
<thopiekar> :(
<dobey> well, if you want read-only, there is an https:// url you can use i guess
<dobey> what are you trying to do exactly?
<thopiekar> I'm trying to make a simple Updater for Windows and Mac which updates a branch folder and starts the app
<thopiekar> so I want to compare the revision numbers of the local and remote branch and update the local as needed
<dobey> you want to deploy releases to users via bzr branch? eep. :)
<thopiekar> Well when thinking about that I would first of all create a branch with "stable" releases ;) but for the beginning it should work for me :)
<thopiekar> and some friends testing the software :D
<dobey> well you could use the https:// url i guess to pull a read-only version
<dobey> and if you really think that bzrlib is a good way to deploy updates, you should do it using a specific type of branch checkout, which is not the default, but the name of which eludes me at the moment :-/
<thopiekar> dobey: I tried it now with a url to my code on my ftp NAS and I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/mb6aPK7p .. it seems to be related to my NAS setup I think
<thopiekar> well the command GET  seems to be unknown to my NAS :/ is there a way to fix that?
<thopiekar> hmm thats wired: using get via the commandline tool "ftp" works, but filezilla says that it is an unknown command :/
<dobey> thopiekar: don't use your NAS as a point of deployment to users :)
<dobey> thopiekar: also, #bzr might be better for bzr/bzrlib-specific questions
<thopiekar> dobey: ok, thanks!
<nemo> Hey guys, I'd like to vote for
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/160311
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 160311 in metacity "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult" [Low,In progress]
<nemo> which is driving me batty in Unity (I'm trying hard to get used to Unity)
<nemo> someone said vote but please don't comment
<nemo> so I'm just trying to find the "vote" button
<nemo> BTW, while I'm here. I really really hate the fact that Launchpad unlike most other comment and bug reporting systems out there, has no anchor link to link to a comment in context of the thread
<nemo> heck. if you view selection source on a comment, there's not even an id="comment315" that you could turn into a #comment315
<dobey> nemo: launchpad doesn't have bug voting
<stgraber> nemo: click the "This bug affects me too" at the top of the page
<nemo> stgraber: ah. thanks
<nemo> I was looking up and down the right column for something just like that
<nemo> totally missed the little sentence in green w/ the conversational tone in the upper left
<YokoZar> Hey it looks like over a million bugs as of today
<dobey> yup
#launchpad 2012-05-17
<dpm> I'm getting quite a lot of timeouts while translating right now. Is some maintenance going on, or something that could be causing it?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> dpm: let me go ask the wise ones
<wgrant> dpm: It should improve over the next half hour, maybe.
<wgrant> dpm: We've just switched to a new master database, so the caches are cold.
<dpm> ok, thanks
<rocket16> Hello guys
<rocket16> I joined launchpad, and am an user of Ubuntu 12.04. I would sincerely like to contribute the little I can, and as first of those, I would sincerely welcome the opportunity to report bugs (as those can be the easiest for a noob like me). So, can anyone please point me to some guide for reporting bugs nicely? Thanks.
<rocket16> And additionally, do I need to be the member of any team or such to report bugs? Or can I do that independently
<czajkowski> rocket16: no anyone can report bugs
<rocket16> Oh, ok. Thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> rocket16: thanks for taking part all bug reports do help, where are you based?
<rocket16> czajkowski: You mean, my location?
<mgz> <https://dev.launchpad.net/BugHandling> has a... not-so helpful section on how to report launchpad bugs
 * rocket16 feels sorry for sounding so stupid (sorry, I am kinda new to formal talks on web :( )
<rocket16> Hm, I hope the first section will get completed soon. Thanks anyway, mgz
<czajkowski> rocket16: please dont feel stupid, we all started somewhere, yes location, we have a thinkg called loco.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> rocket16: so there could be others in your area who can help you also
<rocket16> czajkowski: I am from Calcutta, India. And thanks for your words, they definitely helped. :) As for local communities, I have heard of them, but didn't yet take part in any. I guess I will soon join one
<czajkowski> rocket16: so the indian loco is good and you can get involve with them nigelb is one of their members
<rocket16> Ok, I will feel most honoured to be, czajkowski. :) Many thanks.
<czajkowski> rocket16: no problem
<rocket16> Oh, guys. I found this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs which might give me a headstart. I guess I should try my best to start contributing as soon as possible.
<rocket16> Ok, so I read the guide and it seems I can finally return the little I can to the Ubuntu community, for their great help and support, and most importantly this wonderful distro itself. :) Thanks everyone for your kind help and cooperation, it really helped. :) I'll be off now, and see you soon.
<dpm> hi, could someone take care of this question? It's just a matter of changing the team owner: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/195318
<yofel> hi, could someone please abort all recipe builds on https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/soprano please? They're stuck
<yofel> (and prevent any newer builds from happening)
<yofel> acutally nevermind, I just re-created the recipe
<czajkowski> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/c
<czajkowski> [6~[6~[6~/c
<StevenK> czajkowski: I didn't know you had a cat ...
<czajkowski> [5~[5~/c
<lauraczajkowski> I may have to kill skynet
<lauraczajkowski> mrevell: can you pm me the G+ link when you;'re due to start
<lauraczajkowski> please
<mrevell> lauraczajkowski, matthewrevell says yes
<mrevell> :)
<bdmurray> czajkowski: I'm having a hard time with the API and bug attachments
<czajkowski> oh
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/992481/
<bdmurray> that happens regularly with different attachments on a bug
<czajkowski> bdmurray: let me go an ask ok
<bdmurray> czajkowski: okay, thanks
<bdmurray> the server name seems to change too
<czajkowski> bdmurray: nods, I know they were doing stuff earlier on but not sure if this was being effected
<bdmurray> its been on going for a week or so
<czajkowski> well if I dont hear back from webops - we can file a bug and get it looked at ok
<joey> oy czajkowski
<czajkowski> joey: herrrro
<joey> czajkowski: can you tell me if there is an open bug that pertains to "owners of a team, who have been deactivated in +members, getting email as if they were active members" ?
<joey> czajkowski: I'm getting spammed now from LP
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> never heard that lemmie look and see
<czajkowski> joey: you getting mail from what team though?
<joey> czajkowski: in Linaro to help clean up a bunch of stuff we changed the owners of all official teams to ~linaro-sysadmins
<mrevell> matsubara, Do you know about joey's issue?
<joey> czajkowski: and in most of the teams we deactivated ~linaro-sysadmins from +members so they don't get email or show up on api calls
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/816196
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 816196 in Launchpad itself "new / deactivated admins of teams are not notified to the owner" [Low,Triaged]
<joey> czajkowski: however in most cases we're still getting email
<czajkowski> is the one I can find
<joey> it's basically a rubber duck work-around to self-manage
<joey> and so far it's been WONDERFUL except for the email spam
<joey> well maybe I'll file a bug and see what triaging does :-)
<bdmurray> czajkowski: I reported bug 1000805
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000805 in Launchpad itself "server errors accessing attachments of private bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000805
<czajkowski> bdmurray: thanks
<matsubara> mrevell, looking. hi joey
<joey> howdy matsubara
<czajkowski> bdmurray: thanks and passed it on
<matsubara> joey, maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/795141?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 795141 in Launchpad itself "Former team members still get MP notification e-mails" [High,Triaged]
<joey> matsubara: I bet that's related but not what I'm seeing. I'm seeing bug mail presently
<matsubara> joey, this seems related too bug 315563
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 315563 in Launchpad itself "can't unsubscribe from team-related bug-activity emails" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315563
<joey> matsubara: yeah that's getting closer
<joey> matsubara: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1000808
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1000808 in Launchpad itself "Owners who are deactivated in +members still receive bugmail " [Undecided,New]
<joey> btw Hi mrevell! Good to see
<joey> matsubara: obviously that's a PITA for the linaro sysadmins but there is a work around.
<mrevell> joey, Hey man, good to see you too :) Looking forward to HK?
<joey> mrevell: the event will be fun but I'm dreading the flights :-)
<joey> mrevell: I've been to HK before but technically this time we're outside of the main city
<joey> mrevell: on a beach
<czajkowski> joey: oh a holiday :p
<mrevell> Yeah, flights are not fun. But a beach sounds good :) We all know you'll have plenty of time for that, right? :)
<matsubara> joey, could you add a copy of one of the emails you received to the bug report?
<czajkowski> joey: mind if I duplicate yours to the main one and add content to it there
<joey> there's a main one?
<joey> matsubara: there is nothing special but yeah let me find a few
<czajkowski> joey: https://launchpad.net/bugs/315563
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 315563 in Launchpad itself "can't unsubscribe from team-related bug-activity emails" [High,Triaged]
<matsubara> joey, just to make sure, the deactivated owner is not set as the bug supervisor/security contact for the project, right?
<joey> matsubara: from what I can see so far, that's correct. You want full headers?
<joey> matsubara: maybe a pastebin would be better
<joey> czajkowski: I don't know that it's the same bug
<joey> matsubara: I also found this for BPs as well. I put 3 pastes into https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1000808
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 315563 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #1000808 can't unsubscribe from team-related bug-activity emails" [High,Triaged]
<matsubara> joey, looking at the emails you pasted, seems bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/781729 is related
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 781729 in Launchpad itself "Direct subscription controls are (mostly) ineffectual if subscribed via a team with a contact address" [High,Triaged]
<joey> matsubara: but the teams are not subscribed :-)
<joey> matsubara: they are just the owner
<GeorgeJetson> it would be nice to be able to delete a project you created
<psusi> I got an email half an hour ago about a private bug ( it shouldn't be private, I was going to make it public ) filed against grub2, yet when I try to open the bug, it tells me it doesn't exist or I don't have access.  What gives?  It is bug #1000959
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1000959 could not be found
<dobey> psusi: didn't we explain this to you the other day? :)
<psusi> no ;)
<psusi> there was some wild conjecture that some bugs may have been private and reassigned without telling me, but I find it hard to believe that keeps happening, and going by the email I did get about this bug, there is no reason it should be private, nor a reason it should have been reassigned
<psusi> and it was only filed half an hour ago
<dobey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/15/%23launchpad.html#t18:40
<psusi> it seems very unlikely that in that time someone incorrectly reassigned it to another package, so if someone could actually look at it and see, that would be helpful
<kiko> psusi, if that's the case, then a) the bug was made private between the time your email was sent and the time you looked at the bug or b) there's a bug
<kiko> I used to be able to See All bugs
<kiko> but now it needs to be escalated to IS
<dobey> it's more likely that whatever team you're on, that /could/ see the bug, got removed from the bug
<psusi> kiko: that's what I'm thinking.. bug... the email I got did mention that it was filed as a private bug, but it shouldn't be
<dobey> or there's a bug in the new sharing stuff, and that's how you're actually seeing anything at all; but i deal with private bugs all the time and haven't noticed any issues, either
<psusi> dobey: again, it seems rather unlikely that the bug was reassigned in that short time when there is no evidence that it was incorrectly assigned in the first place
<dobey> psusi: reassigned?
<dobey> i didn't say anything about assignment :)
<psusi> dobey: since I'm a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol, and subscribed to grub2, I should have access to bugs assigned to ubuntu/grub2, right?  unless someone assigned it to another package/distribution
<dobey> psusi: if you open the e-mail for that bug, and look at the headers, what does the one for "X-Launchpad-reason" (or whatever is appropriately similar to that meaning) say?
<dobey> psusi: unless the team was unsubscribed from a private bug
<psusi> X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Subscriber (grub2 in Ubuntu)
<dobey> then the team wouldn't be able to see it
<psusi> which team?  ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<dobey> yes, and/or you specifically
<dobey> i can't see the bug, so i can't say either
<psusi> you can unsubscribe ubuntu-bugcontrol from bugs in ubuntu?  that seems... broken...
<psusi> hrm... I got a second email about the bug also that just has a line with "-- =" and the normal footer
<dobey> well if it's any consolation, i also can't see the bug, and i'm also in ubuntu-bug-control and ubuntu-crashes-universe
#launchpad 2012-05-18
<car> newbie question ..... can you download a milestone of a series?
<dobey> car: what do you mean "download a milestone" ?
<car> As an example, lp:juju has a milestone called "florence"
<car> How do I download the source tree "as of" florence
<car> Or does bazaar/launchpad not work that way?
<lifeless> lp:juju/florence/<charm>
<lifeless> IIRC
<car> okay, will try that, thanks
<maxb> There is no guaranteed / programmatic link between milestones and Bazaar revisions
<maxb> And the tags in lp:juju don't look milestone-related
<car> thanks maxb .. makes sense ... was curious if there was some relationship
<dobey> ooh, sorry. no, no direct relationship. a milestone is turned into a release usually when it's completed, and you can grab a tarball of that release usually if it's uploaded to launchpad on the milestone as the release. and when that happens, there should be a tag on the branch for the series as well. but there isn't a guarantee that there ever will be
<car> ACK
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<jonathanj> hey guys, why are Launchpad pages almost 100% wider than they need to be? (i.e. i can scroll to the right a whole bunch)
<jpds> jonathanj: Do you have a small screen? I've never had that problem.
<jonathanj> it's reasonably small, i guess
<jonathanj> actually, it only happens on some pages, like a merge proposal/bug/branch page
<jonathanj> and it happens on my desktop too (which has around 1920 of horizontal resolution)
<jonathanj> 1920px*
<jonathanj> and it doesn't seem to happen in Chrome
<jonathanj> it has something to do with the lazr form overlay elements, they have CSS styles that set visibility:hidden (which doesn't actually remove the element from the flow, it just makes it not visible), if you set display:none on the yui3-lazr-formoverlay-hidden style, then all the overlays stop contributing to layout and i don't get a huge scrollbar in Firefox anymore
<jonathanj> would i file a bug like this against launchpad.net/launchpad? or is there some sub-project i should file it against?
<wgrant> jonathanj: launchpad is the correct project.
<wgrant> jonathanj: Which version of Firefox are you using?
<jonathanj> Aurora and Nightly
<jonathanj> so 14 and 15
<wgrant> Ah, indeed.
<wgrant> So, we made some changes here a couple of days ago.
<wgrant> To unbreak some stuff in IE9
<jonathanj> wgrant: it's been like this for quite a while
<jonathanj> (i notice it most on my macbook, since it's very easy to accidentally scroll horizontally on the trackpad)
<jonathanj> it just keeps slipping my mind before i manage to report it
<wgrant> Looks like it was deployed on Monday.
<wgrant> If you file a bug I'll point the relevant dev at it.
<jonathanj> okay, will do
<wgrant> Thanks.
<jonathanj> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1001181
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1001181 in Launchpad itself "Bug, branch and merge proposal views have large amounts of horizontal overflow in Firefox" [Undecided,New]
<jonathanj> oh there
<wgrant> jonathanj: Thanks.
<adeuring> wallyworld_: still around?
<yofel> hi, with the new blueprint page. Where is one supposed to put work items? There is the whiteboard which has a work item editor. Below that is a window for Work Items. Shouldn't the work item editor be used for that? Where is one supposed to put the work items now? Whiteboard or Work Items?
<wallyworld_> adeuring: hi, thanks for reviewing my branch. i can't reproduce the error you found
<adeuring> wallyworld_: odd...
<wallyworld_> i open launchpad.dev/ubuntu and can log in an no-one or mark or name12
<wallyworld_> and in each case the fields either render readonly or editable as required
<adeuring> wallyworld_: let me try again, after another rf-get run
<wallyworld_> adeuring: remind me the email adress for foobar
<adeuring> wallyworld_: foo.bar@canonical.com
 * wallyworld_ tries that
<wallyworld_> all seems to work
<adeuring> wallyworld_: ...and I still get the error :(
<wallyworld_> wtf
<wallyworld_> is it a python zope error?
<wallyworld_> can you pastebin the traceback?
<adeuring> wallyworld_: no, just JS pop-up
<wallyworld_> hmmm.
<adeuring> wallyworld_: the only server-side stuff I see is POST /api/devel/ubuntu HTTP/1.1" 400 465 15 0.0297849178314 251 62 "161" "Distribution:EntryResource" "https://launchpad.dev/ubuntu" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:12.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/12.0
<wallyworld_> the eror occurs when the page renders or when you attempt to click a yellow edit icon?
<adeuring> wallyworld_: no related OOPS report...
<adeuring> wallyworld_: I click the yellow icon, the picker is displayed, then I click "Pick me" or select a team
<adeuring> wallyworld_: and the related request results in a 400 error
<wallyworld_> adeuring: found it yes. one field is mis configured. good catch!
<wallyworld_> will fix. thank you
<adeuring> wallyworld_: cool!
<wallyworld_> much appreciated
<wallyworld_> adeuring: the distribution members field is not exported to the web service like the others are. there may be a reason for this so i will check first before i export it to make this branch work
<adeuring> wallyworld_: ok
<xnox> What is the correct tag for bugs about blueprints functionality in lp.net?
<joey> matsubara: hi, do you know when teams scheduled for deletion are actually deleted? I've had two in there for days now
<joey> matsubara: they aren't going away
<matsubara> joey, hi, don't know. let me try to find out
<kendfinger> I have a Code import of the Chromium Git repo. it failed last time, and I am trying again as I see nothing wrong. I tried the SVN repo, but It imported , but I could not branch or browse the code! Anybody else have a problem like this?
#launchpad 2012-05-19
<xxx> hello everyone
<shnatsel> hello
<shnatsel> clicking "Build now" at https://code.launchpad.net/~glimpse-hackers/+recipe/glimpse-daily says "Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-fdb9e51a93eca13fd675b63238f78b17"
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=fdb9e51a93eca13fd675b63238f78b17
<shnatsel> is this the right place to contact an administrator?
<neXyon> too bad launchpad doesn't have some kind of social development stuff, like a blog where you could write down your development progress; any recommendation where I should do that?
<czajkowski> neXyon: launchpad-dev mailing list?
<neXyon> czajkowski: looks like you didn't understand my original question ^^
<czajkowski> neXyon: it has it's own blog yes, but not where people can add stuffto, discussions do take place on the mailing list, so yes I did
<neXyon> czajkowski: nah, I meant any developer working on any project on launchpad; not only the launchpad project itself
<czajkowski> ah a project hosted on lp
<neXyon> or developers
<neXyon> eg. a developer posting about his experience with different coding projects, or even more general development stuff
<czajkowski> neXyon: hy not bring the idea up on lp-dev ?
<neXyon> czajkowski: feel free to; I don't want to subscribe to yet another mailing list
<czajkowski> fair enough, no point in me bringing it up as I'm not the one looking for it
<neXyon> then just send an IRC quote xD
<pasky> Hi! The "clock is running too fast" on my launchpad - I'm trying to get some timing instructions working and while I set MCLK explicitly to 1MHz, it would appear that the msp430 is doing two cycles per tick or something; running 1000 cycles takes just 0.5ms and the watchdog timer is triggering twice as frequently too. I'm using the internal DCO. Any idea what could be the culprit?
<pasky> This is a brand new Launchpad that arrived few days ago...
<dobey> pasky: i think you are in the wrong channel
<dobey> pasky: this channel is for https://launchpad.net/
<dobey> pasky: read the channel /topic :)
<pasky> oh oops, sorry :)
<eLBati> any problem with code hosting?
<tgm4883> Does anything special need to be done to build for arm in a PPA?
<geser> yes, you need to work for Canonical
<geser> arm can't be virtualized so it can't be make available for PPA, unless you can be trusted (ie work for Canonical)
<tgm4883> geser, so then what is the deal with the arm builders on LP?
<tgm4883> geser, seems there are about as many builders for armel as there are for amd64 https://launchpad.net/builders
<geser> tgm4883: the ARM PPA builders aren't virualized, but real hardware like the official builds
<tgm4883> and it needs to be virtualized for security?
<geser> yes
<tgm4883> sounds like we need a large arm server and some juju magic
<tgm4883> geser, on the other hand, are you saying that if I worked for canonical I could build stuff on the arm servers for a PPA?
<geser> yes
<tgm4883> geser, thanks for the info. I'll let our contact know he can do that
#launchpad 2012-05-20
<c0deMaster> is ubuntu SSO can be discussed here too?
<eolson> Hi, is it slow to checkout today on launchpad.net for anyone else (about 8kB/s)?  Also, is there a fast way to checkout if I just need the code? -- I haven't gotten --lightcheckout to work with a launchpad.net project yet.
<Karmaon> is launchpad repos down
<Karmaon> is launchpad under a ddos?
<Karmaon> the repositories?
<spm> swap death, recovering now
<jimis>  :-)
<jimis> just a while ago I had "bzr log -p" using 800 MB RSS. Imagine a whole cluster of such processes, they could kill any server :-p
<dobey> eolson: it's "bzr checkout --lightweight" i think. it will still need to pull the code, but it won't create a local copy of all the history, so it will be faster, but may still seem a bit slow if it's a project with lots of code
<eolson1> dobey, thanks!
#launchpad 2013-05-13
<TheLordOfTime> launchpad under timeout bugs or something?
<TheLordOfTime> i'm timing out accessing my own user page.
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: There was a database glitch for about 5 seconds.
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant:  okay, that explains the timeouts
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant:  but the glitch has been resolved?
<TheLordOfTime> so any timeouts from here on out are possible indicators of a pronlem?
<TheLordOfTime> problem*
<wgrant> Potentially.
<lifeless> wgrant: 5s glitch?
<wgrant> lifeless: Probably a network glitch, as we saw widespread random timeouts over a slightly less than 5 second period.
<lifeless> wgrant: interesting; I didn't realise you could pin down a glitch to less than 10 seconds
<wgrant> lifeless: All the OOPSes fell within a small window and I could see when the hanging queries started
<lifeless> ah, of course, oops has per query granularity
 * lifeless is clearly not on top from today.
<wgrant> Most summaries can't tell you more than roughly timeout*2, but the detail can.
<lifeless> s/from/form/
<shadeslayer> My uploads to a PPA don't seem to be going through
<StevenK> shadeslayer: Cronjobs were stopped so we could apply a DB patch, they'll be spinning up now
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> StevenK: thanks!
<shadeslayer> StevenK: will I need to reupload ? or do I just wait for LP to process the already uploaded stuff
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<shadeslayer> I got the email
<wgrant> We won't drop uploads, but they can be delayed.
<Saviq> hey, any idea why I couldn't push to lp:~unity-team/unity-api/trunk? the branch isn't there, I'm a member of the maintainer team...
<Saviq> I get bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~unity-team/unity-api/trunk/": : You cannot create branches in "~unity-team/unity-api"
<Saviq> make that */unity-api/* - can't push there, Permission denied...
<wgrant> Saviq: Looks like it works fine now. Did you get someone to fix the branch sharing policy?
<wgrant> it looks like the project was private in the past
<Saviq> wgrant, yeah, did it myself, the sharing policy was b0rked
<Saviq> wgrant, I don't think it was private, but was definitely set up wrong
<Saviq> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> It has a commercial subscription, so someone was at least trying to do something non-public :)
<TheLordOfTime> another db glitch?
 * TheLordOfTime is getting timeouts on PPA pages now
#launchpad 2013-05-14
<euj> OpenID Provider Is Unavailable at This Time, this is probably a known issue?
<wgrant> euj: Yeah, we're investigating
<wgrant> SSO seems to have disappeared.
<euj> wgrant: ok good
<tyll> I cannot login at https://launchpad.net/+login, is this a common problem currently? I am asking, because http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus does not mention any problems
<tyll> The error message is: OpenID Provider Is Unavailable at This Time
<hloeung> tyll: there seems to be an issue right now, IS is currently looking into it
<tyll> hloeung: thank you
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Login currently unavailable; we're investigating | Requesting ARM builds on PPAs - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Requesting ARM builds on PPAs - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> tyll, euj: Everything's been happy and stable for a while now. If you have any further issues please let us know.
<euj> wgrant: yeah managed to login a while ago, thank you :)
<tyll> wgrant: thank you, it seems to work
<crass> any ideas why off_t would not be 8 bytes? its causing this failure https://launchpadlibrarian.net/139845095/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.dng4ps2_2.4.0~crass~precise1%2Bgit20130514%2Br96-0~r1~pread~crass~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<crass> I thought that off_t would be a 64-bit int regardless of arch
<crass> hmm, that error is not in the amd64 build
<geser> you probably need to build with large file support on i386
<crass> yep that sounds like it, thanks
<bac> hi BjornT_
<jeblair> hi, we keep getting " Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad Login Service. "  when using launchpad as an openid provider
<jeblair> it's affecting people's ability to log into review.openstack.org, jenkins.openstack.org, etc
<czajkowski> that's SSO not LP,
<czajkowski> jeblair: https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/  or asking in #canonical-isd
<jeblair> czajkowski: thanks
<csierra> hey... launchpad is not letting me delete a merge proposal
<csierra> I screwed it up when creating the merge proposal and know I can't delete it
<czajkowski> csierra: yes known issue will be fixed tomrrow
<csierra> ok
<csierra> thanks
<csierra> bye then :-)
<bac> matsubara: hi, qa lab question
<soren> Can anyone help me with a 2FA problem?
<beuno> soren, what's up?
<soren> beuno: Flashed my phone and apparently clicked my yubikey too many times. So both my devices are useless.
<beuno> fun!
<soren> I love fun.
<soren> I still have a session open with Launchpad itself, but login.launchpad.net asks me to authenticate.
<beuno> soren, care to join #ubuntuone?  chaselivingston should be able to help you
<beuno> right
<beuno> it needs to be reset by an admin
<soren> Will do.
<SpeEn> Hello
<dobey> hi
<SpeEn> :q
<dobey> ok
#launchpad 2013-05-15
<crass> is there currently a way to use the build farm to make arm builds?
<czajkowski> crass: yes see the topic
<crass> so it can't be done with the recipe feature? I'd like to have daily snapshot builds
<czajkowski> crass: 10 builds a week only.
<wgrant> It works fine with recipes, but you still have to operate within the build limits.
<crass> what if I make a recipe run on repo commits and there are more than 10 commits a week?
<crass> will the 11th just be silently ignored? or do I get penalized/
<wgrant> PPAs which regularly violate the limits will have their ARM builds revoked.
<crass> ok, good to know
<crass> I'm using dh_auto_configure to build my package, but its not building anything
<crass> it works locally, thisis the buildlog: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/139916930/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.megatools_1.9.92~crass~precise1%2Bgit20130515%2Br54-0~r5~pread~crass~raring1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<crass> anyideas? I'm starting to run out
<wgrant> crass: How have you tested it locally?
<wgrant> You need to test in a clean environment, usually pbuilder or sbuild.
<crass> right, its not been in a clean env... :/
<mpt> Is there any way to get a list of bug reports that someone has changed recently? +commentedbugs doesn't show status changes, for example
<mpt> (and neither does ~person/+bugs)
<wgrant> mpt: No
<czajkowski> mpt: not that I know of I know when I find a spammer I go to their LP page and open up all the bugs they've been on and review them or review a chunk of them
<mpt> czajkowski, that's what I mean, there doesn't seem to be a list of "all the bugs they've been on"
<wgrant> You can't tell all bugs that were touched
<wgrant> Just commented
<mpt> ok
<mpt> A non-subscriber just marked a bug I was subscribed to as fixed with no explanation, and I was wondering if they'd done that to any bug reports I'm not subscribed to. :-)
<mpt> (Now wishing we'd implemented that timeline feature of "Here's what this person did recently across Launchpad")
<czajkowski> mpt: ah so you're going to code that feature then :)
<czajkowski> great :)
<mpt> czajkowski, yeah, I'll do it on Friday afternoon
<czajkowski> mpt: excellent I'll bring you cake then!
<mpt> czajkowski, anyway: Ernest gomboš <https://launchpad.net/~ernestgombos> marked bug 273049, bug 309829, and bug 549217 all as fixed for apparently no reason. I've switched them back. I don't know what your threshold is for warning/disabling users.
<ubot5`> bug 273049 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager should guest an estimative of upgrade size to prevent running out of free disk" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273049
<ubot5`> bug 309829 in Ubuntu "MMC.EXE-DCD22666.pf" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309829
<ubot5`> bug 549217 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "security updates not installed daily as configured" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549217
<mpt> Those are the only bug reports he's touched this month.
<czajkowski> I've a low threshhold
<czajkowski> :)
<mpt> And he's been a Launchpad member only since last month.
<czajkowski> fixed :)
<czajkowski> thank you
<crass> I've never been able to tell from the build log what a missing dependency has been: eg. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/139922347/buildlog.txt.gz
<crass> does it even say there?
<geser> crass: "Depends: libwxgtk2.9-dev which is a virtual package." Are you sure about that package name as even the current Ubuntu development version has only libwxgtk2.8-dev
<crass> geser: thanks for looking, its in the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~crass/+archive/dng4ps2
<crass> geser: but I think you're right in that libwxgtk2.9-dev is the problem
<geser> crass: you got a race condition: wxwidget2.9 for raring got published in your PPA 3 minutes after the recipe tried building
<crass> wow, good catch, let me try again
<crass> saucy hasnot libwx packages?
<geser> sure it has but only 2.8 currently
<crass> yeah, that's expected. I was asking because http://packages.ubuntu.com find nothingwhen searching for libwx in saucy. but it looks like they haven't updated for saucy (but you can search in it??) because it shows no packages for saucy
<dpm> czajkowski, wgrant, StevenK, could any of you remove the "Dr. Geo" project from the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-project project group?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> let me havea look
<czajkowski> never removed one from a project group before
<czajkowski> dpm: should it not be there?
<StevenK> czajkowski: +edit and drop the Part of
<StevenK> It will still exist, but be dropped from the group
<dpm> czajkowski, exactly. It's not related to the project in any way. I assume the project maintainer added it as "part of" by mistake
<czajkowski> StevenK: I dont haev permission on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-project/+edit
<StevenK> czajkowski: Webops it up, then
<czajkowski> StevenK: wilko cheers
<StevenK> Or dpm can :-)
 * dpm has a look
<StevenK> dpm: No, as in you could ask webops, but czajkowski has beaten you.
<dpm> StevenK, czajkowski, there are no settings related to child projects in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-project/+edit - I think that is a setting in the child project instead?
<dpm> StevenK, ah, gotcha ;)
<hachre> hi guys, is there a dedicated soyuz channel?
<hachre> im having a question about a PPA weirdness that I'm experiencing
<hachre> I have deleted packages and the used space went down after about 10 minutes as expected, however it still shows 500 MB used for 0 binary packages
<hachre> is there some way I can manually clean that up?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: known issues: Timeouts are being reported and are being looked into |Requesting ARM builds on PPAs - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: known issues: |Requesting ARM builds on PPAs - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dobey> is there any way to pin recipes to the ubuntu devel branch (lp:ubuntu/foo)? i have some recipes which were using that, but once the alias was moved over to saucy, they all are set to lp:ubuntu/raring/foo now, and i want them to always use the development alias
#launchpad 2013-05-16
<matachi> where can I find the file referenced in #68 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/935778 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 935778 in linux (Ubuntu) "Various Toshiba laptops - brightness controls work on first boot, but do nothing after suspend/resume to RAM." [Medium,In progress]
<dpm> czajkowski, did you have any luck getting webops deleting Dr. Geo II from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-project/ yesterday?
<czajkowski> hmm nope it got a bit bus
<czajkowski> y
<czajkowski> let me try again
<czajkowski> dpm: I think wgrant said you as a project group owner could/should be able to do this
<dpm> czajkowski, I can't
<czajkowski> ok poked again
<dpm> thanks czajkowski. It seems this "part of" thing must be a setting of the subproject, not of the project group
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> dpm: done thanks to gnuoy :)
<dpm> cool, thanks gnuoy and czajkowski!
<gnuoy> np
<dpm> anyone around that could help with this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/296197/how-to-find-out-the-dowload-count-from-a-ppa
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> I know the bug is low so it may not get implemented as we have critical and high ones to do first
<czajkowski> via the API I'm not sure
<czajkowski> the two people I'd poke are offline
<czajkowski> I'll ask for you dpm
<dpm> thanks czajkowski
<geser> czajkowski: it's possible to get some counts through the api: archive (a PPA is an archive) -> getPublishedBinaries() and for each published binary (a binary_package_publishing_history object) -> getDownloadCounts()
<geser> dpm: ^^ would that help you?
<dpm> geser, probably, it seems similar to the first answer on http://askubuntu.com/questions/296197/how-to-find-out-the-dowload-count-from-a-ppa
<dobey> is there any way to pin recipes to the ubuntu devel branch  (lp:ubuntu/foo)? i have some recipes which were using that, but  once the alias was moved over to saucy, they all are set to  lp:ubuntu/raring/foo now, and i want them to always use the  development alias
<mitya57> hi, when I try to delete my branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/debian/sid/calibre/remove-embedded-libraries/+delete) I get a "Oops!" error every time
<mitya57> i.e. OOPS-3f88a4096e9eb8b605c6679868c7a04a
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3f88a4096e9eb8b605c6679868c7a04a
<mitya57> probably because it has a (superseded) merge proposal, but I don't need the branch and the proposal anymore
<czajkowski> mitya57: I know we had some delete mp issues during the week
<czajkowski> I'll file a bug for this
<czajkowski> mitya57_: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1180818
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1180818 in Launchpad itself "deleting a branch results in an OOPS" [Critical,Triaged]
<mitya57> czajkowski: thanks, subscribed
<dobey> mitya57: the branch was merged into its target?
<mitya57> dobey: not, I submitted a mp against udd branch while there was a packaging branch which was a better target, so I resubmitted it
<dobey> mitya57: right. what happened to the mp which supersedes the superseded mp?
<mitya57> dobey: it was merged I think
 * mitya57 looks
<mitya57> yes, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~calibre-packagers/calibre/debian/revision/207
<dobey> mitya57: why not just set the branch status to "Merged" then?
<dobey> deleting branches which aren't lone leaves is generally not a great way to go about it.
<mitya57> dobey: you're maybe right, but a bug is still present
<mitya57> (I'm fine with a "Impossible to delete branch because it has a MP" message, but OOPS is much less informative)
<dobey> yes obviously there is a bug there
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> If I contact a user form launchpad, can I get a copy of my message at my mail account?
<czajkowski> cristian_c: nope
<czajkowski> there is a bug about that
<czajkowski> but it may not get fixed
<cristian_c> An user that I know has made this
<cristian_c> czajkowski, what bug?
<cristian_c> *bug report
<cristian_c> *from
<czajkowski> cristian_c: need to find it
<cristian_c> ok
<czajkowski> cristian_c: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/290657
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 290657 in Launchpad itself ""Contact this user" should copy email to the sender" [Low,Triaged]
<dobey> maybe i should just file a bug about my thing :)
<dobey> even though it probably won't get fixed :(
<czajkowski> dobey: whats your thing
<cristian_c> czajkowski, ok, thanks
<dobey> czajkowski: lp:ubuntu/foo in recipes being replaced with lp:ubuntu/release/foo when the dev focus changes to the new ubuntu development series target
<czajkowski> ah
<czajkowski> tickle wgrant :)
<crass> I created a project page a couple of days ago, but now its gone. Can someone see what happened to it?
<crass> the project is megatools
<czajkowski> crass: please see pm
<dobey> czajkowski: is something wrong with it?
<czajkowski> dobey: we've had a large increase in spam and commercial projects been created lately
<czajkowski> I had a flag on that one over stuff
<czajkowski> have reactived it
<dobey> really?
<czajkowski> dobey: yeah have had to deactivate about 30 in the last 10 days alone
<czajkowski> much much headache
<dobey> i created a bunch of projects recently, so i could import them and set up daily build recipes
<dobey> wow
<dobey> do they have random names like $INSERT_NAME_HERE? :P
<czajkowski> nope ones that look normal thats the issue
<czajkowski> dobey: saw yours and yours are still there
<czajkowski> it's a manual review process
<czajkowski> about 20 a day at least
<dobey> well, i can review my own, so that makes it a little easier :)
<dobey> will have to remember to do that in the future
<czajkowski> dobey: hmm how do you mean review your own ?
<dobey> cjwatson: the "Review project" link on the project page
<dobey> err, not cjwatson
<dobey> czajkowski: ^^
<dobey> czajkowski: i'm in ~registry :)
<czajkowski> ahhh
<crass> is it possible with public projects to add mantainers to a project or change the mantainer (if you're the current one) via the website?
<dobey> depending on what you mean by "maintainer" yes
<crass> by that I mean it as lp means it on the project page, seems to be equivalent to project owner
<dobey> there should be a yellow circle icon next to the maintainer name, on the project page. you can click that, or on the "Change details" link on the project page
<crass> ok, that was too obvious
<crass> I'm trying to use pbuilder to debug a packaing issue, but my package depends on pkgs from a 3rd party repo on lp. Any ideas on how to get pbuilder to get pkgs from this repo?
<crass> hmm, looks like --othermirror might be the key
<crass> weird, I'm using pbuilder to build a pkg locally, and it compiles, but in launchpad it doesn't do the compiling (though it doesn't fail to build, just no binaries are installed)
<crass> here's a build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/139922895/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.megatools_1.9.92~crass~precise1%2Bgit20130515%2Br54-0~r5~pread~crass~raring1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<crass> notice at the dh_auto_configure line there's no indication that its doing anything
<crass> I'm wondering if there's some bug with launchpad's version of dh_auto_configure
<cjwatson> crass: Launchpad doesn't have its own version of dh_auto_configure
<cjwatson> crass: Pointer to the source package?
<cjwatson> crass: Never mind, found the source package
<cjwatson> crass: Your source package has a configure.ac but no configure (etc.), so dh_auto_configure has nothing to do.  This has nothing to do with Launchpad - it's reproducible in a local sbuild too, and I suspect you weren't actually building quite the same source package in pbuilder.  I suggest that you replace your build-dependency on autotools-dev with one on dh-autoreconf, and replace "--with autotools-dev" in debian/rules with ...
<cjwatson> ... "--with autoreconf".
<cjwatson> crass: Actually that doesn't quite work as it stands, although it's closer.  Experimenting
<wgrant> czajkowski: The project owner, not the project group owner, controls the project's membership in a project group.
<cjwatson> crass: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5672543/ gets you much further, but raring doesn't have the version of nettle that your configure.ac wants so you'll need to do something about that.
<cjwatson> crass: So if pbuilder worked for you locally then your pbuilder is very very very misconfigured. :-)
<cjwatson> (saucy has nettle 2.7, which should be sufficient)
<cjwatson> crass: My modifications get as far as http://paste.ubuntu.com/5672553/ on saucy, so you'll want to fix your link lines too, I expect.  I think this is your problem from here :-)
#launchpad 2013-05-17
<stokachu> so ive run into a small problem, I have 2 launchpad accounts both with separate emails and for some reason when i log into one account it dumps me into my other account
<stokachu> for example i have adam.stokes@gmail.com and cts@canonical.com
<stokachu> i registered cts@canonical.com and put my adam.stokes@gmail.com as an email address
<stokachu> once i got cts@canonical.com created i went in an deleted my email address and just used cts@canonical.com for this second account
<stokachu> im curious if cts@canonical.com is still tied to my other emails addresses and is getting confused
<stokachu> wgrant: ^ is this something you would be able to look into?
<wgrant> stokachu: SSO and Launchpad accounts are separate. Which did you create with what email address?
<wgrant> Logging into Launchpad will try to find a Launchpad account corresponding to the SSO account's OpenID identifier or preferred email address. if it finds one it will link them, if it doesn't it will create a new Launchpad account.
<stokachu> my intention was to have a CTS user created with cts@canonical.com
<stokachu> separate from my existing account
<stokachu> my launchpad id for my account is 'adam-stokes'
<wgrant> Your gmail address was already on your main launchpad account
<stokachu> yea
<wgrant> So they will have been linked if you logged into LP before changing the SSO address to cts@canonical.com
<stokachu> ah
<wgrant> You'll need to file a question to get them manually unlinked.
<stokachu> ok ill do that, thanks
<stokachu> wgrant: thanks got it filed
<crass> cjwatson: thanks, I wasn't detecting that the configure was in the repo because of ignore settings, so I thought it was in there.
<crass> when copying packages from one ppa to another, does the option to rebuild or copy binaries do anything when changing the distro series? when I select copy binaries, its trying to rebuild as well
<crass> this build: https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/+archive/dng4ps2/+build/4580162
<arayaq> hello, anybody here can help me with an issue installing liblaunchpad in raring?
<wgrant> crass: You didn't select the copy binaries option for that
<wgrant> arayaq: What's the issue?
<arayaq> it seems that the raring package does not exist
<wgrant> arayaq: You mean python-launchpadlib?
<arayaq> ok, now i feel stupid
<arayaq> i though the package name was liblaunchpad-integration-dev
<wgrant> That's different from launchpadlib
<wgrant> liblaunchpad-integration has been gone for a few releases now, I think
<wgrant> It's what provided the "Report a bug" etc. items in the Help menu of various applications
<wgrant> launchpadlib is entirely separate, and provides a Python interface to Launchpad's API
<arayaq> i see
<arayaq> thanks a lot for the help :)
<rbasak> If in Launchpad an Ubuntu package does not have a SF upstream linked as an upstream project, am I supposed to "register" this in Launchpad in order to make upstream bug tracker functionality work properly? Or is there some other way to do it? It's not clear to me whether "registration" in LP is necessary (whatever that means), or there's some other way to "link" the upstream that isn't hosted on LP.
<mgz> you can link an upstream bug in bugzilla and several other systems, generally just posting a link to the bug in a comment will do it
<mgz> you don't get all the nice integration unless launchpad knows about the project though
<rbasak> mgz: OK - but I want the nice integration. How do I tell Launchpad about the project? Is "registration" the correct route?
<rbasak> It's just nice to do it all properly, and I don't mind doing that :)
<mgz> yes, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/python for instance
<rbasak> Got it - thanks
<gnuoy> I'd like to delete a branch from lp but it has stacked branches on top. how can I get a list of those stacked branches so I can get them removed as well?
<gnuoy> pfalcon, hi
<gnuoy> I just proxied a question for you
<gnuoy> <gnuoy> I'd like to delete a branch from lp but it has stacked branches on top. how can I get a list of those stacked branches so I can get them removed as well?
<pfalcon> gnuoy: hi!
<pfalcon> thanks!
<gnuoy> np
<pfalcon> I'm aware of https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/383804 in particular, wonder if LP admin could look stacked branched, would like to finish with that task this week ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 383804 in Launchpad itself "Show branches stacked on a branch when trying to delete" [Low,Triaged]
<gnuoy> pfalcon, I've got some SQL that might give us the answer, let me try it
<maxb> The other option is to query every branch in the same project/package via API & bzr+ssh, but of course that fails if there are private branches or cross-target stacking
<crass> wgrant: well, I've just deleted it and done the copy binaries again
<crass> the build status says it failed, but the log appears to be from the old build
<crass> what gives?
<crass> after the deletion I wait till the package didn't show up in the web interface, but maybe I should wait longer than that
<tlonim> hi, is it possible to use NNTP with launchpad lists?
<geser> I didn't heard of any direct NNTP support from launchpad, you could check if the list is also on gmane which has a NNTP-gateway
<geser> hmm, look like gmane has only the old launchpad lists
<tlonim> yeah.. :(
<tlonim> and I see this ticket https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/208238
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 208238 in Launchpad itself "Archive mailing lists automatically on Gmane" [Low,Triaged]
<tlonim> but it seems to be going no where..
<czajkowski> tlonim: Launchpad is currently in maintenance mode, which means no new features are being rolled out.  We're working on critical bugs followed by high bugs.
<tlonim> oh
<tlonim> czajkowski: how long will it be in that bug..
<tlonim> mode*
<tlonim> s/bug/mode/
<czajkowski> unknown .
<tlonim> ah
<tlonim> hmm..there is no milestone for next release eh :)  .. https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+milestones
<czajkowski> we don't use that for lp work like I said, we're in maintenance.
<tlonim> hmm. ok
<tlonim> a
<tlonim> oops
<tlonim> thanks..
<crass> yikes! how many hours should I wait for a deleted package to already be deleted?
<wgrant> crass: You can never reuse the same version.
<wgrant> So within an archive you can't upload a different source with the same version, and you can't rebuild binaries with the same version.
#launchpad 2013-05-18
<crass> wgrant: damn, so its impossible to switch from "rebuild sources" to "copy binaries" when copying from one ppa to another?
<wgrant> crass: Right
<crass> thanks for clarifying... would be nice to have a notice or help box on the copy packages page notifying the user about that
<crass> also do you know anything about the code importer?  I'm wondering what happens when the history is changed for a git import.
<crass> I'm guessing the revision of the last import would never change, since effectively it would be in a detached head state
<wgrant> crass: It'll import whatever the remote history is.
<wgrant> crass: If the head changes to something completely different, it'll import whatever history is implied by that head
<crass> oh, sweet, that's exactly what I'd like
<crass> is there a way to "copy binaries" and change the version?
<wgrant> No
<wgrant> You have to upload a new source
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> i'd like to change the subrscrition option for a bug report
<cristian_c> but I can't
<cristian_c> ok, it's incredibly changed
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/48267
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 48267 in linux (Ubuntu) "No driver loaded for Realtek 8129 NIC, visible in lspci" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> the bug has been assigned to the user has re-opened it
<cristian_c> How is it possible?
<cristian_c> :O
<tsimpson> they assigned the bug to themselves and changed the status from Invalid to Confirmed
<cristian_c> tsimpson, ok, but the user is not a developer
<tsimpson> cristian_c: so?
<cristian_c> tsimpson, the bug should be assigned to a developer
<cristian_c> :)
<tsimpson> anyone can assign the bug to someone, and anyone can change the status
<cristian_c> tsimpson, I know this user. I'e suggested him to re-open the report
<cristian_c> *I've
<cristian_c> but he doesn't know linux
<tsimpson> then unassign them from the bug I suppose
<cristian_c> How can I/he do?
<cristian_c> *do/does
<tsimpson> on the bug page, click the pencil icon next to their name under "Assigned to", and choose "Remove assignee"
<cristian_c> tsimpson, removed, thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<cristian_c> :)
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A> it looks like some of the bugs i reported in launchpad are gone (not fixed, but the reports are gone)
<PrototypeX29A> are bugs reports deleted at some point?
<wgrant> No, they are never deleted.
<wgrant> Do you have an example?
<PrototypeX29A> i am looking for a series of bugs i reported or commented on related to my display going blank
<PrototypeX29A> i can't find any of those
<wgrant> What's your Launchpad username?
<PrototypeX29A> the same as here
<PrototypeX29A> "All related bugs" lists 10 bugs, but i should have reported and commented on way more
<wgrant> That lists only open bugs by default
<PrototypeX29A> i get it
<wgrant> The advanced search link will let you search for all statuses, as well as duplicate bugs.
<PrototypeX29A> thansk
<PrototypeX29A> expired?
<wgrant> Ubuntu closes bugs when information is requested from the reporter and the bug goes unanswered for 60 days.
<PrototypeX29A> i never get what they want, it seemed to me they were working on it
<PrototypeX29A> can i reopen the bug?
<PrototypeX29A> like that one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/740893
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740893 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 2.6.38-7 completely dims screen on Intel GMA 4500M" [Medium,Expired]
<wgrant> You should be able to switch the status from Expired to New
<PrototypeX29A> i cant find where
<wgrant> There's an edit icon next to Expired in the affects table.
<PrototypeX29A> i am not the original reporter, though
<PrototypeX29A> found it, thanks
<tgm4883> I thought I remembered hearing that non-canonical PPA's could now build armhf packages, but I can't find any info on that. Am I crazy?
#launchpad 2013-05-19
<wgrant> tgm4883: /topic
<tgm4883> wgrant, oh geez, how did I not see that
 * tgm4883 is embarrassed
<wgrant> :)
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: ARM PPA builds: https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2014-05-12
<oly> morning, anyone around who could change the name of a project for me ?
<wgrant> oly: Sure
<oly> wgrant, https://launchpad.net/pycad/ to https://launchpad.net/fabricad/
<oly> i did not realise there was a project called pycad allready :)
<wgrant> oly: https://launchpad.net/fabricad
<wgrant> You should be able to rename the team yourself.
<oly> cool, cheers wgrant :)
<wgrant> np
<mpt> Launchpad just sent me a bunch of mail about auto-confirming bug reports that are already duplicates
<mpt> Does anyone know why? :)
<wgrant> mpt: Specific examples?
<mpt> wgrant, bug 922045, bug 974112, bug 999517, bug 1013982, bug 1069126, and bug 1315707
<ubot5> bug 968974 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #922045 Some free applications looks like paid applications with price 0.00 and with buy button" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968974
<ubot5> bug 968974 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #974112 Some free applications looks like paid applications with price 0.00 and with buy button" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968974
<ubot5> bug 968974 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #999517 Some free applications looks like paid applications with price 0.00 and with buy button" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968974
<ubot5> bug 968974 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1013982 Some free applications looks like paid applications with price 0.00 and with buy button" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968974
<ubot5> bug 968974 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1069126 Some free applications looks like paid applications with price 0.00 and with buy button" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968974
<mpt> All those were auto-confirmed in the same minute
<wgrant> mpt: "just"
<wgrant> It was two days ago.
<wgrant> But weird.
<mpt> Sorry, I don’t work in the weekends. :p
<wgrant> Oh, confirmation isn't predicated on not being a duplicate. I guess it could be.
<oly_> hi, anyone able to shed some light on why this build is failing ? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/175219994/buildlog.txt.gz
<oly_> seems to fail straight after the build
<paultag> Haha, looks like an internal bzr exception
<oly_> after the merge i mean
<dobey> what's the url for the recipe?
<dobey> looks like you're trying to merge something that is not a branch of the branch you're trying to merge into
<dobey> use "bzr dailydeb" to build and test the recipe locally
<oly_> https://code.launchpad.net/~oly/+recipe/fabricad-daily
<oly_> The project was renamed earlier today, so it could be something like that :)
<dobey> yeah, you can't merge that packaging branch into lp:fabricad because it is not a branch of lp:fabricad
<dobey> given the structure, you need to use "nest-part" for putting it in the tree
<oly_> okay, must have messed that up earlier :) i will look into nest-part
#launchpad 2014-05-13
<Mirv> I'm a bit LP newbie, but I don't find how to delete things (recipe in this case) via the API? my search skills haven't helped me so far in my browsing of the docs and examples.
<cjwatson> It's not currently exported
<Mirv> ok, thanks. I tend to like API for recipe handling since LP times out most of the time for those, but I think I can use a scripted opening of +delete url:s and some clickfest as a good enough workaround.
<cjwatson> Please file a bug when API you need is missing
<cjwatson> In principle it's probably about a three-line change plus tests to export it, though I haven't looked very hard
<Mirv> ok, filing
<cjwatson> But indeed you can use scraping as a non-ideal workaround
<maxb> I imagine you can just poke the web UI using curl for now
<Mirv> I filed bug #1319015 and will proceed with semiautomated url usage. thanks a lot!
<ubot5> bug 1319015 in Launchpad itself "Not possible to delete recipes via API" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319015
<cjwatson> When I need such things I tend to use the API as much as possible and then .web_link + urllib2 + BeautifulSoup
<maxb> curl -v -b lp=yoursessioncookie -F field.actions.delete='Delete recipe' -e https://code.launchpad.net/~xxxx/+recipe/xxxx/+delete https://code.launchpad.net/~xxxx/+recipe/xxxx/+delete
<maxb> ^ I was curious if it could be done
<ricotz> hello, i am having trouble with some ppa builds which getting auto-restarted or failing without a providing log
<ricotz> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/6002249 which was restarted 7 hours ago but claiming to be running for 20hourse
<cjwatson> That happens if the builder dies
<cjwatson> I think you'll just have to retry
<ricotz> i see, unfortunately i already restarted them like 3 times :\
<ricotz> i am seeing this currently for 5 libreoffice builds which won't get ready this way
<cjwatson> The logs aren't very clear; that build died like this:
<cjwatson> 2014-05-13 11:48:42+0000 [-] Scanning king failed with:
<cjwatson> 2014-05-13 11:48:42+0000 [-] Traceback (most recent call last):
<cjwatson> 2014-05-13 11:48:42+0000 [-] Failure: twisted.internet.defer.CancelledError:
<cjwatson> 2014-05-13 11:48:42+0000 [-]
<cjwatson> 2014-05-13 11:48:42+0000 [-] Builder king failure count: 1, job 'amd64 build of libreoffice 1:4.2.4~rc2-0ubuntu1~saucy3 in ubuntu saucy RELEASE' failure count: 4
<cjwatson> It *could* be that your build is hitting the machine so hard that you're managing to basically forkbomb it and force launchpad-buildd itself out of core so that it can't respond to buildd-manager
<ricotz> hmm, so it could be related to having 5 builds running concurrently on the server which provides the virtualized builders
<ricotz> although it worked fine with the last builds like https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/4162362/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> or https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/4162359/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> i am hoping this one finishes successful https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-1/+build/6000350
<cjwatson> I'm really talking about load on individual guests, not load caused by multiple guests on the same host
<cmosguy> hi all, I am gettin gthis error message: Err http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu/ trusty/main libapache2-mod-php5 amd64 5.5.12+dfsg-2+deb.sury.org~trusty+1
<cmosguy>   Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
<cmosguy> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/libapache2-mod-php5_5.5.12+dfsg-2+deb.sury.org~trusty+1_amd64.deb  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
<rbasak> cmosguy: sounds like you have a DNS problem maybe? ppa.launchpad.net resolves for me.
<cmosguy> rbasak, yeah i just figured that out just now, for somereason my vagrant session can't resolve this...
<shadeslayer> wgrant: poke
<shadeslayer> wgrant: would it be possible to rescore https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon5-runtime
<shadeslayer> it's a silly meta package waiting forever to build
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Interactive builds > automatic daily builds, I'm afraid.
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> I manually fixed it on my server, couldn't wait for it to build
#launchpad 2014-05-14
<oly> wonder if anyone can tell me why depends on numpy (>=1:1.5)  fails ? i have tried it with numpy (>=1.5) and that also fails, on 14.04 seems the version is 1:1.8
<ScottK> You probably want python-numpy, not numpy.
<oly> doh, thanks ScottK i think you might be correct
<oly> whats with the 1: in the version number should i use that or not ?
<ScottK> That's an epoch and yes.
<ScottK> Look it up in Debian policy manual for details.
<oly> okay cheers, thought it would be documented some where but never found the debian packaging docs easy to use :p
<zyga> hi
<zyga> I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~checkbox-dev/+recipe/checkbox-ng-daily
<zyga> and I see that there are 'No suitable builders'
<zyga> what does that message mean?
<cjwatson> zyga: That we're upgrading our build farm
<zyga> ah, thanks
<zyga> is there an ETA on that process?
<cjwatson> It's in progress, I don't have an ETA
<zyga> ok
<cjwatson> You can see it coming back up on https://launchpad.net/builders/
<cjwatson> zyga: Looks like at least some are coming back up now.
<zyga> cjwatson: thanks
<labsin_> Is launchpad down for anyone else?
<robindv> jep it was
<robindv> but now live again
<PierrePaul> yay!
<dobey> no?
<labsin_> robindv, I'll check
<PierrePaul> to me it's back on
<dobey> works fine here
<labsin_> yep
<dobey> never went down
<PierrePaul> it went down for 5min
<PierrePaul> according to my CI
<genii> Timing out here.
<dobey> time outs happen occasionally
<genii> Guess I'll wait a few then try again.
<genii> OK, good now.
<beuno> also
<beuno> well, he's gone
<beuno> but yes, there's a problem in LP
<beuno> and other services
#launchpad 2014-05-15
<laurynas> merge proposals on Launchpad down?
<robindv> Hi, I've a question; I have a personal ppa, and when I add it in ubuntu with "add-apt-repository" everything is fine, but I also have a "team" and after creating a ppa and running "add-apt-repository" I receive the error message "Error: singing key fingerprint does not exists".
<geser> robindv: does the team PPA already a package? IIRC the signing key gets created upon the first package publication
<robindv> geser, yes it has, but not for a really long time
<robindv> geser: I found this "This means that people downloading/installing packages from your PPA can verify their source. After you've activated your PPA, uploading its first package causes Launchpad to start generating your key, which can take up to a couple of hours to complete."
<wgrant> robindv: Which PPA?
<robindv> Well, it works just by waiting :)
<phako> uh. why is only raring obsolete and not quantal as well when I push to my ppa?
<wgrant> phako: raring was the first release to be supported for only 9 months. quantal is supported for 18, and EOLs in a couple of days.
<phako> ah, ok
<phako> thanks
<phako> right, as written in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<shnatsel> Hello everyone!
<shnatsel> PPA uploads don't seem to work for me at the moment, is that a known bug or I'm just doing something horribly wrong?
<shnatsel> dput says the upload was successful but the PPA page is not updated and I get no "upload accepted" mail
<shnatsel> trying to upload to https://launchpad.net/~shnatsel/+archive/dnscrypt specifically
<cjwatson> shnatsel: Looks like you signed that upload using a key that isn't registered to your account.
<cjwatson> 2014-05-15 12:22:18 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20140515-122131-015061/~shnatsel/dnscrypt/ubuntu/dnscrypt-proxy_1.4.0-0~oldconf1+utopic1_source.changes': GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/inco
<cjwatson> ming/upload-ftp-20140515-122131-015061/~shnatsel/dnscrypt/ubuntu/dnscrypt-proxy_1.4.0-0~oldconf1+utopic1_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"]
<koirikivi> hi, any help for a total noob? I'm trying to backport a package from debian-experimental to ubuntu 14.04 and 12.04, and the 12.04 backport build fails because of "Dependency wait"
<koirikivi> build: https://launchpad.net/~koirikivi/+archive/ppa/+build/6010533 ppa: https://launchpad.net/~koirikivi/+archive/ppa
<cjwatson> You'll have to remove the dh-systemd build-dependency for backports to precise, since it didn't exist there
<cjwatson> This is generally part of the art of backporting
<cjwatson> You'll need to remove the systemd bits from debian/rules too
<cjwatson> (especially from the "dh" line, but probably elsewhere as well)
<shnatsel> cjwatson: I see, thanks!
<koirikivi> cjwatson: okay, thanks. pardon my stupidity but how do I do that? :)
<cjwatson> koirikivi: There's a Build-Depends line in debian/control
<cjwatson> (Or possibly Build-Depends-Indep; I haven't looked)
<koirikivi> cjwatson: okay...
<koirikivi> I basically created the backport using backportpackage
<koirikivi> so my knowledge on the subject is total zero
<koirikivi> but I guess there are resources online :)
<koirikivi> thanks for pointing me to the right direction
<cjwatson> koirikivi: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage and other nearby pages may help.
<koirikivi> alright, thanks!
<brainwash> just noticed that ubuntu mono is not being used anymore :/
<hoverboard> yo
<hoverboard> anyone use homebank?
<dobey> what does that have to do with launchpad.net?
<hoverboard> http://homebank.free.fr/development.php
<dobey> so they use launchpad, ok
<hoverboard> (:
#launchpad 2014-05-16
<jose> wgrant: hey, is it possible to get a priority bump in #45318, please?
<wgrant> jose: You haven't given a reason there, so I have to do digging to attempt to verify the request.
<wgrant> That pushes it out of trivial territory, so it will have to wait a couple of days.
<jose> wgrant: oh, I'm sorry, I can provide that info in the ticket. as a summary -ET is having a contact change and we're handling it
<wgrant> Right, but I'm not going to steal some team just because a contact change is happening; that's pretty exploitable. I need to know that the existing contact is unreachable, or malicious, or something like that.
<wgrant> It's always best to resolve these amicably if possible. Launchpad staff can step in if there's a reason that isn't possible.
<wgrant> Those team renames, for example, can be made by the team admins.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<jose> np
<jose> contact is unreachable and proof of is in that ticket now :)
<wgrant> jose: That's all done.
<jose> cool, thank you!
<zyga> hey, I'm seeing massive build failures for a number of our daily packages
<zyga> this one of them: https://launchpad.net/~checkbox-dev/+archive/ppa/+recipebuild/720358
<zyga> according to the failure the package failed to upload
<zyga> I don't quite understand why 'plainbox-provider-resource-generic_0.4~dev+bzr3009+pkg5~ubuntu14.10.1.tar.xz' is already in the PPA
<zyga> our recipes use tree revision + packaging revision
<zyga> and we don't build anything twice
<zyga> any ideas?
<geser> zyga: it looks like the recipe got triggered a second time
<zyga> geser: any reason why that might have happened?
<geser> sorry no idea
<bookwar> how do i set the group which has rights to target bugs for series? I mean right now it is a drivers group - the same as used for administiring the whole project, but i'd like to change it to some other group
<cjwatson> bookwar: main project page -> Configure bug tracker -> Bug Supervisor
<cjwatson> Hm, actually I think that just gives you the ability to nominate for series
<cjwatson> Looks like it's always the driver
<bookwar> cjwatson: yeah, it seems i've found it - there is a Release manager field in the series settings
<bookwar> which by default equals to drivers
<cjwatson> Ah, yes, series driver == release manager
<cjwatson> I always get confused by this because the naming in the code does not correspond as closely to the naming in the UI as would be ideal
<bookwar> cjwatson: yes, it always takes some time to find the proper field
<bookwar> i have one more question now. How does one get a notification when someone nominates the bug for certain series? I have this release manager who has right to approve or decline nominations, but how should he know that there is a new nomination somewhere in a project waiting for him to react?
<shadeslayer> hey, I was wondering, how can I make a ML Private?
<shadeslayer> on launchpad
<shadeslayer> the team is public, just want to set the mailing list archive to private
<sethh> is there anyone around that can point me toward any resources regarding commercial PPAs?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: A mailing list is private iff its team is.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Codehosting offline 01:00-03:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jose> thanks for announcing :)
#launchpad 2014-05-17
<vthompson> Anyone else having issues authenticating to launchpad? Two different keys of mine are unable to authenticate to my lp user id "vthompson"
<vthompson> I get the following : ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<vthompson> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<vthompson> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<vthompson> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<cjwatson> See the topic; codehosting is currently offline for a storage upgrade.
<jfcaron> I am getting the error asked about here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/144839/what-do-i-need-to-do-to-start-working-with-launchpad-again-on-a-new-computer but it is not a new computer, and after following the steps I still can't push to launchpad.
<vthompson> cjwatson, much thanks!
<cjwatson> jfcaron: See the topic; codehosting is currently offline for a storage upgrade.
<jfcaron> Ah ok, sorry for the noise.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> Codehosting is back up. Let me know if you see any issues.
<lazyPower> I'm having a bit of a rough go at trying to figure out how to get a bug collection for a project back from the launchpad API. I've looked at launchpad lib and i'm not really putting together how i can get a projects bugs.
<lazyPower> would anyone happen to have some sample code I could look at to piece this together? or a pointer? the api doc says that /bugs/ should return a collection of them (i'm assuming sorted from latest to oldest..) but i'm not even seeing that much. I can get individual bugs, but not a collection of them, let alone a projects bugs.
<wgrant> lazyPower: lp.projects['fooproject'].searchTasks()
#launchpad 2014-05-18
<lazyPower> wgrant: That's in context of the python launchpadlib no?
<lazyPower> OH! each resource has a ws.op parameter that gives you access to the subresources! AWESOME! *lightbulb*
<lazyPower> or not, this is error output :(
<cjwatson> ws.op is how method names are passed to the LP webservice
<cjwatson> basically
<cjwatson> It's probably simplest to run the Python code with httplib2.debuglevel = 1, which will give you a dump of the request/response headers
<cjwatson> For example that gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485053/
<cjwatson> (IME driving the API by hand rather than via bindings is doing things unnecessarily the hard way, but maybe you have a good reason ...)
<lazyPower> cjwatson: i'm building a ruby gem with an attempt to get feature parity with pythons launchpadlib
<lazyPower> there's a goldmine of data in here, and i'm not writing my project in python - so the only feesable way to go about this was to start translating the api into another wrapper :)
<lazyPower> cjwatson: actually i spoke too soon. I'm making really good headway with the readonly client code
<lazyPower> https://github.com/chuckbutler/rlaunchpadlib - if you'd like to view the progress as it evolves. I'm open to any CR's / critique in what i have as a skeleton for the project.
<ehoover> could someone possibly investigate why https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/wine/master-git isn't updating?
<cjwatson> lazyPower: ah, right, writing bindings for another language is one of the few good reasons :)
<cjwatson> lazyPower: I don't speak ruby so probably not much point in me looking too hard, though
<cjwatson> lazyPower: but good luck
<cjwatson> lazyPower: I'd generally recommend mimicking the property of launchpadlib where, as far as possible, all the API is server-side and the client code just defines how to translate your language's syntax into webservice calls - that is, I wouldn't expect to see names of specific methods in a bindings library
<cjwatson> it's probably not a good idea to rename things as people are going to work off the +apidoc and renaming confuses things
<lazyPower> cjwatson: hmm good feedback.
<xnox> lazyPower: well, first thing that launchpadlib does is download the wadl description of the API in XML.
<xnox> lazyPower: it's not quite standard Java WADL, thus a special parser is required.
<lazyPower> xnox: thats why i'm avoiding that file like the plague
<xnox> lazyPower: that xml is the goldmine, since one points the client-binding library at the url e.g. api.launchpad.net and then you can get resources, urls, methods, etc.
<xnox> lazyPower: yeah, i'm trying to write launchpadlib in python3, and so far i was avoiding that file as well.
<lazyPower> xnox: Why isn't it an a-typical WSDL then?
<lazyPower> its a standard document :|
<lazyPower> then i could have done something like, import savant and consumed that wsdl and called it a day.
<xnox> lazyPower: assuming that "everyone can look at the docs online", but e.g. you do need to cache at least which methods are post/get/patch/update. Cause if one creates an object for e.g. ubuntu and somebody calls a method from the docs on it, you wouldn't want to guess each time if it's a get or post and just execute the right one.
<lazyPower> xnox: thats fair. I have a v1 implementation roadmap of readonly, so i dont have to stress over the proper rest method to use, and i'm not mucking about with authenticated api oauth schenanigans.
<lazyPower> that's on the map for 2.x
<xnox> lazyPower: i don't know about savant, the only major difference is that instead of just using normal wadl xml tags like <_tag_>, it has <wadl:_tag_>
<xnox> lazyPower: so when i tried to validate it with some 3rd party wadl parsers it failed.
<lazyPower> I may be letting my soap show....
<xnox> lazyPower: and there is no python3 wadl parsers at all.
<lazyPower> since wsdl is specific to soap
<xnox> lazyPower: oh, the oauth shenaningans are also non-standard on launchpad. I've discovered that and submitted a fix, but that's not deployed yet.
<lazyPower> Yeah. I'm going for all the low hanging fruit that I can manage before I dive into the non-standard implementations.
<xnox> lazyPower: use plaintext signatures, and at the last token exchange one _must_ use body signature authentication method at the moment.
<lazyPower> my use case really doesn't have need for any of the authenticated api routines, or put. Its all get, and public projects.
<xnox> lazyPower: go for annnonimous things for now.
<lazyPower> oh wow, thats... interesting.
<lazyPower> let me note that so if i run into it i know why, because body signature would throw me
<xnox> yeah, i have a fix for it, but it fails test-suite and opens up a huge security hole =(
<xnox> so not merged yet. status - work in progress.
<xnox> lazyPower: let me paste you a script of mine.
<xnox> lazyPower: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7485944/ -> that should work with unreleased requests_oauthlib under python3.
<xnox> lazyPower: but it does show required options & urls to use, and client tokens to request, and things to ignore (e.g. empty verifier, etc.)
<lazyPower> notbadobama.gif
<wgrant> xnox: What's non-standard about our WADL?
<wgrant> It has some extensions, but it shouldn't be otherwise non-standard.
<wgrant> Also, WADL, not WSDL. We're not a SOAP API.
<wgrant> lazyPower: You really need to not hardcode the structure of the API. Things are added frequently and occasionally changed.
<lazyPower> I would have thought that if something broke, it would constitute a new version of the API
<lazyPower> s/broke/changed that dramatically/
<xnox> lazyPower: not really, since the clients are meant to download the wadl and act according to what they've downloaded.
<xnox> wgrant: the tags used are not per spec, as far as i can see we prefix all tag names with "wadl:" when we shouldn't*. [*] shouldn't means that the parsers i've tried to use failed to parse it, yet they work fine against wadls as generated by common java-webapps.
<xnox> and i've decided against rewritting a wadl parser in python3, and instead try to create python3 REST bindings using like standard library + requests and nothing else.
<lazyPower> ^ thats pretty much the route i'm taking
<xnox> s/python3/ruby/ =)
<lazyPower> I'm in a discovery session with pry scoping the wadl gem though
<lazyPower> if this reduces overall code, i'll go that route. But i'm concerned with your reprted findings on python3 wadl parsers
<wgrant> xnox: Erm, that's pretty basic XML
<wgrant> We bind the WADL namespace to xmlns:wadl
<xnox> wgrant: i see. well i must have been using crappy parser then.
<xnox> didn't know about namespaces, read up on it now. looks useful, yet i've never seen/needed to use them.
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lazr-developers/wadllib/trunk/view/head:/src/wadllib/application.py is our parser. We also have a client with a different API that doesn't use WADL at all, for testing the server code without launchpadlib: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lazr-developers/lazr.restful/trunk/view/head:/src/lazr/restful/testing/webservice.py#L227
<wgrant> The entire client stack is in lp:wadllib, lp:lazr.restfulclient, and lp:launchpadlib
<wgrant> Roughly 1000, 2000 and 1500 lines of Python each.
<xnox> right, but when barry tried to tackle porting the client stack it wound up in porting all the deps (lazr.*) which ultimately didn't work.
<wgrant> Yeah, the problem is that lazr.restfulclient has a test dependency on lazr.restful.
<wgrant> Which ends up pulling in a good portion of zope.app, despite the fact that lazr.restfulclient only needs to talk to lazr.restful over a network socket.
<xnox> thanks for pointers to these, looks very good and small indeed.
<xnox> wgrant: hm..... can i keep lazr.restful in python2, yet have lazr.restfulclient in python3 talking to it?
<xnox> it's all bytes over the wire.....
<wgrant> xnox: It requires changes to the test suite, but that's what we should be doing, yes.
<wgrant> Currently it relies on being able to run lazr.restful in-process, and obtains it using buildout.
<xnox> wgrant: i'd take bolting on crazy hacks to existing thing any day, over writing things from scratch. Just a trivial attempt at getting to +me resulted in bugs to: python requests, requests_oauthlib, and launchpad.
<xnox> (requests_oauthlib was hilariously reusing oauthentication upon redirect resulting in denies)
<wgrant> Yeah, a couple of libraries in other languages have had that same problem.
<wgrant> And that one's *not* our fault :)
<xnox> i loved the response "most other sites, do internal resolution, and return correct data without redirecting"
<xnox> i am like "dude it's http, i can return any redirect i want" =)))) and then the fun bugs about serving different content from same URLs as recently demoend in django.
<xnox> oh if you are online and working, I should be asleep long time ago!
<xnox> good night.
<wgrant> Heh, night
#launchpad 2015-05-11
<Kilos> greetings all, i need access granted for http://pad.ubuntu.com/eiEDBfo63Q  please
<Kilos> or tell me what i am doing wrong
<Kilos> i get Authorization is required to access http://pad.ubuntu.com/eiEDBfo63Q
<cjwatson> Kilos: You need to be an Ubuntu member, or be in the ubuntu-etherpad team.
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<cjwatson> Kilos: Although since you're an Ubuntu member according to your cloak, you ought to have access already.
<cjwatson> You do need to go through single-sign-on.
<Kilos> yeah i dont know why im struggling, but i joined that team now and will try again, thanks alot cjwatson
<Kilos> thank you its working now
<cjwatson> OK, cool.  Very odd that it didn't work already, since you should already have been an indirect member.
<Kilos> lol some glitch somewhere
<Kilos> thanks for the help guys, enjoy your day
<kartojal> Hi all! :) Can someone help me a bit with launchpad PPA? I have a error while building a single binary package :/
<dobey> fix the error :)
<dobey> building locally with sbuild should let you debug what is failing
<kartojal> Locally works like a charm...
<kartojal> it builds perfectly
<kartojal> here is the log
<kartojal> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/206213032/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.gpuplotter-x64_4.0.3.2-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dobey> not locally, build it in a clean chroot that doesn't already have everything installed
<kartojal> mmmmm kk i understand now, just installed sbuild, any guide to use it for debugging?
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<dobey> is this in a commercial ppa?
<kartojal> Commercial ppa? i think no, its my personal ppa
<dobey> you need to upload a source package which includes source and compiles the binaries from that, then
<dobey> what is "gpuplotter" exactly?
<kartojal> the problem is the original source code makefile isnt multiarch (need to change a variable in makefile to set it 64 or 32), and dont know very well about the makefile and rules file to make it multi-arch
<dobey> is it this? https://github.com/bhamon/gpuPlotGenerator
<kartojal> yes!
<dobey> ah, well then it should be patched
<dobey> and the correct package naming and such used
<dobey> hmm, manual makefiles are annoying, but doesn't look to hard to fix it
<kartojal> sure??
<kartojal> i ll try to do it
<kartojal> want to learn how to and headhaches :P
<kartojal> thanks for all the info!
<dobey> yeah, i'm sure. :)
<kartojal> now just set up sbuild in ram and do the build, its fails like the previous log
<kartojal> how can i search the dependecy?
<kartojal> and where to place the dependency package? in debian/control?
<dobey> yes, dependencies are specified in debian/control
<dobey> but like i said, you need to build from source, not just upload pre-build binaries
<dobey> pre-built
<dobey> the same for burst-wallet
<kartojal> mmmh, i get it, thanks dobey!
<dobey> Homepage: <insert the upstream URL, if relevant>
<dobey> wow, i'm surprised launchpad even accepted that upload
<dobey> description is also the <inser description here> :(
<dobey> where did you get burst-wallet from exactly?
<kartojal> yes im surprised too hahaha, well it 's for a study project, a live cd hat includes a PPA with all packages related about a new cryptocurrence, like bitcoin, dont have time to convert all the sources to .deb packages, but learn a lot how to do for future
<kartojal> How NOT upload/make pakcages
<kartojal> its from https://github.com/BurstProject/burstcoin
<dobey> ah, java. so annoying with including the .jars in source repositories
<ThaNerd> Errr. Sounds like this channel is not about novation launchpad :-)
<wxl> cjwatson: remember we talked about signing messages for the email interface? i just sent one that got bounced back with a bad signature, then copied and pasted the original text and verified it with gpg and all is well. seems like there is indeed something wrong with launchpad.
<cjwatson> wxl: I'd need to see a sample of the text that you *have not copied and pasted*.  Copying and pasting can cause whitespace differences, which will matter.
<wxl> cjwatson: that's the weird thing is that copying and pasting actually seems to work :)
<cjwatson> wxl: Do you have the message-id?
<wxl> cjwatson: of the sent message?
<cjwatson> er - yes?  what else?
<wxl> here's the message id of the message i sent: Message-ID: <CAFe_ewgmz-si=EtOzJ5dizRVNjC2dkd+gvVfrmifg+B5m9JQnQ@mail.gmail.com>
<cjwatson> wxl: what address did you send that to?
<wxl> cjwatson: <1246906@bugs.launchpad.net>
<cjwatson> back in a bit, kids
<cjwatson> wxl: hm, I see it in the logs but there isn't much to go on there
<wxl> well that's unfortunate cjwatson. should i just file a bug against launchpad itself then?
<cjwatson> wxl: do you still have the original message?  can you forward it with full headers to cjwatson@canonical.com ?
<wxl> cjwatson: sure, on it
<cjwatson> it's very important that whatever you do to forward it preserves it byte-for-byte as it was sent
<cjwatson> I don't want one of those "forwards" that just tacks some body text on the front
<wxl> ohhhhh
<wxl> hm
<cjwatson> because I need to be able to see it just as Launchpad did
<wxl> crap
<wxl> i'll have to think about how to bounce this easily
<wxl> might havbe to install mutt and all
<cjwatson> yeah, I believe you can save it as a file
<wxl> going to have a think abut it whilst grabbing coffee
<wxl> oh
<cjwatson> at which point you could send it as an attachment in mutt
<wxl> ok well brb
<cjwatson> wgrant: is there any reason we don't run process-mail with DEBUG logging, other than usual awfulness?
<cjwatson> this might be less painful to debug if we did ...
<cjwatson> actually, you know what, that's just obviously wrong, will prepare a branch to crank the debug level
<wxl> cjwatson: i think you should have got a redirected mail from me
<cjwatson> wxl: only your first one; but I'm waiting for increased logging to be applied on our servers
<wxl> cjwatson: the forward? not the redirect? i sent that latter one just a few minutes ago
<wxl> cjwatson: well 9 minutes ago :)
<cjwatson> I haven't seen it yet, though my mail goes through a few twisty paths
<wxl> okie dokie
<cjwatson> wxl: can you try sending that (or similar) to Launchpad again?
<wxl> sent cjwatson
<cjwatson> huh, it didn't even try to check the signature
<wxl> that would explain the problem
<wxl> i have three different programs telling me the signature is good
<cjwatson> wxl: I really do need the full message though, and your attempted redirect hasn't come through.  Is there any way you can save it to a file and send it as an attachment or even put it on a pastebin or something?
<wxl> cjwatson: annoying the redirect didn't go through
<cjwatson> (because I'm fairly sure that I need to look at the fine details of LP's signed message parsing)
<wxl> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11086415/
<wxl> i am using sha2. hopefully it's not choking on THAT. :)
<cjwatson> thanks, will look in a bit
<wxl> ping me if you need anything else from me cjwatson and thanks again
<cjwatson> thanks for the information, it's much more tractable with an example message
<cjwatson> wxl: so, I get a bad signature here; but it could be whitespace differences of some kind
<cjwatson> wxl: (I had to convert it to Unix line endings before mutt/gpg would accept it as a signed message at all)
<wxl> cjwatson: did you just download the paste?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> and then stuffed into a new Maildir so that I could look at it in mutt
<wxl> ah interesting
<wxl> there is some sort fo error with it
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> i think it's choking on the html content
<wxl> gpg --verify gives me an invalid armor header that ends with /a>\r\n
<cjwatson> no, I'm getting this even from just the text part
<cjwatson> and I know that LP walks part by part
<wxl> there's also a CRC error of some kind
<cjwatson> same error if I leave DOS newlines in place
<wxl> i wonder if it's not pastebin that causes the problem
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> must not be
<cjwatson> that was why my first option was to send as an attachment
<wxl> same md5
<cjwatson> did you copy and paste into pastebin, or use a program?
<cjwatson> ok
<wxl> so it could be the way thunderbird saves the message but that seems unlikely
<cjwatson> still, it's not a straight signature verification failure on LP's side
<wxl> right
<wxl> well, i'll keep exploring options i guess
<wxl> maybe i should try thunderbird/enigmail
<cjwatson> a signature failure would (now) leave a debug message
<wxl> so where do you think the problem lies?
<cjwatson> my best theory so far is that it's in the code which walks through MIME messages looking for signatures - that is, it simply doesn't think the message is signed at all, good or bad
<cjwatson> but when I run that by hand it seems fine ...
<wxl> well let's see what enigmail does
<wxl> just sent one
<wxl> i have a strong suspicion it won't fail
<wxl> still no reply
<cjwatson> wxl: worked, though, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxterminal/+bug/1246906
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246906 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "changing terminal color in lxterminal causes display of htop to partially disapper" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wxl> yeah bizarre
<wxl> i wish there was a way to test messages directly with lp
<wxl> so i could test things without having to have something to do it to :)
<wxl> i note there's no mime
<cjwatson> You could probably use staging for this
<wxl> oh that's a thought
<cjwatson> Mail to same address but @bugs.staging.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> Assuming the bug exists there, otherwise pick another one
<wxl> well i could probably make a new bug too
<wxl> well not really make one, but you get the idea :)
<wxl> to new@
<cjwatson> wxl: Actually, could you try again with your previous setup?  Because I've just looked more closely and it would appear that the crontab change I requested was live briefly, then reverted, and is now live again
<cjwatson> wxl: Which means that a good part of the debugging I did earlier was on the wrong track :-(
<wxl> ahhh
<cjwatson> (Because debugging was in fact switched off)
<wxl> so you want me to do the original message?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<wxl> k 1sd
<cjwatson> But maybe to something on staging now to avoid confusion
<wxl> should i send it to staging
<wxl> yeah ok
<wxl> bug 1 maybe XD
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<cjwatson> Oh
<cjwatson> Hang on
<cjwatson> I bet staging doesn't have my debugging change
<cjwatson> So it would actually be more helpful in this case to pick a different bug on production
<wxl> ok lemme dig something up
<cjwatson> If I really have to, I'll set something up on dogfood, but that won't be tonight
<wxl> i can't imagine others are having this problem otherwise you'd hear more griping
<wxl> then again maybe people don't really use the email interface
<cjwatson> It gets some use, but I suspect most people who use it aren't using gmail
<wxl> sent
<cjwatson> Haven't actually checked, difficult to mine it out of logs due to spam
<wxl> yeah well such is the case with email :(
<cjwatson> ok, that cron job is */3 so wait a couple of minutes
<cjwatson> ah, there we go
<cjwatson> 2015-05-11 23:54:14 DEBUG   attempt gpg authentication for <Person at 0x961de10 wxl (Walter Lapchynski)>
<cjwatson> 2015-05-11 23:54:14 DEBUG   Signature couldn't be verified: (7, 8, u'Bad signature')
<wxl> cjwatson: and indeed that's the message i get :)
#launchpad 2015-05-12
<wxl> but gpg verifies it fine
<cjwatson> doesn't here
 * cjwatson applies guesswork
<wxl> argh
<cjwatson> >>> ctx.verify(StringIO(signature), StringIO("Well, there's certainly more information that needs to be added. See my previous message and we can go from there. Might be good to add version numbers of all the programs you use. In fact, just comparing those between trusty and vivid may reveal where the solution lies.\r\n\r\n status incomplete\r"), None)[0].status
<cjwatson> that's the correct signed content, after applying various permutations
<cjwatson> but crucially, your message was word-wrapped inside the -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE----- part
<wxl> oh noes it is incorrect
<wxl> argh
 * wxl shakes Gmail by the neck
<wxl> just when i thought i had this all figured out
 * wxl cries
<cjwatson> so definitely not an LP bug, the message you put on pastebin is definitely incorrectly formed
<wxl> well thanks for the help and sorry for wasting your time on it
<wxl> i'll see if i can unearth the mysteries of gmail
<cjwatson> no worries, it had the useful effect of getting us to fix our logging
<wxl> well glad i could be of some help XD
<cjwatson> and it certainly wasn't obvious
<wgrant> cjwatson: I bump scripts to DEBUG when I see them and assess that it won't ENOSPC anything, basically.
<wgrant> Most interesting things should be DEBUG by now.
<cjwatson> Sounds reasonable.
<irl> hi, anyone here a launchpad admin of some sort?
<irl> need some help with someone claiming email addresses that do not belong to them
<ki7mt> Hi irl, I was just about to post the same thing, I have the email, just need to know where to send the info.
<irl> ki7mt: in #ubuntu-devel, someone replied
<ki7mt> I sent the message to the launchpad feedback email address as the message stated to do.
<dobey> huh?
<irl> ki7mt: it's fixed
<dobey> oh, weird
<gsilva> Hello all. I need help setting up my @ubuntu.com mail alias. I was able to do everything as the Wiki recommends but, for some reason, I can't send emails. However, I do receive them
<wgrant> gsilva: Launchpad doesn't manage those aliases, it just provides the membership data. #canonical-sysadmin might be able to help you.
<gsilva> thank you, wgrant
<dobey> i think we also don't provide an STMP server for it, so if you can't send mails, it's likely an issue with your SMTP config, or an issue with whatever server you're using not allowing you to send with a From that doesn't match your account or something
<gsilva> Well, I use Gmail. According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail, it should work
<dobey> what is failing exactly?
<gsilva> Can I paste here the message from the mail delivery subsystem?
<wgrant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<wgrant> But this really isn't the right channel.
<dobey> yeah, most likely an issue that you need to discuss with google, or whomever owns the endpoint you're trying to send to and is returning you a delivery failure. but i'm just curious as to what the actual issue is, just for the knowledge :)
<gsilva> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11102860/
<dobey> so your smtp auth failed
<dobey> that's a config issue on your end
<gsilva> as I said, I followed the steps from that Wiki page
<dobey> i don't know. contact google support maybe about configuring gmail to send from an alias
<dobey> it's not an issue with launchpad or ubuntu
<dobey> the directions listed in the wiki should work. maybe google changed something though
<dobey> anyway, time for me to go
<gsilva> Thank you. Will give it a try
#launchpad 2015-05-13
<abcd5939> Hi, is it possible to non-launchpad members to subscribe directly to mailing lists hosted on launchpad without subscribing to launchpad itself?
<abcd5939> like through the regular Mailman interface: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/debian-science-maintainers ?
<wgrant> abcd5939: No, you need a Launchpad account to subscribe to a Launchpad mailing list. But that just requires email verification, same as a normal mailman subscription.
<abcd5939> wgrant:  it one step more: 1 verification and 2 subscription - right? in regular mailman it is one step
<wgrant> abcd5939: You need to click subscribe once you're logged in, that's true.
<ePierre> Hi everyone!
<ePierre> quick question: now Git is supported on Launchpad, is there a documentation on how to migrate from bzr to git?
<ePierre> (for an existing Launchpad project)
<cjwatson> ePierre: We haven't had time to put much in the way of migration docs together yet, no; more importantly there are still some UI holes in the process of actually migrating, which we're working on fixing.
<ePierre> cjwatson, ok thanks! So you recommend patience for the time being? :)
<cjwatson> For the moment :-)
<cjwatson> ePierre: Right now, we're really keen on people who know how to do it, and people who already have git repositories they wanted to host with us, pushing things and helping us to sort out the gaps
<ePierre> cjwatson, ok!
<mgz> how do I do that "status tracked in <particular series>" thing?
<wgrant> mgz: "Target to series"
<wgrant> The main task says "status tracked in <development series>" when there's a non-Won't Fix task for the development series.
<mgz> wgrant: ah, I see, if I add a task for "trunk" I get it
<mgz> thanks!
<bdmurray> wgrant: Do you know why the first package version in this would not have any binaryFileUrls? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11117439/
<dobey> hmm, i wish i could go through and delete recipes created by other people that are broken, not being maintained, and it's obvious they just clicked on "create a recipe" and then "ok" to get it created, without understanding what needs to happen
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Do you have any ideas about my previous question?
<bdmurray> cjwatson, wgrant: it works fine with lxd-client and the two most recent package uploads...
<cjwatson> bdmurray: can have a look tomorrow morning if nobody beats me to it; it's not intuitively obvious to me, will need to dig
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, thanks. It seems to depend on the package - lxd-client works and so does udev.
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I think that BPPH.binaryFileUrls() only works for things that are actually still published, at least right now - it's looking for BinaryPackageFilePublishing rows that are attached to the very same BPPH, which isn't going to work here because superseding a package involves creating a new BPPH
<cjwatson> the same is not true for SPPH.binaryFileUrls()
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I think this is a bug - it's certainly weirdly inconsistent
<cjwatson> bdmurray: It doesn't look especially hard to fix, it would just need to go through BPPH.binarypackagerelease internally
<cjwatson> Quite possibly just replace self.files with self.binarypackagerelease.files in the implementation, in fact
#launchpad 2015-05-14
<wgrant_> cjwatson: Ugh, why on earth does it use BPFP?
<wgrant_> That's very weird.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Don't know.  James Westby implemented that and it hasn't been touched since, so it may just be that it never really had Soyuz expert attention.
<GPenguin> hello, how can i get a list of bugs where i am subscribed, please?
<wgrant> GPenguin: https://launchpad.net/~/+subscribedbugs will show you the open ones. Click "Advanced search" and select all of the statuses to show the closed ones as well.
<GPenguin> ah, great. thank you
<cjwatson> bdmurray: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/fix-bpph-binaryfileurls/+merge/259112
<cjwatson> should fix your bug
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure, but branching lp:ubuntu/gnome-control-center-signon gives me a version thats nearly 2.5 years old
<shadeslayer> I think the importer broke for that branch or something
<shadeslayer> could someone have a look ?
<TJ-> PPA build failure: "Cannot find System Java Compiler" building openjfx. openjdk-8-jdk already built in the PPA and javac installed "update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/bin/javac to provide /usr/bin/javac (javac) in auto mode"; build log @ https://launchpadlibrarian.net/206487969/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.openjfx_8u40-b25-1~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz   ... anyone give me hints on this, web searches don't reveal much
<dobey> does it require gcj?
<dobey> or is JAVA_HOME not set in the env?
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: honestly, package-import failures are unlikely to be fixed at this point, best to just fall back to using the source package
<TJ-> dobey: I'm trying a test backport from Vivid to Trusty. "debian/rules" has: export JAVA_HOME   = /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-$(DEB_HOST_ARCH)
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: (in this case, it's flagged as https://bugs.launchpad.net/udd/+bug/714622)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 714622 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "import fails when lp branch has been push --overwrite'n" [High,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: ack
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: might be useful to mark those pages with a warning perhaps?
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: *shrug* I'm not going to put any effort into it personally
<shadeslayer> fair enough
<cjwatson> any time spent there is time not spent replacing it :)
<shadeslayer> ooh, do I hear a Launchpad replacement coming up :P
<cjwatson> Err?
<shadeslayer> or well, just that part
<cjwatson> Replacing bzr for packages
<shadeslayer> for UDD
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: is all of that moving to git?
<cjwatson> That's the intent
<shadeslayer> \o/
<cjwatson> I mean, that requires thought from outside the Launchpad team
<shadeslayer> that'd be brilliant, though from a Kubuntu standpoint we've already migrated to using git.debian ...
<shadeslayer> but still brilliant
<cjwatson> Sure, but moving between servers is a lot easier than moving between revision control systems
<cjwatson> And LP-hosted git allows using team auth
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: oh follow up question, does this mean Launchpad will be able to mirror git repos as well?
<cjwatson> That's not implemented yet but it will be
<shadeslayer> like bzr imports
<shadeslayer> yes \o/
<cjwatson> Exactly what kinds of imports we support we haven't decided yet
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: <3
<cjwatson> At least to start with it might well just be git->gi
<cjwatson> t
<shadeslayer> right
<bdmurray> cjwatson: thanks!
<TJ-> I cannot reproduce this PPA builder "Cannot find System Java Compiler" gradle error on a local 14.04 host; is there something special required for gradle on the builders?
<cjwatson> TJ-: No; have you tried it in sbuild?
<TJ-> cjwatson: I've tried it on a full 14.04 host so far, that was going to be my next step, but as the package (apparently) builds for Vivid and I've made no changes I can't see why it'd fail. As I recall all the builders are 14.04 hosts now
<cjwatson> TJ-: You should try sbuild; this almost certainly relates to environment variables, not to the host system.
<cjwatson> TJ-: The virtualised builders are all 14.04 hosts, yes.
<TJ-> cjwatson: This could be a gradle bug; I'm running that down now
<TJ-> dependency hell! to build gradle needs libspock-java which needs groovy >= 1.8-3. This can wait for another day!
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: what package should https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1455144 be moved to?  misfiled on Launchpad itself, I've moved to Ubuntu as a starting point
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1455144 in Ubuntu "Floating Notification doesn't disappear in KDE5" [Undecided,New]
<elfy> are there any LP admins about atm ?
<elfy> got a problem changing e-mail - the confirmation isn't turning up at the new address
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: having a look
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: I think that needs reporting upstream
<shadeslayer> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/BugTriage#Upstream_Bugs
<shadeslayer> I'll mark it as such
#launchpad 2015-05-15
<elfy> anyone about who can help me change e-mail on LP, I get the confirmation in the old account, but nothing turns up in the new one for me to finish the job
<wgrant> elfy: are you sure it's not in a spam folder or something like that?
<elfy> wgrant: checked that - more than once :)
<wgrant> elfy: Can you try again?
<wgrant> To verify the address, that is.
<wgrant> To try to generate some more logs before we go digging.
<elfy> wgrant: yep
<elfy> done
<elfy> "An e-mail message was sent to 'elfy@gmx.co.uk' "
<elfy> received the mail to the 'old' account
<wgrant> elfy: It looks like gmx.com has decided to blacklist mx.launchpad.net.
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> that's fun then :)
<Mineo> hi, I'm having trouble resetting my launchpad password - the "forgot password" form claims there's no account associated with the email address I'm entering, but that's the address I've received launchpad emails on for about a year now...
<elfy> wgrant: I'll see if I can get some sense from them then - thanks for looking for me
<Mineo> is there something that can be done about that or can I consider the account lost?:/
<wgrant> elfy: We're not on any common blacklists, so I wonder if they've blocked us directly.
<wgrant> elfy: I'd talk to your provider.
<elfy> it's just a free account
<wgrant> 91.189.90.7 aka. mx.launchpad.net aka. indium.canonical.com is the host in question.
<wgrant> Mineo: What's the Launchpad username?
<elfy> wgrant: thanks
<Mineo> https://launchpad.net/~themineo
<wgrant> Mineo: Your Ubuntu One login email address doesn't necessarily match your Launchpad preferred address. I can't check your U1 details right now, but there are other addresses on that Launchpad account that might be your U1 address.
<Mineo> hm, ok
<elfy> wgrant: must be a new thing - https://launchpad.net/~davedawson has a gmx address
<Mineo> oh, yes, entering an old address that I no longer have the password for in the reset password form works... I guess that means there's no way to get a new password for that account :(
<wgrant> elfy: Yes, we have previously had fine deliverability to at least gmx.de
<wgrant> gmx.co.uk I don't know about.
<elfy> right
<wgrant> Mineo: If you use the support link at the bottom of the login page, U1 support can probably sort it out as long as you have access to some of the addresses on the associated Launchpad account.
<Mineo> wait, trying an old password with the old email address actually worked! thanks for the hint with the old address, wgrant!
<wgrant> Mineo: Ah, excellent.
<Mineo> turns out the problem was exactly as you described - preferred lp address was set to my new one, but the preferred u1 address was still using the old one
<wgrant> You can use any U1 address to log in or recover your password, fwiw.
<wgrant> Doesn't necessarily need to be preferred.
<Mineo> ah
<elfy> wgrant: seems I have the same issue with gmx.com
<Mineo> yeah, but the only other address in u1 was an @googlemail.com one (google had to use those in germany for a long time for legal reasons) and I was only trying @gmail.com :P
<wgrant> Ahh
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<kwisatzh4der4ch> Hello. I'm uploading a package to my PPA using dput-ng from Debian Sid. The signature is good, the target (vivid) also and dput-ng does not report any error, but I do not receive any email for launchpad. How can I find what's wrong ?
<teward> jeromerobert: is your GPG uploaded to the Ubuntu key servers?  Is it also linked to your Launchpad profile?
<jeromerobert> No sure what you mean by "linked" but it appear under "OpenPGP keys" on my launchpad profile and as "Your active keys" on the "+editpgpkeys" web page.
<jeromerobert> hum the one on keyserver.ubuntu.com is expired.
<jeromerobert> I guess that's the reason. Sorry for the noise.
<teward> jeromerobert: yeah make sure the pgp key isn't expired (that's a good start point xD)
<teward> if it still has issues feel free to come back :)
<jeromerobert> teward, how can I update it ? Should I remove it and upload it again ?
<jeromerobert> importing a key with an existing finger print does not seems to be allowed
<teward> jeromerobert: generate a new key and upload.  expired keys are expired;.
<teward> (remember to change the key you use to sign too...)
<jeromerobert> that's all good. thanks
<mapreri> well, you actually can change the expire date of an expired key...
<teward> mapreri: does Launchpad work with that well though?  It seems like maybe they can't update the key
<teward> jeromerobert: ^
<cjwatson> jeromerobert: Did you actually try sending the update to the keyserver?
<jeromerobert> I was able to update the key from keyserver.ubuntu.com
<mapreri> teward: i don't see why it shouldn't
<cjwatson> jeromerobert: It sounds like you maybe just tried to add it in the Launchpad UI, which indeed won't work but also isn't necessary.
<jeromerobert> Yes, that's what I understood after updating the key from the keyserver
<cjwatson> teward: Launchpad will fetch it from the keyserver afresh each time (to a first approximation, anyway, certainly as far as uploads are concerned), so if you can update it on the keyserver then that's sufficient.
<teward> cjwatson: ahh, ok.
#launchpad 2015-05-16
<MasterPiece> Hey, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/206657628/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.bison_2.7-6_BUILDING.txt.gz
<MasterPiece> What is the problem?!!!
<mapreri> MasterPiece: "Found files in /usr/local (must be in /usr)." ← not sure if that's the critical error, but it's not nice for sure.
<MasterPiece> mapreri, Can you tell me a clue about how can I fix it? I think this is related to "install" file, is it?
<mapreri> MasterPiece: it really depends your package. are the source somewhere i can easily look at? (a vcs?)
<MasterPiece> Yes, it is bison source code
<MasterPiece> https://launchpad.net/bison
<mapreri> MasterPiece: i mean, the packaging code.
<mapreri> the /debian directory
<MasterPiece> mapreri, Yes, https://launchpad.net/~salehi/+archive/ubuntu/bison2/+packages
<MasterPiece> direct link : https://launchpad.net/~salehi/+archive/ubuntu/bison2/+files/bison_2.7-6.debian.tar.gz
<mapreri> i dgetted the dsc
<MasterPiece> mapreri, I'm sorry, I can't understand "dgetted" means
<mapreri> MasterPiece: `dget -u https://launchpad.net/~salehi/+archive/ubuntu/bison2/+files/bison_2.7-6.dsc`
<mapreri> MasterPiece: btw, you call `./configure`, without passing anything at it. that way you end up having everything in /usr/local. thus, i suggest you to change that to dh_auto_configure and do a s#/usr/local#/usr# in the install file
<mapreri> dh_auto_configure will take care of passing the right options to ./configure
<mapreri> i'd also suggest you to find some spare time to move to the dh sequencer, instead of the old rules style. it tends to be more readable and maintainable, letting dh do all the magic. see the bison rules file, for example: https://sources.debian.net/src/bison/2:3.0.2.dfsg-2/debian/rules/
<MasterPiece> mapreri, Can I copy that?
<mapreri> MasterPiece: you can, just i don't know if it will work without any modification.
<MasterPiece> mapreri, Thank you, now, I'm in locally building & test :)
<MasterPiece> I'll upload it soon :)
<wgrant> MasterPiece: bison's been packaged in Debian for about 20 years, so it has pretty robust packaging already. Any reason you didn't reuse that?
<MasterPiece> wgrant, I know that, but in Trusty Tahr which is LTS, the 2.7 version is not available and our researchers source files, depends on 2.7.1 version, So, I have to package it to ourself
<wgrant> MasterPiece: But that doesn't mean you have to rewrite the debian directory yourself. You can just take that from the current package and tweak it slightly to make it work on 2.7.1.
<wgrant> Or, indeed, just use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bison/2:2.7.1.dfsg-1
<MasterPiece> wgrant, that is only available in "Sid" , I need it in trusty Tahr
<wgrant> The binaries linked from that page will install fine on trusty if you try.
<wgrant> And even if they didn't, it would be a trivial matter to rebuild them -- far easier than repackaging the source from scratch.
<MasterPiece> wgrant, How can I repackage https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bison/2:2.7.1.dfsg-1 ??
<MasterPiece> wgrant, I have to download the .orig.tar.gz and .debian.tar.gz and change some of file to build for trusty?
<MasterPiece> wgrant, So, whats happened to CopyRight of debian/* files? :D
<MasterPiece> Hey, Who have an idea?
<MasterPiece> wgrant, Nice Job :) Thank you
<MasterPiece> https://launchpad.net/~salehi/+archive/ubuntu/bison2/+packages
<MasterPiece> Ohhh, nNoooOOoo,
<MasterPiece> Why version 3 downloaded in this log :
<MasterPiece> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/206667606/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.rcssserver_15.2.2-2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<MasterPiece> although I specified bison version as following :
<MasterPiece> libbison-dev (= 2:2.7.1.dfsg-1), bison (= 2:2.7.1.dfsg-1)
<MasterPiece> I added bison2 as the ppa dependency
<ki7mt> Hello All, quick question. When creating a Team in LP, is there a way to make the Owner of a team be the Team itself, or does this need or be an individual LP user?
<ki7mt> Looks like it worked as we needed it too, the Team is now the Owner of the Team :-) .. hope that does not create so strange do-loop :-)
#launchpad 2015-05-17
<wgrant> ki7mt: No, a team must have an owner that isn't itself.
<wgrant> (and you can't create cycles, eg. have two teams that own each other)
<ki7mt> wgrant, Ok, thanks. Will need to look at that a bit more in depth.
<mpt> As the admin of a team, is there any way to unsubscribe someone from the team’s mailing list? (They claim that they can’t do it)
<wgrant> mpt: All you can do is remove them from the team.
<wgrant> mpt: However, you should tell them they're wrong.
<mpt> Launchpad says “You must log in to join or leave this team.”
<wgrant> Then they should probably log in :)
<mpt> Right, but they last used Launchpad years ago
<mpt> They don’t remember their password
<wgrant> They'll need to reset it, then.
<mpt> https://twitter.com/search?q=unsubscribe%20password%20spam
<wgrant> I speak of current reality, not fiction.
<mpt> I know, I’m just pointing out this is a problem (just reported as bug 1455896)
<ubot5> bug 1455896 in Launchpad itself "Can't unsubscribe from mailing list without logging in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455896
<wgrant> However, I've always found it quite extraordinary that people expect to be able to unsubscribe without logging in when they had to log in to subscribe.
<wgrant> Unauthenticated unsubscription is more than a little dodgy.
<mpt> It’s a legal requirement in the US.
<mpt> That you must not be required to log in to unsubscribe from anything.
<wgrant> Hm?
<wgrant> Have we determined that CAN-SPAM is applicable to mailing lists?
<mpt> I don’t know. But most of the mailing lists that most people are subscribed to are commercial ones, so they’ll be used to that ease of unsubscription.
#launchpad 2016-05-16
<karstensrage> i recall i resource i was following to test ppa's on sbuild chroots
<karstensrage> i have an library which depends on another library both are ppa's
<karstensrage> so how to get the chroot to know about the first one
<karstensrage> cant find the resource anymore
<mapreri> cjwatson: btw, is this main/debug suite documented somewhere?  I couldn't find it in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/*
<cjwatson> karstensrage: Easiest way is to use a recent version of sbuild that has the --extra-repository and --extra-repository-key options.
<cjwatson> mapreri: Possibly not.  I'm not quite sure where to put it; none of the existing pages there seem to be a very good fit.
<mapreri> cjwatson: imho https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware is the best place within /Packaging/PPA/
<mapreri> but yeah, probably not great and that page is already quite long.
<cjwatson> I don't want to risk confusing novice users further, really
<karstensrage> cjwatson, Version: 1.0-1
<cjwatson> karstensrage: That is not a credible version of sbuild
<karstensrage> oh sorry
<karstensrage> sbuild --version
<karstensrage> sbuild (Debian sbuild) 0.62.6 (07 Dec 2011)
<cjwatson> karstensrage: mm, it's much easier with 0.66.0 or newer.  If you can't upgrade to that then it's easiest to just edit /etc/apt/sources.list temporarily
<karstensrage> cjwatson, am i correct in my interpretation that what your suggesting requires the ppa of the dependent library to already exist in launchpad?
<cjwatson> karstensrage: I don't think so, but perhaps you could clarify your terms
<cjwatson> maybe some concrete examples would help
<karstensrage> sure
<cjwatson> you said "both are PPAs" so I'm not sure why this is an issue
<karstensrage> well i meant both WILL be PPA's
<karstensrage> they are not yet
<karstensrage> i mean they are, but there are updates
<cjwatson> so, apt in the chroot needs to be able to resolve the build-dependencies of whatever you're building
<karstensrage> yeah
<cjwatson> you can achieve that by pointing it at a PPA containing those build-dependencies if they aren't in the primary archive, or just by building a temporary local archive and pointing it at that
<karstensrage> with .66?
<cjwatson> modern sbuild has --extra-package which makes this much less hassle, but you don't have that
<cjwatson> with an older sbuild you can just edit /etc/apt/sources.list to point it wherever
<karstensrage> but i have to modify that /etc/apt/sources.list in the chroot right?
<cjwatson> given chroots it's probably easiest to have it on the network; PPAs will fulfil that for you and deal with the mechanics of building a repository, but it's perfectly possible to run apt-ftparchive over a local directory and slap that on a local web server
<cjwatson> with your version of sbuild you'd either have to modify /etc/apt/sources.list in the chroot or just preinstall the relevant build-depended-on library packages in the chroot, yes
<cjwatson> taking care to clean things up afterwards
<karstensrage> can i update my sbuild?
<cjwatson> all things are possible
<cjwatson> I don't know how fiddly installing xenial's version of sbuild on precise is going to be
<cjwatson> it doesn't sound like something I would want to do for fun
<cjwatson> there are some complicated interactions with libdpkg-perl
<cjwatson> you could try the backport in https://launchpad.net/~launchpad/+archive/ubuntu/buildd-staging/+packages, which has --extra-package and --extra-repository but not --extra-repository-key
<cjwatson> so you could use that and not try to install from a PPA; instead, use --extra-package a few times to point to all the depended-on library .debs you've built locally
<cjwatson> but disclaimer, I've only used that package in the context of Launchpad builders
<karstensrage> hmmm
<karstensrage> ok
<karstensrage> oh hmm
<karstensrage> my next question seems perfect for you
<karstensrage> how do you handle the idea that nothing changes really in the changelog but the naming.. and since its linear only the last change actually is taken as the name
<karstensrage> so for example... https://launchpad.net/~launchpad/+archive/ubuntu/buildd-staging/+sourcepub/6082554/+listing-archive-extra
<karstensrage> the name is either sbuild - 0.65.2-1ubuntu2~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa8  or sbuild - 0.65.2-1ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04.1~ppa8
<karstensrage> so its the same entry with different name and the time is 1 minute later
<cjwatson> karstensrage: the name is just "sbuild"; the other bit is the version
<cjwatson> karstensrage: and I normally just edit it directly with dch, it's not especially hard to do so, but you can automate that locally if you like
<karstensrage> yeah i wrote a python script to template that out with jinja2
<karstensrage> hm ok
<cjwatson> templating seems rather too likely to end up dropping old entries
<cjwatson> but depends how you do it I'm sure
<karstensrage> i just template the last entry
<karstensrage> this is the ppa i would add to my precise packaging machine to get all your newer stuff  ppa:launchpad/ppa  ?
<karstensrage> cjwatson?
<cjwatson> karstensrage: the one I pointed you at earlier was ppa:launchpad/buildd-staging, not ppa:launchpad/ppa
<cjwatson> ppa:launchpad/ppa has a whole pile of random other stuff you probably don't want
<karstensrage> oh ok, i was a little confused cause that page doesnt have the technical details about this ppa with the  stuff for adding
<karstensrage> sorry
<cjwatson> right, drop /+packages from the URL for that
<karstensrage> woo
<karstensrage> sbuild --version
<karstensrage> sbuild (Debian sbuild) 0.65.2 (24 Mar 2015)
<karstensrage> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> np
<karstensrage> hmm i use the --extra-package=mylib.deb and it doesnt seem to find it or use it
<karstensrage> there is no reference to it in the build
<karstensrage> other than having it on the command line
<nacc> karstensrage: does it make any difference if you provide the full path?
<karstensrage> ill try that
<nacc> karstensrage: i've used --extra-package in some of my scripting, but i've always passed in full-paths it seems :)
<nacc> karstensrage: was 'mylib.deb' was in . ?
<nacc> err, without one of those was's :)
<karstensrage> yes
<karstensrage> it was in .
<cjwatson> I believe relative paths should work, but you do still have to build-depend on something that causes it to be installed
<cjwatson> --extra-package makes it available for resolution; it doesn't forcibly install it
<nacc> cjwatson: ah yes, good point :)
<karstensrage> well build-depends lists it
<karstensrage> this all in debian-testing
<karstensrage> its been ported to xenial
<karstensrage> im working on testing things for backports to precise and trusty
<karstensrage> it works flawlessly but they wont take my word for it
<karstensrage> hmm still doesnt work
<karstensrage> the .deb im using has the right thing in it, but how does it resolve the right thing?
<nacc> karstensrage: iirc, --extra-package just creates a side repository with whatever you specified in it
<nacc> karstensrage: you could pass -pnever and debug what is going on in it?
<karstensrage> not sure what -pnever is
<karstensrage> im doing -D to see if anything shows
<karstensrage> nope
<karstensrage> seems like it doesnt pass in the extra-package
<dobey> is it the newest version available versus what is in other archives being used?
<karstensrage> i updated to .66
<karstensrage> sorry .65.2
<karstensrage> with cjwatson's help
<nacc> karstensrage: -p is the purge mode
<nacc> karstensrage: if you tell it never, it'll leave your sbuild env around, so you can schroot over to it and see what it sees
<karstensrage> qh
<karstensrage> ah
<nacc> karstensrage: i think dobey meant, though, for the package in question, is your version > the version in the archives?
<karstensrage> the version in the archives?
<karstensrage> sorry
<dobey> well what isn't working exactly?
<dobey> you haven't described what isn't working, only complained that it isn't
<karstensrage> i am trying to sbuild my library on precise
<karstensrage> my library is dependent on another library that builds on precise fine
<cjwatson> I think nobody is going to be able to help you meaningfully unless you post your source package and the build log somewhere
<karstensrage> but the chroot doesnt have that 2nd library
<dobey> and the full sbuild command
<cjwatson> without all that information that you have, anyone else is going to be wasting their time making guesses and playing infinity-questions
<cjwatson> indeed, that too
<dobey> so it's failing to satisfy the depends during the build?
<karstensrage> yes
<dobey> please pastebin the log and the sbuild command you used to run sbuild with then
<karstensrage> ok
<karstensrage> i get a build.gz and a build.summary
<karstensrage> which would you like
<karstensrage> http://pastebin.com/XfP3BTNn
<karstensrage> there is the command at the top and the paste of
<karstensrage> libpam-ufpidentity_1.0-1_i386-20160516-1142.build
<dobey> karstensrage: as i suspected. you can't pass only the -dev package. you'd need to pass the libufpdidentity1 or whatever .deb also with --extra-deb. any additional packages which are required to satisfy the depends must *all* be passed with --extra-deb args
<dobey> of course the -dev can't be installed when the binary package it depends on isn't available
<karstensrage> --extra-package?
<dobey> yes
<karstensrage> trying again with three --extra-package
<karstensrage> its slowed down since this morning
<karstensrage> takes quite a while
 * karstensrage will have another cappuccino
<karstensrage> woot
<karstensrage> success
<karstensrage> thank you so much dobey, and nacc and cjwatson
<karstensrage> thats cool
<karstensrage> so i had no idea thats how the .deb's worked...i figured if the file needed was in the particular .deb, that would be all that was needed. sorry for the confusion
#launchpad 2016-05-17
<clivejo> what is a 550 Internal Server error when uploading to a PPA?
<jhobbs> is there a way to disallow push --overwrite on bzr repositories in launchpad?
<cjwatson> jhobbs: Yes, though not nicely wrapped up in a command or anything.  You can use an sftp client to fetch .bzr/branch/branch.conf, add a line to it reading "append_revisions_only = True", and then upload that back to .bzr/branch/branch.conf again using sftp
<cjwatson> (see http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.6/en/user-reference/configuration-help.html#append-revisions-only)
<jhobbs> ok, thanks cjwatson
<nacc> patcable: as to requesting the above fix for trusty i believe that is covered in the sru pagehttps://launchpad.net/debian/+source/open-vm-tools/1:8.4.2-261024-1 does, but https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/open-vm-tools/2:8.4.2+2011.08.21-471295-1 doesn't
<nacc> gah, stupid window change
<nacc> ignore the first bit :)
<nacc> my question was meant to be: does every lp published version have a published_date ?
<nacc> oh i see, possibly it's dependent on the state?
<nacc> that is published records have a published_date
<nacc> but superseded records have a superseded_date
<nacc> although it seems to be non-specific to the series in question (meaning the spphr for a version has a published_date if it's publisehd in any version of debian)
<Logan> I keep getting a timeout error when trying to post a comment on Bug 777394 :(
<ubot5> bug 777394 in simplepie (Ubuntu) "Doesn't work without php5-intl, which cannot be isntalled alongside" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777394
#launchpad 2016-05-18
<karstensrage> hmm
<karstensrage> if i add a ppa as a dependency to another ppa then will adding just the 2nd one, pull the 1st one?
<karstensrage> like it does for the build?
<wgrant> karstensrage: PPA dependencies only affect builds.
<karstensrage> rats
<karstensrage> backporters are pissing me off
<karstensrage> they arent backporting java8
<karstensrage> or tomcat8
<karstensrage> those are big packages
<karstensrage> so what chance does my puny package have
<wgrant> Big packages are much harder to backport, particularly things with very complex reverse dependencies like Java.
<karstensrage> what is a reverse dependency?
<karstensrage> i saw that but didnt understand it
<wgrant> If A depends on B, A is a reverse dependency of B.
<karstensrage> so just a dependency?
<wgrant> The same relation, just from the opposite direction.
<lifeless> but in reverse to the way that the system declares them
<wgrant> eg. if I backport libc6, the reverse dependency tree includes just about everything, so it's very very risky
<karstensrage> well i have a library and a pam_module that uses it
<karstensrage> i dont think there are any reverse dependencies are there?
<wgrant> Right, a package with few reverse dependencies is much lower risk, as it's unlikely to break other things. So it's easier to backport.
<wgrant> Backporting something like Java is very high risk, as it could easily break anything that used Java.
<wgrant> Which is why things like Java don't get backported so readily.
<karstensrage> i guess i dont understand
<karstensrage> they are talking about java8
<karstensrage> which is separate from java7 or 6
<karstensrage> from the backport request it seemed like the issue was finding "testers" for all the security updates java has
<chrisccoulson> I keep seeing build failures like this: https://launchpad.net/~oxide-builds/+archive/ubuntu/oxide-trunk/+build/9761370
<chrisccoulson> collect2: fatal error: ld terminated with signal 9 [Killed]
<chrisccoulson> Any idea why?
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: Knowing WebKit, it'll probably be running out of RAM.
<chrisccoulson> well, blink. But yeah, probably
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: Can you reduce the concurrency of the link stage?
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, not really. Chromium has a build configuration that splits it up in to dozens of components (our chromium-browser package uses that), but it incurs an unacceptable startup time penalty on the phone and is an unsupported, developer-only option
<chrisccoulson> I guess this ties in with another problem - we're regularly hitting the 32-bit address-space limit again on i386/armhf
<chrisccoulson> We've already turned off debug symbols for blink, and we pass some options to gold to make it use a bit less memory
<chrisccoulson> but we're close to having an unbuildable webengine on 32-bit architectures :(
<chrisccoulson> eg, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/260075153/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-armhf.oxide-qt_1.15.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1~overlay1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: Right, you can't split the link, but I wonder if you're running multiple concurrent links.
<wgrant> It seems unlikely that you're exhausting both RAM and swap with a single ld invocation.
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, in this case, we're not
<wgrant> Unless KHTML's latest incarnation has become seriously more over-impressive than it was a year ago.
<wgrant> If you need more than 8GiB for a single linker process I really don't know what to suggest.
<wgrant> That's sorta crazy.
<wgrant> That can't come close to linking on i386.
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, the x86-64 link uses just over 10GB ;)
<wgrant> I miss the old days when software lived within its means.
<chrisccoulson> Heh
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, at some point, the only way we're going to be able to produce builds for 32-bit targets is to cross-compile it
<chrisccoulson> (which I already do locally anyway)
<morphis> cjwatson: any idea what is going on with the snap builds on launchpad today? getting failures while fetching running packages from the archive: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/260185417/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_arm64_modem-manager_BUILDING.txt.gz
<morphis> this time its gcc-default but another time it was perl
<cjwatson> morphis: can you save me some time and give me a link to the build on launchpad.net?
<morphis> cjwatson: sure
<cjwatson> should end with /+build/978 or similar
<morphis> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-hwe-team/+snap/modem-manager
<morphis> https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-hwe-team/+snap/modem-manager/+build/978
<cjwatson> that's the one, thanks
<cjwatson> ok, so it's not the timeout class of bugs that I fixed a while back
<morphis> yeah
<cjwatson> morphis: I'm afraid this is probably going to be somewhat involved (logs don't indicate anything obvious, we'll need to set up a reproducer on dogfood and crank up debugging levels) and I don't have time to dig into it at the moment.  Best file a bug with what details you have so far.
<morphis> cjwatson: can do that, against which project?
<cjwatson> morphis: launchpad-buildd will do
<cjwatson> it's probably technically rutabaga but whatever
<morphis> ok
<cjwatson> s390x builders will be going down in about 25 minutes for maintenance; expected downtime about an hour
#launchpad 2016-05-19
<karstensrage> good luck cjwatson
<cjwatson> s390x builders back up; took a bit longer than expected, but there were no builds to be delayed
<pkern_> Hi. I see a hash mismatch in a PPA: http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-lts-xenial/kernel-image-4.4.0-23-generic-di_4.4.0-23.41~14.04.1_amd64.udeb has a md5sum of 181736d1600569ed755b8b6236f1d60a, but it's refered to by debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages.gz as 8b505d2bae4eed89d0f026b56bf5cd9b.
<pkern> Where could I file that problem? Answers? Bugs?
<cjwatson> pkern: Answers to start with, please
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+files/kernel-image-4.4.0-23-generic-di_4.4.0-23.41~14.04.1_amd64.udeb has the correct version
<cjwatson> The one on ppa.launchpad.net is simply truncated
<cjwatson> Absolutely no indication of a problem in the publisher log, which is pretty worrying!
<cjwatson> 2016-05-18 21:09:02 DEBUG   Added /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-archive/canonical-kernel-team/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-lts-xenial/kernel-image-4.4.0-23-generic-di_4.4.0-23.41~14.04.1_amd64.udeb from library
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^-
<cjwatson> Oh for diskless PPAs ...
<pkern> cjwatson: Filed it as https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/293939 -- thanks. :)
<wgrant> cjwatson: Ugh, that happened to a file in the primary archive earlier. acamar was being pretty slow, so I wonder if something timed out but didn't notice.
<cjwatson> Two worrying things here: (a) I can't think of a straightforward recovery path other than asking a webop to manually put the correct file in place (b) this suggests a rather foundational bug somewhere
<cjwatson> It's not truncated at any sort of plausible boundary
<cjwatson> And I see no dodgy exception handling on this path at the client end
<wgrant> cjwatson: Have you checked the librarianserver swift stuff?
<wgrant> Hopefully we're sending Content-Length from the librarian based on the DB, and clients should crash if the actual content is shorter, but that might not be the case.
<cjwatson> The only hit for Content-Length in librarianserver is for uploading to swift.  "curl -I https://launchpadlibrarian.net/260241833/kernel-image-4.4.0-23-generic-di_4.4.0-23.41~14.04.1_amd64.udeb" shows a correct Content-Length though.
<wgrant> It does now.
<wgrant> But it could have shown a wrong one before, or it could be constructed by squid or apache.
<cjwatson> True.  Also I'm not sure what in the client would crash; urllib2 doesn't check.
<wgrant> Really?
<cjwatson> httplib might though.
<cjwatson> Or not.
<cjwatson>         if not s and amt:
<cjwatson>             # Ideally, we would raise IncompleteRead if the content-length
<cjwatson>             # wasn't satisfied, but it might break compatibility.
<cjwatson>             self.close()
<wgrant> Unless you're using CTE: chunked, surely it has to complain, or a connection closed early will result in a truncated read.
<wgrant> hah
<wgrant> well then.
<cjwatson> We might have multiple bugs.
<cjwatson> I'm not even very convinced that requests checks Content-Length.
<wgrant> Seems weird.
<cjwatson> Surely every client can't be supposed to check?
<wgrant> chunked and Content-Length both allow verification that the whole response was received. Seems sort of unbelievable that clients wouldn't do that by default.
<cjwatson> It looks like httplib checks the length if you're doing an unbounded read, but not if you're reading in chunks.  If I'm reading this right.
<cjwatson> Or rather, it checks in the actual C-T-E: chunked case, but not if you're doing bounded reads from a non-chunked resource.
<cjwatson> I think.
<cjwatson> librarianserver does seem to set the C-L.
<cjwatson> (via twisted.web.static.File)
<nacc> in, e.g., https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hello/+publishinghistory, what is the launchpadlib API to get to the original published date for 2.8-2 in raring? it is no longer published anywhere, so https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hello/2.8-2 indicates no publishing information and there is no longer a published_date field available?
<nacc> there is a deleted_date, but I'm more interested in the original published date
#launchpad 2016-05-20
<ricotz> hi, I guess this one needs a little pinch https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.1.3-0ubuntu1/+build/9771317
<stub> cjwatson, wgrant: I wonder what happens if you request a file from Swift that is still being uploaded?
<wgrant> stub: Hm, I'd hope nothing. eg. multipart files don't exist until the whole manifest makes it there, so there's some attempt at atomicity throughout the whole thing
<stub> And it will barf if you provide an MD5 hash when uploading and it doesn't match, so I guess it must be buffered
 * stub wonders about other edge cases, such as requesting a partially replicated file
<stub> I think the client confirms the md5 when downloading, so that shouldn't matter.
<wgrant> I'm pretty sure partial replication is impossible.
<wgrant> It's certainly meant to be.
<Laney> We have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712 going on currently, which makes 'apt update' hang
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<Laney> A backport that got published in xenial-backports/main has made it happen for ~everybody
<Laney> I've just mitigated it by re-publishing the other components in xenial-backports
<Laney> but the archive's not going to get it until a package is published there, is it?
<wgrant> You've updated the appstream metadata in a way that fixes the hang, and now need the affected suites republished so they pick up the new metadata?
<Laney> Yeah
<Laney> I'm guessing that just having dep11 be newer isn't enough to get it republished
<cjwatson> Laney: This is from memory, but I think it is in fact enough
<Laney> cjwatson: 'k, guess we'll find out soon enough
<Laney> cjwatson: your memory was correct, thanks
<heydrick> i've been getting intermittent 503's from launchpad PPAs on a daily basis. where's the best place to report that?
<teward> that'd be here I think
<heydrick> i'm seeing this on the API https://launchpad.net/api/1.0. the client is requesting the signing_key_fingerprint
<heydrick> that returns a 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable several times a day
<dobey> you need to get the oops id from the http headers
<heydrick> ok I will try to get that
<heydrick> dobey: just got a bunch of 503's from the launchpad API. i don't see anything interesting in the headers
<heydrick> happened between Fri, 20 May 2016 22:47:26 GMT and Fri, 20 May 2016 22:48:41
<heydrick> anything interesting in the launchpad logs?
<teward> heydrick: they can't find that without an OOPS code
<teward> [2016-05-20 15:14:32] <dobey> you need to get the oops id from the http headers
<teward> ^ as dobey said a while ago
<heydrick> teward: there is no oops id in the headers
<heydrick> the headers I get are:
<heydrick> {'Content-Length': '742', 'Content-Encoding': 'gzip', 'Accept-Ranges': 'bytes', 'Vary': 'Accept-Encoding', 'Server': 'Apache', 'Last-Modified': 'Wed, 19 Nov 2014 16:06:07 GMT', 'Connection': 'close', 'ETag': '"6ca"', 'Date': 'Fri, 20 May 2016 22:48:41 GMT', 'Content-Type': 'text/html'}
#launchpad 2016-05-21
<dobey> heydrick: check the body then to see if there is one in it
<heydrick> dobey: will do. it's hard to repro as it only happens a couple times a day
<saiarcot895> How long does it take for the source/binary of a package to be deleted after deletion was requested?
<nacc> saiarcot895: you mean from a PPA?
<saiarcot895> nacc: yes
<nacc> saiarcot895: IME, 15-20 minutes, sometimes longer if things are loaded down
<saiarcot895> nacc: It's been about 5 hours. I'm waiting on it to be deleted so that I can upload a fix to one of the other packages (using 8.6 GB of 8 GB)
<nacc> saiarcot895: not sure, i'm not an admin, just reporting what i've seen. It can take longer for sure. Maybe it's worse when your PPA is full like htat
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I try to install ppa from : https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<sacarde> but is still valid in ubuntu-15.04 ?
<sacarde> I try to install ppa from : https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<sacarde> but is still valid in ubuntu-15.04 ?
<teward> sacarde: 15.04 is End of Life
<teward> sacarde: it does not provide 15.04 packages, I believe ondrej removed those
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> ok
<teward> sacarde: yeah, he erased the Vivid packages
<sacarde> ok ok
<sacarde> thanks
<teward> sacarde: Vivid went End of Life a while ago, you should at this point be upgrading your servers to Wily at least
<teward> or to Xenial if you want long term support and newer stuff than Wily,.
<sacarde> ok thanks a lot
<sacarde> bye
#launchpad 2016-05-22
<ynot269> hello
<ynot269> is this where i can ask a launchpad member some questions?
#launchpad 2017-05-15
<vadi2> How can I run the `source` command in a PPA? I'm trying to add Qt 5.6 via https://launchpad.net/~beineri/+archive/ubuntu/opt-qt562-trusty/+packages and that requires me to source a script to setup some environment variables before any of the Qt commands are found.
<wgrant> vadi2: You'll need to adjust your debian/rules to set any required environment variables.
<vadi2> oh, set them manually instead of using the script?
<wgrant> vadi2: You can use any means to set them from within debian/rules, but it's not possible to run anything custom before debian/rules is invoked (eg. source in the containing shell).
<caraka> When I use the beineri qt PPAs, I'm doing it inside a docker build container, so I can use a RUN command to source the script that sets the path correctly
<vadi2> Yeah I'm doing it in a Launchpad build here and it just dies with "/bin/sh: 1: source: not found"
<caraka> if you are doing it at launchpad, wgrant is your man
<wgrant> vadi2: /bin/sh is dash, not bash, on Ubuntu.
<vadi2> So I think I'll have to replicate what the script is doing instead of using source
<wgrant> source is a bashism.
<vadi2> All I know is that qmake is not found and running source on qt56-env.sh makes it work in Travis
<wgrant> You also can't even use "." in a Makefile like you might in a shell script, because the naïve approach would just set the environment variables in the subshell for that one line.
<wgrant> If there's a build command that needs the makefile set, prefixing that line with ". qt56-env.sh && " or whatever might work.
<wgrant> You can experiment with this locally; Launchpad does nothing special here.
<vadi2> okay! I'll try that
<vadi2> Perhaps it would have worked but "/bin/sh: 7: /opt/qt56/bin/qt56-env.sh: [[: not found" suggests that script has the said "bashism" you speak of
<vadi2> I have to wonder how do people get Qt 5.6 on Ubuntu 14.04 in a PPA build then
<wgrant> vadi2: They could just set the environment variables manually in debian/rules, but you might have more like talking to KDE types.
<vadi2> I'll look further. Appreciate your prompt help today!
<cjwatson> ahoneybun: use git clone git+ssh://aaronhoneycutt@git.launchpad.net/... then, or https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Configuring_Git to abbreviate that; you can also configure the default username for connections to git.launchpad.net in ~/.ssh/config
<mapreri> Now, why did sinzui unassigned himself from so many "Fix released" bugs and caused such (imho inappropriate) mail flood?
<mapreri> (and also if they are not "Fix released" they are all either "Invalid" or "Won't fix" so anyway "closed")
<ahoneybun> cjwatson: I have nothing about config in ~/.ssh
<cjwatson> ahoneybun: Sure, but you could if you wanted
<ahoneybun> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24583149/
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24583150/
<ahoneybun> that one
<nacc> ahoneybun: but you're not using the lp: insteadof
<nacc> ahoneybun: so it's using (ssh is) your username (aaron)
<ahoneybun> oh username on the machine
<nacc> ahoneybun: i think it'd work if you did lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-settings
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> thanks nacc
<nacc> ahoneybun: np
<cjwatson> right, and you could also put this in ~/.ssh/config in order for plain git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/... to work:
<cjwatson> Host git.launchpad.net
<cjwatson>         User aaronhoneycutt
<cjwatson> (creating that file if it doesn't already exist)
<nacc> cjwatson: good point :)
#launchpad 2017-05-16
<rbasak> Is there an API equivalent to the https://launchpad.net/~racb/+uploaded-packages query? I'm also interested in "Synchronised packages". I can't find it against person or archive.
<rbasak> getPublishedSources don't look like it can filter by uploader, for example.
<rbasak> Or I could walk them and filter myself I guess. I only need the past week or so.
<mapreri> I'm seeing PPA builds fail to build without giving me a build log nor failing emails and also taking way too little to fail (e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~scribus/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/12592513).  something bad going on?
<mapreri> (I doubt it's that ifrewall outage from May 11th still in topic, right?)
<wgrant> mapreri: There's an upgrade ongoing which is possibly causing some intermittent issues atm, will dig.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<rbasak> I intended up filtering myself. Seems OK.
<jochensp> Hi, a colleague of mine has problems logging into launchpad https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/154521/3402713/eA8MuUQBxiysh93/aaa.png
<cjwatson> Next time please get them to just copy-and-paste the OOPS ID so that we don't have to transcribe it from an image :)
<cjwatson> I'll see about getting that account sorted out
<cjwatson> jochensp: Should be sorted out now.
<jochensp> cjwatson: thx!
<vila> cjwatson, wgrant: SOrry, can't find it back :-/ What's the url for the page that list the number of bzr branches on lp? (Just for the sake of the data point ;-)
<cjwatson> vila: Front page
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/
<cjwatson> vila: (It's actually only public branches - much quicker to calculate)
 * vila faepalms
<vila> cjwatson: how embarrassing ;-)
<cjwatson> :-)
<vila> cjwatson: so 1 million, good. Easy to remember even if it's only part of the picture (though I don't think adding the private ones will be that different ?)
<cjwatson> In dogfood's slightly old DB copy there are about 78000 non-public branches
<vila> thanks for confirming ;-)
<cjwatson> This isn't taking activity into account or anything of course, so lots of those will be Merged or Abandoned
<vila> yeah
<vila> or packaging ones
<vila> no worries
<cjwatson> Surprisingly few actually; dogfood has a total of 822169 in active states
<cjwatson> (i.e. Experimental, Development, or Mature)
<vila> right, but that's.. not a direct value metric (that's floss after all) but the 200.00 (1 million minus 800.000) is still impressive
<vila> 200.000
<vagrantc> hey folks ... switching the ltsp project over to git, but it's unclear how to get the branches for https://code.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/+git/ to show up on https://code.launchpad.net/ltsp/
<vagrantc> i've selected git on https://code.launchpad.net/ltsp/+configure-code
<cjwatson> vagrantc: They need to be in the ltsp project, not just personal repositories with ltsp in their names
<vagrantc> but trying to link a reposotory fails
<cjwatson> vagrantc: You can use "change details" on each of them and set the target to ltsp
<vagrantc> how does one put it into a project?
<vagrantc> aha
<cjwatson> that'll change them to be ~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/+git/ltspfs etc.
<vagrantc> that worked, nice!
<george_e> I am having trouble creating a recipe - this is the error I get: http://i.stack.imgur.com/2eQVW.png
<george_e> And yet, here is the branch it claims does not exist: https://code.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/nitroshare/+git/nitroshare-debian
<vagrantc> is there a way to change https://code.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream to show git repositories instead of bzr?
<cjwatson> george_e: I think it's getting confused about the fact that lp:nitroshare also exists in the Bazaar world.  See https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1623924
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1623924 in Launchpad itself "Source package recipes prefer Bazaar when lp:$foo alias is VCS-ambiguous" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> (workarounds in that bug)
<cjwatson> vagrantc: Unfortunately not
<vagrantc> cjwatson: ok, thanks for your help!
<george_e> cjwatson: thanks!
<kyrofa> I've been getting proxy errors when trying to upload my snap for about 10 minutes now
<kyrofa> Make that 20
<cjwatson> kyrofa: 502 proxy errors while LP is uploading a snap are always a problem with the store
<kyrofa> cjwatson, yeah I suppose so. It resolved itself after about 30 minutes. Frustrating
<cjwatson> (it's from the haproxy frontend to click-updown, I think)
#launchpad 2017-05-17
<tvansteenburgh1> hiya, anyone know if the lp snap builders require the snapcraft.yaml to be in the repo root?
<nacc> tvansteenburgh: no, it doesn't
<nacc> mine is in snap/
<cjwatson> tvansteenburgh: must be one of snap/snapcraft.yaml, snapcraft.yaml, or .snapcraft.yaml, starting from the repo root
<tvansteenburgh> nacc, cjwatson: okay, thanks. that implies that i should limit myself to one snapcraft.yaml per branch too, i suppose
<cjwatson> afraid so
<tvansteenburgh> cjwatson: no worries, thanks for the info!
#launchpad 2017-05-18
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to create a recipe for 2 git branches but it fails, could I have some help please? https://code.launchpad.net/~alkisg/+recipe/ltsp+debian-packaging
<alkisg> nest-part packaging lp:~alkisg/+git/ltsp-debian debian debian disable-upstreamed-patches => this pulls the folder "debian" from branch "disable-upstreamed-patches" and puts it into a folder named "debian", right?
 * alkisg tries removing the branch name completely, while setting it as the default in the branch options...
<cjwatson> Looks like it *should* work.  Maybe worth trying to run git-build-recipe locally.
<alkisg> Thank you cjwatson, will try that locally
<alkisg> cjwatson: it worked on launchpad when I removed the branch name. The correct syntax is to put the branch name in the end, and NOT like this, right? "nest-part packaging lp:~alkisg/+git/ltsp-debian disable-upstreamed-patches debian debian"
<alkisg> Ah, in the repository options, I also changed "Default branch", from "refs/heads/master", which was the default there but didn't exist at all, to "refs/heads/disable-upstreamed-patches"
<alkisg> One of those 2 changes made it work...
<cjwatson> oh yeah, "nest-part packaging lp:~alkisg/+git/ltsp-debian disable-upstreamed-patches debian debian" looks more correct
<alkisg> cjwatson: let me find the docs link that had it wrong there...
<cjwatson> wait, no, I do see the contradictory docs
<cjwatson> sorry, it's been a while
<cjwatson> yeah, branch comes last, I'm fairly sure the docs are correct
<alkisg> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#nest-part => nest-part packaging lp:~some-person/some-project debian debian master-with-packaging
<alkisg> Ah ok
<cjwatson> a non-existing default branch would indeed break things, as the code is at the moment
<cjwatson> so I think your change to the default branch was what fixed it
<alkisg> OK, I'll try to put the branch name back to the recipe, and rebuild, while having the default branch correct in the options
<alkisg> This should verify what we assume
<cjwatson> it doesn't have to be refs/heads/disable-upstream-patches necessarily, but it does have to exist
<alkisg> I pushed that repository with git push, and it auto-selected a default which didn't exist...
<cjwatson> Odd
<alkisg> cjwatson: no, it failed to build again
<alkisg> I only put back the "disable-upstream-patches" back in the recipe now, no other change
<alkisg> To sum up, "nest-part packaging lp:~alkisg/+git/ltsp-debian debian debian" builds properly, and "nest-part packaging lp:~alkisg/+git/ltsp-debian debian debian disable-upstream-patches" fails
<cjwatson> that's because you've misspelled your branch
<alkisg> omg
<cjwatson> disable-upstreamed-patches
<alkisg> Very sorry, I don't know where that bad copy/paste came from
<alkisg> Build succeeded
<alkisg> So the only problem was, when I ran `git push` to initially create the repository, it defaulted to 'refs/heads/master', while my repository had no branch called 'master'. And going to the web interface and setting an existing one there, fixed the issue.
<alkisg> Thank you very much
<cjwatson> This is https://bugs.launchpad.net/git-build-recipe/+bug/1683913 BTW
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1683913 in git-build-recipe "git-build-recipe assumes that HEAD exists in the source repositories" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> cjwatson: if a user has used any tooling to specify their launchpad user name, is that stored anywhere currently in ~/ ? Just trying to determine if there's anything I can try to depend on to derive the LP user of the current user other than asking (or them setting it separately in their git-config)
<cjwatson> if they've used launchpadlib then there's lp.me
<nacc> cjwatson: which file does that get stored in? I only see cache directories under .launchpadlib
<cjwatson> and I suppose you could try 'bzr lp-login' if it's only on a setup path
<nacc> cjwatson: oh true, there is that
<nacc> cjwatson: although i'd rather the git tooling didn't need to rely on bzr :)
<nacc> on some level, i guess we're doing what `bzr lp-loging` does for the git side
<nacc> rbasak: --^
<nacc> *login not loging
<cjwatson> nacc: in the launchpadlib cache it's not stored locally directly; python-keyring has credentials, and those correspond to LP database rows which identify what user they're for
<nacc> cjwatson: ah
<cjwatson> sure, I understand you don't want to rely on bzr, I was just thinking of it as one of a collection of heuristics you could run to try to guess
<nacc> cjwatson: yep, absolutely
<cjwatson> s/cache/case/ above
<nacc> cjwatson: and in the snap it doesn't matter too much :)
<alkisg> What's the suggested method to maintain translations from launchpad git branches? Rosetta can't yet import nor export to git, right?
<alkisg> Should we set up a .git=>.bzr code import, and then tell rosetta to use the .bzr mirror for importing the translations, and a third bzr branch to export them?
#launchpad 2017-05-19
<dobey> alkisg: you would still have to manually merge them back into the git repo; having bzr branches just for translations will only complicate things. might as well just upload the .pot file manually when it changes for now, and then set up the automatic stuff when lp gets support for git in the translations merging
<alkisg> dobey: hi, sorry your answer came after I've already set up git => bzr => rozetta => bzr export already. I'll do the last git merge step manually before releases, but at least that way I don't have to do string freeze uploads.
<alkisg> I just hope that it'll work as expected! And, that git translations support isn't too far in the future...
<alkisg> So far it looks good, launchpad pushed the latest translations on https://code.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-translations
<alkisg> It's strange that launchpad always insists on exporting even the .po files that have no changes at all, but that happened on plain bzr branches too
<alkisg> I wonder if the problem is that it's not smart enough to ignore those 2 lines, that are the "diff" in the .po files:  "X-Launchpad-Export-Date: 2017-03-24 04:30+0000\n" "X-Generator: Launchpad (build 18334)\n"
<xnox> OOPS-7b67d0c0ffaca3e59d2f030b69c4e36b
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-7b67d0c0ffaca3e59d2f030b69c4e36b
<xnox> will it retry generating diff for that merge proposal?
<xnox> i did a force push, did that confuse things?
<xnox> (and there was a rebase....)
<cjwatson> *blink* how did that only just start failing
<cjwatson> and yeah it's because the set of commits encompassed by the MP used to contain a bug reference and now does not
<cjwatson> will fix
<cjwatson> it will probably be necessary to run .rescan() on that repository via lp-shell after the fix lands
<xnox> oh
<xnox> but i should have had a bug reference....
<xnox> ah, but it is the wrong bug ref
<xnox> all good now
<cjwatson> there we go, finally reproduced in test suite
<cjwatson> (the actual fix is quite obvious, but since we've got this wrong before ...)
<cjwatson> ha!  and just as well, because there is in fact another problem
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/mp-job-delete-bug-link/+merge/324323
#launchpad 2018-05-14
* louis_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: /!\ THIS CHANNEL HAS MOVED TO #krustykrab /!\
* DalekSec changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<oSoMoN> good morning
<oSoMoN> how can I create a new repository under https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/+git/ ?
<wgrant> oSoMoN: Just push to lp:~chromium-team/chromium-browser/+git/NAME
<oSoMoN> wgrant, I get the following error:
<oSoMoN> $ git push origin stable
<oSoMoN> error: src refspec stable does not match any.
<oSoMoN> error: failed to push some refs to 'git+ssh://osomon@git.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/+git/snap-from-source'
<oSoMoN> with origin configured as "url = lp:~chromium-team/chromium-browser/+git/snap-from-source"
<wgrant> oSoMoN: You don't have a branch named stable.
<oSoMoN> d'oh, indeed locally it's master
<oSoMoN> and after renaming my local branch, that worked
<oSoMoN> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> np
<oSoMoN> is there a way to increase the size of the buildlog window for an ongoing build, to see more useful information? it appears commands generated by ninja for chromium builds are too long, and thus for deb builds I can't see one complete line, and for snaps it's even worse, I can't see anything: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/+snap/chromium-snap-from-source-stable/+build/218022
<oSoMoN> I understand that it's an edge case, the default height is probably fine for 99.99% of the projects that lp builds
<cjwatson> I'm afraid there isn't
<cjwatson> It's very hardcoded right now
<cjwatson> Are you sure that snap build even started?
<cjwatson> I mean you should at least get a partial line
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, yes, earlier in the build I was seeing some output, for shorter commands
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, is it worth filing a feature request against lp?
<oSoMoN> something like a URL parameter to change the default height would be fine (i.e. no need for additional UI), if that's possible
<oSoMoN> if it's not a task that would realistically end up being scheduled, I won't bother, I can live without it
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: The thing is that the backend simply doesn't store more than the tail of the buildlog right now, so it doesn't have the data to show to you regardless of URL params
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: We already have a backlogged task somewhere to fix that by storing the whole buildlog in buildd-manager and streaming it from there via the webapp, rather than doing the buildlog tail hack
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, cool, is there a bug I can subscribe to?
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1617809
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1617809 in Launchpad itself "Feature request: Add a link to show the full log during the build process" [Low,Triaged]
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, perfect, thanks!
<gpiccoli> Folks, quick question: is there a way to search for Ubuntu bugs in LP given a Debian bug?
<gpiccoli> I want to see if there's any Ubuntu bug that relates to some Debian bug
<gpiccoli> thanks in advance!
<smoser> i have a git reviews question
<smoser>  https://code.launchpad.net/~larsks/cloud-init/+git/cloud-init/+merge/345113
<smoser> there, larse has several different versions of the merge proposal
<smoser> and those can be selected via 'Preview Diff'
<smoser> but is there any way i can get an old version from a 'git fetch' ?
<smoser> ie, i want access to see what dd61338 looked like (or 74671dc or 288fbfe).   All I can currently get is the most recent commit (68c2ca5).
<nacc> smoser: https://git.launchpad.net/~larsks/cloud-init/tree/?id=dd61338 ?
<nacc> smoser: that is, go back to the source repo with the commit hash?
<smoser> nacc: well, i git fetch'd that repo
<smoser> but the hash isn't necessarily availble in his repo either
<smoser> right? as it got garbage collected
<nacc> smoser: well the above existed
<smoser> then why dont i see it i wonder.
<nacc> smoser: as in the above URL should work :)
<nacc> so does 74671dc
<nacc> smoser: so locally `git show 74671dc` after fetching the remote doesn't work?
 * nacc clones to try as well
<smoser> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y755HXMpxB/
<nacc> smoser: yeah, weird
<nacc> oh i wonder
<nacc> so it's not reachable, now, i expect
<nacc> so fetch wouldn't download it
<smoser> yeah. that makes sense. and its not reachable. but i want it. :)
<smoser> i was told once (cant find doc) that github has in its pull requests you can effectivelyd o this stuff.
<nacc> one sec, i'm testing someting
<nacc> smoser: http://help.github.com/articles/commit-exists-on-github-but-not-in-my-local-clone ?
<smoser> well on github https://gist.github.com/piscisaureus/3342247
<smoser> they have refs/pull/
<nacc> oh separate refs
<smoser> i was told once that you can also get all old versions of a pull requests
<nacc> smoser: i honestly don't know ... not something Git does by default, obviously; and not sure LP has any special handling of it (you *might* be able to do something via the LP API, since LP itself is able to do it)
<smoser> well, clearly launchpad has a reference to that commit
<smoser> as you pointed out in the web ui
<smoser> and also obviosly as the MP thing can show  me different versions
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> that's what I mean, the API might be able to do it, because it's using the Git repo as on-disk possibly?
<nacc> which still has those commits
<rbasak> Yeah. AIUI, git fetch won't let you get something unreachable by any ref, and that's deliberate. But locally you can.
#launchpad 2018-05-15
<cjwatson> We always wanted to have some equivalent of refs/pull/, and I believe it's still in an Asana backlog task somewhere, but we've never got round to it
<smoser> cjwatson: is it useful at all if i open a bug/feature request ? it really is helpful to be able to see what someone changed between two pushes, especially when they are in response to review feedback.
<cjwatson> smoser: Feel free.  It would be good if you could substantiate your claim that you can get old versions of PRs on GitHub as git refs though; from a brief look it's not clear to me that that is true.
<cjwatson> smoser: BTW the fact that you can see old versions of the diff in the MP doesn't mean that it hasn't been garbage-collected; those are stored as textual diffs.
<cjwatson> (It probably hasn't been GCed, but still.)
<smoser> oh. ok, i thought maybe internally lp was holding on to it.
<smoser> cjwatson: i'll try to find it.. thanks.
<smoser> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1771357
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1771357 in Launchpad itself "feature request: git merge proposal refs/pull (github) or refs/changes (gerrit) function" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> couldn't find it on github, but gerrit does have it.
<smoser> asked about this for github in https://github.community/t5/How-to-use-Git-and-GitHub/Access-to-old-versions-of-a-pull-request/m-p/7459
<smoser> :q
<tsimonq2> :q!
<mdeslaur> cjwatson, wgrant: hi! is the +sourcefiles issue going to be resolved today? it's really breaking our workflow...
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: I'm planning to finish the QA and roll out that fix when I get back from getting my wife's trike repaired
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: awesome, thank you!
<cjwatson> ... OK, I've done the QA, just don't want to leave a deployment running while I'm about to be cycling back across town
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: Sorry, I think this rollout may actually have to wait a bit longer - there are a couple of DB schema changes from wgrant that I believe were intended to be applied hot but haven't yet been applied, and I'd rather wait until he's around before requesting those
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<genii> Hello, is there a page where bugs can be filed against Launchpad itself?
<teward> genii: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad doesn't work?
<genii> teward: Without a specific project then?
<teward> ... that *is* the Launchpad Itself tracker
<genii> OK
<teward> the project for Launchpad on Launchpad is "Launchpad"
<teward> :p
<genii> hah
<genii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1771406
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1771406 in Launchpad itself "Wrong dates on team expiry emails" [Undecided,New]
<genii> I renewed with a team admin already now, but weirdly it reported my expiry twice as the day before the actual one, and then twice as the day after. If it just continuously reports the expiry as 6-7 days from when email gets sent, this could be a problem for someone who still thinks they have time left to re-up
<genii> ( and doesn't always bother checking their older emails on the same subject )
<wgrant> cjwatson: The code changes ahould go out first
<wgrant> mdeslaur: hm did the workaround not work?
<cjwatson> wgrant: Should I just deploy up to r18658 then?
<cjwatson> (I've QAed r18654, but qa-tagger hasn't noticed, probably something to do with it being private.)
<wgrant> cjwatson: You can go all the way if you want, since an ndt doesn't do DB patches and doesn't revoke permissions. So should make no difference.
<cjwatson> I'll take the cautious path just in case of Sod's Law, I think.
<cjwatson> If they're not actually needed.
<wgrant> Reasonable.
<wgrant> note that the test suite passed despite them being a suffix of revisions, so they can't be required for earlier revs to work
<cjwatson> Yeah that's fair
<cjwatson> wgrant,mdeslaur: code deployment is finished now
<wgrant> Yay
<wgrant> Thanks
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> So that's Twisted 17.9.0 everywhere.  We could possibly start allowing ECDSA keys ...
<cjwatson> Twisted doesn't do Ed25519 yet sadly
<mdeslaur> cjwatson, wgrant: thanks! :)
#launchpad 2018-05-16
<wxl> so if i understand correctly if you include "fixes: bug #" blah blah blah with a bzr push the bug gets updated but not with git? or am i dealing with a bad messenger?
<wgrant> wxl: Bazaar has explicit bug metadata that you can specify by committing with --fixes=lp:1234, and LP will link the branch to the bug on push. Git doesn't have a direct equivalent, but LP will link bugs to an MP if you refer to them in a commit message as "LP: #1234".
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1234 in Launchpad itself "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<wxl> wgrant: why didn't that happen with https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/commit/?h=bionic&id=9f594e9f62aa9e94d72823296073a5ef48c36a8f ? is it on a cronjob?
<wgrant> wxl: What didn't happen? Note that they only ever get linked to merge proposals, because git branches usually get deleted after being merged
<wxl> wgrant: i meant that the bug report didn't get updated. i guess what you're saying is unless you go through merge proposals, it doesn't happen for bzr or git. right?
<wgrant> wxl: For bzr it does, since bugs get directly linked to branches. But we had to do it differently for git, because git branches get deleted.
<wgrant> wxl: Oh, and in either case the bug won't get automatically closed. It only ever shows up linked to the bug, it does not automatically change the status.
<wgrant> (some projects have robots that watch for bug links, and close bugs when the linked branch/MP is merged, or when it's merged and in a stable release, or whatever)
<wxl> wgrant: right. gotcha.
<wxl> i'm on a new computer here and i seem to be having some weird issue with pushing a bzr branch
<wxl> if i ssh to bazaar.l.n, auth works and i'm returned "No shells on this server."
<wxl> but then when i try to connect with bzr push i get a "Permission denied (publickey)"
<wgrant> wxl: checked your username in "bzr lp-login"?
<wxl> i expect as a byproduct of that issue, i also get ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1
<wxl> wgrant: it's right
<wgrant> what's the URL you're giving it?
<wxl> you mean Host in ~/.ssh/config?
<wgrant> no, to bzr
<wxl> lp:~wxl/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/delete-lubuntu
<wgrant> you're sure you're not using an explicit bzr+ssh URL somewhere without a username?
<wgrant> you could try setting the username for bazaar.launchpad.net in ~/.ssh/config
<wgrant> but if lp-login is right then lp: should work
<wxl> i'm pretty sure of that. i mean it's not in the bzr push command nor in .ssh/config
<wxl> and the username (wxl) is set
<wxl> ohhhh i have a thought
<wxl> there we go. had Host launchpad and Hostname bazaar.launchpad.net but needed to include the FQDN in Host, too
<wxl> pebkac as usual wgrant. thanks for the help :)
<wgrant> aha
<wgrant> great
<eraserpencil> hey guys! if i used launchpad's services to build a snap, does it keep a copy of my code?
<eraserpencil> sorry, did anyone reply?
<cjwatson> eraserpencil: If you push the code to Launchpad and build a snap from there, then Launchpad will keep the code until you explicitly delete it.  If you ask Launchpad to build a snap from code hosted elsewhere (e.g. GitHub, perhaps via build.snapcraft.io), then the only copy of the code that Launchpad will retain will be whatever traces of it are visible inside the snap; if it's configured to ...
<cjwatson> ... push to the snap store, then Launchpad will delete its copy of the resulting snap about a month after it's been successfully pushed to the store.
<cjwatson> I'm not sure if this answers your question.  If not, please explain more about what you're trying to achieve.
#launchpad 2018-05-17
<wxl> how do i get a team subscribed to all bugs of a particular package?
<nacc> wxl: subscribe them to the package itself?
<nacc> wxl: which srcpkg?
<wxl> tbh nacc what i'd like to do is go through the entire lubuntu packageset and make sure everything is in there
<wxl> ah it's all good i see the bug mail thing
<nacc> wxl: you *might* want to use launchpadlib API for it, then, but for instance, i clicked on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork
<nacc> and yeah
<nacc> :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: masspackagelp duuuuuuude
#launchpad 2018-05-18
<masterpiece> can someone take a look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/370761539/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.rcssserver_15.4.0-1_BUILDING.txt.gz and tell me where am I wrong ?
<masterpiece> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<wgrant> masterpiece:  sbuild-build-depends-rcssserver-dummy : Depends: flex (= 2.6.0-11bionic1) but 2.6.4-6 is to be installed
<wgrant> masterpiece: Your Build-Depends field specifies that it wants exactly flex 2.6.0-11bionic1, but apt sees 2.6.4-6 is available instead
<masterpiece> wgrant, I specified another PPA as dependency https://launchpad.net/~salehi/+archive/ubuntu/flex
<masterpiece> wgrant, you can see the build log importing this ppa dependency "ppa.launchpad.net/salehi/flex/ubuntu"
<masterpiece> I really got headache of this problem, I'll really appreciate any idea or solution :)
<masterpiece> ( I know how to read irc memo, plz send me memo if I got disconnected )
<wgrant> masterpiece: Ah, that was an important detail.
<wgrant> masterpiece: apt isn't generally very good at working out how to install older versions of dependencies. In this case it might work if you also explicitly build-depend on the old version of libfl-dev.
<wgrant> masterpiece: You can test the behaviour in a chroot or container locally.
<masterpiece> wgrant, Thanks dude
#launchpad 2018-05-19
<wxl> to lp admins: you just received an email from the community council, but my understanding is that this query would be better directed at canonical sysadmins, right?
<wgrant> wxl: The email went to the right place, but it could use some evidence.
<wxl> wgrant: evidence of the cause or evidence of the decision by the cc?
<wgrant> wxl: Cause
<wxl> wgrant: one moment please
<wgrant> CC has authority over the Ubuntu community but not LP, but if the CC presents evidence of abuse that would be helpful
<wxl> here's the initial report https://community.ubuntu.com/t/bold-bug-triaging-issues-with-contacting-a-lp-user/4334
<wxl> the cc also recently received additional reporting that i can provide if that's not sufficient
<wxl> the additional reporting is from the ubuntu foundations team and perhaps a bit more collected
<wgrant> wxl: If you could email that to feedback@launchpad.net, please, so we have a paper trail
<wxl> can do wgrant
<wgrant> Thanks
<wxl> wgrant: sent
<wgrant> wxl: Thanks, that should be enough
<Actionparsnip> Hey guys
<Actionparsnip> Loads of spam on launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Actionparsnip> Can you please address
#launchpad 2019-05-13
<pjdc> Eickmeyer: bumped to 4G
<Eickmeyer> pjdc: Thanks! I did also notice our backports PPA was in the same situation. Could we get a bump for that as well? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<pjdc> Eickmeyer: done
<Eickmeyer> pjdc: Thanks!
<pjdc> np
#launchpad 2019-05-14
<kami> Hello
<kami> I have a ppa where I uploaded a source package (as I always do). This time, the build fails with 'GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/... cosmic InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 05E0EFC340760A4F
<kami> I don't remember having changed anything on my side
<kami> What am I missing?
<cjwatson> Likely a transient error that will go away if you retry
<cjwatson> The keyservers have been somewhat unreliable lately
<kami> cjwatson: Thank you, will retry.
<kami> cjwatson: it works, thanks.
<kami> Bye.
<Eickmeyer> I have a build upload stuck between a recipe and my PPA. Not sure if that's a build farm issue or what.
<Eickmeyer> Disregard. It just literally took 15 minutes. :
#launchpad 2019-05-15
<hypro999> I need a bit of help getting a git repository set up on staging.launchpad.net, is there anyone who can help right now?
<hypro999> what timezone is generally followed on this channel?
<hypro999> anyone here?
<cjwatson> hyperair: staging.launchpad.net doesn't have git support
<cjwatson> hyperair: qastaging.launchpad.net does, with the usual caveats about may vanish at any time
<cjwatson> hyperair: Er, sorry, wrong person, didn't notice hypro999 had left
<cjwatson> impatient person apparently
<kalxas> hi, any admin around?
<kalxas> can someone please review this one? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/680833
<kalxas> cjwatson, wgrant ?
#launchpad 2019-05-16
<kalxas> good morning cjwatson
<kalxas> thanks for the quota increase
<cjwatson> np
<acheronuk> cjwatson: have you time to look at the kubuntu backports request? np if not
<cjwatson> Will do later today, IIRC it was a pretty big bump and I want to check disk space
<kalxas> I have a question, not sure if it is a launchpad bug
<kalxas> when I list the superseded packages I get many results
<kalxas> when I try to delete them, only 4 show up
<kalxas> and it seems I cannot free up space because of that
<acheronuk> cjwatson: yeah, I was being on the safe side. could par it back to bumping by about extra ~20GB I think if that helps. currently I have about ~10GB of staged packages to potentially copy into there, plus there will no doubt be something about the same before I can clear out dead series
<kalxas> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=xenial
<cjwatson> kalxas: This isn't something you should need to micromanage
<cjwatson> Superseded packages are deleted automatically with time
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Noted, thanks
<kalxas> Number of packages:
<kalxas>     111 source packages (1.4 GiB)
<kalxas>     1525 binary packages (8.5 GiB)
<kalxas> I am sure I do not have that many bin packages in the ppa
<cjwatson> "with time"
<cjwatson> It's not immediate
<cjwatson> Superseded packages are intentionally kept around for a little while
<kalxas> ok, thanks, I will check again in a few days :)
<cjwatson> IIRC the threshold is a week or so
<kalxas> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> Also note that listing superseded packages in fact includes ones in the Deleted status
<cjwatson> if you look at the Status column
<cjwatson> Those are listed for historical purposes but the files are gone and they don't count towards your quota
<kalxas> I just copied the bionic packages and the ppa got over 16GB!
<cjwatson> Why are you still publishing for trusty?
<cjwatson> kalxas: ^-
<kalxas> cjwatson, we are waiting for production setups to give us ok to delete
<kalxas> also, some of OSGeo projects are still stuck on Travis CI with Trusty
<cjwatson> If there's a good reason then fine, but we do need some pressure for people to clean up stuff for old series
<cjwatson> I've bumped it a bit more
<kalxas> this is the reason I am deleting all Trusty stuff from our testing, experimental and unstable ppas
<kalxas> so that people will not expect updates on those trusty packages anymore
<kalxas> thanks cjwatson !
#launchpad 2019-05-19
<acheronuk> cjwatson, wgrant: buildd-manager fallen over again?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: should be recovering now, thanks
<acheronuk> ty
#launchpad 2020-05-11
* tomwardill changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: twom (08:00 - 17:00 UTC) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Eickmeyer> Is it normal for a build of a meta to take 28 minutes to upload? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-meta/0.218/+build/19288022
<Eickmeyer> (I see twom is the contact, but don't see them)
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson, wgrant ^
<Eickmeyer> Looks like it uploaded. :)
<cjwatson> That uploader is serial, so it can easily get backed up behind other large uploads
<cjwatson> Like some firefox and kernel uploads in this case
<cjwatson> At some point we'll probably need to work out how to parallelise it safely
<cjwatson> tomwardill probably needs to remember to use his freenode nick here :)
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: tomwardill (08:00 - 17:00 UTC) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tomwardill> erk, whoops, sorry!
#launchpad 2020-05-13
<cjwatson> Deployed buildd-manager changes that will hopefully stop it frequently getting stuck, but it's a bit experimental so we'll see
<RikMills> cjwatson: great news. thank you for the work. I hope works out :)
<mvo> hey, I noticed something strange today, when I try to set https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+snap/snapd-2.45/+edit to something else than "beta" in "Automatically upload to store" it is not stored, it seems to be always in beta, whatever I set that to. any hints appreciated :)
<cjwatson> mvo: I think you need to actually check the "Automatically upload to store" checkbox or it doesn't save that (which is a bit confusing, yes)
<cjwatson> Probably ought to either grey out the settings under that or save them anyway
<mvo> cjwatson: thanks, I will try, silly me if it was that
#launchpad 2020-05-14
<Laney> tomwardill: hey ho, just wanted to point you to this livefs build failure with no build log since it's the second one I've noticed - I saw the same on gnome-photos/groovy/amd64 earlier but already retried that one so may have destroyed the evidence there.
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/ubuntu/+build/216234
<tomwardill> Laney: that usually means it failed to start building for whatever reason
<tomwardill> I'll see if I can see anything in the logs
<Laney> I'd retry but since it's the second one I stumbled over, there might be some kind of issue
<tomwardill> twisted.internet.defer.CancelledError
<tomwardill> err
<Laney> there's one more: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/ubuntu-server-live/+build/216253
 * tomwardill escalates to a cjwatson, scalingstack troubles?
<SpecialK|Canon> Builders are a little unhappy, we're working on diagnosing the issue
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Builders unhappy | Help contact: tomwardill (08:00 - 17:00 UTC) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ondrej> Is it just me or there's some problem with the launchpad builders?
<ondrej> All the builds fail with no logs and no visible error.
<moon127> ondrej: I suspect you want to highlight tomwardill per topic!
<SpecialK|Canon> ondrej: Just you ;) (I jest, sorry - as per topic, and scrollback if you have it, the builders are unhappy and we're in the process of figuring out why)
<ondrej> Damn, I was looking for topic and I missed the one single line.  Thanks, I see it now.
<SpecialK|Canon> We've got a lot going on in the topic tbh!
<ondrej> Ok, thanks.  I'll be patient then.
<ondrej> and WeeChat has this weird color scheme that the topic is shown black on blue (e.g. almost invisible)
<ondrej> So, I had to look in the channel log
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: hi - you said the arm builders being somwhwat bad is a known case, and I see in the topic that they are "unhappy"
<cpaelzer> I just wanted to check - I probably can go on as usual and somewhen e.g. tomorrow hit retry on the failed builds right?
<cpaelzer> or did the debugging reach a state were more wide-reaching measures are required
<cpaelzer> tomwardill: ^^ FYI
<cpaelzer> in case you are involved as the topic states
<tomwardill> cpaelzer: the arm builders are even more upset last I heard, but a retry when they're fixed should indeed work
<tomwardill> or something along thos elines
<cpaelzer> ok, waiting for the topic to tell me about their newfound happiness then ...
<cjwatson> It's not really builder unhappiness, it's something more central in the whole system
<cjwatson> Haven't figured it out yet
<cjwatson> Rolled back buildd-manager to the previous revision and things seem much better now
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: tomwardill (08:00 - 17:00 UTC) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> I think I've bulk-retried most things that were failed as a result
<cjwatson> Still leaves me with the problem of figuring out *why*
<tomwardill> cpaelzer: fyi ^^
<cpaelzer> thanks I see them building again
<cpaelzer> not yet dead :-)
#launchpad 2020-05-15
<FourDollars> Does getRequestedReviews https://api.launchpad.net/devel.html support Git merge proposal?
<cjwatson> FourDollars: I think not.  I have a half-completed branch for that lying around from ages ago ...
<FourDollars> cjwatson: OK. I see. Is there any way to use Launchpad API to get Git merge proposal?
<FourDollars> Probably no way right now. :-(
<cjwatson> FourDollars: There are several, but your question is too vague
<cjwatson> FourDollars: It's really just person.getRequestedReviews that's broken IIRC.  Everything else in the API that returns a collection of branch_merge_proposal entries should work fine.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: For example, I would like to check the merge proposal for https://code.launchpad.net/~oem-solutions-group/oem-dev-tools/+git/lp-fish-tools/+ref/master.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: Oh, well person.getRequestedReviews would have been no use to you anyway then.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: How can I use Launchpad API to see the merge proposal?
<cjwatson> FourDollars: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#git_ref-getMergeProposals
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Cool. Thx a lot.
<cjwatson> git_ref = lp.load('/~oem-solutions-group/oem-dev-tools/+git/lp-fish-tools/+ref/master')
<cjwatson> git_ref.getMergeProposals()
<cjwatson> works
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Yes, it works. Thx a lot.
<mira|koepping> what does the REJECT reason “Cannot build any of the architectures requested: all” mean?
<mira|koepping> … ah, if I only have i386 enabled in the repo it won’t work. WTF?
<mira|koepping> enabling amd64 makes it work, somehow
<mira|koepping> this is new
<mira|koepping> I know for sure this used to work
<tomwardill> mira|koepping: are you attempting to build for focal?
<tomwardill> (20.04)
<mira|koepping> yes
<tomwardill> mira|koepping: i386 building is limited for focal, you'll want to build on amd64 instead.
<mira|koepping> interesting
<mira|koepping> are you going to drop it?
<RikMills> mira|koepping: https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts
<mira|koepping> ah ok, so basically dropping i386 except select packages for M-A to support games and wine
<mira|koepping> thanks for the link
#launchpad 2020-05-17
<tsimonq2> When does publisher maintenance typically start? I've heard 6 AM UK time on Sundays but nothing definitive.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: 59 05  * * 0 /srv/launchpad.net/production/launchpad/cronscripts/publishing/cron.daily-ppa >> /srv/launchpad.net/production-logs/lp_publish/cron.ppa.log 2>&1
<cjwatson> One of our more impressively misnamed scripts
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Aha, thanks.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Wait, so despite the comment in the script and the script naming, this thing is done weekly?
<tsimonq2> Hm, looks like it.
<tsimonq2> I'd be curious to hear the rationale for that.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Presumably because running a thing daily that takes several hours is a bit rude.
<cjwatson> And nobody ever got round to renaming the thing.
<cjwatson> It was probably initially daily.
<cjwatson> (And also it should eventually be removed once our publishing machinery is better - it's a workaround.)
<tsimonq2> Fair.
<tsimonq2> I wonder if that could be sped up if at all possible... I'd imagine the bottleneck is find so the output could be piped to a temp file and then rmdir could run at once?
<tsimonq2> (So, get the lock after find runs.)
<cjwatson> I doubt that would help measurably.
<cjwatson> And the reason this blocks publishing is that it would otherwise be racy.
<cjwatson> The correct fix is to chase down all the places where the publisher doesn't do this sort of empty-directory cleanup for itself, I think.  (Or it would become irrelevant if we ever do diskless PPAs.)
